# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Օտարալեզու դպրոցներ Հայաստանում

## Ձայնալար

Ինձ համար սա միանշանակ ճիշտ, ես կասեյի նույնիսկ, անհրաժեշտ քայլ էր, որը արվեց անկախացումից անմիջապես հետո: Ժողովուրդը երբեմն քննադատում է, այդ քայլը պատճառաբանելով, որ դրա պատճառով ընկավ ռուսաց լեզվի ուսուցման մակարդակը  :Shok: : Այնինչ սովետական միության փլուզումից հետո շատ բաներ փոխվեցին դեպի վատը, այդ թվում և միջնակարգ կրթության որակը ընդհանուր վերցրած: Անկեղծ ասած թեման բացելու համար խթան հանդիսացավ Smergh -ի հետևյալ գրառումը, ուրում, եթե ես ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, քննադատվում է ռուսական դպրոցների փակման (ավելի ճիշտ հայկականացման) փաստը:  Կարծում եմ, որ դա լուրջ ռազմավարական խնդիր էր մեր երկրի համար, երբ հայաստանի մտավորականների գերակշիռ մասը ռուսախոս էր, մտածում էր ռուսերեն: Դրա հետևանքները զգացվում են մինչ այսօր:  Կարծում եմ, որ ամեն հայ պետք է դաստիարակվի իր մայրենի լեզվով, սովորի մտածել հայերեն, ինչու չէ սովորի զգալ հայկական պոեզիա, իսկ օտար լեզուների իմացությունը արդեն ուրիշ խնդիր է՝ որքան շատ ու լավ այնքան լավ, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում մայրենիի հաշվին:

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման բացվել է 2007թ. դեկտեմբերի 25-ին, նրանում առաջարկվել է քննարկվել ռուսական դպրոցների փակվելու ճիշտ լինել-չլինելու հարցը: Հաշվի առնելով որ օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացման հարցի ակտիվանալուն զուգընթաց քննարկման թեման ընդլայնվել է, ամփոփում եմ թեմային կցված հարցումն ու բացում նորը:


Հարցում. Ճի՞շտ էր ըստ Ձեզ ռուսական դպրոցների փակելը
Մասանակիցներ՝ 74
Այո
քվեարկողներ՝ 46, ընդհանուր քվեարկողների՝ 62.16%
1. Anton_Braind 2. Ariadna 3. armenak 4. Artgeo 5. Askalaf 6. Astgh 7. Cassiopeia 8. Chuk 9. davidus 10. dvgray 11. ElleLuiz 12. Farfalla 13. gags4oco 14. Gayl 15. Guest 16. Hayazn 17. herastan 18. Kuk 19. Lion 20. lulu 21. ministr 22. Rammstein 23. Record 24. Sagittarius 25. Sergey 26. Sona_Yar 27. StrangeLittleGirl 28. Tornado 29. Աթեիստ 30. աշոտ24 31. Արամ 32. Արիացի 33. Լուսաբեր 34. Հայարիացի 35. Ձայնալար 36. Մանուլ 37. Նաիրուհի 38. Ներսես_AM 39. Նորմարդ 40. Ուլուանա 41. Ռուֆուս 42. Սահակ 43. Վազգեն 44. Տրիբուն 45. քաղաքացի 46. Ֆոտոն

Ոչ
Քվեարկողներ՝ 23, ընդհանուր քվեարկողների՝ 31.08%
1. Adriano 2. Anul 3. DavitH  4. EgoSumLex 5. GevSky 6. Grieg 7. Hayuhi) 8. Jarre 9. keyboard 10.  NoemI 11. P.S. 12. Rhayader 13. rostrix 14. Smergh 15. Tig 16. Tigran Adunts 17. TigranM 18. tikopx 19. Vishapakah 20. yerevanci 21. Արեւոտ լուսին 22. Արծիվ 23. Ֆրեյա

Դժվարանում եմ պատասխանել
Քվեարկողներ՝ 5,  ընդհանուր քվեարկողների՝ 6.76%
1. murmushka 2. Sophie 3. Valentina 4. Հենո 5. Վիշապ*

----------

Lion (07.05.2010), ministr (07.05.2010)

----------


## Vishapakah

Իսկ ես գտնում եմ որ սխալ էր, այդպես միանգամից բոլոր դպրոցների փակելը: Նախ Հայաստանում ռուս ազգաբնակչությունը ամբողջ ԽՍՀՄ-ում ամենաքիչ տոկոսն է կազմել, ընդամենը 1% տոկոս, որը վկայում է այն մասին, որ ազգային վտանգ չէր կարող լիներ ռուսներից և ռուսերենից և միայն ռուսաց լեզվի համար Ռուսաստանի հետ հարաբերությունները վաթարացնելը, ինչը այդ ժամանակ եղավ, սխալ որոշում էր մեր ղեկավարության կողմից: ԽՍՀՄ-ի փլուզումից հետո, այսպես, թե այնպես պարզ էր, որ բոլոր նախկին ԽՍՀՄ հանրապետություններում տեղի մայրենի լեզուները պետք է նոր զարթոնք ապրեն, այնպես որ ռուսերեն լեզվի հանդեպ նման վերաբերմունքը, ոչինչով արդարեցնել կամ բացատրել չի կարելի:

----------

Բիձա (25.04.2010), Գանգրահեր (06.09.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Իսկ ես գտնում եմ որ սխալ էր, այդպես միանգամից բոլոր դպրոցների փակելը: Նախ Հայաստանում ռուս ազգաբնակչությունը ամբողջ ԽՍՀՄ-ում ամենաքիչ տոկոսն է կազմել, ընդամենը 1% տոկոս, որը վկայում է այն մասին, որ ազգային վտանգ չէր կարող լիներ ռուսներից և ռուսերենից և միայն ռուսաց լեզվի համար Ռուսաստանի հետ հարաբերությունները վաթարացնելը, ինչը այդ ժամանակ եղավ, սխալ որոշում էր մեր ղեկավարության կողմից: ԽՍՀՄ-ի փլուզումից հետո, այսպես, թե այնպես պարզ էր, որ բոլոր նախկին ԽՍՀՄ հանրապետություններում տեղի մայրենի լեզուները պետք է նոր զարթոնք ապրեն, այնպես որ ռուսերեն լեզվի հանդեպ նման վերաբերմունքը, ոչինչով արդարեցնել կամ բացատրել չի կարելի:


Ազգային վտանգը նրանում էր կայանում, որ հայերն էին ռուսացվում: Մինչև հիմա կան մարդիկ, որ «ինտելիգենտ» թվալու համար ռուսերեն են խոսում. այդպիսի մտածողությունն է ինենից ազգային վտանգ ներկայացնում, ոչ թե 1 տոկոսանոց ազգային փոքրամասնությունը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարծում եմ, որ խիստ անհրաժեշտ էր ռուսական դպրոցները փակելը: Եթե հայը ինքը չի հասկանում, որ իր երեխան պետք է հայկական դպրոց գնա, ապա դա պետք է անել պետական մակարդակով: Օրինակ, Լիտվան էլ է նախկին սովետական երկիր, այնտեղ էլ բազմաթիվ ռուսական դպրոցներ կան, բայց լիտվացիներն այդ խնդրի առաջ չեն կանգնել, որովհետև իրենց երեխաներին ռուսական դպրոցներ պարզապես չեն տանում:
Մյուս կողմից, անցյալ տարի մի թաթարուհու հետ էի հանդիպել: Նա իր մայրենի լեզուն շատ վատ գիտեր ու արհամարհանքով էր խոսում գյուղերում ապրող թաթարների մասին, որոնք ռուսերեն չէին խոսում, այլ միայն թաթարերեն: Իսկ ես կասեմ, որ այդ աղջիկն արդեն թաթար չէր…
Ազգությունը առաջին հերթին լեզվով է որոշվում: Կրոն, մշակույթ, ավանդույթներ… դրանք սուտ բաներ են:

----------

Annushka (27.05.2010), Գանգրահեր (06.09.2010)

----------


## NoemI

> Ազգությունը առաջին հերթին լեզվով է որոշվում: Կրոն, մշակույթ, ավանդույթներ… դրանք սուտ բաներ են:


Եթե կրոն ասելով նկատի ունես՝ Առաքելական, ուղղափառ կամ կաթոլիկ ապա էական տարբերություն չկա, բայց մշակույթն ու ավանդույթները ազդում են:

----------


## Ariadna

Ապրեք, լավ թեմա եք բացել, էդ թեմայով մանկուց բանավիճում եմ հաճույքով :Smile:  Լրիվ կողմ եմ Բագրատի ու Բյուրի արտահայտած կարծիքներին։ Միշտ մտածում եմ, որ թերևս անկախացումից հետո երկրի համար արված ամենակարևոր գործերից մեկը դա է եղել։ Երբ ես դպրոց էի գնում, մեր ընտանիքը էն հատուկենտ ինտելիգենտ ընտանիքներից էր, որ առանց երկմտելու երեխային տանում էին հայկական դպրոց, իհարկե շրջապատում զարմացողներ և անգամ խղճահարության զգացում ապրողներ լինում էին, բայց դե... Ու հիշում եմ մի անգամ երաժշտական դպրոցում էրեխեքից մեկը հարցրեց՝ ինչ դպրոց ես գնում, ասեցի՝ հայկական, շուռ եկավ մորը ասեց. «յախկ, մամ, հայկական»։ Հիմա որ մտածում եմ, մեղքանում եմ էդ էրեխեքին ու ուրախանում, որ էդ յախկ ասողների էրեխեքը հիմա հայկական դպրոց են գնում, ուզեն թե չուզեն։ Իրոք, սա էն դեպքն է, որ պետք չի թողնել մարդկանց ազատ ինքնորոշվելուն, դա կարծում եմ ազգային խնդիր է, և ճիշտը պետական մակարդակով հարցը լուծելն էր։

----------


## Smergh

> Ազգային վտանգը նրանում էր կայանում, որ հայերն էին ռուսացվում: Մինչև հիմա կան մարդիկ, որ «ինտելիգենտ» թվալու համար ռուսերեն են խոսում. այդպիսի մտածողությունն է ինենից ազգային վտանգ ներկայացնում, ոչ թե 1 տոկոսանոց ազգային փոքրամասնությունը:


Շնորհակալ եմ իմ գրությանը  ուշադրություն հատկացնելու համար: Սակայն այնտեղ ես հակառուսական հիստերիայի քաղաքական հետևանքների մասին էի խոսում, ցանկանում էի ցույց տալ մեր առաջին Նախագահի և նրա վարչակարգի դիվանագիտական սնանկությունը, նրանց սխալ քաղաքական քայլերի ծանր  հետևանքները: 
Ես լիովին համոզված եմ, քաղաքականությունն  իրականացնում են  ոչ թե ժողովուրդներն ու   նրանց լեզուները, այլ կառավարություններն ու իշխանությունները: Այսօր էլ մեր իշխանություններն այլ ծայրահեղության մեջ են ընկել: Սեփական իշխանության վերարտադրումն ապահովելու համար զոհաբերում են մեր անկախությունը ամեն ընտրությունից առաջ նորանոր մարտավարական բնագավառներ ու օբյեկտներ տրամադրելով Ռուսաստանին: Ստացվում է 90 տարի առաջ հայ անհայտ գրողի ասծի նման. " Հայ ժողովո'ւրդ, քեզ ծեծելով պիտի կապենք անկախության սյունին, որ վիզդ կամովին չմեկնես ռուսին կամ տաճիկին ասելով` - Ետ առեք այս անկախությունը, ես այն չեմ ուզում, փոխարենը տաճիկի կամ ռուսի լուծն եմ ուզում": Հիմա տարբերությունն այն է , որ մենք արդեն հրաժարվել ենք տաճիկի լծից և ուժի մեջ ենք թողել միայն ռուսինը:  Սակայն ոչ ռուսաց լեզուն, ոչ էլ ռուս ժողովուրդն այստեղ մեղք րունեն:
Ինչ վերաբերում է ռուսական դպրոցները փակելուն, ապա պետք է ասել, որ դա ոչ միայն քաղաքական կոպիտ սխալ էր, այլ նաև մշակութային քաղաքականության սխալ: Այսօր բացառությամբ մեկ երկու հեռուստաալիքների` հայկական հեռուստաալիքները ցուցադրում են ռուսերեն թարգմանություններով ֆիլմեր, մենք կարողանում ենք դիտել ռուսական երեք ալիքների հաղորդումներ, ի վերջո ուզենք թե չուզենք` ռուսերենը մեր տարածաշրջանում առայժմ դոմինանտ դեր ունի, ուստի այն դեռ երկար պետք է մնա` որպես   հայերենից հետո մեր համար ամենագործածական լեզուներից  մեկը:
Եթե մենք ցանկանում ենք մեր լեզվին տեր կանգնել, զարգացնել ու համատարած կիրառել այն մեր առօրյա կյանքում, ապա դա չպետք է անենք ուրիշ լեզուների հաշվին, կամ դրանք մեզանից վանելով:
Ազգային լեզվի նկատմամբ ճիշտ մոտեցումները ինքստինկյան կկարգավորեն լեզուների նկատմամբ մեր բոլոր խնդիրներն առանց կողմնակի միջամտությունների և պետք չէ ողբերգություն սարքել այն բանից, որ ասենք բաքվեցի փախստականը գերադասում է ռուսերեն խոսելը հայերենից:

----------

Բիձա (25.04.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ինչ վերաբերում է ռուսական դպրոցները փակելուն, ապա պետք է ասել, որ դա ոչ միայն քաղաքական կոպիտ սխալ էր, այլ նաև մշակութային քաղաքականության սխալ: Այսօր բացառությամբ մեկ երկու հեռուստաալիքների` հայկական հեռուստաալիքները ցուցադրում են ռուսերեն թարգմանություններով ֆիլմեր, մենք կարողանում ենք դիտել ռուսական երեք ալիքների հաղորդումներ, ի վերջո ուզենք թե չուզենք` ռուսերենը մեր տարածաշրջանում առայժմ դոմինանտ դեր ունի, ուստի այն դեռ երկար պետք է մնա` որպես   հայերենից հետո մեր համար ամենագործածական լեզուներից  մեկը:
> Եթե մենք ցանկանում ենք մեր լեզվին տեր կանգնել, զարգացնել ու համատարած կիրառել այն մեր առօրյա կյանքում, ապա դա չպետք է անենք ուրիշ լեզուների հաշվին, կամ դրանք մեզանից վանելով:


Smergh, բայց չես կարծում, որ ռուսական հեռուստաալիք դիտել, կամ ռուսերեն գիրք կարդալ կարելի է նաև հայկական դպրոց ավարտած լինելով, և դրանից չի կարելի ողբերգություն սարքել, իսկ այն, որ  ռուսական դպրոց ավարտածները անգրագետ հայերեն են խոսում,  գրելու մասին էլ չեմ ասում, հաստատ ողբերգություն է ազգի համար։ Հիմա որն է ավելի ճիշտ անգրագետ խոսել մայրենիով, թե՞ օտար լեզվով։ Ախր դա նույնիսկ չպիտի քննարկման առարկա լինի։

----------

Գանգրահեր (06.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

Ժողովուրդ ջան էդ ոնցա՞, որ մեզ կարելի է ուրիշ երկրներում ունենալ հայկական դպրոցներ, իսկ Հայաստանում չի կարող լինել ռուսական դպրոց: Վերջ ի վերջո դա ազգային փոքրամասնությունների իրավունքների պաշտպանության խնդիր է:

----------

Aurora (11.06.2010)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Smergh-ին

Պետք չի թերագնահատել հայկական դպրոցները, ես ինքս սովորել եմ հայկական դպրոցում, որտեղ նույնպես շատ լավ ռուսաց լեզու էին դասավանդում:
Իմաստ ունի՞ արդյոք միայն մի լեզվի համար ուսումնասիրել սեփականի փոխարեն հարևան երկրի մշակույթը:

TIG-ին
Չեմ կարծում թե ռուսաստանում ռուսը կցանկանա սովորել հայկական դպրոցում: Քանի դեռ նույն բանը չեն հասկացել հայերը, փակելը համարում եմ ճիշտ որոշում:

----------

Annushka (27.05.2010), Tig (21.04.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ժողովուրդ ջան էդ ոնցա՞, որ մեզ կարելի է ուրիշ երկրներում ունենալ հայկական դպրոցներ, իսկ Հայաստանում չի կարող լինել ռուսական դպրոց: Վերջ ի վերջո դա ազգային փոքրամասնությունների իրավունքների պաշտպանության խնդիր է:


Ռուսական դպրոցներ էլի կան, ռուսների համար, կամ եթե գոնե երեխան մի քիչ ռուս է :Smile:  Եթե մայրը ռուս է, ընդունում են ռուսական դպրոց, լրիվ օրինական։

----------

Annushka (27.05.2010), Tig (21.04.2010)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Կողմ եմ ռուսական դպրոցների փակմանը, բայց ոչ լիովին: Փակելուց հետո պետք էր թողել մեկ կամ երկու դպրոց՝ բացառապես հայերեն չիմացող ու ոչ հայազգի երեխաների համար: Իսկ մնացած առումներով սովետական Հայաստանի դպրոցները ուղղորդված էին այս կամ այն առարկայի: Կային հայկական ու ռուսական թեքումով, ֆիզիկամաթեմատիկական թեքումով և այլն դպրոցներ: Ինքս սովորել եմ նախ ռուսական, ապա հայկական թեքումով դպրոցում: Ռուսական թեքումով դպրոցում պարզապես ռուսերենի ժամերը շատ էին (չնայած շատ մեծ տեղ էր տրվում մայրենիին), բացի այդ առանձին ուսումնասիրվում էր ռուս գրականությունը: Նմանապես հայագիտական թեքումով դպրոցում առանձնահատուկ ուշադրության էր արժանանում մայրենին՝ իր բոլոր ուղղություններով՝ գրաբար, արևմտահայերեն, հայ գրականություն և այլն: Կարծում եմ ռուսական դպրոցների "բացը" լրացնելու համար պարզապես պետք է նմանատիպ ուղղվածությամբ դպրոցներ ստեղծել, որտեղ տեղ կտրվի թե հայոց լեզվին և թե ռուսերենին: 
Եվ մի բան էլ, չեմ սիրում, երբ ձևականորեն, ուղղակի ուրիշի աչքին ինտելլիգենտ երևալու համար խոսում են գրական հայերենով կամ ռուսերենով (ու դրանով հանդերձ այնպիսի սխալներ են անում, որ լավ է ականջներդ փակես ու փախնես):
*Պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ հայոց լեզուն մերն է, ու եթե ոչ մենք, ապա էլ ո՞վ պիտի նրան պահի պահպանի:*

----------

Annushka (27.05.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Կողմ եմ ռուսական դպրոցների փակմանը, բայց ոչ լիովին: Փակելուց հետո պետք էր թողել մեկ կամ երկու դպրոց՝ բացառապես հայերեն չիմացող ու ոչ հայազգի երեխաների համար:[/B]


Ախր ինչի՞ց եք է վերցրել, որ չկան ռուսական դպրոցներ։ Դպրոցներ էլ կան, դասարաններ էլ կան, ոչ հայ, կամ որևէ օբյեկտիվ պատճառով հայ, բայց հայերենին չտիրապետող ծնողների երեխաների համար։ Իմ ընկերուհու երեխան, օրինակ, գնում է ռուսական դասարան Չեխովի դպրոցում, մայրը՝ այսինքն ընկերուհիս, կիսով չափ ռուս է,  հայրը՝ հայ, և երեխային, առանց որևէ պրոբլեմի ընդունել են ռուսական դասարան։

----------


## Vishapakah

> Ազգային վտանգը նրանում էր կայանում, որ հայերն էին ռուսացվում: *Մինչև հիմա կան մարդիկ, որ «ինտելիգենտ» թվալու համար ռուսերեն են խոսում.* այդպիսի մտածողությունն է ինենից ազգային վտանգ ներկայացնում, ոչ թե 1 տոկոսանոց ազգային փոքրամասնությունը:


Դե ինձ մոտ այդպիսի մարդիկ ծիծաղ են առաջացնում, ես սկզբից էլ հասկացել էի, որ հենց դա ի նկատի ունեիր: Բայց չեմ կարծում ռուսական դպրոցները փակելով, հարցը լուծվեց: Ամբողջ խնդիրը կայանում է նրանում, որ մարդու մոտ ազգային արժեքային համակարգը բավականաչափ մակարդակի վրա չէ, ինչ կապ ունի այստեղ ռուսերեն լեզվի գերակայությունը? Վաղը նույն հաջողությամբ, նույն հասարակությունը անգլո-սակս է դառնալու: Տխուր բան եմ ասում, բայց այս խնդիրը բոլոր փոքր ազգերի մոտ է առկա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տխուր բան եմ ասում, բայց այս խնդիրը բոլոր փոքր ազգերի մոտ է առկա:


Այս մեկի հետհամաձայն չեմ: Հայերի մեջ նստած է օտարա-ստրկամոլությունը, դրա համար էլ իրենց լեզուն արհամարհում են: Իհարկե, իմ բերած օրինակում էլ… թաթարներն էլ են փոքր ազգ, բայց հիմա մեկ այլ օրինակ կբերեմ:
Վրացիներն էլ են փոքր ազգ, բայց իրենց բազմաթիվ թերություններով հանդերձ գոնե այդ մեկը չունեն: Դեռ Սովետի ժամանակ պապիկս ցանկացել է հորաքրոջս ցույց տալ հայերի ու վրացիների տարբերությունները այս հարցում: Նրանք միասին Թբիլիսիում պատահական շենքեր են մտել, տեսել, որ բոլոր դռների ցուցանակները վրացերեն են (իսկ Երևանում մեծ մասը ռուսերեն է): Սակայն, այնուամենայնիվ, հանդիպել են նաև ռուսերեն ցուցանակներ… հայկական ազգանուններով:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ախր ինչի՞ց եք է վերցրել, որ չկան ռուսական դպրոցներ։ Դպրոցներ էլ կան, դասարաններ էլ կան, ոչ հայ, կամ որևէ օբյեկտիվ պատճառով հայ, բայց հայերենին չտիրապետող ծնողների երեխաների համար։


Գիտե՞ք ինչն է ցավալի: Բազմաթիվ հայեր կեղծ փաստաթղթեր են սարքում, ծանոթ-բարեկամ խառնում իրար, որ իրենց երեխաներին տեղավորեն այդ դասարաններում կամ դպրոցներում… Ամո՛թ է

----------


## NoemI

Միանգամից փակելն էր սխալ երբ ուսուցիչների մեծ մասը պատրաստ չէր հայրեն դասավանդելու, կոնկրետ ինձ համար տհաճ է երբ ապրում են 20-30 տարի հայաստանում բայց խոսում են ռուսերեն.

----------


## GevSky

Ես քվեարկել եմ Ոչ, քանի որ կարծում եմ ռուսական դպրոցը պետք է մնար ռուսների համար, ինչպես բազմաթիվ երկրներում կան հայկական դպրոցներ,  իսկ ժողովուրդը թող էդքան դեբիլ չլնի, որ լինելով հայ իր պետության մեջ երեխային տա ռուսական դպրոց, իսկ ուրիշ հարց եթե խոսքը գնար դրանց քանակության մասին: Իսկ ռուսերեն լեզուն ինտելեգենցիայի նախապայման համարող մարդկանց ես ուղղակի արհամարում եմ կամ ծաղրում եմ, ինչը ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ է:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Ես քվեարկել եմ Ոչ, քանի որ կարծում եմ ռուսական դպրոցը պետք է մնար ռուսների համար, ինչպես բազմաթիվ երկրներում կան հայկական դպրոցներ,  իսկ ժողովուրդը թող էդքան դեբիլ չլնի, որ լինելով հայ իր պետության մեջ երեխային տա ռուսական դպրոց, իսկ ուրիշ հարց եթե խոսքը գնար դրանց քանակության մասին: Իսկ ռուսերեն լեզուն ինտելեգենցիայի նախապայման համարող մարդկանց ես ուղղակի արհամարում եմ կամ ծաղրում եմ, ինչը ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ է:


Այո, մենք չպետք է անտեսենք, որ այդ դպրոցները ոչ թե փակվում էին, հայերին հայերեն սովորեցնելու համար, այլ առհասարակ փակվեցին բոլոր դպրոցները, ոտնահարելով ռուս ազգային փոքրամասնության իրավունքները, հանձինս Հայաստանի Երրորդ Հանրապետության առաջին ղեկավարության: :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժողովուրդ ջան էդ ոնցա՞, որ մեզ կարելի է ուրիշ երկրներում ունենալ հայկական դպրոցներ, իսկ Հայաստանում չի կարող լինել ռուսական դպրոց: Վերջ ի վերջո դա ազգային փոքրամասնությունների իրավունքների պաշտպանության խնդիր է:





> Այո, մենք չպետք է անտեսենք, որ այդ դպրոցները ոչ թե փակվում էին, հայերին հայերեն սովորեցնելու համար, այլ առհասարակ փակվեցին բոլոր դպրոցները, ոտնահարելով ռուս ազգային փոքրամասնության իրավունքները, հանձինս Հայաստանի Երրորդ Հանրապետության առաջին ղեկավարության:


Այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ դու ոչ տեղյակ ես, ոչ էլ էս թեմայի գրառումներն ես կարդացել այն մասին, որ ոչ բոլոր ռուսական դպրոցներն են փակվել, և ռուս ազգի ներկայացուցիչները հնարավորություն ունեցել են և ունեն ռուսական դպրոց գնալու: Չեմ հասկանում, էլ ի՞նչ իրավունքներ ոտնահարելու մասին է խոսքը:

----------


## P.S.

Հայերը իրենց երեխաներին խորհրդային միության ժամանակ ուղարկում էին ռուսական դպրոց, որովհետև կրթության որակն այնտեղ լավ էր։ Դասագրքերը ավելի լավ էին մշակված, ուսուցիչները ավելի լավ էին պատրաստված։ Եվ հետո՝ համաշխարհային ամբողջ գրականությունը ռուսերենով էր, ու մինչև այժմ էլ այդպես է՝ ուզած–չուզած պետք է ռուսերենով կարդայիր։ Կարիերայի համար նույնպես՝ ռուսերենը պարտադիր էր։ 

Բացի այդ՝ մտածողության տարբերություն կար։ Չեմ ուզում քաղքենի թվալ, բայց հիշում եմ, երբ ամռանը ռուսական ճամբարից հետո գնացի հայկական՝ ոնց որ համակենտրոնացման ճամբար լիներ՝ հարաբերությունների որակը, զրույցն ու ժամանցը արմատապես իրարից տարբերվում էին։ 

Երբ ռուսական դպրոցում մենք կռիվ էինք տալիս, որ Սալժենիցինի Արխիպելագ Գուլագը կարդայինք կամ էլ Լեդի Չաթերլեյի սիրեկանը, հայկական իմ դպրոցում այդ գրքերի մասին անգամ տեղյակ չէին։

Հիմա՝ ճի՞շտ էր դպրոցները փակելը՝ իմ կարծիքով դա փոքրիկ ազգի խղճուկ հոգեբանություն է՝ վայ, որ բոլորը իմանան հայերեն։ Իմանան հայերեն, որ ի՞նչ անեն։ Մարդուն մարդ է սարքում մտածողությունը, ոչ թե լեզուն։ Իսկ ով ասաց, որ հայերենին վատ տիրապետող վատ հայ է։ Եվ հետո՝ հենց այդ դպրոցները փակելու հետևանքով բազմաթիվ ուսուցիչներ ուղղակի գաղթեցին Հայաստանից։ Որովհետև աշխատանք չէին կարողանում գտնել։ 

Ռացիոնալիզմը պետք չէ հասցնել ազգայնամոլության։ Ժողովուրդ ջան, փոքր ազգ ենք, պետք է իմանանք մեծ երկրների լեզուն՝ եթե ուզում եք ռուսերենն ու անգլերենը պետք է պարտադիր առաջին դասարանից լինի։ Հայերենով բացի մի քանի վեբ–կայքից ի՞նչ կա՝ ոչինչ, մեր հիմնական առևտրային գործընկերները հայերե՞ն են խոսում՝ իհարկե ոչ։ 

Ազգի, նոր սերնդի մրցունակությունը կարող է պայմանավորված լինել հենց լեզուների իմացությամբ։ Շվեդիայի նման երկրում ֆիլմերը ընդհանրապես չեն թարգմանվում։ Մարդիկ բոլորը անգլերեն գիտեն։ Ինչ վա՞տ է՝ դրանից նրանք ամերիկանազացան։ Ոչ։ Ուղղակի երկիրը դարձրին ավելի հարմարավետ զբոսաշրջիկների համար։

----------

Aurora (11.06.2010), Բիձա (25.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Արդեն հասցնում ես ծայրահեղության, լեզուն չի կարելի գցել  երկրորդ պլան, եթե չլիներ քո լեզուն քո ազգային պատկանելիությունը չեր ընգծվի, իսկ Եվրոպան կխնդրեի չհամեմատել մեզ հետ, Եվրոպան թող սովորի մեզանից պահպանել արժեքները, իմ համար շատ ցավալի է, որ Եվրոպան սարքում են դրախտ և համարելով չափանիշ ուզում են անպայման նմանվել նրանց, իսկ ուր մնացին ազգային առանձնահատկությունները, ինչու եք գնում դեպի շաբլոնիզմը:
Մի՞թե դա վատ է, երբ մենք Եվրոպայից տարբերվում ենք նրանով, որ ավելի բարձր ենք գնահատում մեր լեզուն:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Հայերը իրենց երեխաներին խորհրդային միության ժամանակ ուղարկում էին ռուսական դպրոց, որովհետև կրթության որակն այնտեղ լավ էր։ Դասագրքերը ավելի լավ էին մշակված, ուսուցիչները ավելի լավ էին պատրաստված։  Կարիերայի համար նույնպես՝ ռուսերենը պարտադիր էր։


Համաձայն եմ, բոլոր պայմանները ստեղծված էին հայերին ռուսացնելու համար:




> Եվ հետո՝ համաշխարհային ամբողջ գրականությունը ռուսերենով էր, ու մինչև այժմ էլ այդպես է՝ ուզած–չուզած պետք է ռուսերենով կարդայիր։


Հայկական դպրոց ավարտելը բնավ չի խանգարում օգտվել ռուսական հարուստ գրականությունից: 



> Բացի այդ՝ մտածողության տարբերություն կար։ Չեմ ուզում քաղքենի թվալ, բայց հիշում եմ, երբ ամռանը ռուսական ճամբարից հետո գնացի հայկական՝ ոնց որ համակենտրոնացման ճամբար լիներ՝ հարաբերությունների որակը, զրույցն ու ժամանցը արմատապես իրարից տարբերվում էին։


Համաձայն եմ մտածողության տարբերություն կա: Լեզուն շատ բան է փոխում, ռուսերեն մտածող, այդ լեզվով դաստիարակված մարդը չի կարող այնպես մտածել ինչպես հայերեն մտածողը: Ռուսական կրթություն ստացած մարդը երբեք Թումանյան կարդալուց նույն բանը չի զգա ինչ ես:




> Երբ ռուսական դպրոցում մենք կռիվ էինք տալիս, որ Սալժենիցինի Արխիպելագ Գուլագը կարդայինք կամ էլ Լեդի Չաթերլեյի սիրեկանը, հայկական իմ դպրոցում այդ գրքերի մասին անգամ տեղյակ չէին։


Դրա պատճառը ոչ թե դպրոցն էր, այլ այն, որ մտավորականների մեծամասնությունը, զուրկ լինելով ազգային մտածողությունից, իրենց երեխաներին տանում էին ռուսական դպրոց: Հետևաբար այնտեղ աշակերտների ընդհանուր մակարդակը կարող էր ավելի բարձր լինել:




> Հիմա՝ ճի՞շտ էր դպրոցները փակելը՝ իմ կարծիքով դա փոքրիկ ազգի խղճուկ հոգեբանություն է՝ վայ, որ բոլորը իմանան հայերեն։ Իմանան հայերեն, որ ի՞նչ անեն։ Մարդուն մարդ է սարքում մտածողությունը, ոչ թե լեզուն։ Իսկ ով ասաց, որ հայերենին վատ տիրապետող վատ հայ է։ Եվ հետո՝ հենց այդ դպրոցները փակելու հետևանքով բազմաթիվ ուսուցիչներ ուղղակի գաղթեցին Հայաստանից։ Որովհետև աշխատանք չէին կարողանում գտնել։


Փոքրիկ ազգի խղճուկ հոգեբանությունը օտարի լեզվին ու մշակույթին գերապատվություն տալն է, սեփական հարուստ մշակույթի ու հրաշալի լեզվի առկայության դեպքում: Ճիշտ ես, մարդուն մարդ է սարքում մտածողությունը, իսկ հային հայ է սարքում հայերեն լեզվամտածողությունը: 
Ես գիտեմ բազմաթիվ ուսուցիչների որոնք ադապտացվեցին նոր պայմաններին, իսկ արտագաղթի պատճառներն այլ էին և ընդհանուր:




> Ռացիոնալիզմը պետք չէ հասցնել ազգայնամոլության։ Ժողովուրդ ջան, փոքր ազգ ենք, պետք է իմանանք մեծ երկրների լեզուն՝ եթե ուզում եք ռուսերենն ու անգլերենը պետք է պարտադիր առաջին դասարանից լինի։


Համաձայն եմ, թեկուզ մանկապարտեզից թող անցնեն, անժխտելի փաստ է այսօր ռուսերենի և անգլերենի իմացության անհրաժեշտությունը, բայց դա չպետք է արվի մայրենիի լեզվի հաշվին: 




> Հայերենով բացի մի քանի վեբ–կայքից ի՞նչ կա՝ ոչինչ, մեր հիմնական առևտրային գործընկերները հայերե՞ն են խոսում՝ իհարկե ոչ։


Հայերենով Նարեկացի կա, Չարենց կա, Թումանյան կա ու էլի շատ բան կա, որ օտարալեզու մտածողությամբ մարդը երբեք այնպես չի զգա:

Օտար լեզվի տիրապետելը և օտար լեզվով մտածելը տարբեր բաներ են՝ առաջինը անհրաժեշտություն է, երկրորդը (իմ համար) ազգային և պետական պրոբլեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ձայնալարի հետ լիովին համամիտ եմ, սակայն մի քանի բան ունեմ ավելացնելու…



> Հայերը իրենց երեխաներին խորհրդային միության ժամանակ ուղարկում էին ռուսական դպրոց, որովհետև կրթության որակն այնտեղ լավ էր։ Դասագրքերը ավելի լավ էին մշակված, ուսուցիչները ավելի լավ էին պատրաստված։


Թյուր կարծիք է: Դա պարզապես տարածված էր ժողովրդի մեջ, մինչև հիմա էլ հավատում են դրան: Տատիկս Կոնսերվատորիայում ռուսական կրթություն ունեցողներին հայերեն էր դասավանդում: Երբ քչացան ռուսական կրթություն ունեցողները, հայկական խմբեր էլ տվեցին: Տատիկս պարզապես ապշել էր, թե որքան խորը ու հետաքրքիր մարդիկ էին հայկական կրթություն ունեցողները:
Գուցե ռուսական կրթություն ունեցողները մեկ-երկու գիրք ավելի են կարդացել, բայց հիմնականում նրանք դրանից բացի ոչինչ չունեն… Միայն գիտելիք, ուրիշ ոչինչ:




> Եվ հետո՝ համաշխարհային ամբողջ գրականությունը ռուսերենով էր, ու մինչև այժմ էլ այդպես է՝ ուզած–չուզած պետք է ռուսերենով կարդայիր։ Կարիերայի համար նույնպես՝ ռուսերենը պարտադիր էր։


Ռուսերեն իմանալն ու ռուսական կրթություն ունենալը բոլորովին տարբեր բաներ են: Ռուսական դպրոցների փակումը չէր ենթադրում, որ ռուսերեն չպետք է իմանաս: Իրոք, դրա վառ ապացույցն այն է, որ այսօր դպրոցներում ռուսերենը դեռ դասավանդվում է: Այլ հարց է, որ երիտասարդները չեն ձգտում սովորել: Այն ժամանակ «կարիերա» ասելով Սովետական միության սահմաններից դուրս չէին պատկերացնում, իսկ հիմա ավելի դուրս են պատկերացնում, դրա համար երիտասարդները ձգտում են այլ օտար լեզուներ սովորել:
Հետո, ես հայկական կրթություն ունեմ, բայց դա չի խանգարում, որ բուհում սովորելիս օգտվեմ ռուսալեզու գրականությունից: Ի դեպ, ռուսական կրթություն ունեցողներից ոչ պակաս:



> Բացի այդ՝ մտածողության տարբերություն կար։ Չեմ ուզում քաղքենի թվալ, բայց հիշում եմ, երբ ամռանը ռուսական ճամբարից հետո գնացի հայկական՝ ոնց որ համակենտրոնացման ճամբար լիներ՝ հարաբերությունների որակը, զրույցն ու ժամանցը արմատապես իրարից տարբերվում էին։


Չգիտեմ, թե դու ուր ես գնացել, բայց իմ տեսած ռուսախոս միջավայրերն աչքի են ընկնում իրենց լկտիությամբ, սանձարձակությամբ: Նրանք սիրում են անընդհատ շեշտել, որ իրենցից լավը չկա, ծաղրել հայախոսներին: 
Այլ է հայալեզու միջավայրերում: Դու հանգիստ զրուցում ես հետաքրքիր թեմաների շուրջ, չես էլ մտածում ռուսախոսների մասին, չես ծաղրում նրանց: 



> Երբ ռուսական դպրոցում մենք կռիվ էինք տալիս, որ Սալժենիցինի Արխիպելագ Գուլագը կարդայինք կամ էլ Լեդի Չաթերլեյի սիրեկանը, հայկական իմ դպրոցում այդ գրքերի մասին անգամ տեղյակ չէին։


Իսկ ռուսական դպրոցներում տեղյա՞կ էին Բակունցի, Չարենցի, Հրանտ Մաթևոսյանի մասին: Մրցու՞մ էին, թե ով Թումանյանի ավելի շատ բանաստեղծություններ անգիր կսովորի:  



> Հիմա՝ ճի՞շտ էր դպրոցները փակելը՝ իմ կարծիքով դա փոքրիկ ազգի խղճուկ հոգեբանություն է՝ վայ, որ բոլորը իմանան հայերեն։ Իմանան հայերեն, որ ի՞նչ անեն։ Մարդուն մարդ է սարքում մտածողությունը, ոչ թե լեզուն։ Իսկ ով ասաց, որ հայերենին վատ տիրապետող վատ հայ է։


Եթե լեզուդ արհամարհում ես, ծիծաղելի է ասել, թե հայ ես: Մարդուն մարդ է սարքում հենց լեզուն, մտածողություն ձևավորում է լեզուն: Հիմա արդեն որպես բժիշկ եմ խոսում: Մարդուն լեզուն ծրագրված է իր գեներում, և եթե նա մայրենիի փոխարեն կամ մայրենիին զուգահեռ ուրիշ լեզուներով է սկսում խոսել վաղ մանկական տարիքից, ապա մտածողությունը չի կարողանում զարգանալ այնքան, ինչքան պետք է զարգանար, եթե մայրենի լեզվով խոսեր: Դա շատ ուժեղ երևում է մեր կուրսում: Ռուսական կրթություն ունեցող խելացիներ կան, բայց իսկական ուղեղները հայկական կրթություն ունեցողներն են: Նույնը տեսնում եմ նաև դասախոսների մեջ. հայկական կրթություն ունեցողները հզոր դեմքեր են, ուղղակի պակաս հաջողության են հասել, որովհետև չեն ձգտել դրան: Բացի դրանից, հայալեզու ֆակուլտետը մի ժամանակ հարգի չէր:




> Ռացիոնալիզմը պետք չէ հասցնել ազգայնամոլության։ Ժողովուրդ ջան, փոքր ազգ ենք, պետք է իմանանք մեծ երկրների լեզուն՝ եթե ուզում եք ռուսերենն ու անգլերենը պետք է պարտադիր առաջին դասարանից լինի։


Հա՛, թող ռուսերենն ու անգլերենն առաջին դասարանից լինեն, բայց թող կոչվեն օտար լեզու, ինչպես մնացած երկրներում, ոչ թե մայրենի, ինչպես ռուսական դպրոցներում էր:



> Հայերենով բացի մի քանի վեբ–կայքից ի՞նչ կա՝ ոչինչ, մեր հիմնական առևտրային գործընկերները հայերե՞ն են խոսում՝ իհարկե ոչ։


Ոչինչ չկա՞… Ամո՛թ մեզ: Իսկ ինչու՞ ռուսերեն կա: Որովհետև մարդիկ թարգմանում են, չէ՞: Ինչու՞ հայերը չեն թարգմանում: Քի՞չ ենք: Դեմ չեմ: Բայց նաև սարսափելի ալարկոտ ենք, սովոր ենք ամեն ինչ պատրաստի ստանալ:



> Ազգի, նոր սերնդի մրցունակությունը կարող է պայմանավորված լինել հենց լեզուների իմացությամբ։ Շվեդիայի նման երկրում ֆիլմերը ընդհանրապես չեն թարգմանվում։


Իսկ Ֆրանսիայի նման երկրում բոլոր ֆիլմերն առանց բացառության թարգմանվում են: Բայց շվեդները շվեդերեն խոսում են, չէ՞, շվեդական դպրոցներում են սովորում, չէ՞: Իսկ եթե, այնուամենայնիվ, ամերիկյան դպրոցներ են գնում, ապա այլևս չասեք «Շվեդիայի նման երկրում». ես հիասթափվեցի:



> Մարդիկ բոլորը անգլերեն գիտեն։ Ինչ վա՞տ է՝ դրանից նրանք ամերիկանազացան։ Ոչ։ Ուղղակի երկիրը դարձրին ավելի հարմարավետ զբոսաշրջիկների համար։


Հա՛, երկիրը հարմարավետ է զբոսաշրջիկների , բայց անհարմար տեղի բնակչության համար: Խոսքս տվյալ դեպքում Հայաստանի մասին է: Անգլերեն կամ ռուսերեն իմանալը շատ լավ է, բայց դա պարտավորություն չէ, հետևաբար եթե ես միայն հայերեն գիտեմ ու իմ երկրում ամեն ինչ ռուսերեն կամ անգլերեն է կամ եսիմինչերեն, ապա ես խիստ կվիրավորվեմ. դա արհամարհանք է իմ նկատմամբ:

----------


## Ariadna

> Եթե լեզուդ արհամարհում ես, ծիծաղելի է ասել, թե հայ ես: Մարդուն մարդ է սարքում հենց լեզուն, մտածողություն ձևավորում է լեզուն: Հիմա արդեն որպես բժիշկ եմ խոսում: Մարդուն լեզուն ծրագրված է իր գեներում, և եթե նա մայրենիի փոխարեն կամ մայրենիին զուգահեռ ուրիշ լեզուներով է սկսում խոսել վաղ մանկական տարիքից, ապա մտածողությունը չի կարողանում զարգանալ այնքան, ինչքան պետք է զարգանար, եթե մայրենի լեզվով խոսեր:


Բյուր ջան, լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ։ Նույնիսկ գիտականորեն ապացուցված է, կարծեմ ճապոնացի մասնագետներն են դրանով զբաղվել, որ եթե մարդ իր մայրենի լեզվով կրթություն չի ստանում, ինչ որ տեղ, ինչ որ բան պակաս է լինում իր մոտ (մտավոր առումով) :Smile:

----------


## Smergh

> Smergh, բայց չես կարծում, որ ռուսական հեռուստաալիք դիտել, կամ ռուսերեն գիրք կարդալ կարելի է նաև հայկական դպրոց ավարտած լինելով, և դրանից չի կարելի ողբերգություն սարքել, իսկ այն, որ  ռուսական դպրոց ավարտածները անգրագետ հայերեն են խոսում,  գրելու մասին էլ չեմ ասում, հաստատ ողբերգություն է ազգի համար։ Հիմա որն է ավելի ճիշտ անգրագետ խոսել մայրենիով, թե՞ օտար լեզվով։ Ախր դա նույնիսկ չպիտի քննարկման առարկա լինի։


Ես մասամբ համամիտ եմ Ձեզ հետ, սակայն եկեք խնդրին այլ կերպ նայենք:  
Ես ավարտել եմ հանրապետության շրջաններից մեկի հայկական դպրոցը, սակայն դա ինձ չի խանգարում երբեմն ռուսերենով ավելի վարժ արտահայտվել, քան` Երևանի ռուսական դպրոցների որոշ նախկին  շրջանավարտներ` իմ շրջապատից: Նրանք նույնիսկ չեն հավատում, որ ես գյուղական դպրոցի շրջանավարտ եմ: Այսինքն լավ դպրոցի ու լավ աշակերտի համար դպրոցի լեզվական թեքումը համարյա նշանակություն չունի: Ես առանց բառարանից օգտվելու երկու օրում թարգմանեցի մի գրքի 7 թերթից բաղկացած առաջաբանն ու տեղադրեցի այստեղ` "պատմության" բաժնի Եղեռնին վերաբերվող մասում:
Մի մոռացեք նաև այն, որ մեր սահմանադրությունն ու մեր երկրի` մարդու իրավունքների հանդեպ ունեցած պարտավորությունները երաշխավորում են անձի ազատությունը: 
Իսկ զրկելով մարդուն ուսման ընտրություն կատարելու հնարավորությունից, կարծում եմ սահմանափակում ենք նրա իրավունքը, էլ չեմ խոսում ազգային փոքրամասնությունների մասին:
Երբ լեզվի մասին օրենքը պարտադրում է բոլոր տնտեսվարող սուբյեկտներին գրագրությունն իրականացնել մայրենիով, դա արդյոք չի՞ նշանակում, որ հայերենին չտիրապետող  անձը արդեն չի կարող զբաղեցնել քիչ թե շատ պատասխանատու պաշտոն:
 Ես կարծում եմ, որ մենք պետք է գնանք ոչ թե դպրոցներ փակելու ճանապարհով, այլ Հայկական դպրոցներում կրթության ձևերն ու եղանակները կատարելագործելու, նրանցում լիարժեք գիտելիքներ մատուցելու ճանապարհով:  Պետք է պետությունը առաջնային ուշադրության առարկա դարձնի կրթության ու գիտության զարգացմանը: Ցավալի է , որ առ այսօր մեր կրթությանն ու գիտությանը բյուջեյից հատկացնում են նույնիսկ ավելի քիչ տոկոսներ քան աֆրիկյան հետամնաց մի շարք երկրներում: Չպետք է մոռանանք, որ մեր ազգի գեներում նստած է ուսման ծարավը, փոխանակ դրան հագուրդ տալու մերոնք ամեն ինչ անում են այդ ծարավը մեր մեջ սպանելու համար: Վկան` կիսագրագետ խորհրդարանը, որն այսօր ունենք: Ահա այստեղ է թաքնված շան գլուխը: 
Էլի եմ կրկնում, պետք չէ փակել ո'չ անգլիական, ո'չ ռուսական, ո'չ էլ այլ դպրոցներ,  դրանք իրենք իրենց` աստիճանաբար կփակվեն չդիմանալով Հայկական իրապես Բարձր մակարդակ ունեցող դպրոցների մրցակցությանը, եթե մեր պետական այրերը վերջապես հասկանան ու աշխատեն այս ուղղությամբ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ։ Նույնիսկ գիտականորեն ապացուցված է, կարծեմ ճապոնացի մասնագետներն են դրանով զբաղվել, որ եթե մարդ իր մայրենի լեզվով կրթություն չի ստանում, ինչ որ տեղ, ինչ որ բան պակաս է լինում իր մոտ (մտավոր առումով)


Այո՛, այո՛, շատ ճիշտ ես: Ես էլ հենց ճապոնացի գիտնականներին նկատի ունեի: Պապիկս նաև դրա վրա էր հիմնվում, երբ պնդում էր, որ հայը պետք է հայկական դպրոց գնա:

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Մի մոռացեք նաև այն, որ մեր սահմանադրությունն ու մեր երկրի` մարդու իրավունքների հանդեպ ունեցած պարտավորությունները երաշխավորում են անձի ազատությունը:
> Իսկ զրկելով մարդուն ուսման ընտրություն կատարելու հնարավորությունից, կարծում եմ սահմանափակում ենք նրա իրավունքը, էլ չեմ խոսում ազգային փոքրամասնությունների մասին:


Ցավոք, սա այն քիչ դեպքերից է, որ ես կողմ եմ բռնությանը: Ես, իհարկե, շատ ուրախ կլինեի, եթե ռուսական դպրոցները փակվեին ոչ թե պարտադրանքով, այլ այն պատճառով, որ ոչ ոք այնտեղ չի հաճախում: Բայց տվյալ դեպքում կա նաև ազգի իրավունք. ազգը գոյատևելու իրավունք ունի, իսկ եթե այն ռուսանա, չի կարող…




> Երբ լեզվի մասին օրենքը պարտադրում է բոլոր տնտեսվարող սուբյեկտներին գրագրությունն իրականացնել մայրենիով, դա արդյոք չի՞ նշանակում, որ հայերենին չտիրապետող անձը արդեն չի կարող զբաղեցնել քիչ թե շատ պատասխանատու պաշտոն:


Այո՛, նշանակում է, իսկ ինչու՞ պետք է զբաղեցնի: Ինչու՞ պետք է գրագրությունն այլ լեզվով իրականացվի: 




> Ես կարծում եմ, որ մենք պետք է գնանք ոչ թե դպրոցներ փակելու ճանապարհով, այլ Հայկական դպրոցներում կրթության ձևերն ու եղանակները կատարելագործելու, նրանցում լիարժեք գիտելիքներ մատուցելու ճանապարհով: Պետք է պետությունը առաջնային ուշադրության առարկա դարձնի կրթության ու գիտության զարգացմանը:


Դա լրիվ ուրիշ խնդիր է, և կուզենայի, որ լուծվեր: Բայց դրա առաջին քայլը հենց հայերին հայկական դպրոց ուղարկելն է: Վերևում նշել էի, որ եթե մարդը խոսել սովորում է ոչ իր մայրենի լեզվով, չի կարող իր մտավոր հնարավորությունները լիարժեք օգտագործել:

----------


## P.S.

Սա շատ խորը թեմա է, հիմա չեմ ուզում առանձին-առանձին պատասխանել, անկեղծ ասած էդ բազմակի մեջբերումների ձևն այդպես էլ չսովորեցի… Բայց գրեմ, այն ինչ հիշում եմ: 

ֆրանսիայում ֆրանսերեն են թարգմանում միայն նրա համար, որովհետև մինչև հիմա չեն հաշտվում Ֆրանսիայի գերիշխող դիրքի և Եվրոպայի գերհզոր կայսրություն լինելու կարգավիճակը կորցնելու մեջ: Դա քաղաքական կեցվածք է, ոչ՝ մշակութային: 

Հետո, Բյուր, խնդրում եմ էլի Թումանյան, Չարենց, Նարեկացի մի գրի էլի: Նախ. այդ հեղինակներին բոլոր դպրոցներում են անցնում, անգամ մտավոր հետամնացների, երկրորդ՝ իմ ասածը ազգի համաշխարհային շուկայում մրցունակության բարձրացման մասին է: Քիչ են հայերեն թարգմանությունները որովհետև փող չկա, ընթերցող չկա, գավառական երկիր է, որտեղ ազգային ինքնասիրությունը դարձել է պաթոլոգիա: 

Ինչ ես անելու քո հայերեն՞ով՝ երբ մեկուսացած ես աշխարհից, ոչնչից տեղյակ չես...Երևանում դեռ մահմեդական հասարակարգ է իշխում: Որն է քո լեզուն՝ երբ ազգիդ կեսից ավելին թուրքերեն ու պարսկերեն բառերով է խոսում, արտահայտվում ու մտածում: Որն է քո լեզուն, երբ կենցաղային հայերենը ու գրականը իրարից այնքան տարբեր են, որ անգամ տղաները ամաչում են նորմալ հայերենով խոսել, որ հանկարծ իրենց խիարի տեղ չդնեն....

Ձևեր մի թափեք էլի, էն ինչ գրում եք, մի տասը տարի առաջ գիտեինք, քննարկել ենք...ով է այն բանասերը, որ փորձում է ճկուն դարձնել մեր լեզուն:  Ժամանակակից: Ինչպես մեր լեզուն, այնպես էլ մեր մտածողությունը՝ հին է, անմրցունակ, ինչը նշանակում է, վաղը մյուս օրը ավելի վատ եnք ձուլվելու քան այսօր: 

Լեզվի մասին եք խոսում՝ հիանալի լեզու է, բայց չգիտես ինչու բոլորս անգլախոս ու ռուսական երգեր ենք լսում: Ու գիտես ինչ՝ ես օրինակ Մաշինա Վրեմենի կամ ԴԴՏ, կամ Պինկ Ֆլոյդ լսելով իմ երկիրը ավելի շատ եմ սիրել, քան այն մեկը, որ բյուրեղյա հայերենով Արամ Ասատրյան էր լսում: Մի հատ ժամանակակից հայերենով նորմալ Ռուբեն Հախվերդյան ունենք, որ վերջին 15 տարի ոչինչ չի գրել...

----------

Բիձա (25.04.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Սա շատ խորը թեմա է, հիմա չեմ ուզում առանձին-առանձին պատասխանել, անկեղծ ասած էդ բազմակի մեջբերումների ձևն այդպես էլ չսովորեցի… Բայց գրեմ, այն ինչ հիշում եմ: 
> 
> ֆրանսիայում ֆրանսերեն են թարգմանում միայն նրա համար, որովհետև մինչև հիմա չեն հաշտվում Ֆրանսիայի գերիշխող դիրքի և Եվրոպայի գերհզոր կայսրություն լինելու կարգավիճակը կորցնելու մեջ: Դա քաղաքական կեցվածք է, ոչ՝ մշակութային: 
> 
> Հետո, Բյուր, խնդրում եմ էլի Թումանյան, Չարենց, Նարեկացի մի գրի էլի: Նախ. այդ հեղինակներին բոլոր դպրոցներում են անցնում, անգամ մտավոր հետամնացների, երկրորդ՝ իմ ասածը ազգի համաշխարհային շուկայում մրցունակության բարձրացման մասին է: Քիչ են հայերեն թարգմանությունները որովհետև փող չկա, ընթերցող չկա, գավառական երկիր է, որտեղ ազգային ինքնասիրությունը դարձել է պաթոլոգիա: 
> 
> Ինչ ես անելու քո հայերեն՞ով՝ երբ մեկուսացած ես աշխարհից, ոչնչից տեղյակ չես...Երևանում դեռ մահմեդական հասարակարգ է իշխում: Որն է քո լեզուն՝ երբ ազգիդ կեսից ավելին թուրքերեն ու պարսկերեն բառերով է խոսում, արտահայտվում ու մտածում: Որն է քո լեզուն, երբ կենցաղային հայերենը ու գրականը իրարից այնքան տարբեր են, որ անգամ տղաները ամաչում են նորմալ հայերենով խոսել, որ հանկարծ իրենց խիարի տեղ չդնեն....
> 
> Ձևեր մի թափեք էլի, էն ինչ գրում եք, մի տասը տարի առաջ գիտեինք, քննարկել ենք...ով է այն բանասերը, որ փորձում է ճկուն դարձնել մեր լեզուն:  Ժամանակակից: Ինչպես մեր լեզուն, այնպես էլ մեր մտածողությունը՝ հին է, անմրցունակ, ինչը նշանակում է, վաղը մյուս օրը ավելի վատ եnք ձուլվելու քան այսօր: 
> ...


Միայն մի բան կհավելեմ՝ ես ունեմ հայկական կրթություն և գերազանց տիրապետում եմ ռուսերենին՝ օգտվում եմ ռուսական գրականությունից առանց խնդիրների, գրեթե ամեն օր նամակագրական կամ հեռախոսային կապի մեջ եմ անգլերենով իմ արտասահմանյան կոլեգաների հետ: Լսում եմ քո նշած բոլոր արտասահմանյան խմբերին (ի դեպ, լավ երաժշտական ճաշակ ունես) ինչպես նաև հազար ու մի ուրիշ բան՝ աֆրիկյան ծիսական թմբուկներից մինչև Ֆորշ: Ընդ որում ես ունիկալ երևույթ չեմ, կարող ես հարցնել վերևում գրառում կատարած մյուս անդամներին, որոնք ունեն հայկական կրթություն: Դե հիմա ասա ինչի ես պետք է ուզենամ իմ երեխաներին տանել ռուսական կամ անգլյական կամ չինական դպրոց:

Եվ վերջապես ո՞րտեղ ես տեսել, որ սեփական լեզուն դասավանդվի օտար լեզվի կարգավիճակով: Ախր աբսուրդ է  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ariadna

Նույնը կարող եմ ասել ես իմ մասին, ունեմ հայկական կրթություն, ռուսերենին տիրապետում եմ համարյա մայրենիի չափ, երբ գիրք եմ կարդում շատ ժամանակ հետո չեմ հիշում էդ գիրքը հայերենով եմ կարդացել, թե ռուսերենով, եթե տան գրադարանից չի։ Տիրապետում եմ գերմաներենին՝ մասնագիտության բերումով, աշխատում եմ անգլերենով՝ աշխատանքի բերումով, տարին գոնե մեկ անգամ գործուղվում եմ ԱՄՆ և շփման մեջ որևէ պրոբլեմ չեմ ունենում։ Երաժշտություն լսելիս էլ երբեք գլխիս չեմ տալիս, թե ինչի ռուսական կրթություն չունեմ :Smile:

----------


## P.S.

> Միայն մի բան կհավելեմ՝ ես ունեմ հայկական կրթություն և գերազանց տիրապետում եմ ռուսերենին՝ օգտվում եմ ռուսական գրականությունից առանց խնդիրների, գրեթե ամեն օր նամակագրական կամ հեռախոսային կապի մեջ եմ անգլերենով իմ արտասահմանյան կոլեգաների հետ: Լսում եմ քո նշած բոլոր արտասահմանյան խմբերին (ի դեպ, լավ երաժշտական ճաշակ ունես) ինչպես նաև հազար ու մի ուրիշ բան՝ աֆրիկյան ծիսական թմբուկներից մինչև Ֆորշ: Ընդ որում ես ունիկալ երևույթ չեմ, կարող ես հարցնել վերևում գրառում կատարած մյուս անդամներին, որոնք ունեն հայկական կրթություն: Դե հիմա ասա ինչի ես պետք է ուզենամ իմ երեխաներին տանել ռուսական կամ անգլյական կամ չինական դպրոց:
> 
> Եվ վերջապես ո՞րտեղ ես տեսել, որ սեփական լեզուն դասավանդվի օտար լեզվի կարգավիճակով: Ախր աբսուրդ է


Չէ, ախր դա չեմ պնդում։ Ընդամենն ասում եմ, որ սխալ էր ռուսական դպրոցների փակելը և որ շատ լեզուներ իմանալը լավ է։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ սա էր։ Թե չէ, իհարկե համաձայն եմ, որ սեփական լեզուն պետք է առաջինը ուսումնասիրել։ Ինչ վերաբերում է ռուսական դպրոց տալուն, ապա դա ոչ թե հիմա էր ցանկալի, այլ երևի մի քսան տարի առաջ սովետի ժամանակ։

----------


## Ariadna

> Չէ, ախր դա չեմ պնդում։ Ընդամենն ասում եմ, որ սխալ էր ռուսական դպրոցների փակելը և որ շատ լեզուներ իմանալը լավ է։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ սա էր։ Թե չէ, իհարկե համաձայն եմ, որ սեփական լեզուն պետք է առաջինը ուսումնասիրել։ Ինչ վերաբերում է ռուսական դպրոց տալուն, ապա դա ոչ թե հիմա էր ցանկալի, այլ երևի մի քսան տարի առաջ սովետի ժամանակ։


P.S. ջան,  դատելով էն հանգամանքից, որ, փաստորեն, նորմալ սովորող երեխեքը, ունենալով հայկական կրթություն, տիրապետում են թե՛ հայերենին, թե՛ ռուսերենին, թե՛ անգլերենին, ռուսական դպրոցներն էլ ոչ թե հիմա են պետք, այլ քսան տարի առաջ էին պետք, ինչպես դու ես նշում, կարելի է ասել, որ եկանք համաձայնության. պետք է դպրոցները լինեն հայկական, բոլոր լեզուների և առարկաների լավ դրվածքով, ու շատ հնարավոր է, որ էսքանից հետո նույնիսկ երեք խնձոր ընկնի երկնքից՝ մեկը կուղարկենք քեզ, կարոտած կլինես հայրենյաց խնձորին (չհրաժարվես, անկեղծ սրտով եմ ուղարկում), էն երկուսն էլ մենք կկիսվենք բոլորով :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (14.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ֆրանսիայում ֆրանսերեն են թարգմանում միայն նրա համար, որովհետև մինչև հիմա չեն հաշտվում Ֆրանսիայի գերիշխող դիրքի և Եվրոպայի գերհզոր կայսրություն լինելու կարգավիճակը կորցնելու մեջ: Դա քաղաքական կեցվածք է, ոչ՝ մշակութային:


Դա պատճառներից մեկն է միայն: Ֆրանսիացիներն իրենք իրենց լեզվի ֆանատ են. նույնիսկ երբ ֆրանսիացին ֆրանսիացու հետ է խոսում, մեկը մյուսի սխալներն ուղղում է: Կուզեի, որ հայերն էլ այդպես սիրեին իրենց լեզուն:



> Հետո, Բյուր, խնդրում եմ էլի Թումանյան, Չարենց, Նարեկացի մի գրի էլի: Նախ. այդ հեղինակներին բոլոր դպրոցներում են անցնում, անգամ մտավոր հետամնացների


Անցնելը քիչ է, հասկանու՞մ ես: Հա՛, ռուսական դպրոցն ավարտածը շատ-շատ անուններ լսած լինի, մի երկու բան էլ ստից-մտից կարդացած: Ահավոր ծիծաղելի է, երբ մեկը մյուսից չեն տարբերում: Լավագույն դեպքում ռուսական կրթություն ունեցողները կարդում են հայ գրականություն, այն էլ՝ պատմավեպեր, այն էլ՝ ռուսերեն:
Իսկ համաշխարհային գրականության մեկ-երկու դեմքերի կարելի չիմանալ. վերջիվերջո, նրանք այնքա՜ն շատ են:



> Քիչ են հայերեն թարգմանությունները որովհետև փող չկա, ընթերցող չկա, գավառական երկիր է, որտեղ ազգային ինքնասիրությունը դարձել է պաթոլոգիա:


Ճիշտ ես, ընթերցող չկա, որովհետև ընթերցողը քաղքենի է: Նա կասի, թե եթե ռուսերենը կա, էլ ինչու՞ հայերեն կարդամ, մինչդեռ վստահաբար կարող եմ ասել, որ երբեմն հայերեն թարգմանությունները (բնագրից) ավելի հաջող են լինում, քան ռուսերեն: 
Իսկ ես այդ ընթերցողն եմ. եթե մի գիրք կա հայերեն, և ռուսերենը բնագիրը չէ, ես անպայման հենց այդ մեկն եմ վերցնում:
Ինչ վերաբերում է ազգային ինքնասիրությանը, ապա պաթոլգիա կարելի է անվանել ցեզասպանության ու մի շարք այլ հարցեր, բայց լեզուն յուրաքանչյուր ազգի պահպանման առանցքն է. հենց վերանա, ազգն էլ կվերանա, իսկ ռուսական դպրոցները դրան էին տանում:



> Ինչ ես անելու քո հայերեն՞ով՝ երբ մեկուսացած ես աշխարհից, ոչնչից տեղյակ չես...Երևանում դեռ մահմեդական հասարակարգ է իշխում: Որն է քո լեզուն՝ երբ ազգիդ կեսից ավելին թուրքերեն ու պարսկերեն բառերով է խոսում, արտահայտվում ու մտածում: Որն է քո լեզուն, երբ կենցաղային հայերենը ու գրականը իրարից այնքան տարբեր են, որ անգամ տղաները ամաչում են նորմալ հայերենով խոսել, որ հանկարծ իրենց խիարի տեղ չդնեն....


Այն, թե ինչպես է ժողովուրդը վարվում լեզվի հետ, բոլորովին այլ խնդիր է: Կարելի է ասել, բռնաբարում են: Բայց եթե ռուսական դպրոցները չփակվեին, ավելի լավ տարբերակ չէր լինի. պարզապես բոլորը ռուսերեն կխոսեին:
Ի դեպ, դրական տեղաշարժ արդեն նկատվում է: Տարիներ առաջ, երբ շուկայում հարցնում էիր, թե ելակն ինչ արժե, զարմացած դեմքիդ էին նայում: Այսօր բոլորն այդ բառն են օգտագործում:
Ասե՞մ ինչ եմ անելու իմ հայերենով: Հենց հայերենի գերազանց իմացության շնորհիվ է, որ ես գերազանց անգլերեն գիտեմ, որ կարողանում եմ օգտվել ռուսալեզու գրականությունից շատ ավելի հեշտ, քան ռուսական կրթություն ունեցողները, որ ավելի քիչ պարապելով ավելի լավ եմ հանձնում քննություններս, քան մյուս խելացիները, որովհետև կարողանում եմ մտքերս հեշտությամբ արտահայտել թե՛ հայերեն, թե՛ անգլերեն: Աբսուրդ է թվում, բայց իրոք այդպես է. մայրենի լեզվի կենտրոնը գերակշռող կիսագնդում է, օտարներինը՝ մյուսում: Եթե ես չգիտեմ իմ մայրենի լեզուն, ես չեմ կարող իմ գերակշռող կիսագունդը լիարժեք օգտագործել: Իսկ օտար լեզուներ սովորելուն, կրկնում եմ, դեմ չեմ. դա նույնիսկ անհրաժեշտություն է շատ հայերի համար: Ասսում եմ շատ, որովհետև չոբանը անգլերենի կամ ռուսերենի կարիք չունի ոչխարներ արածացնելու համար:



> Լեզվի մասին եք խոսում՝ հիանալի լեզու է, բայց չգիտես ինչու բոլորս անգլախոս ու ռուսական երգեր ենք լսում: Ու գիտես ինչ՝ ես օրինակ Մաշինա Վրեմենի կամ ԴԴՏ, կամ Պինկ Ֆլոյդ լսելով իմ երկիրը ավելի շատ եմ սիրել, քան այն մեկը, որ բյուրեղյա հայերենով Արամ Ասատրյան էր լսում: Մի հատ ժամանակակից հայերենով նորմալ Ռուբեն Հախվերդյան ունենք, որ վերջին 15 տարի ոչինչ չի գրել...


Կներես, բայց սա էլ է լրիվ ուրիշ հարց: Փաստն այն է, որ չունենք որակյալ երաժշտություն: Բայց երբ մեր երգիչները անգլերեն կամ ռուսերեն են երգում, դրանից ավելի որակյալ չեն դառնում: Հիմա ի՞նչ անենք, որ էդ կողմից մեր ազգը թույլ է:  Բայց ունենք, չէ՞, որակյալ գրականություն (թեկուզ քիչ), որը չի կարելի անտեսել:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ դու ոչ տեղյակ ես, ոչ էլ էս թեմայի գրառումներն ես կարդացել այն մասին, որ ոչ բոլոր ռուսական դպրոցներն են փակվել, և ռուս ազգի ներկայացուցիչները հնարավորություն ունեցել են և ունեն ռուսական դպրոց գնալու: Չեմ հասկանում, էլ ի՞նչ իրավունքներ ոտնահարելու մասին է խոսքը:


Իմ հիշելով սկզբում բոլոր դպրոցները փակեցին, հետո վերաբացեցին, բայց մասամբ: Այսինքն հետագայում իրավունք ունեին դպրոց հաճախել միայն ազգությամբ ռուս ծնողներ ունեցողները, ազգությամբ մեկ ռուս ծնող ունեցողներն էլ իրավունք ունեին: Ես Երևանում բաքվից եկած Հայ ծանոթներ ունեմ, իրենց թոռնիկներին թույլ չտվեցին այդ դպրոցներ հաճախել: Չգիտեմ ձեզ համար ինչպես, դա իմ համար իրավունքի կոպիտ խախտում էր, իսկ եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ սկզբում բոլոր ռուսական դպրոցներն էին փակվել, նաև ազգային փոկրամասնությունների իրավունքի խախտում:

Հ.Գ.
Թեման ուշադիր կարդալուց բացի, նաև պետկ է իմանալ, իրականում ինչ է կատարվել, մինչև դիմացինին նկատողություն անելը: :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ հիշելով սկզբում բոլոր դպրոցները փակեցին, հետո վերաբացեցին, բայց մասամբ: Այսինքն հետագայում իրավունք ունեին դպրոց հաճախել միայն ազգությամբ ռուս ծնողներ ունեցողները, ազգությամբ մեկ ռուս ծնող ունեցողներն էլ իրավունք ունեին: Ես Երևանում բաքվից եկած Հայ ծանոթներ ունեմ, իրենց թոռնիկներին թույլ չտվեցին այդ դպրոցներ հաճախել: Չգիտեմ ձեզ համար ինչպես, դա իմ համար իրավունքի կոպիտ խախտում էր, իսկ եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ սկզբում բոլոր ռուսական դպրոցներն էին փակվել, նաև ազգային փոկրամասնությունների իրավունքի խախտում:


Հարգելի՛ Vishapakah,
ես քիչ առաջ ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ պարզեցի, թե ինչպես է ամեն ինչ եղել: Նախ, «ռուսական դպրոցներ փակել» արտահայտությունը խիստ սխալ է, քանի որ ոչ մի դպրոց չի փակվել, պարզապես հայկականացվել է: Ճիշտ է, որոշ ժամանակ օրենքով նախատեսված ռուսական դասարաններ չեն եղել, բայց ուսուցիչներն իրենք են օրենք խախտել՝ շարունակելով ռուսերեն դասավանդել: Այնպես որ, ոչ ոք չի տուժել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լիովին համաձայն եմ Բյուրակնի՝ այս թեմայում արտահայտած բոլոր մտքերին՝ ծայրից ծայր։ Կարելի է ասել՝ ինձ ազատել է երկարաշունչ գրառումներ անելուց, թե չէ ես պիտի էդ նույն  բաները գրեի...  :Think:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Հարգելի՛ Vishapakah,
> ես քիչ առաջ ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ պարզեցի, թե ինչպես է ամեն ինչ եղել: Նախ, «ռուսական դպրոցներ փակել» արտահայտությունը խիստ սխալ է, քանի որ ոչ մի դպրոց չի փակվել, պարզապես հայկականացվել է: Ճիշտ է, որոշ ժամանակ օրենքով նախատեսված ռուսական դասարաններ չեն եղել, բայց ուսուցիչներն իրենք են օրենք խախտել՝ շարունակելով ռուսերեն դասավանդել: Այնպես որ, ոչ ոք չի տուժել:


Ինչպես թե, ոչ ոք չի տուժել? :Shok: 
Ինչպես դու նշեցիր, բոլոր դպրոցները հայկականացվել են, չթողնելով անգամ մեկ դասարան ռուս ազգային փոկրամասնության համար, որոնք Հայաստանում 1% տոկոս են կազմում և դու ասում ես, ոչ ոք չի տուժել: :Shok: 
Ուղղակի արդար կլինի, եթե մենք այդ գործողությունները որակենք, որպես առաջին իշխանության հերթական սխալ, որը ոչ միայն հալածում էր իր ժողովուրդին, այլև ճնշում գործադրում ազգային փոկրամասնությունների հանդեպ: :Bad: 

_Մոդերատորական: Vishapakah, խնդրում եմ զերծ մնալ անհիմն վիրավորանքներից; Վերջին նախադասությունը ջնջված է, այս անգամ առանց նկատողություն տալու:_

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իսկ ազգային փոքրամասնության "ոտնահարված" իրավունքների մասին խոսելուց առաջ կարելի է կարդալ վերևի գրառումները:
Ինչպես Բյուրակնն արդեն նշեց, ռուսական դպրոցներ եղել են և կան, բայց ոչ հայերի համար:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Ինչպես Բյուրակնն արդեն նշեց, ռուսական դպրոցներ եղել են և կան, բայց ոչ հայերի համար:


Սկզբում բոլոր դպրոցներն էին փակել, ինչքան ես գիտեմ:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Սկզբում բոլոր դպրոցներն էին փակել, ինչքան ես գիտեմ:


Չէ, սխալ ես տեղեկացված, բոլոր ռուսական դպրոցներում մնացին մեկ կամ երկու ռուսական դասարան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սկզբում բոլոր դպրոցներն էին փակել, ինչքան ես գիտեմ:


Այո՛, սկզբում բոլոր դպրոցներն են հայկականացրել, բայց ոչ բոլոր դպրոցներն են հայկականացել. ուսուցիչները շարունակում էին ապօրինաբար ռուսերեն դասավանդել: Այնպես որ, նորից կրկնում եմ, մինչև ռուսական դպրոցների/դասարանների վերաբացումը ոչ ոք ռուսական կրթության պակաս չի ունեցել:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Այո՛, սկզբում բոլոր դպրոցներն են հայկականացրել, բայց ոչ բոլոր դպրոցներն են հայկականացել. ուսուցիչները շարունակում էին ապօրինաբար ռուսերեն դասավանդել: Այնպես որ, նորից կրկնում եմ, մինչև ռուսական դպրոցների/դասարանների վերաբացումը ոչ ոք ռուսական կրթության պակաս չի ունեցել:


Փաստորեն պետական մակարդակով ազգային փոքրամասնությունների ոտնահարում եղել է: :Smile:  Ուսուցչուհինների ինքնակամ լեզվի դասավանդումը ոչինչ չի ասում, նաև չենք կարող պնդել, որ բոլոր երեխաներն են ռուսաց լեզվի դասեր ստացել այդ ընթացքում, նաև չկան ապացույցներ, որ ինքնակամ դասավանդումներ եղել են, իսկ որ դպրոցները փակել են, դա փաստ է: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուսուցչուհինների ինքնակամ լեզվի դասավանդումը ոչինչ չի ասում, նաև չենք կարող պնդել, որ բոլոր երեխաներն են ռուսաց լեզվի դասեր ստացել այդ ընթացքում, նաև չկան ապացույցներ, որ ինքնակամ դասավանդումներ եղել են, իսկ որ դպրոցները փակել են, դա փաստ է:


Վա՜յ, մեռա ասելով, որ *ոչ մի դպրոց չի փակվել, պարզապես հայկականացվել է*: Ուսուցիչների ինքնակամ դասավանդումների մասին ապացույցներ կան: Կարծում եմ՝ պետական մակարդակով ճիշտ էր սկզբում բոլոր դպրոցները հայկականացնելը. պարզից էլ պարզ էր 30 տարի ռուսերեն դասավանդած ուսուցիչը հաջորդ օրը չի սկսելու հայերեն դասավանդել: Իսկ եթե թողնեին մի քանի ռուսական դասարան, պատկերացնու՞մ եք ինչ կլիներ: Կշահեին այն ուսուցիչները, որոնք այդ դասարաններում դասավանդում էին, իսկ մյուսների նկատմամբ անարդարություն կլիներ:

----------


## Vishapakah

> *ոչ մի դպրոց չի փակվել, պարզապես հայկականացվել է*


հի, ռուսական դպրոց փակել, թե հայկականացնել, երկու դեպքում էլ  ռուսերեն լեզուն վերացնելու մասին է խոսքը գնում: Ես ռուսերեն լեզվի ջատագող չեմ, ուղղակի այդ հայկականացնողները, գոնը միքանի դպրոց գյուղերում պետք է թողնեին, ազգային փոքրամասնության իրավունքները չվոտնահարելու համար, բայց դա չի արվել, ուրեմ մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարում է տեղի ունեցել, հայերին հայերեն սովորեցնելու քողի տակ: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հի, ռուսական դպրոց փակել, թե հայկականացնել, երկու դեպքում էլ ռուսերեն լեզուն վերացնելու մասին է խոսքը գնում: Ես ռուսերեն լեզվի ջատագո*վ* չեմ, ուղղակի այդ հայկականացնողները, գոնը միքանի դպրոց գյուղերում պետք է թողնեին, ազգային փոքրամասնության իրավունքները *չոտնահարելու* համար, բայց դա չի արվել, ուրեմ*ն* մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարում է տեղի ունեցել, հայերին հայերեն սովորեցնելու քողի տակ:


Ռուսաց լեզուն ոչ ոք չի էլ վերացրել: Միշտ էլ դասավանդվել է: Ամեն դեպքում, եթե դու դա ընդունում ես որպես մարդու իրավունքների խախտում, ես վստահ եմ, որ ոչ ոք նման նպատակ չի ունեցել, և դա տևել է շատ կարճ. շատ շուտ վերաբացվել են ռուսական դասարանները:

----------


## Սահակ

Ես սովորել եմ ռուսական դպրոցում Երևանում։ Դպրոցը հայկականացնելուց հետո միշտ եղել են ռուսական դասարաններ և մինչև հիմա էլ կան։ Բարձր դասարանի դասատուները շարունակում էին դասավանդել ռուսերենով, քանի որ հայերեն չգտիեին։

Ազգային փոքրամասնությունների իրավունքների ոտնահարումների մասին խոսացողները շատ վատ էն հասկանում թե ինչի մասին են խոսում։

Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը պարտավորված չէ իր պետական բյուջէով կրթել ազգային փոքրամասնություններին իրենց մայրենի լեզվով։ Այդ օրենքը ուղղակի ասում է որ ազգային փոքրամասնությունները *իրավունք ունեն* սովորել իրենց մայրենի լեզուն *ոչ-պետական* դպրոցներում։ Եվ չպիտի ձեռբակալվեն ու բանտարկվեն իրենց մայրենի լեզուն սովորելու համար։ Այդքան բան։ Դրանից ավել այդ օրենքը ոչ մի ուրիշ բան չի ասում։

Համարում եմ որ ռուսական դպրոցներ ու դասարաններ թողնելը շատ մեծ սխալ է։ Այդ 1% ազգային ռուս փոքրամասնությունը թող մասնավոր ռուսական դպրոցներ բացի իր երեխաների համար, ինչպես անում են բոլոր ազգային փոքրամասնությունները աշխարհի ուրիշ երկրներում։

----------

Ձայնալար (14.05.2010)

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Եթե մեր հայկական դպրոցներին չեն խանգարում, ինչի պիտի պակվեն՞՞՞՞

----------


## Ariadna

Ինձ թվում էր, որ էս թեման արդեն սպառել ենք ու եկել համաձայնության։  Բայց փաստորեն սխալվում էի։ Չեմ հասկանում, ինչու՞մ է կայանում ձեր դժգոհությունը։ Հիմա ունենք փաստ, որ ունենք ազգային դպրոց, բոլորը սովորում են հայերեն, բարձրացել է հայկական դպրոցների մակարդակը՝ էն բանի հաշվին, որ մտավորականների երեխաներն էլ են հաճախում հայկական դպրոց։ Դպրոցում նորմալ անցնում են ռուսերեն, անցնում են նաև օտար լեզուներ, այսինքն սովորողը էլի սովորում է, չսովորողը՝ ոչ։ Ունենք ռուսական դպրոց և դասարաններ ազգային փոքրամասնությունների համար, ոչ մեկի իրավունքները խախտված չեն։ Հիմա որն է դժգոհության առիթը, կբացատրե՞ք։  :Smile:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (21.04.2010)

----------


## Սահակ

> Եթե մեր հայկական դպրոցներին չեն խանգարում, ինչի պիտի պակվեն՞՞՞՞


Որովհետև դպրոց պահելը փող է պահանջում պետական բյուջեից։ Այդ փողը պետք է ծախսել հայկական դպրոցների որակի բարձրացման վրա, այլ ոչ թե ազգային փոքրամասնություններին իրենց մայրենի լեզուն սովորեցնելու համար։

Վարդուհի ջան, իսկ դու ինձ կբացատրես թե ինչո՞ւ ՀՀ-ը պետք է ֆինանսավորի ռուսական դպրոցներ, երբ այդպիսի հարուստ և դեմոկրատիկ երկրները որպես օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ն այդպիսի բաներ չեն անում իրենց ազգային փոքրամասնությունների համար։ ԱՄՆ-ի բոլոր դպրոցներում դասավանդման լեզուն անգլերենն է, անկախ նրանից թե քո մաման պապան կամ տատն ու պապը ինչ ազգություն ունեն։

----------


## Ariadna

> Վարդուհի ջան, իսկ դու ինձ կբացատրես թե ինչո՞ւ ՀՀ-ը պետք է ֆինանսավորի ռուսական դպրոցներ, երբ այդպիսի հարուստ և դեմոկրատիկ երկրները որպես օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ն այդպիսի բաներ չեն անում իրենց ազգային փոքրամասնությունների համար։ ԱՄՆ-ի բոլոր դպրոցներում դասավանդման լեզուն անգլերենն է, անկախ նրանից թե քո մաման պապան կամ տատն ու պապը ինչ ազգություն ունեն։


Սահակ ջան, ճիշտն ասած ինչքան գիտեմ դպրոց, որպես այդպիսին, կա Քանաքեռում, որը ֆինանսավորվում է Ռուսական դեսպանության կողմից, բայց հաստատ չեմ կարող ասել։ Համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ, ճիշտ կլինի, որ էդ դպրոցների կամ դասարանների ֆինանսավորումը լինի Ռուսաստանի հաշվին։ Չուզողը ես լինեմ :Smile:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

> Որովհետև դպրոց պահելը փող է պահանջում պետական բյուջեից։ Այդ փողը պետք է ծախսել հայկական դպրոցների որակի բարձրացման վրա, այլ ոչ թե ազգային փոքրամասնություններին իրենց մայրենի լեզուն սովորեցնելու համար։
> 
> Վարդուհի ջան, իսկ դու ինձ կբացատրես թե ինչո՞ւ ՀՀ-ը պետք է ֆինանսավորի ռուսական դպրոցներ, երբ այդպիսի հարուստ և դեմոկրատիկ երկրները որպես օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ն այդպիսի բաներ չեն անում իրենց ազգային փոքրամասնությունների համար։ ԱՄՆ-ի բոլոր դպրոցներում դասավանդման լեզուն անգլերենն է, անկախ նրանից թե քո մաման պապան կամ տատն ու պապը ինչ ազգություն ունեն։


Իսկ ինչ կմտածեիր, եթե Ռուսաստանում հայկական դպրոցները փակվեին՞

----------


## Սահակ

> Սահակ ջան, ճիշտն ասած ինչքան գիտեմ դպրոց, որպես այդպիսին, կա Քանաքեռում, որը ֆինանսավորվում է Ռուսական դեսպանության կողմից, բայց հաստատ չեմ կարող ասել։ Համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ, ճիշտ կլինի, որ էդ դպրոցների կամ դասարանների ֆինանսավորումը լինի Ռուսաստանի հաշվին։ Չուզողը ես լինեմ


Այդ ռուսական դպրոցում ես եղել եմ։ Այդ դպրոցը իսկապես ֆինանսավորվում է ՌԴ-ի կողմից և այնտեղ հաճախում են հիմնականում ռուս զինվորների երեխաները։ Սակայն ինչքան գիտեմ դեռ կան մի շարք ռուսական դպրոցներ ու դասարաններ որոնք ֆինանսավորվում են ՀՀ-ի կողմից, ու ես հենց դրա մասին էի խոսում։ Քանաքեռի տիպի դպրոցների դեմ ես ոչ մի բան չունեմ, ինչքան ուզում են թող բացեն այդպիսի դպրոցներ։

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Իսկ ինչ կմտածեիր, եթե Ռուսաստանում հայկական դպրոցները փակվեին՞


Իսկ ռուսաստանում կա՞ն դպրոցներ որտեղ բոլոր առարկաները դասավանդվում են հայերեն լեզվով և որոնք ֆինանսավորվում են ՌԴ-ի պետական բյուջեից։

----------


## dvgray

Շատ հետաքրքիր է  :Think: : Որտեղից է գալիս այս ամբողջ շիլա շփոթը: 

Ի՞նչ կապ ունի այստեղ, թե ինչ մեծության ազգ է ռուս ազգը, կամ ինչ մեծության արժեքներ է նա ստեղծել: 
Խոսքը գնում է ուղղակի մի պրիմիտիվ, պարզ հարցի մասին:

Ի՞նչ լեզվամտածողություն պետք է ունենա հայ,  չեչեն, կամ ուզբեկ երեխան: Ռուսակա՞ն: Այսինքն օրինակ մենք, ապրելով Արարատյան դաշտավայրում պետք է մտածենք ճիշտ այն արժեքային համակարգում ինչ-որ ռու՞սը: Իսկ ինչու՞: Եկեք մտածենք ավելի մի գլոբալ, արագ, սրընթաց զարգացող ազգի չափանիշներով՝ չինացիների  :Smile: : 
Բացենք համընդհանուև չինական դպրոցներ, որտեղ երեխաներին ընդունենք կաշառքով ու ծանոթով:

Հարցը անգամ էն չի, թե հա՞յն է ճիշտ մտածում, թե ռուսը: Քանի որ այդպիսի հարց ընդհանրապես գոյություն չունի: Չկա ճիշտ կամ սխալ մտածող ազգ: 

Հարցը լեզվամտածողությունն է: Լեզու, և նրանով ձևավորվող, դրանից բխող մտածողություն:

Իսկ ռուսական դպրոցների սինդրոմը միակն մի դրդապատճառ ուներ: Հայաստանի սահմանափակ ռեսուրսների պայմաններում, իրենց երեխաների համար ապահովվել ավելի լավ նախնական, ստարտային պայմաններ: Քանի որ "մեծ" ազգը ստեղծել էր մի այնպիսի համակարգ, որտեղ  ավելի լավ շողոքորթողները ու լիզողները հնարավորություն ունեիր գնալ ավելի առաջ: 
Իմիջիայլոց, Քոչարյանի նախագահ դառնալով ու ռուսնական գերիշխանության վերականգնումով շարունակվեց հայկական արդեն  դարավոր դարձած ախտը, որի մասին գոռգոռում էր  անգամ Միքայել Նալբանդյանը, ասելով որ սուտ է այն կրթությունը, որը տրվում է օտար լեզվով:

Հ.Գ. Հույսով եմ, որ գոնե ասողներ չեն լինի, որ ինչ օտար, ռուսները մերոնք են  :LOL: :

----------


## Ariadna

Էս քանի օր է հետևում եմ էս թեմային, թվում էր թե էս հարցը մեկընդմիշտ լուծվել է, բայց փաստորեն օտարամոլ հայերը չեն կարողանում հանգստանալ ու փորձում են կրկին վերաբացել օտարալեզու դպրոցները։ Չգիտեմ, ինչ է հնարավոր անել էս  ճորտի մտածողությունը մեր ժողովրդի միջից հանելու ու էս աղետը կանխելու համար։ 



*ՊԵ՞ՏՔ ԵՆ ՕՏԱՐԱԼԵԶՈՒ ԴՊՐՈՑՆԵՐ*

Հայաստանի մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպան Արմեն Հարությունյանը և տիկնիկային թատրոնի գեղարվեստական ղեկավար Ռուբեն Բաբայանն իրենց տեսակետներն են ներկայացրել օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու վերաբերյալ:

Արմեն Հարությունյանի խոսքով, նմանատիպ դպրոցների ստեղծումը չի թուլացնի հայերենի դիրքերը: “Այսօրվա մեր կրթական համակարգը թույլ չի տալիս միջազգային պահանջարկի համապատասխան մասնագետներ պատրաստել: Այդ դպրոցները հնարավորություն կտան շփվել տարբեր մշակույթների հետ, վերցնել նրանցից, իսկ փակվելը շատ սխալ է, դրանով ոչնչի չենք հասնի”, ասել է Մարդու իրավունքի պաշտպանը:

Ինչ վերաբերում է այն բանին, որ հայ ծնողները կգերադասեն իրենց երեխաներին տանել օտարալեզու դպրոցներ, Արմեն Հարությունյանը դա բացատրում է նրանով, որ խնդիրներ կան մեր կրթական համակարգում: Նա նշել է, որ հայերենը, ռուսերենը և անգլերենը այն մինիմալն է, որը պետք է բարձր մակարդակով ուսուցանվի:

Հարությունյանը կարծում է, որ օտար լեզուներ սովորելը, նրանց մշակույթների հետ շփվելը հնարավորություն կտա հաղթահարել գավառականությունը: Պետք է մեր մշակույթը բաց լինի, որը հնարավորություն կտա ուրիշ մշակույթներից շատ բան սովորել, ասել է նա:

Օմբուդսմենը նշել է նաև, որ հայկական և օտարալեզու դպրոցները չպետք է հակադրել միմյանց, այլ դրանք պետք է ներդաշնակեն ու փոխլրացնեն իրար:

Տիկնիկային թատրոնի գեղարվեստական ղեկավար Ռուբեն Բաբայանն այն կարծիքին է, որ չի կարելի թույլ տալ օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացել: Ո՞ւմ համար են բացվում այդ դպրոցները, հարցնում է նա: Նա կարծում է, որ ազգային դպրոցները չեն խոչընդոտում շփվել այլ մշակույթների հետ:
“Խնդիրը ծագել է նրանից, որ աշխարհի հետ չենք կարողանում խոսել, հիմնականում այն լեզվաբանների պատճառով, ովքեր արհեստական տերմինաբանություն են ստեղծել ու ստեղծում և կոտրում են լեզուն: Հրասայլը երբեք տանկ չի դառնա”, ասել է նա:

Բաբայանի խոսքով, պետք է մեր կրթական որակը բարձրացնել, իսկ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացումը սովետական տենդենց է:

Աղբյուր www.lragir.am

----------

Tig (21.04.2010), Ձայնալար (21.04.2010), Ներսես_AM (21.04.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

#47 գրառման հետ լիովին համամիտ եմ  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (21.04.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Տիկնիկային թատրոնի գեղարվեստական ղեկավար Ռուբեն Բաբայանն այն կարծիքին է, որ չի կարելի թույլ տալ օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացել: Ո՞ւմ համար են բացվում այդ դպրոցները, հարցնում է նա: Նա կարծում է, որ ազգային դպրոցները չեն խոչընդոտում շփվել այլ մշակույթների հետ:
> “*Խնդիրը ծագել է նրանից, որ աշխարհի հետ չենք կարողանում խոսել, հիմնականում այն լեզվաբանների պատճառով, ովքեր արհեստական տերմինաբանություն են ստեղծել ու ստեղծում և կոտրում են լեզուն: Հրասայլը երբեք տանկ չի դառնա*”, ասել է նա:
> 
> Բաբայանի խոսքով, պետք է մեր կրթական որակը բարձրացնել, իսկ *օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացումը սովետական տենդենց է*:


հիանալի է ասվել: Հարգեցի, առանզ ճանաչելու ու իմանալու իրան: միանգամայն առողջ, նորմալ /համամարդկային սանդղակով/ մարդու տեսակետ է:

իմիջայլոց, կարդացի, որ վերջերս ինչ որ օրենք էն ուզում բռթել, որ ռուսական դպրոցները նորից բացեն: լրիվ ապուշացել են

----------

Ariadna (25.04.2010), Tig (27.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (25.04.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Ներկայումս ես չեմ տեսնում կարիք Հայաստանում ռուսական դպրոցներ բացելու, բայց կարծում եմ, որ դպրոցները *էտ ձևով* փակելը սխալից ավելի բեթար բան էր։

Բերեմ եղբորս օրինակը։ Նա Մոսկվայում սովորում էր Ռուսական դպրոցում, այնուհետև հայրենասիրական նկատառումներով տեղափոխվեցին Հայաստան ու մի տարի հետո դպրոցները փակվեցին։ Էտ էրեխեն, որ Մոսկվայում գերազանցիկ էր, հայերեն դպրոցում հազիվ 3-ի էր ձգում, էլ չհաշված էմոցիոնալ խնդիրները։ 

Իրա հետ ամեն ինչ լավ եղավ, որովհետև մենք մեր ամբողջ ժամանակը ծախսում էինք իրեն օգնելու համար (թեև սթրեսը շատ մեծ էր ու իր ազդեցությունը թողեց), բայց հենց իր դասարանից եղան շատերը, որ ուժ չգտան շարունակելու նորմալ սովորել։

Այ սա, միանշանակ վստահությամբ կարող եմ ասել, որ ոչ միայն սխալ էր, այլ նաև շատ անգրագետ։ Գոնե թողնեին էտ սերունդը ավարտեր, ոչ թե 6 տարի ամեն ինչ ռուսերեն է սովորել, հիմա փոխում ես հայերեն։

----------


## Rammstein

Չգիտեմ` լավ ձեւով են փակել, թե վատ (կարող ա եւ վատ), բայց փակելը ճիշտ էր:

Փաստ է, որ ռուսական դպրոց ավարտած մարդկանց գերակշիռ մասը հայերենից խայտառակ վատ են: Եթե հիմա էլ լիներ ռուսական դպրոց, դա կհանդիսանար մեծ գայթակղության աղբյուր, ու մայրիկները իրանց բալիկներին, նայելով հարեւանուհուն, հետեւելով մոդային, ելնելով ռսամոլությունից էլի տային ռուսական դպրոցներ: 

Լիքը մարդ գիտեմ, որ ընտանիքում բոլորը հայ են, երեխան հայկական դպրոց ա գնում, բայց չգիտես ինչի տանը մեծ մասամբ ռուսերեն են խոսում: Վստահ եմ` եթե մոտակայքում ռուսական դպրոց լիներ, էդ երեխային առանց աչքը ճպելու ուղարկելու էին այնտեղ:




> Արմեն Հարությունյանի խոսքով, նմանատիպ դպրոցների ստեղծումը չի թուլացնի հայերենի դիրքերը: “Այսօրվա մեր կրթական համակարգը թույլ չի տալիս միջազգային պահանջարկի համապատասխան մասնագետներ պատրաստել: Այդ դպրոցները հնարավորություն կտան շփվել տարբեր մշակույթների հետ, վերցնել նրանցից, իսկ փակվելը շատ սխալ է, դրանով ոչնչի չենք հասնի”, ասել է Մարդու իրավունքի պաշտպանը:


Հլը սրան նայեք…  :Bad: 
Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «թույլ չի տալիս միջազգային պահանջարկի համապատասխան մասնագետներ», ըտեղ հենց հայերեն դասավանդումն ա՞ մեղավոր, որ թույլ չի տալիս: Որ նույն քիմիան դպրոցում ռուսերեն դասավանդվի, երեխեքը մի բան ավել կսովորե՞ն:
Փոխանակ ասի «Մենք նենց մակարդակի հասնենք, որ ուրշիները թե շատ են ուզում, ստիպված հայերեն սովորեն, որպեսզի գան մեր մոտ միջազգային պահանջարկի համապատասխան մասնագետի որակավորում ստանան», ասում ա «Մենք ոչնչություն ենք, պիտի լեզու սովորենք, որ ուրիշները մեզ հեշտ կառավարեն` ասեն շնչի, շնչենք, ասեն արտաշնչի, արտաշնչենք, ասեն գլուխտ պատով տուր, պատով տանք…»:

----------

Ուլուանա (25.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Ես դեմ եմ ռուսական դպրոցների փակմանը կամ այսպես կոչված հայականացմանը: Եվ ընդհանրապես սա վերաբերվում է բոլոր նման դպրոցներին: Դեմոկրատական հասարակության հիմքերից է խոսքի ազատությունը, ազատ ապրելու հնարավրությունը: Իհարկե կա նաև ազգային շահ հասկացողությունը, սակայն, ինչպես նշվում է առաջարկը ձևավորվում է պահանջարկով պայմանավորված: Մասնավորապես նախքան ասելը, թե ռուսական դպրոցները խանգարում են հայ ժողովրդի անկախությունը կամ ինքնությանը, պետք է հասկանալ ինչն է պատճառը, որ մարդիկ իրենց երեխաներին նախընտրում են տանել ռուսական դպրոցներ: Իսկ պատճառը բոլորս էլ գիտենք, մի կողմ դնենք ձևիստներին: Այսիքն փակելով օտարազգի կրթական օջախները հարցը արմատապես չի լուծվում: Իհարկե կարելի է խորացնել օտար լեզուների ուսուցումը հայկական դպրոցներում  սա կարծես թե միջանկյալ տարբերակ է, սակայն էլի եմ կրկնվում խնդիրը նրա մեջ է, որ մեկ է թե աշխատաշուկան, թե լեզվի տարածվածությունը անում են իրենց գործը: Հայկական դպրոցները արմատապես փոխելով միայն հնարավոր կլինի ցույց տալ, որ մեր դպրոցներն էլ պակաս հարգանքի արժանի չեն: Իսկ ինչով են զբաղված հայկական դպրոցների մեծ մասր իհարկե մարդուն բացի կրթություն տալուց ամենինչով: Այսինքն պետության խնդիրը ոչ թե նա է, որ փակի դպրոցները և այսպես կոչված հայկական դպրոցների մոնոպոլիա սահմանի, որ թաքցնի հայկական դպրոցների բարդականոցը, այլ պետք է բարձրացնի հայկական դպրոցը չփակելով մյուսները, սահմանի խիստ մրցակցություն և եթե հայկական դպրոցները իրոք կրթության որակ ապահովեն, ապա ես նույնիսկ չեմ կասկածում այդ ռուսական դպրոցների թիվը անհամեմատ կքչանա: Եկեք ստեղծենք դեմոկրատական հիմքերի վրա ստեղծված պետություն, որը զերծ է ծայրահեղություններից, հիմնված է մարդու տարրական իրավունքերի պաշտպանության վրա, իսկ ընտրության իրավունքը դա այդ տարրական իրավունքներից մեկն է:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ես դեմ եմ ռուսական դպրոցների փակմանը կամ այսպես կոչված հայականացմանը: Եվ ընդհանրապես սա վերաբերվում է բոլոր նման դպրոցներին: Դեմոկրատական հասարակության հիմքերից է խոսքի ազատությունը, ազատ ապրելու հնարավրությունը: Իհարկե կա նաև ազգային շահ հասկացողությունը, սակայն, ինչպես նշվում է առաջարկը ձևավորվում է պահանջարկով պայմանավորված: Մասնավորապես նախքան ասելը, թե ռուսական դպրոցները խանգարում են հայ ժողովրդի անկախությունը կամ ինքնությանը, պետք է հասկանալ ինչն է պատճառը, որ մարդիկ իրենց երեխաներին նախընտրում են տանել ռուսական դպրոցներ: Իսկ պատճառը բոլորս էլ գիտենք, մի կողմ դնենք ձևիստներին: Այսիքն փակելով օտարազգի կրթական օջախները հարցը արմատապես չի լուծվում: Իհարկե կարելի է խորացնել օտար լեզուների ուսուցումը հայկական դպրոցներում  սա կարծես թե միջանկյալ տարբերակ է, սակայն էլի եմ կրկնվում խնդիրը նրա մեջ է, որ մեկ է թե աշխատաշուկան, թե լեզվի տարածվածությունը անում են իրենց գործը: Հայկական դպրոցները արմատապես փոխելով միայն հնարավոր կլինի ցույց տալ, որ մեր դպրոցներն էլ պակաս հարգանքի արժանի չեն: Իսկ ինչով են զբաղված հայկական դպրոցների մեծ մասր իհարկե մարդուն բացի կրթություն տալուց ամենինչով: Այսինքն պետության խնդիրը ոչ թե նա է, որ փակի դպրոցները և այսպես կոչված հայկական դպրոցների մոնոպոլիա սահմանի, որ թաքցնի հայկական դպրոցների բարդականոցը, այլ պետք է բարձրացնի հայկական դպրոցը չփակելով մյուսները, սահմանի խիստ մրցակցություն և եթե հայկական դպրոցները իրոք կրթության որակ ապահովեն, ապա ես նույնիսկ չեմ կասկածում այդ ռուսական դպրոցների թիվը անհամեմատ կքչանա: Եկեք ստեղծենք դեմոկրատական հիմքերի վրա ստեղծված պետություն, որը զերծ է ծայրահեղություններից, հիմնված է մարդու տարրական իրավունքերի պաշտպանության վրա, իսկ ընտրության իրավունքը դա այդ տարրական իրավունքներից մեկն է:


Ախր ոնց չեք տեսնում, որ էսօր մենք սովետականացման ճանապարհ ենք բռնել: Դրա դեմը պետք ա առնել ցանկացած գնով: Ի՞նչ դեմոկրատիայի մասին է խոսքը: Ցույց տվեք մի դեմոկրատական երկիր, որտեղ տվյալ պետության պետական լեզուն որպես օտար լեզու ուսումնասիրածը համարվում է դպրոց ավարտած: Է թող բացեն ուզում ա թուրքական դպրոց բացեն, հայերեն էլ թող չսովորեն առհասարակ, բայց էդ իրանց թուրքական ատեստատով իրանք չպետք ա կարողանան ԲՈւՀ ընդունվել Հայաստանում: ՀՀ-ում պետական լեզուն հայերենն է ու պետական ավարտական ատեստատ կամ դրան հավասարազոր փաստաթուղթ ունեցողը պետք է իմանա հայերեն՝ իմանա ու տիրապետի որպես մայրենի լեզվի:

----------

Chilly (25.05.2010), Katka (26.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Ախր ոնց չեք տեսնում, որ էսօր մենք սովետականացման ճանապարհ ենք բռնել: Դրա դեմը պետք ա առնել ցանկացած գնով: Ի՞նչ դեմոկրատիայի մասին է խոսքը: Ցույց տվեք մի դեմոկրատական երկիր, որտեղ տվյալ պետության պետական լեզուն որպես օտար լեզու ուսումնասիրածը համարվում է դպրոց ավարտած: Է թող բացեն ուզում ա թուրքական դպրոց բացեն, հայերեն էլ թող չսովորեն առհասարակ, բայց էդ իրանց թուրքական ատեստատով իրանք չպետք ա կարողանան ԲՈւՀ ընդունվել Հայաստանում: ՀՀ-ում պետական լեզուն հայերենն է ու պետական ավարտական ատեստատ կամ դրան հավասարազոր փաստաթուղթ ունեցողը պետք է իմանա հայերեն՝ իմանա ու տիրապետի որպես մայրենի լեզվի:


Այո իհարկե համաձայն եմ , դա նորմալ երևույթ չէ, ՀՀ պետական լեզուն հաերենն է և ոչ մեկը չի ասում դրան ոչ, սակայն քո ասածը ինչ կապ ունի ռուսական դպրոց փակել բացելու հետ, մեկա ռուսական դպրոցը փակես ամերիկյան կլինի, իսկ խնդիրը ավելի խորն է: Տես ովքեր են իշխանական բուրգում կանգնածները նրանք, որոնց համար ընդհանուր հաշվով մեկ է, թե որ կամ ում դիպլոմով կընդունվես բուհ, կա մի բացարձակ ճշմարտություն տղա ջան փող ու ծանոթ ունես վերջ բուհել կընդունվես, ինչ լեզվով ուզես, թեկուզ ճապոներենով կարաս ֆիզկուլտ ինստիտուտ ընդունվես: Եվ ահա այստեղ բացվում է ևս մեկ ճշմարտություն, որ Հայաստանը գտնվում է համակարգային ճգնաժամի մեջ և մեր մեջ ասած դպրոց փակել բացելը մեր երկում հայոց լեվի հարցը չի լուծում: Մի պարզ բան մարդ չգիտի հայերենի այբուբենը, որ տառովա վերջանում, ասենք աղջիկը ջ-ովա գրվում թե չ-ով ու հայերենից ստանումա 22.5 բալ, ինչ է կարող է ստեղ ռուսական դպրոցներն են մեղավոր: Եվ կգա մի ժամանակ արդեն գալիս է, որ ընդհանրապես համատարած միջակությունա լինելու և ամենահավորը նա է, որ եթե առողջ մրցակցություն չլինի էն մարդիկ, որ գոնե ռուսերեն պիտի իմանային ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չեն իմանա: Ես սենց եմ մտածում ՀՀ -ում ցանկացած մարդ որ դպրոց էլ որ ավարտումա կլինի դա ռուսական, կլինի ամերիկյան պետք է հայերենը իմանա գերազանց,: Ռուսական դպրոցը հո չի նշանակում հայերենը ընդհանրապես հանած, ուղղակի ինչպես է օրինակ ռուսաստանում ռուսերեն լեզվով անգլերեն են պարապում, կամ ռուսաստանում հայկական դպրոցում հայերեննա առաջնային բայց ռուսերենը հետ չի մնում:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Այո իհարկե համաձայն եմ , դա նորմալ երևույթ չէ, ՀՀ պետական լեզուն հաերենն է և ոչ մեկը չի ասում դրան ոչ, սակայն քո ասածը ինչ կապ ունի ռուսական դպրոց փակել բացելու հետ, մեկա ռուսական դպրոցը փակես ամերիկյան կլինի, իսկ խնդիրը ավելի խորն է: Տես ովքեր են իշխանական բուրգում կանգնածները նրանք, որոնց համար ընդհանուր հաշվով մեկ է, թե որ կամ ում դիպլոմով կընդունվես բուհ, կա մի բացարձակ ճշմարտություն տղա ջան փող ու ծանոթ ունես վերջ բուհել կընդունվես, ինչ լեզվով ուզես, թեկուզ ճապոներենով կարաս ֆիզկուլտ ինստիտուտ ընդունվես: Եվ ահա այստեղ բացվում է ևս մեկ ճշմարտություն, որ Հայաստանը գտնվում է համակարգային ճգնաժամի մեջ և մեր մեջ ասած դպրոց փակել բացելը մեր երկում հայոց լեվի հարցը չի լուծում: Մի պարզ բան մարդ չգիտի հայերենի այբուբենը, որ տառովա վերջանում, ասենք աղջիկը ջ-ովա գրվում թե չ-ով ու հայերենից ստանումա 22.5 բալ, ինչ է կարող է ստեղ ռուսական դպրոցներն են մեղավոր: Եվ կգա մի ժամանակ արդեն գալիս է, որ ընդհանրապես համատարած միջակությունա լինելու և ամենահավորը նա է, որ եթե առողջ մրցակցություն չլինի էն մարդիկ, որ գոնե ռուսերեն պիտի իմանային ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չեն իմանա: *Ես սենց եմ մտածում ՀՀ -ում ցանկացած մարդ որ դպրոց էլ որ ավարտումա կլինի դա ռուսական, կլինի ամերիկյան պետք է հայերենը իմանա գերազանց,: Ռուսական դպրոցը հո չի նշանակում հայերենը ընդհանրապես հանած, ուղղակի ինչպես է օրինակ ռուսաստանում ռուսերեն լեզվով անգլերեն են պարապում, կամ ռուսաստանում հայկական դպրոցում հայերեննա առաջնային բայց ռուսերենը հետ չի մնում:*


Ադրիանո ջան, առաջի մասը գրառմանդ չհասկացա ինչ կապ ունի իմ գրածի հետ, դրա համար պատասխանում եմ երկրորդ՝ ընդգծածս հատվածին: Հայերեն գերազանց իմանալու համար, պետք ա հայերենը լինի առաջնային՝ հիմնական, մայրենի լեզու: Մարդը պետք ա ֆիզիկան (էդ առարկան առաջինը եկավ մտքիս, որովհետև ես հայերեն մտքերս սովորել եմ ձևակերպել ավելի շատ էդ առարկայի շնորհիվ) հայերենով անցնի հասկանո՞ւմ եք դա մտածողություն ա ձևավորում: Դպրոց բացել փակելու խնդիր չի եղել ու չկա, անկախացումից հետո ոչ մի դպրոց չի փակվել՝ ռուսական դպրոցները դարձել են հայկական: Ընդ որում ուզած չուզած այդ անցումը սահուն է եղել, քանի որ դասատուներն էլ մի օրում չսովորեցին հայերենով դաս պատմել: Էլի եմ ասում, ռուսերեն լեզուն շատ եմ սիրում ու իմ սիրած առարկաներից ա եղել դպրոցում, ռուսերեն չիմանալ նշանակում ա զրկվել ահռելի քանակությամբ գրականությունից, ինֆորմացիայից: Ռուսներն ունեն հարուստ գրականություն ու էդ հեղինակներին բնագրով կարդալու հնարավորությունը հարստություն է յուրաքանչյուրիս համար: Էլ չասած մասնագիտական գրականության մասին, որը գրեթե բացակայում է հայերենով: Բայց էդ ամենից օգտվելու համար ամենևեին պարտադիր չէ ուրանալ մայրենին ու դարձնել այն օտար լեզու՝ երկրորդ լեզու. Ձեր խոնարհ ծառան դրա վառ օրինակ  :Pardon:

----------

Ուլուանա (25.04.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ախր ոնց չեք տեսնում, որ էսօր մենք սովետականացման ճանապարհ ենք բռնել: Դրա դեմը պետք ա առնել ցանկացած գնով: Ի՞նչ դեմոկրատիայի մասին է խոսքը: *Ցույց տվեք մի դեմոկրատական երկիր, որտեղ տվյալ պետության պետական լեզուն որպես օտար լեզու ուսումնասիրածը համարվում է դպրոց ավարտած*: Է թող բացեն ուզում ա թուրքական դպրոց բացեն, հայերեն էլ թող չսովորեն առհասարակ, բայց էդ իրանց թուրքական ատեստատով իրանք չպետք ա կարողանան ԲՈւՀ ընդունվել Հայաստանում: ՀՀ-ում պետական լեզուն հայերենն է ու պետական ավարտական ատեստատ կամ դրան հավասարազոր փաստաթուղթ ունեցողը պետք է իմանա հայերեն՝ իմանա ու տիրապետի որպես մայրենի լեզվի:


Օրինակ Էստոնիայում  :Wink: 
Կան ռուսական դպրոցներ, որտեղ էստոներենը անցնում է որպես օտար լեզու: Ճիշտ է աշխատանքի ընդունվելու համար, ըստ օրենքի, էլի անհրաժեշտ է էստոներենի իմացություն, սակայն կարծեմ ոչ քո ասածի պես կատարյալ:
Սակայն Էստոնիայում ~30% ռուս բնակչություն կա: Մեզ մոտ նրանք չնչին տոկոս են կազմում, այնպես որ պատճառ չեմ տեսնում ռուսական դպրոցների բացման: Արիադնան ճիշտ նշեց, որ բավարար չափով այս պահին կա ռուսազգի ներկայացուցիչների համար:
Ադրիանոն ինչ-որ տեղ ճիշտ է ասում, դա դեմոկրատիային հակասում է: Ինքներդ եք նշում, որ հայերը, իրենց պատառոտելով, երեխեքին ռուսական դպրոց էին ուղարկում: Իսկ ըստ դեմոկրատիայի սկզբունքների, պետք է նրանց տալ այդ հնարավորությունը: Սակայն ես երբեք չեմ խոսել դեմոկրատիայի ամենազորության մասին: Եթե ժողովուրդը սխալ է մտածում, ապա ժողովրդի կարծիքը պետք է հաշվի չառնել  :Wink:

----------

Ձայնալար (25.04.2010), Ուլուանա (25.04.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Օրինակ Էստոնիայում 
> Կան ռուսական դպրոցներ, որտեղ էստոներենը անցնում է որպես օտար լեզու: Ճիշտ է աշխատանքի ընդունվելու համար, ըստ օրենքի, էլի անհրաժեշտ է էստոներենի իմացություն, սակայն կարծեմ ոչ քո ասածի պես կատարյալ:
> Սակայն Էստոնիայում ~30% ռուս բնակչություն կա: Մեզ մոտ նրանք չնչին տոկոս են կազմում, այնպես որ պատճառ չեմ տեսնում ռուսական դպրոցների բացման: Արիադնան ճիշտ նշեց, որ բավարար չափով այս պահին կա ռուսազգի ներկայացուցիչների համար:
> Ադրիանոն ինչ-որ տեղ ճիշտ է ասում, դա դեմոկրատիային հակասում է:* Ինքներդ եք նշում, որ հայերը, իրենց պատառոտելով, երեխեքին ռուսական դպրոց էին ուղարկում: Իսկ ըստ դեմոկրատիայի սկզբունքների, պետք է նրանց տալ այդ հնարավորությունը:* Սակայն ես երբեք չեմ խոսել դեմոկրատիայի ամենազորության մասին: Եթե ժողովուրդը սխալ է մտածում, ապա ժողովրդի կարծիքը պետք է հաշվի չառնել


Ես համոզված եմ, որ դա պետական քաղաքականության արդյունք էր: Ու հիմա էլ ռուսականացման միտումները գնալով խորանում են, քանի որ երկիրը կառավարվում է ԿԳԲ (չշփոթել ԿԳԴ -ի հետ)-ի գործակալների կողմից: Ճիշտ պետական քաղաքականություն վարելու դեպքում՝ քարոզչության միջոցով, կարելի է հասնել նրան, որ ոչ թե չեն ուզենա երեխային օտարալեզու դպրոց տանել, այլ նույնիսկ կամաչեն այդպես վարվել, ու դեմոկրատիայի հետ էլ հակասություն չի լինի: Դու ճիշտ նշեցիր էստոնիայի օրինակը. իրանք ստիպված են գնացել այդ քայլին ու այդպես վարվում են շատ երկրներում, որտեղ կան ազգային փոքրամասնություններ: Մենք էդ խնդիրը չունենք, մեր միակ խնդիրը էն ա, որ ազգաբնակչությանը արհեստականորեն չռուսացնեն, չթուրքացնեն, չամերիականացնեն, չչինականացնեն: Առավել հրատապը իհարկե չռուսանալու խնդիրն ա էս պահին:

Բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս վերըթերցել *այս* գրառումը: Մեր ոստիկաններն էլ են էսօր մեզ հալածում, բայց գոնե հետներս հայերեն են խոսում: Ես լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում՝ սենց ավելի լավ ա:

----------

Katka (26.04.2010), Վիշապ (25.04.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Ներկայումս ես չեմ տեսնում կարիք Հայաստանում ռուսական դպրոցներ բացելու, բայց կարծում եմ, որ դպրոցները *էտ ձևով* փակելը սխալից ավելի բեթար բան էր։


եթե լավ հիշենք, թե ինչ չարիք էին դարձել ռուսական "դպրոցներ" կոչվածները հայ ազգի գլխին, ապա կհասկանայինք որ կոնկրետ այս դեպքում այդպիսի ռադիկալ, միանգամյա գործողությամբ հարցը լուծելուց ավելի ճիշտ ուղի չկար:
ու այս ամենի համար մեր խորին շնորհակալությունը պետք է միշտ ասենք մեր ազգի մեծ մտածողներից մեկին ՝ *Ռաֆայել Իշխանյանին* 



> Բերեմ եղբորս օրինակը։ Նա Մոսկվայում սովորում էր Ռուսական դպրոցում, այնուհետև հայրենասիրական նկատառումներով տեղափոխվեցին Հայաստան ու մի տարի հետո դպրոցները փակվեցին։ Էտ էրեխեն, որ Մոսկվայում գերազանցիկ էր, հայերեն դպրոցում հազիվ 3-ի էր ձգում, էլ չհաշված էմոցիոնալ խնդիրները։ 
> 
> Իրա հետ ամեն ինչ լավ եղավ, որովհետև մենք մեր ամբողջ ժամանակը ծախսում էինք իրեն օգնելու համար (թեև սթրեսը շատ մեծ էր ու իր ազդեցությունը թողեց), բայց հենց իր դասարանից եղան շատերը, որ ուժ չգտան շարունակելու նորմալ սովորել։
> 
> Այ սա, միանշանակ վստահությամբ կարող եմ ասել, որ ոչ միայն սխալ էր, այլ նաև շատ անգրագետ։ Գոնե թողնեին էտ սերունդը ավարտեր, ոչ թե 6 տարի ամեն ինչ ռուսերեն է սովորել, հիմա փոխում ես հայերեն։


քո բերած օրինակի վրա կարող եմ որոշակի մեկնաբանություններ գրել:
նախ, որ այդ երեխան սովորևում էր Մոսկվայում՝ Ռուսական դպրոցում /մեծատառով եմ գրել, որ քո գրածից չտարբերվի  :Smile: / , ծնում է մի հարց: իսկ ինչու՞ ինքը Մոսկվայում չէր սովորում Հայկական դպրոցում /որտեղ իմիջայլոց, Հայաստանի ռուսական դպրոդների անալոգիայով, հիմնական սովորող կոնտինդենտը կլիներ ռուսներ  :Wink: /:

երկրորդ, գերազանցիկ,բան … ստից բաներ են, եթե մարդ ուսման կարիք ունի: նայիր օրինակ Էյնշտեյնի կենսագրությունը:

երրորդ: դուք բնականորեն ծախսում էիք ձեր ժամանակը, քանի որ դեպքը ձեր հետ էր պատահել: եթե դեպքը պատահեր իմ հետ, ես էլ  կծախսեի իմ ժամանակը, քանի որ դեպքը իմ մոտիկին է վերաբերվում ու ես պետք է օգնեմ իրան ուղղելու սխալը /որի կարող է եղած լինի նաև դեպքերի բերուրմով/: Իսկ որ դա սխալ է. միանշանակ է: նայիր, եթե ճիշտ լիներ, ապա մարդկիկ իրենց  միջոցները ու էներգիան չէին ծախսի, ասենք Տորոնտոյում Հայկական դպրոց /լիարժեք գործող- մանկապարտեզից մինչև բարձրագույն/ բացելու ու այն պահելու վրա: ու ասեմ, որ իմ վերևում  ասածը Մոսկվայում հայկական դպրոց հաճախող ռուսների մասին էնքան էլ անտրամաբանական չէ, քանի որ իմ ասած Տորոնտոյի հայկական դպրոցում հաճույքով հաճախում են նաև լիքը օտարներ, իմիջայլոց նրանց համարա ուսման վարձը բավականին բարձր է, ի տարբերություն հայ երեխաների համար մուծվող բավականին սիմվոլիկ գումարի:

իսկ հինգերորդը: ամենակարևորը: Ինչպես ասացի, այդ գործողության գեներատորւը ակունքում   կարգնածը ու գեներատորնը - Ռաֆայել Իշխանյանը էր: իսկ նա շատ հեռուն տեսնող ու գնահատող անհատ էր:

----------

Ուլուանա (25.04.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Արեք հայոց լեզվի դերը տիեզեքից գոնե իջացնենք ստրատոսֆերա, թե չէ լրիվ անոդ տարաժության մեջ, մեկ էլ տեսար խեղդվենք, չնայած մեր ոսկեղենիկ լեզվի իմացության:
Լեզուն ընդամենը ազգային արժեքներից մեկն է: Այն հնարավոր չի զմրսել, զակատ անել ու  պահել առանձին, մնացած պարամետրերից դուրս: 
Ամերիկա հասած տասնյակ ազգերից ոչ մեկն էլ իր լեզուն չի պահել- բոլորն էլ զիջել են անգլերենին: Սովետի վախտերը իհարկե ռուսական դպրոցները հայկականից  մակարդակով էին ու դա վատ չէր, որովհետև հենց դրա շնորհիվ նաև ավելի լավ էինք շփվում համամարդկայինի հետ: Դրսում կրթություն ստացածներն էին, որ ետ գալով հայկականը զերոյականից վեր էին բարձրացնում: Մտքով անց կացրեք հայ բոլոր մեծերին- կտեսնեք, տեղական կրթությամբ մեկը չկա: 
Հիմա գավառականությունը եկել պատել է հայաստանը ու սկցնում է, իսկ մենք խոսում ենք հայկական կրթության մասին: Հենց դա է մեր տուն քանդողը, որ թացը չորից չենք ջոկում: Դա է պատճառը, որ մանվելի պես կենդանին հավասարվել է մարդ արարածին, որ գողը- անգրագետը, 2 բառ որևէ լեզվով կապել չկարացողը ելել է ջրի երես ու դրության տեր է դառել:
Իշխանյան երևույթն էլ  լեզվական գավառական  ազգայնամոլության մի  տեսակ էր, որը լրջության կերպար էր ստացել զուտ հայախոսների մոտ: Մեր խնդիրը հայ լեզուն չի, մեր խնդիրը հայ ինքնությունը բարձրացնելն է, հայկական պետություն ունենալը: Ու այդ պետության պահապանը ոչ թե հայ լեզուն պետք է լինի, այլ  հայ կամքը, թասիբը, խելքը: Որ դրանք չեղան, կոտորվել, մեջտեղից կես լինելով լեզու պահելու իմաստը որն է՞: Որ շարունակենք անգրագետ նախագահներ ու ոստիկաններ բուծելը՞

----------


## dvgray

> Դրսում կրթություն ստացածներն էին, որ ետ գալով հայկականը զերոյականից վեր էին բարձրացնում: Մտքով անց կացրեք հայ բոլոր մեծերին- կտեսնեք, տեղական կրթությամբ մեկը չկա:


Բիձա, էս վերջերս սկսել ես շուշուտ սխալվել  :Smile:   :LOL: 
ուրեմն, դու մի հատ ուշադիր աչքի անցկացրու բոլոր /համարյա/ հայ մեծերին անխտիր, ու կիմանաս, որ բոլորն էլ իրանց կրթութույունը /նախնական, դպրոցական, վարժարանական/ ստացել են միմիայն հայկական դպրոցներում ու հայկական միջավայրում: Սկսած Ստամբուլից մինչև Շուշի:

այստեղ խոսքը գնում է միմիայն դպրոցի, որպես երեխայի որպես անհատ կազմավորման միջավայրի ու լեզվի, որպես մտածողության գործիքի մասին: իսկ հետագա համալսարանական կամ ավելի բարձր՝ մագիստրատուրա ու պիէջդի, դա արդեն ուզում էս թուրքերեն սովորի, դա չի ազդի մարդում վրա:

----------


## dvgray

> Իշխանյան երևույթն էլ  լեզվական գավառական  ազգայնամոլության մի  տեսակ էր, որը լրջության կերպար էր ստացել զուտ հայախոսների մոտ:


հա, իհարկե… քո լոգիկայով որ շարունակես, ապա էն մարդը որ ասում է որ մի քաքեք Երկիր մոլորակի վրա, դա էլ երկրամոլ է… 



> Մեր խնդիրը հայ լեզուն չի, մեր խնդիրը հայ ինքնությունը բարձրացնելն է, հայկական պետություն ունենալը:


այստեղ, այս բաժմում քննարկվում է լրիվ ուրիշ խնդիր, որն է ՝ հայ երեխային դեբիլացման մի ճանապարհից ձերբազատելն է: 
հա, կան լիքը ուրիշ դեբիլացման ճանապարհներ էլ, - արվամոլություն ու արիամոլություն, խփնված շովինիստություն /օրինակ ռուս ու գերմանցի/ և այլն:
սակայն դա չի նշանակում որ երեխային դեբիլացնող օտար կրթությունը ակտուալ չէ: էն էլ ինչպես է ակտուալ, նամանավանդ մեր նմամ օտարամոլ ազգերի համար: իսկ մենք մենակ չենք, որպես օտարամոլ: լիքը այդպիսի ազգեր կան: ու տարօրինակ է, որ ազգի մեծությունը ու փոքրությունը էնքան էլ կապ չունի: կապ ունի կրթական ցենզը: օրինակ հնդիկնրը որ իրանց օտարամոլությամբ անգերազանցելի են:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա, էս վերջերս սկսել ես շուշուտ սխալվել  
> ուրեմն, դու մի հատ ուշադիր աչքի անցկացրու բոլոր /համարյա/ հայ մեծերին անխտիր, ու կիմանաս, որ բոլորն էլ իրանց կրթութույունը /նախնական, դպրոցական, վարժարանական/ ստացել են միմիայն հայկական դպրոցներում ու հայկական միջավայրում: Սկսած Ստամբուլից մինչև Շուշի:
> 
> այստեղ խոսքը գնում է միմիայն դպրոցի, որպես երեխայի որպես անհատ կազմավորման միջավայրի ու լեզվի, որպես մտածողության գործիքի մասին: իսկ հետագա համալսարանական կամ ավելի բարձր՝ մագիստրատուրա ու պիէջդի, դա արդեն ուզում էս թուրքերեն սովորի, դա չի ազդի մարդում վրա:


Եթե խոսում ես հայ գյուղագիրների ու ազգայնասերների մասին, դու ճիշտ ես: Բայց գնա մի քայլ վերև ու կտեսնես, որ արդեն քո ֆորմուլը չի աշխատում:  
Նաև համաձայն եմ, որ եթե խոսում ենք տարրական, ծխական  կրթության մասին, ապա հարց չկա, թող մայրենիով սկսվի ուսուցումը, բայց ոչ ավելի: 
Բայց նաև պետք է հաշվի առնել, որ  հայկական տարրական դպրոցը իր անգրագետ ուսուցիչներով ու հետամնաց նիստ ու կացով հենց առաջին դասարանից երեխայի մեջ մտցնում է հայկական ստանդարտները, որից ամբողջ մի կյանք չի հերիքում ազատվելու:
Հիմա կասես, թե լավացնենք տարրականի ստանդարտները՞ -ոնց, ինչ կադրերով, ինչ լեզվահոգեբանությամբ՞: Ընտրություն կեղծող, մի 2-3 ավել ժամ ստանալու միտումով իրար մազ փիտող ու կլյաուզաներ գրող  ուսուցիչներով,  գիտելիքը մերժող հասարակությամբ՞:
Լավ, ռեալ, իրականալի  բաների մասին երազելը լավ բան է, բայց  անհնարինի մասին երազելը լավ բան չի, դաժե լիքը անուններ ունի էդ կայֆը: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է իմ սխալվելուն, կապրենք կտեսնենք:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ժող. եթե համարում ենք, որ լեզուն փոքր ու անկախ ժողովդրի համար ինքնորոշման ու ինքնահաստատման միջոց է, այլ ազգերին ձուլվելու այսպես ասած խոչնդոտ, ապա կարևոր է լեզվի նշանակությունն ու պարտադիր լինելը հայերի համար: իսկ եթե օրերից մի օր հնարավորություն տեսնենք ու որոշենք ինտեգրվելու քաղաքականություն վարել, ապա պարտադիր, իմա՝ պետական լեզուների ցանկում բացի հայերենից պիտի ավելացնենք երևի ռուսերենն ու անգլերենը: Առհասարակ մեր պետության հիմնական ռեսուրսը մարդն է, հետևաբար խիստ ցանկալի է, որ այդ մարդը լինի բավարար գրագետ ու տիրապետի գոնե երեք լեզվի: Վրաստանի օրը չընկնենք, որ Ռուսաստանից կտրվեցին, ռուսերենը մոռացան, անգլերենն էլ չսովորեցին: Հայերենի վատ իմացությունը մի այիբ է, դրան զուգահեռ մենակ հայերեն իմանալը ու այլ լեզու չիմանալը՝ երկու այիբ:

----------

Katka (26.04.2010), Բիձա (25.04.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Բիձա ջան, եթե ռուսական դպրոցները իրոք լավն են լինելու, Ռուսաստանից մասնագետներ են հրավիրելու, կարգ ու կանոն են հաստատելու, ապա բազար անելու թեմա կա: Բայց եթե նույն զիբիլն է լինելու, պարզապես ռուսերեն (իսկ ինձ այդպես էլ թվում է, սա արդեն Սովետը չէ), ապա իմաստը ո՞րն է:

----------


## dvgray

> Եթե խոսում ես հայ գյուղագիրների ու ազգայնասերների մասին, դու ճիշտ ես: Բայց գնա մի քայլ վերև ու կտեսնես, որ արդեն քո ֆորմուլը չի աշխատում:  
> Նաև համաձայն եմ, որ եթե խոսում ենք տարրական, ծխական  կրթության մասին, ապա հարց չկա, թող մայրենիով սկսվի ուսուցումը, բայց ոչ ավելի: 
> Բայց նաև պետք է հաշվի առնել, որ  հայկական տարրական դպրոցը իր անգրագետ ուսուցիչներով ու հետամնաց նիստ ու կացով հենց առաջին դասարանից երեխայի մեջ մտցնում է հայկական ստանդարտները, որից ամբողջ մի կյանք չի հերիքում ազատվելու:
> Հիմա կասես, թե լավացնենք տարրականի ստանդարտները՞ -ոնց, ինչ կադրերով, ինչ լեզվահոգեբանությամբ՞: Ընտրություն կեղծող, մի 2-3 ավել ժամ ստանալու միտումով իրար մազ փիտող ու կլյաուզաներ գրող  ուսուցիչներով,  գիտելիքը մերժող հասարակությամբ՞:
> Լավ, ռեալ, իրականալի  բաների մասին երազելը լավ բան է, բայց  անհնարինի մասին երազելը լավ բան չի, դաժե լիքը անուններ ունի էդ կայֆը: 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է իմ սխալվելուն, կապրենք կտեսնենք:


եվ ինչ՞ էտ ամենից փրկում է ՝ դպրոցները ռուսականի վերաձևումը՞  :Shok:   :LOL: 
եթե ուզում ես լավ իմանալ, ապա ինչ կեղտոտ բան կա, հայկական դպրոց եկել է հենց ռուսական դպրոցներից ու ռուսաստանից: մի մոռացիր, /կամ  եթե չգիտես- հիշիր/, որ հայկական դպրոցներն ու վարժապետերը մինչև ռուսական հոտած ուսումնական մեթոդների բռի ներմուծումը, եղել են հասարակության ամենահարգված մարդիկ: լրիվ սովետիկուսի հոգեռբանական անալիզներ ես հիշացնում: իմիջայլոց, Հայաստանում այժմ պարարտ հող է ստեղծված քո պես մտածողների- ռուսաֆիլների համար:  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (26.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մեր խնդիրը հայ լեզուն չի, մեր խնդիրը հայ ինքնությունը բարձրացնելն է, հայկական պետություն ունենալը: Ու այդ պետության պահապանը ոչ թե հայ լեզուն պետք է լինի, այլ  հայ կամքը, թասիբը, խելքը: Որ դրանք չեղան, կոտորվել, մեջտեղից կես լինելով լեզու պահելու իմաստը որն է՞: Որ շարունակենք անգրագետ նախագահներ ու ոստիկաններ բուծելը՞


Բիձա ջան, էդ լեզվի շնորհիվ ենք մենք պահպանվել: Մեր գերագույն արժեքներից ա մեր լեզուն՝ մեր անկախության ու ՀԱԵ-ի հետ մեկտեղ: Էդ նախագահներին ու ոստիկաններին էլ առաջին հերթին ի՞նչ կողմով ես անգրագետ համարում. խոսելու, հասարակության հետ շփվելու մշակույթից, չէ՞: Եթե լեզու չիմացավ, ո՞նց ա կարդալու մեր մեծերի գրքերը, ի՞նչ ա իմանալու Հայաստանի ու հայի մասին: Մեր դպրոցների ուսուցիչների շնորհի՞վ: Մոռացի, էդ ուսուցիչներից շատերը անգամ չեն համապատասխանում իրենց կոչմանը: Այսօրվա ուսուցիչը չի կարող դաստիարակել ՀՀ քաղաքացի: Ու առաջին հերթին հենց նրանց է պետք հայերեն սովորեցնելը: Այսօր աշակերտը, ուսանողը պարտադիր պետք է ինքնակրթությամբ զբաղվի, թե չէ էս կրթական համակարգը կարող է միայն զուբրիտ անողներ, քառակուսի ուղեղներ բուծել:

----------

Katka (26.04.2010), Ներսես_AM (25.04.2010), Շինարար (25.04.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

ԴՎ, դու շատ փափուկ, մարդասեր ու կարեկից  երկրում ես ապրում: Էդ երկիրը շատ ավելի սոցիալիստական է, քան կապիտալիստական: Ինքն  էլ հարավային ագրեսսիվ հարևան ունի, բայց չեմ կարծում, թե ժողովուրդը էդ հարևանին նորմայից ավել է ատում ու վատաբանում: Իենք կարողացել են սուվերեն հարաբերություններ ստեղծել ու համերաշխ ապրում են ամեն մեկն իր ճանապարհով: Մենք մեր փորձանքների մեջ ում ասես մեղադրում ենք, բայցի մեզանից: 
 Քո մոտ ատելությունը հանդեպ ռուսաստանը ու ռուսականը, սովետականն ու սոցիալիստականը  շատ խիստ է դրված: Չեմ հասկանում, հայերը իրենց խեղճության, քռչության, հարևանների կողմից ճնշվելու հարցերում  ոչ մի մեղք չունեին՞ /չունեն/՞: 
Մեր մարդկային թուլությունները որպես աչքի գերան չենք տեսնում, ընկել ենք ուրիշների փշերի վրա՞: 
Արդար չի: 
 Նաև արի հիշենք, որ 60 ական թվերին, երբ պոլիտբյուրոն հենա-հենա արդեն  որոշում էր ընդունում ազգային լեզուները ճ կլաս սարքելու,  վրացիք ելան լուրջ կռվի, ցույցերը մի քանի օր ալեկոծել էին Թիֆլիսը: Իսկ մենք էշի ականջում "միշտ պատրաստ" քնած էինք:
Հիմա  հայերենն ումից ենք ուզում փրկել,  մենք-մեզանից՞: Չի ստացվելու: Մենք դրա թասիբն ու ներուժը չունենք:

----------


## Վիշապ

Գիտե՞ք ինչի ենք սենց սուր տանում լեզվական, ազգային, կրոնական առանձնահատկությունների պահպանումը: Որովհետև դեռ մեզ մոտ ցեղական մտածելակերպ է, ոչ թե քաղաքացիական: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ փոքր մոնոէթնիկ պետություններում երևի թե այլ կերպ հնարավոր էլ չի իսկապես, մանավանդ այնպիսի հարևանների առկայության դեպքում, որոնք սպառնում են ժամ առաջ մեզ կուլ տալ: Մեզ իսկապես պետք է ամրապնդել ազգայինը, հայերենը, հայկականը, տո քրիստոնեականն էլ հետը (ջհանդամ-գյոռ, թեպետ ես մի երևելի հավատացյալ չեմ): Բայց միևնույն ժամանաչ չնսեմացնել ռուսերենի, անգլերենի, ֆրանսերենի և այլնի նշանակությունը ու երբեք չթերագնահատել այլ ազգերին ու ազգություններին, ու հնարավորինս տիրապետել այլ լեզուների: Առհասարակ մասնավորապես անգլերենը որպես երկրորդ պետական լեզու ընդունելը և պաշտպանելը Հայաստանին բնավ չի խանգարի ու դեռ մեծ օգուտ կարող է տալ: Ռուսերենն էլ իր հերթին:

----------


## dvgray

Բիձա: Կանադայի համար ճիշտ ես ասում, որ չափազանց սոցիալական է: բայց մի մոռացիր, որ ինքը ունի ընդամենը մի հարևան, ագրեսիվ որը իմիջայլոց շատ է օգնել Կանադան երկիր դարձներու գործում, իսկ մենք ունեցել ենք գոնե 5 հատ ագրեսիվ հարևան, էն էլ այնպիսի մի ռեգիոնում, որտեղ մեկ քառակուսի սանտիմետր հողի համար իրար կոկորդ են կրծում:

ես ռուսականը չեմ ատում: առում եմ շովինիստ-ֆաշիստներին, ինչ ազգի էլ լինեն: իսկ դրանք ես վերջին հարյուրամյակին եղել հիմնականում թուրք-ռուս-գերևմանացի: հետևաբար, էս երեքն էլ մեեեեծ քավարանի կարիք ունեն, մինչև Թումայնաի  ասած մեծ մարդակերից դառնան մեծ մարդասպան…

մենք,
իհարկե մենք ենք մեղավորև: ու միմիայն մենք: ու կարծեմ ստեղ ես քո հետ եմ վիճում ու համարում եմ որ սխալ ես, և ոչ թե իվանին կամ մուհամեդին:
մենք ենք սխալ, մեր օտարամոլությամբ ու քաղքենիությամբ: 
իսկ մնացածը օգտվում են մեր սխալներից /հանցավոր սխալներից/: բայց նաև իրանք իրավունք չունեն ասելու, որ մեզ լավություն են անում, փաստացի մեզ ավելի դեբիլացնոլով:

իմիջայլոց: կուլտուրայի մասին: կարծեմ ռուսները մենակ չեմ, որ կուլտուրա ունեն չէ՞: օրինակ մեր քթի տակ ապրում, են պարսիկենրը, արաբները… ինչի՞ իրանց դպրոդցները չբերենք մեր մոտ կոպիա անենք:  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Գիտե՞ք ինչի ենք սենց սուր տանում լեզվական, ազգային, կրոնական առանձնահատկությունների պահպանումը: Որովհետև դեռ մեզ մոտ ցեղական մտածելակերպ է, ոչ թե քաղաքացիական: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ փոքր մոնոէթնիկ պետություններում երևի թե այլ կերպ հնարավոր էլ չի իսկապես, մանավանդ այնպիսի հարևանների առկայության դեպքում, որոնք սպառնում են ժամ առաջ մեզ կուլ տալ: Մեզ իսկապես պետք է ամրապնդել ազգայինը, հայերենը, հայկականը, տո քրիստոնեականն էլ հետը (ջհանդամ-գյոռ, թեպետ ես մի երևելի հավատացյալ չեմ): Բայց միևնույն ժամանաչ չնսեմացնել ռուսերենի, անգլերենի, ֆրանսերենի և այլնի նշանակությունը ու երբեք չթերագնահատել այլ ազգերին ու ազգություններին, ու հնարավորինս տիրապետել այլ լեզուների: Առհասարակ մասնավորապես անգլերենը որպես երկրորդ պետական լեզու ընդունելը և պաշտպանելը Հայաստանին բնավ չի խանգարի ու դեռ մեծ օգուտ կարող է տալ: Ռուսերենն էլ իր հերթին:


Վիշապ
դու հավանաբար ծանոթ ես. թե ինչ մեծագույն մշակույթային արժներ են տվել աշխարհին չինացիք, ճապոնացիք: ինչու՞ նրանց լեզում չսովորևենք, Երևանում ապրելով: իմիջայլոց, հիմա չինացիք շատ ավելի որոշիչ են աշխարհի կարգի առումով- օրինակ տնտեսական դաշտում: օրինակ, ես վերչջերս Վոլվոն մի հատ չինացի առավ: իսկ ռուսները իրանց դեբիլոտ մեքենաներով ճ կարգում են:
հետո, ֆիզիկայի ու  մաթեմաեիկայի առումով, իրան լիդերների մեջ են: իսկ իրանց օրինակ Շանհայի համալսարանը աշխարհի ռեյտռինգային դաշտում առաջնակարգերի մեջ ա / 10 - 15 տեղերում /: իսկ օրինակ Լոմոնոսովի համալսարանը 100- ից ներքև չի իջնում: 

ինչու՞ ես ուզում  մեր երեխաների զրկել աշխարհի մեծագույն ու հզոր ազգերին անհաղորդ մնալուց: խոսքս մասնավորապես ՝ չինական ազգի մասին է

----------


## Բիձա

> եվ ինչ՞ էտ ամենից փրկում է ՝ դպրոցները ռուսականի վերաձևումը՞  
> եթե ուզում ես լավ իմանալ, ապա ինչ կեղտոտ բան կա, հայկական դպրոց եկել է հենց ռուսական դպրոցներից ու ռուսաստանից: մի մոռացիր, /կամ  եթե չգիտես- հիշիր/, որ հայկական դպրոցներն ու վարժապետերը մինչև ռուսական հոտած ուսումնական մեթոդների բռի ներմուծումը, եղել են հասարակության ամենահարգված մարդիկ: լրիվ սովետիկուսի հոգեռբանական անալիզներ ես հիշացնում: իմիջայլոց, Հայաստանում այժմ պարարտ հող է ստեղծված քո պես մտածողների- ռուսաֆիլների համար:


Ախպեր, ես էդ "պարարտ հողից" վաղուց հեռացել եմ, որ ձեռ տար, հիմա էնտեղ կլինեի: 
 Իսկ այն, որ հիմա  էնտեղ մնացել են էդ պարատ հողից օգտվողներն ու էդ օգտվողների ձեռը կրակն ընկածները, լավ բան չի: Ու չարժի իրենց ապակողմնորոշել, թե գիտեք, դուք էդտեղ մեր լեզուն պահեք, հանկարծ սխալ բաներ չանեք: Ոնց չոքած եղել եք, ըտենց էլ մնացեք: Սփյուռքահային որ հարցնես, եղեռնից բացի հայաստանի հետ կապված այլ հարց չկա: Արի ես ու դու մի նոր սորտի, լեզու պահող, լեզվի համար կռիվ տվող սփյուռքահայ չդառնանք- դա լավ բան չի: 
Մի ամիս առաջ գնացել էի Խրուշչովի թոռնուհու ելույթին ռուսաստանի մասին: Տոչնի քո վերաբերմունքն էր: -Զզվանքով, ձեռ առնելով խոսում էր մի երկրի մասին, որը իրեն կրթել, գլխի վրա էր դրել ու ճանապարհ տվել: Հարցրին պապու մասին, ոչ մի բառ չասեց: Դահլիճը զարմացած էր նման վերաբերմունքից: 
Քեզ կայֆ ա տալիս յառլիկ կպցնելը, կայֆդ շարունակիր: Ինձ էլ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ մարդկանց մտածելակերպը, նրանց վերաբերմունքը հանդեպ իրենց միջավայրը: 
Չի կարելի մթնացնել ամեն ինչ: Հիմա ռուսները հայերին շահագործում են, ֆորպոստ են պահում, կեղտի տեղ էլ չեն դնում- լավ են անում, թող մենք բարի լինենք արժանապատվություն պահանջելու, բայց ոչ թե քամակից դուրս չգանք ու դեռ մի բան էլ ռուսներին մեղադրենք մեր իդիոտիզմների մեջ:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (25.04.2010), Քամի (26.04.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Մի ամիս առաջ գնացել էի Խրուշչովի թոռնուհու ելույթին ռուսաստանի մասին: Տոչնի քո վերաբերմունքն էր: -Զզվանքով, ձեռ առնելով խոսում էր մի երկրի մասին, որը իրեն կրթել, գլխի վրա էր դրել ու ճանապարհ տվել: Հարցրին պապու մասին, ոչ մի բառ չասեց: Դահլիճը զարմացած էր նման վերաբերմունքից:


դու քո մտածելակերպը նայի, որ հայ մեծերչին մի քիչ առաձ ասում էիր ,որ պետք է շնորհակալ լինեն իրանց ռուսական կրթության համար:  սենց որ գնա, կարող ա ասես որ Ներսես Շնորհալին էլ էր ռուսական կրթություն ստացել … 
 :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ
> դու հավանաբար ծանոթ ես. թե ինչ մեծագույն մշակույթային արժներ են տվել աշխարհին չինացիք, ճապոնացիք: ինչու՞ նրանց լեզում չսովորևենք, Երևանում ապրելով: իմիջայլոց, հիմա չինացիք շատ ավելի որոշիչ են աշխարհի կարգի առումով- օրինակ տնտեսական դաշտում: օրինակ, ես վերչջերս Վոլվոն մի հատ չինացի առավ: իսկ ռուսները իրանց դեբիլոտ մեքենաներով ճ կարգում են:
> հետո, ֆիզիկայի ու  մաթեմաեիկայի առումով, իրան լիդերների մեջ են: իսկ իրանց օրինակ Շանհայի համալսարանը աշխարհի ռեյտռինգային դաշտում առաջնակարգերի մեջ ա / 10 - 15 տեղերում /: իսկ օրինակ Լոմոնոսովի համալսարանը 100- ից ներքև չի իջնում: 
> 
> ինչու՞ ես ուզում  մեր երեխաների զրկել աշխարհի մեծագույն ու հզոր ազգերին անհաղորդ մնալուց: խոսքս մասնավորապես ՝ չինական ազգի մասին է


Եթե սկսենք Չինաստանի հետ առևտրային հարաբերություններ, տալ առնել, և այլն, ապա ինչու՞ չէ, պետք է նաև Չինաստանի մշակույթի հետ ծանոթացնել մեր երեխաներին: :Wink:  Եթե հայերը Ռուսաստան խոպան գնալու տեղը Չինաստան գնային, էդ ժամանակ սուս ու փուս չինարենը առարկա կդառնար մեր հայկական դպրոցներում, չկասկածես: :Tongue:

----------


## dvgray

> Եթե սկսենք Չինաստանի հետ առևտրային հարաբերություններ, տալ առնել, և այլն, ապա ինչու՞ չէ, պետք է նաև Չինաստանի մշակույթի հետ ծանոթացնել մեր երեխաներին: Եթե հայերը Ռուսաստան խոպան գնալու տեղը Չինաստան գնային, էդ ժամանակ սուս ու փուս չինարենը առարկա կդառնար մեր հայկական դպրոցներում, չկասկածես:


ՎԻշապ, կարծում եմ ամեն ինչ համառակ ծայրից է սկսում, այսինքն երբ որ մենք սկսենք չինական դպրոցներ բացելը , դրանցի հետո միայն մենք կսկսենք Չինաստան խոպան գնալը: 
էտ ռուսաստանի տեղը քո կարծիքով 17-երերդ դարի հայը գիտեր հա՞: եկան ստրկացրին,  ու առաջինը մեր դպրոցները վարի տվին ու ամբողջ արևմտյան հայաստանը ասպատակին:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա: Կանադայի համար ճիշտ ես ասում, որ չափազանց սոցիալական է: բայց մի մոռացիր, որ ինքը ունի ընդամենը մի հարևան, ագրեսիվ որը իմիջայլոց շատ է օգնել Կանադան երկիր դարձներու գործում, իսկ մենք ունեցել ենք գոնե 5 հատ ագրեսիվ հարևան, էն էլ այնպիսի մի ռեգիոնում, որտեղ մեկ քառակուսի սանտիմետր հողի համար իրար կոկորդ են կրծում:
> 
> ես ռուսականը չեմ ատում: առում եմ շովինիստ-ֆաշիստներին, ինչ ազգի էլ լինեն: իսկ դրանք ես վերջին հարյուրամյակին եղել հիմնականում թուրք-ռուս-գերևմանացի: հետևաբար, էս երեքն էլ մեեեեծ քավարանի կարիք ունեն, մինչև Թումայնաի  ասած մեծ մարդակերից դառնան մեծ մարդասպան…
> 
> մենք,
> իհարկե մենք ենք մեղավորև: ու միմիայն մենք: ու կարծեմ ստեղ ես քո հետ եմ վիճում ու համարում եմ որ սխալ ես, և ոչ թե իվանին կամ մուհամեդին:
> մենք ենք սխալ, մեր օտարամոլությամբ ու քաղքենիությամբ: 
> իսկ մնացածը օգտվում են մեր սխալներից /հանցավոր սխալներից/: բայց նաև իրանք իրավունք չունեն ասելու, որ մեզ լավություն են անում, փաստացի մեզ ավելի դեբիլացնոլով:
> 
> իմիջայլոց: կուլտուրայի մասին: կարծեմ ռուսները մենակ չեմ, որ կուլտուրա ունեն չէ՞: օրինակ մեր քթի տակ ապրում, են պարսիկենրը, արաբները… ինչի՞ իրանց դպրոդցները չբերենք մեր մոտ կոպիա անենք:


 80 տոկոս արաբական արյուն ունենք, հերիք չի,՞ կուլտուրան ու լեզուն էլ ես ուզում իրենցը լինի՞: Պարսիկից վերցնելու էդքան շատ բան ունենք՞ :
Ինչ ասեմ, եթե դու  արաբականը կամ պարսկականը վեր ես դասում ռուսականից, ապա մենք աշխարհին տարբեր կողմերից ենք նայում ու տարբեր բաներ տեսնում: 
 Իսկ չինական կուլտուրայի մասին խոսելը անիմաստ է: Չինական առաջավոր ժամանակակից կուլտուրա դեռ չի կերտվել- կա չինական հզորացող պետություն ու արդյունաբերություն, բայց կուլտուրա դեռ չկա: Չինական համալսարան ասածն էլ արևմուտքից թխած դասագրքերով ու նիստ ու կացով հաստատությունն է: 
Եթե ուզում ենք առաջավորը վերցնել, ապա այն արևմուտքում է, բայց ոչ թե ռուսաստանի հիվանդագին մերժման մեջ: Վերցրու ումից, ինչ կարող ես, բայց  անիմաստ է հակառուսական էմոցիաների մեջ լռվելը: Հետսովետական երկրները խայտառակ հետ էին անգլերենի իմացության մեջ: Կոմպը, ինտեռնետն ու հեռախոսը հայաստան մտան չերեզ ռուսերեն ու ռուսաստան: Դե եթե էդքան պլոճիկ ունեինք, թող մի անգամից անգլերենով աշխահին շփվեինք: Միչև էսօր կարգին անգլերեն խոսացող քանի հայ ես հանդիպել՞: Անգրագետ ենք ցանկացած լեզվով: հեչ լավ չի:

----------


## Բիձա

> դու քո մտածելակերպը նայի, որ հայ մեծերչին մի քիչ առաձ ասում էիր ,որ պետք է շնորհակալ լինեն իրանց ռուսական կրթության համար:  սենց որ գնա, կարող ա ասես որ Ներսես Շնորհալին էլ էր ռուսական կրթություն ստացել …


Նայեցի, բան չերեվաց:

----------


## dvgray

> 80 տոկոս արաբական արյուն ունենք, հերիք չի,՞ կուլտուրան ու լեզուն էլ ես ուզում իրենցը լինի՞:


 էտ ո՞նց կարողացել ես չափել հայի արյան բաղադրամասի չափերը  :LOL: 



> Պարսիկից վերցնելու էդքան շատ բան ունենք՞ :


ինչի, էտ էտքան շուտ մռռացար՞ թե ով էր պարսիկը, ու ինչ կուլտուրա է տվալ ու տալիս է աշխարհին  :Shok: 



> Ինչ ասեմ, եթե դու  արաբականը կամ պարսկականը վեր ես դասում ռուսականից, ապա մենք աշխարհին տարբեր կողմերից ենք նայում ու տարբեր բաներ տեսնում:


ես ինչ եմ վեր դասում ու ինչը ցածր, դա իմ անձնական գործն է: սակայն ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես չեմ ասում որ պետք է իմ նախասիրությունը փաթաթել հասարակության վզին - 



> Իսկ չինական կուլտուրայի մասին խոսելը անիմաստ է: Չինական առաջավոր ժամանակակից կուլտուրա դեռ չի կերտվել- կա չինական հզորացող պետություն ու արդյունաբերություն, բայց կուլտուրա դեռ չկա: Չինական համալսարան ասածն էլ արևմուտքից թխած դասագրքերով ու նիստ ու կացով հաստատությունն է:


դու դրանով ցուցադրում ես միմիայն քո անտեղյակությունը Աշխարհի մարդկության համարյա 1/3 -
ից: դրանով էլ իհարկե տառապում են բոլոր տոտոլիտար կայսրությունների հիմնական մասը: 




> Եթե ուզում ենք առաջավորը վերցնել, ապա այն արևմուտքում է, բայց ոչ թե ռուսաստանի հիվանդագին մերժման մեջ:


առաջավորը վերցնելը ՝ դա մասնագետների գործ է: իսկ ամեն մի ոլորտ ունի իր մասնագետները: դու ամեն ինչր խառնում ես իրար: այստեղ խոսքը գնում է *երեխաների դպրոցական կրթության լեզվի մասին*: օրինակ նույն Ջամայկայում որ անգլերեն են կրթվում, դրանցի չեն դադարում անասունի մակարդակից վեր բարձրանալ:



> Վերցրու ումից, ինչ կարող ես, բայց  անիմաստ է հակառուսական էմոցիաների մեջ լռվելը:


կարծում եմ դու ես լռվել սովետիկուսի մաշկի մեջ: դուրս արի, դևրսում վազուց արդեն ամառ է  :Smile: 


> Կոմպը, ինտեռնետն ու հեռախոսը հայաստան մտան չերեզ ռուսերեն ու ռուսաստան:


իհարկե… մենակ թե որ մի քիչ թեմայից ավելի տեղյակ լիներիր, կիմանայիր որ նույն սովետի/ռուսների պարճառով 30 տարուց ավել կիբեռնբետիկան մասնավորապես Հայաստանում համարվում էր կապիտալիստակյան-արգելված պտուղ  :Wink:  , իսկ Նորբերտ  Վինները համարյա թե վռագ նառոդա  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (26.04.2010), Gayl (26.04.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> էտ ո՞նց կարողացել ես չափել հայի արյան բաղադրամասի չափերը


Ես չեմ չափել, կիբեռնետիկայից բացի սովետում վախտով արգելված գենետիկա գիտությունը գոյություն ուներ, որը ի տարբերություն կիբեռնետիկայի հայաստանում էնքան զարգացած էր, որ մինչև քանդվելը հասցրեց էդ մասնաբաժինը չափել:  



> ինչի, էտ էտքան շուտ մռռացար՞ թե ով էր պարսիկը, ու ինչ կուլտուրա է տվալ ու տալիս է աշխարհին


Չէ հա, պարսիկը աշխարհի կենտրոնն էր 5000 տարի, հիմա էլ չադրայով, ձեռ կտրելով,  բանով, ընենց հարմար երկիր ա:




> դու դրանով ցուցադրում ես միմիայն քո անտեղյակությունը Աշխարհի մարդկության համարյա 1/3 -ից:դրանով էլ իհարկե տառապում են բոլոր տոտոլիտար կայսրությունների հիմնական մասը:


Դե անտեղյակ եմ, էդ թուղթ ու վառոդ  ստեղծելուց ու միջնադարում էլ մի քանի ձուկ նկարելուց հետո քնած ժողովրդի հին  պատմությանը: -Ներող եղիր :




> *առաջավորը վերցնելը ՝ դա մասնագետների գործ է: իսկ ամեն մի ոլորտ ունի իր մասնագետները: դու ամեն ինչր խառնում ես իրար: այստեղ խոսքը գնում է երեխաների դպրոցական կրթության լեզվի մասին*:


Ինչ անտեղյակն եմ, մինչև հիմա կարծել եմ, թե կրկնօրինակում է մասնագետը, իսկ առաջավորը վերցնում, կամ մերժում է ժողովուրդը համաձայն իր ունակությունների: Մի հատ էլ ներող եղիր:  




> կարծում եմ դու ես լռվել սովետիկուսի մաշկի մեջ: դուրս արի, դևրսում վազուց արդեն ամառ է


Ես շոգին չեմ դիմանում, գերադասում եմ գարնանայինը- ամպրոպայինը:



> իհարկե… մենակ թե որ մի քիչ թեմայից ավելի տեղյակ լիներիր, կիմանայիր որ նույն սովետի/ռուսների պարճառով 30 տարուց ավել կիբեռնբետիկան մասնավորապես Հայաստանում համարվում էր կապիտալիստակյան-արգելված պտուղ  , իսկ Նորբերտ  Վինները համարյա թե վռագ նառոդա


Յանիմ որ արգելված չլիներ, մի 10 հատ Վիններ էինք աշխարհին տալու:  :LOL: 
Բա ոնց եղավ, որ արգելքը հանելուց հետո մենք էս օրն ենք, իսկ վրացիք, ռսները,  ուկրաինացիք, կամ   դաժե  էստոնացիք բավական այլ օրի՞  :LOL: 
ԴՎ, արի ոչ ինձ մեղադրի, ոչ ռսներին:  :Ok:

----------


## Adriano

> Դպրոց բացել փակելու խնդիր չի եղել ու չկա, անկախացումից հետո ոչ մի դպրոց չի փակվել՝ ռուսական դպրոցները դարձել են հայկական: Ընդ որում ուզած չուզած այդ անցումը սահուն է եղել, քանի որ դասատուներն էլ մի օրում չսովորեցին հայերենով դաս պատմել: Էլի եմ ասում, ռուսերեն լեզուն շատ եմ սիրում ու իմ սիրած առարկաներից ա եղել դպրոցում, ռուսերեն չիմանալ նշանակում ա զրկվել ահռելի քանակությամբ գրականությունից, ինֆորմացիայից: Ռուսներն ունեն հարուստ գրականություն ու էդ հեղինակներին բնագրով կարդալու հնարավորությունը հարստություն է յուրաքանչյուրիս համար: Էլ չասած մասնագիտական գրականության մասին, որը գրեթե բացակայում է հայերենով: Բայց էդ ամենից օգտվելու համար ամենևեին պարտադիր չէ ուրանալ մայրենին ու դարձնել այն օտար լեզու՝ երկրորդ լեզու. Ձեր խոնարհ ծառան դրա վառ օրինակ


Նախ հետաքրքիր մի բան բա եթե փակելու խնդիր չկա բա էս հարցումը ինչուա դրված: երկրորդ խնդիրը իհարկե ռուսաց լեզու սիրել չսիրելու մեջ չի, ես օրինակ նույնպես շատ եմ հավանում սիրում, այստեղ խնդիրն այն է, որ նենց չստացվի վերջում ռռուսերենը դառնա առաջնային լեզու հայերենը երկրորդային: Նախ ասեմ, որ դա ռուսական դպրոցների արտոնություններ տալու հետ կապ չունի, հայերենը մնացել է դարերով և այժմ էլ կմնա, չնայած վերջին տարիներին ընդհանրապես չենք հասկանում ինչա կատարվում: Օրինակ Ուկրայինայում Ռուսերենը շատ մեծ տարածում ունի սակայն դեռ նրանք իրար նման լեզուներ են իսկ հայերենը ուրիշա: 
Իսկ խոսքիս առաջին մասով  ուզեցել եմ նշել մի պարզ բան, որ ոչ թե ռուսական դպրոցների ու հայկական դպրոցների թիվնա խնդիրը, այլ այն թե որքանով են հայկական դպրոցները պատրաստ դիմանալ մրցակցությանը:

----------


## Hayazn

Նախ և առաջ ռուսական դպրոցների Հայկականացման փաստին պետք է նայել , ոչ թէ ատելության կամ թշնամանքի տեսանկյունից այլ ժամանակի պահանջի տեսանկյունից և եթե այդ գործնթացը սկսվեր ավելի շուտ և ավելի վստահորեն ապա մենք հիմա հեռուստացույցից չեինք լսի , « կիլեր , ռեպ  »  այլ կլիներ « քիլըր  ,  ռ ա փ » , այս օրինակը ցույց է տալիս , որ ռուսները իրենք անգլերեն են սովորում  « որովհետև ժամանակի լեզուն անգլերենն է ինտեռնետի պատճառով » իսկ Հայերին քաջալերում են սովորել ռուսերեն , որպեսզի Հայերը գնացքի մեջ միշտ լինեն  2-րդ վագոնը հետևաբար անգլերենին հասնեն ռուսական ճանապարհով և միշտ լինեն ուշ : Դրա վառ ապացույցն է այն փաստը , որ հայկական անշարժ գույք վաճառող կայքերը գրված են ռուսերեն  և այդ պատճառով արտասահմանի Հայերի 90- տոկոսը զրկված է նրանցից օգտվելու հնարավորությունից :Իհարկե ռուսերեն սովորելը իմանալը վատ չէ ինչպես նաև մնացած բոլոր օտար լեզուները , բայց կարծում եմ  նման որոշում կայացնելիս հարկավոր է առաջնությունը տալ այն լեզվին , որը ավելի արագ քեզ կհասցնի հաջողության , օրինակ քանի ,որ  « անգլիական գաղութ լինելու պատճառով » հնդիկները գիտեն նույնքան անգլերեն որքան որ սովետական շրջանի Հայերը գիտեին ռուսերեն  , ապա նրանք հիմա ԱՄՆ-ում շատ և շատ համակարգչաին գործեր են ստանում  ,  իհարկե ցածր առժեքով  , քան ամերիկացին կհամաձայնվեր  , բայց հնդկաստանի կամ Հայաստանի աշխատավարձին համամատած դրանք երազանքաին թվեր են , և երանի թէ Հայերը կարողանաին այն ստանալ  , բայց ավաղ : 
Ասածս այն է , որ սխալվել կարելի է , բայց ոչ երկու անգամ , այն կարող է ճակատագրական լինել :

----------


## Վիշապ

> ՎԻշապ, կարծում եմ ամեն ինչ համառակ ծայրից է սկսում, այսինքն երբ որ մենք սկսենք չինական դպրոցներ բացելը , դրանցի հետո միայն մենք կսկսենք Չինաստան խոպան գնալը: 
> էտ ռուսաստանի տեղը քո կարծիքով 17-երերդ դարի հայը գիտեր հա՞: *եկան ստրկացրին,  ու առաջինը մեր դպրոցները վարի տվին ու ամբողջ արևմտյան հայաստանը ասպատակին:*


Կարող է, ռուսների լեզուն չէինք հասկանում, դրա համա՞ր տենց եղավ: :Xeloq:  Դիվ իսկ մեր հայ պարոնները դիմադրում է՞ին, թե օրհնում էին ռուսի ոտը... Հիմա որ հայերը ռուսերեն չիմանային, չէին գնա խոպան ու ստիպված կմնային կծաղկեցնեի՞ն Հայաստանը: Իսկ քանի հայ է առանց անգլերեն ու ֆրանսերեն իմանալու ցվցրվում ամերիկաներն ու բելգիաները: Ինչու՞ չի մնում ու ծաղկեցնում Հայաստանը, որ գնում է առանց լեզու հասկանալու համբալություն է անում դրսերի համար: Լեզուն կապ չունի ստրկամտության հետ: Եթե հարևանի լեզուն սովորում ես, դա չի նշանակում որ նրա համբալն ես ուզում դառնալ: Կարող է և ճիշտ հակառակը լինել: Կարող է և պարզապես ձեռնտու է առանց թարգմանիչների շփվելը, առ ու տուր անելը: Թուրքիայի սահմանը որ բաց լիներ, Հայերը հիմա եռանդով թուրքերեն էին սովորելու, ոնց որ ժամանակին սաղ թուրքերեն գիտեին: Կրկնում եմ. հնազանդ, խոնարհ, ստրկամիտ լինելը լեզվի հետ կապ չունի, ԱՄՆ-ի մեքսիկները գալիս են ԱՄՆ ու լավ էլ համբալություն ու էշություն են անում, բայց մեծ մասը իսկի վիզ էլ չի դնում անգլերեն սովորելու, բայց նույն համբալն էլ մնում են: Դեռ ավելին՝ լեզու չիմանալու պատճառով շատ ավելի ցածր են վարձատրվում: :Jpit:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (26.04.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Իսկ խոսքիս առաջին մասով  ուզեցել եմ նշել մի պարզ բան, որ ոչ թե ռուսական դպրոցների ու հայկական դպրոցների թիվնա խնդիրը, այլ այն թե որքանով են հայկական դպրոցները պատրաստ դիմանալ մրցակցությանը:


Ադրիանո, ի՞նչ է նշանակում դիմակայել մրցակցությանը։ Էդ դպրոցներում դասավանդելու են նույն մեր հայ կադրերը, բայց շատ հնարավոր է, երկրիդ այրերը, ռուսաստանին մեկ անգամ ևս իրենց հպատակությունը ապացուցելու համար, ռուսական դպրոցներում ստեղծեն շատ ավելի լավ պայմաններ, ես վստահ եմ, որ դպրոցները կլինեն եվրավերանորոգված, կաբինետները կլինեն անհրաժեշտ սարքավորումներով հագեցած, ռուսաստանից էդ նպատակով հատուկ փողեր կստանան, կեսը կուտեն, կեսը դպրոցներին կտան, որովհետև մի բան պարզ է, էդ դպրոցները ստեղծվում են հենց էդ քաղքենի մասսայի համար, ու կամաց կամաց կգանք էն սովետի վիճակին, որ մտավորականները (չնայած դրանց ես լիարժեք մտավորական չեմ համարում) իրենց երեխաներին տանում էին ռուսական դպրոց, հետո էլ ասում էին՝ հայկական դպրոցում մակարդակ չկա։ Էլ ո՞նց լիներ։  Թե չէ ուրիշ ինչ մրցակցություն։ Թող ասեն պետք է լեզուներին ուշադրություն դարձվի, թող ժամերը շատացնեն անգլերենի, ռուսերենի, ֆրանսերենի, գերմաներենի, բայց ոչ թե օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացեն։ Էդ ինչից էր, որ Ներսիսյան Ճեմարան ավարտողները 8 լեզու էին իմանում, էդ ոնց էր լինում, էն էլ էն ժամանակ, որ ոչ հեռուստացույց կար, ոչ ինտերնետ։ Ընդամենը ցանկություն է պետք նորմալ սերունդ կրթելու, որը ցավոք մեր վերնախավում չկա, որովհետև իսկական կրթության մասին պատկերացում կարող է ունենալ միայն նորմալ կրթություն ստացած մարդը։

----------

Ձայնալար (27.04.2010)

----------


## Katka

Զարմանում եմ հայերիս վրա: Էդ «ռուսական» դպրոցներ բացողները թող գնան ԲՈՒՀ-եր ու հայերենի մակարդակը ստուգեն: Էսօր պետական ԲՈՒՀ-ում սովորող ուսանողը գրագետ հայերեն կարդալ չգիտի, ինչ մնաց գրելուն: Լեզուն հո մենակ լեզուն չէ, լեզուն նաեւ մշակույթ է ենթադրում: Եթե էսօր մեզ բերելու են ռուսական մշակույթ սովորացնեն, ապա _փստեցին_, մի հատ հայկական թող սովորացնեն: Բա հետո ոնց են է արտագաղթող՝ Ռուսաստանում ուսումը շարունակողների դեմը առնելու: 
Ես ինքս կիսատ ռուսական եմ հաճախել, հետո, փառք աստծո, հայկական գնացի, իհարկե մի բան չէր, բայց դե: Էսօր ռուսերենս ինքնուրույն կարողանում եմ զարգացնել՝ գրքեր կարդալով:
Եթե նայեմ հետ, մի բան եմ ժառանգել, որի վրա հնարավորինս էսօր աշխատում եմ. ռուսերեն բառեր եմ կիրառում խոսքիս մեջ ու դա շատ տգեղ է: Շրջապատումս էլ են տենց մարդիկ. հայկական ԲՈՒՀ-ում մտնում ես ու կիսատ-պռատ սկսում են խոսել, ու պետք է ընդամենը ասել՝ հիմա ինչպես է ձեզ հարմար՝ ռուսերեն խոսամ, թե հայերեն: 
*ԴԵՄ ԵՄ*, որովհետեւ ռուսերեն սովորելու համար ռուսական դպրոց բացելը հարց չի լուծի, բայց միաձուլման հարցը կլուծի: Հայերենը իսկապես *մայրենի* դարձնելուց հետո միայն կարող ենք մտածել ռուսերենի եւ այլ լեզուների մասին

Հ.Գ. Աչքիս առաջ հայրս է, նա էլ ռուսական դպրոց է ավարտել, ու էսօր ես եմ  իրեն հայերեն ճիշտ գրել  սովորեցնում:

----------

Ariadna (27.04.2010), Լուսաբեր (26.04.2010), Ներսես_AM (26.04.2010)

----------


## DavitH

չպետք ա փակվեին, բայց քանի որ արդեն փակվել են, ապա մինչև վերաբացելը նախ մտածենք մեր հայկական դպրոցների վիճակի մասին դպրոցն ավարտողների մեծ մասը նույնիսկ հայերեն չգիտեն դրա համար խորհուրդ կտայի մինչև ռուսական , անգլիական ,... դպրոցների բացելը նախ էս հարցին ուշադրություն դարձնեն

----------

Adriano (26.04.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք ՀՀ լեզվի մասին օրենքում կրթության եւ գիտության նախարարի առաջարկած փոփոխության նախագծին, որով նախատեսվում է Հայաստանում հայերի համար օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացում:

Ի դեպ, եթե ցանկանում եք դրա դեմ ստորագրահավաքին մասնակցել, սեղմեք այստեղ

----------


## Արևածագ

Շատ կարևոր քայլ է: Եթե ազգովին վերածվել ենք քոչվորի, գոնե գնալուց առաջ մադիկ թող քիչ թե շատ լեզու սովորեն, որ գնացած տեղերում կարենան արագ ինտեգրվել ու հետ վերադառնալու մասին չմտածեն: « Меньше народу- больше кислороду » :

----------


## Life

> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք ՀՀ լեզվի մասին օրենքում կրթության եւ գիտության նախարարի առաջարկած փոփոխության նախագծին, որով նախատեսվում է Հայաստանում հայերի համար օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացում:
> 
> Ի դեպ, եթե ցանկանում եք դրա դեմ ստորագրահավաքին մասնակցել, սեղմեք այստեղ


Իսկ ինչպիսի դպրոցներ էին առկա?

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Շատ կարևոր քայլ է: Եթե ազգովին վերածվել ենք քոչվորի, գոնե գնալուց առաջ մադիկ թող քիչ թե շատ լեզու սովորեն, որ գնացած տեղերում կարենան արագ ինտեգրվել ու հետ վերադառնալու մասին չմտածեն: « Меньше народу- больше кислороду » :


էս ո՞ւր եք գնում, ի՞նչ եք սովորում :Xeloq: 

Մարդիկ, մենք ապրում ենք Հայաստանում, սովորում ենք Հայաստանում, Հայաստանի պետական լեզուն հայերենն է: Ասածս ինչա՞… Էն, որ էսօր Հայաստանում ապրող հայերը սովորելով հայկական դպրոցներում ավելի լավ տիրապետում են օտար լեզվին, քան հենց հայրենին: Իսկ հիմա եկեք սովորենք օտարալեզու դպրոցներում, հետաքրքիրա ի՞նչ կլինի մի քսան տարի հետո, երբ չեն լինի հայերեն լեզվով խոսացող հայեր:

----------

Ariadna (26.04.2010), Gayl (27.04.2010), Շինարար (26.04.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> էս ո՞ւր եք գնում, ի՞նչ եք սովորում
> Իսկ հիմա եկեք սովորենք օտարալեզու դպրոցներում, հետաքրքիրա ի՞նչ կլինի մի քսան տարի հետո, երբ չեն լինի հայերեն լեզվով խոսացող հայեր:


Ոնց որ ասում էր Վարպետը, Հայաստանը կփակենք, բանալին կուլ կտանք, ու կցրվենք մարդա մի երկիր, Մեծ Թուրանն էլ իրականություն կդառնա:

----------

Ariadna (27.04.2010), DavitH (27.04.2010), Արևածագ (26.04.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

Օտար լեզուներով դպրոցների շարք սկսելու փոխարեն , հարկավոր է Հայկական դպրոցներում ,  Հայերենին զուգահեռ  սովորեցնել Անգլերեն , « ինչպես առաջ ռուսերեն էին սովորեցնում մեզ և որը այդպես էլ շատերին պետք չեկավ  »  , իսկ ինչու անգլերեն , որովհետև ժամանակի լեզուն անգլերենն է « ինտեռնետի պատճառով » և միևնույն ժամանակ անգլերենը կարելի է ասել , այսօրվա միջազգաին լեզուն է : Այս մեթոդը անհամեմտ ավելի էժան կլինի քան այն , որ նոր դպրոցներ սկսեն  , զրոից :

----------


## Շինարար

> Օտար լեզուներով դպրոցների շարք սկսելու փոխարեն , հարկավոր է Հայկական դպրոցներում ,  Հայերենին զուգահեռ  սովորեցնել Անգլերեն , « ինչպես առաջ ռուսերեն էին սովորեցնում մեզ և որը այդպես էլ շատերին պետք չեկավ  »  , իսկ ինչու անգլերեն , որովհետև ժամանակի լեզուն անգլերենն է « ինտեռնետի պատճառով » և միևնույն ժամանակ անգլերենը կարելի է ասել , այսօրվա միջազգաին լեզուն է : Այս մեթոդը անհամեմտ ավելի էժան կլինի քան այն , որ նոր դպրոցներ սկսեն  , զրոից :


Սովորեցնում են էլի :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

օտար լեզուն շատ օգտակար ա, բայց կարխում եմ Հայաստանում գործող ցանկացած դպրոցում հայերենը պետք է այլ լեզվից պակաս նշանակություն չունենա, գոնե հավասար, եթե օտարալեզու դրպոց է,
նաև կարծում եմ, որ դպրոցները չափից շատ ա ծանրաբեռնված ռուսերենով, ճիշտ է, Ռուսերենը մեզ համար բավականին կարևոր ա, բայց կարծում եմ մեզ մոտ չափից դուրս շատ է, դրա փոխարեն կարելի է անգլերենի իմացությունը որոշ չափով բարելավել.

----------


## Hayazn

> Սովորեցնում են էլի


« Էլի » - օվ  բան չի դուրս գա ,  այսօրվա պահանջները շատ ավելի բարձր են , և ես չեմ հավատում , որ այդ սովորեցրածը ունենա այն նույն մակարդակը , ինչ որ առաջ ռուսերենի մակարդակն էր Հայկական դպրոցում , սրա վրա է հարկավոր ուշադրություն դարցնել , որպեսզի մի տեղ հասնենք հակառակ դեպքում  « ադնակլասնիկ »-ի մեջ էլ կմնանք :

----------


## Շինարար

> « Էլի » - օվ  բան չի դուրս գա ,  այսօրվա պահանջները շատ ավելի բարձր են , և ես չեմ հավատում , որ այդ սովորեցրածը ունենա այն նույն մակարդակը , ինչ որ առաջ ռուսերենի մակարդակն էր Հայկական դպրոցում , սրա վրա է հարկավոր ուշադրություն դարցնել , որպեսզի մի տեղ հասնենք հակառակ դեպքում  « ադնակլասնիկ »-ի մեջ էլ կմնանք :


 Կարծում եմ՝ Հայաստանում երեխաներին շատ ավելին են սովորեցնում, քան նրանց պետք է ու ոչ միայն օտար լեզուների առումով, կոնկրետ անգլերենի առումով, այն մակարդակը, որ կա անգլերենի ուսուցման առումով, լրիվ բավարար է, չեմ կարծում, թե պետք է ավելի խորացնել, այլ բան է, որ դասագրքերը պետք է մշակվեն, ավելի հետաքրքրքող ու գրավիչ դառնան, բայց դա արդեն դասավանդման մեթոդների հետ կապված հարց է, այս թեմայի հետ կապ չունի: Մի տեղ հասնելը, այո, լուրջ պրոբլեմ է այսօր Հայաստանում, բայց համոզվածորեն պնդում եմ, որ այդ պրոբլեմի լուծումը ամենևին կապ չունի դպրոցում անգլերենի դասավանդման խորության հետ:

----------

Hayazn (27.04.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք ՀՀ լեզվի մասին օրենքում կրթության եւ գիտության նախարարի առաջարկած փոփոխության նախագծին, որով նախատեսվում է Հայաստանում հայերի համար օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացում:


Որտե՞ղ է կարելի կարդալ նշված փոփոխության նախագծի տեքստը: Նախապես շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: «Ռուսական-դպրոցների-հայկականացումը» և «Օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացում» թեմաները միացվել են «Օտարալեզու դպրոցներ Հայաստանում» վերնագրի ներքո:*

----------

Ariadna (27.04.2010), Արևածագ (27.04.2010), Շինարար (27.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք ՀՀ լեզվի մասին օրենքում կրթության եւ գիտության նախարարի առաջարկած փոփոխության նախագծին, որով նախատեսվում է Հայաստանում հայերի համար օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացում:
> 
> Ի դեպ, եթե ցանկանում եք դրա դեմ ստորագրահավաքին մասնակցել, սեղմեք այստեղ


Մեր պետության իշխանավորների այսպես ասած պալիծիկան «ձրի» փողեր կպցնելն է։ «Ձրի» փողը, դա այն է որ պետությունն ինքը այդ փողի դիմաց ոչինչ չի տալիս։ Ավելի շուտ թերևս տալիս է կրթություն։ Հետո քաղաքացին դուրս է գալիս երկրից, փող աշխատում ու ուղարկում Հայաստան։ Մնում է էդ փողը տնօրինել, կայֆ չի՞։ Այսինքն պետք չի երկրում ինչ–ինչ ոլորտների մասին մտածել, բարդ հաշվարկներ անել, թվանոց ներդրումներ անել, արդյունաբերություն, գյուղատնտեսություն, գործարաններ, ֆաբրիկաներ, բլա բլա բլա…։ ԽԱՆՈՒ՛Թ։ Միմիա՛յն խանութ։ Դրսից եկած փողերը միայն խանութից միջոցով շատ արագ կարելի է յուրացնել։ Ընդհամենը պիտի խանութների վերահսկելի ցանց լինի, որոնք ապրանքները պիտի գնեն միայն վերահսկելի մեծածախ ներկրողներից, ու վերավաճառեն վերահսկելի գներով։ Հետո մենք կգանձնեք մեր անրերևակայելի հարկերն ու տուրքերը  ::}:  Պարզ է չէ՞ ցիկլը, քաղաքացին, այսինքն այօրվա տերմինաբանությամբ՝ հա՛յը, ամենաիսկակա՛ն, ամենահայրենասեր, (ասենք {Պապենական Ավանդույթներ, Արարատ,  Տիգրան Մեծ, Ցեղասպանություն, Որոգայթ, Արմենչիկ} արժեհամակարգով) դուրս է գալիս երկրից ու վաճառում իր շնորհքը, դե որտեղ ոնց ստացվի։ Ու կամ փողերով ինքն էլ հետը, կամ փողերը առանց իրեն վերադառնում են Հայաստան։ Իսկ այնտեղ իրենց սպասում են մեծն խանութչիներ Սերժ և Տիգրան Սարգսյանները։ Վերջերս հրապարակվել էր Հայաստանի ամենախոշոր հարկատուների ցուցակը, կարող եք կարդալ ու համոզվել։ Ամենախոշորը՝ «Հայռուսգազարդ»՝ գազի վերավաճառող, «Ալեքս Գրիգ» – կարաք ու պեսոկ, «Արմենթել»…  :Think:  Արմենթելը դե մեր ախպերն ա, Բիլանն ա էլի Ռուսաստանից :Tongue: , հետո՝ «Ֆլեշ» – բենզին, սայլարկա, Ղ–տելեկոմ, էլի մեր ախպերը, «Սիթի Պետրոլ Գրուպ»– բենզին սայլարկա, և այլն… Մասիս Տաբակը աչքովս ընկավ, որ մեզ տեղականով ա ծխցնում, չնայած վստահ չեմ, որ թութունը լրիվ տեղական է։ Մեկ էլ Զարգեզուրում պղինձ ունեն*ք*… ունեն մեր ախպերները… «Ավերս», «Վիդիս Դիստրիբյուշն» մեզ ֆիրմա սիգարեթ մատակարարողներն են, պատկերացնու՞մ եք, ինչքան ենք ծխում, որ սիգարեթչիկները առաջին տեղերում են որպես հարկ մուծող։ Ինչու՞ եմ սաղ գրում։ Որովհետև Արմեն Աշոտյան կոչված երևույթի ծրագրի ողջ տրամաբանությունը սա է՝ ժողովդրին մի քիչ նորմալ լեզու սովորացնենք, կարգին գործի ընդունվեն «արտասահմանում» :Jpit:  Հայաստանում մի միլիոն բնակչություն լինի, էնքան որ փողեր ստացողի դերում լինեն, էլի լավ ա... Մի քիչ բիթիոտ հայերը արդեն ջոկել են, ու երկրից դուրս գալուս իրենց ընտանիքներին են ամեն կերպ փորձում տանել։ Որ Հայաստան փող ուղարկելու չլինի։
Սերժը իր նախընտրական կռուգայցով, որ եկել էր Դավթաշեն, հավաքված ժողովդրին ասել է մոտավորապես սենց մի բան՝ «Ես խոստանում եմ ձեզ լավ ներկայացնել Եվրոպայում»… Մայրս է լսել։ Բա՛ հայեր, վիզ դրեք։ 
Մի հատ երգ կա է, անընդհատ միտս է գալիս՝ «ախ իմ հա՜յ–րե՜–նի՜–քի՜ ջու–յո՜ւ–րը՜յը, *օձե՜րն ու գո՜ր–տե՜րն* են խմու՜մ» (կլկլոցով)… Մեղք ենք մենք։ Խղճալի մի ժողովուրդ։ Չնչին հոգու տեր առաջնորդներով։

----------

Ariadna (27.04.2010), Արևածագ (27.04.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Վիշապին վարկանիշ եմ ուղարկել, որովհետև թարգմանեց այն, ինչ սղագրել էի վերևի գրառմանս մեջ: Էլ Սփյուռքի նախարարություն..., էլ օտարալեզու դպրոցներ..., էլ «Արի տուն» ծրագիր...
 Նպատա՞կը  - Փող, փող, փող: :Bad:

----------


## Hayazn

> Մեր պետության իշխանավորների այսպես ասած պալիծիկան «ձրի» փողեր կպցնելն է։ «Ձրի» փողը, դա այն է որ պետությունն ինքը այդ փողի դիմաց ոչինչ չի տալիս։ Ավելի շուտ թերևս տալիս է կրթություն։ Հետո քաղաքացին դուրս է գալիս երկրից, փող աշխատում ու ուղարկում Հայաստան։ Մնում է էդ փողը տնօրինել, կայֆ չի՞։ Այսինքն պետք չի երկրում ինչ–ինչ ոլորտների մասին մտածել, բարդ հաշվարկներ անել, թվանոց ներդրումներ անել, արդյունաբերություն, գյուղատնտեսություն, գործարաններ, ֆաբրիկաներ, բլա բլա բլա…։ ԽԱՆՈՒ՛Թ։ Միմիա՛յն խանութ։ Դրսից եկած փողերը միայն խանութից միջոցով շատ արագ կարելի է յուրացնել։ Ընդհամենը պիտի խանութների վերահսկելի ցանց լինի, որոնք ապրանքները պիտի գնեն միայն վերահսկելի մեծածախ ներկրողներից, ու վերավաճառեն վերահսկելի գներով։ Հետո մենք կգանձնեք մեր անրերևակայելի հարկերն ու տուրքերը  Պարզ է չէ՞ ցիկլը, քաղաքացին, այսինքն այօրվա տերմինաբանությամբ՝ հա՛յը, ամենաիսկակա՛ն, ամենահայրենասեր, (ասենք {Պապենական Ավանդույթներ, Արարատ,  Տիգրան Մեծ, Ցեղասպանություն, Որոգայթ, Արմենչիկ} արժեհամակարգով) դուրս է գալիս երկրից ու վաճառում իր շնորհքը, դե որտեղ ոնց ստացվի։ Ու կամ փողերով ինքն էլ հետը, կամ փողերը առանց իրեն վերադառնում են Հայաստան։ Իսկ այնտեղ իրենց սպասում են մեծն խանութչիներ Սերժ և Տիգրան Սարգսյանները։ Վերջերս հրապարակվել էր Հայաստանի ամենախոշոր հարկատուների ցուցակը, կարող եք կարդալ ու համոզվել։ Ամենախոշորը՝ «Հայռուսգազարդ»՝ գազի վերավաճառող, «Ալեքս Գրիգ» – կարաք ու պեսոկ, «Արմենթել»…  Արմենթելը դե մեր ախպերն ա, Բիլանն ա էլի Ռուսաստանից, հետո՝ «Ֆլեշ» – բենզին, սայլարկա, Ղ–տելեկոմ, էլի մեր ախպերը, «Սիթի Պետրոլ Գրուպ»– բենզին սայլարկա, և այլն… Մասիս Տաբակը աչքովս ընկավ, որ մեզ տեղականով ա ծխցնում, չնայած վստահ չեմ, որ թութունը լրիվ տեղական է։ Մեկ էլ Զարգեզուրում պղինձ ունեն*ք*… ունեն մեր ախպերները… «Ավերս», «Վիդիս Դիստրիբյուշն» մեզ ֆիրմա սիգարեթ մատակարարողներն են, պատկերացնու՞մ եք, ինչքան ենք ծխում, որ սիգարեթչիկները առաջին տեղերում են որպես հարկ մուծող։ Ինչու՞ եմ սաղ գրում։ Որովհետև Արմեն Աշոտյան կոչված երևույթի ծրագրի ողջ տրամաբանությունը սա է՝ ժողովդրին մի քիչ նորմալ լեզու սովորացնենք, կարգին գործի ընդունվեն «արտասահմանում» Հայաստանում մի միլիոն բնակչություն լինի, էնքան որ փողեր ստացողի դերում լինեն, էլի լավ ա... Մի քիչ բիթիոտ հայերը արդեն ջոկել են, ու երկրից դուրս գալուս իրենց ընտանիքներին են ամեն կերպ փորձում տանել։ Որ Հայաստան փող ուղարկելու չլինի։
> Սերժը իր նախընտրական կռուգայցով, որ եկել էր Դավթաշեն, հավաքված ժողովդրին ասել է մոտավորապես սենց մի բան՝ «Ես խոստանում եմ ձեզ լավ ներկայացնել Եվրոպայում»… Մայրս է լսել։ Բա՛ հայեր, վիզ դրեք։ 
> Մի հատ երգ կա է, անընդհատ միտս է գալիս՝ «ախ իմ հա՜յ–րե՜–նի՜–քի՜ ջու–յո՜ւ–րը՜յը, *օձե՜րն ու գո՜ր–տե՜րն* են խմու՜մ» (կլկլոցով)… Մեղք ենք մենք։ Խղճալի մի ժողովուրդ։ Չնչին հոգու տեր առաջնորդներով։


Վիշապ ջան ես ունեմ մի-երկու հարց
1-ին  -« դավթաշեն » -ին արդեն « Ծիր կաթին » են ասում :
2-րդ Ես էտ պահի վատությունը չեմ հասկանում , եթե մարդը կարողանում է գնալ փող աշղատել և այնքան , որ կարողանա Հայաստանում գտնվող անհատներին կամ հիմնադրամներին մի բան ուղարկել , դրա վատը վորն է , եթե տունը սոված նստեր արթյոք ավելի լավ կլիներ :
Իմ կարծիքով  սրա համար մտահոգվել հարկավոր չի ընդհակառակը մի բան էլ օգուտ է , որովհետև փող է մտնում Հայաստան և այդ փողը նպաստում է ընդհանուր կենսամակարդակի բարելավմանը , իսկ ահա այն փաստը ,  որ անշարժ գույքի գործակալները ջանասիրաբար Հայաստանի անշարժ գույքը վաճառում են օտարներին , սա իսկական մտահոգության առիթ է , որովհետև մի օր կարող է Հայերը դառնան փոքրամասնություն Հայաստանի մեջ , Քանի որ այդ ազգերը կատվի պես բազմանում են :

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից մի շեղվեք:*

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման «քաղաքականությունից» տեղափոխվել է «կրթություն»:*

----------

Katka (28.04.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (28.04.2010), Ներսես_AM (28.04.2010), Շինարար (28.04.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Երեկ mail-իս վրա էսպիսի նամակ եմ ստացել։ Պարտքս եմ համարում տեղադրել էստեղ։ Միացե՛ք.

Սիրելի ընկերներ

Նախ, ներողություն ենք հայցում, եթե նույն բովանդակությամբ նամակ դուք  
արդեն ստացել եք․ այս պահին խնդրով մտահոգված մի քանի նախաձեռնողներ  
գործում են, երբեմն, իրարից անտեղյակ։

Ինչպես գիտեք, Լեզվի մասին ՀՀ օրենքում ոչ հայալեզու դասավանդմամբ  
դպրոցների ստեղծումը թույլատրող փոփոխություն կատարելու դրդապատճառներից  
մեկը Տրոյկա Դիալոգ ընկերության Խորհրդի տնօրեն Ռուբեն Վարդանյանի  
նախաձեռնած եւ կառավարության հովանավորությունը վայելող «Դիլիջան»  
միջազգային դպրոցի (dilijanschool.org) ստեղծման ծրագիրն է, ըստ որի  
դասավուդումն այդ դպրոցում պիտի ընթանա անգլերեն:

Մենք պատրաստել ենք նամակ (նամակը գտնվում է այստեղ․  
http://nochangeinlanguagelaw.org/)՝ հասցեագրված դպրոցի հոգաբարձուների  
խորհրդի անդամներին եւ կոչ է անում դասավանդման լեզուն փոխարինել  
հայերենով:
Համաձայնության դեպքում, խնդրում ենք ձեր ստորագրությունները եւ/կամ  
առաջարկությունները նամակի բովանդակության վերաբերյալ զետեղել նույն էջի  
ներքեւում գտնվող «մեկնաբանություններ» հղման տակ: Կողմ արտահայտված  
անձանց անունները կհավելվեն ստորագրությունների ցուցակին:

Խնդրում ենք տեղեկացնել նամակի մասին այս խնդրով հետաքրքրվող ձեր բոլոր  
ծանոթներին:

----------

Ֆրեյա (07.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ նման դպրոց է բացվում։ Վաղուց էր պետք... 

Այդ ռոմանտիկ նացիոնալիստներն էլ թող մտածեն, որ Հայաստանը կղզյակ չի ու ժամանակակից աշխարհում ինտեգրվելու համար անհարժեշտ է օտար լեզուների լավ իմացությունը...


Դպրոցը նախատեսում է նաև այլազգի աշակերտների ներգրավումը, ինչքան հասկացա մոտավորապես Իթոնի կարգի բան են ցանկանում ստեղծել... Բարձր խավի համար նախատեսված հատուկ դպրոց։  Ինչ եք կարծում, այլզագիներին պետք է պարտադրել, որ հայերեն սովորեն՞  :LOL:  

Հայերենը կարող է լինել լրացուցիչ դասաժամ, բայց այսպիսի միջազգային դպրոցի համար նոնսենս ա հայերեն լեզվով ուսուցում իրականացնել, շատ էլ որ Հայաստանի տարածքում է...

Փոխանակ մտածեն էս դպրոցի մասին, ավելի լավ է թող մտածեն այն մասին, որ այդ "հայալեզու" դպրոցներում ավարտողների մեծ մասը անգրագետ են մնում։ Մեր դասարանում մի 5-6 աշակերտ կար, ովքեր 4րդ դասարանից հետո ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չէին սովորել, հայերեն գրել–կարդալ չգիտեին.. ու մեր դպրոցը լավագույն դպրոցների շարքում ա, նենց փախած դպրոց էլ չի, որ ասեմ անբարենպաստ պայմանների պատճառով էր....

Ու թող մտածեն, որ մի ամբողջ սերունդ են մեծացրել բացարձակապես ռուսերենին ու այլ օտար լեզուներին չտիրապետող, էդ մարդիկ հետո լեզվի մասին օրենքով չեն իրանց ընտանիքները պահելու

----------


## Chuk

Ես էլ տեղեկացնեմ ՀԱԿ այս թեմայով հայտարարության մասին:

----------

Ariadna (07.05.2010), Ձայնալար (07.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ես էլ տեղեկացնեմ ՀԱԿ այս թեմայով հայտարարության մասին:


Նախ լինքը չի աշխատում, երկրորդը՝ որպես ինչ՞ Պայքարենք Հայաստանում միջազգային դպրոց ստեղծելու դեմ, որը հետագայում գուցե կդառնա տարածաշրջանում հեղինակություն վեյլող ու առաջադեմ դպրոց...

----------


## Chuk

> Նախ լինքը չի աշխատում, երկրորդը՝ որպես ինչ՞ Պայքարենք Հայաստանում միջազգային դպրոց ստեղծելու դեմ, որը հետագայում գուցե կդառնա տարածաշրջանում հեղինակություն վեյլող ու առաջադեմ դպրոց...


Նախ հղումը աշխատում է, երկրորդ ես հակված եմ համարել, որ դու  խնդիրը համակողմանի չես դիտարկում: Մասնավորապես ՀԱԿ-ն իր հայտարարության մեջ նշել է պատճառը, թե ինչու է այս օրենքի դեմ ընդվզման կոչ անում:

----------

Ariadna (07.05.2010)

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ կան թեքումով դպրոցներ, որտեղ տվյալ առարկան անցնում են ավելի խորացված: Օրինակ 114-ը անգլիական թեքումով դպրոց ա: Ու ինչ պարտադիրա հիմնել անգլիական կամ ռուսական դպրոցներ այդ լեզվին տիրապետելու համար? Ինքս հայկական դպրոց եմ ավարտել ու ռուսերեն/անգլերենին հեչ էլ վատ չեմ տիրապետում: Մարդուցա կախված թե ինչ չափով այս կամ այն լեզվին կտիրապետի: 
Սովետական տարիներին, այսպես կոչված "վերնախավի" երեխաները հաճախում էին ռուսական դպրոց, տանը խոսում էին ռուսերեն (Մեր Բակ 1-ի մեջ սա ձեռ են առնում նույնիսկ): Պատմականորեն եթե հետ ենք գնում, ապա տեսնում ենք որ այն ժամանակ էլ պարսկական կրթություն էին ստանում, որ պարսիկների հետ լավ գյալաջի անեն:

Ասենք նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է ստեղծել  գերմանական, ֆրանսիական, պորտուգալական և վերջապես չինական դպրոցներ: Ինչի միայն ռուսական ու անգլիական որ?
Վերջիվերջո աշխարհում ամենաշատը խոսում են չինարեն... բա էդ կողմերում "վաեվատ" արած մարդ չունենանք?  :Smile: 

Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, ապա թեքումով դպրոցները լրիվ լուծում են այս հարցը: Այլ հարց է, եթե ստեղծվեն այդպիսի դպրոցներ և վերանայվի տվյալ առարկաների ծրագրերը այդ դպրոցներում:

----------

Ariadna (07.05.2010), Chuk (07.05.2010), Rammstein (08.05.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (07.05.2010), Whyspher Whisper (17.05.2010), Լուսաբեր (07.05.2010), Ուլուանա (08.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ նման դպրոց է բացվում։ Վաղուց էր պետք... 
> 
> Այդ ռոմանտիկ նացիոնալիստներն էլ թող մտածեն, որ Հայաստանը կղզյակ չի ու ժամանակակից աշխարհում ինտեգրվելու համար անհարժեշտ է օտար լեզուների լավ իմացությունը...
> 
> 
> Դպրոցը նախատեսում է նաև այլազգի աշակերտների ներգրավումը, ինչքան հասկացա մոտավորապես Իթոնի կարգի բան են ցանկանում ստեղծել... Բարձր խավի համար նախատեսված հատուկ դպրոց։  Ինչ եք կարծում, այլզագիներին պետք է պարտադրել, որ հայերեն սովորեն՞  
> 
> Հայերենը կարող է լինել լրացուցիչ դասաժամ, բայց այսպիսի միջազգային դպրոցի համար նոնսենս ա հայերեն լեզվով ուսուցում իրականացնել, շատ էլ որ Հայաստանի տարածքում է...
> 
> ...


Ֆրեյա, դու տեսե՞լ ես, որ որևէ երկրում երեխան գնա մի դպրոց, որտեղ իր մայրենի լեզվով չի դասավանդվում: Խոսքս ազգային փոքրամասնությունների մասին չէ: Նույնիսկ Հոլանդիայի նման նացիոնալիզմից կիլոմետրերով հեռու երկրում երեխաները հոլանդական դպրոցներ են գնում, որտեղ շատ լավ սովորում են միանգամից 3-4 օտար լեզու: Իսկ մենք հիմա չենք պայքարում օտար լեզու սովորեցնելու դեմ, այլ՝ օտար լեզվով ուսուցման: Հակառակը, միշտ նշում ենք, որ փոխարենը կարելի է դպրոցներում օտար լեզուների ուսուցումը բարելավել: Իսկ արտասահմանցի երեխաների համար նախատեսված օտարալեզու դպրոցները հիմա էլ չեն արգելվում: Բայց արտասահմանցի երեխային պետք է հայերեն սովորել: Չէ՞ որ ապրում է մեր երկրում, գուցե երկար ժամանակ էստեղ էլ մնալու է: Ինքս էլ Չեխիայում նմանատիպ միջազգային դպրոցում եմ սովորել: Բան չունեմ ասելու, հրաշալի դպրոց էր, բայց մի թերություն ուներ. էնտեղ չեխերենի ուսուցումը կամավոր էր, էն էլ դասերից հետո: 

Իսկ մենք դեմ ենք օրենքի փոփոխությանը, որովհետև հայ երեխան պիտի հայկական դպրոց գնա: Չենք ուզում վերադառնալ էն վիճակին, ինչը տիրում էր Սովետի ժամանակ, երբ ռուսախոսությունը ինտելիգենտության նշան էր, երբ հայ ազգն ընդհանրապես կորչում էր: Այն, որ էսօր դպրոցներում խայտառակ վիճակ է, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ միջազգային դպրոցներով պետք է հարցը լուծել: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ որոշ առումներով չափազանցված է: Դու ասում ես՝ ձեր դասարանում մի քանի հոգի 4-րդ դասարանից հետո գրել չգիտեր: Բայց դու գիտես, չէ՞: Հա, իմ հայերենի գիտելիքները դպրոցից չեն, բայց ոչ էլ կրկնուսույցի մոտ պարապելուց. ուղղակի մեր տանը հայերենի արմատները շատ խորն են: Միևնույն ժամանակ, եղբայրս հայերեն հենց դպրոցում է սովորել, որովհետև հրաշալի ուսուցչուհի ուներ: Էստեղ խնդիրն ուրիշ է. բացի նրանից, որ լավ ուսուցիչները քիչ են, դպրոցները խնայում են մտավոր և մոտիվացիոն խնդիրներ ունեցող աշակերտներին՝ դա անելով մյուսների հաշվին: Հենց դրա պատճառով դպրոցում ռուսերեն չեմ սովորել, չնայած երկու ուսուցիչներս էլ հրաշալի մասնագետներ են եղել: Ուրեմն չե՞ս գտնում, որ ավելի ճիշտ է պայքարել, որ եղած դպրոցների որակը բարձրացվի, ոչ թե փոխարենն օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացել, որտեղ հայ երեխան կկորցնի իր հայությունը, կչվի տաք երկրներ ու էլ չի վերադառնա:

----------

Ariadna (07.05.2010), Chuk (07.05.2010), Rammstein (08.05.2010), Whyspher Whisper (17.05.2010), Ուլուանա (08.05.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ նման դպրոց է բացվում։ Վաղուց էր պետք... 
> 
> Այդ ռոմանտիկ նացիոնալիստներն էլ թող մտածեն, որ Հայաստանը կղզյակ չի ու ժամանակակից աշխարհում ինտեգրվելու համար անհարժեշտ է օտար լեզուների լավ իմացությունը...
> 
> 
> Դպրոցը նախատեսում է նաև այլազգի աշակերտների ներգրավումը, ինչքան հասկացա մոտավորապես Իթոնի կարգի բան են ցանկանում ստեղծել... Բարձր խավի համար նախատեսված հատուկ դպրոց։  Ինչ եք կարծում, այլզագիներին պետք է պարտադրել, որ հայերեն սովորեն՞  
> Ինչ վերաբերում է օտարազգի աշակերտների ներգրավմանը. դու քո ասածին հավատում ե՞ս։ Ի՞նչ բազայի վրա են ուսուցում կազմակերպելու, որ էդ մակարդակը ապահովեն։ Էդ ընդամենը ստից պատճառներ են քաղքենի հայերի օտարամոլ կիրքը բավարարելու համար, որ օրենքը ընդունվեն ու հետո սնկի պես ճացնեն ռուսական ու անգլիական դպրոցները։  
> 
> Հայերենը կարող է լինել լրացուցիչ դասաժամ, բայց այսպիսի միջազգային դպրոցի համար նոնսենս ա հայերեն լեզվով ուսուցում իրականացնել, շատ էլ որ Հայաստանի տարածքում է...
> ...


Անի ջան,խոսքն էլ հենց դրա մասին է, որ առաջին հերթին պետք է դպրոցների մակարդակը բարձրացնեն, որ երեխաները անգրագետ չավարտեն դպրոցը, թող օտար լեզվի մակարդակը բարձրացնեն, էդ միջոցները որ պետք է ծախսեն նոր դպրոցներ ստեղծելու համար, թող ուղղեն եղած դպրոցների մակարդակը բարձրացնելուն։ Ոչ թե վերադառնանք խորհրդային տարիների քաղքենիությանը.... Օօօֆ, արդեն նույն բանը գրելուց դեժավյու ա մոտս...

----------

Chuk (07.05.2010), Rammstein (08.05.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (07.05.2010), Ուլուանա (08.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ կան թեքումով դպրոցներ, որտեղ տվյալ առարկան անցնում են ավելի խորացված: Օրինակ 114-ը անգլիական թեքումով դպրոց ա: Ու ինչ պարտադիրա հիմնել անգլիական կամ ռուսական դպրոցներ այդ լեզվին տիրապետելու համար? Ինքս հայկական դպրոց եմ ավարտել ու ռուսերեն/անգլերենին հեչ էլ վատ չեմ տիրապետում: Մարդուցա կախված թե ինչ չափով այս կամ այն լեզվին կտիրապետի: 
> Սովետական տարիներին, այսպես կոչված "վերնախավի" երեխաները հաճախում էին ռուսական դպրոց, տանը խոսում էին ռուսերեն (Մեր Բակ 1-ի մեջ սա ձեռ են առնում նույնիսկ): Պատմականորեն եթե հետ ենք գնում, ապա տեսնում ենք որ այն ժամանակ էլ պարսկական կրթություն էին ստանում, որ պարսիկների հետ լավ գյալաջի անեն:
> 
> Ասենք նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է ստեղծել  գերմանական, ֆրանսիական, պորտուգալական և վերջապես չինական դպրոցներ: Ինչի միայն ռուսական ու անգլիական որ?
> Վերջիվերջո աշխարհում ամենաշատը խոսում են չինարեն... բա էդ կողմերում "վաեվատ" արած մարդ չունենանք? 
> 
> Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, ապա թեքումով դպրոցները լրիվ լուծում են այս հարցը: Այլ հարց է, եթե ստեղծվեն այդպիսի դպրոցներ և վերանայվի տվյալ առարկաների ծրագրերը այդ դպրոցներում:


Շատ ճիշտ եք ասում, բայց ես մի փոքր այլ առաջարկ ունեմ. ոչ թե թեքումով դպրոցներ ստեղծել, այլ բոլոր դպրոցներում օտար լեզուների ուսուցումը դարձնել այնքան որակյալ, որքան թեքումով դպրոցներում է:

----------

Ariadna (07.05.2010), Chuk (07.05.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Շատ ճիշտ եք ասում, բայց ես մի փոքր այլ առաջարկ ունեմ. ոչ թե թեքումով դպրոցներ ստեղծել, այլ բոլոր դպրոցներում օտար լեզուների ուսուցումը դարձնել այնքան որակյալ, որքան թեքումով դպրոցներում է:


Ճիշտ է, բոլոր դպրոցներում պետք է հավասարապես անցնեն գոնե երկու օտար լեզու, եթե թեքումով դպրոցում դա հնարավոր է, ուրեմն կարող են, չէ՞։

----------

Chuk (07.05.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (07.05.2010), Ֆրեյա (07.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Նախ հղումը աշխատում է, երկրորդ ես հակված եմ համարել, որ դու  խնդիրը համակողմանի չես դիտարկում: Մասնավորապես ՀԱԿ-ն իր հայտարարության մեջ նշել է պատճառը, թե ինչու է այս օրենքի դեմ ընդվզման կոչ անում:


Չէ, ուղղակի ես չեմ փորձում ամեն ինչ ծայրահեղացնել... Իսկ ՀԱԿի հայտարարությունը կարդալուց հետո տպավորություն էր ստեղծվում, որ հայ ազգը ու հայոց լեզուն վերանալու ա...
Ու մարդամեկին խորհուրդ կտայի հիշել, որ իր տաղանդավոր նացիոնալիստական ռոֆորմներից հետո ոմն Բլեյանի համար կանաչ լույս էր վառվել ու այդ թվերին ինչքան անգրագետ կար դասագիրք էր գրում ու դա դառնում էր դպրոցի ծրագիր։ Այ հենց դրանց նմանների պատճառով էր, որ կրթական համակարգը Հայաստանում վարի գնաց... որովհետև սովետական ամեն ինչը համարեցին զիբիլ, ու տաղանդաշատ սովետական դասագրքերը, օրինակ, քիմիայից, ֆիզիկայից, մաթեմատիկայից, փոխարինեցին իրանց բութ գրքերով... 

Հայականացնել, նաև, չէր նշանակում թշնամանք սերմանել ռուսաց լեզվի նկատմամբ... իսկ հիմա... սաղս ռուսատյաց ենք, բայց չգիտես ինչի տոննաներով լցվում ենք ռուսաստան փող աշխատելու... ու երբ որ մի հատ անգրագետ Վալոդ գնում ա խանութից հաց չի կարողանում առնի, դա չի նպատսում հայոց լեզվի տարածմանը...   Հայերեն սովորացնել չի նշանակում մյուս լեզուների վրա խաչ քաշել...




> Ֆրեյա, դու տեսե՞լ ես, որ որևէ երկրում երեխան գնա մի դպրոց, որտեղ իր մայրենի լեզվով չի դասավանդվում: ...........
> Իսկ մենք դեմ ենք օրենքի փոփոխությանը, որովհետև հայ երեխան պիտի հայկական դպրոց գնա:


Իսկ դու տեղյակ ես, որ Հայաստանում հենց էս պահին գործում ա դպրոց, որտեղ բոլոր առարկաները անցնում են անգլերեն, ուսուցումն էլ արժի մոտ 10 000 դոլար... Ու այնտեղ սովորում են միայն հատուկ ընտանիքների երեխաները...

Իսկ այս դպրոցի բացումը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ հայ երեխան հայկական դպրոց չի գնա։ Նախ՝ դպրոցը ընդունում է 13 տարեկանից սկսած, երկրոդ՝ դպրոցի հիմնական ուղղվածությունը լինելու են օտարազգի աշակերտները։ Եթե դու որևէ ռուսի ասես՝ թող երեխադ իմ դպրոցում սովորի ու պարտադիր բոլոր առարկաները պետք ա հայերեն սովորի, ինչ ես կարծում, օտարերկրացիները այդ դպրոց կգան սովորելու, թե ոչ՞   Ու չեմ կարծում, թե մի քանի օլիգարխի երեխա եթե էդ դպրոցում սովորի, դրանից ողջ հայ ազգը կվերանա....   




> Անի ջան,խոսքն էլ հենց դրա մասին է, որ առաջին հերթին պետք է դպրոցների մակարդակը բարձրացնեն, որ երեխաները անգրագետ չավարտեն դպրոցը, թող օտար լեզվի մակարդակը բարձրացնեն, էդ միջոցները որ պետք է ծախսեն նոր դպրոցներ ստեղծելու համար, թող ուղղեն եղած դպրոցների մակարդակը բարձրացնելուն։ Ոչ թե վերադառնանք խորհրդային տարիների քաղքենիությանը.... Օօօֆ, արդեն նույն բանը գրելուց դեժավյու ա մոտս...


Հա, Ան ջան, ես քո հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց կոնկրետ էս դպրոցը ազգային ծրագիր չի, բիզնես ա, որի նպատակը օտաերկրացի աշակերտ ներգրավելն ա։ Էդ մարդու փողն ա, պետական չի, որ այլընտրանք լինի՝ հայկական դպրոց բացել, թե օտարերկրյա...


Ուղղակի եկեք չչափազանցնենք, էլի... էս օրենքը հայկական հանրակրթական դպրոցներին ոչ մի ձևով չի խանգարի։ Իսկ ոչ հայկական դպրոցներ ունենալու օրենքի արգելքը ընդհանրապես սահմանափակում է կրթական բիզնեսը միջազգային մակարդակ տեղափոխելու հնարավորությունը։ 

Սենց մի բան ասեմ, էլի... պատկերացրեք հայ մարդը ապրում է Հայաստանում, ու իր երեխային ուղարկում է Անգլիա սովորելու։ Ձեր ասելով Հայաստանի կառավարությունը պետք է նաև օրենք հանի, որ Հայաստանի քաղաքացիները իրավունք չունենան այլ երկրներում սովորել ուրիշ լեզվով...
Հիմա ինչ տարբերություն, երեխան ա գնում Անգլիա, թե անգլիական դպրոցն ա գալիս Հայաստան....  Մեկ ա.. էդ ռեֆորմը հանրակրթական դպրոցներին չի վերբերելու։ 99 տոկոսը մեկա  գնալու ա հայկական դպրոց։  

Եւ վերջապես, մեծ հաշվով որ նայենք... գիտեք ինչ կա՞  Թող պետական դպրոցները լինեն հայերեն, բայց չարգելվի նաև մասնավոր օտարալեզու դպրոցները... չես ուզում պետականը, տար երեխուդ ուրիշ դպրոց...  Վերջապես ծնողն էլ իրավունք ունի ընտրելու թե իր երեխան ինչ սովորի... Մարդը մենակ պետական միս չի, նաև մարդ ա ու *իրավունք ունի ընտրելու*։

----------

Jarre (07.05.2010), Լուսաբեր (07.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, ուղղակի ես չեմ փորձում ամեն ինչ ծայրահեղացնել... Իսկ ՀԱԿի հայտարարությունը կարդալուց հետո տպավորություն էր ստեղծվում, որ հայ ազգը ու հայոց լեզուն վերանալու ա...


ՀԱԿ հայտարարության մեջ բնավ չափազանցություն չկար:
Իսկ հարցը համակողմանի դիտարկողները գիտեն, որ նման դպրոցների բացումն ի թիվս այլ  հարցերի բերելու է սոցիալական նոր բաժանումների, ինչպես կար Սովետի ժամանակ, երբ մտավորականներից շատերն իրենց երեխեքին տալիս էին ռուսական դպրոցներ, հետո էլ ռուսերեն խոսելով իրենց իրենց շրջապատից վեր էին դասում, մտածելով, որ եթե իրենք մի քանի բառ յուրացրել են, ուրեմն ավել չգիտեմ ինչ են: Ու ակնհայտ է, որ նման դպրոցների վերաբացման դեպքում էլի գնալու է սոցիալական այդ բաժանումը, միայն մի տարբերությամբ, որ այս անգամ նման դպոցների սովորողների մեծ մասը լինելու են ոչ թե մտավորականների երեխեքը, այլ լրիվ այլ շերտի:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես աննորմալություն է Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում դպրոցում առարկաները այլ լեզվով սովորել: Ջանքեր ներդնել բոլոր դպրոցներում օտար լեզվի ուսուցումը լավացնելու ուղղությամբ շատ ճիշտ կլինի, իսկ նման տապոռային ու հիմար որոշում կայացնելը կատաստրոֆիկ սխալ:

----------

Ariadna (07.05.2010), ars83 (11.05.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Հա, Ան ջան, ես քո հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց կոնկրետ էս դպրոցը ազգային ծրագիր չի, բիզնես ա, որի նպատակը օտաերկրացի աշակերտ ներգրավելն ա։ Էդ մարդու փողն ա, պետական չի, որ այլընտրանք լինի՝ հայկական դպրոց բացել, թե օտարերկրյա...
> 
> 
> Ուղղակի եկեք չչափազանցնենք, էլի... էս օրենքը հայկական հանրակրթական դպրոցներին ոչ մի ձևով չի խանգարի։ Իսկ ոչ հայկական դպրոցներ ունենալու օրենքի արգելքը ընդհանրապես սահմանափակում է կրթական բիզնեսը միջազգային մակարդակ տեղափոխելու հնարավորությունը։ 
> 
> Սենց մի բան ասեմ, էլի... պատկերացրեք հայ մարդը ապրում է Հայաստանում, ու իր երեխային ուղարկում է Անգլիա սովորելու։ Ձեր ասելով Հայաստանի կառավարությունը պետք է նաև օրենք հանի, որ Հայաստանի քաղաքացիները իրավունք չունենան այլ երկրներում սովորել ուրիշ լեզվով...
> Հիմա ինչ տարբերություն, երեխան ա գնում Անգլիա, թե անգլիական դպրոցն ա գալիս Հայաստան....  Մեկ ա.. էդ ռեֆորմը հանրակրթական դպրոցներին չի վերբերելու։ 99 տոկոսը մեկա  գնալու ա հայկական դպրոց։  
> 
> *Եւ վերջապես, մեծ հաշվով որ նայենք... գիտեք ինչ կա՞  Թող պետական դպրոցները լինեն հայերեն, բայց չարգելվի նաև մասնավոր օտարալեզու դպրոցները... չես ուզում պետականը, տար երեխուդ ուրիշ դպրոց...  Վերջապես ծնողն էլ իրավունք ունի ընտրելու թե իր երեխան ինչ սովորի... Մարդը մենակ պետական միս չի, նաև մարդ ա ու իրավունք ունի ընտրելու*։


Անի ջան, սկսեմ վերջից. ես ինքս դեմոկրատիայի կողմնակից եմ, և ցանկացած արգելանք մարդու վրա ինձ համար անընդունելի է, բայց կան դեպքեր, երբ երևույթին պետք է նայել պետության, պետականության շահի տեսանկյունից։ Սա հենց էդ դեպքերից է։ Ես վստահ եմ, որ մեր ժողովրդի 70%-ը չունի էդ ազգային մտածողությունը, շատերի մեջ դեռ նստած է սովետական ժամանակների նկատմամբ նոստալգիան, էդ մարդկանց պետք է օրենքի ուժով մարդ դարձնել ու լեզու սովորեցնել։ Հիշում եմ, մի անգամ երաժշտական դպրոցում, որտեղ, քանի որ մեր դպրոցը բավական հեղինակություն ուներ և ընդունվելը դժվար էր, էլի մեծ մասամբ քաղքենի մասսան էր սովորում, էրեխեքից մեկը ասեց՝ ինչ դպրոց ես գնու՞մ, ասեցի՝ հայկական, շուռ էկավ մորը՝ յաաախկ, մամ, հայկական։ Այ հիմա եթե սրա դեմը չառնենք, վաղը էդ նույն պատկերն ենք ունենալու։ Որ փողոցում հայերեն խոսելը իրար մեջ ամոթ լինի, ոնց որ էն ժամանակ էր։ 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է մասնավոր–պետականին, սա ընդամենը առաջին քայլն է, սա ընդունելուց հետո կամաց–կամաց պետական դպրոցներն էլ կդառնան նաև օտարալեզու, ռուսերենն էլ երկրորդ պետական լեզու, էդ հարցն էլ էր մի պահ քննարկվում, ի միջի այլոց։

----------

Chuk (07.05.2010), Rammstein (08.05.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (07.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ, օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացվելուն կողմ մարդկանց ուղղակի աղաչում եմ, իրենց տեսակետը պաշտպանելու մասին վատ օրինակներ չբերել հիմիկվա դպրոցից, հիմիկվա կրթության մակարդակից, կամ Բլեյանից կամ նման ուրիշ բանից: Մենք խոսում ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների մասին, իսկ այդ օրինակները լրիվ առանձին թեմաներ են, որոնց մասին մեկը ես պատրաստ եմ քննարկումներ անցկացնել համապատասխան թեմաներում: Մասնավորապես եթե այսօր դպրոցների մեծ մասում կրթությունը լավ չի կազմակերպվում (ոչ միայն լեզուների, այլև ֆիզիկայի, մաթեմատիկայի, աշխարհագրության, ինֆորմատիկայի և այլն), դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ կարելի է այդ օրինակ առաջ բերելով ասել. «ուրեմն պետք է օտարալեզու դպրոց բացել»: Ոչ: Ես որքան դեմ եմ օտարալեզու դպրոցին, նույնքան էլ դեմ եմ դպրոցների հիմիկվա մակարդակին, նույնքան էլ ձգտում եմ, որ դպրոցներում կրթության որակը բարձրանա: Իսկ գաղափարն անգամ, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության դպրոցում ասենք պատմությունը կամ աշխարհագրությունը պետք է անցնեն այլ լեզվով, աբսուրդային է: Թող ինձ ներեն քննարկման մասնակիցները, բայց ես դա համարում եմ ստրկական մտածելակերպով երկրին հատուկ ֆենոմեն: Ի դեպ ես բնավ ազգայնական չեմ, իմ համար խորթ են նման գաղափարախոսությունները: Բայց ստեղ, ինչպես նշեց Արիադնան, կա պետության խնդիր, կա պետականության խնդիր: Մեր պետությունում պետական լեզուն հայերենն է, սրանով ամեն ինչ ասված է:

----------

Ariadna (07.05.2010), ars83 (11.05.2010), Rammstein (08.05.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (07.05.2010), Աթեիստ (09.05.2010), Ուլուանա (08.05.2010), Ֆրեյա (07.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Արի առայժմ չքննարկենք, էլի, սովետական դպրոցներում ռուսերենի ուսուցումը ու որոշ մարդկանց խանդը ռուսախոսների նկատմամբ... ես որ կոնկրետ երբեք վատ չեմ զգացել ոչ ձևական ռուսախոսներից, ոչ էլ ինծիլիգենտներից... ուղղակի երբեք չեմ համարել, որ ռուսախոսները առավել են.... ինչևէ...


Այդ ռոմանտիկ մղումները իհարկե շատ լավ են, բայց պետք է նաև որոշ չափով հասկանաս, որ ապրում ես ինտեգրված աշխարհում, մրցունակ լինելու համար պետք է ունիվերսալ ծառայություններ ապահովել։ Պետք է բալանս լինի հայոց լեզուն տարածելու եւ մրցունակության միջև։ Կրթական հաստատությունները, որտեղ օտարերկրյա քաղաքացիներն են սովորում մաքուր էքսպորտ է։ Այդ օրենքի պատճառով չենք թողնում, որ մեր երկրում հեղինակավոր դպրոցներ լինեն, որտեղ օտարազգիները սովորեն։ Դրանով կնպաստեն պետական բյուջեի մուտքերի ավելացմանը։

Մյուս կողմից, ով է խանգարում, որ լավացնեն մյուս դպրոցները՞ բնականաբար, եթե մարդիկ իմանան, որ համանման կրթություն կարող են ստանալ հայկական դպրոցում, բնականաբար՝ չեն սովորի օտարալեզու դպրոցում։ Նաև ոչ ոք չի արգելում հայերենը կարևորել եւ հայերեն սովորացնել օտարալեզու դպրոցներում։ Իսկ օտարալեզու լինելուց չի հետևում որակյալ լինելը։ 
Տես, դու միանգամից ենթագիտակցորեն մտածում ես, որ եթե օտար լեզվով ա լինելու, ուրեմն լավն ա լինելու, ուրեմն մարդիկ կնախընտրեն.... Բայց ով ասաց, որ հայկական դպրոցը չի կարող որակյալ լինել։ Վառ օրինակ՝ Քվանտը։

Ուզում եմ ասել, որ ուսուցման լեզուն եւ դպրոցի մակարդակը իրար հետ կապ չունեն։ Մարդիկ կձգտեն գիտելիքի, ոչ թե լեզվի...

Մյուս կողմից, այսօր էլ կան դպրոցներ, որոնք համարվում են էլիտար, որտեղ ուսուման որակը անհամեմատ բարձր է ու ոչ բոլորը հնարավորություն ունեն այդտեղ սովորելու։ 

Եթե ունենանք հայկական մակարդակով դպրոց, թեկուզ հայերենը լինի ոչ հիմնական ուսուցման լեզուն, այդ դեպքում շանս ունենք, որ ապագա էլիտան կիմանա հայերեն... իսկ ներկա տենդենցի համաձայն հարուստների երեխաները սովորում են Եւրոպայում։ հիմա որտեղ ա շանսերը ավելի, որ հայերեն կսովորեն՞ Տեղի օտարալեզու դպրոցում, թե մի տեղ Շվեցարիայում՞

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Իսկ գաղափարն անգամ, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության դպրոցում ասենք պատմությունը կամ աշխարհագրությունը պետք է անցնեն այլ լեզվով, աբսուրդային է: Թող ինձ ներեն քննարկման մասնակիցները, բայց ես դա համարում եմ ստրկական մտածելակերպով երկրին հատուկ ֆենոմեն: Ի դեպ ես բնավ ազգայնական չեմ, իմ համար խորթ են նման գաղափարախոսությունները:


Իսկ ավելի աբսուրդ չի, որ ռուսը, կամ չեխը, կամ ղազախը գա Հայաստան ու աշխարհագրությունը սովորի հայերեն  :Shok:   Էդ մարդկանց պետք է անգլերեն սովորել, որ ապագայում կարողանան գործ գտնել միջազգային կազմակերպությունում, ոչ թե ՀՀ–ում։ 
Ասում եմ՝ Դիլիջանի դպրոցը կոնկրետ կոմերցիոն պրոյեկտ է, պետք է դա էլ հաշվի առնես, չէ՞

----------


## Lion

> Ինձ համար սա միանշանակ ճիշտ, ես կասեյի նույնիսկ, անհրաժեշտ քայլ էր


+1. Կարծում եմ, որ ՀՀ-ում կրթությունը պետք է լինի միայն ու միայն հայերեն լեզվով...

----------

Ariadna (07.05.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (07.05.2010), Աթեիստ (09.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Տես, դու միանգամից ենթագիտակցորեն մտածում ես, որ եթե օտար լեզվով ա լինելու, ուրեմն լավն ա լինելու, ուրեմն մարդիկ կնախընտրեն.... Բայց ով ասաց, որ հայկական դպրոցը չի կարող որակյալ լինել։ Վառ օրինակ՝ Քվանտը։


Ոչ, ես ոչ գիտակցորեն, ոչ ենթագիտակցորեն նման բան չեմ մտածում:
Նորից հետ գնանք Սովետ:
Ասում էին, որ ռուսական դպրոցներում սովորածներն ավելի գրագետ էին: Հիմնականում դա ճիշտ պնդում էր:
Ինչի՞:
Կարծու՞մ ես, որ ուսումն էր ավելի լավ, ուսուցիչներն էին ավելի լա՞վ:
Բնավ: Դա ուղղակի մոդայիկ ու պրեստիժնի էր, ինչը նշանակում էր, որ մի ինտիլիգենտ խավ կար, որ իրենց երեխեքին տանում էր ռուսական դպրոց: Էդ երեխեքը իրենց ընտանիքի հաշվին արդեն իսկ գրագետ էին, չէին կարող գրագետ չլիներ ու այդ համախմբումը տպավորություն էր ստեղծում, որ էնտեղ կրթությունն ավելի լավ է: 
Նույն ձևի հիմա է մոդայիկ լինելու, պրեստիժնի լինելու: 
Ցուցամոլություն կլինի:
Ու արդյունքում կսկսվի ասածս ջրբաժանը:

Ես չգիտեմ, թե դու ինչու չես զգացել տարբերություն, բայց էն ժամանակ որոշակի ջրբաժան կար: Կար մեծամտություն, կար ցուցամոլություն, կար ջրբաժան: Ու նույնը հիմա ա ակնկալվում:
Ստեղ խնդիրը չի գնում քո ասած մրցունակ երկիրը ստեղծելու համար: 
Մենք այսօր ի զորու չենք այնպիսի դպրոցներ ստեղծենք, որ դրսից մարդիկ գան սովորելու:
Մենք պարզ ու հստակ գնում ենք ստրկացման ճանապարհով:
Ավելին, սա հաստատ ԿԳ-ում որոշված կամ առաջարկված բան չի: Սա շատ ավելի լուրջ ու վտանգավոր քաղաքականություն է:
Նորից կոչ եմ անում խնդիրը համակողմանի դիտարկել:

----------

Ariadna (07.05.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (07.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ավելի աբսուրդ չի, որ ռուսը, կամ չեխը, կամ ղազախը գա Հայաստան ու աշխարհագրությունը սովորի հայերեն   Էդ մարդկանց պետք է անգլերեն սովորել, որ ապագայում կարողանան գործ գտնել միջազգային կազմակերպությունում, ոչ թե ՀՀ–ում։ 
> Ասում եմ՝ Դիլիջանի դպրոցը կոնկրետ կոմերցիոն պրոյեկտ է, պետք է դա էլ հաշվի առնես, չէ՞


Երբ հայը գնում է ուրիշ երկիր, որ լեզվո՞վ է սովորում:
Իհարկե աբսուրդ չի: Բա ինքը Հայաստան է եկել:

----------

Ariadna (07.05.2010), Lion (07.05.2010), Rammstein (08.05.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (07.05.2010), Աթեիստ (09.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Երբ հայը գնում է ուրիշ երկիր, որ լեզվո՞վ է սովորում:
> Իհարկե աբսուրդ չի: Բա ինքը Հայաստան է եկել:


Նայած ուր է գնում սովորելու։ Բնականաբար Ամերիկայում խնդիր չի առաջանում Անգլերեն սովորել, թե Անգլերեն... իրենց լեզուն միջազգային է։ Իսկ մեր լեզուն մենակ մեր երկրի տարածքում է, ոնց կարող ես ստիպել մարդիկ լեզու սովորեն, որը իրանց պետք չի ու պետք չի լինի երբևէ, որովհետև գնալու ա իրա երկիր, հետ...

Եթե պետական դպրոցում ես գնում սովորելու, ապա պարտադիր պետք է սովորես իրենց լեզվով: Բյուրի նշած դպրոցները հավանաբար սրանցից են եղել։
Բայց բացի դրանից գոյություն ունեն այսպես կոչված միջազգային մասնավոր դպրոցներ, որտեղ ուսուցումը անգլերենով է։ 
Ոչ մի ազգ, ինչպես չի ուզենա սովորել հայերենով, այնպես էլ չի սովորի չեխերենով, կամ ֆիններենով, կամ էլ մի ուրիշ տեղական լեզվով։ Դրա համար էլ կոչվում են՝ միջազգային դպրոցները։

պարզ օրինակ

----------


## Chuk

> ՌՈՒՍԱԿԱՆ ԼԻՑԵ՞Յ
> 
> Հայաստանի Կրթության նախարարության օրենսդրական նախաձեռնությունը` երկրում վերաբացել ռուսական դպրոցները, արդեն մեծ արձագանք է ստացել: Մայիսի 5-ին հրավիրած ժողովում Պուշկինի անվան դպրոցի տնօրեն Մարիետա Վազգենովնան /Մատղաշյան/ աչքալուսանք է տվել, որ ընթացիկ տարվա սեպտեմբերի 1-ից իր ղեկավարած կրթօջախն աշակերտության առջև դռները բացելու է որպես ռուսական լիցեյ: Հիշեցնենք, որ պուշկինի դպրոցը նախկինում եղել է ռուսական դպրոց:


աղբյուր՝ Լրագիր

կարդա, Ֆրեյա ջան  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Նայած ուր է գնում սովորելու։ Բնականաբար Ամերիկայում խնդիր չի առաջանում Անգլերեն սովորել, թե Անգլերեն... իրենց լեզուն միջազգային է։ Իսկ մեր լեզուն մենակ մեր երկրի տարածքում է, ոնց կարող ես ստիպել մարդիկ լեզու սովորեն, որը իրանց պետք չի ու պետք չի լինի երբևէ, որովհետև գնալու ա իրա երկիր, հետ...
> 
> Եթե պետական դպրոցում ես գնում սովորելու, ապա պարտադիր պետք է սովորես իրենց լեզվով: Բյուրի նշած դպրոցները հավանաբար սրանցից են եղել։
> Բայց բացի դրանից գոյություն ունեն այսպես կոչված միջազգային մասնավոր դպրոցներ, որտեղ ուսուցումը անգլերենով է։ 
> Ոչ մի ազգ, ինչպես չի ուզենա սովորել հայերենով, այնպես էլ չի սովորի չեխերենով, կամ ֆիններենով, կամ էլ մի ուրիշ տեղական լեզվով։ Դրա համար էլ կոչվում են՝ միջազգային դպրոցները։
> 
> պարզ օրինակ




Հայը Չեխիա գնալուց ինչերե՞ն է սովորում:
Կամ ասենք չեխը Իտալիայում ինչերե՞ն է սովորում:

Ու խնդրում եմ ենթադրական չասել:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

70 տարի սովետի ժամանակ հայերի մի մասը գնում էր ռուսական դպրոց, բայց դրանից հայերեն չվերացավ։ Որովհետև դպրոցը միակ ու անկրկնելի եղանակը չի հայող լեզուն պահպանելու։

Ավելի լավ է մտածեք, որ ԳԻՐՔ ՉԿԱ կարդալու հայերենով։ Եթե չկա գիրք, հետաքրքիր է, ինչը պետք է այդ հայերենով կարդանք՞


հ.գ. համ էլ, ռուսական դպրոցները ավելի լավն էին, միանշանակ... Համ ուսուցիչների մակարդակն էր բարձր, համ էլ ընդհանուր զարգացության ու աշխարհայացքը...  այդ պատճառով էլ հենց ցածր խավի մի մասը գնաց ռուսական դպրոցներ ու մի քիչ բազմակողմանի զարգացավ։   

Մի մոռացեք, որ այդ "տականք" սովետի թվերով էր, որ գրաճանաչությունը 99 տոկոսի հասցվեց, մտավորականների ու գիտնականների սերունդ մեծացավ։  Ու բոլոր մարդիկ էլ տիրապետում էին հայերենին, այնպես չէր, որ մարդկանց հնարավորություն չէր տրվում սովորել...

----------


## Ariadna

> Արի առայժմ չքննարկենք, էլի, սովետական դպրոցներում ռուսերենի ուսուցումը ու որոշ մարդկանց խանդը ռուսախոսների նկատմամբ... ես որ կոնկրետ երբեք վատ չեմ զգացել ոչ ձևական ռուսախոսներից, ոչ էլ ինծիլիգենտներից... ուղղակի երբեք չեմ համարել, որ ռուսախոսները առավել են.... ինչևէ...


Անի ջան, խանդելու բան չկա, խանդողները հենց էն նույն մարդիկ են, որոնք երազում են, տենց մի բան լինի, իրենք չեն կարողացել, գոնե իրենց երեխեքը «չխեղճանան», ռուսական դպրոց գնան, կամ էլ անգլիական։ Բայց վատ զգալ պետք է, որովհետև դա քո պատիվն է, քո ազգի պատիվն է։ Ամռանը որ Վաշինգտոնում էի, դե միշտ մեզ հետ նաև ադրբեջանցիներ են լինում, չես պատկերացնի ինչ մեծագույն հաճույք էի ստանում, որ էդ երկու աղջիկը իրար մեջ ռուսերեն էին խոսում, ոնց էի չարախնդում  :Smile: 





> Այդ ռոմանտիկ մղումները իհարկե շատ լավ են, բայց պետք է նաև որոշ չափով հասկանաս, որ ապրում ես ինտեգրված աշխարհում, մրցունակ լինելու համար պետք է ունիվերսալ ծառայություններ ապահովել։ Պետք է բալանս լինի հայոց լեզուն տարածելու եւ մրցունակության միջև։ Կրթական հաստատությունները, որտեղ օտարերկրյա քաղաքացիներն են սովորում մաքուր էքսպորտ է։ Այդ օրենքի պատճառով չենք թողնում, որ մեր երկրում հեղինակավոր դպրոցներ լինեն, որտեղ օտարազգիները սովորեն։ Դրանով կնպաստեն պետական բյուջեի մուտքերի ավելացմանը։


Անի ջան, տվյալ դեպքում ռոմանտիկ մղումները քո մոտ են. ոչ մի օտարերկրացի չի գա էստեղ սովորելու, դա արվում է էստեղի վերնախավի համար։ Իսկ էդ փողերը, որ պետք ա ծախսվեն էդ դպրոցների ստեղծման համար, եթե ծախսեն մեր հանրակրթական դպրոցի որակը բարձրացնելու վրա, հաստատ շատ ավելի կշահեն բոլորը։ Բայց դե իրենց չի հետաքրքրում պետության ու ժողովրդի շահը։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ինտեգրվելուն. նորից եմ կրկնում, գնա քո ազգային, պետական դպրոցը, սովորի նաև նորմալ օտար լեզու, վաղն էլ կկարողանաս արտասահմանում շարունակել կրթությունդ։ Ոչ մի գերմանացի չի գնում անգլիական դպրոց, բայց արդյունքում, դպրոցը ավարտելուց հետո իմանում է նորմալ անգլերեն։ Աչքիս առաջ ունեմ նաև լեհերի օրինակը. եղբորս կինը լեհ է, գնացել է սովորական լեհական դպրոց (բնականաբար), ազատ տիրապետում է անգլերենին, խոսում է նաև գերմաներեն, ինստիտուտի վերապատրաստման արդյունքում էլ մի տարի սովորել է իտալիայում, հիմա խոսում է նաև իտալերեն։ Բայց դե շատ հեռու գնալ պետք չի, վերցնենք հենց մեր ֆորումը, կարելի է ասել 80%-ը անգլերեն գիտի, բա էդ ոնց է եղել, բոլորս էլ սովորական դպրոց ենք գնացել, չէ՞։



> Մյուս կողմից, ով է խանգարում, որ լավացնեն մյուս դպրոցները՞ բնականաբար, եթե մարդիկ իմանան, որ համանման կրթություն կարող են ստանալ հայկական դպրոցում, բնականաբար՝ չեն սովորի օտարալեզու դպրոցում։ Նաև ոչ ոք չի արգելում հայերենը կարևորել եւ հայերեն սովորացնել օտարալեզու դպրոցներում։ Իսկ օտարալեզու լինելուց չի հետևում որակյալ լինելը։ 
> Տես, դու միանգամից ենթագիտակցորեն մտածում ես, որ եթե օտար լեզվով ա լինելու, ուրեմն լավն ա լինելու, ուրեմն մարդիկ կնախընտրեն.... Բայց ով ասաց, որ հայկական դպրոցը չի կարող որակյալ լինել։ Վառ օրինակ՝ Քվանտը։


Դե մենք էլ էդ ենք ասում, որ պետք է բարձրացնել դպրոցի մակարդակը, ոչ թե հնարավոր միջոցները, որ կարելի էր օգտագործել դպրոցը զարգացնելու համար, օգտագործեն նոր, ապազգային դպրոց ստեղծելուն։  




> Ուզում եմ ասել, որ ուսուցման լեզուն եւ դպրոցի մակարդակը իրար հետ կապ չունեն։ Մարդիկ կձգտեն գիտելիքի, ոչ թե լեզվի...
> 
> Մյուս կողմից, այսօր էլ կան դպրոցներ, որոնք համարվում են էլիտար, որտեղ ուսուման որակը անհամեմատ բարձր է ու ոչ բոլորը հնարավորություն ունեն այդտեղ սովորելու։ 
> 
> Եթե ունենանք հայկական մակարդակով դպրոց, թեկուզ հայերենը լինի ոչ հիմնական ուսուցման լեզուն, այդ դեպքում շանս ունենք, որ ապագա էլիտան կիմանա հայերեն... իսկ ներկա տենդենցի համաձայն հարուստների երեխաները սովորում են Եւրոպայում։ հիմա որտեղ ա շանսերը ավելի, որ հայերեն կսովորեն՞ Տեղի օտարալեզու դպրոցում, թե մի տեղ Շվեցարիայում՞


Հարուստների երեխաները սովորում են էստեղ, բարձրագույն կրթությունն են ստանում Եվրոպայում։ Ծառուկյանի երեխաները, օրինակ, սովորում էին Շիրակացիում։ Էստեղ խոսում ենք հիմնական դպրոցի մասին, որը ձևավորում է մարդու մտածողությունը, աշխարհընկալումը, իսկ բարձրագույնը լրիվ ուրիշ խնդիր է, ինքս էլ շատ կուզեմ, որ իմ երեխան վաղը սովորի Եվրոպական կամ ամերիկյան ԲՈՒՀ–ում։ Ու դա ամբողջ աշխարհում է ընդունված, Ֆրանսիացի երեխան չի գնում անգլիական դպրոց, բայց դպրոցն ավարտելուց հետո կարող է գնալ սովորել Ստենֆորդում, ասենք թե, դա լրիվ նորմալ է։

----------

Chuk (07.05.2010), ministr (07.05.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (07.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հայը Չեխիա գնալուց ինչերե՞ն է սովորում:
> Կամ ասենք չեխը Իտալիայում ինչերե՞ն է սովորում:
> 
> Ու խնդրում եմ ենթադրական չասել:


Չուկ, վերջին հղման մեջ գերմանական միջազգային դպրոցի կայք էր։

Ասեցի արդեն՝ կարող է ընտրել, թե ինչ դպրոցում սովորել։ Պետական եւ դպրոցների մեծ մասում ազգային լեզվով է, իսկ հատուկ դպրոցներում՝ միջազգային լեզուներով է։

----------


## Ձայնալար

Խեղճ Մարիետա Վազգենովնան, չէր հասցրել դառնալ տիկին Մատղաշյան… Բարի գալուստ ԽՍՀՄ, շուտով կարող ա նույնիսկ 2 ռուբլիով սիրողական երշիկ ուտենք … Ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում, թե ոնց մարդիկ սրա վտանգը չեն տեսնում:

----------

Ariadna (07.05.2010), Chuk (07.05.2010), Lion (07.05.2010), Rammstein (08.05.2010), Sagittarius (07.05.2010), Աթեիստ (09.05.2010), Ներսես_AM (07.05.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Իսկ ավելի աբսուրդ չի, որ ռուսը, կամ չեխը, կամ ղազախը գա Հայաստան ու աշխարհագրությունը սովորի հայերեն   Էդ մարդկանց պետք է անգլերեն սովորել, որ ապագայում կարողանան գործ գտնել միջազգային կազմակերպությունում, ոչ թե ՀՀ–ում։ 
> Ասում եմ՝ Դիլիջանի դպրոցը կոնկրետ կոմերցիոն պրոյեկտ է, պետք է դա էլ հաշվի առնես, չէ՞


Ֆրեյա ջան,

Եթե մենք գնում ենք այլ երկիր սովորելու, ապա չենք պահանջում, որ հայերեն դասավանդեն մեզ չէ?
Հետո էդ քանի ղազախ պետք ա գա ստեղ դպրոցում սովորելու, որ մի հատ էլ դպրոց բացենք?
Եթե խոսքը գնումա դեսպանատների աշխատակիցների երեխաների մասին, ապա ինչքան գիտեմ դեսպանատները հատուկ դպրոցներ ունեն իրենց երեխաների համար:
Ինչի հիմա կարողա միջազգային կազմակերպություններում գործ չենք գտնում? Գործ ունենալու համար պետք է սովորել համապատասխան համալսարանում, որտեղ էլ պետք է մարդ սովորի բոլոր անհրաժեշտ հմտությունները հետագա աշխատանք ձեռք բերելու համար:
Իսկ դպրոցում սովորած ռուսերենը պետք կգա մեր ուսանողներին КВН խաղալու համար:

Հենա Ռուբեն Ջաղինյանը տիպիկ ռուսախոս, ռուսական դպրոց ավարտած մարդա.. ու ինչ? Հայոց լեզուն բռնաբարում թողնումա բոլոր հնարավոր ձևերով: Փոխարենը ОРТ-ով Рубик Всемогущий էր վարում: Սայա մեր ուզածը? Այսինքն մեր չէ, մեր տրակտորիստ վարչապետի ուզածը, որ իրա գործը թողած արդեն 2 տարիա կողմնակի, երրորդական բաներովա զբաղված:

----------

Ariadna (07.05.2010), Chuk (07.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ավելի լավ է մտածեք, որ ԳԻՐՔ ՉԿԱ կարդալու հայերենով։ Եթե չկա գիրք, հետաքրքիր է, ինչը պետք է այդ հայերենով կարդանք՞


Լոլ  :Smile: 
Ասեմ, Ֆրեյա ջան, էդ ուղղությամբ մտածում ենք: ՀԻմա ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում, էլ չմտածե՞նք, ռուսական դպրոցներ բացենք ու հայերենի հերն էլ անիծա՞ծ: Գիտեմ որ էդ չես ասում, ուղղակի գրածդ տեսակ մը անիմաստ էր  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Ի միջի այլոց ռուսական կրթությամբ մարդիկ հայերեն գիրք հազվադեպ են կարդում, եթե իհարկե կարդում են..
Սա իմ դիտարկումն է:

----------

Chuk (07.05.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (07.05.2010), Լուսաբեր (07.05.2010), Ձայնալար (07.05.2010), Շինարար (08.05.2010), Ուլուանա (08.05.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Օտարացման սահմաներ կա, իմ կարծիքով մեր հասարակությունը չափից արդնե շատ է ռուսաֆիկացված, օտար լեզու *անհրաժեշտ* ա սովորել, բայց չի կարելի թույլ տալ, որ մեկ օտար լեզու սեփական երկրում դառնա դոմինանտ.
իսկ դպրոցների պարագայում վիճակը շատ ավելի բարդ է, քանի որ այնտեղ տեղի է ունենում երեխաների ձևավորման պրոցեսը, և նույնիսկ հատուկ դպրոցների դեպքում կարծում եմ օտար լեզուն հիսուն տոկոսից ավել չպետք է լինի.
իսկ ահա ԲՈՒՀերում նորմալ է ունենալ բաժիներ օտար լեզվով, սակայն դրանք պետք է բացվեն երկրի ներքին տնտեսական շահերից ելնելով, և ոչ թե հիմնվելոլվ միջպտական «եղբայրական» հարաբերությունների վրա,
կա արդյո՞ք մեր երկրում որակյալ ռուսերեն իմացողների պակաս, կարծում եմ՝ ոչ
որակյալ անգլերեն իմացողների պակաս՝ այո

----------


## Ariadna

> Ի միջի այլոց ռուսական կրթությամբ մարդիկ հայերեն գիրք հազվադեպ են կարդում, եթե իհարկե կարդում են..
> Սա իմ դիտարկումն է:


100% չեն կարդում, որ կարդան էլ չեն հասկանա, որ հասկանան էլ չեն զգա։ Ռուսական կրթությամբ մարդուն տուր Համո Սահյան թող կարդա, տես մի բան կզգա՞, կամ էլ Միսաք Մեծարենց։ Իսկ հայկական կրթությամբ մարդը ոնց որ Չարենց ու Թումանյան ա կարդում, նույն հաջողությամբ էլ Չեխով ու Դոստոևսկի ա կարդում ու զգում։

----------

Chuk (07.05.2010), matlev (08.05.2010), Ձայնալար (07.05.2010), Շինարար (07.05.2010), Ուլուանա (08.05.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Միսաք Մեծարենց սկի ես իմ հայկական կրթությամբ չեմ հասկանում, նրանք որտեղից հասկանան  :Jpit:

----------

Հայուհի (08.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 100% չեն կարդում, որ կարդան էլ չեն հասկանա, որ հասկանան էլ չեն զգա։ Ռուսական կրթությամբ մարդուն տուր Համո Սահյան թող կարդա, տես մի բան կզգա՞, կամ էլ Միսաք Մեծարենց։ Իսկ հայկական կրթությամբ մարդը ոնց որ Չարենց ու Թումանյան ա կարդում, նույն հաջողությամբ էլ Չեխով ու Դոստոևսկի ա կարդում ու զգում։


Ես ռուսական կրթություն ունեցող մարդկանց գիտեմ, որոնք հայ մեծերին ռուսերեն են կարդացել: Բա ամո՞թ չի: Իսկ հայկական կրթություն ունեցողները հանգիստ օգտվում են ռուսալեզու գրականությունից:

----------

Շինարար (07.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ դու տեղյակ ես, որ Հայաստանում հենց էս պահին գործում ա դպրոց, որտեղ բոլոր առարկաները անցնում են անգլերեն, ուսուցումն էլ արժի մոտ 10 000 դոլար... Ու այնտեղ սովորում են միայն հատուկ ընտանիքների երեխաները...
> 
> Իսկ այս դպրոցի բացումը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ հայ երեխան հայկական դպրոց չի գնա։ Նախ՝ դպրոցը ընդունում է 13 տարեկանից սկսած, երկրոդ՝ դպրոցի հիմնական ուղղվածությունը լինելու են օտարազգի աշակերտները։ Եթե դու որևէ ռուսի ասես՝ թող երեխադ իմ դպրոցում սովորի ու պարտադիր բոլոր առարկաները պետք ա հայերեն սովորի, ինչ ես կարծում, օտարերկրացիները այդ դպրոց կգան սովորելու, թե ոչ՞ Ու չեմ կարծում, թե մի քանի օլիգարխի երեխա եթե էդ դպրոցում սովորի, դրանից ողջ հայ ազգը կվերանա....


Էստեղ խոսքը ոչ թե կոնկրետ մի դպրոցի մասին է, այլ օրենքի փոփոխության, ինչը բաց դուռ կստեղծի նման բազմաթիվ դպրոցների ստեղծման համար: Ռուսներն արդեն իրենց համար ռուսական դասարաններ ունեն, թող ոչ ոք չբողոքի դրանից: Ու ռուսներին չենք էլ խնդրում, որ գան, մեր դպրոցներում սովորեն: Եվ հետո, եթե նոր դպրոցի ուղղվածությունը օտարազգի աշակերտներն են, ապա թող օրենքում նման աղետալի փոփոխություն չանեն: Դու գոնե կարդացե՞լ ես նախագիծը: Ինչ վերաբերում է քո նշած դպրոցին, ապա առանց վախենալու ասում եմ, որ օրենքի խախտմամբ է այն գործում:

----------

Ariadna (09.05.2010), Chuk (08.05.2010), Աթեիստ (09.05.2010), Շինարար (07.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ավելի աբսուրդ չի, որ ռուսը, կամ չեխը, կամ ղազախը գա Հայաստան ու աշխարհագրությունը սովորի հայերեն  Էդ մարդկանց պետք է անգլերեն սովորել, որ ապագայում կարողանան գործ գտնել միջազգային կազմակերպությունում, ոչ թե ՀՀ–ում։
> Ասում եմ՝ Դիլիջանի դպրոցը կոնկրետ կոմերցիոն պրոյեկտ է, պետք է դա էլ հաշվի առնես, չէ՞


Ուրեմն դու կարծում ես, որ օտար երկրներից կգան Հայաստանում միջնակարգ կրթություն ստանալու՞: Չարաչար սխալվում ես: Էդ միջազգային դպրոցները բոլորովին այլ նպատակով են ստեղծվում: Այնտեղ սովորում են տվյալ պետությունում աշխատող օտարերկրացիների երեխաները (օրինակ՝ դեսպանների): Ես ինքս սովորել եմ աշխարհի ամենահեղինակավոր միջազգային դպրոցներից մեկում՝ բրիտանական միջազգային դպրոցում, որտեղ մեր դասարանցիներից և ոչ մեկը հատուկ միջնակարգ կրթության համար չէր եկել-հասել Պրահա: Բոլորը Պրահայում բնակվող օտարերկրացիների երեխաներ էին:

----------

Ariadna (08.05.2010), Chuk (08.05.2010), Շինարար (07.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Մի օրինակ բերեմ. Սահակաշվիլի  :Smile: 



Խնդալու դեմք ա, չէ՞ 

Առավել եւս խնդալու էր, երբ Վրաստանում այն թեժ պահերի ժամանակ ինտերվյու էր տալիս անգլերեն  :Bad:  Իբր թե, որ իրեն հասկանան։  Գումարած իր ամերկայահետույքամուտ քաղաքականությանը ավելի նողկալի բան չի կարող լինել երևի...
Ես նման բան չեմ տեսել, որ մի պետության նախագահ, իր լեզվով չխոսա, յանկիներին հաճոյանալու համար նրանց լեզովո խոսա... 
Երբ Մերկելը, կամ Շրյոդերը, կամ Սարկոզին Եւրամիության ասուլիսներին (համոզված եմ, որ նրանք փայլուն անգլերեն գիտեն),  ամեն մեկը խոսում է իր լեզվով։

Մյուս կողմից, եթե որևէ երկրի նախագահ կիսատ–պռատ անգլերենով խոսի, դա էլ հետամնացության նշան կլինի։

Երբ ֆրանսիացին է անգլերեն խոսում կիսատ–պռատ, դա համարվում է պիկանտ։ Բայց չինացու, կամ հնդիկի, կամ թեկուզ հայի ծռմռված անգլերենը արհամարհանքի ա արժանանում։ 
Իսկ եթե ուզում ենք, որ մեզ հարգեն, երկու բան պետք է անենք.
նախ պետք է հարգենք մեր լեզուն ու նման կապիկություններ չանենք, ինչպես Սաակաշվիլին,
իսկ երկրորդը՝ պետք է մյուս լեզուներին լավ տիրապետենք։ Երբ ուրիշ ազգի հետ ես շփվում ու տեսնում է, որ իր լեզուն լավ գիտես, ինքնըստինքյան սկսում է քեզ հարգել։  

Պուշկինի դպրոցի օրինակը իսկապես զզվելի էր... իր տնօրենի հետ մեկտեղ... Ու տիկինը շատ սխա։վում է, եթե կարծում է, որ իր դպրոց պետք է ռուսակարոտ աշակերտների ալիք լցվի.... Այդ դարն անցել է։  Ընդ որում, Պուշկինի դպրոցը ամենալկստված ու "շուռ տված" դպրոցների համբավը ունի... ես որ իմ երեխային երբեք այնտեղ չէի տանի...

Ինչ վերաբերում է ուրիշ դպրոցներին....
Համոզված եմ, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցները, ինչպես կոնկրետ Դիլիջանի դպրոցը, անհրաժեշտ են։ 

Նայեք, հիմա Հայաստանում ոչ սփյուռքից, ոչ ուրիշ երկրներից չեն գալիս սովորելու։
Թեկուզ եթե սփյուռքահայերի երեխաները գան այդ դպրոցում սովորեն, նախ հայրենիք կգան ու շատ հնարավոր է, որ կապվեն երկրին, երկրորդն էլ՝ շատ ավելի հայերեն կսովորեն, քան եթե մնային իրենց երկրում ու էնտեղի դպրոցում սովորեին։

Հիմա որն է լավ, ասել՝ միայն հայերեն պետք է սովորեք, ու ոչ ոք չգա, թե հնարավորություն տալ, որ մարդիկ գան իրենց նախընտրած լեզվով սովորեն ու ինչ–որ չափով էլ հայերեն սովորեն...


Բյուր, սխալվում ես, մենք խնդրում ենք, որ դրսի հայերը գան մեզ մոտ սովորեն։ Իսկ եթե չենք խնդրում, մեզմ ասած գլուխներս պատով ենք տալիս։ Էսօր հայաստանից գնացած ընտանիքների երեխաները ընդհանրապես հայերեն գրել–կարդալ չգիտեն, հաջորդ սերունդը արդեն հայ չի լինի։ Իսկ սենց գոնե շանս կա որ կապը չեն կորցնի։

----------


## Chuk

Ֆրեյա, խնդիրն ընդհանրապես չես պատկերացնում: Սա անշուշտ իմ կարծիքն ա, բայց դրանում վստահ եմ:
Էս օրենքը չի ընդունվում ոչ արտասահմանցիների գրավելու համար, ոչ էլ Սփյուռքի երեխեքին ներգրավելու համար: Էս խնդիրներից ոչ մեկը առանձին դիտարկել նույնիսկ չեմ էլ ուզում, որովհետև, կրկնում եմ, օրենքն էդ  նպատակով չի կառուցվում:

Իսկ Պուշկինի դպրոցը որքան էլ որ նողկալի է, լրիվ հավանական սցենար է, ու բոլորովին զարմանալի չի լինի, եթե սեպտեմբերի 1-ից հենց էդպես էլ լինի: Դրա համար էլ իսկապես ժողովրդական ընդվզում ա պետք:

----------

Ariadna (09.05.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (08.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հիմա՝ ճի՞շտ էր դպրոցները փակելը՝ իմ կարծիքով դա փոքրիկ ազգի խղճուկ հոգեբանություն է՝ վայ, որ բոլորը իմանան հայերեն։ Իմանան հայերեն, որ ի՞նչ անեն։ Մարդուն մարդ է սարքում մտածողությունը, ոչ թե լեզուն։ Իսկ ով ասաց, որ հայերենին վատ տիրապետող վատ հայ է։


Երբեմն պարզապես ապշում եմ հայերի օտարամոլության, օտարապաշտության վրա:
Գարեգին Նժդեհը ասել է. 
Լավ է լինել խուլ և համր, քան լինել օտարախոս հայ:

Ռուսական գրականությունից օգտվել կարողանալու համար,ռուսական դպրոցում 11 տարի իդելական ռուսական կրթություն ստալանը պարտադիր չէ:
Տառաճանաչությունը էլեմենտար գիտելիք է և  մինիմալ անհրաժեշտ պայման է ռուսական գրականությունից օգտվել կարողանալու համար, որը ապահովում է ցանկացած հայկական դպրոց:

----------

Ariadna (09.05.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (08.05.2010), Շինարար (08.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Դեմ եմ օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը: Ավելի լավ է խորացված հայերենի ուսուցման դպրոցներ բացվեն:

Նախկին ռուսական դպրոցներից դուրս եկած քաղաքացիների՝ հայերենի իմացությունից բոբիկությունը մինչ օրս մնացել է: Նրանցից շատերը առօրյայում խոսում են ռուսերեն, կարդում են բացառապես ռուսերեն, ... այսքանը դեռ հե՛չ: *Նրանք դասավանդում են հիմիկվա հայ դպրոցներում էլի՛ ռուսերեն:*  Իմ դաշնամուրի դասատուն ռուսախոս էր, շատ անգամ չէի հասկանում իր ասածները, ամաչելով չէի էլ հարցնում, սխալ էի նվագում, ինքն էլ բարկանում էր, լացում էի... սկզբի երկու տարին էդպես էր: Աշխատակիցներիս մի մասն էլ ռուսախոս են: Գնում ես բժշկի, մեկ ու մեջ ռուսերեն են խոսում, հետո էլ դեղատոմս գրում ռուսերեն, որ էլի անհասկանալի է՝ ինչու՞:
Հետևություն. ռուսական դպրոցներից դուրս են գալիս հայերենի ցածր մակարդակի գիտելիքով քաղաքացիներ: Եվ ու՞մ է պետք իրենց ռուսերենի իմացությունը:  :Dntknw:

----------

Ariadna (09.05.2010), Chuk (08.05.2010), Rammstein (08.05.2010), Կարապետ (25.05.2010), Շինարար (08.05.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Ես մտածում եմ, շտո ռուսսկիե դպռոցы պյետկ ե բացյել: Դուք հասկանո?ւմ եկ, մյենկ, կակ յեվո, դժուռն ենկ քցում տավարիշյ լյենինի քրտինկը…

4 տարի առաջ որ նոր էի ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվել, դասացուցակը կարդում էի ու չգիտեի ղժժայի՞, թե՞ լացեի… Հայոց լեզու, Ռուսաց լեզու, Օտար լեզու (անգլերեն)… Փաստորեն ռուսկի յազիկը մինչեւ հիմա օտար լեզու չի համարվում:  :Cry:

----------

Ariadna (09.05.2010), Chuk (08.05.2010), davidus (26.05.2010), Sagittarius (09.05.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (08.05.2010), Կարապետ (25.05.2010), Շինարար (08.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (08.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (08.05.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ եթե ուզում ենք, որ մեզ հարգեն, երկու բան պետք է անենք.
> նախ պետք է հարգենք մեր լեզուն ու նման կապիկություններ չանենք, ինչպես Սաակաշվիլին,
> իսկ երկրորդը՝ պետք է մյուս լեզուներին լավ տիրապետենք։ Երբ ուրիշ ազգի հետ ես շփվում ու տեսնում է, որ իր լեզուն լավ գիտես, ինքնըստինքյան սկսում է քեզ հարգել։


Սրա դեմ որևէ մեկը որևէ բան չասաց:  




> Ինչ վերաբերում է ուրիշ դպրոցներին....
> Համոզված եմ, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցները, ինչպես կոնկրետ Դիլիջանի դպրոցը, անհրաժեշտ են։ 
> 
> Նայեք, հիմա Հայաստանում ոչ սփյուռքից, ոչ ուրիշ երկրներից չեն գալիս սովորելու։
> Թեկուզ եթե սփյուռքահայերի երեխաները գան այդ դպրոցում սովորեն, նախ հայրենիք կգան ու շատ հնարավոր է, որ կապվեն երկրին, երկրորդն էլ՝ շատ ավելի հայերեն կսովորեն, քան եթե մնային իրենց երկրում ու էնտեղի դպրոցում սովորեին։


Անի ջան, ախր միջնակարգ կրթության համար օտար երկիր մեկնելն աշխարհում ընդունված պրակտիկա չէ: Իսկ եթե դա պետք է անել հանուն հայերեն սովորելու, եկեք ամառային դպրոցներ ստեղծենք. դրանք ավելի արդյունավետ են:





> Բյուր, սխալվում ես, մենք խնդրում ենք, որ դրսի հայերը գան մեզ մոտ սովորեն։ Իսկ եթե չենք խնդրում, մեզմ ասած գլուխներս պատով ենք տալիս։ Էսօր հայաստանից գնացած ընտանիքների երեխաները ընդհանրապես հայերեն գրել–կարդալ չգիտեն, հաջորդ սերունդը արդեն հայ չի լինի։ Իսկ սենց գոնե շանս կա որ կապը չեն կորցնի։


Կներես, բայց Հայաստանից հեռացած ընտանիքների հետ մենք գործ չունենք. մեկ ա իրանք էսպես թե էնպես ձուլվելու վտանգի տակ են, ու եթե իսկապես ուզենան, որ իրենց երեխաները հայերեն սովորեն, առանց էս նոր թիթիզությունների կգան, էստեղ կբնակվեն: Ու եթե իրենց երեխաները հայերեն չգիտեն, իրենց մեղավորությունն ա. ինչու՞ չեն սովորեցնում, ինչու՞ են տանը օտար լեզվով խոսում:

----------

Ariadna (09.05.2010), Chuk (08.05.2010), Rammstein (08.05.2010), Աթեիստ (09.05.2010), Շինարար (08.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (08.05.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Կներես, բայց Հայաստանից հեռացած ընտանիքների հետ մենք գործ չունենք. մեկ ա իրանք էսպես թե էնպես ձուլվելու վտանգի տակ են, ու եթե իսկապես ուզենան, որ իրենց երեխաները հայերեն սովորեն, առանց էս նոր թիթիզությունների կգան, էստեղ կբնակվեն: Ու եթե իրենց երեխաները հայերեն չգիտեն, իրենց մեղավորությունն ա. ինչու՞ չեն սովորեցնում, ինչու՞ են տանը օտար լեզվով խոսում:


 Քեզ հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ, համարյա միշտ, ակումբի համարյա բոլոր թեմաներում, բացի գրականությունում մի քանի թեմա կա դրանցից, բայց չես նեղանա՞, որ մի հավելում անեմ էս գրածիդ. իբր հենց քո գրառման մեջ դու ես ասել :Jpit:  Ի՞նչ է Ռուսաստանի հայերին Հայաստան բերելու համար պետք է Հայաստանը Ռուսաստա՞ն դարձնենք :Xeloq:

----------

Chuk (08.05.2010), Rammstein (08.05.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (08.05.2010), Չամիչ (08.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (08.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Կներես, բայց Հայաստանից հեռացած ընտանիքների հետ մենք գործ չունենք. մեկ ա իրանք էսպես թե էնպես ձուլվելու վտանգի տակ են, ու եթե իսկապես ուզենան, որ իրենց երեխաները հայերեն սովորեն, առանց էս նոր թիթիզությունների կգան, էստեղ կբնակվեն: Ու եթե իրենց երեխաները հայերեն չգիտեն, իրենց մեղավորությունն ա. ինչու՞ չեն սովորեցնում, ինչու՞ են տանը օտար լեզվով խոսում:


Իսկապես, եթե նրանք հոգ չեն տարել, որ գոնե ընտանիքում հայերն հնչի, ապա անգամ ռուսական դպրոցների առկայությունը նրանց չի վերադարձնի հայրենիք:
Մի ռուսալեզու հայկական կայք կա, կայքը ունի նաև ֆորում, սարսափելի սրտնեղում եմ, երբ հայրենակիցներիս հասկանալի լինելու համար ստիպված եմ գրել օտար լեզվով: 90-ականներին Հայաստանից Ռուսաստան գաղթած հայերի  երեխաների 90 տոկոսը հայերեն տառերը չի ճանաչում:
Օտարամոլությունը սարսափելի ախտ է հայերի համար:
Լեզվի պաշտպանությունը ազգային անվտանգության խնդիր է: Ստեղծված իրավիճակում, ստիպված ենք լեզուն պաշտպանել ինքներս մեզնից:
Այն ինչ հանրության գիտակցության մաս չի դառնում, պետք է նորմուծվի օրենքի մահակի ուժով:
Ինչու՞  դպրոցից ստացած հայերենի իմ գիտելիքները այնքան բավարար չեն, որ ես հիմա ստիպված եմ հայեր օգտագործելիս կաղալ: Եվ թող ոչ ոք չասի, թե ամեն ինչ սովորողից է գալիս, այդպես չէ, տեսել ե՞ք էնպիսի երեխա, ով սրտի թրթիռով չի գնում առաջին դասար, տեսել ե՞ք էնպիսի երեխա ով ուսման ծարավ չէ՞: Չգիտես ինչու, արդեն 3-4-րդ դասարանից սկսած ուսման նկատմամբ ունեցած ողջ ծարավը հոդս է ցնդում: Պետք է առաջին հերթին մտահոգվել հայերենի ուսուցման մակարդակը բարձրացնելու մասին: Հայերի 90 տոկոսը կիսագրագետ կամ անգրագետ հայերեն է օգտագործում, նստել մտահոգվում ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցներ ունենալ չունենալու խնդրով:

----------

Chuk (09.05.2010), Լուսաբեր (09.05.2010), Շինարար (09.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (09.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

_Էսպիսի բանի հանդիպեցի._

*Բաց նամակ Հայաստանի կառավարությանն ու ժողովրդին՝ Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու որոշման առթիվ*

Հայրենակիցներ,

Մենք՝ ներքոստորագրյալներս, արտահայում ենք մեր վրդովմունքը՝ Հայաստանի տարածքում օտար լեզուներով դպրոցների բացման մասին Հայաստանի կառավարության որոշման վերաբերյալ։ Կոչ ենք անում ՀՀ կառավարությանը՝ զերծ մնալ նման քայլից։ Միևնույն ժամանակ՝ կոչ ենք անում յուրաքանչյուր հայ մարդու՝ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման դեպքում՝ դրանք բոյկոտի ենթարկել։

Կառավարության փաստարկը, թե նման քայլը կբարելավի մեր կրթության որակը և այն ավելի ճկուն կդարձնի, ոչ միայն անհիմն է, այլև մեզ՝ հայերիս համար խորապես վիրավորական, քանզի այն ենթադրում է, որ Հայաստանում կրթության ցածր որակի մեղավորը ոչ թե համակարգն է, այլ դասավանդման լեզուն՝ հայերենը։

Հայաստանի տարածքում հայերենից բացի այլ լեզուներով դպրոցների բացումը հայ կրթությունը կդարձնի ոչ թե ավելի ճկուն ու մրցունակ, այլ՝ ընդհակառակը, ավելի սահմանափակ ու գավառական։ Այն կվերածնի խորհրդային շրջանում առկա այն գավառական ու հայի համար վիրավորական մտայնությունը, որ հայերենը պակաս հեղինակավոր, պակաս գիտական լեզու է, քան, ասենք՝ ռուսերենը։ Հայերենը դարձյալ կսկսի դիտվել որպես տեղական գաղութային լեզու, ի հակադրություն «քաղաքակիրթ» ռուսերենի կամ որևէ այլ լեզվի։

Այս որոշման ընդունումը հայերենն ինքնաբերաբար կդարձնի երկրորդական լեզու, ենթադրելով, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցներ ավարտած մարդիկ ավելի լավ կրթություն ունեն։ Սա, ի թիվս այլ բացասական երևույթների, իր հետ կբերի այն, որ աշխատանքի շուկայում հայերենով կրթություն ստացած անձինք կլինեն պակաս մրցունակ, քան օտարալեզու դպրոց ավարտածները։

Մենք՝ հայ մտավորականներս, պնդում ենք, որ Հայաստանում ապրող յուրաքանչյուր անձ կարող է ստանալ լավ կրթություն՝ իր մայրենի լեզվով, լինել կիրթ ու լայնախոհ մարդ, ու իր ոլորտում լավ մասնագետ։ Հայոց լեզուն աշխարհի հնագույն ու հարստագույն լեզուներից է և չի զիջում իր արտահայտչամիջոցներով որևէ այլ լեզվի։ Հայ աճող սերնդին ավելի լայնախոհ, կիրթ ու միջազգային ոլորտում մրցունակ դարձնելու համար պետք է խորացնել օտար լեզուների ուսուցումը և առհասարակ, բարձրացնել կրթության որակը, և ոչ թե ուսուցումը դարձնել օտարալեզու։

Հայրենակիցներ,
Թույլ չտանք մեզ նորից դարձնել Ռուսաստանի, կամ որևէ այլ երկրի, մշակութային գաղութը։


Ներքոստորագրյալներ՝
http://hayastanyerkir.blogspot.com/2...blog-post.html

----------

Ariadna (09.05.2010), ministr (09.05.2010), Rammstein (09.05.2010), Արևածագ (10.05.2010), Լուսաբեր (09.05.2010), Շինարար (09.05.2010), Չամիչ (10.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (09.05.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Ու թող մտածեն, որ մի ամբողջ սերունդ են մեծացրել բացարձակապես ռուսերենին ու այլ օտար լեզուներին չտիրապետող, էդ մարդիկ հետո լեզվի մասին օրենքով չեն իրանց ընտանիքները պահելու


Բայց, միգուցե, կառավարությունը հենց այդ ուղղությա՞մբ մտածի, որ հայ մարդն իր երկրում կարողանա իր ընտանիքը պահել, այլ ոչ ուրիշ լեզուների տիրապետի՝ համապատասխան երկրներ մեկնելու նպատակով:
Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչով է ժամանակակից երիտասարդ հայի՝ ռուսերեն կամ անգլերեն *օտար լեզուները* չիմանալու կամ թերի իմանալու փաստը ավելի վատ նրա ծնողի՝ *հարազատ լեզուն* չիմանալու կամ թերի իմանալու փաստից:  :Dntknw: 




> Իսկ հարցը համակողմանի դիտարկողները գիտեն, որ նման դպրոցների բացումն ի թիվս այլ հարցերի բերելու է սոցիալական նոր բաժանումների, ինչպես կար Սովետի ժամանակ, երբ մտավորականներից շատերն իրենց երեխեքին տալիս էին ռուսական դպրոցներ, հետո էլ ռուսերեն խոսելով իրենց իրենց շրջապատից վեր էին դասում, մտածելով, որ եթե իրենք մի քանի բառ յուրացրել են, ուրեմն ավել չգիտեմ ինչ են:


Լրիվ ճիշտ է, ես էլ եմ սա նկատել: Մինչև հիմա էլ, երբ գնում ես տարիքով բժշկի մոտ, օրինակ, սկսում է ռուսերեն խոսել՝ իբր վերին գրագիտության նշան (ի դեպ, մեկ-մեկ սխալներով): Հիմա մի ուրիշ մոդա էլ է մեջ եկել. երիտասարդները այդ «ինտելիգենտ մեծահասակներին» «լռեցնում են» անգլերենով՝ մեկ այլ հիմարություն: Խեղկատակություն է. երկու հայ մարդ կարող են «կռվացնել» իրենց ռուսերենն ու անգլերենը… 
Ես, օրինակ, ամաչում էի և ինձ վատ զգում, երբ ի հայտ էր գալիս, որ մտածում եմ ռուսերեն (օրինակ՝ նախադասությունների շարահյությունից): Մինչև հիմա էլ, երբ «տարվում եմ» և սկսում խոսքս համեմել ռուսական բառերով, հետո ամաչում եմ: Որովհետև, ես այդ լեզվի կրողը չեմ: Այդ պատճառով սկսեցի ավելի շատ հայալեզու գրականություն կարդալ, գրել, շփվել հայերենով: Իսկ եթե ընդհանուր կարծիքն այնպիսինը լիներ, թե «ռուսերեն իմանալը զարգացածության նշան է»  :LOL: , ես էլ տրամաբանելու ունակությունից զուրկ լինեի, հիմա «ռուսյերեն էի գավարիծյ անելու նապռավը ի նալյեվը»:

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2010), Chuk (11.05.2010), One_Way_Ticket (11.05.2010), Rammstein (11.05.2010), Լուսաբեր (11.05.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Ժողովուրդ ջան եկեք այստեղ նաև դիտարկենք ռուսական, անգլիական կամ ֆրանսիական դպրոցների բացումը ընդհանուր հանրակրթական որակի բարձրացման տեսանկյունից: Տեսեք պարզ մի վիճակագրություն անկախացումից հետո, այսիքն թե Լևոնական, թե Սերժանտական ռեժիմների ժամանակահատվածում, երբ փակվեցին մասնավորապես ռուսական դպրոցները և մնացին միայն հայկականները, տեղի է ունենում կրթական մակարդակի, որակի այնպիսի անկում, որը այսպես շարունակվելու դեպքում կարող է բերել աղետի, ինչպես կարող ենք պահպանել ՀՀ անկախությունը անգրագետների միջոցով: Հիմա պարզ մի բան, ըստ երևույթին, այժմյա կառավարությունը որոնում է կրթական մակարդակի բարձրացման այլ ճանապարհներ, մասնավորապես այլազգի դպրոցների բացման ճանապարհը: Թողնենք մի կողմ քաղաքական ուղղվածությունը և նայենք մենք մեր շահերին, եթե հայկական դպրոցը ունենալով փաստացի մենաշնորհ չի կարողանում ապահովել կրթական նույնիսկ բազային մակարդակ, ուրեմն այստեղ պետք է սահմանել թեժ մրցակցություն: Եվ այս մրցակցությունը ըստ երևույթին պետք է, որ բերի որակների տարբերությաան: Իհարկե այստեղ մրցակցությունը պետք է տարվի այսպես ասած շատ պարզ, փողով դպրոցի ռեյտինգ բարձրացնելը պետք է արգելվի, էլ իմաստը որնա եթե փողով սարքեն: Եվ այս տեսանկյունից մի քանի գործ արվում է միանգամից` պաշտպանվում են մարդու ազատ ընտրության իրավունքը(խոսքը գնում է ազատ սովորելու  մասին, մեր երկրում նույնիսկ սեփականության իրավունքը, նախագահ, պառլամենտ ընտրելու իրավունքը հարգված չէ), կրթական համակարգը դուրս է գալիս այս այսպես կոչված դեպրեսիայի փուլից, և մենք սկսում ենք ապրել ավելի իրականությանը մոտ պայմաններում: Ինչ ասել է իրականությանը մոտ, տեսեք հիմա միայն ասում ենք հայերենի պահպանում, վայ երեխեն ռուսերեն չմտածի, սակայն սրանք սաղ հեքիաթներ են, ինչու հեքիաթներ, որովհետև, եթե դիտարկենք այս 20 ամյա նորանկախ պետության վիճկագրությունը ապա կտեսնենք, որ հայերեն ոչ մեկ չի սովորում դպրոցում և ընդհանրապես բոլոր առարկանների մակարդակը ընկած է, և վերջի վերջո ֆիքսված հայաֆիկացումը ցույց տվեց, որ  դպրոցները էլ ավելի մոդիֆիկացվելու էլ ավելի լավ ծրագեր որոնելու խթան չունեն, մեր սկիզբ առած արտագաղթը,օտարամոլությունը չեն պակասել: Դպրոցը դարձել է ժամանցային մի ակումբ, ուր բացի սովորելուց ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է, էլ չասեմ վերջին զանգի ֆարսը, որը զուրկ է որևէ տրամաբանական բացատրությունից: Սա իհարկե միայն բարդել հայերենի վրա չարժե, քանզի այստեղ խաթարվել է դպրոց հասկացության ողջ գաղափարախոսությունը, սակայն այլազգի դպրոցների վերաբացումը կարող է զարկ տալ նաև մտածելակերպի փոփոխությանը, որը էլ ավելի կարևոր է: Մենք ոչ թե ռուս ենք դառնում, ոչ մենք ուղղակի պետք է սկսենք հասկանալ, որ կրթվելը հնարավորությունների լայն շրջանակ է բացում, իհարկե այստեղ ևս կան խնդիրներ`երկրի կոռումպացված վիճակը, որ Սերժից չի սկսվել, ալան թալանը և այլն: Այսիքն գոնե կրթական ոլորտը պետք է ենթարկվի լուրջ համակարգային-մտածելակերպային փոփոխությունների, այդ ճանապարհներից մեկը առողջ մրցակցության խթանումն է, ինչպես նաև այս համակարգում կոռուպցիայի մինիմալ մակարդակ ապահովելը:

----------


## Chuk

Կարծել, որ դպրոցների մակարդակի անկմանը բերել է դպրոցների հայկականացումը նույնքան ճշմարիտ է, որքան ճշմարիտ է այն, որ վերևի գրառում անողը անձամբ Արմեն Աշոտյանն է: 

Այսօր Հայաստանում կան նույն հայերենով մի շարք դպրոցներ, որոնցում ուսումը պարզապես հիանալի է: Հնարավոր չէ խնդիր լուծել, եթե խնդիրը սխալ է ձևակերպվում: Կոնկրետ վերևիս գրառման մեջ հենց սկզբից ունեցանք սխալ ձևակերպված խնդիր, հետևաբար դա լուծել որևէ ճանապարհով հնարավոր չէ:

----------

Katka (11.05.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Կարծել, որ դպրոցների մակարդակի անկմանը բերել է դպրոցների հայկականացումը նույնքան ճշմարիտ է, որքան ճշմարիտ է այն, որ վերևի գրառում անողը անձամբ Արմեն Աշոտյանն է: 
> 
> Այսօր Հայաստանում կան նույն հայերենով մի շարք դպրոցներ, որոնցում ուսումը պարզապես հիանալի է: Հնարավոր չէ խնդիր լուծել, եթե խնդիրը սխալ է ձևակերպվում: Կոնկրետ վերևիս գրառման մեջ հենց սկզբից ունեցանք սխալ ձևակերպված խնդիր, հետևաբար դա լուծել որևէ ճանապարհով հնարավոր չէ:


Չուկ ջան դու ինձ տեսել ես, ես արդյոք Արմեն Աշոտյանի նման հաստավիզ, քաչալ մարդ եմ?: Եվ երկրորդ այստեղ ես փորձել եմ ներկյացնել դպրոցների որակը բարձրացնելու, բազմիցս այստեղ նշած իմ ազատ մրցակցության գաղափարը: Եվ իմ ասածները բարդել ոմն չգիտեմ ինչ Աշոտյանի վրա վիրավորական է, ես թութակությամբ չեմ զբաղվում: Լավ եթե կան ասենք 1000 դպրոցի մեջ 3 հատ լավ կրթություն տվողներ, ինչու է ընկնում կամ ընկած կրթական մակարդակը? Եվ վերջում էդ ինչն եմ սխալ ձևակերպել, թե ես սխալվել եմ և ներկայացրել եմ այն իրականությունը որը եղել է Լևոնից սկսած մինչև հիմա: Ինչ է  սխալ է այն միտքը, որ հայկական դպրոցները ստիմուլ խթան չունեն զարգանալու, ինչ է սխալ է այն միտքը, որ մարդիկ ազատ ուր, որտեղ և երբ սովորելու իրավունք չունեն: Լավ բան չանենք, եկեք թողենք այս համատարած միջակության վիճակը և ապրենք, մենք հայերեն խոսալ գիտենք, բայց կրթական մակարդակ չունենք: Սա գաղափար չէ Չուկ ջան, խնդիրը, կարելի է չէ նաև դիտարկել ավելի լայն մակերեսով, ոչ թե դնել մի ուղղություն, որ մթամ հեղճ երեխեքը վերափոխվում են ու սկսում ռուսերեն մտածել: Եվ հետո ես նշում եմ, որ. 'սա իհարկե միայն բարդել հայերենի վրա չարժե, քանզի այստեղ խաթարվել է դպրոց հասկացության ողջ գաղափարախոսությունը, սակայն այլազգի դպրոցների վերաբացումը կարող է զարկ տալ նաև մտածելակերպի փոփոխությանը, որը էլ ավելի կարևոր է'

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան դու ինձ տեսել ես, ես արդյոք Արմեն Աշոտյանի նման հաստավիզ, քաչալ մարդ եմ?


Ոչ:
Եվ նմանապես սխալ է, որ դպրոցների հայկականացումն է բերել որակի անկմանը: Այ հենց դա էլ սխալ ձևակերպված խնդիրն է:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է մրցակցությանը, ապա դա անհրաժեշտ բան է, բայց ոչ օտարալեզու դպրոցների հաշվին: Ի դեպ մրցակցություն հիմա էլ կա, այսինքն կան որակյալ դպրոցներ («Քվանտ», ֆիզմաթ, Շիրակացի, Մխիթար Սեբաստացի և այլն): Չի կարելի սխալ խնդիր  ձևակերպել (որ իբր դպրոցների հայկականացումն է բերել որակի անկմանը) ու փորձել որակի բերել այդ խնդիրը լուծելով (այսինքն օտարալեզու դպրոց բացելով):

----------


## Adriano

> Ոչ:
> Եվ նմանապես սխալ է, որ դպրոցների հայկականացումն է բերել որակի անկմանը: Այ հենց դա էլ սխալ ձևակերպված խնդիրն է:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է մրցակցությանը, ապա դա անհրաժեշտ բան է, բայց ոչ օտարալեզու դպրոցների հաշվին: Ի դեպ մրցակցություն հիմա էլ կա, այսինքն կան որակյալ դպրոցներ («Քվանտ», ֆիզմաթ, Շիրակացի, Մխիթար Սեբաստացի և այլն): Չի կարելի սխալ խնդիր  ձևակերպել (որ իբր դպրոցների հայկականացումն է բերել որակի անկմանը) ու փորձել որակի բերել այդ խնդիրը լուծելով (այսինքն օտարալեզու դպրոց բացելով):


Այնուամենայնիվ որակը ընկնում է թե ոչ? ինչու է ընկնում, որովհետև նույնիսկ քո նշած Քվանտը, Շիրակացին չեն ապահովում այն մակարդակը միջին որ անհրաժեշտ է: Մի պարզ բան նույն Քվանտի աշակերտ գիտեմ, որ խայտառակ անգրագետ է, խայտառակ և ահա եթե մրցակցություն լինի վատերի ու ավելի վատերի միջև իհարկե կրթական որակը կընկնի: Հիմա կասես է նոր եկածը կարողա ավելի վատը լինի: Է հա կարողա վաղը ձուն գա: Սակայն, եթե արդեն 20 տարվա տվյալ մեր դպրոցները , քո նշած մրցակցության պայմաններում չեն ապահովում կրթական ռեալ մակարդակ, և դա այդպես է, ապա ինչու չփորձենք նաև նոր հոսանք մցնել, նոր էլ ավելի հզոր մրցակցություն սահմանենք: Պարզ մի բան իմ եղբայրը ռուսաստանում է սովորել ու նենց ստացվավ, որ պետք է գար Հայաստան: Սակայն մի պարզ խնդիր առաջացավ, հայ մարդը եկել էր Հայսատն իր երկիր սակայն բավականին դժվարությամբ ծանոթով մանոթվ կարողացանք ռուսակն մի դասարան տեղավորել, սակայն ռուսերենին զուգահեռ նա նաև շատ լավ հայերեն սովորեց: Հիմա ինչ նա այլազգի է, ռուսաֆիկացված է, ոչ նա այժմ լավ էլ ազգայնական հայացքներ ունի: Եվ հետո եթե հայոց պատմությունը ռուսերենով իմանան ինչ կա դրա մեջ, է որ հայերենով բան չգիտեմ ում է պետք, փաստորեն եկանք մի հետաքրքիր եզրահանգման ռուսական կամ անգլիական դպրոցները ոչ մի ծայրաստիճան սրումնեի չեն բերի, եթե չօգնեն հաստատ վնաս չեն տա:

----------


## Chuk

> Այնուամենայնիվ որակը ընկնում է թե ոչ? ինչու է ընկնում, որովհետև նույնիսկ քո նշած Քվանտը, Շիրակացին չեն ապահովում այն մակարդակը միջին որ անհրաժեշտ է: Մի պարզ բան նույն Քվանտի աշակերտ գիտեմ, որ խայտառակ անգրագետ է, խայտառակ և ահա եթե մրցակցություն լինի վատերի ու ավելի վատերի միջև իհարկե կրթական որակը կընկնի: Հիմա կասես է նոր եկածը կարողա ավելի վատը լինի: Է հա կարողա վաղը ձուն գա: Սակայն, եթե արդեն 20 տարվա տվյալ մեր դպրոցները , քո նշած մրցակցության պայմաններում չեն ապահովում կրթական ռեալ մակարդակ, և դա այդպես է, ապա ինչու չփորձենք նաև նոր հոսանք մցնել, նոր էլ ավելի հզոր մրցակցություն սահմանենք: Պարզ մի բան իմ եղբայրը ռուսաստանում է սովորել ու նենց ստացվավ, որ պետք է գար Հայաստան: Սակայն մի պարզ խնդիր առաջացավ, հայ մարդը եկել էր Հայսատն իր երկիր սակայն բավականին դժվարությամբ ծանոթով մանոթվ կարողացանք ռուսակն մի դասարան տեղավորել, սակայն ռուսերենին զուգահեռ նա նաև շատ լավ հայերեն սովորեց: Հիմա ինչ նա այլազգի է, ռուսաֆիկացված է, ոչ նա այժմ լավ էլ ազգայնական հայացքներ ունի: Եվ հետո եթե հայոց պատմությունը ռուսերենով իմանան ինչ կա դրա մեջ, է որ հայերենով բան չգիտեմ ում է պետք, փաստորեն եկանք մի հետաքրքիր եզրահանգման ռուսական կամ անգլիական դպրոցները ոչ մի ծայրաստիճան սրումնեի չեն բերի, եթե չօգնեն հաստատ վնաս չեն տա:


Նորից եմ ասում, սխալ խնդիր ես ձևակերպել, լուծել ես ուզում:
Չկա տենց բան, որ որակի անկումը եղել ա դպրոցները հայալեզու դարձնելու պատճառով, սխալ է կարծիքը, որ ռուսական կամ այլ օտարալեզու դպրոցը որակյալ ու մրցունակ է լինելու, ու սխալ է այն կարծիքը, թե այս օրենքը մտցվում է մրցակցություն առաջացնելու համար:

Եղբորդ օրինակը բնավ հետաքրքիր չէ, առանձին բազում օրինակներ կարող եմ բերել ամեն տեսակետը հաստատող:
Իսկ խնդիրը համակողմանի չես դիտարկում:

Ի դեպ սուր հարց. ծնողներդ ռուսական դպրոցու՞մ են սովորել:

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Նորից եմ ասում, սխալ խնդիր ես ձևակերպել, լուծել ես ուզում:
> Չկա տենց բան, որ որակի անկումը եղել ա դպրոցները հայալեզու դարձնելու պատճառով, սխալ է կարծիքը, որ ռուսական կամ այլ օտարալեզու դպրոցը որակյալ ու մրցունակ է լինելու, ու սխալ է այն կարծիքը, թե այս օրենքը մտցվում է մրցակցություն առաջացնելու համար:
> 
> Եղբորդ օրինակը բնավ հետաքրքիր չէ, առանձին բազում օրինակներ կարող եմ բերել ամեն տեսակետը հաստատող:
> Իսկ խնդիրը համակողմանի չես դիտարկում:
> 
> Ի դեպ սուր հարց. ծնողներդ ռուսական դպրոցու՞մ են սովորել:


Ոչ հայկական դպրոց են հաճախել, և հիմա հայրս օրինակ նշումա որ ռուսական դպրոցի որակը ուրիշ է, ավելի բարձր է: Սա չի նշանակում, որ նա կամ ես իմ հայրենիքը չենք սիրում: Նորից կրկնեմ, ինչ կլինի եթե բացվեն օտարազգի դպրոցներ: Ասեմ կսրվի մրցակցությունը հայկական ու օտարազգի դպրոցների միջև, արդյունքում հայկական տեղի դպրոցները տեսնելով, որակայն տարբերությունները կփորձեն էլ ավելի առաջ ընկնել, որը ըստ երևույթին կհանի մեր դպրոցները այս մահացու վիճակից: Անհրաժեծտ է, որ դպրոցը ոչ միայն պաշկով անգարգետ մարդ թողարկի, այլ արդար մրցակցության վրա հիմնված կրթված մարդիկ: Չուկ ջան որակի անկում է տեղի ունեցել այն ժամանակահատվածում երբ դպրոցները հայականացվել են, թե հիմա սա հայերենիցա հայերենից չէ դա այդքան էլ կարևոր չէ: Պարզ մի բան ՀՀ պետական լեզուն հայերենն է, ես հարգում եմ իմ լեզուն: Սակայն արդյոք քեզ չի թվում, որ այժմյա միատար հայկական դպրցների համակարգը իրեն փաստորեն չարդարացրեց: Նորից կրկնեմ ժամանակային տեսանկյունից, այնպես է ստացվել, որ դպրոցներում կրթական մակարդակի անկումը համընկել է համատարած հայաֆիկացման հետ: Երևի թե  արժի մեծացնել մրցակցությունը, որպեսզի նոր հոսանք մտնի, դպրոցներում շարժ սկսվի, լճացումը կանգնեցվի:

----------


## Chuk

Ժամանակային տեսանկյունից այնպես է ստացվել, որ անկումը համընկել ա բազում գործոնների հետ: Դու դրանցից մեկը վերցրել ես (սխալը) ու ուզում ես դրա հիման վրա խնդիր լուծել: Կրկնում եմ, սխալ ձևակերպված խնդիրը լուծում չունի:

Եթե պետք է մրցակցություն ստեղծել, պետք է ստեղծել այլ կերպ: Եթե պետք է որակ բարձրացնել, պետք է բարձրացնել այլ կերպ. սկսած դասագրքերի որակների բարձրացումից, մինչև կոռուպցիայի արմատախիլ անել, տնօրենների նշանակման հարցի լուծումներ և այլն: Կրկնում եմ. օտարալեզու դպրոցները չեն բացվում մրցակցություն ապահովելու համար ու չեն ապահովելու՝ բացվելու դեպքում: Փոխարենը առաջանալու են բազում խնդիրներ:

*Ես ՀՀ քաղաքացի եմ, իմ երկրի պետական լեզուն հայերենն է ու ես որպես քաղաքացի պահանջում եմ, որպեսզի Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում, որի անկախացման համար իմ ծնողների սերունդը պայքարել է, հանրակրթական դպրոցներում ուսուցման լեզուն լինի միայն ու միայն հայերենը:*

Իսկ էս մրցակցությունն ու մյուս ֆլան-ֆստանները հասարակագույն հեքիաթներ են:

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.05.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Ժամանակային տեսանկյունից այնպես է ստացվել, որ անկումը համընկել ա բազում գործոնների հետ: Դու դրանցից մեկը վերցրել ես (սխալը) ու ուզում ես դրա հիման վրա խնդիր լուծել: Կրկնում եմ, սխալ ձևակերպված խնդիրը լուծում չունի:
> 
> Եթե պետք է մրցակցություն ստեղծել, պետք է ստեղծել այլ կերպ: Եթե պետք է որակ բարձրացնել, պետք է բարձրացնել այլ կերպ. սկսած դասագրքերի որակների բարձրացումից, մինչև կոռուպցիայի արմատախիլ անել, տնօրենների նշանակման հարցի լուծումներ և այլն: Կրկնում եմ. օտարալեզու դպրոցները չեն բացվում մրցակցություն ապահովելու համար ու չեն ապահովելու՝ բացվելու դեպքում: Փոխարենը առաջանալու են բազում խնդիրներ:
> 
> *Ես ՀՀ քաղաքացի եմ, իմ երկրի պետական լեզուն հայերենն է ու ես որպես քաղաքացի պահանջում եմ, որպեսզի Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում, որի անկախացման համար իմ ծնողների սերունդը պայքարել է, հանրակրթական դպրոցներում ուսուցման լեզուն լինի միայն ու միայն հայերենը:*
> 
> Իսկ էս մրցակցությունն ու մյուս ֆլան-ֆստանները հասարակագույն հեքիաթներ են:


Այ հիմա մենք իրար հասկացանք, այո լրիվ ճիշտ նկատեցիր, միայն մի հետաքրքիր բան օտարազգի դպրոցները արդեն կարող է զերծ լինեն այդ նույն քո ասած մյուս խնդիրներից, նորմալ, մարդկային գրքեր, դասավանդման նոր ուղղություններ: փաստորեն քաղաքականություն իրակնացնողը անուղղակի ձևով փորձելու է հետ բերել հայկական դպրոցները: Տես եթե  ասենք օտարազգի դպրոցը արդար հիմունքներով բացվի, ապա սա կարող է վարակիչ լինել հենց մեր հայկական դպրոցների համար: Ախր խնդիրը նա է, որ մեզ պետք է որ տեսնենք թե իսկական որակը, որն է, քանզի մեր դպրոցները չեն ցանկանում դուրս գալ այս վիճակից, ինչու որովհետև համեմատվելու սանդղակը , ինչպես ասում են մենք ենք մեր սարերը: Իսկ ես քեզ մի հետաքրքիր բան ասեմ սխալ ձևակերպված խնդիրները մեկ մեկ բերում են շատ ավելի էական լուծումների քան դու պատկերացնում ես: Տնտեսագիտության մոդել գրելիս մենք շատ հաճախ կարող է սխալ ձևակերպումներ անենք, սակայն խնդիրը լուծելով սխալ ձևակերպված ստանանք ճիշտ պատասխան(իմ ասածը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի այս իշխանական համակարգի անգրագետ տնտեսական քաղաքականության իրագործման հետ և մեր գրած մոդելները նույնիսկ չեն ընդունվում, ինչու որովհետև օրինակ, երբ ես իմ գրված ամենապարզագույն մոդելով կանխատեսել էի ասենք Տնտեսական աճի 12 տոկոս անկում մինչ ճգնաժամը, դա իրենց դուր չեկավ, ասումա ինչ ես ասում սխալա, բայց արդյունքում ինչ 12 տոկոս 21 տոկոս անկում ունեցանք, կմ արդեն անկման մեջ ենք ասումա եկեք գրենք քիչ): Այսիքն որակային չափանիշենրի խնդիրը մեր համար կարևորագույն նպատակ է, որը լուծելու համար գիտենք, որ պետք են էսինչ էնինչ գործոններ, հիմա եթե  մեր հայ հեղինակները կարգին գիրք չկարողացան գրել էս 20 տարում էդ օտարազգի դպրոցնա մեղավոր? Հաջորդ կարևոր խնդիրը ուսուցչի աշխատավարձը ինչու պիտի նենց լինի, որ ուսուցիչը տանը պարապի? Եվ եթե արտասահմանյան մի դպրոց մտավ, որտեղ աշխատավարձը ասենք ոչ թե 70.000 դրամ է, այլ ասենք 180.000 դրամ, ապա սա ահավոր վարակիչա լինելու: Հայկական դպրոցենրը կսկսեն պայքարել, որպեսզի մեր իշխանավորները, որոնք հա ուտում ուտում են ու չեն հագենում սկսեն գումարներ ներդնել պահելու համար հայկական դպրոցը: Գտնում եմ օտարազգի դպրոցների բացումը հզոր խթան կհանդիսանա կրթական ողջ համակարգի փոփոխության համար, հենց քո նշած մնացած գործոնները փոփոխելու տեսանկյունից:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Ոչ հայկական դպրոց են հաճախել, և հիմա հայրս օրինակ նշումա որ ռուսական դպրոցի որակը ուրիշ է, ավելի բարձր է: Սա չի նշանակում, որ նա կամ ես իմ հայրենիքը չենք սիրում: Նորից կրկնեմ, ինչ կլինի եթե բացվեն օտարազգի դպրոցներ: Ասեմ կսրվի մրցակցությունը հայկական ու օտարազգի դպրոցների միջև, արդյունքում հայկական տեղի դպրոցները տեսնելով, որակայն տարբերությունները կփորձեն էլ ավելի առաջ ընկնել, որը ըստ երևույթին կհանի մեր դպրոցները այս մահացու վիճակից: Անհրաժեծտ է, որ դպրոցը ոչ միայն պաշկով անգարգետ մարդ թողարկի, այլ արդար մրցակցության վրա հիմնված կրթված մարդիկ: Չուկ ջան որակի անկում է տեղի ունեցել այն ժամանակահատվածում երբ դպրոցները հայականացվել են, թե հիմա սա հայերենիցա հայերենից չէ դա այդքան էլ կարևոր չէ: Պարզ մի բան ՀՀ պետական լեզուն հայերենն է, ես հարգում եմ իմ լեզուն: Սակայն արդյոք քեզ չի թվում, որ այժմյա միատար հայկական դպրցների համակարգը իրեն փաստորեն չարդարացրեց: Նորից կրկնեմ ժամանակային տեսանկյունից, այնպես է ստացվել, որ դպրոցներում կրթական մակարդակի անկումը համընկել է համատարած հայաֆիկացման հետ: Երևի թե  արժի մեծացնել մրցակցությունը, որպեսզի նոր հոսանք մտնի, դպրոցներում շարժ սկսվի, լճացումը կանգնեցվի:




Լրիվ չհասցրեցի կարդամ, բայց մի քանի բան ուզում եմ նշեմ:

նախ իմ ժամանակաշրջանի դպրոցի մակարդակը ընդհանուր առումով էր բարձր: Թեպետ մեր քաղաքում իմ սովորելու ժամանակահատվածում առաջնային համարվում էին երկու ռուսական կրթությամբ դպրոցները հետո նոր իմ դպրոցը, բայց դա չէր փոխում ընդհանուր պատկերը: Հիմա դպրոցների մակարդակը ընկած ա նորից ընդհանուր մակարդակով ու էլի եմ կարծում որ դա ռուսականի հետ կապ չուներ: Ինքս սովորելով հայկական դպրոցում գիտեմ լավ ռուսեևեն, էն որ չես լալկվի ու մնա թեկուզ կիսառուսերեն խոսացող ներկայիս բժշկի հետ: Բայց դա իմ ուսուցչիս շնորհիվ: Ասածս ինչ է, որ եթե ներկայիս հայկական դպրոցներում էլ օտար լեզուների կրթական մակարդակը լինի պատշաճ համոզված եմ առաջընթաց կլինի: Հիմա հայերենը չգիտեն ուր մնա օտարը: Չնայած ցավալի ա նկատել որ գիտեն օտար լեզու՝ չիմանալով իրենցը: Գիտելիք տալու համար ամենեւին պարտադիր չի կոնկրետ դպրոց բացելը: Թեպետ դեմ էլ չեմ մեկ կամ երկու դպրոցի բացվելուն: Ի վերջո կան երեխաներ ովքեր դրսում սովորելուց ու հայերնիք վերադառնալուց հետո պետք է ուսումը շարունակեն տեղի դպրոցում, էտ ժամանակ օտարի ներկայությունը պարտադիր ա:

Մնացածը հետո կգրեմ...

----------

Chuk (11.05.2010)

----------


## Katka

Ֆինանսավորումը դպրոցների ու՞մ կողմից է լինելու:

----------

Mephistopheles (11.05.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Թեպետ դեմ էլ չեմ մեկ կամ երկու դպրոցի բացվելուն: Ի վերջո կան երեխաներ ովքեր դրսում սովորելուց ու հայերնիք վերադառնալուց հետո պետք է ուսումը շարունակեն տեղի դպրոցում, էտ ժամանակ օտարի ներկայությունը պարտադիր ա:


Եթե երկրումդ կայուն քաղաքական, տնտեսական վիճակ լինի ու անկախ լինես սրա-նրա տնազներից, օտարալեզու դպրոցի բացվելը չի խանգարի: Դպրոցների բացվելը հո լեզվի հարցը չի:

----------


## Chuk

> Այ հիմա մենք իրար հասկացանք, այո լրիվ ճիշտ նկատեցիր, միայն մի հետաքրքիր բան օտարազգի դպրոցները արդեն կարող է զերծ լինեն այդ նույն քո ասած մյուս խնդիրներից, նորմալ, մարդկային գրքեր, դասավանդման նոր ուղղություններ: փաստորեն քաղաքականություն իրակնացնողը անուղղակի ձևով փորձելու է հետ բերել հայկական դպրոցները: Տես եթե  ասենք օտարազգի դպրոցը արդար հիմունքներով բացվի, ապա սա կարող է վարակիչ լինել հենց մեր հայկական դպրոցների համար: Ախր խնդիրը նա է, որ մեզ պետք է որ տեսնենք թե իսկական որակը, որն է, քանզի մեր դպրոցները չեն ցանկանում դուրս գալ այս վիճակից, ինչու որովհետև համեմատվելու սանդղակը , ինչպես ասում են մենք ենք մեր սարերը:


Էլի չափազանց սխալ ուղղությամբ ես գնում:
Արի գիտե՞ս ինչ անենք: Արի բացենք ասենք 45 դպրոց, որոնց հիմնական ուղղվածությունը կլինի մուսուլմանություն քարոզելը: Քարոզի իրավունք չկա՞: Ոչինչ, օրենքում համապատասխան փոփոխություն մտցնելու առաջարկ կանենք: Ինչի՞ բացենք: Որ արդար հիմունքներով բացվեն, ապա կարող են վարակիչ լինել մեր հիմիկվա դպրոցների համար: 

Ուզում ես արդար հիմունքներով բացել, ուզում ես վարակիչ օրինակ լինել, է արա, ո՞վ ասեց որ դրա տարբերակը հենց օտարալեզու դպրոցի բացումն ա, որը սպառնում ա սեփական երկրում սեփական լեզվի Ճ կարգի լեզու դառնալուն, որը սպառնում ա հասարակությանը նոր սոց. խավերի բաժանելուն: Ոնց-որ մի աչքից կույր մարդու բերես ակնաբույժի մոտ, սա բողոքի, թե մի աչքից տեսնում եմ, մյուսով չէ, բժիշկը բռնի մյուս աչքն էլ հանի, ասի «հիմա երկուսով էլ բան չես տեսնում, տղես»: Փոխանակ խնդիր  լուծվի, դրվում թազա խնդիրներ են ավելացնում ու դեռ դրան ծափ տվող էլ կա, փաստորեն:

Կրկնում եմ միլիոներորդ անգամ. էդ դպրոցները չեն բացվելու մրցակցություն ապահովելու համար, բացվելու դեպքում մրցակցություն չեն ապահովելու: Հետևաբար էդ տարբերակը քննարկումից դուրս ա անգամ: *Ճիշտ ձևակերպիր խնդիրը հետո լուծիր:*

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Ես պարզապես զարմանում եմ, ինչպես կարող է հասուն, իրեն խելացի համարող մարդը մտածի, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցները խթանելու են մրցակցությանը ու արդյունքում ունենալու ենք որակյալ հայկական դպրոցներ։ Ախր ի՞նչ կապ ունի մեկը մյուսի հետ։ Ինչպես կարող են մրցել, երբ դպրոցը պետական է, իսկ պետությունդ շահագրգռված չէ, որ նորմալ դպրոց ունենա։ Եթե օրինակ յուրաքանչյուր աշակերտի համար պետությունը դպրոցին գումար վճարեր, դպրոցը շահագրգիռ կլիներ շատ աշակերտներ ներգրավել ու որակ կապահովեր։ Ինչպես օրինակ հիմա արվում է անվճար ծննդօգնության դեպքում։ Իսկ էստեղ ոչ մի մրցակցություն էլ չի կարող լինել։ Իսկ մտածել, թե դպրոցի մակարդակը ցածր է, որովհետև դպրոցը հայկական է, ամենամեծ գավառամտությունն է։ Քանի որ էս դպրոցները ունենալու են հովանավորներ, բնական է էստեղ մակարդակը ավելի բարձր կլինի, ոչ թե էն բանի շնորհիվ, որ երեխաները հայերենի փոխարեն օտար լեզվով են սովորելու, այլ այն բանի շնորհիվ, որ նորմալ կվարձատրեն ու լավ մասնագետներ կկարողանան հրավիրել։ Արդյունքում բոլորը՝ իրենց ինտելիգենտ համարող քաղքենիները, կձգտեն դեպի էդ դպրոցներ ու կունենանք ևս մի անգրագետ  սերունդ։

Հ.Գ. Նոր կարդացի, Չուկը շատ լավ օրինակ ա բերել. դպրոցներում քարոզենք մուսուլմանություն, դա կբերի մրցակցության, և կբարձրանա քրիստոնեական դաստիարակության մակարդակը։

----------

Chuk (11.05.2010), davidus (11.05.2010), Չամիչ (11.05.2010)

----------


## Katka

> *Ճիշտ ձևակերպիր խնդիրը հետո լուծիր:*


 
Տվյալ դեպքում խնդիրը սխալ էլ չի ձեւակերպվել, բայց դրա լուծումը մեզ պետք չի:

----------


## Ariadna

> Եթե երկրումդ կայուն քաղաքական, տնտեսական վիճակ լինի ու անկախ լինես սրա-նրա տնազներից, օտարալեզու դպրոցի բացվելը չի խանգարի: Դպրոցների բացվելը հո լեզվի հարցը չի:


Կատ ջան, ինչքան ուզում ա կայուն վիճակ լինի, ախր օտարալեզու դպրոց գնալը աբսուրդ ա, դու քո երկրում քո երեխային տաս մի դպրոց, որտեղ նա չի սովորելու մայրենին, այլ սովորելու է ուրիշ լեզու։ Ինչի՞ համար, էդ երեխեն ինչ վատություն ա արել, որ էդքան դաժան վարվենք իր նկատմամբ։ Ինչի՞ ախր չեք ասում, որ պետք է դպրոցներում բարձրացնել լեզվի և մնացած առարկաների մակարդակը, ի՞նչ եք կպել էդ օտարալեզվությունից։

----------

Chuk (11.05.2010), Kuk (11.05.2010), Rammstein (11.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Տվյալ դեպքում խնդիրը սխալ էլ չի ձեւակերպվել, բայց դրա լուծումը մեզ պետք չի:


Խնդրի ձևակերպում ասելով նկատի ունեմ հետևյալ երկու կետը.
1. Որ իբր դպրոցների մակարդակի առկա անկումը պայմանավորված է դպրոցների հայկականացմամբ,
2. Որ իբր նոր դպրոցները բացվելու են մրցակցություն ապահովելու համար և/կամ դրանց բացումը բերելու է մրցակցության:

Ես պնդում եմ, որ այս երկու պնդումներն էլ հավասարապես սխալ ու մտացածին են, հետևաբար խնդիրը սխալ է ձևակերպված:

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2010), Kuk (11.05.2010), Tig (11.05.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Կատ ջան, ինչքան ուզում ա կայուն վիճակ լինի, ախր օտարալեզու դպրոց գնալը աբսուրդ ա, դու քո երկրում քո երեխային տաս մի դպրոց, որտեղ նա չի սովորելու մայրենին, այլ սովորելու է ուրիշ լեզու։ Ինչի՞ համար, էդ երեխեն ինչ վատություն ա արել, որ էդքան դաժան վարվենք իր նկատմամբ։ Ինչի՞ ախր չեք ասում, որ պետք է դպրոցներում բարձրացնել լեզվի և մնացած առարկաների մակարդակը, ի՞նչ եք կպել էդ օտարալեզվությունից։


Անն ջան, ես օտարալեզվությունից չեմ կպել, թեեւ մեր տանն էլ, օրինակ, մեծ մասը ռուսախոս են ու ռուսական դպրոցներում են սովորել, բայց ես դեմ եմ ռուսական դպրոցների բացվելուն:

Եթե երկիրդ եւ՛ տնտեսապես, եւ՛ քաղաքական տեսանկյունից լինի կայուն, դա արդեն կնշանակի, որ քո երկիրը ունի քաղաքակիրթ հասարակություն, ինչը նաեւ ենթադրում է՝ բարձր կարգի, մակարդակի ազգային դպրոցների առկայություն ու այդտեղ օտարամոլվելու խնդիր չի լինի:

----------


## Ariadna

> Անն ջան, ես օտարալեզվությունից չեմ կպել, թեեւ մեր տանն էլ, օրինակ, մեծ մասը ռուսախոս են ու ռուսական դպրոցներում են սովորել, բայց ես դեմ եմ ռուսական դպրոցների բացվելուն:
> 
> Եթե երկիրդ եւ՛ տնտեսապես, եւ՛ քաղաքական տեսանկյունից լինի կայուն, դա արդեն կնշանակի, որ քո երկիրը ունի քաղաքակիրթ հասարակություն, ինչը նաեւ ենթադրում է՝ բարձր կարգի, մակարդակի ազգային դպրոցների առկայություն ու այդտեղ օտարամոլվելու խնդիր չի լինի:


Կատյուշ ջան, մեր ազգի մեջ ստրկամտությունը էնքան խորը արմատներ ունի, որ ինչ ուզում ես արա, հենց հնարավորություն տվեցիր, վազելու են դեպի օտարը։ Դրա համար, էս դեպքում, կարծում եմ միայն օրենքով պետք է արգելվի, դեռ մի 150 տարի գոնե։ Մինչև ազգդ ազգ կդառնա։ Այսինքն մինչև էդ նախկին քաղքենիները բոլորը կվերանան երկրի երեսից, երևի միակ փրկությունը դա է, թե չէ քանի կա սովետի նկատմամբ դրանց նոստալգիան, ինչ ուզում ես արա, ազգ չես դառնա։

----------

Rammstein (11.05.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Խնդրի ձևակերպում ասելով նկատի ունեմ հետևյալ երկու կետը.
> 1. Որ իբր դպրոցների մակարդակի առկա անկումը պայմանավորված է դպրոցների հայկականացմամբ,
> 2. Որ իբր նոր դպրոցները բացվելու են մրցակցություն ապահովելու համար և/կամ դրանց բացումը բերելու է մրցակցության:
> 
> Ես պնդում եմ, որ այս երկու պնդումներն էլ հավասարապես սխալ ու մտացածին են, հետևաբար խնդիրը սխալ է ձևակերպված:


Չուկ ես իհարկե հասկանում եմ քո միտքը սակայն, նշեմ հետևյալ երկու բանը.
1. ես երբեք չեմ նշել թե հայկականացումը բերեց դրան, ես նշել եմ, որ ազատ մրցակցության խաթարումը, թող թեկուզ ճապոներեն լինի համընկավ  20 տարի արդեն շաժունակվող կթական ճգնաժամի հետ, այսինքն առանց օտարազգի դպրոցների էլ լավ չենք ապրում: Ուրեմն օտարազգի դպրոցները չեն խանգարի մեր հայկականներին , եթե օգուտ չտան:
2. Մրցակցություն չ առաջանա այն ժամանակ , երբ նոր բացվածները չգրավեն մեր հասարակությանը, այսինքն ոչ մի առավելություն, ոչմի խթան չառաջարկեն թե ուսումնական պորցեսի կազմակերպման, թե հրքային մատուցման, թե ուսուցչական կոլեկտիվի աշխատանքի հետ կապված:
Ես առաջս քաշածը սխալ չեմ համարում, եկեք սխալ բառը մեջտեղից հանենք, ես ուղղակի առաջարկում եմ իմ մոտեցումը, ինչ 20 տարի պահելով միատար համակարգ հիմա ճիշտ էր թե սխալ?Կրկնեմ չեմ ասում հայերեն եղավ տենց եղավ ուղղակի հայկական դպրոցների մենաշնորհը, չբերեց այն էական արդյունքը, որ պետք էր:Ընդհակառակը վատացավ այն ինչ կար:

----------


## Չամիչ

Այսօր, Պետրոսի հաղորդման ժամանակ լսեցի Արմեն Աշոտյանին: Նա համոզված է, որ օրենքը որոշակի փոփոխությունների ենթարկվելուց հետո, կընդունվի:
Իսկ ինչու՞ պետք է չընդունվի, որ: Չէ՞, որ խորհրդարանը լիքն է քաղքենիներով, որոնք եկել են ոչ թե պետության շահերին ծառայելու, այլ անձեռնմխելիություն ձեռք բերելու:
Զարմանում եմ, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է նման լուրջ խնդիրը վստահել, նման անլուրջ խորհրդարանի:

Կինո Մոսկվայի ամառային դահլիճի հարցը,ողջ ժողովրդին ոտքի էր հանել, համատարած ստորագրահավաք էր, բոլորը աքլորացել էին, որովհետև գործ ունեին խեղճ ու կրակ եկեղեցու հետ: Ես էլ եմ դեմ, որ ամառային դահլիճը քանդվի, հարցը դա չէ:
Լեզվի պաշտպանությունը ազգային անվտանգության խնդիր է, բոլորն էլ լավ գիտեն, մեր ազգի քաղքենի հակումները, բայց շարունակում են այդ վտանգավոր պլանը ամեն գնով առաջ տանել:

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2010), Tig (11.05.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Խնդրի ձևակերպում ասելով նկատի ունեմ հետևյալ երկու կետը.
> 1. Որ իբր դպրոցների մակարդակի առկա անկումը պայմանավորված է դպրոցների հայկականացմամբ,
> 2. Որ իբր նոր դպրոցները բացվելու են մրցակցություն ապահովելու համար և/կամ դրանց բացումը բերելու է մրցակցության:
> 
> Ես պնդում եմ, որ այս երկու պնդումներն էլ հավասարապես սխալ ու մտացածին են, հետևաբար խնդիրը սխալ է ձևակերպված:


Առանձնապես սխալ էլ չի ձեւակերպված, Chuk ջան: Մրցունակությունը կբերի որակի բարձրացմանը:Ինչու՞.
եթե օտարալեզու դպրոցները լինեն բարձր որակի ու ճիշտ ծառայություններ մատուցեն,  հայկական դպրոցները այլընտրանք չեն ունենա եւ աշակերտ ձեռք բերելու համար՝ որակի բարձրացման կձգտեն: Էսօր աշակերտների ընդունում կատարվում է՝ «դե ծանոթ ունեմ, լավ կնայեն» տարբերակով:Վերջինը դպրոցի հայականացման ամենավատ տարբերակն է: Ամեն մի տնօրեն մի հատ փոքրիկ մոլախոտ ա: 
Բայց էլի շեշտեմ՝ ես դեմ եմ :

----------


## Kuk

> Այսօր, Պետրոսի հաղորդման ժամանակ լսեցի Արմեն Աշոտյանին: Նա համոզված է, որ օրենքը որոշակի փոփոխությունների ենթարկվելուց հետո, կընդունվի:
> Իսկ ինչու՞ պետք է չընդունվի, որ: Չէ՞, որ խորհրդարանը լիքն է քաղքենիներով, որոնք եկել են ոչ թե պետության շահերին ծառայելու, այլ անձեռնմխելիություն ձեռք բերելու:
> Զարմանում եմ, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է նման լուրջ խնդիրը վստահել, նման անլուրջ խորհրդարանի:
> 
> Կինո Մոսկվայի ամառային դահլիճի հարցը,ողջ ժողովրդին ոտքի էր հանել, համատարած ստորագրահավաք էր, *բոլորը աքլորացել էին, որովհետև գործ ունեին խեղճ ու կրակ եկեղեցու հետ*: Ես էլ եմ դեմ, որ ամառային դահլիճը քանդվի, հարցը դա չէ:
> Լեզվի պաշտպանությունը ազգային անվտանգության խնդիր է, բոլորն էլ լավ գիտեն, մեր ազգի քաղքենի հակումները, բայց շարունակում են այդ վտանգավոր պլանը ամեն գնով առաջ տանել:


Իսկ ովքե՞ր էին աքլորացել: Եվ ո՞ր եկեղեցու մասին է խոսքը, որ խեղճ ու կրակ է:

----------


## Katka

> Կմի 150 տարի գոնե։ *Մինչև ազգդ ազգ կդառնա*։ Այսինքն մինչև էդ նախկին քաղքենիները բոլորը կվերանան երկրի երեսից


Ես մտածում եմ, որ այդքան երկար չի տեւի :Smile:  Քաղքենիները չեն վերանա, մինչեւ չվերացնես:

----------


## Kuk

> Առանձնապես սխալ էլ չի ձեւակերպված, Chuk ջան: Մրցունակությունը կբերի որակի բարձրացմանը:Ինչու՞.
> եթե օտարալեզու դպրոցները լինեն բարձր որակի ու ճիշտ ծառայություններ մատուցեն,  հայկական դպրոցները այլընտրանք չեն ունենա եւ աշակերտ ձեռք բերելու համար՝ *որակի բարձրացման կձգտեն:* Էսօր աշակերտների ընդունում կատարվում է՝ «դե ծանոթ ունեմ, լավ կնայեն» տարբերակով:Վերջինը դպրոցի հայականացման ամենավատ տարբերակն է: Ամեն մի տնօրեն մի հատ փոքրիկ մոլախոտ ա: 
> Բայց էլի շեշտեմ՝ ես դեմ եմ :


Կամ էլ կփակվեն, կամ լավագույն դեպքում տարին տասը շրջանավարտ տալով իրենց խղճուկ գոյությունը քարշ կտան: Էս տարբերակը շատ ավելի հավանական ա:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ես մտածում եմ, որ այդքան երկար չի տեւի Քաղքենիները չեն վերանա, մինչեւ չվերացնես:


Կատ ջան, դե քաղքենիների օտարամոլ ճյուղը վերանում ա մեկ բնական ճանապարհով (այսինքն կամաց–կամաց մահանում են) մեկ էլ ստիպողական։ Ստիպողականի դեպքում հոգու խորքում դեռ մնում ա ցանկությունը, կարծում եմ իրենք էլ պետք է վերանան, իրենց երեխեքի սերունդն էլ, որոնք արդեն գնացել են հայկական դպրոց, բայց մամայից–պապայից լսել են ռուսական դպրոցների հրաշալիության մասին պատմություններ, նոր կարող ա մի քիչ մաքրվենք։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ես իհարկե հասկանում եմ քո միտքը սակայն, նշեմ հետևյալ երկու բանը.
> 1. ես երբեք չեմ նշել թե հայկականացումը բերեց դրան, ես նշել եմ, որ ազատ մրցակցության խաթարումը, թող թեկուզ ճապոներեն լինի համընկավ  20 տարի արդեն շաժունակվող կթական ճգնաժամի հետ, այսինքն առանց օտարազգի դպրոցների էլ լավ չենք ապրում: Ուրեմն օտարազգի դպրոցները չեն խանգարի մեր հայկականներին , եթե օգուտ չտան:
> 2. Մրցակցություն չ առաջանա այն ժամանակ , երբ նոր բացվածները չգրավեն մեր հասարակությանը, այսինքն ոչ մի առավելություն, ոչմի խթան չառաջարկեն թե ուսումնական պորցեսի կազմակերպման, թե հրքային մատուցման, թե ուսուցչական կոլեկտիվի աշխատանքի հետ կապված:
> Ես առաջս քաշածը սխալ չեմ համարում, եկեք սխալ բառը մեջտեղից հանենք, ես ուղղակի առաջարկում եմ իմ մոտեցումը, ինչ 20 տարի պահելով միատար համակարգ հիմա ճիշտ էր թե սխալ?Կրկնեմ չեմ ասում հայերեն եղավ տենց եղավ ուղղակի հայկական դպրոցների մենաշնորհը, չբերեց այն էական արդյունքը, որ պետք էր:Ընդհակառակը վատացավ այն ինչ կար:


Եթե սխալ է, ասելու եմ որ սխալ է:
Արդեն ասել եմ, որ եղան միաժամանակ շատ բաներ, դու կանգ ես առել մեկի՝ հայկականացման վրա:

Շատ լավ: Արի քո տրամաբանությամբ շարժվենք:
Ասում ես, որ ունենք փաստ, որ դպրոցները հայկականացվեցին, դրանից հետո որակի անկում եղավ, դրա համար էլի օտարալեզուներ ներմուծենք:
Ես էլ ասում եմ, ունենք փաստ, որ մեր երկիրը անկախացավ, դրանից հետո որակի անկում տեղի ունեցավ:

*Առաջարկ. եկեք պաշտոնապես դառնանք Ռուսաստանի մարզ:*

----------


## Katka

> Կամ էլ կփակվեն, կամ լավագույն դեպքում տարին տասը շրջանավարտ տալով իրենց խղճուկ գոյությունը քարշ կտան: Էս տարբերակը շատ ավելի հավանական ա:


Ըհը՛, ճիշտ ես: Բայց արդեն դա այլ՝ սխալ ձեւակերպված նպատակի արդյունք է: Դրա համար էլ ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ: :Wink:

----------


## Katka

> Կատ ջան, դե քաղքենիների օտարամոլ ճյուղը վերանում ա մեկ բնական ճանապարհով (այսինքն կամաց–կամաց մահանում են) մեկ էլ ստիպողական։ Ստիպողականի դեպքում հոգու խորքում դեռ մնում ա ցանկությունը, կարծում եմ իրենք էլ պետք է վերանան, իրենց երեխեքի սերունդն էլ, որոնք արդեն գնացել են հայկական դպրոց, բայց մամայից–պապայից լսել են ռուսական դպրոցների հրաշալիության մասին պատմություններ, նոր կարող ա մի քիչ մաքրվենք։


Անն, գաղափարի վերացումը բնական ճանապարհով չի լինում: Գաղափարը լինի դա քաղքենիից, թե ինձանից, եթե դա վնաս է բոլորին, ապա արմատախիլ պետք է անել:
Բայց արի չշեղվենք :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

Ինչղ երկար-երկար գրառումներ եք արել, ժող…  :Sad: 
Ախր քննարկման նյութ էլ չկա, անընդհանտ նույն բաներն են գրվում: Դե լավ, մի քիչ էլ ես նույն բաներից գրեմ:  :Jpit: 

Ուզում եմ հասկանալ, բայց չեմ հասկանում, թե ո՞նց կարելի է օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման դեպքում խոսել գրագիտության աճի մասին, եթե մարդ մայրենիից ա մնում կիսագրագետ: Թե՞ մյարենի ա էլի, ջհանդամ, կարեւորը մի կերպ` ռուսերենով, անգլերենով, լատինատառ SMS-ով իրար հասկանանք:  :Nea:  Կներեք կոպտության համար, բայց մեծ ծավալներով թքած ունեմ, թե քիմիայի ու ֆիզիկայի իմացությունը մարդկանց մեջ կպակասի կամ չի պակասի: Միեւնույն ա, ռուսական դպրոցի արտադրած լավ քիմիկոսը լավն ա ռուսների համար, ոչ թե հայերի:

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2010), Chuk (11.05.2010), davidus (11.05.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Միեւնույն ա, ռուսական դպրոցի արտադրած լավ քիմիկոսը լավն ա ռուսների համար, ոչ թե հայերի:


Միեւնույն է, հայկական դպրոցի արտադրած լավ քիմիկոսն էլ լավ է ռուսների ու այլ ազգերի համար, բայց ոչ մեզ: :Wink:

----------


## davidus

> Չուկ ես իհարկե հասկանում եմ քո միտքը սակայն, նշեմ հետևյալ երկու բանը.
> 1. ես երբեք չեմ նշել թե հայկականացումը բերեց դրան, ես նշել եմ, որ ազատ մրցակցության խաթարումը, թող թեկուզ ճապոներեն լինի համընկավ  20 տարի արդեն շաժունակվող կթական ճգնաժամի հետ, այսինքն *առանց օտարազգի դպրոցների էլ լավ չենք ապրում: Ուրեմն օտարազգի դպրոցները չեն խանգարի մեր հայկականներին , եթե օգուտ չտան:*
> 2. Մրցակցություն չ առաջանա այն ժամանակ , երբ նոր բացվածները չգրավեն մեր հասարակությանը, այսինքն ոչ մի առավելություն, ոչմի խթան չառաջարկեն թե ուսումնական պորցեսի կազմակերպման, թե հրքային մատուցման, թե ուսուցչական կոլեկտիվի աշխատանքի հետ կապված:
> Ես առաջս քաշածը սխալ չեմ համարում, եկեք սխալ բառը մեջտեղից հանենք, ես ուղղակի առաջարկում եմ իմ մոտեցումը, ինչ 20 տարի պահելով միատար համակարգ հիմա ճիշտ էր թե սխալ?Կրկնեմ չեմ ասում հայերեն եղավ տենց եղավ ուղղակի հայկական դպրոցների մենաշնորհը, չբերեց այն էական արդյունքը, որ պետք էր:Ընդհակառակը վատացավ այն ինչ կար:


1. Բետոնից տրամաբանություն:
է, տրուսիկով էլ լավ չենք ապրում, եկեք փորձենք առանց դրա ապրել.... կարող ա օգուտ տա???
2. Մրցակցությունից խոսելով մի հատ շատ կարևոր հանգամանք ենք մոռանում, որ օտարազգի դպրոցները լինում են հիմնականում վճարովի ու *ԵՐԿԱՐՕՐՅԱ*: Վերջինս շատ որոշիչ հանգամանք է: Կան ծնողներ, որ երկուսն էլ աշխատում են ու ցերեկները երեխայի հետ զբաղվող չունեն: Նման երկարօրյա դպրոցները շատ հարմար են այդ ծնողների համար: Բացի դա էլ, մտածում են` դե եթե վճարովի է, ուրեմն ուսուցումն էլ լավը կլինի: Բայց սա չի խանգարում այն հանգամանքին, որ 3-րդ դասարանի ուսուցչուհին դասի ժամանակ սկսի եղունգները հարդարել (աչքովս եմ տեսել վճարովի, ռուսական "թեքումով" դպրոցներից մեկում):
Ինչ կապ ունի մենաշնորհը?? Դե եթե, օրինակի համար, երեխայի ծնողները, Սննդաշենից պատահաբար ընկնելով քաղաք, որոշեցին, որ իրենց երեխային հայերեն կրթություն պետք չի, թող ուղարկեն Եվրոպա կամ Ռուսաստան դպրոցական կրթություն ստանալու, որ 5-րդ դասարանից սկսեն դպրոցի պատերի տակ ուռել: Օտարազգի դպրոցական կրթություն ստանալով տեղական ցեղատեսակի ածան հավը հաստատ եվրոպական սիրամարգ չի դառնա:
Հայաստանում միակ մարմինը, որը ի զորու է էս համակարգում ինչ-որ բան փոխել, դա պատություն է: Ինչ կա բողքելու???, մարդիկ ինչքան տալիս են համակարգին, էնքան էլ պահանջում են: Ու չեն էլ կարող ավել պահանջել: Որովհետև կա մի շատ պարզ ճշմարտություն` ֆինանսավորիր, կանեմ, չես ֆինանսավորում, գնա .....հող ուտելու (Ռայդերի ականջը կանչի  :LOL:  ): Էսօրվա մեր դպրոցները դարձել են չաղ ծյոծյաների` աշխատանքի տեղավորվելու միակ հույսը: Դրա համար էլ դպրոցների վիճակը էս ա: 


Մրցակցություն եք ուզում, ասեմ որ շատ լավ էլ կա: Բոլորն էլ գիտեն վճարովի, հայկական, երկարօրյա դպրոցների մասին էլ, դրանց տեղն էլ: Երեխեքը նույնիսկ դասի գնալու կամ դասից տուն գնալու տրանսպորտային խնդիր էլ չունեն: Էդ դպրոցները սեփական ավտոմեքենաներ ունեն, որ երեխեքին տանում-բերում են դասի: Կոնկրետ ու իրական մրցակցոթյուն: Ովքեր գոնե մի քիչ հնարավորություն են ունենում ու նպատակահարմար են գտնում, երեխային հենց էդպիսի դպրոցներ են տանում:

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2010), Chuk (11.05.2010), Շինարար (22.05.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Միեւնույն է, հայկական դպրոցի արտադրած լավ քիմիկոսն էլ լավ է ռուսների ու այլ ազգերի համար, բայց ոչ մեզ:


Հաճախ իրոք այդպես է, բայց դա լրիվ այլ խնդիր է, ու որեւէ կապ չունի օտարալեզու դպրոցների հետ, ոչ մի առավելություն չի ավելացնում օտարալեզու դպրոցներին:

----------

davidus (11.05.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Katka-ի* խոսքերից  
> Եթե երկրումդ կայուն քաղաքական, տնտեսական վիճակ լինի ու անկախ լինես սրա-նրա տնազներից, օտարալեզու դպրոցի բացվելը չի խանգարի: Դպրոցների բացվելը հո լեզվի հարցը չի:


Կածյուշ ջան նայ բացատրեմ: 

Ինչի բերեցի հենց իմ օրինակը, որպեսզի ցույց տամ որ եթե դպրոցում լեզվի մակարդակը ճիշտ ա դրված առաջընթացը հաստատ կլինի: Համաձայն եմ բերեք բացենք օտարալեզու դպրոցներ, բայց ոչ թե որ նրա համար որ էնտեղ գնան լավ պապաների էլիտար երեխաները այլ նրա համար, որ դրսից եկող երեխան ուսումը շարունակի էտ դպրոցում: Իսկ եթե չկա համապատասխան մակարդակ ուզում եք չինական բացեք չի աշխատելու: Գիտելիք չի ստանալու էտ երեխան: Հասկանում ես եթե չկա լեզվի խնդիրը ուրեմն դա քաղքենիությունը: Իմ աղջիկը սովորելով հայկական դպրոցում նույն հաջողությամբ գնում է ռուսերենի մասնավոր պարապմունքների ոնց որ իմ բարեկամիս երեխան սովորելով ռուսական դպրոցում: Էստեղ բրենդի անուն  ա ընդամենը... մեկ էլ ձեւավորված թյուր կարծիքը որ օտարալեզու / էս դեպքում ռուսական/ դպրոցի աշակերտները ավելի զարգացած են: Սա վիճելի հարց ա:

Բերեք առաջի հերթին մերը զարգացնենք, հետո մտածենք մնացածի մասին: Իմ տարիներին նույն հաջողությամբ բուհ կարային ընդունվեին թե' հայկական թե' ռուսական դպրոցների սաները գիտելիքների միեւնույն պաշարով: Հիմա ոչ մեկը չի ընդունվի առանց պարապելու՝ հիմնվելով սեփական ուժերի վրա: 

մենք միշտ էլ փայլել ենք ուրիշին ընդօրինակելու գործում, ու վստահ չեմ, որ անգամ կայունության դեպքում դա չի գործելու: Ընդամենը բրենդի խնդիր ա:

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2010), Chuk (11.05.2010), Շինարար (22.05.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Օտարլեզու դպրոցներ պետք են մեզ շաաաաատ,ափսոս իմ վախտով տենց շատ դպրոցներ չկային անգլերեն թեքումով,մանավանդ ոչ պետական :LOL: avitH ջան մեր դպրոցները տենց են եղել տենց ել կմնան  :Smile: :

----------


## Chuk

_Լսի՛ր, որդիս, պատգամ որպես
Սիրող քո մոր խո՜սքը սրտանց,
Այսօրվանից հանձնում եմ քեզ
Հայոց լեզո՜ւն հազարագանձ:_ 

Ասում էր Սիլվա Կապուտիկյանը՝ սեփական որդուն ուղարկելով ռուսական դպրոց:
Ուրեմն եկեք թույլ չտանք, որ վերադառնան էն գավառական ժամանակները, երբ մարդը նույնիսկ սեփական լեզուն պահելու անհրաժեշտությունը հասկանալով ու ուրիշներին քարոզելով երեխուն ուղարկում էր «պրեստիժնի» դպրոց:

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2010), davidus (11.05.2010), My World My Space (11.05.2010), Rammstein (11.05.2010), Շինարար (22.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Օտարլեզու դպրոցներ պետք են մեզ շաաաաատ,ափսոս իմ վախտով տենց շատ դպրոցներ չկային անգլերեն թեքումով,մանավանդ ոչ պետականavitH ջան մեր դպրոցները տենց են եղել տենց ել կմնան :


Նույն հեղինակի հաջորդ գրառումը Ինչո՞ւ եք ուզում գնալ Հայաստանից թեմայում է, ինչը լիուլի բացատրում է սույն տեսակետի դրդապատճառը ու միաժամանակ ամրապնդում տեսակետը, որ պետական շահից ելնելով չի կարելի թույլատրել օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացումը:

----------


## Adriano

> Ես էլ ասում եմ, ունենք փաստ, որ մեր երկիրը անկախացավ, դրանից հետո որակի անկում տեղի ունեցավ:
> 
> *Առաջարկ. եկեք պաշտոնապես դառնանք Ռուսաստանի մարզ:*


Ես նման կարգի անիմաստ բան չեմ ասել, կխնդրեմ մեկնաբանելուց լինել ավելի ճշգչիտ: Քսան տարիա չենք կարողանում բարելավել մեր կրթական համակարգը, ինչ եք առաջարկում, ևս քսան տարի նստենք ու հազարավոր գրքեր տպենք, միլիոնավոր մարդկանց ավարատացնենք, այ մարդ չեն կարողանում էլի: Եթե չենք կարողանում սեփական ուժերով կօգնեն այլ ուժեր, իսկ մասնավորապես օտարազգի դպրոցների բացումը կրթական պրոցեսին չի խանգարի: Իսկ ով է ասում, որ մենք երբևէ անկախ ենք եղել, ալան թալանը եղել են մեր անկախության ուղղեկիցները: Եվ իհարկե , եթե այս գործընթացը նույն ալան թալանով կազմակերպվի իհարկե ոչ մի բան չի լինի, նույնը կմնա:

----------

tikopx (11.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես նման կարգի անիմաստ բան չեմ ասել, կխնդրեմ մեկնաբանելուց լինել ավելի ճշգչիտ: Քսան տարիա չենք կարողանում բարելավել մեր կրթական համակարգը, ինչ եք առաջարկում, ևս քսան տարի նստենք ու հազարավոր գրքեր տպենք, միլիոնավոր մարդկանց ավարատացնենք, այ մարդ չեն կարողանում էլի: Եթե չենք կարողանում սեփական ուժերով կօգնեն այլ ուժեր, իսկ մասնավորապես օտարազգի դպրոցների բացումը կրթական պրոցեսին չի խանգարի: Իսկ ով է ասում, որ մենք երբևէ անկախ ենք եղել, ալան թալանը եղել են մեր անկախության ուղղեկիցները: Եվ իհարկե , եթե այս գործընթացը նույն ալան թալանով կազմակերպվի իհարկե ոչ մի բան չի լինի, նույնը կմնա:


Իրականում լրիվ նույն տրամաբանությունն է: Բոլորովին տարբերություն չկա: Իսկ ես չեմ առաջարկում նույն ձևի շարունակել, առաջարկում եմ ճիշտ լուծում գտնել, ոչ թե մյուս աչքն էլ հանել: Բացարձակ ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա կոչ կանենք նորից սովետանալ, թե նորից ներմուծենք օտարալեզու դպրոցներ: Պետական լեզվով հանրակրթությունը անկախ երկրի ցուցանիշներից մեկն է ու բնավ ոչ երկրորդական դեր ունեցողը: Իսկ օտարալեզու ուսում մտցնելը բացարձակապես չի կարող օգնել կրթության բարելավմանը, դեռ մի բան էլ կարող է վնասել: Պետք է համակարգը փոխվի, ոչ թե նույն համակարգում ուրիշ ապուշություն ավելացվի:

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2010), davidus (11.05.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Ես նման կարգի անիմաստ բան չեմ ասել, կխնդրեմ մեկնաբանելուց լինել ավելի ճշգչիտ: Քսան տարիա չենք կարողանում բարելավել մեր կրթական համակարգը, ինչ եք առաջարկում, ևս քսան տարի նստենք ու հազարավոր գրքեր տպենք, միլիոնավոր մարդկանց ավարատացնենք, այ մարդ չեն կարողանում էլի: Եթե չենք կարողանում սեփական ուժերով կօգնեն այլ ուժեր, իսկ մասնավորապես օտարազգի դպրոցների բացումը կրթական պրոցեսին չի խանգարի: Իսկ ով է ասում, որ մենք երբևէ անկախ ենք եղել, ալան թալանը եղել են մեր անկախության ուղղեկիցները: Եվ իհարկե , եթե այս գործընթացը նույն ալան թալանով կազմակերպվի իհարկե ոչ մի բան չի լինի, նույնը կմնա:


միանգամայն ճիշտ ես,բայց մարդիկ կան ուզում են նստեն սպասեն  :Angry2:

----------

Adriano (11.05.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Իրականում լրիվ նույն տրամաբանությունն է: Բոլորովին տարբերություն չկա: Իսկ ես չեմ առաջարկում նույն ձևի շարունակել, առաջարկում եմ ճիշտ լուծում գտնել, ոչ թե մյուս աչքն էլ հանել: Բացարձակ ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա կոչ կանենք նորից սովետանալ, թե նորից ներմուծենք օտարալեզու դպրոցներ: Պետական լեզվով հանրակրթությունը անկախ երկրի ցուցանիշներից մեկն է ու բնավ ոչ երկրորդական դեր ունեցողը: Իսկ օտարալեզու ուսում մտցնելը բացարձակապես չի կարող օգնել կրթության բարելավմանը, դեռ մի բան էլ կարող է վնասել: Պետք է համակարգը փոխվի, ոչ թե նույն համակարգում ուրիշ ապուշություն ավելացվի:


 20 տարիա փոխում են էլի, բա ուր են արդյունքները: Ինչ ասեմ ես գտնում եմ, որ համակարգի փոփոխությունը մի տեղից պետք է սկսվի իսկ կրթության ազատականացումը միայն  դրան լավ կնպաստի: Սա թույլ կտա տեսնել ուրիշների լավը, սակայն ոչ թե այն նույնությամբ արտատպելու նպատակով, այլ դպրոցական համակարգի մեջ առավել ցավոտ, թույլ կողմերը հայկականով փոխարինելու համար: Բոլորս գիտենք , որ մեր դպրոցներում կոռուպցիա կա: Ցածր աշխատավարձեր, ցածր որակի դասագրքեր, կոռուցիոն ապրելակերպին սովորություն: Գիտենք, որ ասենք նույն անգլիայում, կամ ՌԴ-ում այս օղակները ավելի ոչ կոռումպացված են, ունեն լավ գրքեր, ուսուցիչները բարձր են վարձատրվում: Դե , եթե էդքան խելոք էինք ինչու առանց օտարազգի դպրոց բացելու չբարձրացրիք ուսուցչի աշխատավարձը, որովհետև ոչ մեկ չէր կպել դպրոցի գրպանին: Իսկ օտարազգի դպրոցների մուտքը կստեղծի մի իրավիճակ ուր էլ տարբերակ չի լինի գլուխ պահելու: Կամ փոխում ես մտածելակերպդ հայ դպրոց կամ օտարազգիները հաղթում են: Իսկ վերջինս չթողելու համար կսկսվեն փոխվել նաև այն չափանիշները, որ ներկայացվում են մեր դպրոցներին, դրանք ավելի որակյալ դարձնելու համար:

----------


## Ariadna

> 20 տարիա փոխում են էլի, բա ուր են արդյունքները: Ինչ ասեմ ես գտնում եմ, որ համակարգի փոփոխությունը մի տեղից պետք է սկսվի իսկ կրթության ազատականացումը միայն  դրան լավ կնպաստի: Սա թույլ կտա տեսնել ուրիշների լավը, սակայն ոչ թե այն նույնությամբ արտատպելու նպատակով, այլ դպրոցական համակարգի մեջ առավել ցավոտ, թույլ կողմերը հայկականով փոխարինելու համար: Բոլորս գիտենք , որ մեր դպրոցներում կոռուպցիա կա: Ցածր աշխատավարձեր, ցածր որակի դասագրքեր, կոռուցիոն ապրելակերպին սովորություն: Գիտենք, որ ասենք նույն անգլիայում, կամ ՌԴ-ում այս օղակները ավելի ոչ կոռումպացված են, ունեն լավ գրքեր, ուսուցիչները բարձր են վարձատրվում: Դե , եթե էդքան խելոք էինք ինչու առանց օտարազգի դպրոց բացելու չբարձրացրիք ուսուցչի աշխատավարձը, որովհետև ոչ մեկ չէր կպել դպրոցի գրպանին: Իսկ օտարազգի դպրոցների մուտքը կստեղծի մի իրավիճակ ուր էլ տարբերակ չի լինի գլուխ պահելու: Կամ փոխում ես մտածելակերպդ հայ դպրոց կամ օտարազգիները հաղթում են: Իսկ վերջինս չթողելու համար կսկսվեն փոխվել նաև այն չափանիշները, որ ներկայացվում են մեր դպրոցներին, դրանք ավելի որակյալ դարձնելու համար:


Ադրիանո, գրածդ կարդալով էնպիսի տպավորություն ստացա, թե քեզ թվում է, որ էդ օտարալեզու դպրոցները, ասենք եթե անգլիական է վերահսկվելու ու ֆինանսավորվելու է Մեծ Բրիտանիայի կրթության նախարարության կողմից, ռուսականը՝ Ռուսաստանից, մասնագետներն էլ բոլոր առարկաների համապատասխան երկրներից են հրավիրվելու։ Էդ դեպքում կհավատայի, որ էդ որակը կապահովվեր, չնայած միևնույնն է իմ երեխային չէի տանի էդպիսի դպրոց, որովհետև իմ համար առաջին հերթին կարևոր է, որ երեխաս նորմալ կրթություն ստանա մայրենիով ու տիրապետի իր լեզվին, մնացածը միշտ էլ կարելի է շտկել, իսկ մայրենիի անգրագիտությունը և օտար մտածելակերպը ինչ էլ անես չես կարող վերացնել։

----------

Chuk (11.05.2010), davidus (11.05.2010)

----------


## tikopx

մի քիչ լավ է ասված`մեր դպրոցներում կոռուպցիա կա, հիմա պիտի անպայման իրանց մոտ պարապի երեխան,եթե իմացան որ ուրիշի մոտա պարապում 2-եր կշարի:Ինչու չբացել օտարլեզու դպրոցներ?Մեկա ենդեղ ել են անցնելու հայերեն ուղղակի մի քիչ հեշտացված ծրագրով,բայց համոզվաշ եմ , որ ավելի բարձր մակարդակով,քան մեր դպրոցներում են անցնում խորացված հայերեն:Ենդեղ դասատուները չեն մտածի փողի մասին,որովհետև հաջորդ օրը դուրս կթռնեն դասարանից `տնօրենի միջամտությամբ:Ուսումի մակարդակը հաստատ բարձր կլինի մի քանի անգամ:

----------

Adriano (11.05.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> մի քիչ լավ է ասված`մեր դպրոցներում կոռուպցիա կա, հիմա պիտի անպայման իրանց մոտ պարապի երեխան,եթե իմացան որ ուրիշի մոտա պարապում 2-եր կշարի:Ինչու չբացել օտարլեզու դպրոցներ?Մեկա ենդեղ ել են անցնելու հայերեն ուղղակի մի քիչ հեշտացված ծրագրով,բայց համոզվաշ եմ , որ ավելի բարձր մակարդակով,քան մեր դպրոցներում են անցնում խորացված հայերեն:Ենդեղ դասատուները չեն մտածի փողի մասին,որովհետև հաջորդ օրը դուրս կթռնեն դասարանից `տնօրենի միջամտությամբ:Ուսումի մակարդակը հաստատ բարձր կլինի մի քանի անգամ:


Իսկ կբացատրե՞ս, թե դա ինչ կապ ունի լեզվի հետ։ Որ դպրոցը օտարալեզու է կոռուպցիա չի լինի, որ հայկական է պետք է լինի՞, ուսման մակարդակը ինչու պետք է բարձր լինի ավելի քան հայկականու՞մ։ Եթե էդ ձևը գիտեն, կարող են կիրառել նաև նորմալ պետական դպրոցում, չէ՞։ Հիմա կասեք դա վճարովի է լինելու։ Է թող վճարովի լինի, բայց նորմալ հայկական դպրոց։ Լեզուն ինչով է նպաստում կոռուպցիայի վերացմանը կամ կրթական մակարդակի բարձրացմանը, կբացատրե՞ք։

----------


## Adriano

> Իսկ կբացատրե՞ս, թե դա ինչ կապ ունի լեզվի հետ։ Որ դպրոցը օտարալեզու է կոռուպցիա չի լինի, որ հայկական է պետք է լինի, ուսման մակարդակը ինչու պետք է բարձր լինի ավելի քան հայկականու՞մ։ եթե էդ ձևը գիտեն, կարող են կիրառել նաև նորմալ պետական դպրոցում, չէ՞։


Ահա մոտեցար բուն հարցին, հիմա մեր դպրոցները հայկական են? էլ մի մտածի ասեմ այո հայկական են: Կոռուպցիա կա? այո կա էն էլ ինչ դձևի, հաամենայն դեպս դեռ հայկան դպրոցներումա կոռուպցիա դիտվում:Ուսման մակարդակը այժմյա հայկական դպրոցում ինչպիսին է? Ասեմ ահավոր վատ, մարդ նույնիսկ մայրենի լեզու և պատմություն չգիտի: բայց լավ գիտի ասենք Անգլիայի թագուհին ինչ գույնի տռուսիկա էսոր հագել: Դե եթե կիրառող էին կկիրառեյին էլի: Ոչ այժմյա ռեժիմը, ոչ լևոնականությունը իրա սրբազան Աշոտ Բլեյանով, իսկ սերժը` էս տուպոյ Աշոտյանով չեն կարողանում լուծել մի պարզ բան, ստղծեն առողջ կրթված սերունդ:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ահա մոտեցար բուն հարցին, հիմա մեր դպրոցները հայկական են? էլ մի մտածի ասեմ այո հայկական են: Կոռուպցիա կա? այո կա էն էլ ինչ դձևի, հաամենայն դեպս դեռ հայկան դպրոցներումա կոռուպցիա դիտվում:Ուսման մակարդակը այժմյա հայկական դպրոցում ինչպիսին է? Ասեմ ահավոր վատ, մարդ նույնիսկ մայրենի լեզու և պատմություն չգիտի: բայց լավ գիտի ասենք Անգլիայի թագուհին ինչ գույնի տռուսիկա էսոր հագել: Դե եթե կիրառող էին կկիրառեյին էլի: Ոչ այժմյա ռեժիմը, ոչ լևոնականությունը իրա սրբազան Աշոտ Բլեյանով, իսկ սերժը` էս տուպոյ Աշոտյանով չեն կարողանում լուծել մի պարզ բան, ստղծեն առողջ կրթված սերունդ:


Ասածիդ իմաստը չեմ հասկանում։ դու ասում ես, որ էդ օտարալեզուն բացեն, էդ բոլորը պրոբլեմները կլուծվեն, ո՞նց։ Եթե լուծել կարող են, հիմա էլ կլուծեն, ինչ կապ ունի օտարալեզվությունը։

----------


## tikopx

> Իսկ կբացատրե՞ս, թե դա ինչ կապ ունի լեզվի հետ։ Որ դպրոցը օտարալեզու է կոռուպցիա չի լինի, որ հայկական է պետք է լինի՞, ուսման մակարդակը ինչու պետք է բարձր լինի ավելի քան հայկականու՞մ։ Եթե էդ ձևը գիտեն, կարող են կիրառել նաև նորմալ պետական դպրոցում, չէ՞։ Հիմա կասեք դա վճարովի է լինելու։ Է թող վճարովի լինի, բայց նորմալ հայկական դպրոց։ Լեզուն ինչով է նպաստում կոռուպցիայի վերացմանը կամ կրթական մակարդակի բարձրացմանը, կբացատրե՞ք։


 Ասեմ:Քանի որ սովորելու համար մեծ գումար ենք վճարելու ,իսկ դա համաշխարհային պրակտիկա է` օրինակ ԱՄՆ,իսկ այդ գումարի կեսը դասատուներինա,ուրեմն նրանք փողի կարիք չեն ունենա ,ինչպես մեր հայկական դպրոցներում,ուստի կանեն ամեն ինչ որ երեխան սովորի,ոչ թե մեր դպրոցների նման ,մի հատ բանբանեռկա տաս քարորդը 5 փակեն:

----------


## Adriano

> Ասածիդ իմաստը չեմ հասկանում։ դու ասում ես, որ էդ օտարալեզուն բացեն, էդ բոլորը պրոբլեմները կլուծվեն, ո՞նց։ Եթե լուծել կարող են, հիմա էլ կլուծեն, ինչ կապ ունի օտարալեզվությունը։


Է լուծեյիք մինչև էս հարցի բարձրանալը:

----------

tikopx (11.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> 20 տարիա փոխում են էլի, բա ուր են արդյունքները: Ինչ ասեմ ես գտնում եմ, որ համակարգի փոփոխությունը մի տեղից պետք է սկսվի իսկ կրթության ազատականացումը միայն  դրան լավ կնպաստի: Սա թույլ կտա տեսնել ուրիշների լավը, սակայն ոչ թե այն նույնությամբ արտատպելու նպատակով, այլ դպրոցական համակարգի մեջ առավել ցավոտ, թույլ կողմերը հայկականով փոխարինելու համար: Բոլորս գիտենք , որ մեր դպրոցներում կոռուպցիա կա: Ցածր աշխատավարձեր, ցածր որակի դասագրքեր, կոռուցիոն ապրելակերպին սովորություն: Գիտենք, որ ասենք նույն անգլիայում, կամ ՌԴ-ում այս օղակները ավելի ոչ կոռումպացված են, ունեն լավ գրքեր, ուսուցիչները բարձր են վարձատրվում: Դե , եթե էդքան խելոք էինք ինչու առանց օտարազգի դպրոց բացելու չբարձրացրիք ուսուցչի աշխատավարձը, որովհետև ոչ մեկ չէր կպել դպրոցի գրպանին: Իսկ օտարազգի դպրոցների մուտքը կստեղծի մի իրավիճակ ուր էլ տարբերակ չի լինի գլուխ պահելու: Կամ փոխում ես մտածելակերպդ հայ դպրոց կամ օտարազգիները հաղթում են: Իսկ վերջինս չթողելու համար կսկսվեն փոխվել նաև այն չափանիշները, որ ներկայացվում են մեր դպրոցներին, դրանք ավելի որակյալ դարձնելու համար:


Վերջն ա:
Առաջարկում եմ մեր երեխեքին էքսպորտ անել ասենք Անգլիա: Ստեղ կտեսնեն, որ բոլորը գնում են, ստիպված կլավացնեն:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ասեմ:Քանի որ սովորելու համար մեծ գումար ենք վճարելու ,իսկ դա համաշխարհային պրակտիկա է` օրինակ ԱՄՆ,իսկ այդ գումարի կեսը դասատուներինա,ուրեմն նրանք փողի կարիք չեն ունենա ,ինչպես մեր հայկական դպրոցներում,ուստի կանեն ամեն ինչ որ երեխան սովորի,ոչ թե մեր դպրոցների նման ,մի հատ բանբանեռկա տաս քարորդը 5 փակեն:


Հա, բայց դա ինչ կապ ունի դպրոցը օտարալեզու է թե հայկական։ Էդ վճարովի դպրոցը էլի թող լինի, լինի հայկական, էլի մեծ գումար վճարի, ուսուցչիցդ էլ պահանջի, որ նորմալ կրթություն ապահովի, չապահովեց, դուրս կթռնի դպրոցից։ Դրա համար հեչ պարտադիր չի օտար լեզվով ուսուցումը։

----------


## Rammstein

Երկու բան էլ ասեմ էլի.

1. Եթե դիցուք, Աստված չանի, մի քանի անգլիական, մի քանի ռուսական դպրոցներ բացվեցին, հետո ըտեղի ավարտածները ի՞նչ ԲՈՒՀ-ում պիտի շարունակեն ուսումը: Լավ, ասենք` մի-մի հատ էլ ռուսական ու անգլիական ԲՈՒՀ… բա հետո ո՞րտեղ պիտի աշխատանք գտնեն, Հայաստանո՞ւմ: Ես կարծում եմ էդ մարդիկ պատրաստի արտադրանք են Ամերիկաներ ու Ռուսաստաններ ընդմիշտ ուղեւորվելու, ձուլվելու կորչելու համար:

2. Փոխանակ ուսումնական համակարգը լավացնեն, ընհակառակը` վատացնում են, անցնում են բութ սիստեմներին` դպրոցը 12 տարի, ԲՈՒՀ-ը կրեդիտային զահուրմարներ… Փոխանակ հին համակարգը (որը հազար անգամ ավելի կատարյալ էր) բարելավեին, ենթարկվում են բթացման ստանդարտներին, երեւի ուզում են մարդկանց էնքան բթացնել, որ մեջներից խելոքը իրանք ու մյուս հաստավզերը դառնան…

Սուտ ա, չեմ հավատում, որ էդ օտարալեզու դպրոցներն ուզում են կրթության մակարդակի համար բացեն, թող միամիտների գլուխն էլ չհարթուկեն: :Angry2:

----------


## Ariadna

> Է լուծեյիք մինչև էս հարցի բարձրանալը:


Կներես, Ադրիանո, դու կարող է օտարալեզու կրթություն ես ստացել ամեն դեպքում, որ գրածներս չես հասկանում։ Ես ասում եմ. եթե մարդիկ այսօր ասում են, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցը մակարդակ է ապահովելու, եթե կարողանալու են դա ապահովեն, նույն ձևով թող էդ մակարդակը ապահովեն հայկական դպրոցում։

----------

Chuk (11.05.2010), Kuk (11.05.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Սրանք Պետկան են,դրա համար ել փող չեն կարա վեկալեն,ստիպված կաշառքի ենք հասնում,:Իսկ ենդեղ արդեն օրինականա հավաքվում:տարբերությունը ետա: :Hands Up:

----------


## Chuk

> Է լուծեյիք մինչև էս հարցի բարձրանալը:


Ադրիանո ջան, ես չեմ հոգնի կրկնելուց:
Սա էդ հարցը լուծող օրենք չի: Ասածդ մի փոքր իմաստ կունենար, եթե էս օրենքի նշանակությունը լիներ էդ խնդիր լուծելը, կամ թեկուզ նպատակը չէր լինի, բայց կնպաստեր: Բայց չկա տենց բան ապեր, նիխտ, նետո, նեյն: Չգիտեմ թե ինչից ես վերցրել կամ ում ես հավատացել, որ սա տենց խնդիր ա լուծում, բայց չկա ապեր, չկա տենց բան:

----------


## tikopx

> Կներես, Ադրիանո, դու կարող է օտարալեզու կրթություն ես ստացել ամեն դեպքում, որ գրածներս չես հասկանում։ Ես ասում եմ. եթե մարդիկ այսօր ասում են, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցը մակարդակ է ապահովելու, եթե կարողանալու են դա ապահովեն, նույն ձևով թող էդ մակարդակը ապահովեն հայկական դպրոցում։


չեն կարա հայկական դպրոցներում մակարդակ ապաովեն քանի դեռ աշխատավարձ չկա,

----------


## Ariadna

> Սրանք Պետկան են,դրա համար ել փող չեն կարա վեկալեն,ստիպված կաշառքի ենք հասնում,:Իսկ ենդեղ արդեն օրինականա հավաքվում:տարբերությունը ետա:


Իմ ասածն էլ էն ա, որ կարող են բացվել վճարովի, ոչ պետական հայկական որակյալ դպրոցներ։ Վճարովի ու որակյալ լինելու համար պետք չի, որ դպրոցը լինի օտարալեզու։

----------

Chuk (11.05.2010), tikopx (11.05.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Հա մենակ օտարլեզվի դպրոցում  կարան ապահովեն բարձր աշխատավարձ քանի որ բյուջեից չի ապահովում ետ փողը,իսկ ենդեղ չեն կարանՀասկացանք իրար :Hands Up:  :Ok:

----------


## Adriano

> Կներես, Ադրիանո, դու կարող է օտարալեզու կրթություն ես ստացել ամեն դեպքում, որ գրածներս չես հասկանում։ Ես ասում եմ. եթե մարդիկ այսօր ասում են, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցը մակարդակ է ապահովելու, եթե կարողանալու են դա ապահովեն, նույն ձևով թող էդ մակարդակը ապահովեն հայկական դպրոցում։


Այո որքան լավ կլիներ, որ հայկական դպրոցները այնպսի որակ ունենային, որ դեռ մենք զարգացնեյինք մեր հայերենը աշխարչհում, բայց արդեն երկար ժամանակ է այդ որակը աշխատում են բարելավել չի լինում: Ես էլ ասում եմ ինչից եկավ օտարլեզու դպրոցներ բացելու հարցը, սա հենց այնպես չի արվում, ես գտնում եմ, որ սա որակը բարձրացնելու կոմպլեքս քաղաքականության մասն է:

----------

tikopx (11.05.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Սրանք Պետկան են,դրա համար ել փող չեն կարա վեկալեն,ստիպված կաշառքի ենք հասնում,:Իսկ ենդեղ արդեն օրինականա հավաքվում:տարբերությունը ետա:


Ո՞նց չեն կարողանում վերցնել: Հլը տես դպրոցներում ինչ ա կատարվում. ֆոնդի փող, հավաքարարի փող, դասագրքերի փող, դպրոցական համազգեստի փող, դասարանների վերանորոգման փող, էս վերջերս 114-ի մասին ինչ-որ տեղ կարդացի ինչ-որ պայմանագրերի փող: Էս հավաքել չի, բա ի՞նչ ա:

----------


## Katka

> Իմ ասածն էլ էն ա, որ կարող են բացվել վճարովի, ոչ պետական հայկական որակյալ դպրոցներ։ Վճարովի ու որակյալ լինելու համար պետք չի, որ դպրոցը լինի օտարալեզու։


Անն, այ Անն, ու՞մ համար բացվեն վճարովի հայկական դպրոցներ: Ինչի՞ համար բացվեն:

----------

Adriano (11.05.2010), tikopx (11.05.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Հա մենակ օտարլեզվի դպրոցում  կարան ապահովեն բարձր աշխատավարձ *քանի որ բյուջեից չի ապահովում* ետ փողը,իսկ ենդեղ չեն կարանՀասկացանք իրար





> Իմ ասածն էլ էն ա, որ կարող են բացվել վճարովի, *ոչ պետական* *հայկական որակյալ* դպրոցներ։ Վճարովի ու որակյալ լինելու համար պետք չի, որ դպրոցը լինի օտարալեզու։


Ախր հենց վերեւի գրառումն էր, կարդայիր էլի, tikopx:

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Ո՞նց չեն կարողանում վերցնել: Հլը տես դպրոցներում ինչ ա կատարվում. ֆոնդի փող, հավաքարարի փող, դասագրքերի փող, դպրոցական համազգեստի փող, դասարանների վերանորոգման փող, էս վերջերս 114-ի մասին ինչ-որ տեղ կարդացի ինչ-որ պայմանագրերի փող: Էս հավաքել չի, բա ի՞նչ ա:


դրանք գնում  տնօրենի ու տենց մարդկանց ջեբը,անօրինական փողա:100 անգամ նախարարությունը ասեց որ ետ փող հավաքելը անօրինական է:

----------


## Ariadna

> Հա մենակ օտարլեզվի դպրոցում  կարան ապահովեն բարձր աշխատավարձ քանի որ բյուջեից չի ապահովում ետ փողը,իսկ ենդեղ չեն կարանՀասկացանք իրար


Չէ, դժվար իրար հասկանանք, որովհետև դատելով գրածներիցդ, դու էլ էդքան լավ չես հասկանում հայերեն։ Արդեն մի քանի անգամ գրեցի, որ վճարովի դպրոցը պարտադիր չի, որ լինի օտարալեզու։  Էստեղ խոսքը պետբյուջեով ֆինանսավորվող դպրոցներին չի վերաբերում։

----------


## Chuk

> Անն, այ Անն, ու՞մ համար բացվեն վճարովի հայկական դպրոցներ: Ինչի՞ համար բացվեն:


Ինչի՞ չկան էդպիսի դպրոցներ: Ասեմ որ կան: Մեծ հեղինակություն են վայելում: Բայց էդ Ադրիանոյի գովերգած (մտացածին) մրցակցությունը չի սկսվում: Իրար մեջ մրցում են:

----------


## Ariadna

> Անն, այ Անն, ու՞մ համար բացվեն վճարովի հայկական դպրոցներ: Ինչի՞ համար բացվեն:


Կատյուշ ջան, դու էլ չես հասկանու՞մ։ Նրանց համար, ովքեր որ ունեն հնարավորություն և իրոք ուզում են, որ երեխան լավ կրթություն ստանա։ Վճարովի օտարալեզու՞ն ինչի համար ա բացվում, ու՞մ համար։

----------


## Kuk

> դրանք գնում  տնօրենի ու տենց մարդկանց ջեբը,անօրինական փողա:100 անգամ նախարարությունը ասեց որ ետ փող հավաքելը անօրինական է:


Ասելով հո չի՞, դեմն առնել ա պետք, բայց չեն կարա, ինչի՞, որովհետև դեմն առնելու համար պետքա պատժեն դպրոցի տնօրեններին, բայց էդ դպրոցի տնօրեններն իրենց ժամանակ առ ժամանակ պետք են գալիս. չէ՞ որ ընտրությունների ժամանակ դպրոցները վերածվում են ընտրատեղամասերի, և դպրոցների տնօրեններն էլ իրենց ակտիվ մասնակցությունն են ցուցաբերում իրենց ընտրատեղամասերում, ինչի արդյունքում նրանք ստանում են ապօրինի գումարներ հավաքելու հնարավորություն: Այսինքն՝ նախարարությունն ինքն ասում, ինքը լսում ա «անօրինական է» արտահայտությունը: Ու նախարարությունը թող չասի, մենք դա գիտենք, նախարարությունը թող կանխի դա:

----------

tikopx (11.05.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ինչի՞ չկան էդպիսի դպրոցներ: Ասեմ որ կան: Մեծ հեղինակություն են վայելում: Բայց էդ Ադրիանոյի գովերգած (մտացածին) մրցակցությունը չի սկսվում: Իրար մեջ մրցում են:


Պետականը ոչ պետականի հետ երբեք չի կարող մրցել, և դա բնական է։

----------

Chuk (11.05.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Ասելով հո չի՞, դեմն առնել ա պետք, բայց չեն կարա, ինչի՞, որովհետև դեմն առնելու համար պետքա պատժեն դպրոցի տնօրեններին, բայց էդ դպրոցի տնօրեններն իրենց ժամանակ առ ժամանակ պետք են գալիս. չէ՞ որ ընտրությունների ժամանակ դպրոցները վերածվում են ընտրատեղամասերի, և դպրոցների տնօրեններն էլ իրենց ակտիվ մասնակցությունն են ցուցաբերում իրենց ընտրատեղամասերում, ինչիարդյունքում նրանք ստանում են ապօրինի գումարներ հավաքելու հնարավորություն: Այսինքն՝ նախարարությունն ինքն ասում, ինքը լսում ա «անօրինական է» արտահայտությունը: Ու նախարարությունը թող չասի, մենք դա գիտենք, նախարարությունը թող կանխի դա:


թող  :Think:  ետ օրը դժվար գա

----------


## Katka

> Ախր հենց վերեւի գրառումն էր, կարդայիր էլի, tikopx:


Կարդացել եմ, դրա համար էլ հարցնում եմ: :Wink: 
Ֆորում է ու քննարկում,  եթե ինձ էր վերաբերում:
Էսօր հասարակության կենսամակարդակը գնալով վատանում է, մենք էլ կրթության որակի իբր բարձրացման համար փողի գռփման նոր աղբյուրներ ենք առաջարկում ձեւավորել, փոխարենը կառավարման համակարգի խնդիրները լուծենք:
Հ.Գ. Չհասկացա նաեւ Adriano-ի ու tipox-ի տված շնորհակալությունների իմաստը: Վերջիններիս առումով մի բան ասեմ, ես էլ սխալներ եմ անում, բայց ձգտեք հնարավորինս գրագետ հայերենով գրել, որ ձեր առաջարկը համապատասխանի իրականությանը: :Wink:

----------

Chuk (11.05.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Անն, այ Անն, ու՞մ համար բացվեն վճարովի հայկական դպրոցներ: Ինչի՞ համար բացվեն:


Նրանց համար, ովքեր երեխային դպրոց են տանում ոչ թե կրթվելու, այլ ցուցադրվելու համար: Որ 1-ին դասարանում սովորող երեխային 3 մեքենայով են դպրոց տանում: Այ դրանց հասարակությունից մեկուսացնելու համար: Որ գնան առանձին դպրոցում իրանք իրանց նմանների մոտ ցուցադրվեն, ոչ թե ազդեն կրթվելու համար դպրոց հաճախող երեխաների առողջ հոգեբանության վրա:

----------


## Katka

> Կատյուշ ջան, դու էլ չես հասկանու՞մ։ Նրանց համար, ովքեր որ ունեն հնարավորություն և իրոք ուզում են, որ երեխան լավ կրթություն ստանա։ Վճարովի օտարալեզու՞ն ինչի համար ա բացվում, ու՞մ համար։


Հա՛, չեմ հասկանում: Ինչ ա նշանակում՝ ով հնարավորություն ունի: Անն, հարցը տենց լուծում չի ստանա: Քո երկրում էսօր գներ են բարձրացնում, մարդիկ հացի խնդիր են լուծում ու գիտես՝ ով հնարավորություն կունենա՝ հաստավիզը, իսկ դա ոչ մի կերպ որակ չի փոխի:
Ես շեշտել եմ, որ օտարալեզվին դեմ եմ ու դրա մասին պետք չի նորից հարց տալ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> 20 տարիա փոխում են էլի, բա ուր են արդյունքները: Ինչ ասեմ ես գտնում եմ, որ համակարգի փոփոխությունը մի տեղից պետք է սկսվի իսկ կրթության ազատականացումը միայն  դրան լավ կնպաստի: Սա թույլ կտա տեսնել ուրիշների լավը, սակայն ոչ թե այն նույնությամբ արտատպելու նպատակով, այլ դպրոցական համակարգի մեջ առավել ցավոտ, թույլ կողմերը հայկականով փոխարինելու համար: Բոլորս գիտենք , որ մեր դպրոցներում կոռուպցիա կա: Ցածր աշխատավարձեր, ցածր որակի դասագրքեր, կոռուցիոն ապրելակերպին սովորություն: Գիտենք, որ ասենք նույն անգլիայում, կամ ՌԴ-ում այս օղակները ավելի ոչ կոռումպացված են, ունեն լավ գրքեր, ուսուցիչները բարձր են վարձատրվում: Դե , եթե էդքան խելոք էինք ինչու առանց օտարազգի դպրոց բացելու չբարձրացրիք ուսուցչի աշխատավարձը, որովհետև ոչ մեկ չէր կպել դպրոցի գրպանին: Իսկ օտարազգի դպրոցների մուտքը կստեղծի մի իրավիճակ ուր էլ տարբերակ չի լինի գլուխ պահելու: Կամ փոխում ես մտածելակերպդ հայ դպրոց կամ օտարազգիները հաղթում են: Իսկ վերջինս չթողելու համար կսկսվեն փոխվել նաև այն չափանիշները, որ ներկայացվում են մեր դպրոցներին, դրանք ավելի որակյալ դարձնելու համար:


Փաստորեն, դու քո երեխային կտանես օտարալեզու դպրոց, որպեսզի բարձրանա հայալեզու դպրոցների մակարդա՞կը: Դու քո երեխային կտանես օտարալեզու դպրոց հայկական դպրոցների կրթության մակարդակի բարձրացմամբ մտահոգվա՞ծ:
Չես զգու՞մ քո մտածելակերպի աբսուրդայնությունը:

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Պետականը ոչ պետականի հետ երբեք չի կարող մրցել, և դա բնական է։


Անն ջան,ոնց հասկացա քեզ կարճ տենց են դիմում,դու կոնկրետ առաջարկ ունես?ասա մենք ել իմանանք,մենակ չասես նախարարությունու պետությունը թող մտածի դրա մասին

----------


## tikopx

> Փաստորեն, դու քո երեխային կտանես օտարալեզու դպրոց, որպեսզի բարձրանա հայալեզու դպրոցների մակարդա՞կը: Դու քո երեխային կտանես օտարալեզու դպրոց հայկական դպրոցների կրթության մակարդակի բարձրացմամբ մտահոգվա՞ծ:
> Չես զգու՞մ քո մտածելակերպի աբսուրդայնությունը:


 կներես հարցը ինձ ուղղված չի ,բայց ես ասեմ որ  կտանեմ` մտածելով իրա  ապագայի մասին:

----------


## Ariadna

> Հա՛, չեմ հասկանում: Ինչ ա նշանակում՝ ով հնարավորություն ունի: Անն, հարցը տենց լուծում չի ստանա: Քո երկրում էսօր գներ են բարձրացնում, մարդիկ հացի խնդիր են լուծում ու գիտես՝ ով հնարավորություն կունենա՝ հաստավիզը, իսկ դա ոչ մի կերպ որակ չի փոխի:
> Ես շեշտել եմ, որ օտարալեզվին դեմ եմ ու դրա մասին պետք չի նորից հարց տալ:


Կատ, ես ճարահատյալ տարբերակն եմ առաջարկում, օտարալեզու վճարովիի փոխարեն, թող բացեն հայկական վճարովի։ Թե չէ պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ ճիշտը էն ա, որ պետական հանրակրթական դպրոցը լինի բարձր մակարդակի ու նորմալ կրթություն ապահովի։ Իսկ էդ վճարովիից չես փախչի, մարդիկ հացի խնդիր ունեն, բայց կողքի հարևանը շաբաթ–կիրակին փարիզում ա անցկացնում, յոթ հատ տուն ունի, ինը հատ էլ ջիփ, դրանից չես փախչի, էսպես թե էնպես, սոցիալական էդ տարբերությունը միշտ էլ լինելու ա։

----------


## Kuk

> Անն ջան,ոնց հասկացա քեզ կարճ տենց են դիմում,դու կոնկրետ առաջարկ ունես?ասա մենք ել իմանանք,մենակ չասես նախարարությունու պետությունը թող մտածի դրա մասին


Նախարարությունն ու պետությունը թող չմտածեն դրա մասին, դրա մասին վաղուց մարդիկ մտածել են ու սահմանել են կառավարության լիազորությունների ու պարտականությունների մասին նորմեր. նախարարությունն ու պետությունը թող անեն էն, ինչ գտնվում ա էդ նորմերի շրջանակներում:

----------


## Ariadna

> Անն ջան,ոնց հասկացա քեզ կարճ տենց են դիմում,դու կոնկրետ առաջարկ ունես?ասա մենք ել իմանանք,մենակ չասես նախարարությունու պետությունը թող մտածի դրա մասին


Խնդրում եմ նեղություն քաշիր, նախորդ գրառումները կարդա, ի վիճակի չեմ նույն բանը հազար անգամ գրելու։

----------


## Katka

> Կատ, ես ճարահատյալ տարբերակն եմ առաջարկում, օտարալեզու վճարովիի փոխարեն, թող բացեն հայկական վճարովի։ Թե չէ պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ ճիշտը էն ա, որ պետական հանրակրթական դպրոցը լինի բարձր մակարդակի ու նորմալ կրթություն ապահովի։ Իսկ էդ վճարովիից չես փախչի, մարդիկ հացի խնդիր ունեն, բայց կողքի հարևանը շաբաթ–կիրակին փարիզում ա անցկացնում, յոթ հատ տուն ունի, ինը հատ էլ ջիփ, դրանից չես փախչի, էսպես թե էնպես, սոցիալական էդ տարբերությունը միշտ էլ լինելու ա։


Հասկացա :Smile: 
Մենակ թե խնդրի ճարահատյալ լուծումներն են մեզ ես օրին քցել: :Wink:

----------


## tikopx

> Խնդրում եմ նեղություն քաշիր, նախորդ գրառումները կարդա, ի վիճակի չեմ նույն բանը հազար անգամ գրելու։


լօլ իմ գրառումը կատարելիս ետի չկար  :Hands Up:  եջը չեի թարմացրել`<<reflesh>>

----------


## Ariadna

> Հասկացա
> Մենակ թե խնդրի ճարահատյալ լուծումներն են մեզ ես օրին քցել:


դե գիտես ինչ, եթե մի քիչ գլոբալ մտածենք, ամբողջ աշխարհում կա վճարովի դպրոց հասկացությունը, դա էդքան էլ սարսափելի չի, էն ա տխուր, որ իրենց մոտ էդ դպրոց կգնա լավ ինժեների կամ բժշկի երեխան, մեզ մոտ բենզակոլոնկա ունեցողի երեխան։

----------

tikopx (11.05.2010)

----------


## Katka

> դե գիտես ինչ, եթե մի քիչ գլոբալ մտածենք, ամբողջ աշխարհում կա վճարովի դպրոց հասկացությունը, դա էդքան էլ սարսափելի չի, էն ա տխուր, որ իրենց մոտ էդ դպրոց կգնա լավ ինժեների կամ բժշկի երեխան, մեզ մոտ բենզակոլոնկա ունեցողի երեխան։


Էհ, Անն, դա գիտես ինչից է, որ մենք գլոբալ չենք մտածում: Մեր երկրում սաղ լոկալ են մտածում ու տենց բաներ... Ախր դա նենց մեռած հարցեր են, որ հոգնում էլ ես  դրանց մասին խոսալուց:

----------


## Kuk

Հումորային ա, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ճիշտ չի: Թեմայի հետ խիստ կապված ա:





> *ՕՐԵՆՔ ԷԼԻՏԱՐ ԴՊՐՈՑՆԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ*
> 
> Հաշվի առնելով Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում կրթական բարեփոխումներ իրականացնելու առաջանցիկ հրամայականը, մեծապես կարեւորելով մատաղ սերնդի հայեցի դաստիարակության հարաճուն անհրաժեշտությունը, ինչպես նաեւ առաջնորդվելով այն իրողությամբ, որ առանց ժամանակակից բարձրակարգ կրթության Հայաստանը չի կարող արժանապատվորեն դիմագրավել ժամանակակից մարտահրավերներին, առաջարկում ենք անհապաղ ընդունել օրենք էլիտար դպրոցների մասին: Սույն օրենքի ընդունումը ոչ միայն կարագացնի կրթական բարեփոխումների ընթացքը առանձին վերցրած մի շարք կրթօջախներում, այլեւ Հայաստանի համար մշտական տեղ կապահովի քաղաքակիրթ եւ բարձր զարգացած պետությունների շարքում: Եվ այսպես.
> 
> Օրենք էլիտար դպրոցների մասին ¥նախագիծ¤
> 
> *Հոդվ. 1.* Էլիտար են համարվում այն դպրոցները, որտեղ սովորում են ՀՀ բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների, տնտեսվարող սուբյեկտների սեփականատերերի, էլիտար մտավորականների եւ վերջիններիս հետ փոխկապակցված անձանց երեխաները:
> *
> Հոդվ. 2.* Էլիտար դպրոցներում ուսուցման լեզուն ռուսերենն է: Օրենքի սույն պահանջի կատարման նպատակով էլիտար դպրոցների տարածքում ժամանակավորապես կասեցվում է ՀՀ Սահմանադրության այն հատվածը, ըստ որի՝ Հայաստանի պետական լեզուն հայերենն է:
> ...

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2010), Chuk (11.05.2010), Katka (11.05.2010), Rammstein (11.05.2010), tikopx (11.05.2010), Ungrateful (11.05.2010), Ձայնալար (11.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> կներես հարցը ինձ ուղղված չի ,բայց ես ասեմ որ  կտանեմ` մտածելով իրա  ապագայի մասին:


Իսկ ինչու՞ քեզ ուղված չէ:
Կարող եմ առաջարկել իրա ապագայի մասին մտածելու ավել ձեռնտու տարբերակներ:
Օրինակ կարող եք փոխել ձեր բնակության վայրը եւ մշտական բնակության համար ընտրել էնպիսի երկիր, որտեղ կրթության մակարդակը դրված է բարձր հիմքերի վրա: Չէ՞, որ ձեզ առաջնորդողը անհատական, սեփական շահն է, այլ ոչ թե ազգայինը:  Ինչու՞ չտեղափոխվել մշական բնակության Ռուսաստանի դաշնություն չէ՞, որ այնտեղ կրթությունը ռուսալեզու է, հետեւաբար՝ լավը:

----------


## tikopx

> Իսկ ինչու՞ քեզ ուղված չէ:
> Կարող եմ առաջարկել իրա ապագայի մասին մտածելու ավել ձեռնտու տարբերակներ:
> Օրինակ կարող եք փոխել ձեր բնակության վայրը եւ մշտական բնակության համար ընտրել էնպիսի երկիր, որտեղ կրթության մակարդակը դրված է բարձր հիմքերի վրա: Չէ՞, որ ձեզ առաջնորդողը անհատական, սեփական շահն է, այլ ոչ թե ազգայինը:  Ինչու՞ չտեղափոխվել մշական բնակության Ռուսաստանի դաշնություն չէ՞, որ այնտեղ կրթությունը ռուսալեզու է, հետեւաբար՝ լավը:


Չէի ասի ռուսականը լավնա ,բայց եթե փող ունենամ համոզված եղի որ ընտանիքիս հետ կգնամ հասյատանից և բնակություն կհաստատեմ այլ ԵՎրոպական երկրում,քանի որ այնտեղի կրթությունը <<վերջնա>> համեմատած ռուսաստանի և մեր նման 3-րդ կարգի երկրների հետ: երեխայիս ապագան հաստատ լավ կլինի,համ ել մերը:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չէի ասի ռուսականը լավնա ,բայց եթե փող ունենամ համոզված եղի որ ընտանիքիս հետ կգնամ հասյատանից և բնակություն կհաստատեմ այլ ԵՎրոպական երկրում,քանի որ այնտեղի կրթությունը <<վերջնա>> համեմատած ռուսաստանի և մեր նման 3-րդ կարգի երկրների հետ: երեխայիս ապագան հաստատ լավ կլինի,համ ել մերը:


Այ հենց դրանից  էլ սկսի: Չկարծես, թե օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացվելու դեպքում, այդ դպրոցներում կրթության մակարդակը հավասարվելու է քո նշած « վերջնա» կրթական մակարդակին:
Էնպես, որ լավից լավը միշտ էլ կա, կարող ես հիմիկվացնի ճամպրուըկներդ հավաքել :Wink:

----------

tikopx (11.05.2010)

----------


## tikopx

ցավոք այդքան փող չունեմ  :Sad:

----------


## davidus

> Չէի ասի ռուսականը լավնա ,բայց եթե փող ունենամ համոզված եղի որ *ընտանիքիս հետ կգնամ հասյատանից և բնակություն կհաստատեմ այլ ԵՎրոպական երկրում*,քանի որ այնտեղի կրթությունը <<վերջնա>> համեմատած ռուսաստանի և մեր նման 3-րդ կարգի երկրների հետ: երեխայիս *ապագան հաստատ* լավ կլինի,համ ել մերը:


կգնաս, ու մեզ կթողես բախտի քմահաճույքին??? բա մենք ինչ ենք անելու առանց քեզ??? մեղկ չենք.....???

ապեր, դու նույնիսկ բակում պիտի լսած լինեիր, ու ապագան երբեք չի կարա հաստատ լինի... հնարավոր ա, որ հաստատ լինի լավ ապագայի նկատմամբ հույսդ, բայց նույն հնարավորությամբ կարան հույսերդ չարդարանան: Ու մի օր էլ պատահաբար կարող ա նկատես, որ երեխադ հայերեն  կարդալ էլ չգիտի: Դա է լավ ապագան???

Կրթության ոլորտում, բացի պետական լիազոր մարմնից, ուրիշ պատասխանատու չկա: Ուզենք, թե չուզենք, հենց այդ մարմինն ա իրականացնում ողջ քաղաքականությունը այդ ոլորտում: Բոլոր բողոքների հասցեատերը նրանք են:
Դպրոցներ կան, որոնց բացի ուսուցիչների աշխատավարձից ու ծախսած էլ.էներգիայի գումարից (էն էլ սահմանափակ) ուրիշ գումար չեն փոխանցում: Բայց էդ միջոցներով դպրոց չես պահի, չէ: Դրա համար էլ հազար տեսակի "ֆոնդի փող" են հավաքում, որ գոնե գույքը պահեն: Ու ամենավատը նա է, որ նույն նախարարությունը չի կարող տնօրենին ստիպել, որ էդ փողերը չհավաքի: Պատճառը շատ պարզ է. տնօրենն էլ կասի` դե էդ փողերը դու տուր, չես տալիս, դե թող, որ ես իմ ձևերով մի կերպ գոյատևեմ.....  ու հենց այստեղից էլ սկսվում է ամեն ինչը: Ժողովուրդ հավատացեք, եթե դպրոցներին նորմալ փող տան, շան պես հսկելու են էդ փողերը, չեն թողելու, որ մի լումա կորչի: Փողի պակասության խնդիր է:

Ես դեմ եմ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը: Իսկ եթե բացում են, թող բացեն, բայց հայերենը այնտեղ պիտի դասավանդվի այնպես, ինչպես սովորական, հանրակրթական դպրոցներում, ու այդ առարկայի անունը պետք է լինի "Մայրենի լեզու": Իսկ եթե օտարազգի աշակերտներ կան, ապա թող տնօրենի թույլտվությամբ ազատվեն հայերենի դասերին մասնակցելուց: Լրիվ նորմալ է: Կամ էլ հայերեն սովորելուց հաստատ չեն ուշաթափվի... ամբողջ ջավախահայությանը զոռով վրացերեն են սովորացնում, բայց էդ մարդիկ չեն դադարում հայ լինելուց:

----------

Ariadna (12.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> ցավոք այդքան փող չունեմ


Ցավակցում եմ, ինչ արած մի կերպ դիմացի, որ ճակատագրի բերումով հայ ես ծնվել:

----------

tikopx (11.05.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Ցավակցում եմ, ինչ արած մի կերպ դիմացի, որ ճակատագրի բերումով հայ ես ծնվել:


միակ մարդնես որ ինձ հասկացար :Hands Up:

----------


## Չամիչ

> միակ մարդնես որ ինձ հասկացար


Տիկոպկս ջան, ժամանակից շուտ ես ուրախացել, ես չեմ կարող հասկանալ էն մարդկանց, ովքեր  իրենց ազգային պատկանելիության մեջ դեռ չեն կողմորոշվել, ինձ համար գոյություն չունի սկպբունք՝ որտեղ հաց այնտեղ կաց: Էնպես, որ դու կողմնորոշվի, նոր քեզ կփորձեմ հասկանալ:

----------

Rammstein (11.05.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Տիկոպկս ջան, ժամանակից շուտ ես ուրախացել, ես չեմ կարող հասկանալ էն մարդկանց, ովքեր  իրենց ազգային պատկանելիության մեջ դեռ չեն կողմորոշվել, ինձ համար գոյություն չունի սկպբունք՝ որտեղ հաց այնտեղ կաց: Էնպես, որ դու կողմնորոշվի, նոր քեզ կփորձեմ հասկանալ:


սենց ասեմ` Հայեմ եմ ,քանի որ ստեղ եմ ծնվել,հոգով ենդեղ եմ,ես ել չգիտեմ  :Think:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Թող սկզբից եղած դպրոցների վիճակը բարելավեն, նոր մտածեն օտարները բացելու մասին: Իսկ ես ամեն ինչը հենց Դիլիջանում բացվելիք դպրոցի պատճառով եղավ: Ձև են բռնել իբր թե միջազգային դպրոց են բացում, բայց էլ չեն ասում ում համար կամ մեր ինչինա պետք էտ միջազգային դպրոցը: Կամ էլ ասենք արդեն բացել են ու  ունենք, չեմ կարծում որ այդտեղ բացի մեր փողատերերի հայ երեխաներից  ուրիշ երեխա գա ու սովորի:Իսկ այդպես թող ուղարկեն այլ երկրում սովորելու , թե տենց ուսման ծարավ ունեն  :Xeloq:  
Ես հիմա համեմատության մեջ եմ դնում այն դպրոցը որտեղ ես եմ սովորել/ սովորական հանրակրթական միջնակարգ դպրոց/ և մեր քաղաքում առկա ռուսկան թեքումով դպրոցի միջև: Ոչ մի տարբերություն չեմ գտնում, բացի այն, որ մեր դպրոցը միշտ առաջատարնա եղել. միշտ օլիմպիական երեխաներ ենք ունեցել, մինչև անգամ հանրապետական օլիմպիադաներին մասնկացող ու առաջին տեղերը զբաղեցնողներ, ոնց որ ասենք Շիրակացիի ու ֆիզմաթի երեխաներն են:
 Իսկ հետագայում մեր այդ փառապանծ ռուսական դպրոցը վերածվեց ֆուտբոլային ուղղվածությամբ դպրոցի, չգիտես ինչի  :Dntknw:

----------


## Չամիչ

> սենց ասեմ` Հայեմ եմ ,քանի որ ստեղ եմ ծնվել,հոգով ենդեղ եմ,ես ել չգիտեմ


Տենց չի լինում, դու վերջնական կողմնորոշվի, դու երեւի նկատած կլինես, թե ինչ վատ է երբ տղամարդը իր սեռական կողմնորոշման հարցում տատանվում է: Ցանկացած կողմնորոշում, այդ թվում նաեւ ազգայինը պետք է լինի հստակ: Եթե հայ ես ուրեմն եղիր լիարժեք հայ, եթե տատանվում ես, ապա պատրաստ եղիր անցկացնել ողջ կյանքդ ինքնախարազանման լծի տակ: Նման ինքնախարազանումը սովորաբար, ծնողից ժառանգաբար անցնում է նաեւ զավակներին: Էնպես, որ չկողմնորոշվելու դեպքում, պատրաստ եղիր լույս աշխարհ բերել սեփական ազգային պատկանելության թերարժեքության բարդույթով տառապող զավակներ:

----------

tikopx (11.05.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Տենց չի լինում, դու վերջնական կողմնորոշվի, դու երեւի նկատած կլինես, թե ինչ վատ է երբ տղամարդը իր սեռական կողմնորոշման հարցում տատանվում է: Ցանկացած կողմնորոշում, այդ թվում նաեւ ազգայինը պետք է լինի հստակ: Եթե հայ ես ուրեմն եղիր լիարժեք հայ, եթե տատանվում ես, ապա պատրաստ եղիր անցկացնել ողջ կյանքդ ինքնախարազանման լծի տակ: Նման ինքնախարազանումը սովորաբար, ծնողից ժառանգաբար անցնում է նաեւ զավակներին: Էնպես, որ չկողմնորոշվելու դեպքում, պատրաստ եղիր լույս աշխարհ բերել սեփական ազգային պատկանելության թերարժեքության բարդույթով տառապող զավակներ:


1-ինը նկատել եմ :Smile:  :LOL: 
2-ը մերսի խորհրդի համար :Ok:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես դեմ եմ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը: Իսկ եթե բացում են, թող բացեն, բայց հայերենը այնտեղ պիտի դասավանդվի այնպես, ինչպես սովորական, հանրակրթական դպրոցներում, ու այդ առարկայի անունը պետք է լինի "Մայրենի լեզու": Իսկ եթե օտարազգի աշակերտներ կան, ապա թող տնօրենի թույլտվությամբ ազատվեն հայերենի դասերին մասնակցելուց: Լրիվ նորմալ է: Կամ էլ հայերեն սովորելուց հաստատ չեն ուշաթափվի... ամբողջ ջավախահայությանը զոռով վրացերեն են սովորացնում, բայց էդ մարդիկ չեն դադարում հայ լինելուց:


Ինչի քեզ թվում ա սովետի վախտ որ ռուսական դպրոցներ կային, հայերեն նորմալ չէի՞ն անցնում: :Smile:  Անցնում էին, բայց ասեմ, ինչ մակարդակով ուզում ա անցնեն, ուզում ա անունը լինի «մայրենի լեզու», ուզում ա լինի «Ցավդ տանեմ իմ լեզու» մեկ ա ոչինչ չի փոխվում, որովհետեւ աշակերտները իրանց մայրենի լեզուն անցել են, ոնց որ ես անցել եմ անգլերենը: Իսկ մաթեմատիկա, ֆիզիկա, կենսաբանություն, աշխարհագրություն, ֆիզկուլտուրա, աշխատանքի ուսուցում, քիմիա, ՍՍՀՄ պատմություն, մայն Քամփֆ եւ մյուս առարկաները անցել են ռուսերենով:

----------

Ariadna (12.05.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ոնց գցում-բռնում եմ, խնդիրը աշակերտների մեջ է


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*որոնք դաս սովորելու փոխարեն միմյանց գաղափարով ատչոտ են տալիսայլ ոչ թե դպրոցի կամ ուսուցիչների:

Մի անեկդոտ հիշեցի:
Սրճարանում հաճախորդը դիմում է մատուցողուհուն.
- Ինձ մի բաժակ ջուր, խնդրում եմ:
- Սիրոպո՞վ, թե առանց:
- Առանց:
- Առանց նարնջի՞ սիրոպի, թե առանց լիմոնի սիրոպի:

Հիմա մեզ մոտ նույն վիճակն է: Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, երեխաները հայերեն չեն սովորելու, թե ռուսերեն չեն սովորելու  :LOL:

----------

tikopx (11.05.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ոնց գցում-բռնում եմ, խնդիրը աշակերտների մեջ է
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*որոնք դաս սովորելու փոխարեն միմյանց գաղափարով ատչոտ են տալիսայլ ոչ թե դպրոցի կամ ուսուցիչների:


Պետք չի ծայրահեղացնել, միշտ էլ կան սովորաղներ ու կան չսովորողներ: Այլ հարց է` հիմա սովորողներն են շատ, թե չսովորողները:





> Հիմա մեզ մոտ նույն վիճակն է: Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, երեխաները հայերեն չեն սովորելու, թե ռուսերեն չեն սովորելու


Հնարավոր չի, որ աշակերտը դպրոցում ոչինչ չսովորի:

----------

Ariadna (12.05.2010), Շինարար (11.05.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Պետք չի ծայրահեղացնել, միշտ էլ կան սովորաղներ ու կան չսովորողներ: Այլ հարց է` հիմա սովորողներն են շատ, թե չսովորողները:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Հնարավոր չի, որ աշակերտը դպրոցում ոչինչ չսովորի:


Հիմա սովորողներն են ավելի շատ, համոզվածորեն պնդում եմ, արդեն իմ սերնդից մի երկու անգամ ավելի գրագետ, խելացի, զարգացած ու հղկված սերունդ ա գալիս, կրթական համակարգի թերություններում ամենավերջինը, որ պիտի մեղադրվեն, աշակերտներն են, վերջինն էլ չէ, ընդհանրապես մեղադրվողների ցանկում նրանք տեղ չունեն, նրանք այդ համակարգի շահառուներն են, իսկ թե ինչ համակարգ է նրանց հրամցվում, իրենք դրանում մեղք չունեն: Իսկ էսօր մենք ունենք մի խայտառակ վատ կրթական համակարգ: Սովետական Միությունից ժառանգած ՎԱՏ համակարգը իբր ուզեցան բարեփոխել, ունքը դզելու փոխարեն, աչքն էլ ծռեցին կամ հակառակը, ու էդ համակարգում եղած համարյա ամեն մի նոր քայլ ավելի ԽԱՅՏԱՌԱԿ ա այն դարձնում, օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացումն էլ էդ շարքից ա, հիանում եմ սերունդով, որ էս ամենի հետ էսքան սովորում ա ու էսքան լավն ա:

----------


## Rammstein

> Հիմա սովորողներն են ավելի շատ, համոզվածորեն պնդում եմ, արդեն իմ սերնդից մի երկու անգամ ավելի գրագետ, խելացի, զարգացած ու հղկված սերունդ ա գալիս, կրթական համակարգի թերություններում ամենավերջինը, որ պիտի մեղադրվեն, աշակերտներն են, վերջինն էլ չէ, ընդհանրապես մեղադրվողների ցանկում նրանք տեղ չունեն, նրանք այդ համակարգի շահառուներն են, իսկ թե ինչ համակարգ է նրանց հրամցվում, իրենք դրանում մեղք չունեն: Իսկ էսօր մենք ունենք մի խայտառակ վատ կրթական համակարգ: Սովետական Միությունից ժառանգած ՎԱՏ համակարգը իբր ուզեցան բարեփոխել, ունքը դզելու փոխարեն, աչքն էլ ծռեցին կամ հակառակը, ու էդ համակարգում եղած համարյա ամեն մի նոր քայլ ավելի ԽԱՅՏԱՌԱԿ ա այն դարձնում, օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացումն էլ էդ շարքից ա, հիանում եմ սերունդով, որ էս ամենի հետ էսքան սովորում ա ու էսքան լավն ա:


Խորհրդային համակարգը աշխատող ու փորձված համակարգ էր իր բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ: Էն համակարգը, որը հիմա ներդնում են, էլի աշխատող ա, բայց աշխատում ա մարդկանց դեբիլացնելու ուղղությամբ:  :Pardon:

----------

davidus (12.05.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Պետք չի ծայրահեղացնել, միշտ էլ կան սովորաղներ ու կան չսովորողներ: Այլ հարց է` հիմա սովորողներն են շատ, թե չսովորողները:
> Հնարավոր չի, որ աշակերտը դպրոցում ոչինչ չսովորի:


Իմ ասածի իմաստն այն էր, որ կարևորը աշակերտները իրենք ուզեն սովորել: Երբ մարդը ուզում է սովորել, նա ձևը կգտնի: Սակայն քանի դեռ փոքրիկ բուդկայում լիմոնադ վաճառողն ավելի շատ եկամուտ ունի, քան ակադեմիկոսը, դա պրոբլեմատիկ է: Օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացումը այդ հարցը ոչ մի կերպ չի լուծի:

----------

Chuk (12.05.2010), tikopx (11.05.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իմ ասածի իմաստն այն էր, որ կարևորը աշակերտները իրենք ուզեն սովորել: Երբ մարդը ուզում է սովորել, նա ձևը կգտնի: Սակայն քանի դեռ փոքրիկ բուդկայում լիմոնադ վաճառողն ավելի շատ եկամուտ ունի, քան ակադեմիկոսը, դա պրոբլեմատիկ է: Օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացումը այդ հարցը ոչ մի կերպ չի լուծի:


Այո, էս տասը տարի դպրոցում սովորեցինք, որովհետև պարզապես ուզում էինք սովորել, էս քսան տարի ա՝ապրում ենք, որովհետև ուզում ենք ապրել, ձևը մի կերպ գտնում ենք, մեկս լիմոնադ ծախելով, մյուսը կաշառք ուտելով, բայց ժամանակը չի՞, որ հնարավորությունները այնպիսին լինեն, որ մարդիկ կարողանան ապրել, իմա՝սովորել, անկախ հնարամտության աստիճանից:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես էլ ասում եմ ինչից եկավ օտարլեզու դպրոցներ բացելու հարցը, սա հենց այնպես չի արվում, ես գտնում եմ, որ սա որակը բարձրացնելու կոմպլեքս քաղաքականության մասն է:


Ա՜խ, ինչպե՜ս էի բաց թողել այս հույժ կարևոր կտորը:
Փաստորեն դու գտնում ես, որ սա կոմպլեքս քաղաքականության մի մաս է: Բա էդպես ասա: Խնդիրը փոխվում է: Ադրիանոն գտնու՜մ է...

Փաստորեն ինչ-որ կոմպլեքս քաղաքականություն ա մշակվել ու վրաներս խաբար չկա:

Առաջանում են մի շարք հարցեր, սկսենք: 
*Հարգելի Ադրիանո,*
1. Որտեղի՞ց վերցրիր, որ սա կոմպլեքս քաղաքականության մաս է,
2. Որտեղի՞ց վստահություն, որ եթե անգամ կոմպլեքս քաղաքականության մաս լինի, հաջորդ քայլերը կլինեն,
3. Իսկ ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե կոմպլեքս քաղաքականության մաս չլինի,
4. Իսկ ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե կոմպլեքս քաղաքականության մաս լինի, բայց այդ առեղծվածային բոլորիս անհայտ քաղաքականությունը վատը լինի ու բերի վատ հետևանքների:

Մինչ դու կպատասխանես, իսկ ես անպայման ուզում եմ քո պատասխանները լսել, ասեմ, որ *ոչ մի կոմպլեքս քաղաքականություն կամ դրա հեռավոր ցոլք, գաղափար, միտք պարզապես գոյություն չունի, որ այս օրենքի նախագծի ծնունդն անհրաժեշտ է փնտրել այլ տեղ, որ այս օրենքի նախագիծը մշակվելուց չի խորհրդակցվել ոլորտի մասնագետների ու դրանից հասկացողների հետ, որ այն դրսից թելադրված քաղաքականություն է՝ ուղղված ֆորպոստային երկրի ստրկացմանը:*

----------

Ariadna (12.05.2010), davidus (12.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

*Քաղաքակիրթ ճանապարհով ազգ վերացնելու ճանապարհը հետևյալն է.*

*1. Զրկել մշակույթից ու պատմական փաստերից,
2.Սեփական լեզվից զրկել,
3. Գիտությունը կանգնեցնել. գիտնականին աղքատության մեջ պահել, որ ամեն կոպեկի համար ենթարկվի, գիտությամբ էլ չզբաղվի,
4. Բոլոր նարավոր միջոցներով ծնելիությանը խոչընդոտել:* 

Դե հիմա ասե՛ք. այս կետերից ո՞րը չի կիրառում աշխարհը Հայաստանի ու հայերի նկատմամբ: :Angry2:

----------

Ariadna (12.05.2010), Chuk (12.05.2010), Rammstein (12.05.2010), Tig (12.05.2010), tikopx (11.05.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> *Քաղաքակիրթ ճանապարհով ազգ վերացնելու ճանապարհը հետևյալն է.*
> 
> *1. Զրկել մշակույթից ու պատմական փաստերից,
> 2.Սեփական լեզվից զրկել,
> 3. Գիտությունը կանգնեցնել. գիտնականին աղքատության մեջ պահել, որ ամեն կոպեկի համար ենթարկվի, գիտությամբ էլ չզբաղվի,
> 4. Բոլոր նարավոր միջոցներով ծնելիությանը խոչընդոտել:* 
> 
> Դե հիմա ասե՛ք. այս կետերից ո՞րը չի կիրառում աշխարհը Հայաստանի ու հայերի նկատմամբ:


Ասենք, երրորդն ու չորրորդը: Դրանք մեր ներքին խնդիրներն են, պետք չէ աշխարհին մեղադրել:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ասենք, երրորդն ու չորրորդը: Դրանք մեր ներքին խնդիրներն են, պետք չէ աշխարհին մեղադրել:


Միանշանակ չի էդքան էլ երրորդ կետի հարցը: Իսկ չորրորդը միանշանակ աշխարհն ա միջամտում բավական շատ: Օրինակ մոդա է գցում այնպիսի հագուստ, որ սեռական օրգաններին խիստ հակացուցված է. շալվարները կիպ, ներքնաշորը կիպ, արհեստական ու ռեզինային: Թեկուզ արտասահմանից ներմուծվող դեղորայքը, որ մեզ են հրամցնում: Բա կոսմետիկան: 
Մի բան ասեմ. ինչքան էլ լավ կոսմետիկա լինի, արտասահմանի ջրից հայկական ջուր հնարավոր չի ստանալ: Իսկ ջրի միջոցով ինչ ուզեն կարող են անել. թեկուզ ինֆորմացիա գրել ջրի վրա, որ հայերի դեմ լինի: Վստահել չի կարելի:

----------


## Chuk

Ֆոտոն, ես քո հետ համաձայն եմ շարադրածդ կետերի հարցում, բայց համաձայն չեմ, որ աշխարհը դա նպատակադրված անում է ազգ վերացնելու համար: Պարզապես քայլերից յուրաքանչյուրը բխում է այս կամ այն երկրի (կազմակերպության, կառույցի ևն) շահերի հետ, միաժամանակ մեր համար պարունակում է նման վտանգ:

----------


## ministr

Էդ ամեն ինչը կա, բայց ամբողջ ցավն այն է, որ դա անում է ոչ թե աշխարհը, այլ մենք մեր ձեռքով... Կառավարություն` պրիվետ!

----------

Ariadna (13.05.2010), Chuk (13.05.2010), davidus (12.05.2010), Katka (13.05.2010), Tig (12.05.2010), Ձայնալար (12.05.2010), Շինարար (13.05.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Իհարկե իմ կողմից հիմարություն կլինի ասեմ գիտես Չուկ ջան սխալ ես մասնավորապես ի նկատի ունեմ այս մասը.
ոչ մի կոմպլեքս քաղաքականություն կամ դրա հեռավոր ցոլք, գաղափար, միտք պարզապես գոյություն չունի, որ այս օրենքի նախագծի ծնունդն անհրաժեշտ է փնտրել այլ տեղ, որ այս օրենքի նախագիծը մշակվելուց չի խորհրդակցվել ոլորտի մասնագետների ու դրանից հասկացողների հետ, որ այն դրսից թելադրված քաղաքականություն է՝ ուղղված ֆորպոստային երկրի ստրկացմանը:

Ինչու հիմարություն, քանի որ ես գիտեմ մի պարզ բան արտասահմանի հատկապես ՌԴ ազդեցությունը այս անօրինական և մնացած իշխանիկների վրա միշտ էլ լինելուա, ուղղակի ես չեմ հասկանում նենց էլ ռուսների թևի տակ ենք էլի, նրանք իսկի չեն էլ խառնվի հայ ժողվրդի կրթական ոլորտին:

Հաջորդը ինչ վերաբերում է այս չորս հարցադրումներին.
1. Որտեղի՞ց վերցրիր, որ սա կոմպլեքս քաղաքականության մաս է,
2. Որտեղի՞ց վստահություն, որ եթե անգամ կոմպլեքս քաղաքականության մաս լինի, հաջորդ քայլերը կլինեն,
3. Իսկ ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե կոմպլեքս քաղաքականության մաս չլինի,
4. Իսկ ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե կոմպլեքս քաղաքականության մաս լինի, բայց այդ առեղծվածային բոլորիս անհայտ քաղաքականությունը վատը լինի ու բերի վատ հետևանքների:

1. Ես ոչ մի հիմնավորում չունեմ, ոչ մի տեղից էլ չեմ վերցրել, ուղղակի փորձում եմ իմ ձևով հասկանալ օտարազգի դպրոցների բացման անհրաժեշտությունը հիմա և դրա զարգացման հեռանկարները հետագայում:
2.Իմ կարծիքով , եթե իսկզբանե ես ենթադրում եմ, որ  կոմպլեքս քաղաքականության մաս է, ապա այն արդյունավետ լինելու համար պետք է իրականացվի ամբողջովին, իսկ կանեն թե չէ աստված գիտի, ես Սերժը չեմ, դու էլ իմ տեղակալը չես:
3.Այ սա լավ հարցադրում է: եթե սա ուղղակի փող աշխատելու նոր կանալներից մեկն է, և իր հիմքում բացի փող աշխատելուց այլ նպատակներ չունի , ապա ասեմ միայն սա կավելացնի փողը, իսկ մեր կրթական համակարգին չի խանգարի, սակայն այս տարբերակը ամենավատն է: Նորից կրկնվեմ ազատ սովորելը ոչ մեկին չի խանգարում, իսկ հայերեն հիմա էլ նենց փայլուն չգիտենք:
4.Դա կնշանակի, որ կոմպլեքս քաղաքականության մասերից մեկը, չի գործել ճիշտ ուղղությամբ: Ուրեմն պետք է փնտրել այդ մասերից ամենախոցելին:

Ընդհանուր առմամբ օտարազգի դպրոցներ բացելը, եթե օգուտ չտա վնաս չի տա: Ավելացնեմ մի բան մի իշխանական համակարգ, որը չի եկել իշխանության օրինական ճանապարհով, իսկ 1996թ-ից սկսած և ոչ մի ընտրություններ ՀՀ-ում արդար չեն անցել, իհարկե չի վայելում ինչպես սեփական ժողվրդի սերն ու հարգանքը, այնպես էլ դրսի հարգանքը: Եվ խնդիրը նրա մեջ է, որ այժմյա ընդիմությունը ևս հրգանքի արժանի չէ, իրենց անցյալ ալան-թալանի համար և հույս էլ չկա որ ավելի լավը լինեն քան սրանք: Հետևաբար այս պարագայում գոնե փորձում ես հասկանալ կատարվող քաղաքականության իմաստը ավելի լայն, ուրիշ ուղղությամբ:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ֆոտոն, ես քո հետ համաձայն եմ շարադրածդ կետերի հարցում, բայց համաձայն չեմ, որ աշխարհը դա նպատակադրված անում է ազգ վերացնելու համար: Պարզապես քայլերից յուրաքանչյուրը բխում է այս կամ այն երկրի (կազմակերպության, կառույցի ևն) շահերի հետ, միաժամանակ մեր համար պարունակում է նման վտանգ:


Նպատակադրված չեն անում երևի: Ենթագիտակցորեն անում են ծրագրավորվածը: Իսկ բնակչության թվի օրեցօր ավելացումը դրդում է այդ թվի կարգավորման նման ուղիների արագընթաց կիրառմանը: Ինչքան շատ մարդ, այնքան շատ տարբեր շահեր, այնքան դժվար է բոլորի համար պահպանել օրինական, կենսական,մթերային ու այլ տեսակի բարօրություն:

Երևի լեզվի ռուսականացման այս գաղափարն էլ սկիզբն է Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի մի մաս դարձնելու:  :Dntknw:

----------


## Chuk

Ադրիանո ջան, ներիր բայց առաջին հարցիդ պատասխանը կարդալուց հետո մնացածը կարդալու կարիք չունեմ:
Եթե դու ինչ-որ ձևով ուզում ես հասկանալ, ապա քո ողջ տրամաբանությունը, էս ամբողջի վերլուծությունը լիուլի պարզ է:

Մնում է պարզագույն հարցադրում. «Ախպեր, բա որ ֆանտազիաս սխալ ա...»:
Ապեր, ես գնամ լուրջ բաներով զբաղվեմ, կներես անկեղծությանս համար, բայց քո հետ «բանավեճը» սպառված է:

----------

davidus (13.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Այսօր, Պետրոսի հաղորդմանը էլի հավաքվել ու բանավիճում էին այդ թեմայի շուրջ:
Օմբուցմենը հանդես էր գալիս, որպես օրինագծի ընդունման կողմակից: Չէր թողնում, որ միուսները խոսեին, հա վրա էր տալիս ու անընդհատ նույն բանը կրկնում: Նրա մտքերը զուրկ  էին տրամաբանական հիմնավորումից, ոչ մի ծանրակշիռ փաստարկ այդ կարգի դպրոցների բացման օգտին. այդպես էլ չհնչեց: Ընդամենը բառերի կույտ էր, այն էլ լղոզված հայերենով: Տո մի ասող լինի, հլը մտածի հայերենիդ իմացությունը արժանավայել մակարդակի հասցնելու մասին, նոր առաջ բրդի օտար լեզուների տիրապետման *Հրատապ* խնդիրը:

Ասում է, 15-20 օտարալեզու դպրոցը ի՞նչ վտանգ կարող է նարկայացնել ազգային անվտանգությանը, որ դրել էտպես ուռճացնում եք: Ընդդիմախոսներն էլ հարցրին, ի՞նչ է նշանակում 15-20: Մ՞իթե պարզ չէ, որ սա ակնհայտ խտրականություն է, էտ օվքե՞ր են այդ առանձհահատուկները, ովքեր իրավունք կունենան հաճախելու այդ դպրոցները, իսկ մյուսները՝ ոչ: Պարզ չէ՞, ովքեր են լինելու այդ առանձնահատուկները: Պարզ չէ՞, որ դա լինելու է վերնախավային դպրոց, որը հասու է լինելու փողատերերի երեխաներին: Ինչպես նաեւ պարզ է, որ դա դառնալու է շահավետ բիզնես, քաղքենիների շնորհիվ  բիզնեսը ծլել ծաղկելու է, հայերենը կրկին հայտնվելու է երկրորդական՝ գավառական կարգավիճակում:

Բանավեճի ընթացքում ընդդիմախոսները բերեցին մերձբալթայն երկրների օրինակը: Սովետական կարգերի օրոք, Հայաստանում՝ ռուսալեզու եւ հայալեզու դպրոցների քանակը հավասար էր, մինչդեռ մերձբալթյան երկրներում առանձին ռուսական դպրոցներ չեն եղել, ռուսերենին հաճոյանալու համար առանձին դպրոցներ չեն բացվել, ռուսերենը դասավանդվել է բարձր մակարդակով սովորական դպրոցներում:

----------

Ariadna (13.05.2010), davidus (13.05.2010), Tig (13.05.2010), Շինարար (13.05.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Բանավեճի ընթացքում ընդդիմախոսները բերեցին մերձբալթայն երկրների օրինակը: Սովետական կարգերի օրոք, Հայաստանում՝ ռուսալեզու եւ հայալեզու դպրոցների քանակը հավասար էր, մինչդեռ մերձբալթյան երկրներում առանձին ռուսական դպրոցներ չեն եղել, ռուսերենին հաճոյանալու համար առանձին դպրոցներ չեն բացվել, ռուսերենը դասավանդվել է բարձր մակարդակով սովորական դպրոցներում:


Ո՞վ է ընդդիմախոսներին այդպիսի բան ասել: Լատվիայում հաստատ եղել են ռուսական դպրոցներ, որոնք փակվել են անկախությունից հետո: Էստոնիայում մինչև օրս էլ գործում են: Լիտվայից տեղյակ չեմ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ո՞վ է ընդդիմախոսներին այդպիսի բան ասել: Լատվիայում հաստատ եղել են ռուսական դպրոցներ, որոնք փակվել են անկախությունից հետո: Էստոնիայում մինչև օրս էլ գործում են: Լիտվայից տեղյակ չեմ:


Լիտվացիները ատելով ատում են ռուսների հետ կապված ամեն ինչը, չեմ կարծում, թե պահպանած լինեն որեւէ դպրոց: Ու փաստն էն ա, որ իրենք, առանց ռսների հետեւը մտած լինելու ավելի լավ երկիր են սարքել/սարքում, քան մեր մոտ ա, մեր մենձ ախպեր ռուսների հետ սերտ հետամուտական կապերի պարագայում:

Ուրեմն շատ վաղուց հանգուցյալ տատս գնացած ա լինում Վիլնյուս: Դե ընտեղ էլ տրոլեյբուսով ա երթեւեկում: Մի անգամ էլ տենց երթեւեկելիս անհրաժեշտ կանգառը մոտենում ա, բայց դռանը մոտենալու ձեւ չկա, որովհետեւ խայտառակ լցված ա, տատս էլ, դե լիտվերեն չգիտեր, մարդկանց ռուսերենով խնդրում ա, որ տեղ տան անցնի, բայց ոչ մեկի պետքին չի, սկի վրան էլ չեն նայում: Տենց, որ տեսնում ա բանի տեղ չեն դնում, իսկ կանգառը արդեն հասել ա, ջղայնանում ա, ինքնաբերաբար անցնում ա ֆրանսերենով սրանց հայհոյելուն… Էդ ա ու էդ, մի այլ կարգի հարգանքով, պատվով տեղեն տալիս, հանգիստ իջնում ա…  :LOL:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Լիտվացիները ատելով ատում են ռուսների հետ կապված ամեն ինչը, չեմ կարծում, թե պահպանած լինեն որեւէ դպրոց: Ու փաստն էն ա, որ իրենք, առանց ռսների հետեւը մտած լինելու ավելի լավ երկիր են սարքել/սարքում, քան մեր մոտ ա, մեր մենձ ախպեր ռուսների հետ սերտ հետամուտական կապերի պարագայում:
> 
> Ուրեմն շատ վաղուց հանգուցյալ տատս գնացած ա լինում Վիլնյուս: Դե ընտեղ էլ տրոլեյբուսով ա երթեւեկում: Մի անգամ էլ տենց երթեւեկելիս անհրաժեշտ կանգառը մոտենում ա, բայց դռանը մոտենալու ձեւ չկա, որովհետեւ խայտառակ լցված ա, տատս էլ, դե լիտվերեն չգիտեր, մարդկանց ռուսերենով խնդրում ա, որ տեղ տան անցնի, բայց ոչ մեկի պետքին չի, սկի վրան էլ չեն նայում: Տենց, որ տեսնում ա բանի տեղ չեն դնում, իսկ կանգառը արդեն հասել ա, ջղայնանում ա, ինքնաբերաբար անցնում ա ֆրանսերենով սրանց հայհոյելուն… Էդ ա ու էդ, մի այլ կարգի հարգանքով, պատվով տեղեն տալիս, հանգիստ իջնում ա…


Վաղուց գուցե և այդպես է եղել: Շատ եմ լսել: Բայց արի ու տես, որ ես չորս օր Վիլնյուսում մնացի, ընդամենը երկու անգամ ռուսերեն չհասկացան:
Լիտվան կարգին երկիր է սարքե՞լ: Վիլնյուսի կենտրոնից մի քիչ հեռու 15 կվարտալից առանձնապես չի տարբերվում: Կաունասի մասին ընդհանրապես լռում եմ: Երեկոյան նույնիսկ քաղաքի կենտրոնում նորմալ լուսավորություն չկար: Հայերը Ռուսաստան են խոպան գնում, լիտվացիներն էլ արևմտյան Եվրոպա են գնում (նախկին գործընկերս Իռլանդիայում է հիմա, ասում է, որ այնտեղ լեհ ու լիտվացի ավելի շատ կա, քան իռլանդացի): Մեծ հաշվով, ի՞նչ տարբերություն: Մեզանից իհարկե ավելի լավ են ապրում, սակայն հաշվի առ, որ շրջափակման մեջ չեն, ծովին ելք ունեն, և այլն:
Ի դեպ, Լիտվայի նոր նախագահի նախընտրական ծրագրի պունկտերից մեկը եղել է Ռուսաստանի հետ հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը: Ու ժողովուրդը նրան ընտրել է: Տեսնես ինչից կլինի:  :Think: 
Թեմայից շեղվեցինք, բայց չէի կարող չպատասխանել: Հայցում եմ մոդերատորի ներողամտությունը:

----------


## Adriano

> Ադրիանո ջան, ներիր բայց առաջին հարցիդ պատասխանը կարդալուց հետո մնացածը կարդալու կարիք չունեմ:
> Եթե դու ինչ-որ ձևով ուզում ես հասկանալ, ապա քո ողջ տրամաբանությունը, էս ամբողջի վերլուծությունը լիուլի պարզ է:
> 
> Մնում է պարզագույն հարցադրում. «Ախպեր, բա որ ֆանտազիաս սխալ ա...»:
> Ապեր, ես գնամ լուրջ բաներով զբաղվեմ, կներես անկեղծությանս համար, բայց քո հետ «բանավեճը» սպառված է:


Հետաքրքիրա իսկ էդ ով ասաց, որ քո ֆանտազիանա ամենաճիշտը, կներեք անկեղծությանս համար:

----------


## Chuk

> Հետաքրքիրա իսկ էդ ով ասաց, որ քո ֆանտազիանա ամենաճիշտը, կներեք անկեղծությանս համար:


Ադրիանո ջան, բարեբախտաբար իմ դիտարկումները չեն սահմանափակվում ենթադրություններով ալյա «սա կարող ա կոմպլեքս քաղաքականության մաս ա», ու երևի թե նաև գործիս բերումով մի քիչ ավելի շատ եմ ինֆորմացված քան դու:

----------

Ariadna (13.05.2010), davidus (13.05.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Երևի լեզվի ռուսականացման այս գաղափարն էլ սկիզբն է Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի մի մաս դարձնելու:


Հայաստանը էն ժամանակ է Ռուսաստանի մի մաս դառել, երբ ստրատեգիական կարեւոր ձեռնարկությունները մասնավորեցման ընթացքում ռուս ներդրողներին են հանձնվել: Հետո խնդիրը միայն ռուսականացմա՞ն մեջ է, այսինքն դե՞մ ենք միայն ռուսական դպրոցներին:

----------


## Katka

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ օտարազգի դպրոցներ բացելը, եթե օգուտ չտա վնաս չի


Սա, Հար ջան, ճիշտ մտածելակերպ չի: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ օգուտ չտա, վնաս չի տա: Եթե օգուտ չկա, դա արդեն վնաս է: Էս ձեւ երկրիդ համար մտածել պետք չի: Երկրիդ հիմա օգուտ է պետք, այլ ոչ թե լիրիկական շեղումներ:




> Հետևաբար այս պարագայում գոնե փորձում ես հասկանալ կատարվող քաղաքականության իմաստը ավելի լայն, ուրիշ ուղղությամբ:


Կատարվող քաղաքականությունը տեղին ու ժամանակին չի: Երկիրդ կառուցում են ջայլամի ոտքերի վրա ու գլխին անընդհատ հիմար նորարություններ են բարդում: Ճկվել են ոտքերը: :Bad:

----------

Chuk (13.05.2010), Kuk (13.05.2010), Tig (13.05.2010), Դեկադա (13.05.2010), Շինարար (13.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

http://tert.am/am/news/2010/05/13/language/

----------

Չամիչ (13.05.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Եվս մի «Չուկոտկայի շաման»՝ ճապոնացի գիտնական 
> 
> Հատուկ՝ կրթության եւ գիտության նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանի համար
> 
> «Կենտրոն» հեռուստաընկերության «Ուրվագիծ» հաղորդաշարի ընթացքում իմ հիշատակումը, թե մայրենի լեզվի եւ մտածողության կապը հաստատված է նաեւ ճապոնացի գիտնականների կողմից, արժանացավ հաղորդման հյուրի՝ կրթության եւ գիտության նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանի հետեւյալ արձագանքին. «Հղումներ անել անհայտ գիտնականների կամ անգամ հայտնի գիտնականների ինչ-որ հետազոտությունների վրա... գիտեք, կարելի է հասնել Չուկոտկայի շամաններին ու ասել, որ իրենք նույնպես կանխատեսում են, որ այս նորամուծությունը կքանդի մեր ազգային մտածելակերպը»:
> *Ցանկանում եմ մանրամասնել արված հղումը՝ որպես օրինակ մեջբերելով ճապոնացի պրոֆեսոր Թադանոբու Ցունոդայի հետազոտական աշխատանքը ուղեղ-մայրենի լեզու հարցի շուրջ: Ցունոդան համաշխարհային հեղինակություն է բնախոսական (ֆիզիոլոգիական) հոգեբանության ասպարեզում, եւ նրա ուսումնասիրությունների արդյունքներն արժանի են վստահության: 
> Ցունոդան հետազոտել էր մարդու ուղեղի խոսքային գրգռունակության կամ ընկալունակության բնախոսական առանձնահատկությունները, որքանով որ դրանք առնչվում են տվյալ անձի մայրենի լեզվի հետ: Այսինքն՝ թե տվյալ անձի մայրենի լեզուն բնախոսական ինչ կնիք է դնում նրա ուղեղի վրա կամ ինչ հատկություններ է ձեռք բերում ուղեղը՝ պայմանավորված տվյալ մարդու մայրենի լեզվով: Գիտնականը փորձերի է ենթարկել իսպանախոս, պորտուգալախոս, անգլիախոս ճապոնացիների, ինչպես եւ ճապոնախոս ամերիկացիների ու կորեացիների: Բոլոր փորձերը ցույց են տվել, որ մարդու ուղեղի խոսքաձայնային գրգռունակությունների բնախոսական առանձնահատկությունները կապված չեն մարդու ծագման, նրա մարդաբանական-ցեղային առանձնահատկությունների հետ, այլ պայմանավորված են բացառապե՛ս մայրենի լեզվով:
> Այս ուսումնասիրությունների արդյունքները Հայաստանում հայտնի դարձան դեռ 1980-ականների վերջին՝ շնորհիվ Ռաֆայել Իշխանյանի, որն իր «Մայրենին» գրքույկում մասնավորապես նշում է. «Երբեմն հաջողվում է գրեթե անսխալ որոշել, թե, ասենք, 10 կամ 15 հայազգի ծնված աղջիկների մեջ ո՞ւմ մայրենի լեզուն է հայերենը, ումը՝ ոչ: Այժմ ահա Ցունոդայի փորձերով պարզվում է, որ դա իր բնախոսական հիմքն ունի. եթե մայրենի լեզուն պայմանավորում է կենտրոնական նյարդային համակարգի՝ ուղեղի աշխատանքի ինչ-որ հատվածների յուրահատկությունները, ապա, բնականաբար, դա իր արտահայտությունն է ունենում մարդու ազգային կերտվածքի վրա: Ամեն մի ժողովուրդ բաղկացած է անհատներից, եւ այն հանգամանքը, թե այդ անհատների որ մասի մայրենի լեզուն է տվյալ ժողովրդի ազգային լեզուն, որ մասինը՝ ոչ, հատուկ գիտական հարց է դառնում»:
> Ի դեպ, Ցունոդայի փորձերը ցույց են տվել, որ մարդու մայրենի լեզուն ձեւավորվում է մանկությունից: Ո՞րն է տվյալ երեխայի ընտանեկան, դպրոցական, նաեւ մանկապարտեզային լեզուն՝ դա էլ դառնում է նրա մայրենին: Իսկ այն վիճակը, երբ մի անհատի մայրենի լեզուն նրա ազգային լեզուն չէ, ինչպես տեսանք, իր կնիքն է դնում այդ անհատի կենտրոնական նյարդային համակարգի՝ ուղեղի, ուստի՝ մտածողության ու հոգեկան աշխարհի վրա: Այստեղից էլ բխում են այլ եզրակացություններ, թե օտար լեզվի ուսուցումն արդյունավետ է միայն մայրենիի հենքի վրա, այլապես լեզվամտածողությունը խեղվում է:*
> ...


http://www.aravot.am/am/articles/politics/0/view/all

----------

Ariadna (14.05.2010), Chuk (14.05.2010), davidus (14.05.2010), Tig (14.05.2010)

----------


## Հայարիացի

> * Հայ ազգայնականները խստորեն զգուշացնում են*
> 
> 12-05-2010
> 
> 
> ՀՀ կրթության  եւ գիտության ներկայիս նախարարը` քաղաքական  «շուկայի» արդյունքում այդ պաշտոնում  հայտնված Արմեն Աշոտյանը փորձ է անում  ՀՀ-ում վերացնելու հայալեզու կրթությունը: Երեւի նա մոռացել է, որ անկախացած  ՀՀ-ում նման երեք փորձ եղել է, որոնք  ավարտվել են նախաձեռնողների ու նրանց օտար հովանավորների խայտառակ պարտությամբ: Հիշեցնենք` այդ փորձերից մեկի համահեղինակն էր Աշոտյանի նախորդներից եւ ներկայի ստորադաս պաշտոնյաներից, օպտիմալացման տխրահռչակ «հերոս», Լեզվի պետական տեսչության պետի ժամանակավոր պաշտոնակատար, իր քաղաքական պատեհապաշտությաբ հանրածանոթ Սերգեյ Երիցյանը:
> 
> Հայ ազգայնականների համախմբումը համոզված է, որ ՀՀ հանրակրթության համակարգը պարզապես պարտավոր է ՀՀ-ում  բնակվող հայ նոր սերնդին տալու  բացառապես հայեցի կրթություն, որն  անհնար է առանց հայերենի: Հայոց  լեզվի հայրենիքի` հայկական գերիշխանության տակ գտնվող եւ ՀՀ կոչվող այս տարածքում հայ երեխաներին օտարալեզու կրթություն տալու մասին մտածելն անգամ ազգային դավաճանություն է: Իսկ դավաճանների վերջը բոլորիս է հայտնի:
> 
> ...


http://www.hayary.org/index.php?opti...1496&Itemid=56

----------


## herastan

Պետք է տարբերակել՝ ռուսաֆիկացումը և ռուսերենի իմացությունից։
           Վերականգնելով ռուսական դպրոցները իրենց նախկին դերով հայերս նորից բռնում ենք ռուսաֆիկացման ուղին, վորից թվում է ազատվել եինք։
           Այլ բան է մեկ–երկու ռուսական մասնագիտացմամբ դպրոց ունենալը, ինչպես–որ՝ անգլիական, ֆրանսիական  կամ իսպանական։
           կրտրականապես պետք է մերժել Ռուսական դպրոց հասկացողությունը սօվտական իսկ այսոր Մեդվեդեվի ու Պուտինի թելադրմամբ և մեր կամակարարների քարոզով։ 
         Որքան իրավացի են վրացիք երբ մեզ անվանում են ռուսական պնակալեզներ։
        Բայց դա մնք չենք այլ մեր ռուսական արմատական նախկինում ավարտած մանկուրդները, որ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ , հենց շանս են ունենում փորձում են առաջ տանել իրենց դիվային ծրագիրը։

----------

Ariadna (14.05.2010), Chuk (14.05.2010), Tig (14.05.2010), Ձայնալար (14.05.2010)

----------


## keyboard

Բայց լավն ենք էլի, էդ որ Եվրոպան ու Եվրախորհուրդը Հայաստանը ոնց ուզւոմ տենց ֆռցնում են, էդ կարելիա, բայց ռուսական դպրոցների պահպանումը կամ վերականգնումը կամ ավելացումը համարում ենք ռուսաֆիկացում, հենց նշված Վրաստանում, երիտասարդության 99%-ռուսերեն գիտի այնքան, որքան երեք տարեկան երեխան` պոռտուգալերեն:
Ու սա համարվում է նոռմալ ու պայքայ ռուսաֆիկացման դեմ:
Ես մի բան գիտեմ, ռուսաստանի դեմ ատելություն սերմանելով կործանման ենք գնալու, ռուսաստանի պես սրիկա ու մզո պետություն չկա աշխարհում, դա անժխտելի է, բայց ես մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, որ աշխարհն էլ մեզնից երես թեքի, մեր միակ փրկիչը ռուսաստաննա լինելու, ինչքան էլ, որ ցավալի է դա, բայց ակնհայտ է:
Քարկոծողներ խնդրեմ, ասեք, որ ես սխալվում եմ ու տա Աստված, որ տենց լինի, բայց ախր չի լինի...

----------

Adriano (14.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Բայց լավն ենք էլի, էդ որ Եվրոպան ու Եվրախորհուրդը Հայաստանը ոնց ուզւոմ տենց ֆռցնում են, էդ կարելիա, բայց ռուսական դպրոցների պահպանումը կամ վերականգնումը կամ ավելացումը համարում ենք ռուսաֆիկացում, հենց նշված Վրաստանում, երիտասարդության 99%-ռուսերեն գիտի այնքան, որքան երեք տարեկան երեխան` պոռտուգալերեն:
> Ու սա համարվում է նոռմալ ու պայքայ ռուսաֆիկացման դեմ:
> Ես մի բան գիտեմ, ռուսաստանի դեմ ատելություն սերմանելով կործանման ենք գնալու, ռուսաստանի պես սրիկա ու մզո պետություն չկա աշխարհում, դա անժխտելի է, բայց ես մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, որ աշխարհն էլ մեզնից երես թեքի, մեր միակ փրկիչը ռուսաստաննա լինելու, ինչքան էլ, որ ցավալի է դա, բայց ակնհայտ է:
> Քարկոծողներ խնդրեմ, ասեք, որ ես սխալվում եմ ու տա Աստված, որ տենց լինի, բայց ախր չի լինի...


Հովո ջան, ճիշտ ես, ռուսաստանի դեմ ատելություն սերմանել պետք չի, բայց դե վրացիքի ասած՝ պնակալեզությամբ էլ զբաղվել պետք չի… Հիմա ի՞նչ, ատելություն չսերմանելու համար ռուսական դպրոցներ բացե՞նք…

----------

Ariadna (14.05.2010), Chuk (14.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Keyboard, խնդիրը միայն ռուսականը չի, այլ այլալեզուն:

----------

Tig (14.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

http://tert.am/am/news/2010/05/13/zharangutyun/

հ.գ. Ցանկացած օտար լեզվի մասնագետի հարցրեք, թե ո՞ր երեխաներն են ավելի շուտ սովորում օտար լեզուները: Միանշանակ կլսեք, որ այն երեխաները, ովքեր լավ տիրապետում են մայրենի լեզուն…

----------

Ariadna (14.05.2010), davidus (14.05.2010)

----------


## keyboard

> Հովո ջան, ճիշտ ես, ռուսաստանի դեմ ատելություն սերմանել պետք չի, բայց դե վրացիքի ասած՝ պնակալեզությամբ էլ զբաղվել պետք չի… Հիմա ի՞նչ, ատելություն չսերմանելու համար ռուսական դպրոցներ բացե՞նք…


ՉԷ, բայց հենց նշված վրացիք բացի ռուսաստանի սահմանից ուրիշ սահմաններ էլ ունեն, իսկ ես ու դու չունենք: Հենց վրացիքից եմ լսել, որ ռուսաստանի հետ կռվելը անիմաստ էր և ընդհանրապես ռուսաստնի հետ ոտք մեկնել չի կարելի, չեմ ասում ռուսական դպրոցներ բացենք ու ռուսաֆիկացնենք, այլ ասում եմ, որ ինչպես և անգլերենը և մնացած լեզուները սովորելը ու կրթելը լեզվաֆիկացում չպետք է համարվի, դե անգլերեն էլ մի սովորեք ու անգլալեզու հասարակության մասին էլ նույն ատելությամբ խոսեք, խնդիրը դպրոցների մեջ չի այո այլ այդ գաղափարը ներկայացնելը:
Որ ուշադիր լինենք կտեսնենք, որ պայքարը ոչ թե դպրցների բացման դեմա, այլ ատելության ուղղակի քարոզ, իմ ասածը դայա:
Էդքանով մի բան ա պարզ դառնում, որ էդքան աչալուրջ ենք ու ուզում ենք հայոց լեզուն պահպանենք ուրեմն վերջ, անջատեք համակարգիչները, սաղ անգլերենա, հեռուստացույցներից ջնջեք ռուսական ալիքները, նայեք հայկական տափակ ու աննպատակ հաղորդումներն ու դատարկ եթերը, վերջ ռուսական երաժշտությանը ինչպես նաև արտասահմանյան, լսում ենք միայն հայկական ու սենց ուրախ ապրում ենք...
Հ.Գ. Մայրենի լեզուն չիմացողը ուրիշ լեզու սովորել չի կարող դա միանշանակ, կասեմ ավելին, մայրենին չիմացողը ՀԱՅ էլ չի կարող լինել :Wink:

----------

Adriano (14.05.2010), Tig (14.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

> ՉԷ, բայց հենց նշված վրացիք բացի ռուսաստանի սահմանից ուրիշ սահմաններ էլ ունեն, իսկ ես ու դու չունենք: Հենց վրացիքից եմ լսել, որ ռուսաստանի հետ կռվելը անիմաստ էր և ընդհանրապես ռուսաստնի հետ ոտք մեկնել չի կարելի, չեմ ասում ռուսական դպրոցներ բացենք ու ռուսաֆիկացնենք, այլ ասում եմ, որ ինչպես և անգլերենը և մնացած լեզուները սովորելը ու կրթելը լեզվաֆիկացում չպետք է համարվի, դե անգլերեն էլ մի սովորեք ու անգլալեզու հասարակության մասին էլ նույն ատելությամբ խոսեք, խնդիրը դպրոցների մեջ չի այո այլ այդ գաղափարը ներկայացնելը:
> Որ ուշադիր լինենք կտեսնենք, որ պայքարը ոչ թե դպրցների բացման դեմա, այլ ատելության ուղղակի քարոզ, իմ ասածը դայա:
> Էդքանով մի բան ա պարզ դառնում, որ էդքան աչալուրջ ենք ու ուզում ենք հայոց լեզուն պահպանենք ուրեմն վերջ, անջատեք համակարգիչները, սաղ անգլերենա, հեռուստացույցներից ջնջեք ռուսական ալիքները, նայեք հայկական տափակ ու աննպատակ հաղորդումներն ու դատարկ եթերը, վերջ ռուսական երաժշտությանը ինչպես նաև արտասահմանյան, լսում ենք միայն հայկական ու սենց ուրախ ապրում ենք...
> Հ.Գ. Մայրենի լեզուն չիմացողը ուրիշ լեզու սովորել չի կարող դա միանշանակ, կասեմ ավելին, մայրենին չիմացողը ՀԱՅ էլ չի կարող լինել


Հա Հովո ջան, էս սաղ ճիշտ ես ասում: Մենակ մի բան չհասկացա, դու կո՞ղմ ես օտարալեզու դպրեցների բացմանը, թե՞ դեմ…

----------

Ariadna (14.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> չեմ ասում ռուսական դպրոցներ բացենք ու ռուսաֆիկացնենք, այլ ասում եմ, որ ինչպես և անգլերենը և մնացած լեզուները սովորելը ու կրթելը լեզվաֆիկացում չպետք է համարվի, դե անգլերեն էլ մի սովորեք ու անգլալեզու հասարակության մասին էլ նույն ատելությամբ խոսեք, խնդիրը դպրոցների մեջ չի այո այլ այդ գաղափարը ներկայացնելը:


Գրածներիցդ տպավորություն ա, որ ուրիշ խնդրի մասին ես գրում:
Ոչ մեկը չի ասում, որ պետք չի ռուսերեն կամ անգլերեն կամ այլ լեզու սովորել: Հակառակը, առաջարկվում է խորացնել այդ լեզուների ուսուցումը, բայց ոչ թե ունենալ այլալեզու դպրոց, որտեղ առարկաները անցնելու են այլ լեզվով, որտեղ մարդու մտածելակերպը սկսելու է աշխատել այլ լեզվով: Լրիվ տարբեր խնդիրներ ենք կարծես թե դիտարկում:

----------

Ariadna (14.05.2010), davidus (14.05.2010), Katka (14.05.2010), Rammstein (14.05.2010), Tig (14.05.2010), Դեկադա (14.05.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, որքան էլ ես կողմ լինեմ կրթական ազատությունների ընդլայնմանը, այնուամենայնիվ նայելով հարցման արդյունքերը տեսնում եմ, որ ակումբցիների մեծ մասը, իսկ իմ կարծիքով իմ նման շատ մարդիկ կան , որ հենց Հայաստանից են,դեմ են այս բարեփոխումներին: Հետևապես ինչու պետությունը հանրաքվե չի անցկացնում, վերջի վերջո հանրաքվեն կպատասխանի բոլոր հարցերին: Այո կոռւմպացված իշխանություն, սակայն նման հարցերը միանձնյա չեն որոշվում: Ինչ եք կարծում ընդհանրապես այս հանրաքվեային գաղափարը վատ բան չէ:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Որքան իրավացի են վրացիք երբ մեզ անվանում են ռուսական պնակալեզներ


Արի կլինի թող վրացիները պնակալեզությունից չխոսեն: Մենք Պուտինի անվան պողոտա չունենք, նախարարությունների դիմաց էլ Ռուսաստանի դրոշը չի ծածանվում:

----------

davidus (14.05.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, որքան էլ ես կողմ լինեմ կրթական ազատությունների ընդլայնմանը, այնուամենայնիվ նայելով հարցման արդյունքերը տեսնում եմ, որ ակումբցիների մեծ մասը, իսկ իմ կարծիքով իմ նման շատ մարդիկ կան , որ հենց Հայաստանից են,դեմ են այս բարեփոխումներին: Հետևապես ինչու պետությունը հանրաքվե չի անցկացնում, վերջի վերջո հանրաքվեն կպատասխանի բոլոր հարցերին: Այո կոռւմպացված իշխանություն, սակայն նման հարցերը միանձնյա չեն որոշվում: Ինչ եք կարծում ընդհանրապես այս հանրաքվեային գաղափարը վատ բան չէ:


Ճիշտ գաղափար չէ:

----------


## keyboard

> Գրածներիցդ տպավորություն ա, որ ուրիշ խնդրի մասին ես գրում:
> Ոչ մեկը չի ասում, որ պետք չի ռուսերեն կամ անգլերեն կամ այլ լեզու սովորել: Հակառակը, առաջարկվում է խորացնել այդ լեզուների ուսուցումը, բայց ոչ թե ունենալ այլալեզու դպրոց, որտեղ առարկաները անցնելու են այլ լեզվով, որտեղ մարդու մտածելակերպը սկսելու է աշխատել այլ լեզվով: Լրիվ տարբեր խնդիրներ ենք կարծես թե դիտարկում:


 Առաջին անգամ քեզնից լսեցի, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցում սովորելուց մտածելակերպ կարա փոխվի, եթե այդ դպրոցում դասավանդում են հայ մասնագետներ, եթե երեխան մեծանում է հայ ընտանիքում, ինչ մտածելակերպի մասին է խոսքը, ինչ կապ ունի հայոց պատոմությունը իտալերեն է, թե՝ գերմաներեն, նույն պատմությունը չի՞,կարողա ես եմ սխալ հասկանում, չգիտեմ, բայց կոնկրետ այս դեպքում չեմ կարծում, որ այդ դպրոցները կարող են խանգարել մեզ պահպանելու մեր գիրն ու գրականությունը, մշակույթը, որ ամենահիննա աշխարհում:
Տիգ ջան, դեմ չեմ, քանի որ դրա մեջ վտանգ չեմ տեսնում, ընդհակառակը, այդպիսի դպորցում սովորած մարդը իր ժողովրդի պատմությունը տարբեր լեզուներով ավելի լավ կներկայացնի կարծում եմ:

----------


## Adriano

> Ճիշտ գաղափար չէ:


Պրոֆեսոր ջան էդ խի ճիշտ չէ, որ: Օրինակ Չվեյցարիայում մեկի մատից փուշ հանել, չհանելու համար հանրաքվե են անցկացնում

----------


## Katka

> Պրոֆեսոր ջան էդ խի ճիշտ չէ, որ: Օրինակ Չվեյցարիայում մեկի մատից փուշ հանել, չհանելու համար հանրաքվե են անցկացնում


Էդ պրոֆեսորը կոմպլիմենտ էր, թե անեծք :Jpit: 

Մենք Շվեյցարիա կամ էլ Չվեյցարիա չենք:

----------


## keyboard

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, որքան էլ ես կողմ լինեմ կրթական ազատությունների ընդլայնմանը, այնուամենայնիվ նայելով հարցման արդյունքերը տեսնում եմ, որ ակումբցիների մեծ մասը, իսկ իմ կարծիքով իմ նման շատ մարդիկ կան , որ հենց Հայաստանից են,դեմ են այս բարեփոխումներին: Հետևապես ինչու պետությունը հանրաքվե չի անցկացնում, վերջի վերջո հանրաքվեն կպատասխանի բոլոր հարցերին: Այո կոռւմպացված իշխանություն, սակայն նման հարցերը միանձնյա չեն որոշվում: Ինչ եք կարծում ընդհանրապես այս հանրաքվեային գաղափարը վատ բան չէ:


Հանրաքվեն արդեն արել ենք, ընտրելով հարյուր երեսունմեկ ժողովրդի ընտրյալ, որոնք էլ որոշում եմ մեր ճակատագիրը, իսկ ամեն բան ընդունել չընդունելուց հանրաքվե չեն անում:

----------


## Chuk

> Առաջին անգամ քեզնից լսեցի, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցում սովորելուց մտածելակերպ կարա փոխվի, եթե այդ դպրոցում դասավանդում են հայ մասնագետներ, եթե երեխան մեծանում է հայ ընտանիքում, ինչ մտածելակերպի մասին է խոսքը, ինչ կապ ունի հայոց պատոմությունը իտալերեն է, թե՝ գերմաներեն, նույն պատմությունը չի՞,կարողա ես եմ սխալ հասկանում, չգիտեմ, բայց կոնկրետ այս դեպքում չեմ կարծում, որ այդ դպրոցները կարող են խանգարել մեզ պահպանելու մեր գիրն ու գրականությունը, մշակույթը, որ ամենահիննա աշխարհում:
> Տիգ ջան, դեմ չեմ, քանի որ դրա մեջ վտանգ չեմ տեսնում, ընդհակառակը, այդպիսի դպորցում սովորած մարդը իր ժողովրդի պատմությունը տարբեր լեզուներով ավելի լավ կներկայացնի կարծում եմ:


Մտածելակերպն իսկապես կարող ա փոխվի և փոխվում ա, որովհետև ըստ էության տվյալ դպրոցի սովորողը դառնում ա արդեն ուրիշ մշակույթի կրող, բայց ես խոսում էի մտածելակերպի լեզվի մասին,երևի ճիշտ կանեի գրեի «մտածելու» լեզու: Օրինակ ռուսական դպրոցներում սովորածներից շատերը մտածում ու խոսում են ռուսերեն՝ անգամ հայերեն մտածել-խոսելիս:

----------

Ariadna (14.05.2010), davidus (14.05.2010), Rammstein (14.05.2010), Tig (14.05.2010), Ձայնալար (14.05.2010), Ուլուանա (15.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Պրոֆեսոր ջան էդ խի ճիշտ չէ, որ: Օրինակ Չվեյցարիայում մեկի մատից փուշ հանել, չհանելու համար հանրաքվե են անցկացնում


Բոլոր տեսակի ընտրությունները կեղծող երկրում հանրաքվեն անիմաստ է:

----------

Ariadna (14.05.2010), keyboard (22.05.2010), Ձայնալար (14.05.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Բոլոր տեսակի ընտրությունները կեղծող երկրում հանրաքվեն անիմաստ է:


Այդ տեսակ երկրներում հանրահավաքը նախեւառաջ պետք է կեղծումների դեմ լինի, բայց անիմաստ չէ:

----------


## Chuk

> Այդ տեսակ երկրներում հանրահավաքը նախեւառաջ պետք է կեղծումների դեմ լինի, բայց անիմաստ չէ:


Հանրահավա՞քը, թե՞ հանրաքվեն  :Jpit: 
Կատկա ջան, եթե դնելու են հանրաքվեի, կեղծեն, հետո էլ ասեն, որ ահա, ժողովրդի մեծ մասը կողմ ա, ապա ես նախընտրում եմ, որ դա չլինի: Իսկ եթե իրենք ուզում են անցկացնել, ապա հանրաքվեի ժամանակ ներկայիս պայմաններում հաստատ կկեղծեն: Չնայած անկախ բոլոր սոց. հարցումները ցույց են տալիս, որ բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը դեմ է (աղբյուրներ չուզեք):

----------

Katka (14.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Առաջին անգամ քեզնից լսեցի, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցում սովորելուց մտածելակերպ կարա փոխվի, եթե այդ դպրոցում դասավանդում են հայ մասնագետներ, եթե երեխան մեծանում է հայ ընտանիքում, ինչ մտածելակերպի մասին է խոսքը, ինչ կապ ունի հայոց պատոմությունը իտալերեն է, թե՝ գերմաներեն, նույն պատմությունը չի՞,կարողա ես եմ սխալ հասկանում, չգիտեմ, բայց կոնկրետ այս դեպքում չեմ կարծում, որ այդ դպրոցները կարող են խանգարել մեզ պահպանելու մեր գիրն ու գրականությունը, մշակույթը, որ ամենահիննա աշխարհում:
> Տիգ ջան, դեմ չեմ, քանի որ դրա մեջ վտանգ չեմ տեսնում, ընդհակառակը, այդպիսի դպորցում սովորած մարդը իր ժողովրդի պատմությունը տարբեր լեզուներով ավելի լավ կներկայացնի կարծում եմ:


 Հովո ջան, դու երևի Դվգրեյի-ի 272 գռառումը չես կարդացել: Ու ասեմ որ ես դրա հետ համամիտ եմ, լեզվամտածողությունը շատ մեծ ազդեցություն ունի մարդու մտածելակերպի ձևավորման վրա…

----------

Ձայնալար (14.05.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Հանրահավա՞քը, թե՞ հանրաքվեն 
> Կատկա ջան, եթե դնելու են հանրաքվեի, կեղծեն, հետո էլ ասեն, որ ահա, ժողովրդի մեծ մասը կողմ ա, ապա ես նախընտրում եմ, որ դա չլինի: Իսկ եթե իրենք ուզում են անցկացնել, ապա հանրաքվեի ժամանակ ներկայիս պայմաններում հաստատ կկեղծեն: Չնայած անկախ բոլոր սոց. հարցումները ցույց են տալիս, որ բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը դեմ է (աղբյուրներ չուզեք):



Հանրահավաքը ու ես, օրինակ, կուզենայի որ առանց առաջնորդ լիներ, այ բոլորը ոտքի կանգնեին:
Հանրաքվեներով չես պայքարի կեղծվող երեւույթների դեմ:  :Smile: 
Բայց միեւնույն ժամանակ, հանրաքվեները դադարեցնել ու ասել անիմաստ է, ճիշտ չէ: Խիղճդ էլ հանգիստ կլինի:

----------


## keyboard

> Հովո ջան, դու երևի Դվգրեյի-ի 272 գռառումը չես կարդացել: Ու ասեմ որ ես դրա հետ համամիտ եմ, լեզվամտածողությունը շատ մեծ ազդեցություն ունի մարդու մտածելակերպի ձևավորման վրա…


Չեմ կարդացել, կկարդամ, Տիգ ջան, ես հայկական կրթություն ունեմ, բայց երբեմն միտքս ձևակերպելուց ռուսերենով եմ մտածում և թարգմանում եմ հայերեն, երբեմն էլ անգլերեն եմ մտածում և թարգմանում հայերեն, քանզի ավելի լավա ստացվում ձևակերպումը, հիմա ինչ, ես վատ կարող եմ դաստիարակել իմ երեխային կամ վատ գիտե՞մ իմ մշակույթն ու պատմությունը: Ամենևին, եթե մեկից լավ չգիտեմ, հարյուրց հաստատ լավ գիտեմ, այլ հարցա, թե արդյոք դա մեր կառավարության որոշումնա, թե հենց նշված ներքին պառակտումը, բայց զարմանալին գիտես որնա, որ դպրոցների մասին խոսելուց միանգամից նշվում ա ռուսականը, բայց որ աղանդավորները մեր երկրին բարոյապես բռանաբարել ու բռնաբարում են, ամերիկացիքին ոչ մեկ ոչ մի բան չի ասում, հա դա ուրիշ թեմայա, բայց հավատացեք ճիշտ կազմակերպման դեպքում հնարավորա հասնել այն արդյունքին, ինչը իսկզբանե պատկերացնում ենք, չնայած, ոչ ոքի կարծիքը չեմ ժխտում, միգուցե և ես եմ սխալվում:

----------


## Chuk

> բայց զարմանալին գիտես որնա, որ դպրոցների մասին խոսելուց միանգամից նշվում ա ռուսականը, բայց որ աղանդավորները մեր երկրին բարոյապես բռանաբարել ու բռնաբարում են, ամերիկացիքին ոչ մեկ ոչ մի բան չի ասում, հա դա ուրիշ թեմայա, բայց հավատացեք ճիշտ կազմակերպման դեպքում հնարավորա հասնել այն արդյունքին, ինչը իսկզբանե պատկերացնում ենք, չնայած, ոչ ոքի կարծիքը չեմ ժխտում, միգուցե և ես եմ սխալվում:


Դիցուք մենք չենք մտածել այդ մասին (ընդհանրական մենք եմ գրում, ոչ ինձ առանձնացնելով, ոչ էլ համախոհների տիպ սահմանելով, ուղղակի պայմանական մենք տակ ներառելով այս օրենքի դեմ հանդես եկողներին), դու բարձրացրու այդ հարցը: Եթե քո ասածը խնդիր ա, ու մենք դրա դեմ չենք պայքարել, էդ չի նշանակում,  որ էսօր չպետք ա պայքարենք այս՝ բավական վտանգավոր խնդրի դեմ:

Նորից կրկնում եմ, որ խնդիրը ռուսական դպրոցները չեն, խնդիրը այլալեզու դպրոցներն են: Իսկ ռուսականի անունն ավելի շատ է շոշափվում հասարակ պատճառներով.
1. Մենք մի անգամ արդեն անցել ենք դրա միջով
2. Պարզ է, որ հիմնականում օրենքը ռուսական դպրոցների հիմք է գցում

----------

Ariadna (14.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման բացվել է 2007թ. դեկտեմբերի 25-ին, նրանում առաջարկվել է քննարկվել ռուսական դպրոցների փակվելու ճիշտ լինել-չլինելու հարցը: Հաշվի առնելով որ օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացման հարցի ակտիվանալուն զուգընթաց քննարկման թեման ընդլայնվել է, ամփոփում եմ թեմային կցված հարցումն ու բացում նորը:


Հարցում. Ճի՞շտ էր ըստ Ձեզ ռուսական դպրոցների փակելը
Մասանակիցներ՝ 74
Այո
քվեարկողներ՝ 46, ընդհանուր քվեարկողների՝ 62.16%
1. Anton_Braind 2. Ariadna 3. armenak 4. Artgeo 5. Askalaf 6. Astgh 7. Cassiopeia 8. Chuk 9. davidus 10. dvgray 11. ElleLuiz 12. Farfalla 13. gags4oco 14. Gayl 15. Guest 16. Hayazn 17. herastan 18. Kuk 19. Lion 20. lulu 21. ministr 22. Rammstein 23. Record 24. Sagittarius 25. Sergey 26. Sona_Yar 27. StrangeLittleGirl 28. Tornado 29. Աթեիստ 30. աշոտ24 31. Արամ 32. Արիացի 33. Լուսաբեր 34. Հայարիացի 35. Ձայնալար 36. Մանուլ 37. Նաիրուհի 38. Ներսես_AM 39. Նորմարդ 40. Ուլուանա 41. Ռուֆուս 42. Սահակ 43. Վազգեն 44. Տրիբուն 45. քաղաքացի 46. Ֆոտոն

Ոչ
Քվեարկողներ՝ 23, ընդհանուր քվեարկողների՝ 31.08%
1. Adriano 2. Anul 3. DavitH  4. EgoSumLex 5. GevSky 6. Grieg 7. Hayuhi) 8. Jarre 9. keyboard 10.  NoemI 11. P.S. 12. Rhayader 13. rostrix 14. Smergh 15. Tig 16. Tigran Adunts 17. TigranM 18. tikopx 19. Vishapakah 20. yerevanci 21. Արեւոտ լուսին 22. Արծիվ 23. Ֆրեյա

Դժվարանում եմ պատասխանել
Քվեարկողներ՝ 5,  ընդհանուր քվեարկողների՝ 6.76%
1. murmushka 2. Sophie 3. Valentina 4. Հենո 5. Վիշապ*

----------

davidus (14.05.2010), Rammstein (14.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (14.05.2010)

----------


## keyboard

> Դիցուք մենք չենք մտածել այդ մասին (ընդհանրական մենք եմ գրում, ոչ ինձ առանձնացնելով, ոչ էլ համախոհների տիպ սահմանելով, ուղղակի պայմանական մենք տակ ներառելով այս օրենքի դեմ հանդես եկողներին), դու բարձրացրու այդ հարցը: Եթե քո ասածը խնդիր ա, ու մենք դրա դեմ չենք պայքարել, էդ չի նշանակում,  որ էսօր չպետք ա պայքարենք այս՝ բավական վտանգավոր խնդրի դեմ:


Չգիտեմ, դու ոնց ես դա պատկերացնում, բայց ես դրա մեջ տենց վտանգավոր բան չեմ տեսնում:



> Նորից կրկնում եմ, որ խնդիրը ռուսական դպրոցները չեն, խնդիրը այլալեզու դպրոցներն են: Իսկ ռուսականի անունն ավելի շատ է շոշափվում հասարակ պատճառներով.
> 1. Մենք մի անգամ արդեն անցել ենք դրա միջով
> 2. Պարզ է, որ հիմնականում օրենքը ռուսական դպրոցների հիմք է գցում


 Չեմ հասկանում քեզ, ավելի ճիշտ չեմ ընդունում ասածդ, եղբայր իմ ու քո ծնողները մեծացել են սովետական կարգերի ժամանակ, ստացել են գրեթե ռուսական կրթություն, ինչպես նաև մեր պապերը և այլն, բայց հիմա ինչ, որ Ղարաբաղի կռիվը սկսեց իմ ու քո սովետական դաստիարակություն ստացած եղբայրենրն ու ծնողները, բարեկամները չգնացին կռվելու, իմ ծնողները հիմա հայոց պատմություն չգիտե՞ն, օտարալեզու են մտածու՞մ: Լավ էլի, անընդունելիա էդ գաղափարը: Ժամանակին նրանք հոկտեմբերիկ են եղել, պիոներ, վզկապ են կապել կարմիր, միշտ եղել են վախի ազդեցության տակ, բայց կարողա՞ այդ դաստիարակություն ստացած սերունդը չէր պահանջում անկախություն ու ազատություն:Եղբայր, էդ դպրոցների մասին մտածելը երկրորդականա հավատա, դու մի նայիր թե հայկական կրթություն ստածած սերունդը ոնցա խոսում հայերեն. ծիպա, վռոդե, կառոչե, պրիվեծիկ, պակուլիկի և  այլն:
Այ սայա ողբերգություն, ոչ թե դպրոց բացելը:

----------


## Chuk

Ծնողներս հայերեն կրթություն են ստացել: Հայերեն կրթությունն ու ռուսերեն կրթությունը տարբերվում են քո սահմանումներից:

----------

Ariadna (14.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Չեմ կարդացել, կկարդամ, Տիգ ջան, ես հայկական կրթություն ունեմ, բայց երբեմն միտքս ձևակերպելուց ռուսերենով եմ մտածում և թարգմանում եմ հայերեն, երբեմն էլ անգլերեն եմ մտածում և թարգմանում հայերեն, քանզի ավելի լավա ստացվում ձևակերպումը, հիմա ինչ, ես վատ կարող եմ դաստիարակել իմ երեխային կամ վատ գիտե՞մ իմ մշակույթն ու պատմությունը: Ամենևին, եթե մեկից լավ չգիտեմ, հարյուրց հաստատ լավ գիտեմ, այլ հարցա, թե արդյոք դա մեր կառավարության որոշումնա, թե հենց նշված ներքին պառակտումը, բայց զարմանալին գիտես որնա, որ դպրոցների մասին խոսելուց միանգամից նշվում ա ռուսականը, բայց որ աղանդավորները մեր երկրին բարոյապես բռանաբարել ու բռնաբարում են, ամերիկացիքին ոչ մեկ ոչ մի բան չի ասում, հա դա ուրիշ թեմայա, բայց հավատացեք ճիշտ կազմակերպման դեպքում հնարավորա հասնել այն արդյունքին, ինչը իսկզբանե պատկերացնում ենք, չնայած, ոչ ոքի կարծիքը չեմ ժխտում, միգուցե և ես եմ սխալվում:


Հովո ջան, բայց հեչ մտածե՞լ ես, թե ինչո՞ւյա մտքիդ ռուսերեն ձևակերպումը ավելի լավ ստացվում: Ժամանակին իմ մոտելա տենց բան եղել: Ու էդ հարցը ես ինձ շատ եմ տվել: ու հասկացել եմ պատճառները: Պատճառը էնա, որ մենք մեծացել ենք սովետական մտածողության ազդեցությամբ: Թե լավից վատից արժեքավոր գիրն ու գրականությունը, թե հեռուստատեսությունը, թե մնացած բոլոր ոլորտների գործունեությունը, ռուսաֆիկացվածա եղել: Դայա պատճառը: Ու են պահից սկսած, երբ որ ես սկսեցի համեմատաբար բարձր մակարդակի գրականություն կարդալ հայերենով ու լավից վատից հայերենով ձևակերպվող հաղորդումներ դիտել, ես ինձ բռնացրեցի նրա վրա, որ սկսում եմ հայերեն մտածել ու դա ինձ ավելիյա դուր գալիս: Ես իրոք էն ամենն ինչ ուզում եմ ասել՝ հայերենով ավելի լավ սկսեցի ձևակերպել քան թե ռուսերենով: Ճիշտա էդ անցումային շրջանը դժվար էր: Սզկբում բախումներ էր լինում մտքերիս մեջ, կիսառուսերեն, կիսահայերեն: Բայց հիմա չէ: Սկսել եմ լրիվ հայերեն մտածել: Ու դա ինձ շատա դուր գալիս: Չեմ ասում, թե էն բառերը որ շատ խորը նստած են մեր լեքսիկոնի մեջ լրիվ դուրս են եկել մեջիցս, բայց որ մտքերս հայերեն եմ ձևակերպում դա փաստա: Ու հազար անգամ ավելի լավա ստացվում, քան թե ոչ հայերեն…
Իսկ երեխաներին դաստիարակելու հարցում լավի ու վատի խնդիր չկա, ստեղ կա զուտ լեզվամտածողության փոխանցման խնդիր…

Իսկ աղանդների ու ևայլնի դեմ պայքարելու համար լեզվամտածողության պահպանման ու զորացման խնդիրը հեչ էլ երկրորդային տեղում չի…

----------

davidus (14.05.2010), Ուլուանա (15.05.2010)

----------


## keyboard

> Ծնողներս հայերեն կրթություն են ստացել: Հայերեն կրթությունն ու ռուսերեն կրթությունը տարբերվում են քո սահմանումներից:


 Բա, էն ժամանակվա մտածելակերպը՞, էն ժամանակ ուրիշ մտածելակերպ չէ՞ր:
Եղբայր դու լավ ես հասկանում ես ինչ եմ ասում, բառերով մի կարդա գրածս ու պատասխանի, գրածիս մտքին պատասխանի, ասենք կրթությունը հայկական ա եղել, դա էլ ասում եմ ասենք, քանի որ հայկականս որնա, որ հայերենա գրած եղել է՞դ, եղբայր դասավանդվելա Սովետական միության պատմություն, որտեղ հայերի ընդամենը մի դիվիզիայա նշվել, որ մասնակցելա պատերազմին, մեկ էլ մի երկու հայ մարշալ:
Հենց քո ասած մտածելակերպը բա ուր մնա՞ց:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Չգիտեմ, դու ոնց ես դա պատկերացնում, բայց ես դրա մեջ տենց վտանգավոր բան չեմ տեսնում:
> 
>  Չեմ հասկանում քեզ, ավելի ճիշտ չեմ ընդունում ասածդ, եղբայր իմ ու քո ծնողները մեծացել են սովետական կարգերի ժամանակ, ստացել են գրեթե ռուսական կրթություն, ինչպես նաև մեր պապերը և այլն, բայց հիմա ինչ, որ Ղարաբաղի կռիվը սկսեց իմ ու քո սովետական դաստիարակություն ստացած եղբայրենրն ու ծնողները, բարեկամները չգնացին կռվելու, իմ ծնողները հիմա հայոց պատմություն չգիտե՞ն, օտարալեզու են մտածու՞մ: Լավ էլի, անընդունելիա էդ գաղափարը: *Ժամանակին նրանք հոկտեմբերիկ են եղել, պիոներ, վզկապ են կապել կարմիր, միշտ եղել են վախի ազդեցության տակ, բայց կարողա՞ այդ դաստիարակություն ստացած սերունդը չէր պահանջում անկախություն ու ազատություն*:Եղբայր, էդ դպրոցների մասին մտածելը երկրորդականա հավատա, դու մի նայիր թե հայկական կրթություն ստածած սերունդը ոնցա խոսում հայերեն. ծիպա, վռոդե, կառոչե, պրիվեծիկ, պակուլիկի և  այլն:
> Այ սայա ողբերգություն, ոչ թե դպրոց բացելը:



Լավ չէի ուզում խծկվեմ, բայց ասեմ...

Մեկը ես անցել եմ էտ տարիները: Հոկտեմբերիկ, պիոներ հետո էլ մի ամբողջ օր քաղաքապետարանի դռների տակ օրս սեւացնելով քննություն եմ տվել՝ արտահերթ, որպես լավ սովորող, ու դարձել եմ կոմերիտական: հա դե կասք էն ժամանակ էտպես էր: բայց էստեղ ցավաը գիտես ինչում ա որ ես անգիր գիտեր Լենինի կյանքը, մինչեւ վերջ/ ապուշի պես/ կարդացել էի « Կապիտալը», բայց չգիտեի ով ա Նժդեհը: Սա փաստա, ու սա մենակ ինձ չի վերաբերվում: Նշեմ որ ես հայկական դպրոցի սան եմ եղել: Հիմա դու ինձ ասա ռուսական դպրոցի աշակերտը գիտեր ով ա եղել օր. Չաուշը: Ոչ չգիտեին: Ինչպես քո ծնողները էնպես էլ ես գիտեինք ՍՄԿԿ համագումարներ լրիվ ընթացակարգը, բայց չգիտեինք Նախիջեւանի պատմությունը: Սա գրում եմ որպեսզի տեսնես, որ հին կրթակարգը իր դրականի հետ ունեցել ա շատ վտանգավոր բացասական: Ու նորից եմ նշում ես հայկական դպրոցի աշակերտ եմ եղել: Իսկ հարց չի առաջանում էտ դեպքում ռուսական դպրոցի սաները, որի 99%- ը հայեր էին եւ մայրենի լեզուն անցնում էին շատ հպանցիկ ինձնից շատ գիտեի՞ն: Հիմա ի՞նչ, չեղա՞վ մտածելակերպի փոփոխություն...

Հիմա էտ նույնը նորից վերաբացելու օգուտը որնա՞.. բերեք ինձ մի ռեալ պատճառ ու ես համաձայնվեմ: Պատճառ չկա:


Հայերեն սովորեցնելու փոխարեն օտարամոլություն ենք քարոզում, հետո էլ ասում ենք սերունդը օտարացած է

----------

Chuk (14.05.2010), davidus (14.05.2010), Tig (14.05.2010), Ուլուանա (15.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (14.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

*keyboard*

Դու երեւի չես կարդացել նախորդ էջում գտնվող *dvgray*-ի գրառումը:

Հատուկ քեզ համար բերում եմ այդ գրառումից մեկ հատված



> _«Երբեմն հաջողվում է գրեթե անսխալ որոշել, թե, ասենք, 10 կամ 15 հայազգի ծնված աղջիկների մեջ ո՞ւմ մայրենի լեզուն է հայերենը, ումը՝ ոչ: Այժմ ահա Ցունոդայի փորձերով պարզվում է, որ դա իր բնախոսական հիմքն ունի. եթե մայրենի լեզուն պայմանավորում է կենտրոնական նյարդային համակարգի՝ ուղեղի աշխատանքի ինչ-որ հատվածների յուրահատկությունները, ապա, բնականաբար, դա իր արտահայտությունն է ունենում մարդու ազգային կերտվածքի վրա: Ամեն մի ժողովուրդ բաղկացած է անհատներից, եւ այն հանգամանքը, թե այդ անհատների որ մասի մայրենի լեզուն է տվյալ ժողովրդի ազգային լեզուն, որ մասինը՝ ոչ, հատուկ գիտական հարց է դառնում»:_


Էտ, որ անընդմեջ նշում են լեզվամտածողություն, լեզվամտածողություն: Ի վերջո ի՞նչ է այդ լեզվամտածողությունը: Լեզվամտածողությունը ուղեղի կերտվածք է: Հայ լինելը մեծ առմամբ պայմանավորված է ոչ թե հայկական գեների առկայությամբ, այլ, հատկապես հայերեն լեզվի օգտագործմամբ: Այսինքն, հայերենի լեզվամտածողություն ունեցող մարդու նյարդային համակարգի աշխատանքը խիստ տարբերվում է այլալեզու մարդկանց նյարդային համակարգի աշխատանքից: Կոպիտ ասած, հայը պետ է մինչեւ ուղն ու ծուծը հայ լինի, այլապես նա կդառնա այլ մշակույթի կրող, այլ մշակույթի կրողը ավելի արագ կասիմիլացվի, գգնա եւ կկերտի այլ մշակույթ, այլ ոչ  թե կմտահոգվի «սեփական» մշակույթի կերտմամբ: Սեփականը չակերտների մեջ, քանի որ այս դեպքում սեփականը, այլեւս սեփական չէ:՚

----------

Tig (14.05.2010), Ուլուանա (15.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Չեմ հասկանում քեզ, ավելի ճիշտ չեմ ընդունում ասածդ, եղբայր իմ ու քո ծնողները մեծացել են սովետական կարգերի ժամանակ, ստացել են գրեթե ռուսական կրթություն, ինչպես նաև մեր պապերը և այլն, բայց հիմա ինչ, որ Ղարաբաղի կռիվը սկսեց իմ ու քո սովետական դաստիարակություն ստացած եղբայրենրն ու ծնողները, բարեկամները չգնացին կռվելու, իմ ծնողները հիմա հայոց պատմություն չգիտե՞ն, օտարալեզու են մտածու՞մ: Լավ էլի, անընդունելիա էդ գաղափարը: Ժամանակին նրանք հոկտեմբերիկ են եղել, պիոներ, վզկապ են կապել կարմիր, միշտ եղել են վախի ազդեցության տակ, բայց կարողա՞ այդ դաստիարակություն ստացած սերունդը չէր պահանջում անկախություն ու ազատություն:Եղբայր, էդ դպրոցների մասին մտածելը երկրորդականա հավատա, դու մի նայիր թե հայկական կրթություն ստածած սերունդը ոնցա խոսում հայերեն. ծիպա, վռոդե, կառոչե, պրիվեծիկ, պակուլիկի և  այլն:
> Այ սայա ողբերգություն, ոչ թե դպրոց բացելը:


Հով, հիմա սովետ չկա, հիմա Ռուսաստանա: Հիմա լրիվ ուրիշ կարգի կռիվներա գնում, ու դրա մեջ կուլ չգնալու համար լեզուն մեծ դեր ունի: Իսկ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացումով մենք պարտվողական քաղաքականություն ենք սկսում, գոնե էս ոլորտում պարտվողականությանը չտրվենք…
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա գրառմանդ վերջում նշված ողբերգության մասին: Ասեմ որ օտարալեզու դպրցների բացումը մենակ կխորացնի էդ ողբերգությունը:

Ավելի ճիշտ կլինի, էն միջոցները, որ ծախսվելույա օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման համար, ծախսվի հայկական դպրոցների մակարդակը բարձրացնելու վրա…

----------

Chuk (14.05.2010), davidus (14.05.2010), Արեւոտ լուսին (14.05.2010)

----------


## keyboard

> Հովո ջան, բայց հեչ մտածե՞լ ես, թե ինչո՞ւյա մտքիդ ռուսերեն ձևակերպումը ավելի լավ ստացվում: Ժամանակին իմ մոտելա տենց բան եղել: Ու էդ հարցը ես ինձ շատ եմ տվել: ու հասկացել եմ պատճառները: Պատճառը էնա, որ մենք մեծացել ենք սովետական մտածողության ազդեցությամբ: Թե լավից վատից արժեքավոր գիրն ու գրականությունը, թե հեռուստատեսությունը, թե մնացած բոլոր ոլորտների գործունեությունը, ռուսաֆիկացվածա եղել: Դայա պատճառը: Ու են պահից սկսած, երբ որ ես սկսեցի համեմատաբար բարձր մակարդակի գրականություն կարդալ հայերենով ու լավից վատից հայերենով ձևակերպվող հաղորդումներ դիտել, ես ինձ բռնացրեցի նրա վրա, որ սկսում եմ հայերեն մտածել ու դա ինձ ավելիյա դուր գալիս: Ես իրոք էն ամենն ինչ ուզում եմ ասել՝ հայերենով ավելի լավ սկսեցի ձևակերպել քան թե ռուսերենով: Ճիշտա էդ անցումային շրջանը դժվար էր: Սզկբում բախումներ էր լինում մտքերիս մեջ, կիսառուսերեն, կիսահայերեն: Բայց հիմա չէ: Սկսել եմ լրիվ հայերեն մտածել: Ու դա ինձ շատա դուր գալիս: Չեմ ասում, թե էն բառերը որ շատ խորը նստած են մեր լեքսիկոնի մեջ լրիվ դուրս են եկել մեջիցս, բայց որ մտքերս հայերեն եմ ձևակերպում դա փաստա: Ու հազար անգամ ավելի լավա ստացվում, քան թե ոչ հայերեն…
> Իսկ երեխաներին դաստիարակելու հարցում լավի ու վատի խնդիր չկա, ստեղ կա զուտ լեզվամտածողության փոխանցման խնդիր…
> 
> 
> Իսկ աղանդների ու ևայլնի դեմ պայքարելու համար լեզվամտածողության պահպանման ու զորացման խնդիրը հեչ էլ երկրորդային տեղում չի…


Տիգ ջան, իմ կարծիքով մի քիչ չափազանցնում ես, ասեմ ինչու: Իմ մեջ սովետական հասարակությունից միայն մայիսմեկյան շքերթների, կարմիր դրոշակների ու երկնքում ճախրող փուչիկների լավ հիշողություններն են մնացել, իսկ մտքի ձևակերպման համար դա հեչ դեր չի խաղում, ես նույն հաջողությամբ մտածում ու թարգմանում եմ հայերեն միտքս անգլերենից, դա խոսումա մի քանի լեզուների իմացության ու համատեղման հնարավորությունների ու լավ լինելու մասին, քանզի դեռ վաղուց ասված է,որքան լեզու գիտես այնքան մարդ ես:
Իսկ աղանդավորների դեմ պայքարը դպրոցներից առաջնայինա Տիգ ջան, քանզի, ռուսական, գերմանական, պոռտուգալական կրթութուն ստացած մարդը, որ դպրոցից դուս եկավ գնալույա աղոթելու, ոչ թե պետության կամ իր ընտանիքի համար գործ անելու:

----------


## Chuk

> Բա, էն ժամանակվա մտածելակերպը՞, էն ժամանակ ուրիշ մտածելակերպ չէ՞ր:
> Եղբայր դու լավ ես հասկանում ես ինչ եմ ասում, բառերով մի կարդա գրածս ու պատասխանի, գրածիս մտքին պատասխանի, ասենք կրթությունը հայկական ա եղել, դա էլ ասում եմ ասենք, քանի որ հայկականս որնա, որ հայերենա գրած եղել է՞դ, եղբայր դասավանդվելա Սովետական միության պատմություն, որտեղ հայերի ընդամենը մի դիվիզիայա նշվել, որ մասնակցելա պատերազմին, մեկ էլ մի երկու հայ մարշալ:
> Հենց քո ասած մտածելակերպը բա ուր մնա՞ց:


 Ես լավ եմ հասկանում, իսկ դու կարծես թե չես հասկանում:
Կրկնում եմ մեկ անգամ ևս, ես խոսել էի մտածելու լեզվի, ոչ թե մտածելակերպի մասին:
Բայց լավ, որ պնդում ես, շարունակեմ, ասեմ մտածելակերպի մասին:

Մենք կանգնած էինք, իսկապես կանգնած էինք, ազգային ինքնությունը կորցնելու խնդրի առջև: Ազգային ինքնությունը բազում բաղադրիչներ ունի, որոնցից կարևորագույններից մեկը հենց լեզուն է: Ու այո՛, մենք խիստ վտանգավոր դիրքում էինք, երբ մեր լեզուն արդեն սկսել էր համարվել ոչ պրեստիժնի, համարվել երկրորդ կարգի, երբ համարվում էր, որ էլիտար լեզուն ռուսերենն է, որ զարգացած մարդը պետք է ռուսերեն խոսի: Ու քանի գնում սա խորանում էր, եթե արմատական վիրահատություն չլիներ, ես վախենում եմ մտածել, թե ուր հասած կլինեինք: Բարեբախտաբար անկախացման հետ համարձակ մարդիկ այս խնդիրը լուծեցին: Ի դեպ, խորհրդարանում քննարկումների ժամանակ ռուսական դպրոցները փակելու համար ամենախիստ պայքարողներից մեկը այն կուսակցության ղեկավարն ու ստեղծողն էր, ում կուսակիցները այսօր փորձում են այս օրենքը մտցնել: Խոսքս Հանրապետական կուսակցության հիմնադիր Աշոտ Նավասարդյանի մասին է:

Մնացածը Հով ջան.. գիտես, ես հաճույքով նորից ու նորից նույն պնդումները կանեմ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ ավելի ազնիվ կլինի, եթե մեր ժամանակը դրա վրա ևս մեկ անգամ ծախսելու փոխարեն ինքդ թեման սկզբից մինչև վերջ կարդաս, որտեղ ես ու ուրիշներն այս ամենը մի անգամ չի որ *մանրամասն* շարադրել ենք: Եթե նոր հարցեր կառաջանան, սիրով տրամադրությանդ տակ եմ:

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, իմ կարծիքով մի քիչ չափազանցնում ես, ասեմ ինչու: Իմ մեջ սովետական հասարակությունից միայն մայիսմեկյան շքերթների, կարմիր դրոշակների ու երկնքում ճախրող փուչիկների լավ հիշողություններն են մնացել, իսկ մտքի ձևակերպման համար դա հեչ դեր չի խաղում, ես նույն հաջողությամբ մտածում ու թարգմանում եմ հայերեն միտքս անգլերենից, դա խոսումա մի քանի լեզուների իմացության ու համատեղման հնարավորությունների ու լավ լինելու մասին, քանզի դեռ վաղուց ասված է,որքան լեզու գիտես այնքան մարդ ես:
> Իսկ աղանդավորների դեմ պայքարը դպրոցներից առաջնայինա Տիգ ջան, քանզի, ռուսական, գերմանական, պոռտուգալական կրթութուն ստացած մարդը, որ դպրոցից դուս եկավ գնալույա աղոթելու, ոչ թե պետության կամ իր ընտանիքի համար գործ անելու:


Հով ջան, մի քիչ՝ կարողա  :Smile:  բայց շատ չէ…
Մեկա որ շատ խորանաս, կհամոզվես, որ մենք մեծացել ենք ռուսաֆիկացված միջավայրում…
Իսկ այ ինչոր լեզվին լավ տիրապետելու առաջին գրավականը հաստատ տվյալ լեզվով մտածելու ունակություննա: Բայց մեր կռիվը էնա, որ մենք նախ և առաջ ու ամանալավը պիտի հայերեն մտածենք ու խոսանք, նոր մնացած լեզուների մասին մտածենք…

----------


## keyboard

> Ես լավ եմ հասկանում, իսկ դու կարծես թե չես հասկանում:
> Կրկնում եմ մեկ անգամ ևս, ես խոսել էի մտածելու լեզվի, ոչ թե մտածելակերպի մասին:
> Բայց լավ, որ պնդում ես, շարունակեմ, ասեմ մտածելակերպի մասին:
> 
> Մենք կանգնած էինք, իսկապես կանգնած էինք, ազգային ինքնությունը կորցնելու խնդրի առջև: Ազգային ինքնությունը բազում բաղադրիչներ ունի, որոնցից կարևորագույններից մեկը հենց լեզուն է: Ու այո՛, մենք խիստ վտանգավոր դիրքում էինք, երբ մեր լեզուն արդեն սկսել էր համարվել ոչ պրեստիժնի, համարվել երկրորդ կարգի, երբ համարվում էր, որ էլիտար լեզուն ռուսերենն է, որ զարգացած մարդը պետք է ռուսերեն խոսի: Ու քանի գնում սա խորանում էր, եթե արմատական վիրահատություն չլիներ, ես վախենում եմ մտածել, թե ուր հասած կլինեինք: Բարեբախտաբար անկախացման հետ համարձակ մարդիկ այս խնդիրը լուծեցին: Ի դեպ, խորհրդարանում քննարկումների ժամանակ ռուսական դպրոցները փակելու համար ամենախիստ պայքարողներից մեկը այն կուսակցության ղեկավարն ու ստեղծողն էր, ում կուսակիցները այսօր փորձում են այս օրենքը մտցնել: Խոսքս Հանրապետական կուսակցության հիմնադիր Աշոտ Նավասարդյանի մասին է:
> 
> Մնացածը Հով ջան.. գիտես, ես հաճույքով նորից ու նորից նույն պնդումները կանեմ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ ավելի ազնիվ կլինի, եթե մեր ժամանակը դրա վրա ևս մեկ անգամ ծախսելու փոխարեն ինքդ թեման սկզբից մինչև վերջ կարդաս, որտեղ ես ու ուրիշներն այս ամենը մի անգամ չի որ *մանրամասն* շարադրել ենք: Եթե նոր հարցեր կառաջանան, սիրով տրամադրությանդ տակ եմ:


Արտակ ջան, ես քեզ լավ եմ հասկանում, բայց մեկա ես կմանամ իմ կարծիքին ու ժամանակը ցույց կտա, ինչը ոնց կլինի, ես էլի համբերատար կսպասեմ:
Բայց մի բան կասեմ հաստատ, էս ամեն ինչի հիմքում, ոչ քո համար իհարկե, այլ շատերի, *ատելություննա* Ռուսաստանի դեմ:
Ճիշտ ես, չվիճենք, ժամանակ չծախսենք, դուք ինչպես միշտ ճիշտ եք, ես միակն եմ սխալ, ինչևէ, տա Աստված, որ բարին կատարվի:

----------

tikopx (14.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Արտակ ջան, ես քեզ լավ եմ հասկանում, բայց մեկա ես կմանամ իմ կարծիքին ու ժամանակը ցույց կտա, ինչը ոնց կլինի, ես էլի համբերատար կսպասեմ:
> Բայց մի բան կասեմ հաստատ, էս ամեն ինչի հիմքում, ոչ քո համար իհարկե, այլ շատերի, *ատելություննա* Ռուսաստանի դեմ:
> Ճիշտ ես, չվիճենք, ժամանակ չծախսենք, դուք ինչպես միշտ ճիշտ եք, ես միակն եմ սխալ, ինչևէ, տա Աստված, որ բարին կատարվի:


Եթե շարժվենք քո տրամաբանությամբ ուրեմն քեզ առաջնոդողն էլ ատելությունն է Հայաստանի դեմ:
Դու գոնե հասկանում ե՞ս ինչ ես գրում: Փաստորեն հայը իր երեխային հայկական կրթության է տալիս դրդված ռուսների նկատմամբ իր ատելությունի՞ց:
Հայի հայկական կրթություն ստանալը բնական է, իսկ հակառակը աննորմալ է:

----------


## keyboard

> Եթե շարժվենք քո տրամաբանությամբ ուրեմն քեզ առաջնոդողն էլ ատելությունն է Հայաստանի դեմ:
> Դու գոնե հասկանում ե՞ս ինչ ես գրում: Փաստորեն հայը իր երեխային հայկական կրթության է տալիս դրդված ռուսների նկատմամբ իր ատելությունի՞ց:
> Հայի հայկական կրթություն ստանալը բնական է, իսկ հակառակը աննորմալ է:


 Հեռու եք, շաաաաաաաաաաաաատ հեռու եք իմ տրամաբանությամբ շարժվելուց, ինձանից շատ էլ հայրենասեր չլինեք, ես շատ լավ եմ հասկանում ինչ եմ գրում, այլ հարցա, թե կոնկրետ դուք ինչ եք հասկանում իմ գրածից և ավելի կարևոր է, թե ինչ եք ուզում հասկանալ :Ոչ հայրը երեխային կրթություն է տալիս երեխային շրջապատի և ինքն իրեն պիտանի մարդ դարձնելու նպատակով, այլ հարց է, որ հայրը երեխային ասում է, որ Ռուսաստանը թունավոր օձ է և լարում է երեխային դրանով: Հայի և ցանկացած մարդու ցանկացած կրթություն ստանալը նորմալ է, եթե մի քանի գրառում վերև կարդաք, կտեսնեք, որ ինքս խոսել եմ մայրենի լեզուն իմանալու կարևորության, նոր մանցածի մասին մտածելու նահրաժեշտությունից:

----------

Tig (14.05.2010), tikopx (14.05.2010)

----------


## davidus

Ժողովուրդ, էդ ճիշտ ա, որ եթե "Ֆիզիկա" առարկան անգլերեն են դասավանդում, ավելի խորությամբ ես ընկալում այն???? Իսկ "Քիմիա"-ի դեպքում էլ ռուսերենն ա ավելի ընդունելի???  :Think:   :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդ, էդ ճիշտ ա, որ եթե "Ֆիզիկա" առարկան անգլերեն են դասավանդում, ավելի խորությամբ ես ընկալում այն???? Իսկ "Քիմիա"-ի դեպքում էլ ռուսերենն ա ավելի ընդունելի???


Անշուշտ, իսկ պատմության համար կարծեմ թուրքերենն ա ամենաընկալելին:

----------


## keyboard

> Անշուշտ, իսկ պատմության համար կարծեմ թուրքերենն ա ամենաընկալելին:


Գրառումիցդ մի բան հիշեցի, Էջմիածնում Ներսիսյան վարժարան կա, ժամանակին տնօրենը Նահատակյանն էր, հիմա չգիտեմ, այդ տարիներին, վարժարանում թուրքերենը դասավանդվում էր հայոց լեզվին գրեթե հավասար, Նահատակյանն ասում էր. «Թշնամուն հաղթելու համար նրա մշակույթն ու լեզուն նրանից լավ է պետք իմանալ»:
Վառել է պետք այդ մարդուն, վառել, ինչպես կարելի է նման ձևով մտածել, պիտի հասնենք նրան, որ ազգի դավաճան համարեն նրան:

----------


## Chuk

> Գրառումիցդ մի բան հիշեցի, Էջմիածնում Ներսիսյան վարժարան կա, ժամանակին տնօրենը Նահատակյանն էր, հիմա չգիտեմ, այդ տարիներին, վարժարանում թուրքերենը դասավանդվում էր հայոց լեզվին գրեթե հավասար, Նահատակյանն ասում էր. «Թշնամուն հաղթելու համար նրա մշակույթն ու լեզուն նրանից լավ է պետք իմանալ»:
> Վառել է պետք այդ մարդուն, վառել, ինչպես կարելի է նման ձևով մտածել, պիտի հասնենք նրան, որ ազգի դավաճան համարեն նրան:


Ներիր, բայց ես թուրքերեն սովորելու դեմ ոչ մի բան չունեմ: Եթե դրված է թշնամուն հաղթելու խնդիր, ապա թշնամու լեզուն իմանալը համարում եմ խիստ կարևոր: Իսկ թեմայի ու մեր դիրքորոշումների հետ դա ի՞նչ կապ ուներ:

----------

Ariadna (15.05.2010), davidus (14.05.2010), Tig (14.05.2010)

----------


## keyboard

> Ներիր, բայց ես թուրքերեն սովորելու դեմ ոչ մի բան չունեմ: Եթե դրված է թշնամուն հաղթելու խնդիր, ապա թշնամու լեզուն իմանալը համարում եմ խիստ կարևոր: Իսկ թեմայի ու մեր դիրքորոշումների հետ դա ի՞նչ կապ ուներ:


Հեչ, իմիջիայլոց ասեցի, եթե թեմային չի վերաբերվում կարող ես ջնջել, համապատասխան պատժամիջոցներով :Cool:

----------


## davidus

> Գրառումիցդ մի բան հիշեցի, Էջմիածնում Ներսիսյան վարժարան կա, ժամանակին տնօրենը Նահատակյանն էր, հիմա չգիտեմ, այդ տարիներին, վարժարանում թուրքերենը դասավանդվում էր *հայոց լեզվին գրեթե հավասար*, Նահատակյանն ասում էր. «Թշնամուն հաղթելու համար նրա մշակույթն ու լեզուն նրանից լավ է պետք իմանալ»:
> Վառել է պետք այդ մարդուն, վառել, ինչպես կարելի է նման ձևով մտածել, պիտի հասնենք նրան, որ ազգի դավաճան համարեն նրան:


բայց Նահատակյանի օրոք միթե շարականները պարսկերեն էին երգում??? կամ Աստվածաշունչը ռուսերեն էր???

----------

Ariadna (15.05.2010), Շինարար (14.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Հեչ, իմիջիայլոց ասեցի, եթե թեմային չի վերաբերվում կարող ես ջնջել, համապատասխան պատժամիջոցներով


Պարզապես արդեն որերորդ անգամ գրառումումդ այնպես ես ներկայացնում, որ իբր խոսքը գնում է ինչ-որ լեզու դասավանդելուն դեմ լինելու մասին:
Դրա համար հարկ եմ համարում քո և քո տեսակետի այլոց համար ևս մեկ անգամ հանրամատչելի կերպով նշել.
*Օտար տարբեր լեզուների դասավանդումը ողջունվում է, ավելին, անձամբ ես առաջարկում եմ խորացնել դրանց ուսուցումը, շատ գոհ կլինեմ եթե ավագ դպրոցներում լինեն դասարաններ, ովքեր անցնում են այդ առարկաները մասնագիտացված մակարդակով:*

Ու հուսով եմ, որ հետայսու նման գրառումներ չեն լինի, որոնք կարող են չիմացող ընթերցողի մոտ սխալ կարծիք ստեղծել, թե մենք իբր դեմ ենք այլ լեզուների ուսուցմանը:

*Խոսքը գնում է օտարալեզու դպրոցների մասին, ուր բոլոր առարկաները ուսուցանվում են ոչ ՀՀ պետական լեզվով, ոչ հայերենով, ոչ մեր մայր լեզվով: Մենք դեմ ենք նման դպրոցներին, որոնք վտանգ են սպառնում մեր պետականությանը:*

----------

Ariadna (15.05.2010), davidus (14.05.2010), Rammstein (14.05.2010), Tig (14.05.2010), Շինարար (14.05.2010), Ուլուանա (15.05.2010), Չամիչ (14.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հեռու եք, շաաաաաաաաաաաաատ հեռու եք իմ տրամաբանությամբ շարժվելուց, ինձանից շատ էլ հայրենասեր չլինեք, ես շատ լավ եմ հասկանում ինչ եմ գրում, այլ հարցա, թե կոնկրետ դուք ինչ եք հասկանում իմ գրածից և ավելի կարևոր է, թե ինչ եք ուզում հասկանալ :


Իսկ այլ կերպ ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հասկանալ ձեր այն միտքը, թե Ռուսաստանի նկատմամբ ատելությունն է դրդապատճառը, որ դեմ ենք ռուսալեզու դպրոցներ բացելուն: Կստացվի, որ Ռուսաստանի հանդեպ ատելությունն է դրդապատճառը, որ մեր երեխաներին հայալեզու դպրոցներ ենք տանում:
Պետք չէ շանտաժի լեզվով խոսել, եթե դեմ ենք ռուսալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը, ուրեմն ատում ենք ռուսներին: Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ մենք պարտավոր ենք ռուսներին սիրել, մենք ինչ է ամուսնացա՞ծ ենք ռուսների հետ, որ մեր սերը ապացուցելու ուղիներ փնտրենք: Ռուսալեզու դպրոցներ բացենք, որ հանկարծ ռուսները չմտածեն, որ իրենց չենք սիրում:




> Ոչ հայրը երեխային կրթություն է տալիս երեխային շրջապատի և ինքն իրեն պիտանի մարդ դարձնելու նպատակով, այլ հարց է, որ հայրը երեխային ասում է, որ Ռուսաստանը թունավոր օձ է և լարում է երեխային դրանով: Հայի և ցանկացած մարդու ցանկացած կրթություն ստանալը նորմալ է, եթե մի քանի գրառում վերև կարդաք, կտեսնեք, որ ինքս խոսել եմ մայրենի լեզուն իմանալու կարևորության, նոր մանցածի մասին մտածելու նահրաժեշտությունից:


*Հայը* երեխային կրթության է տալիս՝ շրջապատին  եւ ինքն իրեն պիտանի *հայ* կրթելու նպատակով:
Հայերը աչքի են ընկնում իրենց ռուսամոլությամբ, էնպես որ, վեջին բանը որ պետք է անեք, դա հայերին ռուսների հանդեպ ատելության մեջ մեղադրելն է:
Մտեք *armenia-online.ru* կայք եւ տեսեք թե քանի տասյան հազար հայեր են գրանցված որոնք հեյերեն տառերը չեն ճանաչում: Ռուսաստան մեկնած հայերի 90 տոկոսը մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում, մեծ հաճույքով ռուսանում է, իսկ դուք դրել եւ ռուսներին ատելու անհիմն մեղադրանքներ եք ներկայացնում: Կրկնում եմ, ոչ ոք պարտավոր չէ ռուսներին սիրել, որ ատալության հարցն եք բարձրացնում:

----------

Ariadna (15.05.2010), dvgray (15.05.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Իսկ այլ կերպ ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հասկանալ ձեր այն միտքը, թե Ռուսաստանի նկատմամբ ատելությունն է դրդապատճառը, որ դեմ ենք ռուսալեզու դպրոցներ բացելուն: Կստացվի, որ Ռուսաստանի հանդեպ ատելությունն է դրդապատճառը, որ մեր երեխաներին հայալեզու դպրոցներ ենք տանում:
> Պետք չէ շանտաժի լեզվով խոսել, եթե դեմ ենք ռուսալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը, ուրեմն ատում ենք ռուսներին: Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ մենք պարտավոր ենք ռուսներին սիրել, մենք ինչ է ամուսնացա՞ծ ենք ռուսների հետ, որ մեր սերը ապացուցելու ուղիներ փնտրենք: Ռուսալեզու դպրոցներ բացենք, որ հանկարծ ռուսները չմտածեն, որ իրենց չենք սիրում:
> 
> 
> 
> *Հայը* երեխային կրթության է տալիս՝ շրջապատին  եւ ինքն իրեն պիտանի *հայ* կրթելու նպատակով:
> Հայերը աչքի են ընկնում իրենց ռուսամոլությամբ, էնպես որ, վեջին բանը որ պետք է անեք, դա հայերին ռուսների հանդեպ ատելության մեջ մեղադրելն է:
> Մտեք *armenia-online.ru* կայք եւ տեսեք թե քանի տասյան հազար հայեր են գրանցված որոնք հեյերեն տառերը չեն ճանաչում: Ռուսաստան մեկնած հայերի 90 տոկոսը մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում, մեծ հաճույքով ռուսանում է, իսկ դուք դրել եւ ռուսներին ատելու անհիմն մեղադրանքներ եք ներկայացնում: Կրկնում եմ, ոչ ոք պարտավոր չէ ռուսներին սիրել, որ ատալության հարցն եք բարձրացնում:


Չամիչ ջան, keyboard-ը չէր ասում, թե հայերը ընդհանրապես ատում են Ռուսաստանը: Նա նկատի ուներ, որ ռուսական դպրոցների բացվելուն դեմ արտահայտվողների մեջ կան մարդիկ, որոնք դա անում են զուտ Ռուսաստանի նկատմամբ ատելությունից: Եվ ես համաձայն եմ նրա հետ: Հենց այս ֆորումում երբեմն այնպիսի գրառումների ես հանդիպում, որ թվում է՝ մարդու համար ավելի կարևոր է Ռուսաստանի անհաջողությունը, քան Հայաստանի հաջողությունը: Դա իհարկե չի նշանակում, որ բոլորն են այդպիսին: Ես ինքս նպատակահարմար չեմ համարում ռուսական դպրոցներ բացելը: Սակայն մեղադրել ինձ Ռուսաստանի նկատմամբ ատելության մեջ ծիծաղելի կլիներ  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (14.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ես ուզում եմ մի շատ կարևոր սահմանում տալ վերջին գրառումների քննարկման համատեքստում: Keyboard-ն իսկապես ճիշտ է, որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր օրենքին դեմ են Ռուսաստանի դեմ հանդես գալու համար: Բայց անձամբ ես գտնում եմ, որ ինքն ազնիվ չի այս քննարկման համատեքստում այդ ուղղությամբ խոսակցությունը տանելու հարցով, որովհետև մենք խոսում ենք կոնկրետ գլոբալ գաղափարների, այլ ոչ թե մի քանի անհատների մասին: Պիտի նշեմ, որ նման պատճառով դեմ լինողները շատ քիչ են:

Իսկ հիմա ամենակարևորը: Քանի որ մենք հանդես ենք գալիս օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ, շատերի մոտ անմիջապես դա ասոցացվում ինչ-որ մի բանին (Ռուսաստանին, ԱՄՆ-ին, օտար լեզուներին և այլնին դեմ լինելու դեմ): Ոչ, այստեղ չկա ընդդեմի պայքար, ընդդեմը ընդամենը հետևանք ա:

*Իսկ մեր ամբողջ տրամաբանությունն էս դեպքում, մեր պայքարը հանուն ա: Հանուն Հայաստանում մեր պետական ու մայրենի լեզվի ամրապնդման, թուլացնել չթնողնելուն, հանուն մեր ազգային ինքնության պահպանման, հանուն մեր ստեղծածի, մեր ծնողների ստեղծածի պահպանման ու ամրապնդման, հանուն մեր պետության հիմնաքարի պահպանման ու պաշտպանման, հանուն մեր երկրի անկախության երաշխավորման:*

----------

Ambrosine (14.05.2010), Ariadna (15.05.2010), davidus (14.05.2010), keyboard (14.05.2010), Rammstein (14.05.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (15.05.2010), Շինարար (14.05.2010), Ուլուանա (15.05.2010)

----------


## keyboard

> Իսկ այլ կերպ ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հասկանալ ձեր այն միտքը, թե Ռուսաստանի նկատմամբ ատելությունն է դրդապատճառը, որ դեմ ենք ռուսալեզու դպրոցներ բացելուն: Կստացվի, որ Ռուսաստանի հանդեպ ատելությունն է դրդապատճառը, որ մեր երեխաներին հայալեզու դպրոցներ ենք տանում:
> Պետք չէ շանտաժի լեզվով խոսել, եթե դեմ ենք ռուսալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը, ուրեմն ատում ենք ռուսներին: Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ մենք պարտավոր ենք ռուսներին սիրել, մենք ինչ է ամուսնացա՞ծ ենք ռուսների հետ, որ մեր սերը ապացուցելու ուղիներ փնտրենք: Ռուսալեզու դպրոցներ բացենք, որ հանկարծ ռուսները չմտածեն, որ իրենց չենք սիրում:
> 
> 
> 
> *Հայը* երեխային կրթության է տալիս՝ շրջապատին  եւ ինքն իրեն պիտանի *հայ* կրթելու նպատակով:
> Հայերը աչքի են ընկնում իրենց ռուսամոլությամբ, էնպես որ, վեջին բանը որ պետք է անեք, դա հայերին ռուսների հանդեպ ատելության մեջ մեղադրելն է:
> Մտեք *armenia-online.ru* կայք եւ տեսեք թե քանի տասյան հազար հայեր են գրանցված որոնք հեյերեն տառերը չեն ճանաչում: Ռուսաստան մեկնած հայերի 90 տոկոսը մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում, մեծ հաճույքով ռուսանում է, իսկ դուք դրել եւ ռուսներին ատելու անհիմն մեղադրանքներ եք ներկայացնում: Կրկնում եմ, ոչ ոք պարտավոր չէ ռուսներին սիրել, որ ատալության հարցն եք բարձրացնում:


Ախր հարգելիս, ես Ձեզ ստիպել ե՞մ սիրել ուսաստանը կամ ռուսներին կամ ինչ-որ մեկին ստիպել ե՞մ կամ գոնե մի անգամ մեկին ասել եմ պիտի սիրես ռուսներին կամ ռուսատանը:Պատասխանն ակնհայտ է. իհարկե ոչ:Իմ ասածը ուրիշ բանա ինչպես ասեց  One_Way_Ticket-ը, ես ամենևին էլ դա նկատի չունեմ: Էլի եմ ասում, ռուսաստանի պես՝ սրիկա, ստոր, մզո պետություն չկա, ռուսի պես ստոր, ազգատյաց, ռասսիստ ազգ էլ չկա,որ գլոբալ նայես իսկական ռուս էլ չկա, ինչպես Պուտռինն ասեց "Протрите каждого русского, изподнего выйдет *ТАТАРИН*", սա ակնհայտա, բայց ինչպես հայրսա ասում,«երբ ուղտը սատկումա, մեկա կաշին մի իշաբեռա», հենց դրա համար էլ Ռուսաստանը գնաց հասավ Թբիլիսի ու ամբողջ աշխարհը ոտքի ելավ ու չկարողացավ կանգնեցի, դրանից հետո էլ Петр Великий նավը ուղարկեց ամերիկայի ափերը, զորավարժություն արեց եկավ, էլի աշխարհը դեմը դուրս եկավ տրորեց անցավ, սա իմ կարծիքնա, Ռուսաստանն էսօր աշխարհի ամենահզոր պետություննա ու ինչքան էլ դուք Ձեզ ռուսասեր չեք համարում կամ ոմանք, մեկա մեր միակ փրկությունը Ռուսաստաննա, միակը, ոնց ուզում եք հասկացեք ու մեկնաբանեք, ես իմ կարծիքն եմ ասում, հա էլի թեմայից շեղվեցի, բայց Ձեր հարցին եմ պատասխանում: Գիտե՞ք, հենց այ դրա համար եմ ասում, որ շատերը առաջնորդվում են ատելությամբ, անձամբ ես էլ ատեւմ եմ այդ ազգի մտածելակերպն ու ռասսիզմը, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ դրանով եմ առաջնորդվում:
Ոչ մի հայ էլ չի ռուսանում, սխալվում եք, թող չվիրավորվեն ռուսատան աշխատանքի մեկնողները, բայց մեծամասամբ այտեղ են գնում միջնակարգ կամ թերի միջնակարգ կրթությամբ մարդիկ, որոնք թամամ հայերենին չեն տիրապետում, բայց այն շրջապատում որտեղ աշխատում են ռուսներին հայացնում են, սա հարյուր տոկոս համոզված եղեք: Ես անձամբ աշխատում եմ գերմանացիների, ռուսների, վրացիների, շվեցարացիների հետ, երբ ես զանգում եմ վրաստան, չեմ ասում գամարջոբա, այսինքն՝ բարև, այլ հենց այդպես էլ ասում եմ. «Բարև ձեզ, ոնց ե՞ք» ու լսում եմ պատասխան «լավ ենք ախպեր ջան կամաց-կամաց» ու նույն պատասխանը տալիս են ռուսները, գերմանացիները ու վրացիները, հիմա ինչ ես վրացացել, գերմանացել կամ ռուսացել ե՞մ, չէ իրանց եմ հայացրել, որտեվ իրանք են լավ հասկանում, որ հայը ուրիշա:
Ես ոչմեկի չեմ մեղադրում առավելևս ատելության մեջ, բայց կրկին անգամ շեշտում եմ, որ էն մարդը ովա սումա, որ հայաստանը ծախել են ռուսներին, արդեն ատելովա ասում ու նույն ատելությամբ խոսումա դեմ դպրոց բացելուն:
Հասարակ մի օրինակ, վրաստանում շատերին խոսեցնում ես, ատում են ռուսներին, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ քեզ հետ ռուսերեն են խոսում ու բողոքում ռուսներից ու ասում են, որ չեն ուզում խոսել ռուսերեն, բայց հարցին թե ինչ վատ բան կա ռուսերեն խոսելու մեջ չեն կարողանում պատասխանել, ասում ես դա ուղղակի շբման միջոց է, չե միևնույնն է իրենք ատում են ռուս երեք տառը արդեն:
Իսկ Ձեր նշած պորտալում գրանցված բոլոր մարդիկ էլ կարոտում ու սիրում են Հայաստանը, դրա համար էլ գրանցվում են այդ պորտալում, որ հայերի հետ շբվեն:
Մի խոսքով, դուք իմ գրառման բուն գաղափարը չեք հասկացել, կրկնում եմ ևս մեկ անգամ, ես ոչոքի չեմ մեղադրում, չեմ ստիպում սիրել, թե՛ ռուսներին, թե՛ ամերիկացիներին

----------


## Ambrosine

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ընկել եք սուտ բարոյականության հետևից. նախ այս օրենքը ազգային փոքրամասնություններին չի վերաբերում, հետո էլ ազգային փոքրամասնության ներկայացուցիչները եթե մեր պետական լեզուն չիմանան, ինչպե՞ս են մեր երկրում աշխատելու: Եզդիները անգամ այբբենարան ունեն և շատ շնորհակալ են մեզ, որ չենք խոչընդոտում, դեռ աջակցում ենք, որ չանհետանան: Իրենք հասկանում են, որ լեզվով են պահպանելու իրենց ազգը, մենք մինչև հիմա չհասկացա՞նք: Ու եթե անգամ վերաբերի ազգային փոքրամասնությունների իրավունքներին... եթե դա բխում է մեր ազգային շահերից, ինձ շատ չի հետաքրքրում, թե իմ երկրի բնակչության 1 տոկոսը ինչպես կարձագանքի:

Մենք շատ փոքր ազգ ենք, որ մի մասին էլ օտարացնենք, ու շատ երիտասարդ պետություն ենք, որ օտար լեզվով մեր պետության համար քաղաքացիներ դաստիարակենք:

----------

Chuk (14.05.2010), davidus (15.05.2010), Շինարար (15.05.2010), Ուլուանա (15.05.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Սովետից մնացած ռուսախոսության ազդեցությունն էսքան տարիներ հետո նույնիսկ չի վերացել. թվում է՝ գոնե ռուսական դպրոցների փակումից հետո եկող սերունդն արդեն զերծ պիտի լիներ ռուսերեն մտածելուց ու այն որպես առաջին լեզու ընկալելուց, բայց չէ, դեռ էսօր էլ բազմաթիվ հայ երիտասարդներ, որոնք սովորել են հայկական դպրոցներում, մտածում, խոսում ու գրում են ռուսերեն, քանի որ, ըստ երևույթին, ընտանիքում ռուսերենն է դրված որպես շփման լեզու, մարդիկ էլ մեծանում են էդ մթնոլորտում։ Օրինակ, ինչքանո՞վ է բնական, որ էսօր հայկական բլոգոսֆերայում ռուսերեն գրող հայերն ավելի շատ են, քան հայերեն գրողները։ Բա աբսուրդ չի՞։ Ճիշտ է, նրանց մեջ կան նաև հին սերնդի ներկայացուցիչներ, որոնք հասցրել են ռուսական կրթություն ստանալ (ու, փաստորեն, էսքան տարիների ընթացքում դեռ չեն սովորել մտածել ու իրենց մտքերը նորմալ շարադրել հայերենով)։ Շատ–շատերն էլ էնքան երիտասարդ են, որ չէին կարող ռուսական կրթություն ստացած լինել, բայց արի ու տես, որ մայրենի լեզվով իրենց մտքերն արտահայտել չեն կարողանում կամ էնքան լավ չեն կարողանում, որ առանց ամաչելու հայերեն գրեն։ Ու շատերն էլ դեռ ռուսերեն լեզվով հայրենաշունչ գրառումներ են անում հայերենը պահպանելու մասին։ Մի հարցնող լինի՝ դու որ բլոգումդ գրելիս չես հոգում հայերենի պահպանման համար, ո՞նց ես քեզ իրավունք վերապահում ամպագոռգոռ խոսքեր ասել էդ երևույթի դեմ։ 

Եթե քսան տարի ռուսական դպրոցներ չունենալուց հետո դեռ էս վիճակին ենք, բա ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե նորից բացվեն օտարալեզու դպրոցները։ Եղած հայերենն էլ կվերանա, բնականաբար։ Ու հաշվի առնելով դրան նպաստող որոշ հանգամանքներ, որոնք չկային Սովետի ժամանակ, էսօր շատ ավելի հեշտ ու արագ տեղի կունենա էդ չարիքը։ 

Բայց մի դրական բան եմ նկատել. օտարալեզու դպրոցների հարցի թունդ քննարկումը բլոգներում հանգեցրել է նրան, որ մշտապես կամ հիմնականում ռուսերեն գրող բազմաթիվ բլոգերներ սկսում են հայտարարել, որ այսուհետև հայերեն են գրելու, ու էդպես էլ անում են։ Փաստորեն, շատերի մեջ իսկապես արթնացել է հայերենը պահպանելու անհրաժեշտության գիտակցումն ու ներքին ձգտումը, ու նաև էն գիտակցումը, որ դա արժե նախ և առաջ սեփական օրինակով իրականացնել։  :Smile:  Սա, իհարկե, գլոբալ առումով գուցե չնչին բան է, բայց ամեն դեպքում ուրախալի է։

----------

Ariadna (15.05.2010), Chuk (15.05.2010), davidus (15.05.2010), Շինարար (15.05.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Այս պատմությունը սկսվեց այն ժամանակ, երբ քաղաքական «էլիտայի» որոշ ներկայացուցիչներ սկսեցին իրենց եւ իրենց կողմից բացառիկ հարգանքի արժանացած մարդկանց անվանել ռուսական ձեւով. Արտաշես Մամիկոնովի~չ, Ռոբերտ Սեդրակովի~չ, Սերժիկ Ազատովի~չ, Հովիկ Արգամի~չ, Վարդան վոեւէ Մինասի~չ: Այս նոստալգիկ թմրության ֆոնին հեռուստաեթերը սկսեցին հեղեղել ցեխավիկների ժամանակների` մարող էլիտար պուտանկաները, որոնք սիրիալներ չեն նայում, եռպեմն նկառահանվում են, բայց նայելու ժամանակ ճեն ունենում, ոռովհետեւ բոթեմական կյանք են վառում: Կլուբնե~ռ, էլիտառ զռույցնե~ռ, Սեռժիկ Ազատո~վիչին եւ Ալիկ Սեռգե~յիչին կից հանռային էլիտառ խոռհուրդներ: Հետո սրանց հովանու ներքո աճեց պուտանկաների նոր սերունդը, որի կյանքում ԴՌԱՅՎ կա, ԷՔՇԸՆ, ՌԵԼԱՔՍ եւ ՓԱՌԹԻՆԵ~Ր, ՓԱՌԹԻՆԵ~Ր ` սկաուտ-կոմերիտական-կարիերիստ-օլիգարխածին գյադեքի հաշվին: Հետո նա` ով քթերը չէր քաշում, ղազ էր համարվում: Հետո էս կոնտինգենտը Փարաքյարի փոխարեն սկսեց Մոնտե Կառլո, Բադեն-Բադեն այցելել, փող չեղած ժամանակ էլ` Լաս Վեգաս: Հրազդանի ձորի վետերոկներին էլ փոխարինելու եկան Նիցցայի, Կաննի առափնյա օբյեկտները, քյաբաբնոցներին կից դվուխսպալնի կռավաթներին` Դուբայի հիսունհարկանի հյուրանոցները: Հետո էս կոնտինգենտը սկսեց դրսում դժվարություններ ունենալ, որովհետեւ չգիտեր, թե սաունային, էսպրեսոյին, մինետին անգլերեն կամ ֆրանսերեն ո՞նց են ասում: Հետո նրանք սկսեցին խորհել այն հարցի շուրջ, թե ինչու Ամերիկայում, Անգլիայում նույնիսկ տասներեք, տասնչորս տարեկան երեխաները գիտեն, թե անգլերեն սաունային, էսպրեսոյին, մինետին ո՞նց են ասում: Երկարատեւ, քրտնաջան ուսումնասիրությունից հետո անվտանգության խորհրդի վերջին նիստերից մեկում ԿԳ նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանը զեկուցեց, թե որոնք են այն ռազմավարական նախադրյալները, որոնց շնորհիվ ԱՄՆ-ի, Ֆրանսիայի, Գերմանիայի ամեն քաղաքացի միանշանակ գիտե, թե ինչպես են անգլերեն, ֆրանսերեն եւ գերմաներեն ասում սաունային, էսպրեսոյին եւ մինետին: Իսկ պատճառը շշմեցուցիչ է` այդ երկրներում հանրակրթությունը իրականացվում է անգլերեն, ֆրանսերեն եւ գերմաներեն: Ու որպեսզի Հայաստանի էլիտան նույնպես իմանա, թե անգլերեն, ֆրանսերեն, գերմաներեն ինչպես են ասում սաունային, էսպրեսոյին եւ մինետին, հարկավոր է էլիտար հանրակրթություն սահմանել` անգլերեն, ֆրանսերեն, գերմաներեն, դուբայերեն: Դավայ, նախրեն` սահմանել էլիտառ դպռոցներ: Համ էլ` էլիտառ խավի լակոտները էլիտառ դպրոցներ կայցելեն ու չեն շփվի «բոմժական» մասսայի հետ, ինչի արդյունքում էլ` դեռեւս դպրոցներում կարելի է բաշիքյարթմա անել էլիտար զավակներին` նախարարների բալեքին նախարարների բալեքի հետ, փոխնախարարների բալեքին փոխնախարարների բալեքի հետ, մինչեւ հարյուր միլիոն եվրո ունեցողների բալեքին` մինչեւ հարյուր միլիոն եվրո ունեցողների բալեքի հետ, մինչեւ հարյուր միլիոն դոլար ունեցողների բալեքին մինչեւ հարյուր միլիոն դոլար ունեցողների բալեքի հետ, 100-ից 500 միլիոն (դոլար/եվրո) ունեցողների բալեքին 100-ից 500 միլիոն (դոլար/եվրո) ունեցողների բալեքի հետ: Եւ այսպես շարունակ: Բացառությունները թույլատրվում են էլիտար սխոդկայի հատուկ որոշմամբ: 
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, համաձայն եմ. Հայաստանում կրթության որակը էն չէ, բայց ոչ այն պատճառով, որ մեզ մոտ հանրակրթությունը գերմաներեն չի, այլ այն պատճառով, որ մեզանում կրթություն պետք չէ: ԱԺ նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը, որ վերջերս սկսել է (օրենքներ) կարդալ սովորել, շաբաթը հինգ դպրոցական դասարան է հյուր ընդունում, եւ այդ հանդիպումների արդյունքում շաբաթական հենց այդքան դասարան երեխա հասկանում է, որ ուսումից, կրթությունից ավելի մեծ էշություն էս երկրագնդի վրա գոյություն չունի: Ամեն անգամ երբ ԱԺ նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը ելույթ է ունենում, ավելի ճիշտ` կարդում է իրեն տրված տեքստը, ես հիշում եմ մեր դասարանի Էշին, որը դեռեւս հինգերորդ դասարանում դժվարությամբ էր վանկերը կապում: Ուզու՞մ եք իմանալ, թե ինչու է մեր կրթության որակը այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կա` մի մեծ պատից կախեք ԳԱԱ նախագահի, բուհերի ռեկտորների, պռոռեկտորների ֆոտոները եւ ուշադիր նայեք նրանց դեմքերին: Ավելի լավ է` մի հետաքրքրվեք, թե ովքեր են նրանք, ինչ կյանքով են ապրել եւ բարոյական ինչ արժեքների կրող են: Տեսնես անգլերեն իսկապես ո՞նց են ասում... կրթության որակ:
> Նիկոլ Փաշինյան - Մայիս 14, 2010 
> www.nikol.am


http://www.armtimes.com/8980
 :Sad:

----------

Ariadna (15.05.2010), Chuk (15.05.2010), Kuk (15.05.2010), Tig (27.05.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Բա Ռուբոն ինչ լավն ա  :Smile:  Մի քիչ երկար ա, բայց պետք ա դնեմ, երեկվա «Առավոտից» ա.


*«ՀՈ ՄԻԱՅՆ ՍԱՐԵ՞ՐԸ ՉԵՆ ՀԱՅՐԵՆԻՔԸ»*


Ըստ Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանի, բոլոր չարիքները ծնվում են տգիտությունից



Ռուսախտից փրկվելու բանալին

 «Մարդիկ, ովքեր առաջարկում են ռուսալեզու դպրոցներ բացել, երեւի Նարեկացի չեն կարդացել, որը հրաշալի լեզու ունի... Բոլոր չարիքները ծնվում են տգիտությունից, դրա համար էլ շատերը վատ են խոսում նաեւ հեռուստատեսությամբ, գրական հայերենն աղավաղում ու այլանդակում են ամեն օր «Արմենիա» TV-ից սկսած՝ վերջացրած «Հ1»-ով, ցանկացած ալիքով կարելի է լսել այնպիսի հայերեն, որից հետո մնում է ականջները փակել կամ ուղղակի անջատել հեռուստացույցը: Կոմունիստական ժամանակներից եկած փտածությունը շարունակվում է, որովհետեւ ներկա սիստեմը նախկինի շարունակությունն է...Հիմա էլ հիվանդանոցներում շարունակում են ռուսերեն դեղատոմսեր գրել կամ տիկին Կլարային ասել՝ Կլարա Ամազասպովնա, առանց Հ-ի: Այն անասունները, որ հիմնեցին նման խոսելաոճ մեր հանրապետությունում՝ նախքան մեր պայծառ ժամանակները, երբեք իրենց՝ իրենց հայրենիքում չեն զգացել, իսկ հայրենիքը դա նախ եւ առաջ լեզուն է,- ասում է երգիչ, երգահան Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանը ու հավելում:- Ուզում եմ մի փոքր ստորակետ դնել ու այս առիթով մի բան պատմել: Մի անգամ Լոս Անջելեսում մի թաղ ընկա, որտեղ ռուսախոս հայերի հանդիպեցի՝ Պուշկինի եւ Չեխովի դպրոցն ավարտած: Նրանք ինձ հետ խոսում էին ռուսերեն ու ասում, թե կարոտել են հայրենիքը: Երբ զարմացած ասացի՝ բայց չէ՞ որ դուք ձեր հայրենիքում էլ արդեն հայրենիքում չէիք, այդ տգետները չհասկացան՝ ինչ նկատի ունեմ... Ասացի՝ չէ՞ որ Հայաստանում ապրելով խոսում էիք ռուսերեն, էստեղ էլ խոսում եք անգլերեն... Ցավոք, մեր ազգի մեջ ստրկամտությունը, կեղծիքը, քծնանքը, ինքն իրեն խաբելու հաճույքը էնքան շատ է, որ պահանջվում է վիրաբուժական կտրուկ միջամտություն: Կարծում եմ՝ լեզվի հարցում պետք է ուղղակի դիկտատուրա լինի, նույնը վերաբերում է նաեւ մշակույթին: Ես ծափահարություններով չեմ ողջունում բոլոր մշակույթի նախարարներին, որովհետեւ նրանք կեցվածքով ու խոսվածքով հիշեցնում են կենտկոմի հրահանգիչների, վերջին նախարարը նույնպես թշվառական մեկն է: Հարկ եղած դեպքում բոլորն իրենց հայրենիքն էլ կծախեն, լեզուն էլ, գերեզմաններն ու խաչքարերն էլ հետը: Օտարալեզու դպրոցների հարց բարձրացնողները չեն հասկանում, որ մեր հայրենիքը մեր լեզուն է նախեւառաջ: Այսօր ավելի հայ են մնացել Բեյրութի ու Լիբանանի հայերը, քան Հայաստանինը, որովհետեւ Հայաստանի հայերը վարակված են ռուսախտով, ամեն ինչում կապկում են ռուսներին: Տաքսի սերվիսների անուններից սկսած, խանութներով վեջացրած՝ օտար անուններ ունեն... Ասում են՝ Լուժկովը էսինչի ընկերն է, տո Լուժկովն ո՞վ է, գող-ավազակի մեկը, հայերի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի...» 

«Բոլոր կառավարություններն էլ գլխին դնելու բան չեն» 

Ռ. Հախվերդյանը օրինակներով է փաստում հայկական օտարամոլությունը: Հիշում է. «Տարիներ առաջ Հրազդանում մի ճանճահոտ քյաբաբանոց մտանք: Երբ ուզեցի զուգարան գնալ, որտեղից գարշահոտություն էր գալիս եւ ճանճերի ձայն լսվում, դռան վրա գրված էր՝ open: Այնպիսի տպավորություն էր՝ կարծես անգլիացիները խմբով վազելով գալու են, որ օգտվեն այդ պետքարանից: Նման ստրկամտությունը հիմնականում ռուսական դպրոց ավարտած մարդկանց է բնորոշ, որոնք կոմպլեքս ունեն հայերենի նկատմամբ. նրանք ատում են այն, ինչը չգիտեն: Քանի որ բոլոր կառավարություններն էլ, մեղմ ասած, գլխին դնելու բան չէին, նույնն էլ բոլոր նախագահները, մշակույթը դարձել էր երրորդական, չորրորդական ինչ-որ բան: Մինչդեռ, մշակույթի նախարարը պետք է լինի ամենաինտելեկտուալը եւ մնացած նախարարությունները պետք է ենթարկվեն հենց մշակույթի նախարարությանը, որովհետեւ մշակույթ է ե՛ւ հողագործությունը, ե՛ւ սպորտը, ե՛ւ արվեստը, ե՛ւ հարցերի հարցը՝ լեզուն: Այնպես որ, եթե հայրենիքում չենք խոսում հայերեն՝ ուրեմն հայ չենք: Եթե մարդը գիտի Չայկովսկի, բայց չգիտի Կոմիտաս, նա որեւէ արժեք մեր հասարակության համար չի ներկայացնում: Ցավոք, մեր կուսակցություններն էլ ավելի շատ պաշտպանում են իրենց կուսակցական շահերը, քան ժողովրդինը, որովհետեւ կուսակցական շահերը կախված են իրենց տնտեսական շահերից: Ու որպեսզի վատամարդ դուրս չգան կառավարության կամ ղեկավարության առաջ, եթե նրանց չեն քծնում, գոնե ձենները կտրած են մնում: Իսկ մեզ ձենները կտրած կուսակցություններ պետք չեն, հարկավոր են ճշմարտությունն ասողներ... Մեզ համար տհաճ է նաեւ, այսպես ասած, KBH-ային կուլտուրան, որին կոմերիտական խանդավառությամբ ծառայող մի քանի նախկին երիտասարդներ հիմա շատ ազատ եթերով խոսում են... ոչ հայերեն, նրանց խոսքի շարահյուսությունն ու շեշտադրությունը հայերեն չէ: Ռուսաստաններում նրանք շեշտում են, որ հայ են, չնայած հայ չեն, որովհետեւ հայերեն խոսել չգիտեն, իսկ Հայաստանում ամաչում են՝ հանկարծ ռուսերեն շարահյուսության մեջ սխալ չանեն и говорят очень красиво на русском языке: Մինչեւ էդ այլանդակներից, KBH-ային կուլտուրայից էս ազգը չպրծնի, որեւէ լավ բանի չենք կարող հասնել: Մինչեւ նախագահը չդադարի «Մեսրոպ Մաշտոց» շքանշան տալ Ալլա Պուգաչովա կոչված թյուրիմացությանը ու նրա նմաններին, որեւէ բանի չենք հասնի: Ախր Ալլա Պուգաչովան ո՞վ է, իրենց ռաբիսի հայտնի ներկայացուցիչը... ճիշտ է, մեծ փողեր ունի, բայց տխմար երգչուհի է, իրեն որեւէ մեծ ամերիկյան երգչուհու, օրինակ՝ Շադեի հետ, չես համեմատի»: «Առավոտի» դիտարկմանը, որ տեղական ռաբիսի ներկայացուցիչներն էլ վաստակավորի կոչում են ստանում, Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանն այսպես արձագանքեց. «Քանի որ մեր ղեկավարությունը արվեստից հասկանում է ճիշտ այնքան, որքան խոզը տուրնիկից, դրա հետեւանքը, բնականաբար, էն պիտի լինի, որ այսպիսի պաստառներ կախեն՝ իմ դուդուկն իմ զենքն է... Էդ տխմարությանը պիտի վերջ դնել: Կամ՝ մի այլ պաստառում գրված է՝ ես սիրում եմ քեզ... Ով ում է սիրում՝ անհայտ է: Կանգնած է իմ մտերիմ Հրանտ Թոխատյանը իր երեք զավակների հետ ու ասում է՝ ես սիրում եմ քեզ: Պարզ չէ՝ իր երեք կանանցից ում է սիրում, զավակների՞ն է սիրում, թե՞ մեկ ուրիշի, չեմ հասկանում...»: 

Ռ. Հախվերդյանը կարծում է, որ այսօր ազատ կարծիք հայտնելու դեֆիցիտ կա, երբ որեւէ մեկին քննադատում են, մարդիկ մտածում են՝ հետը լավ չէ: «Հրանտ Թոխատյանի հետ մտերիմ եմ, բայց եթե նա վատ դեր խաղա, չե՞մ ասի՝ Հրանտ ջան, լավ չէր: Օրինակ՝ այն հաղորդումը, որ ինքը վարում է, խայտառակ բան է, ինքը լավ դերասան է, բայց վատ վարող: Խոսքս հատկապես վերջին հաղորդումներից մեկին է վերաբերում, որտեղ Պրոֆ կոչեցյալը, որի գանգը իրոք ազիատի գանգ է, ասաց, թե իբր մենք ազիատ ազգ ենք: Գուցե ինքը իսկապես ազիատ է, որովհետեւ իր գանգի կառուցվածքը դա է փաստում, իմը՝ օրինակ, օրինական եվրոպական կառուցվածք ունի, ես սպիտակ՝ արմենոիդ ռասա եմ: Եթե ինքն իրեն համարում է ազիատ, դեմ չեմ, քանի որ ինքը ռաբիսի ներկայացուցիչ է: Նա նաեւ Կոմիտասին քառակուսի է անվանում, Հրանտ Թոխատյանն էլ հաղորդման ժամանակ ժպտում է, փոխանակ ասի՝ դա էդպես չի, բայց չասաց, որովհետեւ ուղղակի Կոմիտասին չգիտի»: Մեր զրուցակիցը կողմ է դասական ուղղագրության վերադարձին, ասում է՝ դրա ջատագովներն իրեն համոզել են իրենց տեսակետի իրավացիության մեջ, փոխարենը՝ «Եթե հանկարծ ռուսական դպրոցները վերաբացվեն, տգետների քանակը կշատանա հանրապետությունում... Տղերքը դրա համար են արյուն թափել Ղարաբաղում, որ մեզ ռուսացնե՞ն»: Հախվերդյանը նորից օրինակներով է խոսում. «Ղարաբաղցիները կարգին ժողովուրդ են, բայց էնտեղ երբեք հայկական անուն չեն դնում մարդու վրա՝ կամ Արկադիկ են, կամ Սերժիկ, կամ չգիտեմ ինչ: Դա նույնպես ռուսաֆիկացման արդյունք է: Այնտեղ մարդիկ իրենց ավելի շատ ռուս էին զգում, որովհետեւ զզված էին թուրքերից, Հայաստանի հետ էլ կապ չկար: Իսկ մենք հայրենասիրությամբ սնվել ենք Լիբանանից, քանի որ այնտեղ դաշնակցություն կար, որն ազգային կուսակցություն է: ՀՅԴ-ն մշակույթի վրա մեծ ազդեցություն է թողել ու միայն էդ իմաստով է հեղափոխական, թե չէ մնացած իմաստներով ես շատ խորը կասկածներ ունեմ»: 

Ձեռագործ հեղինակային երգը 

Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանը «Մեցցո» ակումբում 2 համերգ է ունեցել, 2-ն էլ՝ Արցախում է կայանալու: Ասում է՝ երգի այն տեսակը, որ ինքն է ներկայացնում, տանջալի ձեռագործ աշխատանք է, որ պահանջում է հայերենի իմացություն. «Ճիշտ է, ես առանձնապես դպրոց չեմ գնացել, բայց մեր տանը միշտ հյուրընկալվել են Սեւակը, Սահյանը, Սուրեն Քոչարյանը... Քոչարյանը հրաշալի Սասունցի Դավիթ էր ասմունքում, հիմա շատերն իբր ասմունքում են, բայց իրականում սիրահետում են իրենց իսկ էմոցիաներին եւ հիանում արտասանած հնչյուններով: Ինչ վերաբերում է երգի իմ տեսակին, այն զարհուրելի պատասխանատվություն է պահանջում, որովհետեւ եթե 2-3 տարին մեկ երգ ես գրում, սկսում ես վախենալ, որ այն կարող է ավելի թույլ ստացվել, քան նախորդները, փաստորեն՝ մրցակցություն է սկսվում ինքդ քեզ հետ: Իմ երգարվեստի տեսակն այնպիսին է, որ ասես անընդհատ սեր եմ բացատրում հայերենին: Հիշում եմ՝ մի անգամ ինձ մի սեւամորթ աղջիկ ասաց՝ ի՜նչ սեքսուալ լեզու ունեք: Մեր լեզվի մեջ բոլոր հնչյունները կան: Իսկ Կլարա Օսեպովնաներն ու Ամազասպովները, Պուշկինի դպրոցի դասատուները ք...քում են մեր լեզվի մեջ...»: 

Դարձյալ նախագահների մասին 

Ռ. Հախվերդյանը զարմանում է, երբ գրում են, թե Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը 4,5 մլրդ փող ունի: Ասում է՝ կամ պիտի գրողին դատի տան, կամ երկրորդ նախագահին, որովհետեւ, եթե դա ճիշտ է, ապա, նրա ձեւակերպմամբ. «4,5 միլիարդը բյուջե վերադարձնելով՝ կծածկենք մեր պարտքերը»: Մեր զրուցակիցը գտնում է, որ լավ կլինի ՀՀ բոլոր նախագահներն էլ սպիտակ էջից սկսեն. «Իսկ դա նշանակում է՝ առաջինը սկսել քո բարեկամներից, ասենք՝ եղբորից, ինքդ քեզանից... Արդյո՞ք կալվածքներ չունեք ԱՄՆ-ում, Ֆրանսիայում կամ մի այլ տեղ: Որեւէ նորմալ երկրում եթե նախագահը այդքան փող ուտեր, հաստատ քրեական պատասխանատվության կկանչվեր, ինչպես Կորեայում... ժամանակին միլիոնուկես հայ Հայաստանից հեռացել է հենց այս երեք իշխանությունների պատճառով, որովհետեւ սահնակը ժողովրդի հետ հավասար չեն քշում: Լայկա շները երբ սահնակ են քշում ու ինչ- որ մեկը գլուխ է պահում, նրան երկրորդ կանգառում մյուս շները գզում են: Նախագահը պատասխանատու է իր ժողովրդի համար, պետք է ծառայի իր ժողովրդին, ոչ թե ժողովրդին ծառայեցնի իրեն: Էդպիսին են մեր մարզպետներից շատերը, գյուղապետերը...»: Ռ. Հախվերդյանը դատարկ բաներ է որակում հայ- թուրքական հաշտեցման ձեռնարկները. «Ի՞նչ հաշտեցում, եթե չեն ընդունում Ցեղասպանության փաստը, ընդունելուց հետո էլ թուրքերը պարտավոր են հողային զիջումներ անել, այնպես որ, այս խմորը դեռ շատ ջուր կքաշի»: Էկոլոգիական խնդիրներով էլ է մտահոգված մեր զրուցակիցը, նաեւ Թեղուտով. «Առանց էդ էլ էկոլոգիան մեզ մոտ աղտոտված է, հանքերն էլ բացում ու չեն փակում, քաղցկեղով հիվանդները շատանում են: Կամ եթե Թեղուտի անտառները կտրում են, անտառտնտեսության պատասխանատուն ինչո՞ւ է ձկնիկի պես լռում, ասում են՝ ՀՅԴ-ից է (նկատի ունի Մարտուն Մաթեւոսյանին- Գ. Հ.), ինչո՞ւ չի խոսում, ինչո՞ւ պետք է բոլորի փոխարեն խոսի միայն Կարինե Դանիելյանը...Արդյունքում մարդիկ զզված՝ լքում են Հայաստանը, եթե լեզվից էլ զրկեն, ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի ապրել Հայաստանում, հո միայն սարե՞րը չեն հայրենիքը...»:

Աղբյուր՝ www.aravot.am

----------

Chuk (15.05.2010), davidus (16.05.2010), dvgray (15.05.2010), Rammstein (16.05.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (15.05.2010), Արևածագ (27.05.2010), Շինարար (15.05.2010), Ուլուանա (16.05.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Ըստ Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանի, բոլոր չարիքները ծնվում են տգիտությունից


միանշանակ համաձայն եմ: ու ոչ միայն Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանի այս մտքի հետ: դիպուկ է գրել, երևում է, որ ինչ որ ասում է, երկար անձնական խմորման արդյունք է:

----------


## Chuk

Հախվերդյանի հարցազրույցը լավն էր, ուղղակի քանի-որ տակը շնորհակալություն դրեցի, հարկ եմ համարում առանձին ՀԱՏՈՒԿ նշել, որ դասական ուղղագրության վերադառնելու իր կողմ լինելուն բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ: Ու որքան ըմբոստանում եմ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման դեմ, նույնքան էլ կըմբոստանամ, եթե դրան գնալու ռեալ քայլեր արվեն:

----------

Ariadna (18.05.2010), davidus (16.05.2010), Tig (27.05.2010), Մանուլ (16.05.2010), Շինարար (16.05.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Ապրի Հախվերդյանը:  :Good: 




> Հախվերդյանի հարցազրույցը լավն էր, ուղղակի քանի-որ տակը շնորհակալություն դրեցի, հարկ եմ համարում առանձին ՀԱՏՈՒԿ նշել, որ դասական ուղղագրության վերադառնելու իր կողմ լինելուն բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ: Ու որքան ըմբոստանում եմ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման դեմ, նույնքան էլ կըմբոստանամ, եթե դրան գնալու ռեալ քայլեր արվեն:


Իհարկե շատ հեռուներ գնացինք, բայց եթե բանը դրան հասնի, խոստանում եմ քեզ ամեն կերպ խանգարել:

----------


## Chuk

> *Լեզուն եւ ժողովրդավարությունը*
> 
> Օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացման նախաձեռնության մեջ, թերեւս, ամենահետաքրքիր կողմը, այդ քայլի անհրաժեշտության հիմնավորումն է պաշտոնական անձանց կողմից:
> 
> Դա մոտավորապես հետեւյալն է. մեզ անհրաժեշտ են որակյալ կրթություն տվող դպրոցներ, հետեւաբար` մեզ անհրաժեշտ են ոչ հայալեզու կրթությամբ դպրոցներ: Դրանք, ըստ նախարար Ա. Աշոտյանի, չեն գերազանցի հանրակրթական դպրոցների ընդհանուր թվի 2 տոկոսը: (Ավելի մանրամասն տես, օրինակ, այստեղ` http://www.edu.am/index.php?id=3683&...u1=-2&menu2=-1, նաեւ` http://www. gov.am/files/meetings/2010/4900.pdf): Եւ մինչ հասարակական բանավեճը հիմնականում ընթանում է խնդրի զուտ լեզվական ասպեկտի շուրջ, կարծես բաց է թողնվում ավելի լայն` սոցիալական ասպեկտը:
> Իրոք, մի փոքր ավելի ուշադիր քննենք վերոնշյալ հիմնավորման ենթատեքստում երեւացող գաղափարախոսությունը, եւ հետո պատկերացնենք, որ կառավարության նախաձեռնությունն իրականություն է դառնում: Նախ` ստացվում է, որ որակյալ կրթություն եւ ոչ հայալեզու կրթություն հասկացությունները նույնացվում են: Այս դրույթն, անշուշտ վիճելի է թվում, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ լեզուն ընդամենը գործիք է բովանդակության` կրթության փոխանցման համար: Հետեւաբար, եթե ունենք անորակ կրթություն, հարցը ոչ թե ինքնին լեզուն է, այլ մարդիկ, որոնք չեն կարող որակյալ կրթություն ապահովել. վարում են սխալ կրթական եւ լեզվական քաղաքականություն: Բայց տվյալ դեպքում այս պնդման վիճարկումն այդքան էլ կարեւոր չէ: Կարեւոր է այն փաստը, որ հայերենը` ՀՀ պետական լեզուն Հայաստանի իսկ կառավարության կողմից որակավորվում է որպես անորակ կրթության լեզու: Սա ոչ միայն վիրավորական է ազգային արժանապատվության տեսակետից, եւ ոչ միայն սուտ է, ըստ էության (հայերենը անորակ կրթության լեզու է ոչ թե «ի բնե», այլ շնորհիվ ապաշնորհ քաղաքականության), այլեւ կարծես, ուղղակի հակասահմանադրական է (ձեւական իրավաբանական կողմը թո՛ղ իրավաբանները որոշեն, բայց, ըստ էության, այս պնդումը պետք է հակասող համարվի թե՛ Սահմանադրության, թե՛ Անկախության հռչակագրի` լեզվի մասին դրույթներին):
> 
> Բայց հակասահմանադրականությունը ոչ միայն ՀՀ հիմնադիր իրավաբանական ակտերի` լեզվի մասին դրույթներին հակասելու մեջ պետք է փնտրել: Խոսքը, փաստորեն, էլիտար կրթության մասին է` «որակյալ կրթություն» եւ «2 տոկոս»: Եթե կառավարության նախաձեռնությունը պատկերացնում ենք իրականացված, ապա ստանում ենք հետեւյալ պատկերը: Հայաստանի բնակչության 98 տոկոսը շարունակելու է հաճախել սովորական հայկական դպրոցներ: Մնացած 2 տոկոսը հնարավորություն կունենա հաճախել էլիտար` ոչ հայկական դպրոցներ: Թե ո՛ր երկու տոկոսը, կարծում եմ, ինքներդ էլ կռահեցիք: Այսինքն, ի հավելումն հասարակական անհավասարության այլ դրսեւորումների, ստանում ենք եւս մեկը` օտարալեզու վերնախավ եւ հայալեզու «բիդլո»: Ինչը եւ անհրաժեշտ էր ապացուցել: Հետեւաբար, ոչ միայն խախտվում է Սահմանադրությամբ ամրագրված մեկ այլ` հավասարության արժեքը, այլեւ կարելի է խոսել ուղղակի գաղութատիրական մի մոդելի մասին: Հայ վերնախավին պակաս էր միայն լեզվով էլ տարբերակվել շարքային քաղաքացիներից, ու պը՛րծ: հոօսՈրՖ ՎպփՑՈ ՌՊՌՏՑՈ:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ «Հայկական Ժամանակ» օրաթերը

----------


## Chuk

*Հեռակա բանավեճ Արմեն Աշոտյանի հետ. Մաս 1. վիդեո*

Ինքս դեռ չեմ նայել:

----------


## Chuk

> *Լեզվաքաղաքական հեղաշրջման նախաձեռնությունը սպառնում է ՀՀ ազգային անվտանգությանը*
> 
> 13.05.2010, Երևան
> 
> *Արմեն Այվազյան*
> _Քաղաքական գիտությունների դոկտոր_
> 
> Հայաստան-Թուրքիա միջպետական տխրահռչակ գործընթացի սառեցմանն անհապաղ հաջորդեց ՀՀ կառավարության մի նոր վտանգավոր «նախաձեռնություն». ս.թ. ապրիլի 20-ին ՀՀ կառավարությունը խորհրդարան մտցրեց ««Լեզվի մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքում փոփոխություններ կատարելու մասին» օրենքի նախագիծը (Կ-876-20.04.2010-ԳԿ-010/0), որով նախատեսվում է ՀՀ-ում օրինականացնել և բացել օտարալեզու հանրակրթական միջնակարգ դպրոցներ։ Խոսքը, փաստորեն, վերաբերում է, Հայաստանում լեզվական քաղաքականության հեղաշրջման փորձին։
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://blog.ararat-center.org/?p=392

----------

Tig (17.05.2010)

----------


## tikopx

նոր լսեցի հայլուրով:Ասեցին որ պետական օրենքներով նենց են անելու որ հայերենի հետ կապված ամեն ինչ`կրոն,պատմություն, և այլն անպայման անցնեն սովորական դպրոցների մակարդակով և ձևով:

----------


## Chuk

> նոր լսեցի հայլուրով:Ասեցին որ պետական օրենքներով նենց են անելու որ հայերենի հետ կապված ամեն ինչ`կրոն,պատմություն, և այլն անպայման անցնեն սովորական դպրոցների մակարդակով և ձևով:


Քիչ ա, շատ քիչ ա  :Smile:

----------

davidus (16.05.2010), Rammstein (16.05.2010), Tig (17.05.2010), Շինարար (16.05.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> նոր լսեցի հայլուրով:Ասեցին որ պետական օրենքներով նենց են անելու որ հայերենի հետ կապված ամեն ինչ`կրոն,պատմություն, և այլն անպայման անցնեն սովորական դպրոցների մակարդակով և ձևով:


Փաստորեն դու հայլուրի ցույց տված Հայաստանում ես ապրում  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացումը ենթադրում է որ ամբողջ ակադեմիական կրթությունը լինելու է օտար լեզվով մաթեմաթիկա, պատմություն, հասարակագիտություն, գրականություն… ֆիզկուլտուրա և այլն… սարնից կարելի է ենթադրել որ այդ դպրոցները կադրեր են պատրաստելու օտար բուհերում սովորելու համար… այսինքն կամ այդ աշակերտները հետագայում պետք է մեկնեն արտասահման կրթություն ստանալու և 90% հավանականությամբ չվերադառնալու, կամ էլ Աշոծյանը պիտի հրաման արձակի նաև օտարալեզու ԲՈՒՀ -երի ստաղծման… 

… իսկ չէր լինի՞ օտաեր լեզուների դասավանդումն ուժեղացնել… ինչպես բոլոր երկրներում…

սա ևս մեկ անգամ գալիս է ապացուցելու մեր իշխանական վերնախավի ստրկամտությունը, ծախվածությունն ու կատարյալ անգրագիտությունը որը հանցավորության աստիճանի է հասնում…

----------

Ambrosine (16.05.2010), Ariadna (17.05.2010), Chuk (16.05.2010), Empty`Tears (17.05.2010), Rammstein (16.05.2010), Sphinx (17.05.2010), Tig (17.05.2010), Ապե Ջան (19.05.2010), Ձայնալար (17.05.2010), Ուլուանա (16.05.2010)

----------


## Marduk

Ապրես Chuk

Քո հետ շատ եմ վիճել բայց քո ու քո ընկերների արած գործը, այսինքն հայերեն ֆորում ստեղծելը, ցույց տվեց, որ ամենաորակյալ հայկական ֆորումը լինում է հայերեն, ու ինչպես տեսնում ենք մյուս օտալեզու հայկական ֆորումներում շատ ամորֆ մթնոլորտ է տիրում

Քո նշած տեսանյութի շարունակությունն էլ սա

*Քննարկում «Արարատ» ռազմավարագիտական կենտրոնում, 13․05․2010*
Մասնակիցներ՝ (ձախից աջ)

Ռուբեն Թարումյան
(տառաստեղծ),

Արմեն Այվազյան
(ք․գ․դ․),

Հարություն Մեսրոբյան
(տ․գ․թ․),

Դավիթ Գյուլզադյան
(բ․գ․թ․),

Ալբերտ Նալչաջյան
(հ․գ․թ․),

Հայկ Ալումյան
(փաստաբան)


http://blog.ararat-center.org/?p=395

Մի քիչ երկար է բայց շատ լավ փաստարկներ կան

----------

Ariadna (19.05.2010), Chuk (19.05.2010), Tig (19.05.2010), Ձայնալար (19.05.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Հայկական դպրոցներում կրթության վատ վիճակը փրկելու ճանապարհը` օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելով, չի լուծվի*
18/05/2010 14:20:00




> «Եվրոպական ոչ մի երկիր միջնակարգ դպրոցներում ուսուցումը չի կատարում որևէ մի այլ երկրի լեզվով, եթե դա չի պարտադրվում օտար երկրի կողմից: Ավելին, հաճախ պայքար է գնում ազգային փոքրամասնությունների կողմից իրենց լեզվով կրթություն կազմակերպելու հարցում: Հայկական դպրոցներում կրթության վատ վիճակը փրկելու ճանապարհը` օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելով, չի լուծվի, այլ ավելի կվաթարանա»,-Կրթության Գիտության նախարարության օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու վերաբերյալ նման կարծիք է հայտնել Եվրոպայի Հայկական Միությունների Ֆորումի /ԵՀՄՖ/ նախագահ Աշոտ Գրիգորյանը:
> 
> 
> Ըստ նրա, նախարարության հիմնախնդիրը նախարարության ղեկավար կազմի, աղաղակելիության չափի հասնող, կաշառակերությունն է, որն և հիմք է հանդիսանում Հայաստանում կրթական համակարգի աղետալի վիճակի համար:
> 
> «Քանի դեռ չի վերացել կոռուպցիան այդ նախարարությունում, Հայաստանի կրթական համակարգում բարեփոխումների նորմալ, գիտականորեն հիմնավորված առաջարկներ լսելը անհնարին է: Կոչ ենք անում, առանց այն էլ վտանգի ենթարկված կրթական համակարգում, կասկածելի նորամուծություններ անելու փոխարեն առաջին հերթին զբաղվել ինքնամաքրմամբ, որից հետո ճիշտ լուծումները ինքնըստինքյան կհայտնվեն»,-ասել է նա, հավելելով, որ միանում է ինտերնետով և մամուլով տարածվող բոլոր առողջ քննադատություններին:


http://www.oratert.com/arm/%D5%B0%D5...5%B6/3380.html

----------

Ariadna (19.05.2010), Chuk (19.05.2010), Rammstein (21.05.2010), Tig (19.05.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Ամպրոպ կապույտ երկնակամարում. գրողները դեմ են օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը*

12:10 • 18.05.10




> Հայաստանի գրողների միությունը դեմ է Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը և ԱԺ-ին կոչ է անում չքննարկել կառավարության ներկայացրած օրինագիծը։ Այս մասին այսօրվա ասուլիսում ասաց միության նախագահ Լևոն Անանյանը՝ ԿԳ նախարարության նախագիծը որակելով որպես ամպրոպ կապույտ երկնակամարում։
> 
> Ըստ նրա՝ այն փաստարկները, թե օտարալեզու դպրոցն ավելի մրցունակ է, մտացածին է։ Անանայանը նաև կասկած հայտնեց. «Հստակ չգիտեմ, թե նախագծի ջատագովները որքանով են տիրապետում մայրենիին»։ ՀԳՄ նախագահը կառավարությանը խորհուրդ է տալիս քաջություն ունենալ և հետ կանչել օրինագիծը։
> 
> Անանյանի համար անընդունելի է այն պատճառաբանությունը, թե օտարալեզու դպրոցները բոլոր դպրոցների 1 տոկոսը կկազմեն։ «Վաղը այդ դպրոցի շրջանավարտը պետք է դառնա մեր հասարակության էլիտան, պետք է ԱԺ մտնի։ Իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ հետագայում օպտարալեզու դպրոցների բազմացման համար լայն ճանապարհ է բացվում, դրանց թիվը կաճի. 1 տոկոսը կդառնա 3, հետո 5 տոկոս և այլն»,- մտահոգություն հայտնեց նա։
> 
> Փոխարենը նա առաջարկում է Հայաստանում պետական թարգմանչաց համալսարան բացել։
> 
> Բանախոսը նկատում է՝ հայ ժողովուրդը միշտ աչքի է ընկել իր օտարամոլությամբ։ «Օտարամոլության բացիլը մեր ժողովրդի մեջ միշտ էլ եղել է, հենց համապատասխան մթնոլորտ է ստեղծվում, այդ բացիլը վերազարթնելու ունակություն է դրսևորում։ Այն, որ օտարամոլությունը եկավ և մեզ խեղդեց նախորդ դարի 60-70-ական թթ., դրա վառ ապացույցն է»,- նշեց նա։
> ...


http://www.tert.am/am/news/2010/05/18/ananyanlevon/

----------

Ariadna (19.05.2010), Chuk (19.05.2010), davidus (19.05.2010), Tig (19.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

Ապրի Աշո*ծ*յանը, որ էս հարցը չբարձրացներ, մենք էսքան չէինք խոսա հայոց լեզվի կարևորության, ազգային դաստիարակության ու դպրոցներում ողբերգական վիճակի մասին…

Լավա լավ, էս տեմպերով որ գնանք, մեր դպրոցները կսկսեն բարեկարգվել: Լիքը դասատուներ կան որ ուսուցիչ լինելուց կիլոմետրերով հեռու են, երեխային հարգել չգիտեն ու երեխուց էլ հարգանք են պահանջում… բարձր են գնահատում մենակ նրաց ով իրանց մոտա պարապում… թքած ունեն ընդհանրապես սերունդ կրթելու երևույթի վրա… 

Հասկանում եմ, որ ուսուցչությունը անշնորհակալ գործա ու դրանով պիտի զբաղվեն մենակ նվիրյալները: Եթե պետությունը անշնորհակալա, դա չի նշանակում, որ երեխան պիտի դրանից տուժի: Երեխան այսպես թե այնպես «անշնորհակալ» երևույթա, այդ ուսուցիչնա պարտավոր նրա մեջ դաստիարակել շնորհակլության զգացումը… Իսկ ո՞նց կարա երեխան հարգանքով լցվի էն ուսուցչի նկատմամբ, որը երեխայի թեկուզ և մեծ զանցանքի պատճառով երեխային անպատվումա փողացային բառերով…

Հարգելի ուսուցիչներ, դժվարա, շատ դժվարա, ահավոր դժվարա: Վերևից տնօրինություննա սեղմում, ներքևից էլ երեխեքն են ներվեր քայքայում, բայց եթե դու որոշել ես *ՈՒսուցիչ* լինել, ապա բարի եղիր նորմալ կատարել պարտականություններդ: Ձեր ուսերին մեծ պարտականությունա դրված, դա մեր վաղվա օրվա լույս կամ մութ լինելու խնդիրնա: Հիմա որքանով կարող եք դուք ապահովել մեր վաղվա օրվա լուսավորությունը դա արդեն մի հատ ինքներդ ձեր մեջ մտածեք դասարան մտնելուց առաջ…

----------

davidus (19.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապրի Աշո*ծ*յանը, որ էս հարցը չբարձրացներ, մենք էսքան չէինք խոսա հայոց լեզվի կարևորության, ազգային դաստիարակության ու դպրոցներում ողբերգական վիճակի մասին…


Էս նախադասությունդ կարդացի, Ուստա Հրանտի (Հրանտ Տեր-Աբրահամեան) նոր բլոգը հիշեցի: Լեզվի թեմայով նոր բլոգ է բացել, որի առաջնորդողը սա է.



> Այս բլոգը նվիրված կլինի բացարձակապես լեզվին առնչվող խնդիրներին: Թեման ակտուալ դարձավ շնորհիվ օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու կառավարության հայտնի նախաձեռնության: Բայց այն քննարկումները, որոնք ծավալվեցին ինտերնետում այս նախաձեռնության շուրջ, առիթ հանդիսացան մի շատ ավելի լայն` լեզվի թեմայի ծավալման: Ու հիմա արդեն անկախ կառավարության նախաձեռնության իրականացումից կամ տապալումից պետք է փորձել հնարավորինս բազմակողմանի հասկալանալ լեզվի հետ կապված թեմայի ասպեկտները: Այնպես որ, իրականում, շատ շնորհակալ պետք է լինենք կառավարությանը, այս եզակի առիթի համար: Ես լեզվաբան չեմ, չնայած լեզվաբանությունն իմ հիմնական հոբիներից է: Այնպես որ այստեղ կլինեն ոչ թե պրոֆեսիոնալի, այլ սիրողի նոթեր լեզվի մասին:
> Լեզվի թեման շատ տարողունակ է: Այն ընդգրկում է փիլիսոփայական, լեզվագիտական, հասարակական, պատմական, կենցաղային եւ այլ առումներ: Այստեղ հերթափոխով կանդրադառնամ լեզվի խորքային` փիլիսոփայական եւ գիտական, եւ ակտուալ` հասարակական եւ քաղաքական, այլ կերպ ասած` ծանր ու թեթեւ առումներին:


Աղբյուր՝ http://lezvakriv.blogspot.com/

Ինքս *դեռ* մեջի հոդվածները չեմ հասցրել կարդալ, թռուցիկ եմ նայել ու առաջին տպավորությունս է, որ շատ հետաքրքիր նյութեր են, էս պահին կան հետևյալ բլոգային գրառումները.

Լեզվի մանիֆեստը ( կամ "անասուն ազգ"): Մաս Ա 
Լեզվի մանիֆեստը ( կամ "անասուն ազգ"): Մաս Բ 
Գրաբարը` դպրոցներ 
Գավառական է ոչ թե հայալեզու հայ լինելը, այլ ճիշտ հակառակը` օտարալեզու հայ լինելը

----------

Ariadna (19.05.2010), Tig (19.05.2010), Չամիչ (19.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ա1+ - ի հարցումը՝

----------


## Chuk

Հաշվի առնելով, որ հեշտ ա բազում անգամներ քվեարկելը, Ա1-ի հարցումը էնքան էլ  համոզիչ չի:

----------

Rammstein (21.05.2010), Tig (19.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հաշվի առնելով, որ հեշտ ա բազում անգամներ քվեարկելը, Ա1-ի հարցումը էնքան էլ  համոզիչ չի:


Չէ այդքան էլ հեշտ չի բազում անգամներ քվեարկելը:
Հլը փորձի  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ այդքան էլ հեշտ չի բազում անգամներ քվեարկելը:
> Հլը փորձի


Չունեմ փորձելու կարիք  :Wink:

----------


## Չամիչ

Երեկ, երկիր մեդիայի եթերում, կրկին, այս թեմայի շուրջ քննարկումներ էին: Չեխովի անվան դպրոցի դիրեկտորի կարծիքով, օտարալեզու, ավելի կոնկրետ՝ ռուսալեզու դպրոցների բացման գլխավոր դրդապատճառը հայերեն լեզվով դասագրքերի վատ որակն է: Նա նշեց, որ իր երկարատեւ տարիների փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ ռուսալեզու դասարաններն ավարտած, այսինքն, *ռուսական դասագրքերով* կրթություն ստացած աշակերտների կրթական մակարդակը շատ ավելի բերձր է, քան հայկական դպրոցներում սովորած աշակերտներինը: Նշեց, որ ռուսերեն դասագրքերը շատ ավելի մատչելի են եւ ուսուցանվող նյութը շատ ավելի արագ է յուրացվում աշակերտի կողմից: Նշեց, որ ռուսերեն դասագրքերով սովորած աշակերտների՝ մաթեմատիկայի, քիմիայի, կենսաբանության, աշխարհագրության եւ այլ առարկաների իմացության մակարդակը շատ ավելի բարձր է քան հայերեն դասագրքերով սովորած աշակերտներինը:

Փաստորեն ստացվում է, որ գլխացավը բուժելու փոխարեն, որոշել են գլխից ազատվել:

Փաստորեն ամբողջ խնդիրը դասագրքերի մեջ է: Լիովին համաձայն եմ, վերջերս երբ որոշեցի թարմացնել, ավելի շուտ լրացնել հայերեն լեզվի իմ գիտելիքները, հասկացա, որ ինքնուրույն, առանց օգնության հնարավոր չէ մի բան քաղել այդ խրթին՝ պրոֆոսորենրի եւ դասախոսների լեզվով գրված հայերեն լեզվի դասագրքերից: Կարծես հատուկ էնպես է գրված, որ առանց ռեպետիտորների հնարավոր չլինի, ինքնուրուն, ինչ որ արդյունքի հասնել,դրա համար էլ 11 տարի սովորելուց հետո, առանց դասախոսի մոտ պարապելու, ոչ մի աշակերտ ի վիճակի չէ, հենվելով դպրոցի բազայի վրա ընդունվել բուհ:

Խնդիրը արագ լուծելու ձեւ են գտել, փոխանակ նյութի մատուցման նոր մեթողներ մշակելու, ուզում են հայերենը մի կողմ դնել ու գնալ պատրաստի ճանապարհով:

----------


## Chuk

> Չեխովի անվան դպրոցի դիրեկտորի կարծիքով, օտարալեզու, ավելի կոնկրետ՝ ռուսալեզու դպրոցների բացման գլխավոր դրդապատճառը հայերեն լեզվով դասագրքերի վատ որակն է:


Սխալ կարծիք է: Հիմիկվա գրքերի որակն իսկապես վատն է, բայց պատճառը դա չի:
Ի դեպ փոքրիկ շեղում բուն թեմայից: ԿԳՆ-ն պարտավոր է մինչ նոր գրքերի հրատարակումը դրանք ներկայացնել հանրային քննարկման: Ես չգիտեմ թե այդ նախաձեռնությունից ինչ կստացվի, սակայն բոլոր շահագրգիռ անձանց հրավիրում եմ մինչև հունիսի 15-ը ուսումնասիրել ու քննարկել ավագ դպրոցի համար նախատեսված դասագրքերը՝ http://forum.armedu.am/showthread.php/45




> Նա նշեց, որ իր երկարատեւ տարիների փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ ռուսալեզու դասարաններն ավարտած, այսինքն, *ռուսական դասագրքերով* կրթություն ստացած աշակերտների կրթական մակարդակը շատ ավելի բերձր է, քան հայկական դպրոցներում սովորած աշակերտներինը:


Կոպիտ խեղաթյուրում, սուտ:
Ոչ թե ռուսալեզու դպրոցներում է բարձ եղել որակը, այլ ընդհանրապես հին կրթական համակարգում սովորածների: Հայալեզու դպրոցներում սովորածները ոչնչով չեն զիջել ռուսալեզու կրթություն ստացածներին: Առանձին անհատների խնդիր չենք քննարկում. դիմացինին գերազանցողներ կան երկու տեղից էլ:

----------

Rammstein (21.05.2010), Գեա (21.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (19.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Կոպիտ խեղաթյուրում, սուտ:
> Ոչ թե ռուսալեզու դպրոցներում է բարձ եղել որակը, այլ ընդհանրապես հին կրթական համակարգում սովորածների: Հայալեզու դպրոցներում սովորածները ոչնչով չեն զիջել ռուսալեզու կրթություն ստացածներին: Առանձին անհատների խնդիր չենք քննարկում. դիմացինին գերազանցողներ կան երկու տեղից էլ:


Չեխովի անվան դպրոցի դիրեկտորը նշեց, որ հիմա էլ իր դպրոցում  կան ռուսալեզու դասարաններ: Նա խոսեց ռուսերեն դասագրքերով, եւ հայերեն դասագրքերով սովորած աշակերգների կրթական մակարդակի ակնհայտ տարբերության մեջ, խնդիրը ոչ թե ռուսերեն լեզվի մեջ է այլ ռուսերեն դասագրքերի, այդ դասագրքերը ստեղծման աշխատանքներին, Ռուսաստանում, հսկայական թիմ է մասնակցում, սկսած՝ հոգեբաններից վերջացրած ուսուցիչերով: Ի վերջո ռուսների կողմից ստեղծվել են էնպիսի դասագրքեր, որոնք աշակերտի համար դյուր ըմբռնելի են: Հայերեն առանց այն էլ բարդ լեզու է, իսկ դասագրքային հայերենի մասին էլ խոսք չկա, երեխաներին դրել են պրոֆեսորների եւ հանճարների տեղ:

Պետք է մտածեն այս խնդրին արագ լուծումներ տալու մասին: Իսկ այս հանգամանքը պետք է շեշտվի, որ շատ շատերի կողմից շահարկման առիթ չհանդիսանա, խնդիրը ոչ թե հայերենի մեջ է, այլ դասագրքերի:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*«Մի բացեք Պանդորայի արկղը»*
16:03 | Այսօր | ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ




> Հանրային խորհրդի նախագահ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը այսօր ներկայացրեց ՀՀ-ում օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու վերաբերյալ Հանրային խորհրդի տեսակետը: Այսօր լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ նա նախագիծը համեմատեց «Պանդորայի արկղի» հետ եւ կոչ արեց կառավարությանը հետ կանչել ՀՀ-ում օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու մասին առաջարկը:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ ՀՀ Կառավարությունը օրենսդրական փոփոխությունների նախագիծ է ներկայացրել, որով ՀՀ տարածքում թույլատրվելու են օտարալեզու հանրակրթական ուսումնական հաստատություններ հիմնելը և միջազգային հանրակրթական այլընտրանքային դպրոցների մուտքը ՀՀ կրթական տարածք:
> 
> ՀՀ խորհուրդը այս նախագիծը համարել է անընդունելի, ասելով, թե այդ չի բխում մեր ազգային և պետական շահերից:
> 
> «Մենք կարևորում է օտար լեզուների դասավանդման մակարդակի բարձրացումը հանրակրթական ուսումնական հաստատություններում, սակայն, գտնում ենք, որ Կառավարությանը` վերը նշված խնդրի լուծման համար պետք է գտնի այլ ճանապարհներ»,- հանրային խորհրդի որոշումը ներկայացրեց նա:
> 
> Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, ով ունի ռուսական կրթություն, հիշեց, որ դպրոցական տարիներին հայկական եւ ռուսական դպրոցների աշակերտների միջեւ կար երկփեղկվածություն:
> ...


http://www.a1plus.am/am/social/2010/...azgen-manukyan

----------

Chuk (19.05.2010), Rammstein (21.05.2010), Tig (19.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (19.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չեխովի անվան դպրոցի դիրեկտորը նշեց, որ հիմա էլ իր դպրոցում  կան ռուսալեզու դասարաններ: Նա խոսեց ռուսերեն դասագրքերով, եւ հայերեն դասագրքերով սովորած աշակերգների կրթական մակարդակի ակնհայտ տարբերության մեջ, խնդիրը ոչ թե ռուսերեն լեզվի մեջ է այլ ռուսերեն դասագրքերի, այդ դասագրքերը ստեղծման աշխատանքներին, Ռուսաստանում, հսկայական թիմ է մասնակցում, սկսած՝ հոգեբաններից վերջացրած ուսուցիչերով: Ի վերջո ռուսների կողմից ստեղծվել են էնպիսի դասագրքեր, որոնք աշակերտի համար դյուր ըմբռնելի են: Հայերեն առանց այն էլ բարդ լեզու է, իսկ դասագրքային հայերենի մասին էլ խոսք չկա, երեխաներին դրել են պրոֆեսորների եւ հանճարների տեղ:
> 
> Պետք է մտածեն այս խնդրին արագ լուծումներ տալու մասին: Իսկ այս հանգամանքը պետք է շեշտվի, որ շատ շատերի կողմից շահարկման առիթ չհանդիսանա, խնդիրը ոչ թե հայերենի մեջ է, այլ դասագրքերի:


 Պարզապես Չեխովի դպրոցի տնօրենը համեմատելով ռուսալեզու դասագրքերի հետ ակամա հասարակական կարծիք է ձևավորում: Իսկ ինչու՞ չհամեմատել ասենք Ֆրանսիական դասագրքերի հետ: Եթե ինքը պնդում է, որ Սովետի ժամանակ ռուսական դպրոցներում կրթությունն ավելի բարձր էր, ինքը անուղղակի ագիտացիա է անում. այն ժամանակ հայկական դպրոցներից դուրս եկած ու հայերեն գրքերով սովորածները պակաս զարգացած ու համակողմանի կրթված չէին:
Ես ընդվզում եմ շեշտադրումների վրա:
Որ մեր դասագրքերը մեղմ ասած կատարելագործվելու տեղ ունեն, ես դրա դեմ թեթևակի առարկություն անգամ չունեմ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ի դեպ փոքրիկ շեղում բուն թեմայից: ԿԳՆ-ն պարտավոր է մինչ նոր գրքերի հրատարակումը դրանք ներկայացնել հանրային քննարկման: Ես չգիտեմ թե այդ նախաձեռնությունից ինչ կստացվի, սակայն բոլոր շահագրգիռ անձանց հրավիրում եմ մինչև հունիսի 15-ը ուսումնասիրել ու քննարկել ավագ դպրոցի համար նախատեսված դասագրքերը՝ http://forum.armedu.am/showthread.php/45


Ապրես Չուկ ջան, հրաշալի գործ ես նախաձեռնել:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապրես Չուկ ջան, հրաշալի գործ ես նախաձեռնել:


Շնորհակալություն իհարկե, բայց ես չեմ նախաձեռնողը, ես էս պարագայում կատարող եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ասում են թուրքական թվաբանության դասագրքերն են շատ հաջող: Համ էլ ինչի սովորել հայերեն թվերը եթե այսպես թե այնպես, ժողովուրդը նարդի խաղալիս օգտագործում է թուրքական և պարսկական թվեր: Փաստորեն առկա է թուրքական թվերը սովորելու հասարակական պահանջարկ: Երեկ էլ մեր հարևան Ռազմիկը լաց էր լինում, որ իր 6 ամյա որդուն հնարավորություն չունի թուրքական դպրոց տանելու, իսկ որդին երազում է մեծանալուն պես թուրքիայից հագուստ ներմուծել և վաճառել իր հոր՝ Ռազմիկի վաճառակետում: Էլ չասած թուրքական հեռուստատեսությանը հետևելու հնարավորությանը, որից մենք զրկում ենք ինքներս մեզ  :Cray:  Այդպիսով մենք անմտորեն մեկուսացնում ենք մեզ հարևան ժողովուրդներից և դուրս ենք մնում ինտեգրացիոն գործընթացներից  :Sad:

----------

Ariadna (19.05.2010), Chuk (19.05.2010), Rammstein (21.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (19.05.2010), Շինարար (19.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> ....Նա խոսեց ռուսերեն դասագրքերով, եւ հայերեն դասագրքերով սովորած աշակերգների կրթական մակարդակի ակնհայտ տարբերության մեջ, խնդիրը ոչ թե ռուսերեն լեզվի մեջ է այլ ռուսերեն դասագրքերի, այդ դասագրքերը ստեղծման աշխատանքներին, Ռուսաստանում, հսկայական թիմ է մասնակցում, սկսած՝ հոգեբաններից վերջացրած ուսուցիչերով: Ի վերջո ռուսների կողմից ստեղծվել են էնպիսի դասագրքեր, որոնք աշակերտի համար դյուր ըմբռնելի են: Հայերեն առանց այն էլ բարդ լեզու է, իսկ դասագրքային հայերենի մասին էլ խոսք չկա, երեխաներին դրել են պրոֆեսորների եւ հանճարների տեղ:


Սա մեջբերում ա, թե քո եզրակացություններն են՞ Չհասկացա ճիշտն ասած...

Միանգամից մի քանի մառազմային ենթադրություն–հայտարարություն։
 :Blink:  ինչ ա նշանակում՝ դասագրքերը լավը չեն, դրա համար ենք ռուսական դառձնում դպրոցը...
Գրքերը փոխեք, բլլլին....  

Ռուսական դասարանների մակարդակը իսկապես ավելի բարձր ա, բայց դրա պատճառները ուրիշ են։ Նախ, հին դպրոցի ռուսերենով դաս տվող դասատուները տեղափոխվեցին ռուսական դասարաններին դաս տալու, իսկ հայկականներին սկսեցին դաս տալ ծանոթով ընդունված, էն անմակարդակ բուհերը ավարտած կիսագրագետ դասատուները։ 
Հետաքրքիր ա հիմա որտեղից են կադրեր ճարելու ռուսական դպրոցում դաս տալու... կիսագրեագետ նանարներ նորից՞
Մյուս կողմից էլ՝ բացարձակ սուտ ա, որ ռուսական դասագրքերը ավելի լավն են։ Ռուսները նույն հետույքային վիճակում են դասագրքերի հետ կապված, իրենց մոտ ընդհանրապես խայտառակ վիճակ ա, ստանդարտ դասագիրք չկա, դասագրքերի տպագտությունը ազատ մրցակցության օրենքներով է, ամեն ով տեսականորեն իրավունք ունի գիրք տպել ու անունը դնել դասագիրք, ծնողներն էլ ազատ են ընտրել որ գիրքը առնել։ Որակը սարսափելի է, մի քանի խայտառակ դեպքեր են բացահայտվել, երբ դասագրքում տեղ են գտել տարրական սխալներ, կամ պատմության խեղաթյուրումներ՝ "Հիտլերը հերոս էր, մեղկ էր, որ գնաց..." կարգի։ Ու պատրաստվում են էդ դասագրքերով սովորացնել իրանց դպրոցում  :Bad: 

Մեր դասագրքերը ևս ահաաաավոր են... դեգրադացիա են ենթատրկում լրիվ... ահավոր հեշտացվել ու դեբիլականացվել են դասագրքերը, հենց մեկը հայոց լեզվի ու հայ գրականության դասագրքերը....

Մի քանի թեմա վերև տեսա գրել էիք՝ եթե ուրիշ լեզվով սովորեն, կգնան ուրիշ երկիր։
Տո լավ կանեն, տո շատ լավ կանեն։ Եթե ուզում եք, որ մարդիկ մնան ստեղ, ոչ թե ստիպեք, որ հայերեն դպրոց ավարտեն, այլ նենց արեք, որ էս այլանդակ երկիրը ապրելու տեղ լինի, էդ դեպքում առանց ուժային մեթոդների սիրով հայերեն կսովորեն ու իրենց հայրենիքում կապրեն։

Դպրոցներից եք խոսում, բայց մի հատ բուհերին էլ նայեք... էսօր որ մի բուհն ա միջազգայնորեն ընդունելի դիպլոմ ու գիտելիք տալիս՞  Լրիվ վակուում ա էդ առումով։ Ավարտում ես հայկական դպրոց ու բույ ու պլեն ես ընկնում, որովհետև քո ստացած գիտելիքները դիսկրիմինցաիայի են ենթարկվում ամբողջ աշխարհում։

Ամեն դեպքում, չեմ կարծում, թե մի երկու սովետական կռիսի վերաբացած դպրոց եղանակ ստեղծի... ես որ չէի վստահի նորաբաց օտարալեզու դպրոցներին, շատ հնարավոր ա, որ դրանք ընդհանրապես կատաստրոֆիկ անմակարդակ կրթություն տան։
Վերջում ավարտողները անհասկանալի երևույթներ դառնան, ոչ հայերեն կարգին իմանան, ոչ ռուսերեն...

----------

Tig (19.05.2010), Գեա (21.05.2010), Շինարար (19.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

> ..........
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, չեմ կարծում, թե մի երկու սովետական կռիսի վերաբացած դպրոց եղանակ ստեղծի... ես որ չէի վստահի նորաբաց օտարալեզու դպրոցներին, շատ հնարավոր ա, որ դրանք ընդհանրապես կատաստրոֆիկ անմակարդակ կրթություն տան։
> Վերջում ավարտողները անհասկանալի երևույթներ դառնան, ոչ հայերեն կարգին իմանան, ոչ ռուսերեն...


Ախր սկի համապատասխան մասնագետներ էլ չունեն… Ու մինչև ահագին ժամանակ ու ֆինանսներ ծախսեն ունենալու համա, ավելի ճիշտ կլինի էդ ռեսուրսները հայկականների բարելավմանը ուղղեն…

----------

Նաիրուհի (19.05.2010), Ուլուանա (19.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Շնորհակալություն իհարկե, բայց ես չեմ նախաձեռնողը, ես էս պարագայում կատարող եմ


Հետո ի՞նչ, ամեն մարդու հո չէ՞ին հանձնարարի, համ էլ շատերը ոչ էլ գլուխ կդնեին, սրտացավություն է պետք:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Ես դեմ եմ ցանկացած այլ դպրոցներին :
Բոլոր նրանք ովքեր ցանկություն ունեն իրենց կարծիքը հայտնելու ուղիղ եթերում ունեն հննարավորություն :Կարող ենք ինձ ուղարկել ձեր հայտը և դուք ուղիղ եթերից կարող եք ասել այն ամենը, ինչ դուք ճիշտ եք հմարում:

----------

Tig (20.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Սա մեջբերում ա, թե քո եզրակացություններն են՞ Չհասկացա ճիշտն ասած...


Չեխովի անվան դպրոցի դիրեկտորը նշեց, որ հիմա էլ իր դպրոցում կան ռուսալեզու դասարաններ: Նա խոսեց ռուսերեն դասագրքերով, եւ հայերեն դասագրքերով սովորած աշակերգների կրթական մակարդակի ակնհայտ տարբերության մասին, խնդիրը ոչ թե ռուսերեն լեզվի մեջ է այլ ռուսերեն դասագրքերի, այդ դասագրքերը ստեղծման աշխատանքներին, Ռուսաստանում, հսկայական թիմ է մասնակցում, սկսած՝ հոգեբաններից վերջացրած ուսուցիչերով: Ի վերջո ռուսների կողմից ստեղծվել են էնպիսի դասագրքեր, որոնք աշակերտի համար դյուր ըմբռնելի են:

Սա մեջբերում է դիրեկտորի խոսքից:


_ Հայերեն առանց այն էլ բարդ լեզու է, իսկ դասագրքային հայերենի մասին էլ խոսք չկա, երեխաներին դրել են պրոֆեսորների եւ հանճարների տեղ:
_

Սա էլ ես եմ ասում:




> ինչ ա նշանակում՝ դասագրքերը լավը չեն, դրա համար ենք ռուսական դառձնում դպրոցը...
> Գրքերը փոխեք, բլլլին....


Բա ե՞ս ինչ եմ ասում, գլխացավը բուժելու տեղ, գլուքն են հատում:




> Մեր դասագրքերը ևս ահաաաավոր են... դեգրադացիա են ենթատրկում լրիվ... ահավոր հեշտացվել ու դեբիլականացվել են դասագրքերը, հենց մեկը հայոց լեզվի ու հայ գրականության դասագրքերը....


Ի՞նչն ա հեշտացված, Մորաքրոջս տղան Շիրակացիում ա սովորում: Որպես լավ աշակերտ ազատվել ա վճարից, բայց դա ոչ մի կապ չունի, հիմ ա գնացել ա մասնավոր հայերեն ա պարապում ,որ կարողանա ավարտական քննությունները հանձնել: :Angry2:  Էլ չեմ ասում, որ նրանց հայերենի ուսուցիչը, նոր դասագրքերը համարելով ոչ արժեքավոր, դասավանդումը կրկին տանում էր հին՝ կոմունիստների ժամանակվա դասագրքերով: Իսկ էտ դասագրքերում ամեն ինչ էնքան խրթին է գրված, որ գիրքը ձեռքը վերցնելիս, անկախ ուսման նկատմամբ ունեցած անսահման ծարավից սկսում ես ձանձրանալ ու հորանջել, էտ պորֆեսորա-դասախոսական շարադրման ոճից:




> Մի քանի թեմա վերև տեսա գրել էիք՝ եթե ուրիշ լեզվով սովորեն, կգնան ուրիշ երկիր։
> Տո լավ կանեն, տո շատ լավ կանեն։ Եթե ուզում եք, որ մարդիկ մնան ստեղ, ոչ թե ստիպեք, որ հայերեն դպրոց ավարտեն, այլ նենց արեք, որ էս այլանդակ երկիրը ապրելու տեղ լինի, էդ դեպքում առանց ուժային մեթոդների սիրով հայերեն կսովորեն ու իրենց հայրենիքում կապրեն։


Էտ ի՞նչ արտահայտվելու ձեւ ա,բա տենց կարելի ա՞, էն երկիրը որի մասին տենց արտահայտվում եք Ձեր տունն ա: Էտ տունը ես չեմ կառուցում, բոլորս ենք կառուցում: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում  ստիպեք, արեք: Հաշվի առնելով հայերի խոպանչի, գաղթական հոգեբանությւոնը ամեն կերպ պետք ա խոչնդոտել էտ կարգի դպրոցների բացումը: Հենց նոր դուք էլ արտահայտվեցիք պոտենցիալ գաղթականի պես, Ձեզ զատելով բոլորից, կարծես դուք ոչ էս երկրից եք, ոչ էլ Ձեզ էս երկրի տեր եք զգում:

----------

Tig (20.05.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Դեմ եմ ու վերջ։ :Angry2:  Չի քննարկվում։

----------

Chuk (19.05.2010), davidus (20.05.2010), Rammstein (21.05.2010), Tig (20.05.2010), Շինարար (19.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայի վերջին՝ անձնական հարթության ու թեմային չառընչվող գրառումները ջնջվել են, այս անգամ առանց տուգանայինների:*

----------


## My World My Space

> *«Հրապարակ». Ինֆարկտը, «կստատի», կաթվածն է, պարոն Աշոտյան*
> 
>  	10:36 • 20.05.10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Թերթի թղթակիցը երեկ ԱԺ–կառավարություն  հարցուպատասխանից հետո միջանցքում օտարալեզու դպրոցների թեմայով զրուցել է  ՀՀ ԿԳ Նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանի հետ, որից ներկայացնում ենք մի հատված._
>  - Իսկ մտավախություն չունե՞ք, որ այդ դպրոցները դառնալու են փակ,  էլիտար, քաղքենիական միջավայրով դպրոցներ։
> ...


աղբյուր` tert.am

----------

Ariadna (21.05.2010), Chuk (20.05.2010), davidus (20.05.2010), Kuk (21.05.2010), Rammstein (21.05.2010), Tig (20.05.2010), Ձայնալար (20.05.2010), Ուլուանա (21.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Մեծագույն մոլորություն է լեզուն դիտարկել սոսկ որպես շարքային «դպրոցական առարկա» կամ պարզապես միայն մարդկային շփման միջոց: Լեզուն, լեզվամտածողությունը հոգևոր, գենետիկ արմատներ ունեն: Այս մասի նշվում է Ազգային ժողովրդավարական միություն կուսակցության
> նախագահ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի տարածած հայտարարությունում, որը վերաբերում է վերջերս ՀՀ կառավարութան կողմից Ազգային ժողով ներկայացված «ՀՀ լեզվի մասին» օրենքում փոփոխություններ կատարելու մասին նախագծին: Հիշեցնենք, որ այդ փոփոխությունները թույլ են տալիս օտարալեզու հանրակրթական դպրոցների մուտքը հայկական կրթական տարածք:
> 
> Ըստ ԱԺՄ հայտարարության՝ օտարալեզու դպրոցն իր հետ բերելու է օտար կրթական համակարգ, օտար մտածողություն, օտար հոգեբանություն, օտար աշխարհընկալում:
> 
> «Չկարողանալով մշակել ճիշտ քաղաքականություն կրթական համակարգում` ոլորտի պատասխանատուները ցանկանում են մեր ժողովրդի ապագային առնչվող այս կարևորագույն բնագավառը հանձնել օտարներին: Այս փաստը խոսում է այդ պատասխանատուների մոտ պետականության զգացողության իսպառ բացակայության մասին»,- նշվում է հայտարարությունում:
> 
> ԱԺՄ-ն գտնում է, որ «ՀՀ լեզվի մասին» գործող օրենքը չի խոչընդոտում օտար լեզուների խորացված ուսուցմանը` ընդհուպ մինչև բարձր դասարաններում պարտադիր ծրագրից դուրս որոշ ֆակուլտատիվ առարկաների դասավանդմանը օտար լեզուներով: ԱԺՄ-ն դեմ է «ՀՀ լեզվի մասին» օրենքում փոփոխություններ կատարելու ՀՀ կառավարության ներկայացրած նախագծին և կոչ է անում բոլոր շահագրգիռ կազմակերպություններին և անհատ քաղաքացիներին միավորել իրենց ուժերը` պայքարելու այդ օրինագծի դեմ:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ ԱԺՄ առաջնորդ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը նաև Հանրային խորհրդի նախագահն է։


tert.am

----------

Adriano (21.05.2010), Ariadna (21.05.2010), Rammstein (21.05.2010), Tig (21.05.2010), Ձայնալար (21.05.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Գիտե՞ք ստեղ մի շատ կարևոր ու մեծ բայց կա:
Ի վերջո պետք ա հասկանանք, որ ամեն ինչ ծայրահեղ քայլերիմ մեջ չի, պետք չի քանդել հինը, ավելի լավ նորը ստեղծելու համար / ինչպես քանդեցինք սովետից մնացած տնտեսություւն ու ոչինչ էլ չստացվեց հետո/: մեր կրթական համակարգը իր բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ կարելի է համարել լավագույններից մեկը, շնորհիվ սովետական ժամանակի կրթական համակարգից ժառանգած արժեքների:
Մեր *իշ*խանությունները միշտ կամ կես կես են մտածում, կամ էլ անում են առաջինը գլխում ծագած միտքը:
Էս մարդիկ մտածում են թե օտարալեզու դպրոցներով կարան կրկնեն Սինգապուրյան հրաշքը: Միգուցե և կրկկնեն, ո՞վ գիտի, բայց էդ կրկնման ճանապարհին, էս մեր ահավոր դրության մեջ, եմք կդադարենք գոյություն ունենալ: Կլինի ինչ-որ մի Հայաստան, որը հայերի հետ կապ չի ունենա, բայց կլինի /կարող ա/տնտեսապես միգուցե և ավելի լավ պայմաններով:
Մեր էս *իշ*խանությունները մենակ մի բան են մոռացել, որ Սինգապուրը բազմազգ պետություն ա, իսկ Հայաստանը ազգային, որն ի դեպ շրջապատված ա մենակ թշնամիներով  այդ թվում նաև բարեկամ ձևացող, որովհետև ինչպես կասեր Մ. Թետչերը "Անգլիան չունի մշտական բարեկամներ, փոխարենն ունի մշտական շահեր":
Այս պատճառով էլ հենց մենք որոշենք Սինգապուրյան Հրաշքի հետևից վազել , հետ կտանք, այն էլ կամավոր ոչ միայն Ղարաբաղը, այլ նաև Երևանը` Երևանի խանության տերերին.....

Կառավարության ծրագիրը ողջունելի կլինի միայն այն դեպքում, երբ ոչ թե կբացվեն օտարալեզու դպրոցներ, այլ դպրոցներում կկատարվի օտար լեզուների որակյալ և խորացված ուսուցում: Այս դեպքում կարող ենք հավակնել Սինգապուրյան հրշքին մոտենալուն, միաժամանակ չի տուժի մեր ազգային լեզուն` իմա ազգային ինքնությունը....

----------

Ariadna (21.05.2010), Chilly (21.05.2010), Sphinx (22.05.2010), Tig (21.05.2010), Լուսաբեր (22.05.2010), Ձայնալար (21.05.2010), Ուլուանա (22.05.2010)

----------


## Rammer

*«Հրապարակ». Սովետական Միության նման մի բանի տենչով*
10:33 • 21.05.10


Երեկ ՀՀ նախկին արտգործնախարար Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանին խնդրել էինք պատասխանել, թե անկախության առաջին տարիներին ռուսական քաղաքական շրջանակների կողմից եղե՞լ են ռուսական դպրոցները չփակելու ուղղությամբ ճնշումներ։ Նա նշեց, որ Ռուսաստանում միշտ էլ եղել են, կան և կլինեն մեծապետական կամ Խորհրդային Միության նոստալգիայով տառապող քաղաքական ուժեր, որոնք տենչում են նախկին հետխորհրդային տարածքը տեսնել նախկին Սովետական Միության նման մի բանի տեսքով, և այդ ճանապարհին ռուսաց լեզվի ամրագրումն է որպես երկրորդ պետական լեզվի գործածության դաշտ։ «Այս գործողությունները դրան են ուղղված»,–ասաց նա։ Ինչ վերաբերում է ճնշումներին, ապա ուղիղ չեն եղել, բայց անուղղակի եղել են։ «Բայց քաջ գիտակցում կար, որ անկախ պետականություն կերտելու առաջին քայլերից մեկը ազգային հանրակրթական դպրոց ձևավորելն էր»,– ասաց նա։

----------

Ariadna (21.05.2010), Chuk (21.05.2010), Tig (21.05.2010), Ձայնալար (21.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման օրենքի նախագիծն էականորեն կփոփոխվի
> 
> 16:26 • 21.05.10
> 
> Մինչև Լեզվի մասին օրենքում փոփոխություններ կատարելու մասին կառավարության կողմից ներկայացված օրենքի նախագիծը դրվի ՀՀ ԱԺ գիտության, կրթության, մշակույթի, երիտասարդության և սպորտի հարցերի մշտական հանձնաժողովի քննարկմանը, այն էական փոփոխությունների կենթարկվի։ Այս մասին լրագրողներին ասաց հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Արտակ Դավթյանը։
> 
> Դավթյանը նշեց, որ հասարակությունն այս նախաձեռնության հետ կապված ունի մտահոգություն, թե Լեզվի մասին օրենքում փոփոխություններ կատարելուց հետո, երբ արդեն հնարավորություն կլինի բացել օտարալեզու դպրոցներ, Հայաստանը կվերադառնա խորհրդային ժամանակների, երբ ռուսալեզու դպրոցների խիստ մասսայական էին։ «Եթե նույնիսկ այդ նախագիծը հավանության արժանանա, ապա դրանք կլինեն մատների վրա հաշված ուսումնական հաստատություններ»,– պարզաբանեց Դավթյանը։
> 
> Այս համատեքստում նա նշեց, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցներում պարտադիր պահպանվելու են բոլոր հայագիտական առարկաները։
> ...


tert.am

Ես շատ գոհ եմ հասարակական արձագանքից, համընդհանուր ընդվզման մթնոլորտից:
Բայց սա դեռ հաղթանակ չի: 
Փորձելու են լղոզված ու կռուտիտային կետեր մտցնել:

----------


## Շինարար

> Գիտե՞ք ստեղ մի շատ կարևոր ու մեծ բայց կա:
> Ի վերջո պետք ա հասկանանք, որ ամեն ինչ ծայրահեղ քայլերիմ մեջ չի, պետք չի քանդել հինը, ավելի լավ նորը ստեղծելու համար / ինչպես քանդեցինք սովետից մնացած տնտեսություւն ու ոչինչ էլ չստացվեց հետո/: մեր կրթական համակարգը իր բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ կարելի է համարել լավագույններից մեկը, շնորհիվ սովետական ժամանակի կրթական համակարգից ժառանգած արժեքների:


Հետաքրքիր է, թե այդ ի՞նչ արժեքներ ենք ժառանգել Խորհրդային Միությունից: Ուղեղները ավելորդ ինֆորմացիայով լցնելու, ինքնուրույն մտածողությունից անհատին զրկելու, մարդուց «անհատը» ջնջելու կրթություն է եղել, ըստ իս, Խորհրդային Միության կրթության համակարգը, որից լավից-վատից փորձում էինք ազատվել, բայց դե ոգին մնացել է: Գրառմանդ մնացած մասին չեմ անդրադառնում, որովհետև ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ՝ որոշ վերապահումներով:

----------


## Ariadna

> tert.am
> 
> Ես շատ գոհ եմ հասարակական արձագանքից, համընդհանուր ընդվզման մթնոլորտից:
> Բայց սա դեռ հաղթանակ չի: 
> Փորձելու են լղոզված ու կռուտիտային կետեր մտցնել:


Հաղթանակը էն կլինի, որ օրենքը ընդհանրապես չընդունվի, եթե ընդունվի նույնիսկ միայն 1 դպրոց բացելու պայմանով, մի քանի տարուց կունենանք սնկի պես աճած ռուսական դպրոցներ։

----------

Chuk (21.05.2010), Tig (21.05.2010), Շինարար (21.05.2010)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Դիտեցեք
ՏԱՂԱՎԱՐ «6 ԱԹՈՌ»-10
www.louysworld.com/2010/05/19/

----------

Tig (21.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Երկիր Մեդիան  համարյա ամեն օր անդրադառնում է այս խնդրին, այսօր կրկին հավաքվել եւ բանավիճում էին այս խնդրի շուրջ: Պատմական գիտությունների դոկտոր՝ Գեւորգ Յազըճյանը ասաց, որ այս կարգի փորձեր էլի են եղել, օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու սա արդեն 4-րդ փորձն է, եւ հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ամեն անգամ գործընթացի ակտիվ աջակիցներից է մի կին, որի անունը չֆիկսեցի՝ կիսահայ, կիսահրեա: Յազըճյանը համոզված է, որ սա դրսից հատուկ տարվող քաղաքականություն է խարխլելու մի պետության հիմքերը, որը աշխարհի այն փոքրաթիվ պետություններից է, որտեղ հրաշքով պահպանվել է մոնոէթնիկությունը: Երեւում է աշխարհը սա չի կարող հանդուրժել:

----------

davidus (21.05.2010), Tig (24.05.2010), Մեղապարտ (21.05.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Երկիր Մեդիան  համարյա ամեն օր անդրադառնում է այս խնդրին, այսօր կրկին հավաքվել եւ բանավիճում էին այս խնդրի շուրջ: Պատմական գիտությունների դոկտոր՝ Գեւորգ Յազըճյանը ասաց, որ այս կարգի փորձեր էլի են եղել, օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու սա արդեն 4-րդ փորձն է, եւ հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ամեն անգամ գործընթացի ակտիվ աջակիցներից է մի կին, որի անունը չֆիկսեցի՝ կիսահայ, կիսահրեա: Յազըճյանը համոզված է, որ սա դրսից հատուկ տարվող քաղաքականություն է խարխլելու մի պետության հիմքերը, որը աշխարհի այն փոքրաթիվ պետություններից է, որտեղ հրաշքով պահպանվել է մոնոէթնիկությունը: Երեւում է աշխարհը սա չի կարող հանդուրժել:


հերթական անգամ անլուրջ, զորիբալայանական ոճով "անալիզներ" տալու փորձ…

այ եղբայր… /կամ քույր/ հավատա, որ սենց բաները արվում են մեր սեփական "արվամոլների" կամ "պեդաֆիլների" ձեռքով: սենց մարդիկ ամեն ազգում էլ կան: որ իրանց խելքի ու տաղանդի զրոյական մակարդակը փորձում են կոմպենսացնել իրանց "ռուսական" կամ "անգլիական/ֆրանսիական" կրթության առկայությամբ:


իզուր չի ասվում, որ  մանավանդ Հայաստանում, կիրթ մարդ հասկացությունը շատ քիչ կապ ունի իրա դիպլոմների ու դարց տեսակների հետ: կիրթ լիները դա դեռ չի նշանակում լինել ռուսական դպրոցում կրթված/դիպլոմավոր: իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Չեխովի անվան դպրոցին՞՞՞  :LOL:  ապա այդպիսի լկտի տնօրեն ու ուսուցչական կազմ ունեցող դպրոցում ինչ՞կիրթ երեխա պետք է դուրս գա՞՞՞: ես էտ դպրոցի կոլեկտիվին կարելի է ասել շաաատ լավ գիտեմ  :Wink:  էնպես որ չխորանամ իրանց բարոյական ու մարդկային կերպարների մեջ: սակայն դա հիմա էնքան էլ կարևոր չէ

----------

Mephistopheles (22.05.2010), Tig (24.05.2010), Մեղապարտ (22.05.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Երկիր Մեդիան  համարյա ամեն օր անդրադառնում է այս խնդրին, այսօր կրկին հավաքվել եւ բանավիճում էին այս խնդրի շուրջ: Պատմական գիտությունների դոկտոր՝ Գեւորգ Յազըճյանը ասաց, որ այս կարգի փորձեր էլի են եղել, օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու սա արդեն 4-րդ փորձն է, եւ *հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ամեն անգամ գործընթացի ակտիվ աջակիցներից է մի կին, որի անունը չֆիկսեցի՝ կիսահայ, կիսահրեա*: Յազըճյանը համոզված է, որ սա դրսից հատուկ տարվող քաղաքականություն է խարխլելու մի պետության հիմքերը, որը աշխարհի այն փոքրաթիվ պետություններից է, որտեղ հրաշքով պահպանվել է մոնոէթնիկությունը: Երեւում է աշխարհը սա չի կարող հանդուրժել:


Արա էլի՞ էդ եվրեյները :Think:  :Angry2:

----------


## Chuk

> *ՉԵ՛Մ ՀԱՍԿԱՆՈՒՄ*
>  Կամ՝ պետական լեզուն նման է պետական սահմանին
> Ես ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչո՞ւ ծագեց օտարալեզու դպրոցների հարցը: Չեմ հասկանում դրա անհրաժեշտությունը թե՛ կրթական եւ թե՛ քաղաքական խնդիրներ լուծելու տեսանկյունից: Ի՞նչն է պատճառը, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության հռչակման 20-րդ տարում հանկարծ կասկածի տակ դրվեց ղարաբաղյան շարժման նվաճումներից մեկը՝ հանրակրթությունը պետական լեզվով իրականացնելը: Ի՞նչն է պատճառը, որ առաջացավ պետության անվտանգության երաշխիքներից մեկի՝ պետական լեզվի իրավունքներն ու տիրույթները սահմանափակելու հարցը: Իմ այս հարցերին հիմա եթերով տարբեր անձինք են պատասխանում: Նախ ասում են՝ հայերենով չի հաջողվում ապահովել անհրաժեշտ կրթամակարդակ, ուսումը կազմակերպենք օտար լեզվով: Ուզում եմ ճշտել, թե արդյո՞ք խոսքը քրիստոնյա աշխարհի, քրիստոնեական քաղաքակրթության այն երեք հին ու մեծ լեզուներից մեկի՝ հայերենի մասին է, որով հարյուրամյակներ շարունակ, օրական մի քանի անգամ պատարագ է մատուցվում Տիրոջ գերեզմանին: Զարմանալի է, որ ասվում է ու չի ներկայացվում որեւէ հիմնավորում. ախր ո՞նց հիմնավորես, թե հայերենով հնարավոր չի կրթել ու դաստիարակել 21-րդ դարի մարդուն: Հետո ասում են, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցները կկազմեն ընդհանուրի 2 տոկոսը (կամ էլ՝ մեկը) ու նաեւ ավելացնում, որ դպրոցի առաջին չորս թե հինգ դասարանները կլինեն հայալեզու: Կներեք, բայց քննարկվող փաստաթղթերում որեւէ տոկոս կամ դասարան նշված չէ: Տոկոսի, դասարանի մասին նման վստահությամբ կարող են հայտարարել միայն այն մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենց նույնացնում են առնվազն Հայաստանի կառավարությանը՝ վարչապետին ու բոլոր նախարարներին մեկտեղ: Եվ հետո, եթե այդքան առաջադեմ ու լավ բան է օտարալեզու դպրոցը, ինչո՞ւ միայն 1-2 տոկոսը, թող բոլոր դպրոցներն էլ դառնան օտարալեզու. այսպես ավելի արագ տեմպերով կառաջադիմենք:
> 
> Լավ, փորձենք պետական լեզուն նմանեցնել պետական սահմանին. երկուսն էլ պետության անվտանգության հիմնասյուներն են: Այդ դեպքում իրավիճակն ու հետեւանքները կարող ենք ավելի ակնառու պատկերացնել: Ուրեմն՝ եկեք սահմանն անպաշտպան թողնենք երկարության 2 տոկոսով, կամ, ասենք, մեկ մետրով: Զավեշտ է, չէ՞. սահմանը ոչ մի տոկոսով չի կարելի անպաշտպան թողնել: Նույն կերպ էլ չի կարելի խաթարել պետական լեզվի պաշտպանության ու պահպանության սահմանագիծը՝ ոչ որեւէ տոկոսով եւ ոչ էլ մետրով: Հիմա հասանք գլխավոր ու հզորագույն փաստարկին՝ միջազգային փորձին: Ի՞նչ փորձ, կոնկրետ ո՞րն է դա, ի՞նչ արդյունք է տվել սա՝ ոչ ոք չի ասում: Ադրբեջանի ու Վրաստանի անունը հնչեց, բայց, կներեք, սա դեռ միջազգային փորձ չի, եւ հետո՝ գուցե սա հենց այն դեպքն է (եթե, իհարկե, իրական է), որ չարժե ընդօրինակել: Ասում են Կորեայի մասին. ես վերջերս Սեուլում եղել եմ իրենց լավագույն դպրոցներից մեկում, որտեղ անգլերենը դասավանդվում էր որպես օտար լեզու: Բացի այդ, վերջին օրերին համացանցի օգնությամբ ուսումնասիրեցի բազմաթիվ երկրների օրենքները: Ասեմ, որ մեր «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքը ամենադեմոկրատականներից է: Մի մտահոգող պահ էլ կա: Ասում են, որ անհանգստացած են օտար լեզուների դասավանդման մակարդակով ու այս ամենն արվում է դրանց ուսուցման որակը բարելավելու համար (չեմ հարցնում՝ ինչի՞ հաշվին): Լավ, բա մնացած առարկանե՞րը, բա դրանց մակարդակը չի՞ անհանգստացնում: Ուրեմն խնդիրը միայն օտար լեզուները չեն, խնդիրն ընդհանրապես կրթության որակն է, որն անհանգստացնում է բոլորիս: Իսկ օտար լեզուներին բավարար չափով տիրապետելու հարցի շուրջ ուզում եմ նաեւ հիշել, որ մեր դպրոցականները մրցանակներ են ստանում ռուսերենի միջազգային օլիմպիադաներում, որ մեր դպրոցների բազմաթիվ շրջանավարտներ այսօր հաջողությամբ սովորում են արտասահմանյան առաջավոր բուհերում: Հիմա՝ խնդրի բնույթի մասին: Ասում են, թե սա քաղաքական հարց չի, պետք չէ քաղաքականացնել: Լավ, մեծ դժվարությամբ ընդունենք, որ պետական լեզվին, պետական անվտանգությանն առնչվող հարցը քաղաքական չէ՝ մշակութաբանական է կամ կենցաղային (ոնց մտածում եմ՝ չի ստացվում): Բայց նաեւ լսեցի, որ փոփոխության կողմնակիցներից մեկն ասաց, թե ուրախ է, որ հարցը տեղափոխվում է քաղաքական դաշտ: Ըհը, կարծես սկսում եմ հասկանալ: Մեր քաղաքական դաշտը մինչ այժմ գտնվում էր համեմատաբար կայուն վիճակում. մի կողմում ընդդիմադիրներն էին, մյուս կողմում՝ իշխանամետները: Կար նաեւ մի մեծ խավ (գուցե՝ ամենամեծը), որ լոյալ էր իշխանության նկատմամբ ու դրանով իսկ փաստորեն հարում էր իշխանական ճամբարին: Հիմա կարծես ամեն ինչ խառնվում է իրար՝ ճամբարների սահմանագիծը խախտվում է, հասարակությունը սկսում է բեւեռանալ ոչ թե անձերի, այլ պետական քաղաքականության կարեւորագույն հարցերից մեկի շուրջ: Գուցե սա էր անհասկանալի նախաձեռնության իմաստը՝ վերաձեւել քաղաքական դաշտը, գծել նոր սահմաններ, վերջապես հասարակությունը համախմբել սկզբունքների շուրջ: Եթե սա էր նպատակը, ապա կարծես առաջադրված խնդիրը լուծվում է՝ հակադիր քաղաքական ճամբարների անձինք այսօր շփման ընդհանուր եզրեր են գտնում: Եվ, վերջապես, ես չեմ հասկանում քննարկվող փաստաթղթերին դեմ արտահայտվողներին: Նրանք փորձում են շատ տրամաբանական, շատ հիմնավորված փաստարկներով ապացուցել իրենց տեսակետը: Բայց, բարեկամներ, Սահմանադրությունն ու գործող օրենքները պաշտպանելու համար բոլորովին էլ փաստարկներ պետք չեն: Փաստարկներ, եւ այն էլ շատ հիմնավոր, պետք է ներկայացնեն օտարալեզու դպրոցների կողմնակիցները, ինչն առ այսօր չեն անում: Ղարաբաղյան շարժման օրերին ժողովուրդը պետական լեզուն պաշտպանում էր օտար ոտնձգություններից: Այսօր, որքան էլ անհավատալի է, պետական անվտանգությունը մենք մեզնից պետք է պաշտպանենք: Չեմ հավատում, որ սա իրականություն է, կարծես անհաջող բեմականացման ներկա լինեմ: Բայց եթե սխալվում եմ, եթե պետական լեզվի, հայոց դպրոցի դեմ արշավը շարունակվում է, ուրեմն ժամանակն է, որ հնչի ղարաբաղյան շարժման շեփորը: Պետական լեզվի համար նվաճված սահմանագծից նահանջել չի կարելի:
> 
> _ԱՐԵԳ ԳՐԻԳՈՐՅԱՆ
> ՀՀ լուսավորության առաջին նախարար, պրոֆեսոր_


Աղբյուր՝ Առավոտ օրաթերթ

----------

Tig (24.05.2010), Ուլուանա (22.05.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Չուկ ջան ես նոր հասկացա, որ էս փոփոխությունների միտքը միայն մեկն է, որպեսզի մեր չքնաղ էլիտան էլ իրանց երեխեքին չտանի դուրսը սովորելու: Ասա այ մարդ եթե մեկա վճարովիա լինելու մեր դպրոցները հանգիստ թողեք, ձեր երեխեքին տարեք թող ամեն ինչ ճապոներենով սովորեն: Հաշվի առնելով այս տեակետը մտածում եմ այ մարդ էլ լեզվի մասին օրենքը ինչու եք հանում, բոլոր օրենքները խախտեցիք, մարդու իրավունքները Հայաստանում գտնվում են հազարերորդ տեղում էլ ինչիք  օրենքը փոխում: Հենց մեր պետությունը չի հարգում մեր ուսուցչին մեր լեզուն մենք ինչու պետք է հարգենք այս հանցագործներին: Անկախացումից հետո չեղավ մի հատ փոփոխություն անեն, որ ասես այ մարդ հալալա սրանց: Նույն էլ այս կրթության հերն անիծելու վերջին օրենքիկներն են:

----------

Tig (24.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> հերթական անգամ անլուրջ, զորիբալայանական ոճով "անալիզներ" տալու փորձ…


Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ, վերոհիշյալ կնոջ օրինակը շատ վառ կերպով ցույց է տալիս, թե կիսատ պռատ հայերը ինչ  հեշտությամբ կարող են դառնալ օտար ուժերի կամակատարները: Իսկ  օտարը երբեք չի փորձի քիթը խոթել մի  տեղ, եթե իր նպատակների սերմերը ցանելու բարերար հող չնշմարի: Մենք մեզնով չզբաղվենք, հաստատ մեզնով զբաղվողներ կգտնվեն:

----------

Մեղապարտ (22.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Արա էլի՞ էդ եվրեյները


Ինչի եվրեյը օտար չի՞, ինչու չօգտվել օտարապաշտության բարերար պայմաններից:

----------


## Tig

> Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ, վերոհիշյալ կնոջ օրինակը շատ վառ կերպով ցույց է տալիս, թե կիսատ պռատ հայերը ինչ  հեշտությամբ կարող են դառնալ օտար ուժերի կամակատարները: Իսկ  օտարը երբեք չի փորձի քիթը խոթել մի  տեղ, եթե իր նպատակների սերմերը ցանելու բարերար հող չնշմարի: Մենք մեզնով չզբաղվենք, հաստատ մեզնով զբաղվողներ կգտնվեն:


Չամիչ ջան, կիսատ պռատ հայը ի՞նչ կապ ունի… Ես էլ, կինս էլ «կիսատ պռատ հայ ենք», բայց հասկանում ենք պահի լրջությունը ու մեզ լիարժեք հայ համարելով դեմ ենք արտահայտվում այս ապապետական մտածողություն ունեցող մտահղացմանը: Օրինակ թե իմ թե կնոջս համար ռուսերենը շատ հարազատ լեզու է, բայց հայերենից հաստատ հարազատ չի դառնա: Հայերենը պիտի մեր աչքի լույսի պես պահենք…
Ախր… 

հ.գ. Մեկա, Չուկի տեղադրած հոդվածի հեղինակի նման՝ *ես էլ չեմ հասկանում*…

----------

Chuk (24.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> հ.գ. Մեկա, Չուկի տեղադրած հոդվածի հեղինակի նման՝ *ես էլ չեմ հասկանում*…


 Ի դեպ էդ հոդվածը այս թեմայով եղած հոդվածների ու վերլուծությունների մեջ իմ համեստ կարծիքով ամենահաջողվածներից է, որում շատ հետաքրքիր ու կարևոր հարցադրումներ կան, շատ ճիշտ համեմատություններ:

----------

Tig (24.05.2010)

----------


## Katka

Էնօրը գիտեք՝ ինչ էի մտածում, որ բացեն-չբացեն, մեկ է, լեզուն չենք փրկի:

----------

Adriano (24.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

Ես էլ էրեկ գիտեք ինչ էի մտածում, որ եթե իրականում ուզենաին բացեին՝ առանձ շուխուր անելու կբացեին: Բայց քանի որ որոշ «գրանտների» փողերը կերել են ու հիմա մարսելու միջոցներ են փնտրում, սենց մեծ աղմուկ են բարձրացնում, որ «գրանտ» տվողներին ցույց տան, որ տեսեք ախպեր ջան ինչ մեծ ընդվզումա, մենք ի՞նչ կարանք անենք, սաղ դեմ են, էդ փողերն էլ խածսվելա... և այլն և այլն...

հ.գ. համ էլ հայոց լեզուն դեռ կորած չի, որ փրկվի կամ չփրկվի… Ճիշտա վիճակը վատա, բայց դեռ անդառնալի չի…

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ես ուղղակի ազատության կողմնակից եմ։ Եթե կա պահանջ, թող լինեն ոչ հայկական դպրոցներ։ Ով ուզում ա, թող հնարավորություն ունենա իր երեխային տալ սովորելու ուրիշ լեզվով։

Մեկ էլ՝ կողմ եմ բնական ընտրությանը ու էվոլյուցիային։
Եթե հայերենը իսկապես արժեքավոր լեզու է ու առավելություններ ունի, ապա բնական ճանապարհով մրցունակ կլինի ու չի դառնա մեռած լեզու։ Իսկ եթե ոչ ոքի պետք չի, ուզած չուզած վերանալու ա, անկախ մեր՝ ֆորումում գրվելիք ամպագորգոռ բառերից։

Անվերջության մասշտաբով՝ այս ամենինչը ընդամենը դիսկրետ բաներ են... Մի լեզու ավել–մի լեու պ ակաս, մի ազգ ավել, մի ազգ պակաս, մի մարդ ավել, մի մարդ պակաս... Տիեզերքի համար մեկ ա։
Ուժեղն ա գոյատևում։ Իսկ թույլերը վերանում են։

Մի բան էլ. կոնկրետ էս պահին միակ տեղը, որ ինձ հայերեն գրել–կարդալ ա պետք գալիս, դա ակումբն ա։ Եթե սա էլ չլիներ, ես արդեն հազիվ տառերը կհիշեի։ ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվելուց հետո համարյա այերեն չեմ կարդացել գրել, ոչ մի նոր բան չեմ սովորել։ Դե ինքներդ պատկերացրեք. հայրենով ոչ մի ժամանակակից գիրք չկա, բոլոր դասագրքերը ռուսերեն/անգլերեն են։ Ժամանակակից գրականությունն էլ բացառապես անգլերեն/ռուսերեն ա։ Հարց ա առաջանում։ 
Ինչ կարդալ հայերեն՞ սկսել վերընթերցել կարդացած գրքերը, թե անկապ, հին ու անհետաքրքիր գրքեր վերցնել կարդալ՞
Կոնկրետ ես մի քանի անգամ վերընթերցեցի ինձ հետաքրքիր գրքերը ու դրանից հետո էլ հայերեն գիրք չեմ կարդացել։ Սա դեռ ամենավատ տարբերակներից չի  :LOL:  մարդ կա, դպրոցը նոր ա ավարտում ու իր անուն ազգանունը ճիշտ գրել–կարդալ չգիտի։

Խնդիրը արգելելը չի, խոչընդոտելը չի, հա ասենք ՝ խոչընդոտեցինք, դպրոցները չբացեցին օտար լեզվով, հետո՞   Դրանից հայերեն սովորելու որակը կբարձրանա՞

----------

Adriano (24.05.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Ես ուղղակի ազատության կողմնակից եմ։ Եթե կա պահանջ, թող լինեն ոչ հայկական դպրոցներ։ Ով ուզում ա, թող հնարավորություն ունենա իր երեխային տալ սովորելու ուրիշ լեզվով։
> 
> Մեկ էլ՝ կողմ եմ բնական ընտրությանը ու էվոլյուցիային։
> *Եթե հայերենը իսկապես արժեքավոր լեզու է ու առավելություններ ունի, ապա բնական ճանապարհով մրցունակ կլինի ու չի դառնա մեռած լեզու։ Իսկ եթե ոչ ոքի պետք չի, ուզած չուզած վերանալու ա, անկախ մեր՝ ֆորումում գրվելիք ամպագորգոռ բառերից։*
> 
> Անվերջության մասշտաբով՝ այս ամենինչը ընդամենը դիսկրետ բաներ են... Մի լեզու ավել–մի լեու պ ակաս, մի ազգ ավել, մի ազգ պակաս, մի մարդ ավել, մի մարդ պակաս... Տիեզերքի համար մեկ ա։
> Ուժեղն ա գոյատևում։ Իսկ թույլերը վերանում են։
> 
> Մի բան էլ. *կոնկրետ էս պահին միակ տեղը, որ ինձ հայերեն գրել–կարդալ ա պետք գալիս, դա ակումբն ա։ Եթե սա էլ չլիներ, ես արդեն հազիվ տառերը կհիշեի։* ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվելուց հետո համարյա այերեն չեմ կարդացել գրել, ոչ մի նոր բան չեմ սովորել։ Դե ինքներդ պատկերացրեք. հայրենով ոչ մի ժամանակակից գիրք չկա, բոլոր դասագրքերը ռուսերեն/անգլերեն են։ Ժամանակակից գրականությունն էլ բացառապես անգլերեն/ռուսերեն ա։ Հարց ա առաջանում։ 
> ...


 :Shok:   :Shok:   :Shok:  

Բան չունեմ ասելու.... հալալ ա..

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ես էլ էրեկ գիտեք ինչ էի մտածում, որ եթե իրականում ուզենաին բացեին՝ առանձ շուխուր անելու կբացեին: Բայց քանի որ որոշ «գրանտների» փողերը կերել են ու հիմա մարսելու միջոցներ են փնտրում, սենց մեծ աղմուկ են բարձրացնում, որ «գրանտ» տվողներին ցույց տան, որ տեսեք ախպեր ջան ինչ մեծ ընդվզումա, մենք ի՞նչ կարանք անենք, սաղ դեմ են, էդ փողերն էլ խածսվելա... և այլն և այլն...
> 
> հ.գ. համ էլ հայոց լեզուն դեռ կորած չի, որ փրկվի կամ չփրկվի… Ճիշտա վիճակը վատա, բայց դեռ անդառնալի չի…


Վիճակը էնքանով ա վատ, որ մի ուրիշ լեզու ա առաջացել ՝ փողոցային, գողականը ու բնակչության ահագին մեծ զանգված արդեն նորմալ հայերենով հաղորդակցվել չի կարող/չի ուզում։
Ամենացավալին էն ա, որ նայում ես, արդեն նույնիսկ "նորմալ" երիտասարդներն են խոսում գողականով։ Քիչ–քիչ, չեմ ուզում ասել գրական, նույնիսկ սովորական խոսակցական լեզուն ա սկսում համարվել "դոձիկության" նշան։
Ու այ դա, ցավոք, կարծում եմ անդառնալի պրոցես ա։ Ես չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես կարելի ա երիտասարդությանը համոզել, որ նորմալ խոսելը ամոթ չի, մանավանդ՝ երբ հեռուստատեսությամբ, ծնողները, ուսուցիչները եւ այլ օրինակելի մարդիկ նույն ձևով են խոսում։

----------

Katka (24.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայի վերջին գրառումները անձնական հարթության լինելու պատճառով ջնջվել են:*

----------


## Adriano

Ֆրեյա ու Դավիդուս պետք է հասկանալ որ կրթական ազատությունը , այսինքն որ լեզվով սովորեմ ուր սովորեմ, ինչ սովորեմ, դա մարդու իրավունքների հիմնարար սկզբունքներից է: Սակայն այստեղ խնդիրը կայանում է նրանում, որ առկա օրենքի շրջանակներումել է հնարավոր օտար լեզուների խորացված դասավանդումը, ինչ կարիք կա նոր դպրոց բացելու, եթե կարելիա ուղղել արդեն իսկ եղածը: Այ մարդ փող եք ստացել դրսից դրեք ներքին դպրոցը զարգացրեք, դասատուին 50 դրամով մի նեգրի նման աշխատացրեք: Եթե ծնողը հնարավորություն ունի իր երեխային դեռ չծնված  անգլերեն պարապել տալ փողով է թող տա դա ամեն մեկի անձնական իրավունքն է: Ես սկզբունքորեն դեմ չեմ նման էլիտար դպրոցների բացմանը, սակայն դա պետք է կատարվի պատշաճ պահի, պատշաճ ժամանակ: Մեր դասատուն կարգին փող չի ստանում, մարդիկ , ազգը սեփականության տարրական իրավունքներ չունի, կամքը արտահայտելու ելքեր չունի եկել են մի ապուշությամբ են զբաղվում: Բացեք խնդրեմ, սակայն ավելի հիմնավոր հիմքերի առկայության դեպքում:

----------


## Chuk

Պետական շահը ավելի վեր է ինչ-որ մտացածին «սովորելու լեզուն ընտրելը մարդու հիմնարար իրավունքն է» գաղափարից:

----------

Ariadna (24.05.2010), davidus (24.05.2010), Tig (24.05.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Պետական շահը ավելի վեր է ինչ-որ մտացածին «սովորելու լեզուն ընտրելը մարդու հիմնարար իրավունքն է» գաղափարից:


Նշված իրավունքը մտացածին չէ:

----------


## Chuk

> Նշված իրավունքը մտացածին չէ:


Մտացածին է:
Չամրապնդված է:
Ապահովված չէ:
Ցույց տուր երկիր, որտեղ այլ լեզվով ուսուցում է թույլատրվում օրենքով:
Ի դեպ կան: Ես կարող եմ ցույց տալ: Բայց ուսումնասիրի երկրների օրենքները, այդ թվում Եվրոպական երկրներինը:

----------

Ariadna (24.05.2010), davidus (24.05.2010), Tig (24.05.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Ֆրեյա ու Դավիդուս *պետք է հասկանալ* որ կրթական ազատությունը , այսինքն որ լեզվով սովորեմ ուր սովորեմ, ինչ սովորեմ, դա մարդու իրավունքների հիմնարար սկզբունքներից է....


Adriano ջան, գրածդ նման է մարդուն ձեռք առնելուն.... մի հատ հոդված ընդամենը բեր (գուգլը քեզ օգնական) աշխարհի ցանկացած լեզվով, ուր գրած լինի, որ կրթության լեզուն ընտրելը մարդու *ՀԻՄՆԱՐԱՐ* իրավունքներից մեկն ա: Ապեր, հասկանալու խնդիր ըստ ինձ ունի այն մարդը, ով ոզւում ա օտարալեզու կրթությամբ դպրոց բացելը պարտադիր կերպով փաթաթել պետության վզին, հլը մի բան էլ հայտարարում ա, որ դա մարդու հիմնարար իրավունքներից ա բխում: Հազար անգամ մարդիկ գրեցին էս թեմայում: Ուզում եք օտար լեզվով սովորել, գնացեք դրսում սովորեք, ով ա ձեզ բռնել??? Հազար անգամ գրեցին, որ էդ դպրոցների բացումը շատ ավելի լուրջ սոցիալական հարված է հասցնում, քան կրթական: Դժվար ա հասկանալ????

----------

Ariadna (24.05.2010), Chuk (24.05.2010), Ուլուանա (24.05.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Պետական շահը ավելի վեր է ինչ-որ մտացածին «սովորելու լեզուն ընտրելը մարդու հիմնարար իրավունքն է» գաղափարից:


իսկ արդյոք պետության շահից չի բխում բազմակողմ կրթված հասարակություն ունենալը, բացի այդ մարդու տարրական իրավունքների պաշտպանությունը: Կարողա պետության շահը նա է, որ մարդկանց ստրկացնեն,ասեն էս ժամին հաց կուտես, զուգարան 7.5423175896547 անգամ կգնաս, կխոսաս մենակ հայերենով, նույնիսկ եթե գնաս ճապոնիա նայի հա հայերեն կխոսաս, հանուն չես հասկանում ինչի: Իսկ մարդուն արգելել ազատ ընտրություն կատարել դա պետության շահ չի դա ԿԳԲ-ի շահնա: Մենք Չուկ ջան անկախացումից հետո և ոչմի ժամանակ մի 0.00000002 գրամ նույնիսկ  պետական շահին չենք հետևել: Հետևել ենք ախպերության շահին, հետևել ենք ընրությունները կեղծելով իշխանության գալացողների շահին: Իսկ արդյոք չես կարծում, որ յուրաքանչյուրի շահը ինչ-որ ձևով կապված է չէ նաև երկրի շահի հետ: Ասենք ես ուզում եմ, օրինակ ունենալ լավ դպրոց, դա իմ շահնա, քանզի ես սովորելովկամ իմ երեխան այդ դպրոցում սովորելով ավելի զարգացած կլինի, զարգացած հասարակություն զարգացած պետություն: Օրինակ լավ վարձատրվող ուսուցիչներ, դա նրանց շահնա չէ, սակայն այդ շահը ածանցվումա և դառնում պետության շահ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ֆրեյա ու Դավիդուս պետք է հասկանալ որ կրթական ազատությունը , այսինքն որ լեզվով սովորեմ ուր սովորեմ, ինչ սովորեմ, դա մարդու իրավունքների հիմնարար սկզբունքներից է: Սակայն այստեղ խնդիրը կայանում է նրանում, որ առկա օրենքի շրջանակներումել է հնարավոր օտար լեզուների խորացված դասավանդումը, ինչ կարիք կա նոր դպրոց բացելու, եթե կարելիա ուղղել արդեն իսկ եղածը: Այ մարդ փող եք ստացել դրսից դրեք ներքին դպրոցը զարգացրեք, դասատուին 50 դրամով մի նեգրի նման աշխատացրեք: Եթե ծնողը հնարավորություն ունի իր երեխային դեռ չծնված  անգլերեն պարապել տալ փողով է թող տա դա ամեն մեկի անձնական իրավունքն է: Ես սկզբունքորեն դեմ չեմ նման էլիտար դպրոցների բացմանը, սակայն դա պետք է կատարվի պատշաճ պահի, պատշաճ ժամանակ: Մեր դասատուն կարգին փող չի ստանում, մարդիկ , ազգը սեփականության տարրական իրավունքներ չունի, կամքը արտահայտելու ելքեր չունի եկել են մի ապուշությամբ են զբաղվում: Բացեք խնդրեմ, սակայն ավելի հիմնավոր հիմքերի առկայության դեպքում:


Համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի կարելի ա բացել դպրոցներ, որտեղ լրացուցիչ առարկաներ անցնեն օտար լեզվով, որը կներառի դպրոցական ծրագրի թեմաներ։
Բայց, կարծում եմ, սկզբնապատճառը իրականում եղել է ոչ թե ազատություն տալու միտքը, կամ էլ հայերին կրթելը, այլ սովետի նոստալգիան օգտագործելով մի քանի դպրոցներում ռուսալեզու ուսուցում վերականգնելն է։
Եւս մեկ պատճառ կարող է լինել Դիլիջանի՝ օտարազգիների համար նախատեսված դպրոցը։

Մեկ էլ, մի բան էլ եմ նկատում. մեր "սիրելի" վարչապետը Պուշկինի դպրոցի շրջանավարտ է։ Համոզված եմ, Պուշկինի դպրոցի տնօրենի տեսակետներն է լրիվ կիսում, ինչպես որ նախկին ռուսական դպրոցների շրջանավարտների մերամասնությունը։ Այդ մարդիկ կարծում են, որ ռուսալեզու ուսուցումը վերականգնելով, իրենց դպրոցի համբավը պետք է վերականգնվի։

----------

Tig (24.05.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Մտացածին է:
> Չամրապնդված է:
> Ապահովված չէ:
> Ցույց տուր երկիր, որտեղ այլ լեզվով ուսուցում է թույլատրվում օրենքով:
> Ի դեպ կան: Ես կարող եմ ցույց տալ: Բայց ուսումնասիրի երկրների օրենքները, այդ թվում Եվրոպական երկրներինը:


Նախօրոք նշեմ, որ դեմ եմ օտարացվելուն, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պետք է խոսել ինչ-որ բաներից, միայն թե արդարացնել: Պետական շահը քո երկրի հասարակության ազատ ընտրության իրավունքի համար առողջ երկիր ստեղծելն է, պետական շահն ու իմ իրավունքը մի գիծ է, ոչ թե մեկը բարձր, մեկը ցածր, մյուսը մտացածին:
*Չամրապնդված ու չապահովված*, համամիտ եմ :Smile: 

Հավես չունեմ օրենքներ փորփրելու: Չգիտեմ օրենք, որ *արգելում է:* :Wink:

----------


## Tig

> Ես ուղղակի ազատության կողմնակից եմ։ Եթե կա պահանջ, թող լինեն ոչ հայկական դպրոցներ։ Ով ուզում ա, թող հնարավորություն ունենա իր երեխային տալ սովորելու ուրիշ լեզվով։


Ֆրեյա ջան, ես էլ եմ ազատության կողմանկից, բայց էդ ազատությունը պիտի գիտակցված լինի: Եթե մեզ չի հուզում հայերենը՝ էդ դեպքում քննարկելու բան չկա բայց եթե մեզ հուզումա հայերենի պահպանման ու հզորացման խնդիրը, այդ դեպքում շարունակենք… Նախ էլի թող լինեն դպրոցներ, որտեղ հնարավոր կլինի սովորել օտար լեզվով, բայց դրանք պիտի լինեն օժանդակ դպրոցներ, ոչ թե հանրակրթական ու հանրակրթականը պիտի լինի պարտադիր, օժանդակն էլ ըստ հնարավորության և ցանկության…




> Մեկ էլ՝ կողմ եմ բնական ընտրությանը ու էվոլյուցիային։
> Եթե հայերենը իսկապես արժեքավոր լեզու է ու առավելություններ ունի, ապա բնական ճանապարհով մրցունակ կլինի ու չի դառնա մեռած լեզու։ Իսկ եթե ոչ ոքի պետք չի, ուզած չուզած վերանալու ա, անկախ մեր՝ ֆորումում գրվելիք ամպագորգոռ բառերից։


Բնական ընտրությանը կողմ կամ դեմ լինելով, դրա ընթացքը չենք փոխի ու էսօր մեր ուժեղ կամ թույլ լինելու հանգամանքը ցույց կտա նաև այն փաստը, որ մենք վերջ ի վերջո կունա՞նք հանրակրթական օտարալեզու դպրոցներ, թե չենք ունենա… Իմ կարծիքով, եթե ունեցանք, ուրեմն թույ ենք, եթե ոչ՝ ուրեմն հզորացման միտումներ կան…
Ինչ վերաբերվումա ամպագորգոռ բառերին… Չնայած հարգում եմ տեսակերտ, բայց քո տեսակետն էլ պակաս ամպագորգոռություն չի պարունակում… Ըստ ինձ, ինչպես մեծ հայրենասիրությունը կարող ենք ամպագորգոռություն համարել, այնպես էլ դրան հակադրվող՝ «չեմ ուզում ստից հայրենասեր երևամ», արտահայտությունը կարող ենք ամպագորգոռ համարել:




> Անվերջության մասշտաբով՝ այս ամենինչը ընդամենը դիսկրետ բաներ են... Մի լեզու ավել–մի լեու պ ակաս, մի ազգ ավել, մի ազգ պակաս, մի մարդ ավել, մի մարդ պակաս... Տիեզերքի համար մեկ ա։
> Ուժեղն ա գոյատևում։ Իսկ թույլերը վերանում են։


Հիմա ի՞նչ ես ուզում ասես սրանով… մենք թո՞ւյլ ենք, թե՞ ուժեղ… Մի տեսակ ոնցոր թե նախորոք արդեն տիեզերքի համար մեզ դասակարգել ես հա՞…




> Մի բան էլ. կոնկրետ էս պահին միակ տեղը, որ ինձ հայերեն գրել–կարդալ ա պետք գալիս, դա ակումբն ա։ Եթե սա էլ չլիներ, ես արդեն հազիվ տառերը կհիշեի։ ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվելուց հետո համարյա այերեն չեմ կարդացել գրել, ոչ մի նոր բան չեմ սովորել։ Դե ինքներդ պատկերացրեք. հայրենով ոչ մի ժամանակակից գիրք չկա, բոլոր դասագրքերը ռուսերեն/անգլերեն են։ Ժամանակակից գրականությունն էլ բացառապես անգլերեն/ռուսերեն ա։ Հարց ա առաջանում։ 
> Ինչ կարդալ հայերեն՞ սկսել վերընթերցել կարդացած գրքերը, թե անկապ, հին ու անհետաքրքիր գրքեր վերցնել կարդալ՞
> Կոնկրետ ես մի քանի անգամ վերընթերցեցի ինձ հետաքրքիր գրքերը ու դրանից հետո էլ հայերեն գիրք չեմ կարդացել։ Սա դեռ ամենավատ տարբերակներից չի  մարդ կա, դպրոցը նոր ա ավարտում ու իր անուն ազգանունը ճիշտ գրել–կարդալ չգիտի։


Ճիշտա ընտրությունը քոննա, գուցե և դու հայերենը մենակ ակումբում ես օգտագործում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ բոլորի համար դա տենցա…
Իսկ իրենց ազգանուն անունը գրել չիմացող մարդկանց՝ ես քեզանից շատ եմ հանդիպել բանակում… Բայց դա ինչա՞ նշանակում, որ նույն մակարդակի օտարալեզու դպրոցներ ունեցանք, էդ ողբերկանան վիճակը կշտկվի՞: Էկեք մեր դպրոցների մասին մտածենք էլի ու ձախ ձեռքով ձախ ականջը քորելու փոխարեն չփորձենք աջ ոտքով քորենք…




> Խնդիրը արգելելը չի, խոչընդոտելը չի, հա ասենք ՝ խոչընդոտեցինք, դպրոցները չբացեցին օտար լեզվով, հետո՞   Դրանից հայերեն սովորելու որակը կբարձրանա՞


Գուցե և չբարձրանա, բայց հաստատ ավելի կցածրանա…

----------

Ֆրեյա (24.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ արդյոք պետության շահից չի բխում բազմակողմ կրթված հասարակություն ունենալը, բացի այդ մարդու տարրական իրավունքների պաշտպանությունը: Կարողա պետության շահը նա է, որ մարդկանց ստրկացնեն,ասեն էս ժամին հաց կուտես, զուգարան 7.5423175896547 անգամ կգնաս, *կխոսաս մենակ հայերենով, նույնիսկ եթե գնաս ճապոնիա նայի հա հայերեն կխոսաս, հանուն չես հասկանում ինչի*: Իսկ մարդուն արգելել ազատ ընտրություն կատարել դա պետության շահ չի դա ԿԳԲ-ի շահնա: Մենք Չուկ ջան անկախացումից հետո և ոչմի ժամանակ մի 0.00000002 գրամ նույնիսկ  պետական շահին չենք հետևել: Հետևել ենք ախպերության շահին, հետևել ենք ընրությունները կեղծելով իշխանության գալացողների շահին: Իսկ արդյոք չես կարծում, որ յուրաքանչյուրի շահը ինչ-որ ձևով կապված է չէ նաև երկրի շահի հետ: Ասենք ես ուզում եմ, օրինակ ունենալ լավ դպրոց, դա իմ շահնա, քանզի ես սովորելովկամ իմ երեխան այդ դպրոցում սովորելով ավելի զարգացած կլինի, զարգացած հասարակություն զարգացած պետություն: Օրինակ լավ վարձատրվող ուսուցիչներ, դա նրանց շահնա չէ, սակայն այդ շահը ածանցվումա և դառնում պետության շահ:


Ադրիանո ջան, ես հուսով եմ, որ դու հասկանում ես, թե ինչի մասին ես գրում ու ինչ ես գրում:
Այո՛, պետական շահն է ասում, որ պետք է սեփական լեզվով կրթվել, իսկ դա չի նշանակում, որ չի կարելի սովորել այլ լեզուներ, ավելին, ցանկալի է սովորել այլ լեզուներ, խորացված, լավ: Իսկ դու շեղում ես թեման, դու դիմացինիդ փաստարկները խեղաթյուրված ես ներկայացնում: Սա բանավե՞ճ է: Ոչ, նման կերպ բանավեճ չի լինում:

Իսկ բազմակողմանի կրթված հասարակության համար ո՞վ ասեց, որ պետք ա սեփական երկիրդ ստրկացնես, դարձնես այլախոս:

----------

Ariadna (24.05.2010), matlev (24.05.2010), Tig (24.05.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Adriano ջան, գրածդ նման է մարդուն ձեռք առնելուն.... մի հատ հոդված ընդամենը բեր (գուգլը քեզ օգնական) աշխարհի ցանկացած լեզվով, ուր գրած լինի, որ կրթության լեզուն ընտրելը մարդու *ՀԻՄՆԱՐԱՐ* իրավունքներից մեկն ա: Ապեր, հասկանալու խնդիր ըստ ինձ ունի այն մարդը, ով ոզւում ա օտարալեզու կրթությամբ դպրոց բացելը պարտադիր կերպով փաթաթել պետության վզին, հլը մի բան էլ հայտարարում ա, որ դա մարդու հիմնարար իրավունքներից ա բխում: Հազար անգամ մարդիկ գրեցին էս թեմայում: Ուզում եք օտար լեզվով սովորել, գնացեք դրսում սովորեք, ով ա ձեզ բռնել??? Հազար անգամ գրեցին, որ էդ դպրոցների բացումը շատ ավելի լուրջ սոցիալական հարված է հասցնում, քան կրթական: Դժվար ա հասկանալ????


Է հիմա ինչ մարդ ազատ ընտրելու իրավունք ունի թե ոչ? Ինչ ես առաջարկում երկրի շահը ասում է, որ պետք է բոլոր թալանչիներին բերել երկիր ու փողերը ունեցվածքը վերցնելուց հետո բոլորին գնդակահարել բա ինչու չեն բերում: Շահ ասածը պետք չէ կապել ընտրելու ազատության հետ: Ես ուզում եմ անգլերեն սովորեմ, վաճրում եմ սովորում եմ, հիմա ինչ կա դրա մեջ:

----------


## Chuk

> Նախօրոք նշեմ, որ դեմ եմ օտարացվելուն, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պետք է խոսել ինչ-որ բաներից, միայն թե արդարացնել: Պետական շահը քո երկրի հասարակության ազատ ընտրության իրավունքի համար առողջ երկիր ստեղծելն է, պետական շահն ու իմ իրավունքը մի գիծ է, ոչ թե մեկը բարձր, մեկը ցածր, մյուսը մտացածին:
> *Չամրապնդված ու չապահովված*, համամիտ եմ
> 
> Հավես չունեմ օրենքներ փորփրելու: Չգիտեմ օրենք, որ *արգելում է:*


Իսկ ես գիտեմ Կատկա ջան, գրեթե բոլոր երկրների օրենքները *պարտադրում են* հանրակրթությունը կազմակերպել պետական լեզվով: Բացառություններն էլ վերաբերվում են տվյալ երկրների ազգային փոքրամասնություններին, ում պետությունն իրավունք վերապահում է սովորել *մայրենի* լեզվով (նույն իրավունքը վերապահում են նաև ՀՀ լեզվի ու հանրակրթության մասին օրենքները): Իսկ այլ լեզուներով ուսուցում թույլատրող երկիր փորձիր գտնել: Լավ է չէ՞ ասելը «Հավես չկա»: Առաջիկայում կպատրաստենք մի կայք, որում կներկայացնենք նաև տարբեր երկրների օրենքները, որպեսզի այսպես վերացական չխոսեք ու մարդկանց շփոթության մեջ գցեք այդ հնչելի «համամարդկային իրավունք» խոսքերով, առանց նայելու, ուսումնասիրելու:

----------

Ariadna (24.05.2010), davidus (24.05.2010), Katka (24.05.2010), Tig (24.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Վիճակը էնքանով ա վատ, որ մի ուրիշ լեզու ա առաջացել ՝ փողոցային, գողականը ու բնակչության ահագին մեծ զանգված արդեն նորմալ հայերենով հաղորդակցվել չի կարող/չի ուզում։
> Ամենացավալին էն ա, որ նայում ես, արդեն նույնիսկ "նորմալ" երիտասարդներն են խոսում գողականով։ Քիչ–քիչ, չեմ ուզում ասել գրական, նույնիսկ սովորական խոսակցական լեզուն ա սկսում համարվել "դոձիկության" նշան։
> Ու այ դա, ցավոք, կարծում եմ անդառնալի պրոցես ա։ Ես չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես կարելի ա երիտասարդությանը համոզել, որ նորմալ խոսելը ամոթ չի, մանավանդ՝ երբ հեռուստատեսությամբ, ծնողները, ուսուցիչները եւ այլ օրինակելի մարդիկ նույն ձևով են խոսում։


Իսկ այս ուղղությամբ պիտի աշխատենք բոլորս, մեր օրինակով: Անձամբ ես չեմ վախենում «դոձիկ» երևալուց :LOL:  ու գողական ժառգոնով չեմ խոսում, իսկ տեղն եկած տեղն էլ իմ շրջապատի մարդկանց, ում որ գիտեմ, որ գոնե կլսեն ինձ, ասում եմ, որ գողական ժառգոնով խոսալնա ծիծաղելի ու իրանց մոտ որ իրանց նման «ձեռ առնելով» խոսում եմ՝ նրանք գոնե իմ հետ տենց չեն խոսում… :Wink:

----------


## davidus

> ի*սկ արդյոք պետության շահից չի բխում բազմակողմ կրթված հասարակություն ունենալը*, բացի այդ ......


առաջին նախադասությունը կարդացի, արդեն հասկանալի էր, մնացածը չեմ կարդացել: Ապեր ես համոզվեցի, որ դու մարդու կամ ձեռք ես առնում, կամ էլ լիովին չես պատկերացնում, թե մենք ստեղ ինչից ենք խոսում-քննարկում: Եթե դու օտար լեզվով կրթություն ստանալը համարում եսբազմակողմանի կրթվածության երաշխիք, ապա ասեմ քեզ, որ որ "Ֆիզիկա" առարկան, անկախ նրանից, թե հայերեն ես անցնում, թե անգլերեն, իր էությունը չի փոխում: Անգլերենով մատուցված ֆիզիկան ավելի լավը չի, ավելի հարուստ չի....

----------

Ariadna (24.05.2010), Chuk (24.05.2010), matlev (24.05.2010), Tig (24.05.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Ադրիանո ջան, ես հուսով եմ, որ դու հասկանում ես, թե ինչի մասին ես գրում ու ինչ ես գրում:
> Այո՛, պետական շահն է ասում, որ պետք է սեփական լեզվով կրթվել, իսկ դա չի նշանակում, որ չի կարելի սովորել այլ լեզուներ, ավելին, ցանկալի է սովորել այլ լեզուներ, խորացված, լավ: Իսկ դու շեղում ես թեման, դու դիմացինիդ փաստարկները խեղաթյուրված ես ներկայացնում: Սա բանավե՞ճ է: Ոչ, նման կերպ բանավեճ չի լինում:
> 
> Իսկ բազմակողմանի կրթված հասարակության համար ո՞վ ասեց, որ պետք ա սեփական երկիրդ ստրկացնես, դարձնես այլախոս:


Իսկ ինչու ես խեղաթյուրում իմ ասածները: Ես նման բան չեմ ասել: ես սկզբում գտնում էի որ դա չի խանգարի մեր դպրոցներին, այնուհետև երբ լսեցի, որ դա անելու համար ցանկանում են փոխել լեզվի մասին օրենքը, հասկացա, որ նման մոտեցումը արդեն չի կարելի ճիշտ համարել: Սակայն դպրոցներում խորացված անգլերեն անցնելը կամ նույնիսկ անգլիական ռուսական թեքումով վճարովի քոլեջների առկայությունը չի խանգարի: Ասենք դպրոց լինի, որ երեխան իր հիմնական դասերից հետո գնա նաև այդտեղ իր անգլերենը խորացնի ինչ կա դրա մեջ:

----------


## davidus

> Է հիմա ինչ մարդ ազատ ընտրելու իրավունք ունի թե ոչ? Ինչ ես առաջարկում երկրի շահը ասում է, որ պետք է բոլոր թալանչիներին բերել երկիր ու փողերը ունեցվածքը վերցնելուց հետո բոլորին գնդակահարել բա ինչու չեն բերում: Շահ ասածը պետք չէ կապել ընտրելու ազատության հետ: Ես ուզում եմ անգլերեն սովորեմ, վաճրում եմ սովորում եմ, հիմա ինչ կա դրա մեջ:


Ընտրության ազատությունը դեռ չի նշանակում ընտրության լիակատար ազատություն: Ես (օրինակը ինձ վրա եմ բերում, ու հետագա "վրդովմունքների առիթ չհանդիսանա"), հնարավոր ա մի օր քնից արթնանամ, ու հայտնաբերեմ, որ Հայաստանը շտապ կերպով պիտի միանա, ասենք, Վրաստանին: Կանգնեմ, հայտատարեմ, որ դա իմ ՀԻՄՆԱՐԱՐ իրավունքն է, մի երկու հոգի էլ իմ նման ցնդած ճարեմ, ու սկսենց գոռալ, գոչել, ճղվել, բա թե գիտեք ինչ, դա իմ ՀԻՄՆԱՐԱՐ իրավունքն է, մենք պահանջում ենք միանալ Վրաստանին:

Հիմա որ մեզ դեմ կանգնեն, դա կլինի, որ մեր հիմնարար իրավունքները խախտում են?????

----------

Ariadna (24.05.2010), Chuk (24.05.2010), Tig (24.05.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> առաջին նախադասությունը կարդացի, արդեն հասկանալի էր, մնացածը չեմ կարդացել: Ապեր ես համոզվեցի, որ դու մարդու կամ ձեռք ես առնում, կամ էլ կիովին չես պատկերացնում, թե մենք ստեղ ինչից ենք խոսում-քննարկում: Եթե դու օտար լեզվով կրթություն ստանալը համարում եսբազմակողմանի կրթվածության երաշխիք, ապա ասեմ քեզ, որ որ "Ֆիզիկա" առարկան, անկախ նրանից, թե հայերեն ես անցնում, թե անգլերեն, իր էությունը չի փոխում: Անգլերենով մատուցված ֆիզիկան ավելի լավը չի, ավելի հարուստ չի....


Նախ ես մի տեղ որ գրառում եմ կատարում լրիվ գիտակցում եմ խոսքը ինչի մասին է գնում: Եվ նման կարգի վիրավորական ձևով ինձ դեբիլի կարգավիճակով ներկայացնելը ճիշտ չեմ համարում: Նախ ով ասաց, որ ֆիզիկան անգլերենով պետք է անցնի:Հիմա ես դեմ եմ օտարլեզու դպրոցների բացմանը այն մասով, որ պետք է օրենքը հայոց լեզվի մասին փոխվի: Դա իմ կարծիքով ազգային անվտանգությունը խարխլող գործոններից մեկն է: Մեր դպրոցները պետք է դասավանդվեն հայերենով, մնացած լեզուները խորացված: Իսկ եթե ես ցանկանամ, իմ երեխայի անգլերենը կապ չունի ֆիզիկայի, կենսաբանության թե որ բնագավառում խորացնեմ կտանեմ համապատսախն քոլեջ  վճարի դիմաց թող էդ էլ իմանա ինչին կխանգարի:

----------


## Katka

> Իսկ ես գիտեմ Կատկա ջան, գրեթե բոլոր երկրների օրենքները *պարտադրում են* հանրակրթությունը կազմակերպել պետական լեզվով: Բացառություններն էլ վերաբերվում են տվյալ երկրների ազգային փոքրամասնություններին, ում պետությունն իրավունք վերապահում է սովորել *մայրենի* լեզվով (նույն իրավունքը վերապահում են նաև ՀՀ լեզվի ու հանրակրթության մասին օրենքները): Իսկ այլ լեզուներով ուսուցում թույլատրող երկիր փորձիր գտնել: Լավ է չէ՞ ասելը «Հավես չկա»: Առաջիկայում կպատրաստենք մի կայք, որում կներկայացնենք նաև տարբեր երկրների օրենքները, որպեսզի *այսպես վերացական չխոսեք ու մարդկանց շփոթության մեջ գցեք այդ հնչելի «համամարդկային իրավունք» խոսքերով, առանց նայելու, ուսումնասիրելու*:


Չուկ ջան, վերջին շեշտադրումդ ավելորդ էր: :Wink:  Գուցե ավելի տեղյակ ես ու ես էլ հավես չունեմ, դրա համար, նշիր մի երկիր, որտեղ արգելվում կամ որ երկրի օրենքում է գրված, որ ես պարտադիր պետք է հաճախեմ հայկական/իմ դեպքում/ դպրոց եւ ոչ թե ռուսական: Դա իմ ընտրության խնդիրը չէ՞: Գուցե պետությունը պարտադիր պետք է հանրակրթությունը կազմակերպի պետական լեզվով, բայց... ես հո ազատ եմ ընտրությանս մեջ:

----------


## davidus

> Նախ ես մի տեղ որ գրառում եմ կատարում լրիվ գիտակցում եմ խոսքը ինչի մասին է գնում: Եվ նման կարգի վիրավորական ձևով ինձ դեբիլի կարգավիճակով ներկայացնելը ճիշտ չեմ համարում: Նախ ով ասաց, որ ֆիզիկան անգլերենով պետք է անցնի:Հիմա ես դեմ եմ օտարլեզու դպրոցների բացմանը այն մասով, որ պետք է օրենքը հայոց լեզվի մասին փոխվի: Դա իմ կարծիքով ազգային անվտանգությունը խարխլող գործոններից մեկն է: Մեր դպրոցները պետք է դասավանդվեն հայերենով, մնացած լեզուները խորացված: Իսկ եթե ես ցանկանամ, իմ երեխայի անգլերենը կապ չունի ֆիզիկայի, կենսաբանության թե որ բնագավառում խորացնեմ կտանեմ համապատսախն քոլեջ  վճարի դիմաց թող էդ էլ իմանա ինչին կխանգարի:


Adriano ջան, ախր բա էս օրենսդրական փոփոխության նախագծի իմաստն էլ հենց դա է, որ ՀԱՆՐԱԿՐԹԱԿԱՆ ուսուցումը իրականացվելու է ՈՉ ՀԱՅԵՐԵՆՈՎ: Քեզ ոչ մեկ չի ասում մի խորացրու անգլերենդ: Ընդհակառակը արա, շատ էլ լավ ես անում, բայց դա պետք չի անել օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու հաշվին:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, վերջին շեշտադրումդ ավելորդ էր: Գուցե ավելի տեղյակ ես ու ես էլ հավես չունեմ, դրա համար, նշիր մի երկիր, որտեղ արգելվում կամ որ երկրի օրենքում է գրված, որ ես պարտադիր պետք է հաճախեմ հայկական/իմ դեպքում/ դպրոց եւ ոչ թե ռուսական: Դա իմ ընտրության խնդիրը չէ՞: Գուցե պետությունը պարտադիր պետք է հանրակրթությունը կազմակերպի պետական լեզվով, բայց... ես հո ազատ եմ ընտրությանս մեջ:


 Քանի որ մի երկիր ուզեցիր, դնում եմ էս պահին ձեռիս տակ ընկածը՝ Վրաստանի հանրակրթության մասին օրենքի Հոդված 4-ից, կրթության լեզուն.



> 1. Հանրակրթական հաստատություններում կրթելու լեզուն վրացերենն է, իսկ Աբխազիայի ինքնավար հանրապետությունում – Վրացերեն կամ Աբխազերեն:
> 2. Աբխազիայի ինքնավար հանրապետության այն հանրակրթական հաստատություններում, որտեղ կրթությունը իրականցվում է պետական լեզուներից որևէ մեկով, մյուս լեզվի ուսուցումը պարտադիր է:
> 3 Վրաստանի քաղաքացիները, որոնց մայրենի լեզուն վրացերենը չէ, իրավունք ունեն ստանալ ամբողջական ընդհանուր կրթություն իրենց մայրենի լեզվով, ազգային կրթական ծրագրին համապատասխան, օրենքով նախատեսված ընթացակարգով: Այդ հանրակրթական հաստատություններում պարտադիր է պետական լեզվի, իսկ Աբխազիայի ինքնավար հանրապետությունում՝ երկու պետական լեզուների ուսուցումը:


Երբ կայքը բացենք, կտամ հղումը, որտեղ կարելի կլինի գտնել բազում երկրների օրենքները:

----------

davidus (24.05.2010), Katka (24.05.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Քանի որ մի երկիր ուզեցիր, դնում եմ էս պահին ձեռիս տակ ընկածը՝ Վրաստանի հանրակրթության մասին օրենքի Հոդված 4-ից, կրթության լեզուն.
> 
> Երբ կայքը բացենք, կտամ հղումը, որտեղ կարելի կլինի գտնել բազում երկրների օրենքները:


Չուկ, համ էլ երկիր գտար, հա՜ :Jpit:  Շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, համ էլ երկիր գտար, հա՜ Շնորհակալ եմ:


Ձեռքիս տակ դա ընկավ, բայց երկրների մեծ մասի օրենքները նմանատիպ են  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (24.05.2010), Katka (24.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ընդհանուր առմամբ, տարրական դպրոցից սկսած կրթությունը օտար լեզվով կազմակերպելը ուղղակի ... անիմաստ ա...
Եթե երեխադ ապրում ա մի երկրում, որտեղ խոսում են հայերեն, նրա համար մեծագույն ստրես կարա լինի դպրոցի առարկաների ու առօրյա լեզվի տարբերությունը։ Նախ եւ առաջ, կարծում եմ, դա երեխայի համար ա անցանկալի, նրա հոգեկան վիճակի վրա կարող է ազդել։

Քանի որ անգլերենով մեջբերում չեմ կարող անել, հղումը տալիս եմ, ինքներդ կարդացեք. վիկի ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ երեխաները ավելի լավ են սովորում ու ավելի լավ ունակություններ են ցուցաբերում, երբ նրանց ուսուցման լեզուն մայրենին է։ 

Ուղղակի, մարազմ ա։ Երեխան գնա դպրոց ու անըդնհատ լսի ուրիշ լեզու, հետո դպրոցից դուրս գա ու մտնի մի ուրիշ աշխարհ, որտեղ խոսում են ուրիշ լեզվով...
Բայց սա չի նշանակում, որ մարդկանց ընդհանրապես պետք է օրենքով զրկել օտար լեզվով ուսուցում ստանալու իրավունքից։ Ով դա ճիշտ ա գտնում, թող հանրավորությունը ունենա։ 

Ուղղակի սխալը նրանում է, որ վերցնում պետական դպրոցը դարձնում են օտարալեզու։ Իմ կարծիքով, պետական դպրոցը չպետք է օտարալեզու լինի, օտարալեզու, եթե ուզում են, թող բացեն մասնավոր դպրոցներ։
Պետությունը փող ա ծախսում ուրիշ լեզվով սովորացնելու համա՞ր... անիմաստություն...

----------

Tig (24.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Իդեպ, գիտե՞ք, որ օտարալեզու մանկապարտեզներ կան՞
Հիմնականում, այստեղ ապրող արտասահմանցիների երեխաներն են գնում, բայց մի քանի  :Cool: –ի երեխաներ էլ կան  :LOL: 

Ինչու օրենքով չարգելենք օտարալեզու մանկապարտեզները՞

----------


## Chuk

> Իդեպ, գիտե՞ք, որ օտարալեզու մանկապարտեզներ կան՞
> Հիմնականում, այստեղ ապրող արտասահմանցիների երեխաներն են գնում, բայց մի քանի –ի երեխաներ էլ կան 
> 
> Ինչու օրենքով չարգելենք օտարալեզու մանկապարտեզները՞


Իսկ ինչու՞ ես կարծում, որ օրենքով արգելված չէ:
Այլ հարց, որ պիտի որ ազգային փոքրամասնությունների ու այլ երկրների քաղաքացիների համար իրավունք լինի, բայց այս  :Cool: -ի երեխաների նման մանկապարտեզ գնալն ամենայն հավանականությամբ օրենքից դուրս է: Հիմա կփորձեմ ճշտել:

----------


## Ariadna

> Իսկ ինչու՞ ես կարծում, որ օրենքով արգելված չէ:
> Այլ հարց, որ պիտի որ ազգային փոքրամասնությունների ու այլ երկրների քաղաքացիների համար իրավունք լինի, բայց այս -ի երեխաների նման մանկապարտեզ գնալն ամենայն հավանականությամբ օրենքից դուրս է: Հիմա կփորձեմ ճշտել:


Դե պետք չի ծայրահեղությունների դիմել, մանկապարտեզը կրթություն չի տալիս, ընդամենը լեզուներն է մի քիչ բացում, ես ինքս մի տարի գնացել եմ ռուսական մանկապարտեզ, փառք աստծո որակական փոփոխությունների չեմ ենթարկվել՝ բացասական իմաստով։ Բայց էստեղ մի բայց կա, քանի որ  :Cool:  երեխաները հնարավոր է, որ հիմնական կրթությունը և հմտությունները ստանում են մանկապարտեզում, իսկ դրանից հետո արդեն սկսվում է կարիեռայի ճանապարհը, նրանց համար իրոք կարող է դա շատ վտանգավոր լինել։

----------

davidus (24.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Լավ, ուրեմն հիմա կոնկրետ:
Նախ ասեմ, որ հանրակրթությունն իր մեջ ներառում է թե նախադպրոցական կրթությունը (մանկապարտեզներ), թե միջնակարգ, լրիվ ու ընդհանուր կրթությունը (դպրոցներ, վարժարաններ և այլն):

Մեջբերում եմ լեզվի մասին գործող օրենքից.



> ՀՈԴՎԱԾ  2.
> ԿՐԹՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԼԵԶՈՒՆ
> 
> *Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքում գտնվող կրթական և ուսումնական համակարգերում դասավանդման և դաստիարակության լեզուն գրական հայերենն է:*
> 
> _Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ազգային փոքրամասնությունների համայնքներում հանրակրթական ուսուցումն ու դաստիարակությունը կարող են կազմակերպվել իրենց մայրենի լեզվով` պետական ծրագրով և հովանավորությամբ, հայերենի պարտադիր ուսուցմամբ:_
> 
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքում օտարալեզու ոչ հանրակրթական ուսումնական հաստատություն կարող է հիմնել միայն Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարությունը:
> ...


Մեջբերում եմ հանրակրթության մասին գործող օրենքից.



> Հոդված 4. 	Հանրակրթության  բնագավառում պետական քաղաքականությունը
> ...
> 9. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում հանրակրթությունն իրականացվում է գրական հայերենով` «Լեզվի մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքի պահանջներին համապատասխան:
> 
> 10. Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ազգային փոքրամասնությունների հանրակրթությունը կարող է կազմակերպվել իրենց մայրենի կամ ազգային լեզվով` հայերենի պարտադիր ուսուցմամբ:


Սա սահմանում է, որ Հայաստանում կարող են լինել թե՛ օտար լեզվով դպրոցներ, թե՛ մանկապարտեզներ, թե՛ դասարաններ հայալեզու դպրոցներում, բայց որոնք նախատեսված են *ազգային փոքրամասնությունների* համար: 

Եվ Հայաստանում կան թե՛ դպրոցներ, թե՛ մանկապարտեզներ, թե՛ որոշ դպրոցներում այլալեզու դասարաններ: Սրանք նախատեսված են կոնկրետ խմբի մարդկանց համար ու Հայաստանի Հանրապետության հայ քաղաքացիների ուսումը նման տեղերում անօրինական է, բայց այո՛, որոշ տեղերում օրենքը խախտվում է:

----------

davidus (24.05.2010), Tig (24.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, կիսատ պռատ հայը ի՞նչ կապ ունի… Ես էլ, կինս էլ «կիսատ պռատ հայ ենք», բայց հասկանում ենք պահի լրջությունը ու մեզ լիարժեք հայ համարելով դեմ ենք արտահայտվում այս ապապետական մտածողություն ունեցող մտահղացմանը: Օրինակ թե իմ թե կնոջս համար ռուսերենը շատ հարազատ լեզու է, բայց հայերենից հաստատ հարազատ չի դառնա: Հայերենը պիտի մեր աչքի լույսի պես պահենք…
> Ախր… 
> 
> հ.գ. Մեկա, Չուկի տեղադրած հոդվածի հեղինակի նման՝ *ես էլ չեմ հասկանում*…


Տիգ ջան, կիսատ պռատ հայ ասելով նկատի չունեմ խառնածիններին: Սա առանձին թեմա է, ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ ասիմիլյացիային, բայց խառը ամուսնությունները ոչ մի լուրջ վտանգ չեն կարող ներկայացնել եթե զույգերը ապրում են Հայաստանի ներսում: Էս դեպքում մենք ենք ասիմիլացնում, այլ ոչ թե մենք ենք ասիմիլյացիայի ենթարկվում, ինչպես դա տեղի է ունենում դրսի հայերի դեպքում:

Կիսատ պռատ հայը նա է, ով ապրելով Հայաստանի ներսում օտար լեզուն ավելի բարձր է դասում, քան Հայաստանի պետական լեզուն: Իսկ խառնածինների դեպքում այդ մոտեցումը կարծես բնական է, քանի, որ նրանք ընդամենը կիսով չափ են հայ,  բնական է, որ արյան մեջ կարող է գլուխ բարձրացնել ինչպես հայկական, այնպես էլ օտար գենը: Խառնածինը ցանկացած պահի կարող է որոշել եւ մշտական բնակության տեղափոխվել իր երկրորդ հայրենիք: Ես նշեցի, որ դեմ չեմ խառը ամուսնություններին Հայաստանի ներսում, բայց Հայաստանի ներկայիս սոցիալ տնտեսական վիճակը շատ եւ շատ խառնածինների կարող է ստիպել ազգային պատկանելության հարցում ընտրություն կատարել ոչ ի նպաստ Հայաստանի: Սա առանձին եւ բավականին լուրջ թեմա է:

----------

Tig (24.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Դե պետք չի ծայրահեղությունների դիմել, մանկապարտեզը կրթություն չի տալիս, ընդամենը լեզուներն է մի քիչ բացում, ես ինքս մի տարի գնացել եմ ռուսական մանկապարտեզ, փառք աստծո որակական փոփոխությունների չեմ ենթարկվել՝ բացասական իմաստով։ Բայց էստեղ մի բայց կա, քանի որ  երեխաները հնարավոր է, որ հիմնական կրթությունը և հմտությունները ստանում են մանկապարտեզում, իսկ դրանից հետո արդեն սկսվում է կարիեռայի ճանապարհը, նրանց համար իրոք կարող է դա շատ վտանգավոր լինել։


Իրականում սա ծայրահեղացում չէ: Հայտնի է, որ երեխայի ձեւավորման հիմնավոր փուլը մինչեւ 5-6 տարեկանն է, շատ երեխաներ սկսում են ուշ խոսել միայն այն պատճառով, որ տանը երկու լեզու է օգտագործվում, նրանք պարզապես չեն կողմնորոշվում, թե որ լեզվով սկսեն խոսել: Հայ րեխային օտարալեզու նախակրթական հաստատություն ուղարկելը, իրականում,  հնարավոր է որ լուրջ սթրես հանդիսանա նյարդային համակարգի նորմալ ձեւավորման համար, այստեղ պետք են լուրջ հոգեբանական հետազոտություններ, պարզելու համար թե երկլեզու միջավայրը ինչ ազդեցություն է գործում երեխաների ձեւավորման վրա, եւ ի՞նչ տարբերություն կա միալեզու եւ երկլեզու միջավայյրում մեծացած երեխաների միջեւ: Փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ երկլեզու միջավայրում մեծացած երեխաները կարող են միչեւ 3 տարեկանը չխոսել:

----------

Ուլուանա (24.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Լավ, ուրեմն հիմա կոնկրետ:
> Նախ ասեմ, որ հանրակրթությունն իր մեջ ներառում է թե նախադպրոցական կրթությունը (մանկապարտեզներ), թե միջնակարգ, լրիվ ու ընդհանուր կրթությունը (դպրոցներ, վարժարաններ և այլն):
> 
> Մեջբերում եմ լեզվի մասին գործող օրենքից.
> 
> Մեջբերում եմ հանրակրթության մասին գործող օրենքից.
> 
> 
> Սա սահմանում է, որ Հայաստանում կարող են լինել թե՛ օտար լեզվով դպրոցներ, թե՛ մանկապարտեզներ, թե՛ դասարաններ հայալեզու դպրոցներում, բայց որոնք նախատեսված են *ազգային փոքրամասնությունների* համար: 
> ...


Չուկ, նաև մի բան ես մոռացել։ Այն երեխաները, ովքեր բնակվել եւ ուսում են ստացել ուրիշ երկրներում, եւս իրավունք ունեն գնալ օտարալեզու դասարաններ։

----------


## Tig

> Իրականում սա ծայրահեղացում չէ: Հայտնի է, որ երեխայի ձեւավորման հիմնավոր փուլը մինչեւ 5-6 տարեկանն է, շատ երեխաներ սկսում են ուշ խոսել միայն այն պատճառով, որ տանը երկու լեզու է օգտագործվում, նրանք պարզապես չեն կողմնորոշվում, թե որ լեզվով սկսեն խոսել: Հայ րեխային օտարալեզու նախակրթական հաստատություն ուղարկելը, իրականում,  հնարավոր է որ լուրջ սթրես հանդիսանա նյարդային համակարգի նորմալ ձեւավորման համար, այստեղ պետք են լուրջ հոգեբանական հետազոտություններ, պարզելու համար թե երկլեզու միջավայրը ինչ ազդեցություն է գործում երեխաների ձեւավորման վրա, եւ ի՞նչ տարբերություն կա միալեզու եւ երկլեզու միջավայյրում մեծացած երեխաների միջեւ: Փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ երկլեզու միջավայրում մեծացած երեխաները կարող են միչեւ 3 տարեկանը չխոսել:


Չամիչ ջան, չգիտեմ թե դա որքանով է փաստ, բայց իմ օրինակով ասեմ: Ճիշտա մեր տանը գերակշռելա հայերենը, բայց ռուսերեննելա մեծ տեղ ունեցել ու ասեմ որ ես 1 տարեկանից երկու լեզուներով էլ սկսել եմ խոսալ… կարծում եմ սա անհատական խնդիրա: Եվ հետո նայած թե ծնողները ինչպես են վերաբերվում մայրենի լեզու ասվածին ու ինչ օրինակ են հանդիսանում իրենց երեխաների համար:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, նաև մի բան ես մոռացել։ Այն երեխաները, ովքեր բնակվել եւ ուսում են ստացել ուրիշ երկրներում, եւս իրավունք ունեն գնալ օտարալեզու դասարաններ։


Անշուշտ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Անշուշտ


Տարընթերցեցի:
Ինձ թվաց այլ երկրների քաղաքացիների մասին է խոսքը:
Խնդրում եմ ցույց տուր օրենք, որն այդ հարցը կարգավորում է: Ինձ նման բան հայտնի չէ:

----------

davidus (24.05.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Եվ Հայաստանում կան թե՛ դպրոցներ, թե՛ մանկապարտեզներ, թե՛ որոշ դպրոցներում այլալեզու դասարաններ: Սրանք նախատեսված են կոնկրետ խմբի մարդկանց համար ու Հայաստանի Հանրապետության հայ քաղաքացիների ուսումը նման տեղերում անօրինական է, բայց այո՛, որոշ տեղերում օրենքը խախտվում է:


Չեմ կարծում, որ անօրինական է: Ազգությունը չի նշվում մարդու անձնագրում կամ որևէ այլ փաստաթղթում: Ո՞նց ես ապացուցելու, որ այդ "օրինախախտը" ազգությամբ հայ է:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

Դեմ եմ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը, հայ ազգին նորից ռուսիֆիկացնելու միջոց է:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Տիգ ջան, կիսատ պռատ հայ ասելով նկատի չունեմ խառնածիններին: Սա առանձին թեմա է, ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ ասիմիլյացիային, բայց խառը ամուսնությունները ոչ մի լուրջ վտանգ չեն կարող ներկայացնել եթե զույգերը ապրում են Հայաստանի ներսում: Էս դեպքում մենք ենք ասիմիլացնում, այլ ոչ թե մենք ենք ասիմիլյացիայի ենթարկվում, ինչպես դա տեղի է ունենում դրսի հայերի դեպքում:
> 
> Կիսատ պռատ հայը նա է, ով ապրելով Հայաստանի ներսում օտար լեզուն ավելի բարձր է դասում, քան Հայաստանի պետական լեզուն: Իսկ խառնածինների դեպքում այդ մոտեցումը կարծես բնական է, քանի, որ նրանք ընդամենը կիսով չափ են հայ,  բնական է, որ արյան մեջ կարող է գլուխ բարձրացնել ինչպես հայկական, այնպես էլ օտար գենը: Խառնածինը ցանկացած պահի կարող է որոշել եւ մշտական բնակության տեղափոխվել իր երկրորդ հայրենիք: Ես նշեցի, որ դեմ չեմ խառը ամուսնություններին Հայաստանի ներսում, բայց Հայաստանի ներկայիս սոցիալ տնտեսական վիճակը շատ եւ շատ խառնածինների կարող է ստիպել ազգային պատկանելության հարցում ընտրություն կատարել ոչ ի նպաստ Հայաստանի: Սա առանձին եւ բավականին լուրջ թեմա է:


 Դե Չամիչ ջան, երկու ընտրություն կա այս հարցը լուծելու համար։
1. Կազմակերպում են "Բարդուղիմեոսյան" գիեշեր, բոլոր կիսատ–պռատ հայերին, քո ասած, հավաքում ենք, տանում լցնում ենք գազի կամեռաները, խեղդամահ ենք անում, վերջում էլ վառում ենք, որ մեր սւորբ ազգը չպղծեն։
2. Բոլոր խառնածինների համար արտադրում ենք շղթա ու ձեռնաշղթա, մի հատ մեծ պադվալ ենք սարքում լեզվի տեսչության շենքի նկուղում ու բոլորին տանում ենք էդտեղ պատերից կապում ենք շղթաներով, որ մեր սուրբ երկրից չգնան։ 
Դե կամ էլ՝ մի գիշերում սաղին հավաքում, լցնում ենք ինքնաթիռ ուղարկում ենք իրանց երկրորդ հայրենիքները, որ հանկարծ չդառնան "շուռ–տված"

Մեկ էլ՝ եկեք քաղաքաղիական պատերազմ սկսենք ու "մաքրենք" մեր արյունը։

Չամիչ ջան, սա ուղղակի շարունակում եմ, քո ասածների հետ կապ չունի։
Իդեպ, շատ հայասերներ անընդհատ բողոքում են, որ հայերը "օտարամոլ" են դառել, միաժամանակ օգտագործելով արտահայտություններ. "Անգլերենը շան լեզու ա, ռուս ա, բայց լավ մարդ ա, չինացիք շուն են, նեգռները– կապիկ են, հայերն էլ աշխարհի ամենամաքուր ազգն են"։ 
Նման դեպքերում, մտածում ես, որ եթե մարդը իր լեզվի ու ծագման բարձրությունը ցույց տալու համար ուրիշինն ա իջեցնում, կամ էլ ուրիշին ա պիտակավորում, դա մենակ ցույց ա տալիս իրա թուլության ու թերարժեքության բարդույթի մասին։
Ինչի պետք ա խելքը գլխին մարդը ասի հայերենը անգլերենից լավն ա, անգլերե որ խոսում են, ոնց որ շու հաչա։
Հայերենը էնքանով ա մեկ ուրիշ լեզվից լավ կամ վատը, որքանով մեր մայրենին ա, ռուսի համար էլ՝ նույն պատճառով ռուսերենն ա լավը ու հայերենն ա 0–ական նշանակության։
Բայց առաջինը, մինչև խոսել սովորելը, մարդ պետք ա խելք ու շնորհք սովորի, որ ուրիշ լեզուներին անուններ չկպցնի, ինչպես նաև միջազգային, միջանձնային ատելություն չսերմանի ու իր ազգին սովորեցնի հարգել մյուս ազգերին։

----------

Tig (24.05.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Դեմ եմ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը, հայ ազգին նորից ռուսիֆիկացնելու միջոց է:


Սկսնակ ջան, արի մի բան ճշտենք օտարալեզուն միայն ռուսաֆիկացումը չի: Ռուսաֆիկացիան արդեն արված է:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Տարընթերցեցի:
> Ինձ թվաց այլ երկրների քաղաքացիների մասին է խոսքը:
> Խնդրում եմ ցույց տուր օրենք, որն այդ հարցը կարգավորում է: Ինձ նման բան հայտնի չէ:


Օրենքը չգիտեմ, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ իմ ծանոթներից մի քանիսը գնացել են դպրոց Ռուսաստանում, իսկ վերադառնալուց հետո ընտրություն են ունեցել, այսինքն, նրանց էլ է թույլատրվել ռուսական դասարան հաճախել։

----------


## Ariadna

> Իրականում սա ծայրահեղացում չէ: Հայտնի է, որ երեխայի ձեւավորման հիմնավոր փուլը մինչեւ 5-6 տարեկանն է, շատ երեխաներ սկսում են ուշ խոսել միայն այն պատճառով, որ տանը երկու լեզու է օգտագործվում, նրանք պարզապես չեն կողմնորոշվում, թե որ լեզվով սկսեն խոսել: Հայ րեխային օտարալեզու նախակրթական հաստատություն ուղարկելը, իրականում,  հնարավոր է որ լուրջ սթրես հանդիսանա նյարդային համակարգի նորմալ ձեւավորման համար, այստեղ պետք են լուրջ հոգեբանական հետազոտություններ, պարզելու համար թե երկլեզու միջավայրը ինչ ազդեցություն է գործում երեխաների ձեւավորման վրա, եւ ի՞նչ տարբերություն կա միալեզու եւ երկլեզու միջավայյրում մեծացած երեխաների միջեւ: Փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ երկլեզու միջավայրում մեծացած երեխաները կարող են միչեւ 3 տարեկանը չխոսել:


Չամիչ ջան, իրականում քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ, զուտ մեկ պատճառով. մեզ մոտ էն ընտանիքները, որտեղ երկու լեզվով են խոսում, 99% ռուսոֆիլ են, էդպիսի մարդ ամեն դեպքում չեմ ճանաչում, որ ունենա ռուսական կրթություն, խոսի ռուսերեն, բայց ասի երեխաս պետք է խոսի հայերեն ու գնա հայկական դպրոց (պապաս ա իմ ճանաչած էդ բացառություններից մեկը, հա, մեկ էլ հարսիս պապան, ինքն էլ հայերեն մինչև հիմա հազիվ է խոսում, մզմզալով, բայց երեխեքին հայկական դպրոց է տարել)։ Դրա համար էլ իրենց երեխաները հոգեխանգարվում են։ Իսկ, կարծում եմ, եթե երեխան նորմալ ընտանիքում մեծանա, ու հետն էլ, ասենք մանկապարտեզում, ուրիշ լեզու էլ լսի ու սովորի, ոչ մի վատ բան չի պատահի իր հետ, հա, թող մի յոթ ամիս էլ ուշ խոսի, աշխարհը փուլ չի գա։ Համ էլ մանկապարտեզական կրթություն ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ 3տարեկանից հետոն, էդ տարիքում արդեն երեխաները խոսում են, հիմնականում, ուշ խոսելու պրոբլեմն էլ էլ չկա։  Նույն տարբերակով, հարսս թույլ չտվեց, որ եղբայրս երեխայի հետ հայերեն խոսի, իբր երեխան ուշ կխոսի։ Հարսս լեհ է, երեխան էլ բնականաբար ինչ գիտեր 1.5 - 2.5 տարեկանում, մոռացավ։ Հիմա երբ հայ տատիկ պապիկը էնտեղ են, փոքր աղջիկը, որ 3 տարեկան է, հայերեն է սովորում, տատիկին ստիպում է, որ հայերեն բառեր սովորեցնի իրեն, հիմա ի՞նչ, էլի ասենք չէ, մի խոսի, երեխան կհոգեխանգարվի՞։ Կարծում եմ դրանից երեխային միայն օգուտ է, ինչքան փոքր հասակից լեզու սովորի, այնքան ավելի հեշտ հետագայում նոր լեզուներ կսովորի։ Բայց դա ոչ մի կապ չունի կրթության լեզվի հետ, որ պետք է լինի մայրենիով միայն։

----------


## Katka

> Օրենքը չգիտեմ, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ իմ ծանոթներից մի քանիսը գնացել են դպրոց Ռուսաստանում, իսկ վերադառնալուց հետո ընտրություն են ունեցել, այսինքն, նրանց էլ է թույլատրվել ռուսական դասարան հաճախել։


Ես ինքս հաճախել եմ 3 տարի ռուսական:

----------


## Chuk

> Օրենքը չգիտեմ, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ իմ ծանոթներից մի քանիսը գնացել են դպրոց Ռուսաստանում, իսկ վերադառնալուց հետո ընտրություն են ունեցել, այսինքն, նրանց էլ է թույլատրվել ռուսական դասարան հաճախել։


Չգիտեմ թե փաստն ինչքանով է իրավաչափ:
Էս հարցի առումով փորձեմ մի քանի կետ առանձնացնել.

*1. Ես ճի՞շտ եմ համարում, որ այլ երկրում այլ լեզվով դպրոց գնացածը հնարավորություն ունենա այստեղ այդ նույն լեզվով կրթություն ստանալու*
Հա, ճիշտ եմ համարում: Ինքս կձգտեի ստեղծել միջանկյալ օղակ, որն ասենք մի տարվա  ընթացքում տվյալ աշակերտին կպատրաստեր հայկական դպրոց գնալուն:

*2. Մեր օրենքը նման բան թույլատրու՞մ է, թե՞ ոչ*
Կարծես թե ոչ, ես նման օրենք չեմ տեսել

*3. Կան արդյոք նման դեպքեր*
Կան, ենթադրում եմ, որ դրանք օրենքի խախտում են

----------


## Չամիչ

> Դե Չամիչ ջան, երկու ընտրություն կա այս հարցը լուծելու համար։
> 1. Կազմակերպում են "Բարդուղիմեոսյան" գիեշեր, բոլոր կիսատ–պռատ հայերին, քո ասած, հավաքում ենք, տանում լցնում ենք գազի կամեռաները, խեղդամահ ենք անում, վերջում էլ վառում ենք, որ մեր սւորբ ազգը չպղծեն։
> 2. Բոլոր խառնածինների համար արտադրում ենք շղթա ու ձեռնաշղթա, մի հատ մեծ պադվալ ենք սարքում լեզվի տեսչության շենքի նկուղում ու բոլորին տանում ենք էդտեղ պատերից կապում ենք շղթաներով, որ մեր սուրբ երկրից չգնան։ 
> Դե կամ էլ՝ մի գիշերում սաղին հավաքում, լցնում ենք ինքնաթիռ ուղարկում ենք իրանց երկրորդ հայրենիքները, որ հանկարծ չդառնան "շուռ–տված"
> 
> Մեկ էլ՝ եկեք քաղաքաղիական պատերազմ սկսենք ու "մաքրենք" մեր արյունը։


Էլի սկսեցիր ծայրահեղացնե՞լ: 
Ծայրահեղացրիր դե բեր ես էլ ծայրահեղացնեմ:
Չի բացառվում, որ հայերի 80 տոկոսը ցանկություն հայտնի սովորել  օտարալեզու դպրոցներում, չէ՞, որ պետք է պաշտպանել մարդու իրավունքները, եկեք դպրոցների 20 տոկոսը թողնենք հայկական, մնացածը թող լինեն օտարալեզու:
Ռուս աղջիկների հանդեպ հայ տղաների թուլության մասին կարծում եմ, բոլորս էլ տեղյակ ենք, թող բոլոր հայ տղամարդիկ ռուսներին կնության առնեն, դե հայ աղջիկներն էլ օրինակ կարող են չինացիների կին դառնալ:

Ֆրեյա ջան, ծայրահեղացման լեզվով խոսելը դիմացնին ստիպում է նույն կերպ պատասխանել:

Ես խոսում եմ փաստերով, իսկ դու ընկնում ես ծայրահեղությունների գիրկը:
Նշացի, որ Հայաստանի ներսում  դեմ չեմ խառը ամուսնություններին, բայց, խառը ամուսնությունից ծնված երեխան ունի երկու ազգություն եւ իրավունք ունի ազգային պատկանելության հարցում կողմնորոշվել իրեն հարմար տարբերակի օգտին: Խառը ամուսնությունից ծված երեխան ունի երկու հայրենիք, բնական է, որ ընտրության դեպքում, ընտրությունը պետք  է կանգ առնի ավելի բարեկեցիկ հայրենիքի օգտին:

Դրա համար էլ, բազմաթիվ հայ պահպանողական ընտանիքները,  ինքնապաշտպանության բնազդից ելնելով,  խիստ դեմ են, որ իրենց երեխաները կնության առնեն օտարին, կամ հարս գնան օտարին:




> Իդեպ, շատ հայասերներ անընդհատ բողոքում են, որ հայերը "օտարամոլ" են դառել, միաժամանակ օգտագործելով արտահայտություններ. "Անգլերենը շան լեզու ա, ռուս ա, բայց լավ մարդ ա, չինացիք շուն են, նեգռները– կապիկ են, հայերն էլ աշխարհի ամենամաքուր ազգն են"։ 
> Նման դեպքերում, մտածում ես, որ եթե մարդը իր լեզվի ու ծագման բարձրությունը ցույց տալու համար ուրիշինն ա իջեցնում, կամ էլ ուրիշին ա պիտակավորում, դա մենակ ցույց ա տալիս իրա թուլության ու թերարժեքության բարդույթի մասին։
> Ինչի պետք ա խելքը գլխին մարդը ասի հայերենը անգլերենից լավն ա, անգլերե որ խոսում են, ոնց որ շու հաչա։


Իսկ ինչու ես հղում կատարում ինչ որ անհասկանալի մարդկանց խոսքերին: Խելոք մարդկանց խոսքերին հղում կատարի: Կամ էլ Հայաստանում օտար լեզուների իրավունքների պաշտպանության խնդրով ինչու՞ ես այդքան տարված: Հավատա, ոչ անգլերենը, ոչ էլ ռուսերենը քո պաշտպանության կարիքը չեն զգում, երկուսն էլ միջազգային լեզուներ են եւ սնկի պես տարածվում են:
Լեզուները չի կարելի մեկը մյուսի հետ համեմատել, գույները չի կարելի մեկը մյուսի հետ համեմատել, մարդկանց չի կարելի իրեր հետ համեմատել: Ներկապնակի վրայից անգամ մեկ գույնի բացակայությունը նկարչի համար արդեն մեծ կորուստ է:
Մենք մեր լեզուն սիրում են, ոչ թե որովհետեւ այն ֆլանի կամ ֆստանի լեզվից ավելի լավն է, այլ որովհետեւ մենք հայ ենք, դա բնական է, որ մենք պետք է սիրենք մեր լեզուն:

----------

Ariadna (24.05.2010)

----------


## Katka

Մի կաթիլ մեղրի պատմությունը նենց եմ սիրում:

----------

Tig (24.05.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Սկսնակ ջան, արի մի բան ճշտենք օտարալեզուն միայն ռուսաֆիկացումը չի: Ռուսաֆիկացիան արդեն արված է:


Օտարալեզու դպրոցի պատրվակով հենց ռուսիֆիկացնելու գործն են առաջ տանում, դրա համար էլ առաջինը հայտարարում են, որ Պուշկինի անվան դպրոցը կբացվի որպես ռուսական:
Իմ կարծիքով այլ օտարալեզու դպրոցն էլ հարկավոր չի, օտար լեզու սովորել ուզեցողը կարող է սովորել նաև հայկական դպրոցում ու ԲՈՒՀ-ում

----------


## Katka

> Օտարալեզու դպրոցի պատրվակով հենց ռուսիֆիկացնելու գործն են առաջ տանում, դրա համար էլ առաջինը հայտարարում են, որ Պուշկինի անվան դպրոցը կբացվի որպես ռուսական:
> Իմ կարծիքով այլ օտարալեզու դպրոցն էլ հարկավոր չի, օտար լեզու սովորել ուզեցողը կարող է սովորել նաև հայկական դպրոցում ու ԲՈՒՀ-ում


Դե, գիտես ոնց, եթե էսօր Վրաստանի պես ԱՄՆ-ին ենթարկվեիր, քո նախագահն էլ անգլերենը առաջ կմղեր, բայց խոսքը ռուսաֆիկացիայի մասին չի:

----------


## Ariadna

> Դե, գիտես ոնց, եթե էսօր Վրաստանի պես ԱՄՆ-ին ենթարկվեիր, քո նախագահն էլ անգլերենը առաջ կմղեր, բայց խոսքը ռուսաֆիկացիայի մասին չի:


Կատ ջան, էդքան վստահ մի պնդիր, էս ամբողջ պատմությունը հենց դրա համար են սկսել, որովհետև ռուսաստանի փոխարտգործնախարարը ասել է, որ ԱՊՀ–ում պետք է վերաբացվեն ռուսական դպրոցները, որի հաջորդ քայլը պետք է լինի ստիպել՝ ռուսերենը որպես երկրորդ օտար լեզու ընդունելը։ Դրա համար հեռվից են սկսում, իբր օտարալեզու դպրոցներ, այդ թվում ռուսալեզու, որպեսզի օրենքը փոխեն ու հետո արդեն հանգիստ իրար հետևից բացեն ռուսական դպրոցները։

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Դե, գիտես ոնց, եթե էսօր Վրաստանի պես ԱՄՆ-ին ենթարկվեիր, քո նախագահն էլ անգլերենը առաջ կմղեր, բայց խոսքը ռուսաֆիկացիայի մասին չի:


Վրաստանը առաջին հերթին պետական լեզուն է զարգացնում, իսկ դու համոզված ես, որ ռուսիֆիկացմանը չի ուղղված?

----------


## Katka

> Կատ ջան, էդքան վստահ մի պնդիր, էս ամբողջ պատմությունը հենց դրա համար են սկսել, որովհետև ռուսաստանի փոխարտգործնախարարը ասել է, որ ԱՊՀ–ում պետք է վերաբացվեն ռուսական դպրոցները, որի հաջորդ քայլը պետք է լինի ստիպել՝ ռուսերենը որպես երկրորդ օտար լեզու ընդունելը։ Դրա համար հեռվից են սկսում, իբր օտարալեզու դպրոցներ, այդ թվում ռուսալեզու, որպեսզի օրենքը փոխեն ու հետո արդեն հանգիստ իրար հետևից բացեն ռուսական դպրոցները։


Ես վստահ չեմ պնդել:

----------


## Katka

> Վրաստանը առաջին հերթին պետական լեզուն է զարգացնում, իսկ դու համոզված ես, որ ռուսիֆիկացմանը չի ուղղված?


Չէ, համոզված չեմ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ռուս աղջիկների հանդեպ հայ տղաների թուլության մասին կարծում եմ, բոլորս էլ տեղյակ ենք, թող բոլոր հայ տղամարդիկ ռուսներին կնության առնեն, դե հայ աղջիկներն էլ օրինակ կարող են չինացիների կին դառնալ:


  :Think:   չէ, եկեք արգելենք հայ տղաներին ամուսնանալ օտարազգի աղջիկների հետ...  Գիտեք, որ միջազգային ամուսնությունները նպաստում են գեների թարմացմանը ու ավելի կենսունակ են դարձնում ազգին, քանի որ ավելի ուժեղ ու առողջ սերունդ է ծնվում՞   Ամեն ինչ երկու կողմ ունի ախր...
Իդեպ, հայ աղջիկներն էլ պակաս սխրագործությունների տեր չեն։ Ամուսնությունների աշխարհագրությունը ընգրկում է ամբողջ աշխարհը՝ ջհանդամի գյոռն էլ հետը։ 

Իսկ որ ասում էի ուրիշ ազգերի ու լեզուների մասին անվայելուչ կերպով են արտահայտվում, պատկերացրա, որ լավ էլ խելացի ու թվում է թե կիրթ մարդիկ են, ուղղակի... էդ մարդկանց մոտ ֆանատիկ դրսևորումներ են.. ինչ ասեմ... Նույնքան ծիծաղելի ա, որքան օտարամոլությունը։

----------


## dvgray

> Չգիտեմ թե փաստն ինչքանով է իրավաչափ:
> Էս հարցի առումով փորձեմ մի քանի կետ առանձնացնել.
> 
> *1. Ես ճի՞շտ եմ համարում, որ այլ երկրում այլ լեզվով դպրոց գնացածը հնարավորություն ունենա այստեղ այդ նույն լեզվով կրթություն ստանալու*
> Հա, ճիշտ եմ համարում: Ինքս կձգտեի ստեղծել միջանկյալ օղակ, որն ասենք մի տարվա  ընթացքում տվյալ աշակերտին կպատրաստեր հայկական դպրոց գնալուն:


կներես, Չուկ ջան: Ամբողջ հարգանքովղ անգամ դեպի քեզ, ստիպված եմ ասել, որ թե Ճիշտ չեմ համարում  :Smile:  , ու ասեմ ինչու:
Աշխարհում կան խնդիրներ, հարցեր, որոնք ինչքան էլ ցավալի լինի, սակայն պետք է հաշտվենք այն փաստի հետ, որ  լուծում չունեն: մեկն էլ քո բերած դեպքն է: 
Այս խնդիրը ունի միայն կոմպլեքսի  կեզծ անդամով լուծում:
այնպես որ, այդ դեպքը պետք չէ դիտարկել լայն, հասարակական միջավայրում, այլ պեքտք է դիտարկել միմիայն ծնողական, ընտանեական ու մաքսիմում ազգ ու տակի միջավայրում: եթե իրանք որոշում  են տեղափոխվել, ապա իրանք էլ պետք է նախօրորք մտածեն, թե ոնց են պատրաստում երեխային /միգուցե տարիներ առաջ/ այդ պրոցեսին:

----------


## Tig

Ժող օֆթոփում եմ բայց դե... :Smile: 

Շուտվանից ռուսերեն չէի խոսացել: Ինձ թվում էր թե կդժվարանամ միանգամից խոսամ: Բայց դե հենց նոր ռուսաստանից զանգեցին… ու ոչինչ լավ էլ սկսեցի բլբլացնել… :LOL:  մի քանի վայրկյան խառնվեցի իրար… հետո փոխանցման տուփիս բռնակը գտա, քցեցի ռուսերենի վրա ու… :LOL: 

Սենց մի բան եմ նկատել մոտս, եթե գիտեմ որ դիմացինս հայերեն հասկանումա անկախ նրանից, թե ինքը ինչ լեզվովա խոսում, ես չեմ կարում կետնրոնանամ էդ լեզվի վրա ու անկախ ինձնից հայերեն եմ պատասխանում, իսկ եթե գիտեմ, որ դիմացինս հայերեն չի հասկանում՝ անկախ ինձնից «փոխանցման տուփս» միանումա… :Think:

----------

Ariadna (24.05.2010), Chuk (24.05.2010), davidus (24.05.2010), My World My Space (24.05.2010), Ձայնալար (24.05.2010), Ուլուանա (24.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> կներես, Չուկ ջան: Ամբողջ հարգանքովղ անգամ դեպի քեզ, ստիպված եմ ասել, որ թե Ճիշտ չեմ համարում  , ու ասեմ ինչու:
> Աշխարհում կան խնդիրներ, հարցեր, որոնք ինչքան էլ ցավալի լինի, սակայն պետք է հաշտվենք այն փաստի հետ, որ  լուծում չունեն: մեկն էլ քո բերած դեպքն է: 
> Այս խնդիրը ունի միայն կոմպլեքսի  կեզծ անդամով լուծում:
> այնպես որ, այդ դեպքը պետք չէ դիտարկել լայն, հասարակական միջավայրում, այլ պեքտք է դիտարկել միմիայն ծնողական, ընտանեական ու մաքսիմում ազգ ու տակի միջավայրում: եթե իրանք որոշում  են տեղափոխվել, ապա իրանք էլ պետք է նախօրորք մտածեն, թե ոնց են պատրաստում երեխային /միգուցե տարիներ առաջ/ այդ պրոցեսին:


Մի կողմից համաձայն եմ, մյուս կողմից կարծում եմ, որ ինչ-որ միջին օղակ ստեղծելը լավ քայլ կլինի: Երբ լինում է ինչ-որ ուսումնական հաստատություն, որտեղ 0.5-1 տարվա ընթացքում փորձում են երեխային բերել այն վիճակին, որ նա արդեն կարող է էստեղի դպրոցում շարունակել ուսումը: Խոսքը և լեզվի մասին է, և անցած առարկաների ու դրանց խորացման աստիճանի բարդությունների: Բայց համաձայն եմ նաև, որ այդ խնդիրը առաջին հերթին ընտանիքը պետք է լուծի:

----------


## dvgray

> Երբ լինում է ինչ-որ ուսումնական հաստատություն, որտեղ 0.5-1 տարվա ընթացքում փորձում են երեխային բերել այն վիճակին, որ նա արդեն կարող է էստեղի դպրոցում շարունակել ուսումը: Խոսքը և լեզվի մասին է, և անցած առարկաների ու դրանց խորացման աստիճանի բարդությունների:


դա բավականին թանկարժեք հաճույք է, ու տնտեսագիտական տեսանկյունից հեչ էլ արդարացված չէ: երբ մի քանի հոգու համար պետք ա պահել դպրոց, իրա լրիվ թաշա խուստով ու դասագրքային ամբողջ տնտեսությամբ /գիրք գրող, տպող, …/  իսկ որպես մասնավոր սեկտր, այստեղ ուսուցման արժեքըտ ինքնարժեքային տեսանկյունից  այնքան թանկ կլինի, որ ոչ մի ներգաղթող էլ իրան դա թույլ տալ չի կարող:

դա սկի իրան շաաատ հարուստ երկրները չեն կարող թույլ տալ: իսկ Հայաստանը , որի դպրոցի պատերի սվաղը դեռ կարգին արված չէ, սենց բանի մասին մտածելու առնվազն մի 100 տարի ունի:
նախ պետք է մտածել, թե ինչպես հանրակրթական դպրոցներուը ֆինանս գտնել, ու դասարանները դարձնել գոնե մի 15 աշակերտանոց, որ համ աշակերտները համ ուսուցիչները չխելառեն…
…ու լիքը սենց հարցեր:

----------

Chuk (24.05.2010), Tig (25.05.2010), Ուլուանա (24.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> չէ, եկեք արգելենք հայ տղաներին ամուսնանալ օտարազգի աղջիկների հետ...  Գիտեք, որ միջազգային ամուսնությունները նպաստում են գեների թարմացմանը ու ավելի կենսունակ են դարձնում ազգին, քանի որ ավելի ուժեղ ու առողջ սերունդ է ծնվում՞   Ամեն ինչ երկու կողմ ունի ախր...


Միայն չասես, որ հայրենասիրությունից դրդված ես սա գրում: Չէ՞, որ ասել ես, որ չես ուզում կեղծել եւ հայրենասեր երեւալ:  Ի դեպ, գեների թարմացման տեսակետից ռուսական գեները լավագույններից չեն: Նրանց գեների մեջ կա դեգրադացված մի տարր, որի պատճառով շատ եւ շատ ռուս երեխաներ արդեն ծնվում են պոգենցիալ հարբեցողներ: Էլ չեմ ասում  բարոյական էն  խիստ անկման մասին, որով տառապում է ողջ ռուս ազգը:




> Իսկ որ ասում էի ուրիշ ազգերի ու լեզուների մասին անվայելուչ կերպով են արտահայտվում, պատկերացրա, որ լավ էլ խելացի ու թվում է թե կիրթ մարդիկ են, ուղղակի... էդ մարդկանց մոտ ֆանատիկ դրսևորումներ են.. ինչ ասեմ... Նույնքան ծիծաղելի ա, որքան օտարամոլությունը։


Անգլերենը եւ ռուսերենը միջազային կիրառում ունեցող լեզուներ են եւ հաստատ քո պաշտպանության եւ սրտացավ հոգեծության կարիքը չեն զգում: :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> դա բավականին թանկարժեք հաճույք է, ու տնտեսագիտական տեսանկյունից հեչ էլ արդարացված չէ: երբ մի քանի հոգու համար պետք ա պահել դպրոց, իրա լրիվ թաշա խուստով ու դասագրքային ամբողջ տնտեսությամբ /գիրք գրող, տպող, …/  իսկ որպես մասնավոր սեկտր, այստեղ ուսուցման արժեքըտ ինքնարժեքային տեսանկյունից  այնքան թանկ կլինի, որ ոչ մի ներգաղթող էլ իրան դա թույլ տալ չի կարող:
> 
> դա սկի իրան շաաատ հարուստ երկրները չեն կարող թույլ տալ: իսկ Հայաստանը , որի դպրոցի պատերի սվաղը դեռ կարգին արված չէ, սենց բանի մասին մտածելու առնվազն մի 100 տարի ունի:
> նախ պետք է մտածել, թե ինչպես հանրակրթական դպրոցներուը ֆինանս գտնել, ու դասարանները դարձնել գոնե մի 15 աշակերտանոց, որ համ աշակերտները համ ուսուցիչները չխելառեն…
> …ու լիքը սենց հարցեր:


Համաձայն եմ  :Smile: 
Իմ գրածն ընդամենը «լավ ցանկություն» էր, չհիմնավորված ու չհաշվարկված:

----------


## Ariadna

> «Բարև Վահան, Հասմիկ Նավասարդյանն ա»: «Վայ Հասմիկ ջան, ես էլ քեզ էի ուզում գտնել, ուզում էի հարցնեի` ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես օտարալեզու դպրոցների մասին»: «Հենց դրա համար էլ զանգել եմ: Էս ինչ պատմություն բերին: Աշոտը երեկ երազիս եկել խեղդում է, ասում է` ինչի՞ ձեն չես հանում»:
> Աշոտ Նավասարդյանի այրին` Հասմիկ Նավասարդյանն է: Օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման նախաձեռնությունը հենց եղավ, հենց կրթության նախարար հանրապետական Աշոտյանը լեզվի օրենքում փոփոխությունների օրինագիծ ներկայացրեց, որով պիտի վերաբացվեն օտարալեզու դպրոցները, հիշեցի Աշոտ Նավասարդյանին` էէէ՜, Աշոտ, կպատկերացնեի՞ր, որ ամբողջ կյանքդ կնվիրես Հայաստանի անկախությանը` 13 տարի բանտերում կացնկացնես հանուն անկախության ու քո մահից 13 տարի անց քո ստեղծած կուսակցությունը օտարալեզու դպրոցներ կբացի ու քո վաստակը ջուրտ կգցի:
> Ո՞վ կարող է քո փոխարեն խոսել, ո՞վ քո գաղափարներին երբեք չի դավաճանի: Ես միայն մի հոգու եմ ճանաչում` կնոջդ:
> Հասմիկին ասեցի` հենց հիմա գամ խոսենք ու արագ գնացի Արդարադատության նախարարություն, ուր նա աշխատում է:
> «Իմ կուսակցությունը, Աշոտի հետ ստեղծած մեր կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչները ինչպե՞ս կարող են նման բան անել»,-զայրացած ասում է Հասմիկը:
> «Էհ, Հասմիկ,-ասում եմ,- Աշոտը չկա, հիմա Աշոտի անունից ինչ ասես կասեն, կասեն Աշոտը լիներ կողմ կլիներ օտար դպրոցներին, արդեն Նժդեհի անունից են խոսում»:
> «Աշոտը չկա, Աշոտի կինը կա,-ջղային ասում է Հասմիկը,- Ես չեմ ուզում Աշոտի անունից խոսել, բայց սա այն դեպքն է որ ես պիտի նրա անունից խոսեմ, չեմ ուզում որ նրանք ովքեր նահատակվեցին լեզվի պահպանության համար գերեզմանից ելնեն: Այս դեպքում ինձ բարոյական իրավունք եմ տալիս խոսել Աշոտի անունից, որ նա դեմ կլիներ, օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելը չէր հանդուրժի»:
> Հասմիկը ասում է, որ հաճախ է Աշոտին երազում տեսնում ու երեկ գիշեր էլ է տեսել. «Ամբողջ գիշեր տառապել եմ, Աշոտը եկել ու իրոնիայով հարցնում է` էս ինչի՞ ես լռել, ինչի՞ ձայն չես հանում»:
> «Իհարկե, Աշոտը կուզեր որ հայերը օտար լեզու իմանան, բայց ոչ թե դնեն ու հայերենը դարձնեն կողմանկի, երկրորդական լեզու: Օտարալեզու դպրոցում հարյուր ֆրանսերեն բառ կիմանան, բայց նրանց մեջ այդքան էլ հայերեն բառ կպակասի: Եթե մի դպրոց պիտի բացվի ուր երեխաները, ասենք հարյուր բառ օտար լեզվով պիտի իմանան, ու դրա հայերենը չիմանան, պետք չի նման դպրոցը»:
> ...


Ըստ www.ankakh.com-ի

----------

Chuk (25.05.2010), Tig (25.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

> դա բավականին թանկարժեք հաճույք է, ու տնտեսագիտական տեսանկյունից հեչ էլ արդարացված չէ: երբ մի քանի հոգու համար պետք ա պահել դպրոց, իրա լրիվ թաշա խուստով ու դասագրքային ամբողջ տնտեսությամբ /գիրք գրող, տպող, …/  իսկ որպես մասնավոր սեկտր, այստեղ ուսուցման արժեքըտ ինքնարժեքային տեսանկյունից  այնքան թանկ կլինի, որ ոչ մի ներգաղթող էլ իրան դա թույլ տալ չի կարող:
> 
> դա սկի իրան շաաատ հարուստ երկրները չեն կարող թույլ տալ: իսկ Հայաստանը , որի դպրոցի պատերի սվաղը դեռ կարգին արված չէ, սենց բանի մասին մտածելու առնվազն մի 100 տարի ունի:
> նախ պետք է մտածել, թե ինչպես հանրակրթական դպրոցներուը ֆինանս գտնել, ու դասարանները դարձնել գոնե մի 15 աշակերտանոց, որ համ աշակերտները համ ուսուցիչները չխելառեն…
> …ու լիքը սենց հարցեր:


Իսկ հիմա հակառակն են անում… Դասարանները միացնում են իրար, 30-40 հոգանոց դասարաններ են սարքում, դասաժամերն ու ուսուցիչներին էլ կրճատում են… Հետո էլ ասում են դպրոցը որակ չի տալիս: Ախր համապատասխան պայմաններ պիտի ապահովվի չէ՞, որակ պահանջելու համար… Էս ավագ դպրոցներն էլ սարքեցին… Լրիվ դպրոցի հերն անիծեցին… Մեղք են մեր երեխեքը… հետո էլ կասենք թե սերունդը լավը չի: Հակառակը հիմա մենք շատ էլ լավ սերունդ ենք ստանում: Հասոն աշակերտներ ունի ու դպրոցում էլ պրակտիկա էր անցնում էս 2-3 ամիսա: Ասումա նենց խելացի էրեխեք կան, մանավանդ տղաները: Ուղակի բացիթողի վիճակում են, ոչ ծնողներն են հետևում, ոչ էլ ուսուցիչները ու բնականաբար էրեխեքը դեգրադացվում են… Այ սրա մասի պիտի բարձրաձայնենք ավելի շատ:

----------

davidus (25.05.2010), Ֆրեյա (25.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> *ՀԱՆԳԻՍՏ ԹՈՂՆԵՆՔ ՆԺԴԵՀԻՆ*
> 
> Աշխարհում երեւի թե չգտնվի այնպիսի անձ, ազգ կամ ժողովուրդ, որ չունենան իղձեր ու երազանքներ: Հարցը պարզապես այն է, թե այդ իղձերի ու երազանքների իրականացման պարագայում ով որտեղ եւ ինչ դերում է իրեն պատկերացնում: Սովետների օրոք կար հանրահայտ մի անեկդոտ: Միամիտ մի գյուղացի (ասում են, թե լոռեցի) շատ է ցանկանում, ուղղակի երազում է դառնալ Կոմկուսի անդամ: Անհրաժեշտ բոլոր փուլերն անցնում է եւ վճռորոշ կուսբյուրոյի նիստում էլ ամեն ինչ շատ սահուն ու լավ է գնում եւ թեկնածուին տալիս են վերջին հարցը.
> - Ինչու՞ եք ցանկանում մտնել Կոմունիստական կուսակցության շարքերը:
> - Ոնց թե ինչու: Բա մի ձեռք գցեմ էդ անտեր տոմսը ու մի  ու՜տեմ է, ու՜տեմ, ու՜տեմ, ու՜տեմ…
> 
> Համաձայն մեզ հասած պատմության, ինչպես նաեւ մեր տեսածի՝ հայ ժողովուրդն էլ միշտ ունեցել է մի երազանք. լինել օտարի լծից ազատ, ունենալ սեփական անկախ պետություն: Պարզվեց, որ այդ կառույցի հանդեպ նույնպես տեսակետները միասնական չեն: Մեզանում առավել հզոր գտնվեց այն խավը, որը օտարի լծից ազատ լինելն ու անկախ պետություն ունենալը հասկացավ որպես ոչ մեկի եւ ոչ մի բանի առաջ եւ ոչ մի կատարածի համար պատասխանատու չլինելը եւ սեփական ժողովրդին անարգել եւ աներկյուղ կեղեքելու իրավունք ունենալը: Իշխանությունը հայտնվեց հենց այդ մարդկանց ձեռքում, եւ երկրի կառավարման հիմքում դրվեցին եւ մինչ օրս էլ կիրառվում են երկու անմար սկզբունքներ: Ցանկացած պաշտոնում մարդ նշանակելիս ղեկավարվել «էդ մարդը ուզում է թող պոլի չոտք լինի, բայց մերը լինի» սկզբունքով (ականջդ կանչի, Ռիչարդ Նիքսոն. «Սոմոսան, իհարկե, շան որդի է, բայց նա մեր շան որդին է): Իսկ անհամաձայնների հետ էլ՝ միայն մեկ խոսելաձեւ. «մեր դեմ խաղ չկա»:
> 
> Այս վերջին սկզբունքի ավելի քան պերճախոս դրսեւորումները տեսել ենք քանիցս: Վերջինը (հուսանք, որ իրոք վերջինը) 2008-ի մարտի մեկն էր: Արյունոտ այն գիշերը, որում հնչած մահաբեր կրակոցների որոտն ու ցոլքերը հավերժ խորհրդանիշերը դարձան Հայաստանի երկրորդ նախագահի պաշտոնավարման ավարտի եւ երրորդի պաշտոնավարման սկզբի: Այդ ձեւով Հայաստանում իրականացվեց «թագավորը մեռավ (բնական է՝ փոխաբերաբար), կեցցե թագավորը» արարողակարգը:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Լրագիր

----------

Ariadna (25.05.2010), davidus (25.05.2010), Tig (25.05.2010), Ձայնալար (25.05.2010), Ֆրեյա (25.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Միայն չասես, որ հայրենասիրությունից դրդված ես սա գրում: Չէ՞, որ ասել ես, որ չես ուզում կեղծել եւ հայրենասեր երեւալ:  Ի դեպ, գեների թարմացման տեսակետից ռուսական գեները լավագույններից չեն: Նրանց գեների մեջ կա դեգրադացված մի տարր, որի պատճառով շատ եւ շատ ռուս երեխաներ արդեն ծնվում են պոգենցիալ հարբեցողներ: Էլ չեմ ասում  բարոյական էն  խիստ անկման մասին, որով տառապում է ողջ ռուս ազգը:


Մի աղավաղի իմ բառերը, եւ ասել եմ որ չեմ ուզում ԿԵՂԾ հայրենասեր երևալ։ 
Դու ինչ գիտես՞ Ռուս ազգի գենետիկ էքսպերտիզա ես անց կացրել.... թե հայերի հետ ամուսնացած ռուսներն են հարբեցող դառնում՞  Հայաստանում ապրող ռուսների մեջ ես հարբեցող չեմ տեսել, իսկ հայերի մեջ, ոչ շատ, բայց պատահում են.. մանավանդ, որ երեկոյան ժամերին ծայրամասեր գնացող երթուղային նստես, հոտից կզգաս մեր "գեների" մեջ ալկոհոլի պարունակությունը։
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա ռուսի բարոյական կերպարին... Էն էլ ՈՂՋ ռուս ազգը...ուղղակի բան չունեմ ասելու... լրիվ հայ տղայական մտածելակերպ, էն որ չմո–չտեսները ընկնում են Ռուսաստան...

Հերիք ա ուրիշներին անուն կպցնեք... մի հատ ձեզ նայեք, տեսեք ամեն ինչ ա, որ ճիշտ եք անումլ

հ.գ. Հայրենասիրության մասին։ Իմ համար իմ հայրենասիրությունը մեծ–մեծ խոսալը չի։ Ամեն մարդ, ամեն հայ իր ամենօրյա կյանքով պետք ա ապացուցի իր հայրենասիրությունը, ոչ թե մտնի ֆորումներում երգի ինչքան ինքը հայրենասեր ա, հետո գնա իր աշխատանքով, վարքով, բարքով, շնորհքով ինչքան հանրավոր ա վնասի համ իրա երկրին, համ իրա ժողովրդին։

Տարբեր մարդկանց համար հայրենասիրությունը տարբեր ա։ Հայրենիքին սիրել – "Հիմա որ հայրենիքը հետ նայի, կտեսնի, որ իրան սիրում են" (c) Artgeo

Մեծ–մեծ դուրս տվողների համար, որոնք ասում են՝ մեր հայրենիքը, սիրենք, միրենք.. հենց սրանով  արտահայտվում։ Մեր ժողովուրդը սիրում ա մեր հայրենիքը։ Շատ հայրենասեր ազգ ենք բայց... :Love: 

Խոսելով չի, գործերով ա, դերասանությունով չի...

----------

Katka (25.05.2010), Kita (25.05.2010), Tig (25.05.2010)

----------


## davidus

> *ՀԱՆԳԻՍՏ ԹՈՂՆԵՆՔ ՆԺԴԵՀԻՆ*
> 
> Աշխարհում երեւի թե չգտնվի այնպիսի անձ, ազգ կամ ժողովուրդ, որ չունենան իղձեր ու երազանքներ: Հարցը պարզապես.........
> 			
> 		
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ Լրագիր


Ճիշտն ասած չէի լսել, որ Նժդեհի օրինակն են բերել իրենց արդարացնելու համար: Ես ձեր......  :Angry2: 

Հ.Գ. Նժդեհը բազմաչաչար ու տանջված չի: Կոռեկտությունն էլ ա լավ բան:

----------

My World My Space (25.05.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Վլադիմիր Հարությունյանի հոդվածի հետգրությունն ամեն ինչ արժեր:

----------

Chuk (25.05.2010), Tig (25.05.2010)

----------


## Ծով

վաղը Ռադիոհայի «Բացասման բացասում» հաղորդաշարի թեման սա է․․․բանավեճ ա լինելու․․․16։00, 104.1

----------


## Chuk

> *Վտանգված է հայերենի ոչ միայն այսօրը, այլև ապագան. Հայաստանի ժուռնալիստների միություն
> *
> 12:59 • 25.05.10
> 
> 
> Հայաստանի ժուռնալիստների միության վարչությունը հայտարարություն է տարածել օտարալեզու դպրոցների հնարավոր բացման առնչությամբ։ Ստորև ներկայացվում է հայտարարությունն ամբողջությամբ։
> 
> «Առնվազն տարակուսանք ու վրդովմունք է առաջացնում ՀՀ ԿԳ նախարարության առաջարկած` ՀՀ տարածքում օտարալեզու կրթության մասին նախագիծը: Այն հարցականի տակ է դնում անկախ պետականության հիմնասյուներից` մայրենի լեզվի կարգավիճակը, որն ամրագրված է ՀՀ Սահմանադրության 12-րդ հոդվածով:
> 
> ...


tert.am

----------

davidus (25.05.2010), My World My Space (25.05.2010), Tig (25.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հերիք ա ուրիշներին անուն կպցնեք... մի հատ ձեզ նայեք, տեսեք ամեն ինչ ա, որ ճիշտ եք անումլ


Ֆրայա ջան, դու էլ հերիք ա ինքնա խարազանմամբ զբաղվես, նսեմացնես սեփական ազգը  եւ ուրիշ ազգերի հայերից պաշտպանես, կարծես ռուսների դատապաշտպանը լինես: :Wink: 

Իսկ  ռուսների գեների վերաբերյալ դատարկ տեղից չեմ խոսում, կան համապատասխան աղբյուրներ, որտեղ հստակ նշվում է այն գետենիկ տարրի բացակայության մասին, որի պատճառով ռուս ազգը խիստ հակված է հարբեցողության: Կգտնեմ կտեղադրեմ, բայց ոչ այս թեմայում:

----------


## Chuk

Թեման ոչ ուրիշ ազգերի գեների մասին ա, ոչ էլ Չամիչ-Ֆրեյա կռվահարթակ: Խնդրում եմ թեմայից մի շեղվեք ու անձնական հարթություն մի մտեք:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (25.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Այս քանի օրը ակտիվորեն "հարցաքննում" եմ ծանոթներիս, մանավանդ նրանց, ովքեր ռուսական դպրոց են ավարտել կամ ռուսախոս ընտանիքներից են։
Նրանցից միայն մամաս է  :Jpit: , որ կտրականապես մերժում է օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացումը, իսկ մնացած 4 հարցվածները ասել են, որ կողմ են օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը, քանի որ. /քանի որ հարցվածների քանակը շատ փոքր է, կարծում եմ, էլի կգտնվեն մարդիկ, ովքեր դեմ կլինեն.../
Հարցվածները ունեն դպրոցական, կամ նախադպրոցական տարիքի երեխաներ
1. Դպրոցների եւ դասագրքերի ներկայիս վիճակը ահավոր է։ Ծնողները բողոքում են թե դպրոցի բարքերից, թե դասագրքերից, թե ուսուցիչների, ծրագրերի մակարդակից։ /հարցվածներից մեկը Պուշկինի դպրոցում սովորող երեխա ունի ու դժգոհ է դպրոցից/

2. մարդիկ հույս չունեն, որ Հայաստանում դպրոցների դեգրադացման գործընթացը կդադարացվի ու դպրոցները կսկսեն բարելավվել։ Այդ պատճառով միակ հույսը տեսնում են նրանում, որ գուցե նորաբաց ռուսական դպրոցները լավը կլինեն։

Այն հարցին, թե "Ինչ գիտեք, որ նորաբաց, կամ վերափոխված դպրոցները որակ կապահովեն" պատասխանում են, որ "Լավը չլինեն, չենք տանի երեխաների նայնտեղ" բայց դպրոցի ընտրության հարցում ուշադրություն են դարձնում ոչ թե լեզվին, այլ դպրոցի որակին։

Լեզվի պահպանման հարցը այս կոնտեկստում չի քննարկվում, քանի որ, առաջին ռեակցիայով մարդիկ մտածում են, որ օտարալեզու– ուրեմն՝ լավ  կլիշեյով։ 
Երկրորդ արգումենտն այն է, որ հիմա, երբ կան հայալեզու դպրոցներ, երեխաները միևնույն է լեզուն չգիտեն, անգրագիտության հասնող մակարդակի... Այսինքն, լեզուն մեկա  չեն սովորում, ինչ տարբերություն օրինական չսովորեն, թե "անօրինական"։ 
առաջարկ կար, որ նախ եւ առաջ թող լեզուն աղավաղող "Կարգին Հաղորդումը" փակեն, հետո դպրոցներից խոսեն։

Հաջորդը. ասում են, որ հայերենը միևնույնն է կիմանան, որովհետև նախ օտարալեզու դպրոցում մեկա կսովորեն, համ էլ ՝ այդ լեզվով են շփվում եւ գիրք կարդում, մայրենին իմանալը միշտ ավելի հեշտ է, դրա համար ավելի լավ է դժվար լեզուներով շփվելու ավելի շատ հնարավորություն ունենան։

Հետո. ասում են, որ պետք է ընդունել իրականությունը… Այսինքն, հիմա դպրոցներում ոչ ոք լեզու չի սովորացնում, օտար լեզուն լավ գիտեն միայն նրանք, ովքեր մասնավոր պարապում են, եւ այդ վիճակը միևնույն է չի բարելավվի։ Այսինքն, օտար լեզուներ լավ սովորացնելու համար էլ է դեռ պետք պայքարել։ Պետությունը հենց այնպես չի դնի եւ սկսի բարելավել օտար լեզուների ուսուցումը եւ դրանով մեկա մարդիկ կմնան կոտրած տաշտակի առաջ։ Ոչ մի ձև էլ լեզու չեն սովորի։

Հաջորդը։ Հիմիկվա դպրոցական սերունդը բացարձակապես օտար լեզուներ չգիտի, ներառյալ ռուսերենը։ Իսկ օտար լեզուների չիմանալը սահմանափակում է մարդու աշխարհայացքը, քանի որ հասանելիություն է ունենում միայն հայալեզու ռեսուրսների, իսկ դրանք շատ սահմանափակ են։ Այսինքն, օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացումը կպտաստի լեզուների իմացությանը եւ ընդհանուր աշխարհայացքի ձևավորմանը։

հ.գ. իրականում, այս մարդիկ ամեն ինչ խառնում են իրար։ Կետերը առանձին չեմ ուզում քննադատեմ, դա դուք հեսա ինձնից լավ կանեք, մենակ երբ "Տանկերը նստեք ու քշեք" վրաներս, մի մոռացեք, որ պետք է ընդունեք ու հաշվի առնեք նաև մեր հասարակությանը, պետք է հաշվի առնեք նաև այլ ձևով մտածող մարդկանց կարծիքը, թեկուզ նրա համար, որ հասկանաք, թե ինչ կարող եք անել այդ կարծիքը փոխելու համար...բլին...

իրականում, այս մարդիկ ամեն ինչ խառնում են իրար։ Օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացվելը ՈՉ ՄԻ կերպ չի նշանակի որակյալ դպրոց ունենալ։ Օտարալեզու դպրոցից դեֆոլթով չի հետևում դրա լավ լինելը։ Շատ հնարավոր է, որ մի տոննա զիբիլ դպրոցներ բացվեն, որոնք իրականում սովորական դպրոցներից ավելի խայտառակ լինեն։ Բայց մարդկանց մոտ միանգամից ստերեոտիպն է աշխատում սովետական լավ դպրոցների։

Գուցե արժե շեշտը ավելի շատ դնել նաև սրա վրա ու փորձել բացատրել, որ նախ ՝ ոչ մի իմաստ չունի, միակ էֆֆեկտը կլինի հայերի ավելի շատ օտարանալը։ Երկրորդը. բա ո՞վ է վերահսկելու դրանց որակը… Արդյոք կվստահես երեխայիդ մի մոր կազմավորվող, նորավարտ–ռուսա–անգլիական ԲՈՒՀ ավարտած դասատուի՞
Պատկերացնում եմ՝ ռոմանոյի աղջիկներին անգլերենով բարձր դասարաններում երկրաչափության դաս տալուց  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Անի ջան, թույլ տուր գրածներիցդ ելնելով միանգամից համարձակ ենթադրություն անել, որ քո «հարցմանը» (չակերտների մեջ, որովհետև չորս հոգու հարցնելով հասարակության մասին խոսելը ժպիտ է առաջացնում) մասնակցածները ամենայն հավանականությամբ հարցը խորությամբ չեն քննել, չեն ուսումնասիրել ու մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ ասենք իմ հետ մի ժամ խոսակցությունից հետո նրանք լրիվ հակառակ կարծիքը հայտնեն:

----------

davidus (25.05.2010), matlev (25.05.2010), Tig (25.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Անի ջան, թույլ տուր գրածներիցդ ելնելով միանգամից համարձակ ենթադրություն անել, որ քո «հարցմանը» (չակերտների մեջ, որովհետև չորս հոգու հարցնելով հասարակության մասին խոսելը ժպիտ է առաջացնում) մասնակցածները ամենայն հավանականությամբ հարցը խորությամբ չեն քննել, չեն ուսումնասիրել ու մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ ասենք իմ հետ մի ժամ խոսակցությունից հետո նրանք լրիվ հակառակ կարծիքը հայտնեն:


 Ես կատակով էի գրել հարցում, Արտ, իրականում, փորձում եմ այն մարդկանց հարցնել, ովքեր մեծ հավանականությամբ կլինեն կողմ։ Դա նախկին ռուսական դպրոցներ ավարտած մարդիկ են հիմնականում։  Ու իսկապես ճիշտ է։ Ռուսական դպրոց ավարտած մարդիկ առանց երկար մտածելու առաջին ռեակցիայով ասում են, որ շատ կողմ են։ Բայց եթե հարցնես՝ ուզում ես, որ հայ ազգը վերածվի ռուսախոսների ու հայերեն գիրք երբեք չկարդա, դժվար թե համաձայնեն։ Իհարկե մարդ էլ կա, կարող ա ասի՝ հա, ինչ կա, լավ ա, ռուս կդառնանաք կմիանանք ռուսաստանին՝ որպես մարզ, դրա դեմ բան չես կարող անել  :LOL: 
Համամիտ եմ, որ համ հարցը քիչ են ուսումնասիրել, համ էլ լավ չեն պատկերացնում ուղղակի հետևանքները։ Ռուսական դպրոցի վերաբացման հետ հասկանում են նախ, որ իրանց հին սիրելի դպրոցը հետ կգա, համ էլ, որ "լավ" դպրոց կլինի։

----------


## Chuk

> Ես կատակով էի գրել հարցում, Արտ, իրականում, փորձում եմ այն մարդկանց հարցնել, ովքեր մեծ հավանականությամբ կլինեն կողմ։ Դա նախկին ռուսական դպրոցներ ավարտած մարդիկ են հիմնականում։  Ու իսկապես ճիշտ է։ Ռուսական դպրոց ավարտած մարդիկ առանց երկար մտածելու առաջին ռեակցիայով ասում են, որ շատ կողմ են։ Բայց եթե հարցնես՝ ուզում ես, որ հայ ազգը վերածվի ռուսախոսների ու հայերեն գիրք երբեք չկարդա, դժվար թե համաձայնեն։ Իհարկե մարդ էլ կա, կարող ա ասի՝ հա, ինչ կա, լավ ա, ռուս կդառնանաք կմիանանք ռուսաստանին՝ որպես մարզ, դրա դեմ բան չես կարող անել 
> Համամիտ եմ, որ համ հարցը քիչ են ուսումնասիրել, համ էլ լավ չեն պատկերացնում ուղղակի հետևանքները։ Ռուսական դպրոցի վերաբացման հետ հասկանում են նախ, որ իրանց հին սիրելի դպրոցը հետ կգա, համ էլ, որ "լավ" դպրոց կլինի։


Անի ջան, ես գիտեմ ռուսական դպրոցն ավարտած բազում մարդկանց, ովքեր դեմ են վերաբացմանը:
Իհարկե գիտեմ նաև կողմերի:
Ես հարցում չեմ անցկացրել, բայց *իմ տպավորությամբ* ռուսական դպրոց ավարտածների կեսը կողմ ա, կեսը դեմ, հայկական դպրոց ավարտածների ասենք 5%-ը կողմ ա, 95-ը դեմ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հետո, մի հարցի շուրջ եմ մտածում։ Խավեր եւ սոցիալական անհավասարության տեսանկյունից կապ չունի ռուսական, անգլիական, թե հայկական դպրոց են գնում երեխաները։ Փաստը այն է, որ նույնիսկ ներկա պահին այն մարդիկ, որվքեր փող չունեն, շանս չունեն իրենց երեխային լավ կրթություն տալ, որովհետև ներկայիս դպրոցը ուղղակի չի կարող գոնե հավասար պայմաններով կրթություն տալ։

Լավ ընտանիքների երեխաներին հատուկ տանում են լավագույն դպրոցները։ Ու այս տարբերությունը ու անհավասարությունը արդեն իսկ ձևավորվում է։
Եթե երեխան ինքը ուրիշ աղբյուրներից չկարդա, չսովորի, բարձրագույնի շանսեր չունի։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ տարբեր էլիտար դպրոցների ու ԲՈՒՀերի շրջանավարտները աշխատաշուկայում "կոչնչացնեն" տեղական դպրոց ու ԲՈՒՀ ավարտած թեկնածուներին…

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Դե ուրեմն արի ընդունենք, որ գոյություն ունեն նաև կողմ տեսակետ ունեցող մարդիկ ու փորձենք հասկանալ՝ ինչպես կարելի է նրանց հասցնել ինֆորմացիան։ Ոչ թե թշնամանքով լցվենք նրանց հանդեպ ու ասենք՝ մեռի՛

----------


## Chuk

> Դե ուրեմն արի ընդունենք, որ գոյություն ունեն նաև կողմ տեսակետ ունեցող մարդիկ ու փորձենք հասկանալ՝ ինչպես կարելի է նրանց հասցնել ինֆորմացիան։ Ոչ թե թշնամանքով լցվենք նրանց հանդեպ ու ասենք՝ մեռի՛


Ոչ մեկը չի ասել մեռի: Բայց երբ որ պետության անվտանգությանը վերաբերվող հարց ա (իսկ սա հենց այդպիսի հարց ա), այդ փոքրամասնության կարծիքը հաշվի առնելն աբսուրդ ա: Իսկ տեղ հասցնել փորձում են շատերը՝ քննարկումներ կազմակերպելով, վերլուծելով, բանավեճերով և այլն:

----------

davidus (25.05.2010), Tig (25.05.2010), Շինարար (25.05.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Ոչ մեկը չի ասել մեռի: Բայց երբ որ պետության անվտանգությանը վերաբերվող հարց ա (իսկ սա հենց այդպիսի հարց ա), այդ փոքրամասնության կարծիքը հաշվի առնելն աբսուրդ ա: Իսկ տեղ հասցնել փորձում են շատերը՝ քննարկումներ կազմակերպելով, վերլուծելով, բանավեճերով և այլն:


Չէ, Արտակ ջան, մարդու հիմնարար ազատությունները ավելի կարևոր են, քան պետության անվտանգությունը: Մարդն է գերագույն արժեք:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, Արտակ ջան, մարդու հիմնարար ազատությունները ավելի կարևոր են, քան պետության անվտանգությունը: Մարդն է գերագույն արժեք:


Մարդուն ստրկությունից փրկելը հենց նրա հիմնարար ազատությունը պահպանելն է  :Tongue: 
Խնդրում եմ էլի, էդ «ազդեցիկ արտահայտություններով» թեման մի շեղեք: Մարդու հիմնարար ազատությունները տվյալ հարցում նրա կարծիքը հաշվի չառնելով չի՛ խախտվում:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հմմմ... բանավեճերից շատերը հիստերիկ բնույթ են կրում... թեկուզ հենց էս վերջին տեղադրված հոդվածը՝ ժուրնալիստներին վերաբերող...
Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ լուրջ ոչ ոք չի զբաղվում, նշանակետին չեն խփում, ձեռքները գցում են այստեղ–այնտեղ...ինչպես միշտ...

Չգիտեմ.. եթե սենց շարունակվի, ոչ ոք օֆիցիալ պահանջ չներկայացնի, մենակ թերթերում ու հեռուստատեսությունում իրար մեջ խոսելով սահմանափակվի թոհուբոհը, դժվար թե օրենքի ընդունումը մերժեն։

Օրենքը դեռ ընդունված չէ, իսկ Պուշկինի դպրոցի տնօրենը արդեն պատրաստվում է նոր ուսումնական տարվան, ծնողներին զգուշացրել են, որ գիմնազիա է դառնում եւ ունենալու է ավագ դպրոց, թե ոչ՝ պարզ չի...

Ուղղակի չեմ ուզում ասել՝ կանխորոշված ա... դա շատ հիասթափեցնող ա։
Բայց լավ կլիներ, որ առաջին հերթին ծնողները բոյկոտեն ու իրենց երեխաներին հանեն այդ դպրոցներից, կամ էլ չտանե այդտեղ, եթե նոր բացվող դպրոց է։

----------

Tig (25.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Չէ, Արտակ ջան, մարդու հիմնարար ազատությունները ավելի կարևոր են, քան պետության անվտանգությունը: Մարդն է գերագույն արժեք:


100%  :Angry2: 

եւ եթե ինչ–որ մեկին թվում է, որ պետությունը մարդուց վեր է, թող գնա Պարսկաստանում ապրի, նրան այնտեղ դուր կգա...
Ցանկացած երկրի հիմքը մարդիկ են, եթե մարդիկ վատ են ապրում, պետությունն էլ ա վատ ապրում։
Իսկ ցանկացած երեխայի հիմնարար իրավունքն ա կրթություն ստանալ մայրենի լեզվով։ 

Ուղղակի ցավալին այն է, որ դպրոցը արդեն քանի տարի է քանդում–ավերում են, փողի համար նոր անգրագիտագույն դասագրքեր են տպում ու նմանատիպ աղմուկ չի բարձրանում։ 
Նույնը կշարունակվի նաև հետո։ Եթե օրենքը չընդունեն, բոլորը կլռեն ու կմոռանան, որ դպրոց չունենք։

----------

Minerva (25.05.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէ, Արտակ ջան, մարդու հիմնարար ազատությունները ավելի կարևոր են, քան պետության անվտանգությունը: Մարդն է գերագույն արժեք:


Կողմ եմ Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը, եթե ռուսերեն դպրոցների հետ մեկտեղ բացվեն նաև եզդերեն և ասորերեն դպրոցներ՝ հանրակրթական բոլոր առարկաների եզդերեն և ասորերեն դասավանդմամբ: Ընդ որում, այդ դպրոցներ միայն հաճախեն ռուս, եզդի և ասորի երեխաները, այ այդ դեպքում կասեմ՝ մարդը համարվեց գերակա արժեք: Բնականաբար նման բան չի լինելու, որևէ մարդկային արժեքների գերակայության մասին այսօվա օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացման քաղաքականության մեջ չեմ տեսնում, և վերջում, ինչպես ասել է ֆրանսիացի հանճարեղ վիպագիր Օնորե դը Բալզակը, «Փո՛ղ. ահա բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանը» :Smile:

----------

Chuk (25.05.2010), davidus (25.05.2010), Ֆրեյա (25.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ոչ մեկը չի ասել մեռի: Բայց երբ որ պետության անվտանգությանը վերաբերվող հարց ա (իսկ սա հենց այդպիսի հարց ա), այդ փոքրամասնության կարծիքը հաշվի առնելն աբսուրդ ա: Իսկ տեղ հասցնել փորձում են շատերը՝ քննարկումներ կազմակերպելով, վերլուծելով, բանավեճերով և այլն:


Ասելով չի է ախր...  :Sad:    Նույն ձև, ոնց Սերժականները Լևոնականներին են ատում ու հակառակը, նույն ձև, ոնց քյարթերը ջակիներին են ատում ու հակառակը, տենց էլ էս հարցում ա։ Հակառակ կարծիքների տեր մարդիկ իրար ատում են... 
Մեկ էլ՝ կտրուկ սկսեցինք ատել ռուսերենը, անգլերենը ու ֆրանսերենը  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Եթե կա մի խումբ մարդ, ով հենց իր սեփական (պետականի հետ միասին) շահը չի հասկանում, չի հասկանում, որ նման դպրոցի բացումը վտանգում է սահմանադրությամբ սահմանված ազգային ինքնությունը պահելու իրավունքը (օրինակ), ապա էստեղ խոսել, որ էդ մարդկանց կարծիքը հաշվի առնել մարդու հիմնարար ազատություններին դեմ է, աբսուրդային ու շեղիչ միտք է. չկա տենց բան: Ու պետք չի ամեն տեղ այդ ահեղագոչ բառը խցկել, խոթել, ու ցույց տալ, որ իբր ավելի շատ եք նույն այդ մարդու հիմնարար ազատությունների մասին մտածում, քան պետական շահի կարևորության մասին գրողը  :Angry2: 

ոճ (c) չեմ ասի ում

----------

davidus (25.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ասելով չի է ախր...    Նույն ձև, ոնց Սերժականները Լևոնականներին են ատում ու հակառակը, նույն ձև, ոնց քյարթերը ջակիներին են ատում ու հակառակը, տենց էլ էս հարցում ա։ Հակառակ կարծիքների տեր մարդիկ իրար ատում են... 
> Մեկ էլ՝ կտրուկ սկսեցինք ատել ռուսերենը, անգլերենը ու ֆրանսերենը


Անի ջան, էդ որտեղի՞ց ես պեղել: Ո՞վ ա ում ատում:

----------


## Tig

> 100% 
> ...............
> Նույնը կշարունակվի նաև հետո։ Եթե օրենքը չընդունեն, բոլորը կլռեն ու կմոռանան, որ դպրոց չունենք։


Ես էլ եմ վախենում էդ լռությունից…
Ախր, ծնողների մեծամասնությունը չեն հասկանում պահի լրջությունը: Ու էս ախմախ վիճակը շուտվանիցա, ուղակի էս օտարալեզուների հարցը մի քիչ քննարկումների պատճառ դարձավ… Ու ցավոք սրտի ծնողների մեծամասնությանը հասկացնող էլ չկա: Դասատուներն էլ հասկանում են, բայց վախենում են ձեն հանեն… կամ էլ իրանց «ձեռա տալիս»… Ու ասեմ, որ ըստ իմ դիտարկումների շրջաններում մի թեթև վիճակը ավելի լավա քան թե Երևանում: Ուսուցիչների բարոյահոգեբանական մակարդակնա ոնցոր թե ավելի բարձր ու դրանից էլ բխումա երեխեքի ավելի լավ սովորելը… Հետո շրջաններում, թե ուսուցիչներն են ավելի նվիրված իրանց գործին, թե երեխեքը՝ մի քիչ ավելի շատ ձգտում ունեն…

----------

Ֆրեյա (25.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> *Կողմ եմ Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը*, եթե ռուսերեն դպրոցների հետ մեկտեղ բացվեն նաև եզդերեն և ասորերեն դպրոցներ՝ հանրակրթական բոլոր առարկաների եզդերեն և ասորերեն դասավանդմամբ: Ընդ որում, այդ դպրոցներ միայն հաճախեն ռուս, եզդի և ասորի երեխաները, այ այդ դեպքում կասեմ՝ մարդը համարվեց գերակա արժեք: Բնականաբար նման բան չի լինելու, որևէ մարդկային արժեքների գերակայության մասին այսօվա օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացման քաղաքականության մեջ չեմ տեսնում, և վերջում, ինչպես ասել է ֆրանսիացի հանճարեղ վիպագիր Օնորե դը Բալզակը, «Փո՛ղ. ահա բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանը»


Կտրականապես դեմ եմ, թեմայում մանրամասն փաստարկված է, բայց տրամաբանությունը լավն է:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Բայց լավ կլիներ, որ առաջին հերթին ծնողները բոյկոտեն ու իրենց երեխաներին հանեն այդ դպրոցներից, կամ էլ չտանե այդտեղ, եթե նոր բացվող դպրոց է։


Ռուս-հայկական (սլավոնական) համալսարանի ուսանողուհիների մինիմում 80%-ը դասերից դուրս էլ միմյանց հետ ռուսերեն է խոսում: Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ինչ դպրոց կտանեն նրանք իրենց երեխաներին ընտրության դեպքում: Այնպես որ ծնողների վրա հույսը դնելն անիմաստ է, ես կասեի ավելին, եթե ռուսական դպրոցներ բացվեն, տեղի կռիվ է գնալու:

----------


## Շինարար

> Կտրականապես դեմ եմ, թեմայում մանրամասն փաստարկված է, բայց տրամաբանությունը լավն է:


Չուկ ջան, գրառմանս էդ ընդգծածդ հատվածին առանձին վերցրած ես էլ եմ դեմ :Jpit:  Իսկ շարունակությունն էլ արդեն անհնարինի շարքից էր, դրա համար էլ էական չի կողմ լինենք դրան, թե դեմ, ըստ իս :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ես էլ եմ վախենում էդ լռությունից…
> Ախր, ծնողների մեծամասնությունը չեն հասկանում պահի լրջությունը: Ու էս ախմախ վիճակը շուտվանիցա, ուղակի էս օտարալեզուների հարցը մի քիչ քննարկումների պատճառ դարձավ… Ու ցավոք սրտի ծնողների մեծամասնությանը հասկացնող էլ չկա: Դասատուներն էլ հասկանում են, բայց վախենում են ձեն հանեն… կամ էլ իրանց «ձեռա տալիս»… Ու ասեմ, որ ըստ իմ դիտարկումների շրջաններում մի թեթև վիճակը ավելի լավա քան թե Երևանում: Ուսուցիչների բարոյահոգեբանական մակարդակնա ոնցոր թե ավելի բարձր ու դրանից էլ բխումա երեխեքի ավելի լավ սովորելը… Հետո շրջաններում, թե ուսուցիչներն են ավելի նվիրված իրանց գործին, թե երեխեքը՝ մի քիչ ավելի շատ ձգտում ունեն…


 Վայյյյ.. Տիգ ջան... նայած շրջան, գիտե՞ս.. այ հենց օրերս մեր բարեկամներից մեկն էր մեր տանը, ով իր երեխաներին երեքին էլ տեղաթոխել ա Երեւան հատուկ նրա համար, որ կարողանա նորմալ դպրոց տալ, որովհետև իրենց տեղական դպրոցում այս դպրոցի համեմատ մի քանի տարի հետ էին ծրագրով...  Մարզերում ընդհանրապես խայտառակ վիճակ ա, մանավանդ ոչ մեծ քաղաքներում։

Չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ուսուցչական կազմը որտեղից են համալրելու... Ասենք՝ անգլիախոս հայոց պատմության ուսուցիչ...  :Wacko:

----------


## Tig

> Վայյյյ.. Տիգ ջան... նայած շրջան, գիտե՞ս.. այ հենց օրերս մեր բարեկամներից մեկն էր մեր տանը, ով իր երեխաներին երեքին էլ տեղաթոխել ա Երեւան հատուկ նրա համար, որ կարողանա նորմալ դպրոց տալ, որովհետև իրենց տեղական դպրոցում այս դպրոցի համեմատ մի քանի տարի հետ էին ծրագրով...  Մարզերում ընդհանրապես խայտառակ վիճակ ա, մանավանդ ոչ մեծ քաղաքներում։


Անի ջան, գյուղերում իսկականից խայտառակ վիճակա. մեկը մեր մոտ՝ Գեղանիստի դպրոցում… եթե ինձ մնա, ես ավելի լավա տանը անձամբ երեխուս հետ պարապեմ բոլոր առարկաները քան թե մեր մոտի դպրոցը տանեմ… Բայց օրինակ Վանաձորում, մի 2 դպրոց գիտեմ, չեմ ասում լավա, բայց ձգտում կա…

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ռուս-հայկական (սլավոնական) համալսարանի ուսանողուհիների մինիմում 80%-ը դասերից դուրս էլ միմյանց հետ ռուսերեն է խոսում: Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ինչ դպրոց կտանեն նրանք իրենց երեխաներին ընտրության դեպքում: Այնպես որ ծնողների վրա հույսը դնելն անիմաստ է, ես կասեի ավելին, եթե ռուսական դպրոցներ բացվեն, տեղի կռիվ է գնալու:


Շատ հնարավոր է... որովհետև սլավոնականը այսօր լավ համալսարանի համբավ է ձեռք բերում իսկ Պետ համալսարանը, ժողը ու պոլիտեխնիկը գնալով ավելի են անմակարդակ ու կոռումպացված դառնում։ Բնական է, որ մայրերը իրենց երեխաներին էլ ապագա սլավոնականի ուսանող են տեսնում եւ ռուսական դպրոց կտան, որ հետո հեշտ ընդունվեն սլավոնական...

օֆֆ.. չգիտեմ.. ես հայկական հզոր դպրոցի ապագան մի տեսակ աղոտ եմ տեսնում...
Էդքան փնովում ենք, բայց մեր ազատ ու անկախ կյանքում մի որակով բան չենք ստեղծել...
Սլավոնական համալսարան, Ամերիկյան համալսարան, ֆրանսիական համալսարան... իսկ մեր համալսարանները գնալով ավեի ու ավելի անմակարդակ են դառնում... Եթե ԲՈՒՀեր նորմալ չլինեն հայալեզու, հույս չունենաք, որ մեկը հայերեն սովորող կլինի։ Ոչ ոք հանուն բարձր գաղափարների չի սովորում, բոլորն էլ ապագա մասնագիտության կոնտեկստում են լեզուները դիտարկում։ 

Որ մեկը ասեմ...

----------


## Chuk

Քուանշում եմ այն միտքը, որ իբր սլավոնական ու ֆրանսիական համալսարանները ավելի լավ կրթություն են տալիս, քան պետականը կամ պոլիտեխնիկը  :Smile: 
Էն որ մեր պետական Համալսարանների կրթության մակարդակն իջնում է, ես էլ եմ այդպես գտնում, բայց միևնույն է դրանք դեռևս բավական որակյալ ուսուցում են տալիս:

----------

davidus (25.05.2010), Ձայնալար (25.05.2010), Շինարար (25.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Անի ջան, գյուղերում իսկականից խայտառակ վիճակա. մեկը մեր մոտ՝ Գեղանիստի դպրոցում… եթե ինձ մնա, ես ավելի լավա տանը անձամբ երեխուս հետ պարապեմ բոլոր առարկաները քան թե մեր մոտի դպրոցը տանեմ… Բայց օրինակ Վանաձորում, մի 2 դպրոց գիտեմ, չեմ ասում լավա, բայց ձգտում կա…


Հա, բայց նախ բոլոր առարկաները չես կարող պարապել, հետո էդ ինչքան ժամանակ պետք ա ունենաս, դու չաշխատես, որ երեխայիդ կրթես։
Հետո, հո մենակ գիտելիքով չի, երեխան պետք ա շփվի, իր տարեկիցների, իր նմանների հետ, որ հետո մտնի հասարակություն, լիարժեք անդամ դառնա։
Ու ընդհանրապես, լավ դպրոցը իմ կարծիքով մենակ ներկայում դպրոցներում ընդունված առարկաների ցուցակը չի, որ պետք ա ուսումնասիրեն։
Նաև նշանակություն ունի դպրոցի մթնոլորտը, դպրոցի մշակույթը, լրացուցիչ դասընթացները, սպորտը...

----------

EgoBrain (25.05.2010), Tig (25.05.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Քուանշում եմ այն միտքը, որ իբր սլավոնական ու ֆրանսիական համալսարանները ավելի լավ կրթություն են տալիս, քան պետականը կամ պոլիտեխնիկը 
> Էն որ մեր պետական Համալսարանների կրթության մակարդակն իջնում է, ես էլ եմ այդպես գտնում, բայց միևնույն է դրանք դեռևս բավական որակյալ ուսուցում են տալիս:


Շատ իզուր ես քուանշում: Ես առնչություն եմ ունեցել թե Պետական համալսարանի, թե սլավոնականի հետ: Համենայն դեպս, կիրառական մաթեմատիկայի ֆակուլտետի դեպքում սլավոնականը հաստատ ավելի լավն է: Խոսքը դասախոսական կազմի մասին չէ, լավ դասախոսների մեծ մասը երկու տեղում էլ դասավանդում է: Սակայն սլավոնականում ուսուցմանը ավելի լուրջ են մոտենում: Դեկանը միանշանակ ավելի լավն է, դրանից արդեն շատ բան է հետևում: Անընդհատ ինչ-որ մասնագետներ են հրավիրում, սեմինարներ են անցկացնում, օլիմպիադաներ են կազմակերպում:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Քուանշում եմ այն միտքը, որ իբր սլավոնական ու ֆրանսիական համալսարանները ավելի լավ կրթություն են տալիս, քան պետականը կամ պոլիտեխնիկը 
> Էն որ մեր պետական Համալսարանների կրթության մակարդակն իջնում է, ես էլ եմ այդպես գտնում, բայց միևնույն է դրանք դեռևս բավական որակյալ ուսուցում են տալիս:


Չուկ, սլավոնականը հասստատ չի զիջում, նույնիսկ ես քեզ ասեմ, որ նույն դասախոսներն են դաս տալի, ինչ համալսարանում, լավագույնները, գումարած դրան շատ ավելի լայն է ծրագիրը, էլ չեմ ասում, որ համալսարանը ուսանողների համար մշակութային ու ներքին շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր կյանք է առաջարկում, քան համալսարանը... 
ֆրանսիականին լավ ծանոթ չեմ, իմ էնտեղի ավարտած ծանոթը ախմախ, չսովորող դեմք ա, բյաց ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ ավելի ժամանակակից բաներ են անցնում, ինչը այսօրվա աշխարհում համար 1 կարևորությունն ա, ոչ թե, մեր պես... 91 թվի դասագրքերով ու թելադրվող լեկցիաներով։ Իսկ դասախոսությունների հրավիրում են ժամանակակից ամենահայտնի ու կոմպետենտ ոլորտում աշխատող մասնագետներին։

Սրանք գիտեքլի տալիս են, հնարավորություն տալիս են– մարդ կա չի սովորում։ 
Իսկ համալսարանը ու պոլիտեխնիկը գոյատևում են իրենց ուսանողների աշխատասիրության շնորհիվ։ Սրանք բավարար գիտելիք չեն տալիս։ Եթե իրենց հույսին մնաս, ինքդ չփորփրես, կավարտես միջակ, անորակ մասնագետ.

Ժողը– հաշիվներից հանում եմ, դա ընդհանրապես ՈՉ մի առումով մակարդակ չի ապահովում։

----------

One_Way_Ticket (25.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ուրախ եմ ձեր սուբյեկտիվ դիտարկումների համար, բարեբախտաբար բոլոր օբյեկտիվ դիտարկումները հակառակն են ցույց տալիս: Բայց մեր թեման դրա մասին չի  :Smile:

----------

davidus (25.05.2010), Շինարար (25.05.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Քուանշում եմ այն միտքը, որ իբր սլավոնական ու ֆրանսիական համալսարանները ավելի լավ կրթություն են տալիս, քան պետականը կամ պոլիտեխնիկը 
> Էն որ մեր պետական Համալսարանների կրթության մակարդակն իջնում է, ես էլ եմ այդպես գտնում, բայց միևնույն է դրանք դեռևս բավական որակյալ ուսուցում են տալիս:


Մենակ մի բան ես մոռանում, որ ախմախ ավարտողներով կարծիք չեն կազմում Բուհի մասին, "Գեղ չկա, որ շուն չըլնի".....
ֆրանսիական մասին կասեմ հետևյալը. սովորելու պատրաստ ու գլուխ չպահող մարդու  համարյա անփոխարինելի տեղ  ա, բայց պիտի գլուխդ կախ սովորես....

Իսկ եթե էնտեղ չես սովորել ու տենց կարծիք ա ձևավորվել, մոտդ ուրեմն դու հանգիստ կարող ես նաև բլոտում առանց քարտերիդ նայելու քունաշես.....
 :Hi:  Հարգանքներս......

----------

Yevuk (25.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ եթե էնտեղ չես սովորել ու տենց կարծիք ա ձևավորվել, մոտդ ուրեմն դու հանգիստ կարող ես նաև բլոտում առանց քարտերիդ նայելու քունաշես.....
>  Հարգանքներս......


Ես խոսել եմ համեմատական կարգի մասին: Այսպիսով, քո տրամաբանությամբ, եթե դու պնդում ես որ իմ համեմատությունը սխալ է, ապա դրա իրավունքն ունես միայն այն դեպքում, երբ սովորել ես բոլոր 4 ԲՈՒՀ-երում՝ Ֆրանսիական, Սլավոնական, Պետական, Պոլիտեխնիկ:
Հարգանացս հավաստիքը  :Hi: 
Սակայն խորհուրդ կտամ հասկանալ մի տարրական բան, որ որևէ ԲՈՒՀ-ի մասին կարծիք կազմելու կամ եղած փաստերը համադրելու համար բնավ պարտադիր չէ այնտեղ ուսանելը  :Wink:

----------


## Շինարար

> Մենակ մի բան ես մոռանում, որ ախմախ ավարտողներով կարծիք չեն կազմում Բուհի մասին, "Գեղ չկա, որ շուն չըլնի".....
> *ֆրանսիական մասին կասեմ հետևյալը. սովորելու պատրաստ ու գլուխ չպահող մարդու  համարյա անփոխարինելի տեղ  ա, բայց պիտի գլուխդ կախ սովորես....
> *
> Իսկ եթե էնտեղ չես սովորել ու տենց կարծիք ա ձևավորվել, մոտդ ուրեմն դու հանգիստ կարող ես նաև բլոտում առանց քարտերիդ նայելու քունաշես.....
>  Հարգանքներս......


Նույնը կարող եմ համալսարանի մասին ասել, այն, որ ֆրանսիականը գլուխը կախ սովորողի համար անփոխարինելի տեղ ա, այն դեռ ավելի որակյալ չի դարձնում պետական բուհերից :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ եթե էնտեղ չես սովորել ու տենց կարծիք ա ձևավորվել, մոտդ ուրեմն դու հանգիստ կարող ես նաև բլոտում առանց քարտերիդ նայելու քունաշես.....
>  Հարգանքներս......


Ես խոսել եմ համեմատական կարգի մասին: Այսպիսով, քո տրամաբանությամբ, եթե դու պնդում ես որ իմ համեմատությունը սխալ է, ապա դրա իրավունքն ունես միայն այն դեպքում, երբ սովորել ես բոլոր 4 ԲՈՒՀ-երում՝ Ֆրանսիական, Սլավոնական, Պետական, Պոլիտեխնիկ:
Հարգանացս հավաստիքը  :Hi: 
Սակայն խորհուրդ կտամ հասկանալ մի տարրական բան, որ որևէ ԲՈՒՀ-ի մասին կարծիք կազմելու կամ եղած փաստերը համադրելու համար բնավ պարտադիր չէ այնտեղ ուսանելը  :Wink: 

հ.գ. Թեման մի շեղեք, մենք ԲՈՒՀ-երի որակից չէինք խոսում:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ուրախ եմ ձեր սուբյեկտիվ դիտարկումների համար, բարեբախտաբար բոլոր օբյեկտիվ դիտարկումները հակառակն են ցույց տալիս: Բայց մեր թեման դրա մասին չի


Չուկ ջան, իմ կարծիքով թեմայից շատ չենք շեղվում: Եթե սլավոնական համալսարանը ավելի լավն է, ապա հիմք կա ենթադրելու որ ռուսական դպրոցն էլ է ավելի լավը լինելու: Մի քիչ կմանրամասնե՞ս այդ օբյեկտիվ դիտարկումների պահը:

----------

My World My Space (25.05.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Ես խոսել եմ համեմատական կարգի մասին: Այսպիսով, քո տրամաբանությամբ, եթե դու պնդում ես որ իմ համեմատությունը սխալ է, ապա դրա իրավունքն ունես միայն այն դեպքում, երբ սովորել ես բոլոր 4 ԲՈՒՀ-երում՝ Ֆրանսիական, Սլավոնական, Պետական, Պոլիտեխնիկ:
> Հարգանացս հավաստիքը 
> Սակայն խորհուրդ կտամ հասկանալ մի տարրական բան, որ որևէ ԲՈՒՀ-ի մասին կարծիք կազմելու կամ եղած փաստերը համադրելու համար բնավ պարտադիր չէ այնտեղ ուսանելը 
> 
> հ.գ. Թեման մի շեղեք, մենք ԲՈՒՀ-երի որակից չէինք խոսում:


Ամենևին կարիք չկար երկու անգամ ասել: :Smile: 
Համենայն դեպս ես Բուհերին համեմատում եմ ոչ թե ուսանողների մակարդակով, այլ  տվյալ բուհում առկա ուսուցման մեթոդներով ու   նյութերով: Եթե քեզ թվում ա,  թե էսօր պոլիտեխնիկում ապագայի հետ կապված որևէ առարկա են սովորացնում  պապիկները, ապա ստիպված եմ քեզ հուսահատեցնել......

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Նույնը կարող եմ համալսարանի մասին ասել, այն, որ ֆրանսիականը գլուխը կախ սովորողի համար անփոխարինելի տեղ ա, այն դեռ ավելի որակյալ չի դարձնում պետական բուհերից


Բա ինչն ա դարձնում՞  :Shok:  կաշառքով ծախված դասախոսներին քննություն ստանալը՞ թե 91 թվի ծրագրով դսա անելը՞ թե բանակից ազատված եւ զոռով դասախոս դառած դասախոսների տված դասերը՞ թե կյանքում ռեալ ոլորտում չաշխատած դասախոսների տված դասերը՞
թե համատարած "կոմունիզմը" ու հետամնացությունը՞  
Համալսարանում չկա այն, ինչ պետք ա ժամանակակակից մասնագետին։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, իմ կարծիքով թեմայից շատ չենք շեղվում: Եթե սլավոնական համալսարանը ավելի լավն է, ապա հիմք կա ենթադրելու որ ռուսական դպրոցն էլ է ավելի լավը լինելու: Մի քիչ կմանրամասնե՞ս այդ օբյեկտիվ դիտարկումների պահը:


Շեղվում ենք  :Smile: 
Որովհետև էլի սխալ ուղղությամբ է տարվում, որ իբր դա կարող է լեզվով պայմանավորված լինի: Եթե անգամ սլավոնականի կրթությունն ավելի լավն է, ապա դա լեզվով չի պայմանավորվում, այլ լրիվ ուրիշ գործոններով ու նման սխալ ուղղությամբ տանելն անիմաստ է:

Օբյեկտիվ դիտարկումները նույն ԵՊՀ-ից ու նույն սլավոնականից դուրս եկած ուսանողներից մասնագետ դուրս եկածների տոկոսների տարբերությունն է, այն է, որ կան լավ դասախոսներ, բայց շատ են նաև ոչ մասնագետները, որ դասախոսներ հաճախ ընտրում են ոչ որակական հատկանիշներ հաշվի առնելով և այլն: Բայց սա էս թեմայի հետ կապ չունի և էս պահին ինձ հուզող թեմա չի, որ կոպիտ ասած «քյալա տամ» իմ ասածն ապացուցելու համար:

----------

davidus (25.05.2010), Tig (25.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Շեղվում ենք 
> Որովհետև էլի սխալ ուղղությամբ է տարվում, որ իբր դա կարող է լեզվով պայմանավորված լինի: Եթե անգամ սլավոնականի կրթությունն ավելի լավն է, ապա դա լեզվով չի պայմանավորվում, այլ լրիվ ուրիշ գործոններով ու նման սխալ ուղղությամբ տանելն անիմաստ է:


Անկախ նրանից, լեզվով ա պայմանավորված թե չէ. փաստացի էս պահին եղած բուհերից մեկում ուսուցումը ռուսերեն ա, մյուսում՝ անգլերեն, երրորդում ՝ կիսահայերեն... այսինքն, սաղ լեզուները կաշա են անում ֆրանսիականում  :Jpit:  էդ չի էականը..   Նույնը կլինի դպրոցների հետ։ Եթե նորմալ հայկական դպրոց չլինի, մարդիկ թքած կունենան ինչերեն են սովորեցնում լավ դպրոցում ու կգնան լավ դպրոց։

Նաև սխալ ա ասել, որ լեզուն կապ չունի։ Լավ էլ ունի։ Եթե քո ուսման լեզվով գիրք չկա, մի հատ էլ կես դրույքով թարգմանիչ ես աշխատում, կամ էլ սաղ սովորում ես ուրիշ լեզվով։ Է հենա ինչ տարբերություն... մեկա ուրիշ լեզվով ես սովորում  :LOL:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Եթե անգամ սլավոնականի կրթությունն ավելի լավն է, ապա դա լեզվով չի պայմանավորվում, այլ լրիվ ուրիշ գործոններով


Լիովին համաձայն եմ: Սակայն այստեղ մի բայց կա: Գործոններից մեկը գուցե ՌԴ կողմից ֆինանսավորումն է: Իսկ բարեգործությամբ ՌԴ-ն դժվար թե զբաղվի, բնականաբար ինչ-որ բանի դիմաց է դա անում: Ռուսերեն լեզվի տարածումը Հայաստանում դա այն գինն է, որը մենք վճարում ենք լավ համալսարան ունենալու համար: Լավ է դա, թե վատ, դժվարանում եմ ասել:




> Օբյեկտիվ դիտարկումները նույն ԵՊՀ-ից ու նույն սլավոնականից դուրս եկած ուսանողներից մասնագետ դուրս եկածների տոկոսների տարբերությունն է


Այ այստեղ դու կոպիտ սխալ ես թույլ տալիս: Մասնագետի որակը բացի կրթությունից որոշվում է տաղանդով: Այսօր (դեռևս) ԵՊՀ-ի հեղինակությունը ավելի բարձր է, և խելացի երեխաների մեծամասնությունը դեռևս այնտեղ է գնում: Սակայն, ասեմ քեզ, իրավիճակը աստիճանաբար փոխվում է: Այս տարվա 10-րդ դասարանցիներից մեկը, ով ծրագրավորման դպրոցականների միջազգային օլիմպիադայում արծաթե մեդալ է շահել, դիմել է սլավոնական:

----------

My World My Space (25.05.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բա ինչն ա դարձնում՞  կաշառքով ծախված դասախոսներին քննություն ստանալը՞ թե 91 թվի ծրագրով դսա անելը՞ թե բանակից ազատված եւ զոռով դասախոս դառած դասախոսների տված դասերը՞ թե կյանքում ռեալ ոլորտում չաշխատած դասախոսների տված դասերը՞
> թե համատարած "կոմունիզմը" ու հետամնացությունը՞  
> Համալսարանում չկա այն, ինչ պետք ա ժամանակակակից մասնագետին։


Այնքանով կա, որքանով Հայաստանի ցանկացած այլ բուհում՝ անկախ դրա առջը եղած այլևայլ մակդիրների՝ եվրոպական, սլավոնական, ֆրանսիական, գլուխը կախ տանը նստած էլ կարող ես սովորել ու կրթվել՝ առանց որևէ բուհում սովորելու, ակումբցի օրինակներ գիտեմ, որ հիմա ուղղակի չեմ ուզում նշել, բուհը բուհ է իր պատմությամբ, իր գիտնականներով, իր ունեցած արխիվներով, իր կրթական համակարգով, իր տեխնիկական զինվածությամբ, իր հարմարություններով, իր ուսումնական ծրագրերով, իր գիտական գործունությամբ* բայց ոչ երբեք գլուխը կախ սովորելով,* հիմա հարց, այս չափանիշներից և որևէ մեկով կա՞ Հայաստանում որևէ բուհ, որը կարողանա համալսարանի հետ համեմատվել:  :Smile:  Համալսարանի հետ, որն իհարկե լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի այսօր և ամենևին էլ այն երազանքների բուհը չէ իր այս վիճակով, որով պետք է սահմանափակվի Հայաստանը:

----------

davidus (25.05.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> բուհը բուհ է իր պատմությամբ, իր գիտնականներով, իր ունեցած արխիվներով, իր կրթական համակարգով, իր տեխնիկական զինվածությամբ, իր հարմարություններով, իր ուսումնական ծրագրերով, իր գիտական գործունությամբ.........հիմա հարց, այս չափանիշներից և որևէ մեկով կա՞ Հայաստանում որևէ բուհ, որը կարողանա համալսարանի հետ համեմատվել:  Համալսարանի հետ, որն իհարկե լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի այսօր և ամենևին էլ այն երազանքների բուհը չէ իր այս վիճակով, որով պետք է սահմանափակվի Հայաստանը:



Դե գիտես ի՞նչ կա, հիմա զապարոժեցի չափանիշներով էլ ավտո չկա, ուրեմն զապարոժեցը  էտալոն ավտոյա՞....... :Wink: 

իսկ այ էս մասը 



> իր տեխնիկական զինվածությամբ, իր հարմարություններով


ոտից գլուխ երազանքների դաշտից ա....

Համալսարանը իրա էսօրվա վիճակով 20 տարի առաջվա համար հիանալի մասնագետներ կարար պատրաստեր, բայց ցավոք էդ էլ չի կարում: Եթե նույն համալսարանում անարժան դասախոսին փոխարինում ա իրա առավել անարժան որդին, ու էդ պարագայում համալսարանի տեխ. հագեցվածությունն էլ, ծրագրերն էլ մեթոդիկան էլ զրո չեն դառնում է, հլա վայթե մինուս են դառնում.....
էն մի քանի նվիրյալները որ մնացել են անում են հնարավորն ու անհնարը, որ լավ կադրեր պատրաստեն, բայց հին են..... իրանք էլ, իրանց ծրագրերն էլ, ինֆորմացիան էլ, էս չափից շատ ինֆորմացված դարում:
Հասկանում եք, աբսուրդ ա երբ էսօր բուհում Պասկալ ծրագրվորման լեզու են ացնում, որը արդեն ոչ ոք չի օգտագործում.....
Ու նմանատիպ շատ բաներ: բայց դե էդ էլ մեր ազգային վատ կողմերից ա, ինչ լավ բան որ ունենում ենք սկսում ենք ազգովի քոռ-քոռ գովաբանել, ու տիրություն չանել, էնքան, որ մի օր էս լավը չի լինում արդեն, բայց մենք էլի իներցիայով գովում ենք.....
էկեք ընդունենք որ մեր համալսարնն էսօր շատ վատ օրի ա, էղած նոր բուհերն էլ ճիշտ ա ուզում են նոր խոսք ասեն յանի, բայց դե իրանց հիմնական սաստավն էլի էդ համալսարանը տեսած, դրա բովով անցած մարդիկ են, չեն կարում: Որովհետև նոր խոսք ասելը հեշտ չի, որովհետև թիկունքումդ պիտի բազա ունենաս.....ու տենց շաաաա՜տ որովհետևներ:

էէէէէէ..... :Sad:

----------


## Կարապետ

> Ես մտածում եմ, շտո ռուսսկիե դպռոցы պյետկ ե բացյել: Դուք հասկանո?ւմ եկ, մյենկ, կակ յեվո, դժուռն ենկ քցում տավարիշյ լյենինի քրտինկը…


 :Lol2: 



> 4 տարի առաջ որ նոր էի ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվել, դասացուցակը կարդում էի ու չգիտեի ղժժայի՞, թե՞ լացեի… Հայոց լեզու, Ռուսաց լեզու, Օտար լեզու (անգլերեն)… Փաստորեն ռուսկի յազիկը մինչեւ հիմա օտար լեզու չի համարվում:


Ճիշտ ես ասում:

Իսկ ինչը վերաբերվում է հարցումին:
*Ոչ*

----------


## Շինարար

Վորլդ ջան, քանի որ հարցադրումներիդ մի մասի պատասխանը կար իմ նախորդ գրառումներում, ես ուղղակի նորից մատնացույց եմ անում քեզ դրանք: :Smile: 


> Դե գիտես ի՞նչ կա, հիմա զապարոժեցի չափանիշներով էլ ավտո չկա, ուրեմն զապարոժեցը  էտալոն ավտոյա՞.......





> ամենևին էլ այն երազանքների բուհը չէ իր այս վիճակով, որով պետք է սահմանափակվի Հայաստանը:





> իսկ այ էս մասը 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				իր տեխնիկական զինվածությամբ, իր հարմարություններով
> 			
> 		
> 
>  ոտից գլուխ երազանքների դաշտից ա....





> այս չափանիշներից և որևէ մեկով կա՞ Հայաստանում որևէ բուհ, որը կարողանա համալսարանի հետ համեմատվել





> Համալսարանը իրա էսօրվա վիճակով 20 տարի առաջվա համար հիանալի մասնագետներ կարար պատրաստեր, բայց ցավոք էդ էլ չի կարում: Եթե նույն համալսարանում անարժան դասախոսին փոխարինում ա իրա առավել անարժան որդին, ու էդ պարագայում համալսարանի տեխ. հագեցվածությունն էլ, ծրագրերն էլ մեթոդիկան էլ զրո չեն դառնում է, հլա վայթե մինուս են դառնում.....
> էն մի քանի նվիրյալները որ մնացել են անում են հնարավորն ու անհնարը, որ լավ կադրեր պատրաստեն, բայց հին են..... իրանք էլ, իրանց ծրագրերն էլ, ինֆորմացիան էլ, էս չափից շատ ինֆորմացված դարում:
> Հասկանում եք, աբսուրդ ա երբ էսօր բուհում Պասկալ ծրագրվորման լեզու են ացնում, որը արդեն ոչ ոք չի օգտագործում.....


Այնուամենայնիվ իմ սերնդի տասնյակ լավ մասնագետներ կարող եմ թվարկել, ովքեր համալսարանն են ավարտել, այնպիսի վստահությամբ ես խոսում՝ ասես՝ հատ-հատ բոլոր համալսարանն ավարտածներին քննել ես:



> Ու նմանատիպ շատ բաներ: բայց դե էդ էլ մեր ազգային վատ կողմերից ա, ինչ լավ բան որ ունենում ենք սկսում ենք ազգովի քոռ-քոռ գովաբանել, ու տիրություն չանել, էնքան, որ մի օր էս լավը չի լինում արդեն, բայց մենք էլի իներցիայով գովում ենք.....


Սա ընդհանրապես իմ գրառման հետ կապ չունի, ուստի այս մասով չեմ պատասխանում, միայն նորից կրկնում եմ, որ իմ ասածի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի գրառմանդ էս մասը :Smile: 



> էկեք ընդունենք որ մեր համալսարնն էսօր շատ վատ օրի ա, էղած նոր բուհերն էլ ճիշտ ա ուզում են նոր խոսք ասեն յանի, բայց դե իրանց հիմնական սաստավն էլի էդ համալսարանը տեսած, դրա բովով անցած մարդիկ են, չեն կարում: Որովհետև նոր խոսք ասելը հեշտ չի, որովհետև թիկունքումդ պիտի բազա ունենաս.....ու տենց շաաաա՜տ որովհետևներ:
> 
> էէէէէէ.....


 Էս վերջին հատվածի պատասխանն էլ նախորդ գրառումս է ամբողջությամբ :Wink:

----------


## My World My Space

> Այնուամենայնիվ իմ սերնդի տասնյակ լավ մասնագետներ կարող եմ թվարկել, ովքեր համալսարանն են ավարտել, այնպիսի վստահությամբ ես խոսում՝ ասես՝ հատ-հատ բոլոր համալսարանն ավարտածներին քննել ես:


Ընդամենը տասնյա՞կ    :Sad: , ես էլ կարող եմ քո թվարկածների 5 չափով չստացված մասնագետներ թվարկեմ.....
ինչ վերաբերվում տեխնիկական բազային, էդ հին բազան ա իրար գլխի կիտված, այլապես դու, էն որ սաղ երևանում գիրք էիր փնտրում մասնագիտական, պիտի քո Մայր Բուհում գտնեիր, լա՞վ....

----------


## Շինարար

> ես էլ կարող եմ քո թվարկածների 2 չափով չստացված մասնագետներ քվեարկեմ.....
> ինչ վերաբերվում տեխնիկական բազային, էդ հին բազան ա իրար գլխի կիտված, այլապես դու, էն որսաղ երևանում գիրք էիր փնտրում մասնագիտական, պիտի քո Մայր Բուհում գտնեիր, լա՞վ....


Ամերիկյանում էլ չգտա, Երևանի որևէ գրադարանում ու գրախանութում էլ, բայց ի վերջո համալսարանում գտա, ի դեպ հենց այսօր :Wink:  Էլի եմ ասում, ես համալսարանը չեմ գովում , ասում եմ ընդամենը, որ եղածների մեջ լավագույնն է, սխալ ձև մի մեկնաբանի ասածս ու մի վիճարկի իմ գրառումս մեջբերելով այնպիսի բաներ, որ ես չեմ ասել, կոռեկտ չէ, էս վերջերս հաճախ եմ ստիպված լինում ակումբցիներին նման խնդրանքով դիմել :Smile:

----------


## My World My Space

> Ամերիկյանում էլ չգտա, Երևանի որևէ գրադարանում ու գրախանութում էլ, բայց ի վերջո համալսարանում գտա, ի դեպ հենց այսօր Էլի եմ ասում, ես համալսարանը չեմ գովում , ասում եմ ընդամենը, որ եղածների մեջ լավագույնն է, սխալ ձև մի մեկնաբանի ասածս ու մի վիճարկի իմ գրառումս մեջբերելով այնպիսի բաներ, որ ես չեմ ասել, կոռեկտ չէ, էս վերջերս հաճախ եմ ստիպված լինում ակումբցիներին նման խնդրանքով դիմել


Ճիշտ բաներ չես խոսում Շին, եթե չես ասել, որտեղի՞ց եմ մեջբերել: Ու խնդրում եմ կոռեկտության դասեր մի տուր:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ճիշտ բաներ չես խոսում Շին, եթե չես ասել, որտեղի՞ց եմ մեջբերել: Ու խնդրում եմ կոռեկտության դասեր մի տուր:


Ի՞նչ ես մեջբերել, հարցն էլ հենց այն է, որ այնպիսի բաներ չես մեջբերել, որոնց պատասխան կարող էր լինել քո գրածները:
Հ. Գ. Էլ չեմ ասում, որ մեր անձնական զրույցի տվյալները էս խոսակցության կոնտեքստում օգտագործելդ քո օգտին չխոսեց :Wink:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ամերիկյանում էլ չգտա, Երևանի որևէ գրադարանում ու գրախանութում էլ, բայց ի վերջո համալսարանում գտա, ի դեպ հենց այսօր Էլի եմ ասում, ես համալսարանը չեմ գովում , ասում եմ ընդամենը, որ եղածների մեջ լավագույնն է, սխալ ձև մի մեկնաբանի ասածս ու մի վիճարկի իմ գրառումս մեջբերելով այնպիսի բաներ, որ ես չեմ ասել, կոռեկտ չէ, էս վերջերս հաճախ եմ ստիպված լինում ակումբցիներին նման խնդրանքով դիմել


 Էս գրառմանս մեջ «մի վիճարկի, իմ գրառումս մեջբերելով, այնպիսի բաներ…» հատվածում ուղղակի ստորակետերը մոռացել էի դնել :Blush:

----------

My World My Space (25.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Այ այստեղ դու կոպիտ սխալ ես թույլ տալիս: Մասնագետի որակը բացի կրթությունից որոշվում է տաղանդով: Այսօր (դեռևս) ԵՊՀ-ի հեղինակությունը ավելի բարձր է, և խելացի երեխաների մեծամասնությունը դեռևս այնտեղ է գնում: Սակայն, ասեմ քեզ, իրավիճակը աստիճանաբար փոխվում է: Այս տարվա 10-րդ դասարանցիներից մեկը, ով ծրագրավորման դպրոցականների միջազգային օլիմպիադայում արծաթե մեդալ է շահել, դիմել է սլավոնական:


Լոլ:
Հիշեցի աբիտուրենտների հետ պարապողների հետ եղողը: Երբ աբիտուրենտը գնում ու բարձր գնահատակն էր ստանում, ասում էին, որ երեխան շատ խելոք է, դրա համար բարձր ստացավ, երբ գնում ու ցածր էր ստանում, ասում էին, որ պարապողն է վատ պարապել:

Ինչևէ, ես «հուզական» գնահատականների հետ գործ չունեմ:

Նորից եմ հիշեցնում, որ թեման նվիրված չէր ԲՈՒՀ-երին, իսկ շեղումը ու հիմնավորումը, որ կապակցված են, արհեստածին են:

----------


## davidus

Ես էդքան էլ համաձայն չեմ այն մտքի հետ, որ նոր դասախոսների մեծամասնությունը իրենց հներից էլ բեթար վատն են: Անձամբ ես ունեցել եմ մի քանի երիտասարդ դասախոսներ, որոնց մի ամբողջ ամբիոնի հետ (նույնիսկ գույքն էլ հետը) չէի փոխի: Ու ամենալավը այն էր, որ էդ մարդիկ լրիվ այլ կերպ էին մոտենում ուսուցմանը: Նրանց դասերը ինձ մոտ ավելի շատ են տպավորվել, քան մի երկու բիձու լեկցիաները, որոնց գիտելիքը հենց էդ լեկցիայով էլ սահմանափակվում էր: Այնպես որ միանշանակ չի պնդել, որ հին վատերին փոխարինում են նոր էլ բեթարները:

----------

Chuk (26.05.2010), Tig (26.05.2010), Շինարար (26.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

Այսօր ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանը ներկայացրեց «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքում նախատեսված լրամշակումները: Այսպիսով, Հայաստանի հանրակրթական դպրոցների 1 տոկոսը կլինեն օտար լեզվով ուսուցմամբ դպրոցներ: Ըստ Աշոտյանի՝ նախատեսված 15 դպրոցներից 8-ը կգործեն Երևանում, իսկ 7-ը` մարզերում: «Միևնույն լեզվով կարող է լինել 5 դպրոց։ Ռուսական դպրոցների վերածննդի դարաշրջան չի լինելու», – պարզաբանեց նա։ «Խոշոր խաղացողների» շրջանակում նախարարը նշեց ռուսական և անգլիական դպրոցները։

Իսկ հայագիտական առարկաների դասավանդման ձևն ու ծավալը օտարալեզու դպրոցներում նույնն են մնալու, ինչպես սովորական հանրակրթական դպրոցներում։ «Հայոց լեզու, գրականություն, հայ ժողովրդի պատմություն ու հայ կրոնի պատմությունը նույն ծավալով մնալու են որպես հանրակրթական ծրագրի բաղկացուցիչ մաս», - ասաց նա։

Աշոտյանը նշեց, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցները պետական չեն լինելու, այլ կֆինանսավորվեն մասնավոր հատվածի և հասարակական կազմակերպությունների կողմից։ Ինչ վերաբերում է կրթական աստիճանին, ապա օտարալեզու դպրոցները կբացվեն միջին և տարրական դպրոցների հիմքի վրա, այսինքն՝ 5–րդ դասարանից սկսած։

Աղբկուր՝  Tert.am

հ.գ. սկսվեց կուտ տալու պրոցեսները… :Angry2:

----------


## Chuk

Դիսկրիմինացիա  :Angry2:

----------

Tig (26.05.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Աշոտյանը նշեց, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցները պետական չեն լինելու, այլ կֆինանսավորվեն մասնավոր հատվածի և հասարակական կազմակերպությունների կողմից։ Ինչ վերաբերում է կրթական աստիճանին, ապա օտարալեզու դպրոցները կբացվեն *միջին և տարրական դպրոցների հիմքի վրա, այսինքն՝ 5–րդ դասարանից սկսած։*
> 
> Աղբկուր՝  Tert.am


հոպ.. սխալ էի կարդացել..... կներեք...

ժողովուրդ, ինչ անենք.... սրան վերացնել ա պետք  :Think:

----------

My World My Space (26.05.2010), Tig (26.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

> հոպ.. սխալ էի կարդացել..... կներեք...
> 
> ժողովուրդ, ինչ անենք.... սրան վերացնել ա պետք


Եկեք բողոքի ակցիա կազմակերպենք…
Մի հատ պահանջների փաստաթուղթ մշակենք, ու ոչ միայն օտարալեզուների առթիվ, այլ ընդհանրապես դպրոցների վիճակի մասին… ստորագրություններ հավաքենք, դիմենք քաղաքապետարան… ու ցույց անենք… :Think:  ո՞վ գիտի ձևերը…

հ.գ. մենակ թե եկեք շաբաթ օրով անենք, որ գործի չլինենք…

----------

Chuk (26.05.2010), My World My Space (26.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (26.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ուրեմն նոր շատ պարզ հաշվարկ արեցի:
Էսպես, V և բարձր դասարաններում սովորում են 300,000 աշակերտ (իրականում ավելի քիչ):
Այդ թվում ունենք 20 դպրոց, որոնցում սովորում են 1,000-ից ավելի աշակերտներ (հուշեմ, որ դպրոցների 25 տոկոսից ավելիում սովորում են մինչև 100 աշակերտներ, այդ թվում ունենք ասենք 7 հոգանոց դպրոցներ): Բոլոր հիմքերն ունենք ենթադրելու, որ այս դպրոցները կվայելեն մեծ հետաքրքրություն, կունենան ներդրումներ ու դրանցում կսովորեն շատ աշակերտներ, կլինեն մեծ դպրոցներ: Վերցնենք 1000 հոգի ամեն դպրոցում: Արդեն ստացվեց աշակերտների 5 տոկոս:

Սա ասում եմ ցույց տալու համար, որ 1 տոկոսի մասին խոսակցությունը հասարակ կուտ ա:

Բացի դրանից ինձ հետաքրքրում է օրենքի նախագիծը: Օրինակ մինչև հիմա խոսում էին 2 տոկոսից, բայց առկա օրենքի նախագծում տոկոսների մասին որևէ խոսք չկար: 

Կամ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում, որ ամեն լեզվով մաքս 5 դպրոց: Կամ թվի սահմանափակումը ո՞րս ա: Այսինքն եթե արդեն 15 տոկոս կա, հիմա մեկն ուզում ա ճապոնական դպրոց բացի, բայց արդեն նման դպրոցների թիվը լրացել է, մինչդեռ «պահանջարկ» էլ կա, այս կողմը դառնում է տուժա՞ծ:

Էլ չեմ խոսում, որ անգամ տոկոսներն ամրագրելուց հետո ջրի ճամփա ենք սարքում հետագայում «ըստ պահանջի» այն մեծացնելու, 2,3..,5,...29.5,...,86 սարքելու համար:

Այլ կերպ ասած *ոչ մի օտարալեզու դպրոց*: Դեմ ենք ու վերջ:

----------

Adriano (26.05.2010), Annushka (27.05.2010), Ariadna (27.05.2010), davidus (27.05.2010), matlev (26.05.2010), Tig (27.05.2010), Ձայնալար (26.05.2010), Շինարար (26.05.2010), Ուլուանա (26.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (26.05.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Եկեք բողոքի ակցիա կազմակերպենք…
> Մի հատ պահանջների փաստաթուղթ մշակենք, ու ոչ միայն օտարալեզուների առթիվ, այլ ընդհանրապես դպրոցների վիճակի մասին… ստորագրություններ հավաքենք, դիմենք *քաղաքապետարան*… ու ցույց անենք… ո՞վ գիտի ձևերը…
> 
> հ.գ. մենակ թե եկեք շաբաթ օրով անենք, որ գործի չլինենք…


Տիգրան ջան քաղաքապետարան չէ, կառավարություն... տո մի հատ էլ նախագահական կուղարկենք: 

Կառաջարկեի նշածդ երկու հիմնախնդիրները չմիացնել, որ պահանջը ավելի հստակ լինի: Ուղղակի պետք է նամակում ամրագրել մեր պահանջները կոնկրետ այս խնդրի վերաբերյալ, ու անել կոնկրետ առաջարկներ: Իսկ ընդհանուր, դպրոցների վատ վիճակի մասին բարձրաձայնելը մի տեսակ հասցեական չի լինի, լղոզված կլինի: Դպրոցների համար պետք ա առաջարկությունների փաթեթ մշակել ու դրանով դիմել, որ ավելի ռեալ լինի.... թե չէ իրանք մեզնից լավ գիտեն ինչ վիճակ ա դպրոցներում, բայց ուղեղները չի աշխատում, որ գոնե մի փոքր գործնական քայլ անեն:

----------

Tig (27.05.2010)

----------


## dvgray

ընդանրապես ասած…  :Smile: 
կարծում եմ այս ամենը բրեխնյա է /իմ սիրած ռուսի լեզվով ասած/
ուրեմն: քիչ առաջ կինո մոսկվան էր, դրանից առաջ եսին ինչ /էշություն …/
ուրեմն,սրանք պրիմիտիվ սովետական-ռուսական տեխնալոգիաներ են: երբ ժողովդին արգելված է զբաղվել իրան հուզող հասարակական հարցերով /անօրինական ընտրություններ և դրա հետևանքները…/  ու դրա փոխարեն *նկարվում են* խնդիրներ, որոնց քննարկման ժամանակ էլ հագենում է ժողովրդակի հասարակական ծարավը: 

կարծում եմ սրանք էշություններ են, ու սենց բաների վար էներգիա ծախսելը անիմաստություն: հիմա խնդիրը լրիվ այլ էր- ոնր է Սերոժի հեռացումը ու օրինական իշխանության հասատատումը: իսկ դրանցի հետո, ամեն ինչ էլ կընկնի իրա տեղը: ու եթե իսկապես ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունը ուզում է կազախական դպրոցում սովորել , ապա ինչի՞ չէ ու: մեծամասնության կամքը՝ օրենք է: կամ եթե ուզի ժողովուրդը օպերան քանդել, ու տեղը հավաբուն սարքել՝ ապա դա պետք է կատարվի: բայց միմիայն այն բանից հետո, եթե իսկապես հաստատվի ժողովրդի իշխանությունը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ընդանրապես ասած… 
> կարծում եմ այս ամենը բրեխնյա է /իմ սիրած ռուսի լեզվով ասած/
> ուրեմն: քիչ առաջ կինո մոսկվան էր, դրանից առաջ եսին ինչ /էշություն …/
> ուրեմն,սրանք պրիմիտիվ սովետական-ռուսական տեխնալոգիաներ են: երբ ժողովդին արգելված է զբաղվել իրան հուզող հասարակական հարցերով /անօրինական ընտրություններ և դրա հետևանքները…/  ու դրա փոխարեն *նկարվում են* խնդիրներ, որոնց քննարկման ժամանակ էլ հագենում է ժողովրդակի հասարակական ծարավը: 
> 
> կարծում եմ սրանք էշություններ են, ու սենց բաների վար էներգիա ծախսելը անիմաստություն: հիմա խնդիրը լրիվ այլ էր- ոնր է Սերոժի հեռացումը ու օրինական իշխանության հասատատումը: իսկ դրանցի հետո, ամեն ինչ էլ կընկնի իրա տեղը: ու եթե իսկապես ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունը ուզում է կազախական դպրոցում սովորել , ապա ինչի՞ չէ ու: մեծամասնության կամքը՝ օրենք է: կամ եթե ուզի ժողովուրդը օպերան քանդել, ու տեղը հավաբուն սարքել՝ ապա դա պետք է կատարվի: բայց միմիայն այն բանից հետո, եթե իսկապես հաստատվի ժողովրդի իշխանությունը:


Ճիշտ ես ասում Դիվ ջան, բայց մենակ Սերժի հեռացումը քիչ ա… պետք ա ամբողջ համակարգի վրա հարձակվել և ցանկացած միջոցով ոչ միայն սեժի դեմ այլ ամբողջ համակարգի… իրանք չպիտի կարաողանան շնչել… այգու հարցը, էն տղի ինքնասպանության հարցը, թեղուտի հարցը… ու մի վագոն էլի որ հա էլ կա ամեն բնագավառում… ամենահասարկ չինովնիկը պտի հասկանա որ վրյանտ չկա հին ձևով… 

անձամբ ես ցանկացած քայլ ողջունում եմ… Սուխուդյանին մատաղ…

----------

Ariadna (27.05.2010), Chuk (27.05.2010), Tig (27.05.2010), Ձայնալար (27.05.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Ճիշտ ես ասում Դիվ ջան, բայց մենակ Սերժի հեռացումը քիչ ա… պետք ա ամբողջ համակարգի վրա հարձակվել և ցանկացած միջոցով ոչ միայն սեժի դեմ այլ ամբողջ համակարգի… իրանք չպիտի կարաողանան շնչել… այգու հարցը, էն տղի ինքնասպանության հարցը, թեղուտի հարցը… ու մի վագոն էլի որ հա էլ կա ամեն բնագավառում… ամենահասարկ չինովնիկը պտի հասկանա որ վրյանտ չկա հին ձևով… 
> 
> անձամբ ես ցանկացած քայլ ողջունում եմ… Սուխուդյանին մատաղ…


Մեֆ  ջան: Ամբողջ հարցը այն է, որ այս հարցերը հենց իրանք էն տշել ընդանուր օգտագործման համար: ստեղ հեչ էլ ճնշման հարց չէ: դու կասկածում ես՞ , որ եթե մտքներին տեղ լիներ, կես ժամվա մեջ էս օրենքը շուտվանից կընդունեին ու սկի ախ էլ չէին քաշի:

սենց արդեն շուտով Հայաստանում գլխավոր քննարկման հարցերը դիշովիանում ու մանրանում են… մի հատ դու ինքտ հիշի, թե օրինակ 88 թվի կեսերին ժողովուրդը ինչ համաշխարհային գլոբալ խնդիրնբերի մեջ էր ու ինչ խնդիրներ  էր քննարկում: իսկ 91 թվից սկսած ժողովդին ոնց՞ կզցրին. դիշովացրին… նայի, մեր հիմնական խնդիրն էր դառլ ՝ լուս ունենք՞ թե չէ ու որ տիպի ակումլյատորը ոնց զարյադկա անել:

նունը և հիմա է: սրանք  լևոնիզմի արժանի շարունակողներն են

----------


## Tig

Դվ ջան, ինչոր տեղ համաձայն եմ, որ սա սարքովի խնդիրա: Ու եթե նույնիսկ օտարալեզուները բացեն, ապա չեմ կարծում որ դրանք ինչոր մեծ ազդեցություն կունենան, ուղակի հերթական փողերի լվացման ոլորտ կդառնա…
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա իշխանափողության ու մանր խնդիրներին: Եկեք մի հատ մանր խնդիրները լուծել սովորենք նոր անցնենք մեծերին: Ախր մենք հիմա սկի 2+2-ը չգիտենք ու նստած սպասում ենք, թե պողոսը պիտի գա ու ինչոր բան կազմակերպի… Էն էլ հարցա էդ պողոսին ոնց ձեռ կտա… Իսկ եթե ժողովուրդը զգա որ սենց քո ասած «դիշովի» խնդրի հանար կարողանումա ինքնախմբավորվի ու դա իրա դրական արդյունքնա տալիս, կամաց կամաց կսկսի մեծ խնդիրներ դնել իրա առաջ: Հիմա մեզ պայքարելու ձևնա պետք սովորել, ու դա այբունեից պիտի սկսենք, թե չէ սրանք նենց են արել, որ մենք սկի տառերն էլ չենք հիշում, ուր մնաց թե ժողովուրդը ինքնակազմավորվի ու իշխանափոխություն անի…

Դավ ջան, իսկ փաստաթուղթ կազմելու ու ամեն տեղ ուղարկելու համար 10 ձեռքով կողմ եմ: Մենակ թե էս ամեն ինչը պիտի խելացի ձևով արվի: Համապատասխան մասնագետների ու մտածողների խորհուրդա պետք: Առաջարկում եմ հիմա ամեն մեկս մեր հասկացածով կազմենք որոշակի փաստաթուղթ ու հետո քննարկենք դրանք, մեկը մյուսով լրացնենք, ավել պակասը հաշվի առնենք ու տենց առաջ գնանք…

----------

davidus (27.05.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Դավ ջան, իսկ փաստաթուղթ կազմելու ու ամեն տեղ ուղարկելու համար 10 ձեռքով կողմ եմ: Մենակ թե էս ամեն ինչը պիտի խելացի ձևով արվի: Համապատասխան մասնագետների ու մտածողների խորհուրդա պետք: Առաջարկում եմ հիմա ամեն մեկս մեր հասկացածով կազմենք որոշակի փաստաթուղթ ու հետո քննարկենք դրանք, մեկը մյուսով լրացնենք, ավել պակասը հաշվի առնենք ու տենց առաջ գնանք…


Հանդիպում ա հասունանում??  :Think:   :Think:

----------

My World My Space (27.05.2010), Tig (27.05.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ  ջան: Ամբողջ հարցը այն է, որ այս հարցերը հենց իրանք էն տշել ընդանուր օգտագործման համար: ստեղ հեչ էլ ճնշման հարց չէ: դու կասկածում ես՞ , որ եթե մտքներին տեղ լիներ, կես ժամվա մեջ էս օրենքը շուտվանից կընդունեին ու սկի ախ էլ չէին քաշի:
> 
> սենց արդեն շուտով Հայաստանում գլխավոր քննարկման հարցերը դիշովիանում ու մանրանում են… մի հատ դու ինքտ հիշի, թե օրինակ 88 թվի կեսերին ժողովուրդը ինչ համաշխարհային գլոբալ խնդիրնբերի մեջ էր ու ինչ խնդիրներ  էր քննարկում: իսկ 91 թվից սկսած ժողովդին ոնց՞ կզցրին. դիշովացրին… նայի, մեր հիմնական խնդիրն էր դառլ ՝ լուս ունենք՞ թե չէ ու որ տիպի ակումլյատորը ոնց զարյադկա անել:
> 
> նունը և հիմա է: սրանք  լևոնիզմի արժանի շարունակողներն են


Դիվ ջան, մանր խնդիր չկա, կա մանր վերաբերմուք

----------

davidus (27.05.2010), Tig (27.05.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Դավ ջան, իսկ փաստաթուղթ կազմելու ու ամեն տեղ  ուղարկելու համար 10 ձեռքով կողմ եմ: Մենակ թե էս ամեն ինչը պիտի խելացի  ձևով արվի: Համապատասխան մասնագետների ու մտածողների խորհուրդա պետք:  Առաջարկում եմ հիմա ամեն մեկս մեր հասկացածով կազմենք որոշակի փաստաթուղթ  ու հետո քննարկենք դրանք, մեկը մյուսով լրացնենք, ավել պակասը հաշվի առնենք  ու տենց առաջ գնանք…







> Հանդիպում ա հասունանում??


Պատրաստ եմ օժանդակել փաստաթղթի ստեղծման գործում.....

----------

Tig (27.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացումը «Ազգային ինքնորոշում» միավորման առաջնորդ Պարույր Հայրիկյանը ազգադավ և շատ վտանգավոր քայլ է համարում` «Հանրապետական» կուսակցությանը կոչ անելով ձերբազատվել այդ նախաձեռնությունից։

«Մեղքը թող գցեն՝ ում վրա ցանկանում են՝ նախագահի, վարչապետի, բայց ՀՀԿ–ը ճիշտ կանի՝ սահմանազատվի այդ նախաձեռնությունից և պաշտոնական մակարդակով հետ կանչի իր նշանակած նախարարին»,– այսօր լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանն ասաց Հայրիկյանը։

Նա օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման նախաձեռնությունը գույժ է համարում, նշելով, որ չկա ավելի նողկալի բան, քան անկախ Հայաստանում հայոց լեզվի նկատմամբ արհամարհանքի նման դրսևորումն է։

«Խնդիրը հետևյալն է. ասում են, որ համաշխարհային քաղաքակրթական, գիտակրթական ձեռքբերումներին ինտեգրվելու համար պետք է հայերենից հրաժարվել, և դրա փոխարեն երիտասարդներին կրթություն տալ այլ լեզվով։

Դա ցուցադրական, նսեմացնող վերաբերմունք է հայերենի նկատմամբ։ Եթե դա լավ բան է, ապա պետք է բոլոր հայերը հասկանային։ Սակայն շատերը դեմ են այդ նախագծին»,– նշեց բանախոսը։

Հայրիկյանը Կրթության և գիտության նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանի այդ նախաձեռնությունը համարեց նաև դավաճան և ազգադավ նախաձեռնություն։

Նա նշեց, որ 1տոկոս կազմող այդ դպրոցների նկատմամբ 99 տոկոս կազմող հայկական դպրոցները վատ տրամադրությամբ կլցվեն։

«Անշուշտ կգտնվեն Նաիրի Հունանյաններ, ովքեր կգնան և կվառեն այդ դպրոցները»,–ասաց նա։

Աղբյուր՝ Tert.am

----------

Ariadna (28.05.2010), Chuk (27.05.2010), davidus (27.05.2010), Արևածագ (27.05.2010), Ձայնալար (27.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

«Չորրորդ ինքնիշխանություն». Սովետական խաբեություն

11:23 • 27.05.10

Թերթը անդրադարձել է երեկ ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանի հնչեցրած այն մտքին, ըստ որի Հայաստանի հանրակրթական դպրոցների 1 տոկոսը կլինեն օտար լեզվով ուսուցմամբ դպրոցներ, որոնցից 8-ը կգործեն Երևանում, 7-ը՝ մարզերում և նկատել.

Թե ինչ լեզվով են կրթություն ստացել այս «ծրագրի» հեղինակները՝ դժվարանում ենք ասել, բայց թվաբանության դասերից հաստատ փախել են։ Այնպես որ՝ ստիպված ենք լրացնել այդ բացը։ Ուրեմն, եթե Երևանում 8 օտարալեզու դպրոց է բացվելու, և դա կազմելու է ընդհանուր թվի 1 տոկոսը, նշանակում է՝ Երևանում պիտի 800 դպրոց լինի։ Կա՞ արդյոք Երևանում 800 դպրոց։ Իհարկե չկա։ Որքանով տեղյակ ենք, Երևանում ամենաշատը մի 250 դպրոց կա, հետևաբար՝ եթե նույնիսկ օրինազիծն ընդունվի, Երևանում կարող է բացվել օտարալեզու կրթությամբ առավելագույնը 3 դպրոց։

Ձեզ դուր չեկա՞վ այս թվաբանությունը։ Լավ, հարցին այլ կողմից նայենք։ Այսօր Երևանի դպրոցներում սովորում է մոտ 100-120 հազար աշակերտ։ 8 օտարալեզու դպրոցներում հաստատ աշակերտների պակաս չի զգացվի, չէ՞։ Դրանցից յուրաքանչյուրում, ոնց էլ լինի, մի հազար աշակերտ կհավաքվի։ Ստացվեց 8 հազար։ Ու ստացվեց, որ Երևանում աշակերտների 7-8 տոկոսը սովորելու է օտարալեզու դպրոցներում։ Այսինքն՝ այդ «1 տոկոսը» սովորական խաբեություն է։ Ինչը և պահանջվում էր ապացուցել։

Աղբյուր՝ Tert.am

----------

Ariadna (28.05.2010), Chuk (27.05.2010), davidus (27.05.2010), My World My Space (27.05.2010), Արևածագ (27.05.2010), Ձայնալար (02.06.2010), Շինարար (27.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այսօր «Հայելի» ակումբում ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանը ասել է ,որ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը վերաբերող օրենքի լրամշակված տարբերակով նախատեսված է բացել նման 15 դպրոցներ, ինչը կազմում է գործող հանրակրթական դպրոցների 1%-ը։ Նա հավելել է, որ այդ 15 դպրոցներից առավելագույնը 8-ը կարող են լինել Երևանում, մնացած 7-ը' ՀՀ մարզերում։ Այդ դպրոցները պետական չեն լինելու, հայագիտական առարկաները դասավանդվելու են հայերենով և նույն ծավալով, ինչ-որ սովորական հանրակրթական դպրոցներում, օտարալեզու հանրակրթությունը թույլատրվելու է միայն միջին և ավագ դպրոցներում, այսինքն՝ 5-րդ դասարանից սկսած: Միևնույն լեզվով այլալեզու հանրակրթական ծրագրեր դասավանդող ուսումնակական հաստատությունների թիվը 5-ից ավելի չի լինելու։ 

Աղբյուրը՝ norhayastan.ru

----------


## Tig

«Սարդարապատը» առաջարկում է օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման դեմ ստորագրահավաք նախաձեռնել

18:31 • 27.05.10

Այսօր «Սարդարապատ» շարժումը նախաձեռնել էր հասարակական քննարկումներ Լեզվի մասին օրենքում փոփոխություններ կատարելու օրինագծի շուրջ։ Ինչպես տեղեկացրեց շարժման անդամ Արամ Ապատյանը, այսօր «Սարդարապատի» անդամները հանդիպել են ԱԺ գիտության, կրթության, մշակույթի, երիտասարդության և սպորտի հարցերի մշտական հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Արտակ Դավթյանի հետ։

Ապատյանը նշեց, որ Դավթյանի հետ հանդիպմանը շարժման անդամները ներկայացրել են իրենց մոտեցումներն այս հարցում։ Ապատյանը տեղեկացրեց, որ Լեզվի մասին օրենքում փոփոխություններ կատարելու օրինագիծը կդրվի հանձնաժողովի քննարկմանը մյուս շաբաթ՝ ուրբաթ օրը։

Հանդիպման ընթացքում շարժման անդամները ներկայացրեցին իրենց մոտեցումներն այս հարցում։ Այսպես, Գևորգ Արզումանյանն առաջարկեց կազմակերպել ստորագրահավաք ընդդեմ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման։ Արզումանյանի առաջարկով համապարփակ համապատասխան տեքստը պետք է պատրաստի Ժուռնալիստների միությունը։ Նա նաև առաջարկեց ուղարկել ստորագրահավաքի արդյունքները նախագահի գրասենյակ, ԱԺ և տարածել լրատվամիջոցներով։

Հայկ Բալանյանն իր հերթին ուրախությամբ նշեց, որ այս թեմայով քննադատական հոդվածները բազմաթիվ են, իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ «հասարակությունը չի ննջում»։ Նա նաև առաջարկեց իրավաբանների միջոցով պարզել՝ համապատասխանում են, թե ոչ այդ փոփոխությունները ՀՀ Սահմանադրությանը։

Tert.am

հ.գ. «Սարդարապատ» շարժումից ովա տեղյա՞կ… գնանք ստորագրենք:

----------


## davidus

> Հանդիպման ընթացքում շարժման անդամները ներկայացրեցին իրենց մոտեցումներն այս հարցում։ Այսպես, Գևորգ Արզումանյանն առաջարկեց կազմակերպել ստորագրահավաք ընդդեմ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման։ Արզումանյանի առաջարկով *համապարփակ համապատասխան տեքստը պետք է պատրաստի Ժուռնալիստների միությունը։* Նա նաև առաջարկեց ուղարկել ստորագրահավաքի արդյունքները նախագահի գրասենյակ, ԱԺ և տարածել լրատվամիջոցներով։


բայց սրա տրամաբանությունը որն ա???? ինչի ժուռնալիստների միությունը??  ժողովուրդ, ստեղ մի քիչ մասնագիտական մոտեցում ա պահանջվում....  :Angry2:

----------

My World My Space (27.05.2010), Tig (31.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

Սիրով տեղեկացնում ենք ձեզ, որ հունիսի 2-ին՝ առաջիկա չորեքշաբթի օրը, ժամը 16:00 Թեքեյան մշակույթի կենտրոնում տեղի կունենա համաժողով՝ նվիրված օտարալեզու դպրոցների խնդրին։ Համաժողովին կմասնակցեն ճանաչված մտավորականներ, հրապարակախոսներ, հասարակական և քաղաքական գործիչներ։ Նրանց մի մասը հանդես կգա նաև ելույթով։ Նախատեսվում է համաժողովի անունից ընդունել ուղերձ-հայտարարություն, որի տակ կստորագրեն բոլոր մասնակիցները։
Հրավիրում ենք բոլորիդ մասնակցել այս կարևորագույն միջոցառմանը։

Կառավարությունը «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքում փոփոխությունների նախագիծը գալիք շաբաթ ներկայացնելու է Ազգային Ժողովի Գիտության եւ կրթության հանձնաժողովի քննարկմանը: Մենք պնալավորում ենք հանդիպումներ անցկացնել ԱԺ պատգամավորների հետ:

Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ցանկանում են մասնակցել այդ հանդիպումներին եւ/կամ օգնել կազմակերպելու այդ հանդիպումները խնդրում ենք զանգահարել Իզաբելլա Սարգսայնին 091 43 64 15 հեռախոսահամարով կամ գրել isabella.sargsyan@gmail.com հասցեով:

Շնորհակալություն:
«Մենք դե՜մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խումբ։

հ.գ. ցավոք ինձ հարմար ժամ չի` աշխատանքի եմ...

----------

Chuk (31.05.2010), davidus (31.05.2010), Չամիչ (31.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (02.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Սիրով տեղեկացնում ենք ձեզ, որ հունիսի 2-ին՝ առաջիկա չորեքշաբթի օրը, ժամը 16:00 Թեքեյան մշակույթի կենտրոնում տեղի կունենա համաժողով՝ նվիրված օտարալեզու դպրոցների խնդրին։ Համաժողովին կմասնակցեն ճանաչված մտավորականներ, հրապարակախոսներ, հասարակական և քաղաքական գործիչներ։ Նրանց մի մասը հանդես կգա նաև ելույթով։ Նախատեսվում է համաժողովի անունից ընդունել ուղերձ-հայտարարություն, որի տակ կստորագրեն բոլոր մասնակիցները։
> Հրավիրում ենք բոլորիդ մասնակցել այս կարևորագույն միջոցառմանը։
> 
> Կառավարությունը «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքում փոփոխությունների նախագիծը գալիք շաբաթ ներկայացնելու է Ազգային Ժողովի Գիտության եւ կրթության հանձնաժողովի քննարկմանը: Մենք պնալավորում ենք հանդիպումներ անցկացնել ԱԺ պատգամավորների հետ:
> 
> Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ցանկանում են մասնակցել այդ հանդիպումներին եւ/կամ օգնել կազմակերպելու այդ հանդիպումները խնդրում ենք զանգահարել Իզաբելլա Սարգսայնին 091 43 64 15 հեռախոսահամարով կամ գրել isabella.sargsyan@gmail.com հասցեով:
> 
> Շնորհակալություն:
> «Մենք դե՜մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խումբ։
> ...


Իսկ Թեքեյան մշակույթի կենտրոնի հասցեն կասե՞ք :Blush:

----------


## Ձայնալար

ՀՀ, 0001, ք.Երևան,
Խանջյան 50
Հեռ.` +(374 10) 573057 / 575823
Ֆաքս` +(374 10) 555783
Էլ.հասցե` info@tekeyancentre.am

----------

Tig (31.05.2010), Չամիչ (31.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Տեղեկացնում եմ, որ կառավարությունն արդեն ԱԺ է ուղարկել օրենքի «լրամշակված» տարբերակը, որը ներկայացնում եմ ստորև.



> _Լրամշակված տարբերակ
> Կ-8761-20.04.2010,01.06.2010-ԳԿ-010/0_
> *ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ
> ՕՐԵՆՔԸ
> «Հանրակրթության մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքում լրացումներ կատարելու մասին*
> *Հոդված 1.* «Հանրակրթության մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության (2009 թվականի հուլիսի 10-ի ՀՕ-160-Ն օրենքի (այսուհետեւ` օրենք) 4-րդ հոդվածի 9՟րդ մասում «պահանջներին համապատասխան» բառերից հետո լրացնել  «բացառությամբ օրենքով նախատեսված դեպքերի» բառերով:
> 
> *Հոդված 2.* Օրենքի 7-րդ հոդվածը  լրացնել  6-1 -րդ մասով, հետեւյալ բովանդակությամբ`
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://parliament.am/drafts.php?sel=...&DraftID=20706

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:32 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:30 ----------

Եվ սա.



> _Լրամշակված տարբերակ
> Կ-876-20.04.2010,01.06.2010-ԳԿ-010/0_
> *ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ
> ՕՐԵՆՔԸ
> «Լեզվի մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքում փոփոխություններ եւ լրացում կատարելու մասին*
> *Հոդված 1.* «Լեզվի մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության (1993 թվականի մարտի 30՟ի  Հ.Ն. 0773-1 ՀՕ-52) օրենքի 2-րդ հոդվածում`
> 
> 1) առաջին պարբերությունը շարադրել հետեւյալ խմբագրությամբ`
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://parliament.am/drafts.php?sel=...&DraftID=20701

----------


## Ձայնալար

Օրենք-կռուտիտ: Ոնց-որ ժամանակին զինապարտության մասին օրենքը իբր թե հետ կանչեցին, բայց դրա փոխարեն տարեկետումով տեղերը ամեն տարի կիսով չափ պակասեցնում են:

----------

Chuk (02.06.2010), davidus (02.06.2010), Tig (02.06.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Խիստ հատկանշական է ՀՀ *լեզվի* մասին օրենքի փոփոխության նախագծում, որը հրապարակվել է ԱԺ պաշտոնական կայքում, հետևյալ սխալների առկայությունը.

այն ուսումնական հաստատություն*ները*, *որոնք* հանրակրթությունը կազմակերպում են օտար լեզուներով, կարող *է* գործել բացառապես Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարության որոշումովորոշումով*?* _(անհասկանալի կետադրական նշան)_չո*ր*որդնախ*ա*նական*'*հայոց լեզու*'* _ (հայերենում նման չակերտներ չկան)_

----------

Ariadna (02.06.2010), davidus (02.06.2010), Rammstein (03.06.2010), Tig (02.06.2010), Արևածագ (04.06.2010), Ձայնալար (02.06.2010), Մանուլ (02.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (02.06.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ու մեկել աբսուրդ է դպրոցների քանակը նշել, առանց աշակերտների թիվը նշելու:

----------

Chuk (02.06.2010), Rammstein (03.06.2010), Tig (02.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (02.06.2010)

----------


## herastan

Մարդիկ շփոթում են ռուսերեն լեզվի իմացությունը և ռուսական դպրոցը։
Բարձրացնել է պեք ուղակի ռուսերեն և այլ լեզուների ուսուցման մակարդակը հայկական դպրոցներում։
Իսկ բարձրակարգ մասնագետների պատրաստման համար ուղակի պետք է ստղծել մասնագիտացված թեքումով դպրոց՛ ֆիզ–մաթ դպրոցի նմանությամբ։
Ռուսական դպրոցը քաղաքական խաղ է ։

----------

Chuk (02.06.2010), Rammstein (03.06.2010), Tig (02.06.2010), Ձայնալար (02.06.2010), Մանուլ (02.06.2010), Շինարար (02.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (02.06.2010)

----------


## Chuk

ՀՀ ԿԳ նախարարությունը տարածել է հետևյալ հաղորդագրությունը, որն արդեն տեղակայված է մի շարք լրատվական կայքերում.




> Հայտարարություն	02.06.2010  
> 
> 
> «Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին»  ՀՀ օրենքներում  փոփոխություններ կատարելու օրենսդրական նախաձեռնության կապակցությամբ այսօր Թեքեյան մշակութային միությունում «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խումբը կազմակերպում է համաժողով, որին մասնակցելու հրավեր էր ստացել նաև ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանը: Նախարարն իր պատրաստակամությունն էր հայտնել մասնակցել համաժողովին, լսել մասնակիցների տեսակետները, ինչպես նաև արտահայտել ՀՀ կառավարության  մոտեցումները տվյալ հարցի վերաբերյալ, առավել ևս, որ ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարարությունը, ինչպես բազմիցս հայտարարվել է, նշված թեմայով հանրային քննարկումների նախաձեռնողն է եղել:
> 
> Հետևաբար, նախարարի` համաժողովին մասնակցելու նպատակը նաև կառուցողական քննարկման ծավալումն էր: Մինչդեռ տարօրինակ է, որ համաժողովի նախաձեռնող խումբն այսօր հայտնում է. «Համաժողովը բաց է բոլոր հյուրերի մասնակցության համար, սակայն համաժողովի կազմակերպիչները նպատակահարմար չեն գտնում պաշտոնական տեսակետը ևս մեկ անգամ հնչեցնելը»` այսպիսով բացառելով այլակարծության որևէ դրսևորում: Վստահ ենք, որ նման մոտեցումը սահմանափակում է հարցի շուրջ կառուցողական երկխոսության և առողջ քննարկումների հնարավորությունը, և մեզ մնում է  միայն ափսոսանք հայտնել, որ համաժողովի կազմակերպիչները նպատակ ունեն միայն «համակողմանիորեն ներկայացնել մասնակիցների անհամաձայնությունը»:
> Միաժամանակ, հարկ ենք համարում նշել, որ ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարարությունը պատրաստակամ է միշտ մասնակցել կրթության և գիտության ոլորտին վերաբերող յուրաքանչյուր հարցի հրապարակային քննարկմանը:


Անկեղծ ասած ես փոքր ինչ կասկածում եմ, որ եղել է ներկայացված տեսքով մերժում՝ տեսակետի ներկայացման համար:

----------

davidus (02.06.2010), Tig (02.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

> ՀՀ ԿԳ նախարարությունը տարածել է հետևյալ հաղորդագրությունը, որն արդեն տեղակայված է մի շարք լրատվական կայքերում.
> 
> 
> 
> Անկեղծ ասած ես փոքր ինչ կասկածում եմ, որ եղել է ներկայացված տեսքով մերժում՝ տեսակետի ներկայացման համար:


Էս էլ Թերթ.ամ-ի համապատասխան հոդվածը…


*Արմեն Աշոտյանը համաժողովին չի մասնակցի. նրա կարծիքն արդեն լսել են*

16:15 • 02.06.10


ՀՀ կրթության նախարարությունը տարածել է հաղորդագրություն, որում տեղեկացնում է, որ նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանը երեկ ընդունել էր «Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» ՀՀ օրենքներում փոփոխություններ կատարելու օրենսդրական նախաձեռնության կապակցությամբ այսօր Թեքեյան մշակութային միությունում «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խմբի կազմակերպած համաժողովին մասնակցելու հրավերը։ Նախարարն իր պատրաստակամությունն էր հայտնել՝ մասնակցել համաժողովին, լսել մասնակիցների տեսակետները, ինչպես նաև արտահայտել ՀՀ կառավարության մոտեցումները տվյալ հարցի վերաբերյալ։

Սակայն, ըստ հաղորդագրության, համաժողովի նախաձեռնող խումբը «բացառել է այլակարծության որևէ դրսևորում»՝ այսօր հայտնելով. «Համաժողովը բաց է բոլոր հյուրերի մասնակցության համար, սակայն համաժողովի կազմակերպիչները նպատակահարմար չեն գտնում պաշտոնական տեսակետը ևս մեկ անգամ հնչեցնելը»։

«Վստահ ենք, որ նման մոտեցումը սահմանափակում է հարցի շուրջ կառուցողական երկխոսության և առողջ քննարկումների հնարավորությունը, և մեզ մնում է միայն ափսոսանք հայտնել, որ համաժողովի կազմակերպիչները նպատակ ունեն միայն «համակողմանիորեն ներկայացնել մասնակիցների անհամաձայնությունը»»,– ասվում է հաղորդագրությունում:

Հարցի առնչությամբ նախաձեռնող խմբի անդամ Արամ Ապատյանը Tert.am–ին ասաց. «Մեր համաժողովի նպատակը խնդիրը տարբեր կողմերից քննարկելը չէ, սա նախագծին դեմ արտահայտվող մարդկանց կողմից բողոքի յուրատեսակ դրսևորում է, որը, հաշվի առնելով փաստը, որ նախաձեռնության անդամները հիմնականում մտավորականներ են, արտահայտվում է համաժողովի տեսքով։ Մենք շատ լավ գիտենք նախարարի պաշտոնական տեսակետը և կարիք չունենք ևս մեկ անգամ լսել այն։ Մեր համաժողովի նպատակը բանավեճը չէ», – ասաց նա։

ՀՀ ԿԳՆ լրատվության և հասարակայնության հետ կապերի բաժնից Tert.am–ին տեղեկացրեցին, որ Արմեն Աշոտյանը համաժողովին չի մասնակցի։

Tert.am

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:58 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:54 ----------

*Հայերն անգամ անկողնում ռուսերեն են խոսում. Ռուբեն Հախվերդյան*

12:14 • 02.06.10


Երգահան Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանը դեմ է Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը՝ նշելով, որ առանց այն էլ հայ ազգը ամբողջ կյանքում «ռուսաքծնանքով» է զբաղված։

«Մենք պետք է առաջին հերթին մեր լեզուն պահպանենք, որը մեր մաշկն է։ Հայրենիքը լանդշաֆտն ու սարերը չեն, դա մեր լեզուն է։ Հայերն ավելի լավ գիտեն օտարի պատմությունը, անգամ անկողնում ռուսերեն են խոսում։ Սակայն չգիտեն, թե ինչ մշակութային ու սուրբ բեռ են կրում իրնեց ուսերին»,- այսօրվա ասուլիսին ասաց Հախվերդյանը։

Ասուլիսի մյուս մասնակից երաժիշտ Արմեն Թութունջյանը (Չիկոն), համամիտ չէ Հախվերդյանի այս տեսակետին և կարծում է, որ հայերը պետք է նաև խորությամբ օտար լեզուներ ուսումնասիրեն։ Նա կողմ արտահայտվեց օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը՝ ընդգծելով, որ դա չի վնասի հայոց լեզվին։

Tert.am

----------

Ariadna (03.06.2010), Chuk (03.06.2010), davidus (02.06.2010), Չամիչ (02.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Երգահան Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանը դեմ է Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը՝ նշելով, որ առանց այն էլ հայ ազգը ամբողջ կյանքում «ռուսաքծնանքով» է զբաղված։
> 
> «Մենք պետք է առաջին հերթին մեր լեզուն պահպանենք, որը մեր մաշկն է։ Հայրենիքը լանդշաֆտն ու սարերը չեն, դա մեր լեզուն է։ Հայերն ավելի լավ գիտեն օտարի պատմությունը, անգամ անկողնում ռուսերեն են խոսում։ Սակայն չգիտեն, թե ինչ մշակութային ու սուրբ բեռ են կրում իրնեց ուսերին»,- այսօրվա ասուլիսին ասաց Հախվերդյանը։
> 
> Ասուլիսի մյուս մասնակից երաժիշտ Արմեն Թութունջյանը (Չիկոն), համամիտ չէ Հախվերդյանի այս տեսակետին և կարծում է, որ հայերը պետք է նաև խորությամբ օտար լեզուներ ուսումնասիրեն։ Նա կողմ արտահայտվեց օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը՝ ընդգծելով, որ դա չի վնասի հայոց լեզվին։
> 
> Tert.am


ԱԱԱԱԱ, Հաղվերդյանն էլ ա եղել, ոնց էի ուզում գնալ, չստացվեց :Shout:  :Shout:  :Cry:

----------


## Chuk

> ՀԱՄԱԺՈՂՈՎ ԸՆԴԴԵՄ ՕՏԱՐԱԼԵԶՈՒ ԴՊՐՈՑՆԵՐԻ ՆԱԽԱՁԵՌՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ
> 
> Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է “Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը” նախաձեռնող խումբը, հունիսի 2-ին Թեքեյան մշակույթի միության դահլիճում տեղի է ունեցել հասարակական այդ նախաձեռնության կազմակերպած համաժողովը, “որը նպատակ էր հետապնդում մեկ հարկի տակ միավորել կառավարության տխրահռչակ նախագծի բոլոր ընդդիմախոսներին և վճռական և միասնական բողոք արտահայտել դրա դեմ”։
> 
> “Լեփ-լեցուն դահլիճում հնչած ելույթեներում համաժողովի մասնակից անվանի մտավորականները, հասարակական և քաղաքական գործիչները բազմիցս ընդգծեցին կառավարության ներկայացրած օրինագծի անթույլատրելիությունը և կոչ արեցին ներկաներին պայքարել հանուն դրա վիժեցման բոլոր հնարավոր միջոցներով՝ մինչև հաղթական ավարտ։
> 
> Վերջում ընթերցվեց Համաժողովի հայտարարություն-ուղերձը, որի տակ ստորագրեցին միջոցառմանը ներկա հարյուրից ավելի մարդիկ”, ասված է կազմակերպիչների տրամադրած հաղորդագրության մեջ։
> 
> “Համաժողովը  որոշեց, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու ՀՀ Կառավարության նախագիծն անընդունելի է, քանի որ այն մեծագույն հարված է Հայաստանի անկախությանը և հայոց ինքնությանը:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Լրագիր





> Լեզուն գույք չէ պարտքի դիմաց. Բողոք՝ օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ
> 
> 18:23 • 02.06.10
> 
> 
> «Իսկապես, այսօր տխրահռչակ և օրհասական վիճակ է ստեղծվել։ Օտարալեզու դպրոցների հարցի շուրջ չպետք է վիճել, այն էլ մեր անկախության 20-րդ տարում։ Դա ծաղր է, որը փաթաթել են մեր վզին»,- «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խմբի կողմից այսօր կազմակերպված քննարկման ժամանակ ասաց ԳԱԱ թղթակից անդամ Հենրիկ Հովհաննիսյանը։ Կազմակերպիչներն այս նախաձեռնությունը «բողոք» որակեցին:
> 
> Ըստ Հովհաննիսյանի՝ կրթության և գիտության նախարարը պետք է անհապաղ հրաժարական տա, քանի որ վնասակար տարր է. «Դուք լսե՞լ եք նման բան՝ 1 տոկոսով կարելի է։ Նման արտահայտություն անողը չի հասկանում, թե ինչ է օրենքը, նա իրավունք չունի աշխատելու կառավարությունում։ Այն, որ ԿԳ նախարարը չի գիտակցում հայոց լեզվի արժեքը, ներելի է, սակայն, երբ չի հասկանում, թե ինչ է օրենքը, դա ծաղրուծանակ է»։
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

----------

Ariadna (03.06.2010), davidus (03.06.2010), My World My Space (03.06.2010), Rammstein (05.06.2010), Tig (03.06.2010), Շինարար (03.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Արա դե լա՜վն են, էլի մեր իշխանությունները, էս խժդժություն քցելու պրակտիկան լավ իրանցով են արել, ու դրան անկախ իրանցից մասնակցում են էդ դպրոցների բացելուն դեմ մարդիք:




> *Աչքդ թեքեցիր` բանիդ տերը չես.....*
> _Հովհաննես Թումանյան_


հեսա մինչև էս թեմաներն ավարտվեն կպարզվի որ ցեղասպանությունը քննարկող հանձնաժողով ա ստեղծվել ու Ղարաբաղն էլ տրվել ա ազերբայջանին` Զանգեզուրն էլ կարող ա բոնուսի կարգով:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (03.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Մթամ թե սովորական դպրոցները ավարտած,  շարքային բուհերում սովորած ուսանողները շատ են կարողանում իրենց գիտելիքները իրացնեն, որ էլիտար դպրոցներ են բացում, իրենք իրենց ձեռքով օտար հանրապետությունների քաղաքացիներ են պատրաստում:

Օտարալեզու դպրոցները հանգիստ կարելի է կոչել՝ օտարերկրյա քաղաքացիների բուծարան. կամ էլ՝ հայոց ազգի ձուլարան:

----------

davidus (03.06.2010), Rammstein (05.06.2010), Tig (03.06.2010), Ձայնալար (03.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.06.2010), Շինարար (03.06.2010)

----------


## Թիթիզ

> Մենք ձևավորելու ենք էլիտար սերունդ,


ինչ միթե մտացում ենք Օտարալեզու դպրոց  հաճախելը  նշանակում  է Էլիտար սերուդ ունենալ.Իմ մոտ  Էլիտարը ասոցացվում է շատ ուրիշ  բաներով` գիտելիքների  մակարդակով և.այլն(կարող եմ շատ  թվարկել) :Իսկ  լավ սերունդ  դաստիարակելու  համար  նախ լավ  կլինի   բարելավել   ներկայիս  դպրոցները:Այսօրվա  դրությամբ շրջանավարտ  դպրոցն ավարտում է  ուսոցանվող  առարկաներից  տեղյակ  է այնքանով  , որքանով  որ  նա  պարապում է  մասնագետի  մոտ: ու փորձի  այդ  3 առարկայից  բացի  ինչ որ  ուրիշ առարկայից  հարց տուր. այնպիսի դեմք  կնդունի ոնց  որ ճապոներեն ես  հարցնում: Օտարալեզու  դպրոցների  փոխարեն  լավ կլիներ  այս  հարցերի  շուրջ մտացել:Իսկ  լեզու  իմանալը  լավ  բան է  ու կարելի  է  իմանալ ու  սովորել սովորական  հանրակրթական  դպրոցներում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (07.06.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չնայած հայ հանրության աննախադեպ բողոքներին, վաղը` հունիսի 4-ի առավոտյան, Ազգային ժողովի կթրության և գիտության հանձնաժողովը քննարկելու է օրինագծի` գալիք շաբաթ սկսվող քառօրյայում ընդգրկելու հարցը:
Կոչ ենք անում միանալ բողոքի դրսևորմանը, որը կսկսվի վաղն առավոտյան ժամը 10-ին, Աժ մուտքի մոտ, Դեմիրճյան փողոցի կողմից:

----------

Ariadna (04.06.2010), Chuk (03.06.2010), davidus (03.06.2010), My World My Space (03.06.2010), Tig (04.06.2010), Շինարար (03.06.2010), Չամիչ (03.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

Ելույթ ս.թ. հունիսի 2-ի՝ «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» հասարակական նախաձեռնության կազմակերպած համաժողովին

Դավիթ ԳՅՈՒԼԶԱԴՅԱՆ
Բանասիրական գիտությունների թեկնածու, դոցենտ

Նկատի առնելով, որ՝ անկախ Հայաստանի կարճատև գոյության ընթացքում արդեն չորրորդ անգամ պաշտոնապես փորձ է արվում արմատական փոփոխության ենթարկել «Լեզվի մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքը՝ ՀՀ Սահմանադրության 12–րդ՝ ազգապահպան եզակի հոդվածներից մեկը հօդս ցնդեցնելու հեռանկարով, որն այլ բան չէ, եթե ոչ պետական նենգադուլ՝ բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների ձեռքով իրագործվող սաբոտաժ՝ ընդդեմ պետության, այլև այն, որ օրենքի փոփոխության նախագծման բոլոր փորձերին ու գործողություններին անմիջականորեն մասնակցել, ուղղորդողի և առաջնորդողի դեր է ունեցել ԿԳ նախարարությունը, ինչպես նաև այն, որ այսուհետև մեկընդմիշտ բացառվի մեր Սահմանադրությունն ու ազգային արժանապատվությունը ոտնահարող որևէ սանձարձակ փորձի հնարավորությո՛ւնն անգամ՝ Հայաստանի բոլոր ազգաշահ կառույցներին ու կազմակերպություններին, ազնիվ լրագրողներին, ազգանվեր անձանց առաջարկում եմ՝

ա) միասնաբար սկսե՛լ դատական գործընթաց՝ ընդդեմ ՀՀ ԿԳ նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանի՝ ի խնդիր նրա ներկայացրած ազգասպան օրինագծի և իր ելույթներում հայոց արժանավորությունը ժամանակ առ ժամանակ վիրավորող ամբարտավան ձևակերպումների,
բ) անվստահությո՛ւն հայտնել Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Կառավարությանը՝ տարրական գրագիտության մակարդա՛կն իսկ չապահովող հայադավ ու հակապետական օրինագծին հավանություն տալու և այն պաշտոնապես շրջանառելու համար,
գ) կո՛չ անել սփյուռքի հասարակական կազմակերպություններին, ազգային կուսակցություններին, բոլոր նվիրյալ անձանց՝ հայահոծ պետությունների հայկական դեսպանատների առջև կազմակերպելու տևական ցույցեր մինչև հայրենական համարված իշխանությունների՝ լեզվի և կրթության մասին խայտառակ օրինագծերը շրջանառությունից անդարձ հանելը,
դ) լեզվի տեսչությունը, գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիան, Մ. Մաշտոցի անվան Մատենադարանը, բարձրագույն որակավորման հանձնաժողովը դո՛ւրս բերել ԿԳ նախարարության կազմից՝ վերջին երեքը վերակազմավորելով որպես ՀՀ Կառավարությանն առընթեր մարմիններ, իսկ լեզվի տեսչությունը՝ անկախ գերատեսչական մարմին,
ե) լեզվի տեսչությունը, ԲՈՀ-ը, ԿԳ նախարարությունը, մշակույթի նախարարությունը համարե՛լ ապակուսակցական գերատեսչություններ՝ դուրս բերելով նաև քաղծառայության ենթակայությունից,
զ) նշված մարմիններում ղեկավար պաշտոններն ազնիվ մարդկանցով ապահովելու նպատակով պետական թույլտվությամբ (բայց ո՛չ մասնակցությամբ) ստեղծե՛լ հեղինակավոր մտավորականների խորհուրդ և պաշտոնադրումը հաստատե՛լ միայն այդ խորհրդի դրական եզրակացությունից հետո,
է) լեզվակրթական ոլորտում բացառե՛լ համաշխարհային ֆինանսական բոլոր այն աղբյուրներից կատարվող սնուցումը, որոնք ֆինանսավորումն իրականացնում են՝ ի հաշիվ մեր ազգային արժեքների նվաստացման ու վարկաբեկման. այս նույն ոլորտում գերազանցապես հիմնվե՛լ ֆինանսավորման պետական միջոցների, ազգանվեր բարերարների օգնության, ինչպես նաև միայն այն օտարերկրյա կազմակերպությունների միջոցների վրա, որոնց օգնությունը նավաստացուցիչ պայման չի պարունակում,
ը) ս.թ. սեպտեմբերի մեկից ՀՀ Սահմանադրության և լեզվի օրենքի խախտումներով ռուսական դասարաններում սովորող բոլոր հայ երեխաներին տեղափոխե՛լ հայկական դասարաններ՝ պետական ու հասարակական հետևողական հսկողությամբ, պատասխանատվությա՛ն ենթարկել պաշտոնատար անձանց և այն ծնողներին, որոնք փաստաթղթային զեղծարարությամբ ազգային այլ պատկանելություն են «ամրակայել» իրենց զավակների համար,
թ) վե՛րջ տալ պետական ավարտական և բուհի ընդունելության՝ վանդակների «ծտավորմամբ» անցկացվող քննությունների թեստային բթացնող եղանակին,
ժ) հայոց լեզվի դպրոցական դասագրքերը հաստատե՛լ միայն ԳԱԱ Հր. Աճառյանի անվան լեզվաբանության ինստիտուտի գիտխորհրդի դրական եզրակացությունից հետո,
ժա) բարձրացնե՛լ լեզվաբանության ինստիտուտի կարգավիճակը, ընդլայնե՛լ նրա գիտական գործունեության հնարավորությունն ու գործառույթները, դո՛ւրս բերել այդ ինստիտուտը կիսանկուղային խղճուկ ու նվաստացուցիչ վիճակից՝ ապահովելով բնականոն շենքային պայմաններ,
ժբ) դպրոցներում վերականգնե՛լ հայ գրականության, հայոց լեզվի քերականության, հայոց պատմության, երկրաչափության բանավոր քննությունները, ինչպես նաև հայոց լեզվի ու գրականության, միջին դասարանների մաթեմատիկայի, միջին ու բարձր դասարանների հանրահաշվի տարաբնույթ գրավոր (ոչ թեստային) քննությունները,
ժգ) լեզվաբանության ինստիտուտի և լեզվի տեսչության համատեղ գործունեությամբ վերակազմավորե՛լ հայերենի բարձրագույն խորհուրդը՝ նրա որոշումները պարտադիր համարելով հանրապետության ողջ մտավոր կենսագործունեության համար,
ժդ) հասնե՛լ այն բանին, որ ՀՀ Սահմանադրության 12-րդ հոդվածը, այն է՝ «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պետական լեզուն հայերենն է», ներառվի Սահմանադրության անձեռնմխելի հոդվածների շարքը,
ժե) ազգային ինքնության սահմանախախտների դեմ մղվող պայքարի բոլոր միջոցներն ու եղանակները հռչակե՛լ ընդունելի և բարոյական։

Աղբյուր՝  http://blog.ararat-center.org/?p=404

----------

Ariadna (04.06.2010), Chuk (04.06.2010), davidus (04.06.2010), My World My Space (04.06.2010), Rammstein (05.06.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամսի 2-ին ամենալավը Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանն ու Յազիչյանը խոսեցին: Դե Իշխանյանների մասին էլ չեմ էլ ասում  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (04.06.2010), Tig (04.06.2010), Շինարար (04.06.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Կառավարության առաջարկած «Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» ՀՀ օրենքներում փոփոխությունների նախագիծն այսօր դրական եզրակացություն է ստացել ԱԺ գիտության, կրթության, մշակույթի և երիտասարդության հարցերի մշտական հանձնաժողովում՝ 4 կողմ, 3 դեմ ձայներով։
> 
> Չնայած շրջանառվող խոսակցություններին, թե ՀՀԿ–ում նախագծի առնչությամբ տարակարծություններ կան, հանձնաժողովի չորս հանրապետական պատգամավորներն էլ կողմ քվեարկեցին օրինագծին։
> 
> ԲՀԿ–ից Նաիրա Զոհրաբյանն առաջարկեց օտարալեզու կրթության անցնել ավագ դպրոցներում։ Հիմնական զեկուցող Արմեն Աշոտյանը պատասխանեց, որ միայն առաջին ընթերցումից հետո նույն առաջարկությամբ հանդես գալու դեպքում ինքը կարող է ասել՝ առաջարկությունն ընդունվում է, թե ոչ։ Քանի որ ԲՀԿ խմբակցությունը որոշել էր, որ կողմ կքվեարկի միայն իր առաջարկն ընդունելու դեպքում, հանձնաժողովում եզրակացությանը դեմ հանդես եկավ։ Մյուս երկու դեմ արտահայտվողները «Ժառանգության» և ՀՅԴ ներկայացուցիչներն էին։ ՕԵԿ–ական Հեղինե Բիշարյանը քվեարկության պահին դահլիճում չէր, թեպետ ընդհանուր առմամբ, ասել էր, որ նախագծին դեմ չէ։


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

Հիշեցնում եմ, Հանրապետականը իբր Նժդեհի գաղափարախոսությամբ գործող կուսակցությունն է, հիշեցնում եմ, Հանրապետական կուսակցությունը հիմնադրել է Աշոտ Նավասարդյանը, ով անկախության տարիներին ռուսական դպրոցների փակելու համար ամենից շատ պայքարողներից էր: Հիշեցնում ես, սա Հայաստանի Հանրապետության իշխանությունն անօրինական կերպով զավթած կուսակցությունն է:

----------

davidus (04.06.2010), Tig (06.06.2010), Ձայնալար (04.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.06.2010), Շինարար (04.06.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Աղբյուր՝ tert.am
> 
> Հիշեցնում եմ, Հանրապետականը իբր Նժդեհի գաղափարախոսությամբ գործող կուսակցությունն է, հիշեցնում եմ, Հանրապետական կուսակցությունը հիմնադրել է Աշոտ Նավասարդյանը, ով անկախության տարիներին ռուսական դպրոցների փակելու համար ամենից շատ պայքարողներից էր: Հիշեցնում ես, սա Հայաստանի Հանրապետության իշխանությունն անօրինական կերպով զավթած կուսակցությունն է:


Արտակ ջան, էսօրվա հանրապետականը կապ ունի Նժդեհի գաղափարախոսության հետ այնքանով, ինչքանով ես` խեցեգործության հետ: Դրանց 90%-ը Նժդեհի իսկական ազգանունն էլ չգիտի: Պու***կա են դրանք, ըտեղ կուսակցություն չկա...  :Angry2:

----------

Rammstein (05.06.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտակ ջան, էսօրվա հանրապետականը կապ ունի Նժդեհի գաղափարախոսության հետ այնքանով, ինչքանով ես` խեցեգործության հետ:


Ես գրել էի ԻԲՐ, Դավիթ ջան  :Wink:

----------

Rammstein (05.06.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Թեմայից ներս էնքանով, որ Աշոտյանի մասին ա:
Ուսանող ժամանակ, Սերժ Սարրգսյանի նախագահ դառնալուց շաաատ առաջ, ես ու համակուրսեցի ընկերս ոգևորվել էինք նժդեհյան գաղափարներով և հանրապետականությամբ ու որոշեցինք հանրապետական դառնալ, էլի եմ ասում՝ դա եղել է վաղուց և ճիշտ չի :Smile:  Մի խոսքով, մի օր որոշեցինք գնալ դրանց երիտասարդական թևի նստելատեղը՝ Վերնիսաժի մոտ, տեսնենք՝ ինչով են զբաղվում, դե մտածում էինք, թե այնտեղ Նժդեհ են շնչում, Նժդեհ են պաշտում, Նժդեհ են դառնում, գնացինք, ոճս հեքիաթի ա, բայց պատմածս ամենևին հեքիաթ չի, ուրեմն այնտեղ էին երիտասրադական թևի ղեկավար Խաչիկյանը, Շերմազանովը, Աշոտյանը և իմ ու ընկերոջս նման մի քանի միամիտ երիտասարդներ, որոնցից մի քանիսը իրանց հույս էին տալիս, թե բեսամթ բիթի են, մեկ-երկուսն էլ գուցե իրոք բեսամթ բիթի էին :Smile:  Խաչիկյանը և Աշոտյանը կատակում էին՝ -Արա, էդ ինչ փողերով ես էդ ավտոդ առել:
-Արա, բժշկականի փողերը մեռար ուտելով:
-Լավ եմ անում, էսա մի քիչ առաջ գնամ, բա ինչ փողեր եմ ուտելու:
Երդվում եմ, կյանքումս նման բան չէի տեսել ու էլ չեմ տեսել:
Ահավոր ոտակերություն, որ այնտեղ եղած մեկ-երկու ժամի ընթացքում մենք տեսանք:
-Ջան-ջիգյար:
Հենց դուրս է գալիս, հետևից Խաչիկյանին:
-Խաչիկյան, ինքը ընկեր չի, իրա հետ ընդհանրապես չարժի ճամփա կտրել:
Հենց ներս ա մտնում:
-Արա, ախպերս:
-Արա, էս ինչ խարդախություններ ենք անում մենք, ջաաան:
Եվ այլն:
Ես ու ընկերս էլ երբեք այդտեղ չգնացինք, բնականաբար: Էդ օրը մենք համոզվեցինք, որ մենք էս կյանքում ոչնչի չենք հասնելու:
Էդ օրը ես հիասթավեցի քաղաականությունից ու բոլոր կուսակցություններից:
Ու հիմա, որ նայում եմ, որ այդ ճաղատ, էն ժամանակվա բժշկականի ուսխորհրդի նախագահը, որ պարծենում էր, թե ուսխորհրդի փողերը լափում ա, լափելը իր բառն ա՝ իր իսկ նկատմամբ կիրառված, երդվում եմ, դարձել ա կրթության, պաշտպանության չէ նույնիսկ, կրթությա՜՜՜ն՝ հոգիներ կերտելու, ազգի ապագան կերտելու նախարար… Նախադասությունս կիսատ մնաց, բայց էլ ասելու բան չունեմ :Smile:

----------

Askalaf (04.06.2010), Chuk (04.06.2010), davidus (04.06.2010), matlev (07.06.2010), Mephistopheles (05.06.2010), My World My Space (04.06.2010), Rammstein (05.06.2010), Tig (06.06.2010), Ձայնալար (04.06.2010), Ուլուանա (04.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (04.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

դե, որ տենց ա ես էլ ասեմ, թե նույն ինքը ոնց արտահայտվեց իմ ու իրա ընդհանուր ծանոթի մոտ:
Այն սաստին, թե խաչիկյանի ո*ը բռնած ման ա գալիս, նա հպարտ պատսախանեց
- լավ ա ես իմ մշտական տեղն ունեմ իրա ո*ում, մինչև պատգամավոր դառնալս,.....

դե հետո արդեն մակաբույծները լքում են հիվանդ մարմինն ու գնում ավելի սննդառատ տեղեր.....

----------

Askalaf (04.06.2010), davidus (04.06.2010), Tig (06.06.2010), Ձայնալար (04.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (04.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հետ զրույցում կրթության եւ գիտության նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանը կտրականապես հերքեց հնչեցված մեղադրանքները, մասնավորապես «դրսից պարտադրանքի» մասին՝ պարզաբանելով, թե գործող օրենսդրությունը հնարավորություն չի տալիս միջազգային ծրագրերով դպրոցներ բացել, մինչդեռ՝ Հայաստանում գործում են միջազգային դպրոցներ, որոնք արտոնագիր չեն ստանում, ուստի՝ ապօրինի են։ 
> 
> «Տարիներ շարունակ ապօրինի գործում է Quality International School դպրոցը, որը լիցենզավորված չէ, չի ճանաչվում մեր պետության կողմից որպես ուսումնական հաստատություն», - որպես օրինակ նշեց Արմեն Աշոտյանը։ 
> 
> *Նախարարի փոխանցմամբ, կան նաեւ այլ միջազգային դպրոցներ, որոնք ցանկություն ունեն Հայաստանում գործելու, կան նաեւ մասնավոր ներդրողներ, ովքեր ցանկանում են Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոց բացել, ինչպես Դիլիջանի միջազգային դպրոցն է։
> *
> «Կա խնդիր, եւ խնդիրը պետք է լուծվի», - հայտարարեց նախարարը՝ ընդգծելով, որ հարկավոր չէ կառավարության նախաձեռնության մեջ «ազգադավություն, օտարամոլություն» փնտրել։


ժողովուրդ, փաստորեն ինչ է դուրս գալիս… դրսից ներդնողները, հսկա գումարներով, բացելու են լավ կահավորված ու վերջին տեխնիկայով հագեցած օտարալեզու դպրոց, որը բնականաբար սկսելու է կադրեր պատրաստել օտար համալսարանների ու կրթօջախների համար… իհարկե ոչ մի հայկական դպրող նամանավանդ պետական ֆինանսավորմամբ չի կարողանալու մրցել օտարալեզու դպրոցի հետ… իսկ մասնավոր դպրոցները պիտի աշխատեն լինել օտարալեզու որ դրսից ֆինանսավորող գտնեն… վերջում հայ ծնողը պետք է ունենա ընտրություն տանել երեխային լավ կահավորված, մաքուր օտարալեզու դպրոց, թե՞ վատ կահավորված բռի ուսուչական կազմով գեղացի հայկական դպրոց…

…էլ չասեմ որ այդ դպրոցները հետագայում դառնալու են երկրից երիտասարդներին դուրս "փախցնելու" հուսալի և լեգալ խողովակ

----------

Ariadna (07.06.2010), Chuk (05.06.2010), davidus (05.06.2010), Tig (06.06.2010), Արևածագ (07.06.2010), Ձայնալար (05.06.2010), Ներսես_AM (05.06.2010), Շինարար (07.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

Աշոտյանը պետք է հրաժարական տա, եթե չի կարող բուժել կրթության հիվանդ համակարգը. Արամ Ապատյան

18:41 • 05.06.10


«Մեր պահանջը հստակ է` Ազգային ժողովը պետք է մերժի օրինագիծը, և պարոն Աշոտյանը պետք է հրաժարական տա»,- Tert.am-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց «Մենք դե'մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնության անդամ Արամ Ապատյանը` անդրադառնալով երկուշաբթի իրենց կողմից անցկացվելիք բողոքի ակցիային։

Օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու ծրագիրը նախաձեռնության անդամը որակեց որպես «ազգադավ ծրագիր»։ Արամ Ապատյանի խոսքով, օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու փոխարեն կրթության և գիտության նախարարը պետք է մտածի ազգային դպրոցներում կրթության որակը բարձրացնելու ուղղությամբ։

Խոսելով օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացասական հետևանքների մասին՝ նախաձեռնության ներկայացուցիչը նշեց, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման դեպքում ձևավորվելու է օտարալեզու վերնախավ. «Հայոց լեզուն կդառնա խոսակցական լեզու, իսկ փաստաթղթերը կգրվեն օտար լեզվով։ Ինչ վերաբերում է սահմանափակ թվով օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը, ապա ցանկացած թվային սահմանափակում խախտում է մարդու իրավունքները։ Մենք կտրականապես դեմ ենք նման դպրոցների բացմանը, քանի դեռ նրանք չեն պատասխանել այն հարցին, թե ինչ է լինելու մյուս դպրոցներում կրթության որակի ճակատագիրը»։

Հիշեցնելով ԿԳ նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանին, որ նա կրթությամբ բժիշկ է, Ապատյանը վկայաբերեց Հիպոկրատի այն սկզբունքը, որ բժիշկը չպետք է վնասի, այլ պետք է բուժի։ «Իսկ եթե նա չի կարող բուժել այս համակարգը, ուրեմն պետք է հրաժարական տա, այլ ոչ թե ստեղծի նման աննորմալ իրավիճակ»,- ավելացրեց նա։

Արամ Ապատյանն օտար լեզուների իմացության մակարդակը բարձրացնելու համար առաջարկում է դպրոցներում խորացնել այդ առարկաների ուսուցումը ու նաև խրախուսել լեզվի կենտրոնների գործունեությունը երկրում, ինչի օրինակը կա Ճապոնիայում։ Որպես նման կենտրոնների խրախուսման տարբերակ` նա առաջարկեց, որ կառավարությունն այդպիսի կենտրոններին ազատի հարկային պարտականություններից։

«Այս քայլերը կարող են մեղմացնել օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու այն ճնշումները, որոնք Հայաստանի վրա գործադրում են Ֆրանսիան և Ռուսաստանը»,- հայտարարեց Ապատյանը։

Ապատյանի կարծիքով, օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու նախաձեռնության միակ դրական կողմն այն է, որ հասարակությունը բուռն ձևով արձագանքեց դրան։ «Հասարակությունը պետք է կարողանա արդյունավետ մեխանիզմներ ստեղծել, որպեսզի կարողանա վերահսկել նման իրավիճակները»- ասաց նա։ «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնությունն արդեն 2300 անդամ ունի։

Երկուշաբթի՝ հունիսի 7–ին, ժամը 11–ին, կսկսվի Ազգային ժողովի քառօրյան, որի ընթացքում կքննարկվի Կառավարության ներկայացրած օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման վերաբերյալ օրինագիծը

«Մենք դե'մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խումբը բողոքի ցույցի դուրս կգա նույն օրը, նույն ժամին Կառավարության նիստերի դահլիճի մուտքի մոտ:

Tert.am


հ.գ. ի դեպ Ճապոնիայում երեխաներին օտար լեզու սովորացնում են միայն 6 տարեկանը լրանալուց հետո…

----------

Ariadna (07.06.2010), Chuk (07.06.2010), davidus (07.06.2010), Mephistopheles (07.06.2010), Արևածագ (07.06.2010), Շինարար (07.06.2010), Չամիչ (07.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

Հայաստանն ավարտվում է այնտեղ, որտեղ չեն խոսում հայերեն

14:36 • 07.06.10


Կառավարության նիստերի դահլիճի մոտ այսօր տեղի ունեցավ բողոքի ակցիա, որը կազմակերպել էր «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունը։ Բողոքի ակցիային մասնակցում էին հանրությանը հայտնի մի շարք դեմքեր, որոնց հետ զրուցել է Теrt.am–ի թղթակիցը։

«Կարծում եմ, որ իշխանությունները փորձում են քայլ առ քայլ, թիզ առ թիզ հանձնել մեր ազատություններն ու անկախությունը և հանձնել ոչ բարի կամքով, բնականաբար։ Իրենք վճարում են մեր ապագայով, մեր անցյալով, մեր արժանապատվությամբ և տվյալ դեպքում հենց անկախությամբ, որովհետև Հայաստանն այնտեղ է, որտեղ խոսում են հայերեն։ Հայերը կարող են ապրել ուրիշ երկրներում, դա մեր պատմության ելևէջների պատճառով էր, և դա յուրահատուկ ինչ–որ ապահովություն է ստեղծում, գուցե դրա մասին արժե խոսել, բայց Հայաստանն ավարտվում է այնտեղ, որտեղ չեն խոսում հայերեն։

Այսինքն, սա ոտնձգություն է այն ամենի հանդեպ, հանուն ինչի պատերազմն էր մղվում, հանուն ինչի զոհաբերում էին իրենց կյանքը մեր տղաները, հանուն այն բանի, ինչ մենք երազում էինք 88թ.։ Սա մենք դասում ենք ազգային դավաճանության շարքին»,– իր կարծիքը հայտնեց կինոռեժիսոր Տիգրան Խզմալյանը։ Նա նաև նշեց, որ իրենք թույլ չեն տալու, որ կյանքի կոչվի օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու նախաձեռնությունը։

«Այսօր Հայաստանի հանրապետությունը շուռ է գալիս պետական այրերի միջամտությամբ և օտարների ճնշման տակ։ Որքանո՞վ է այլևս անկախ ՀՀ–ն։ Սա հայե՞րի պետությունն է, թե՞ ոչ, վերջիվերջո։ Հայերի պետությունն առանց հայերենի անհնար է։ Շատ ոլորտներում հայերենը ոտնակոխված է, անհարմար եմ զգում»,– նշեց լրագրող, պատմաբան Գևորգ Յազըճյանը։

«Չգիտենք՝ քառօրյայի որ մասում է քննարկվելու օրենքը, բայց մենք ուզում ենք որ այս պահից բոլոր պատգամավորները և հանրությունը հասկանան, որ մենք այս հարցում անզիջում ենք, որ այս օրինագիծը չպետք է ընդունվի։ Ավելին, մենք բոլոր այն պաշտոնյաների հրաժարականն ենք պահանջում, որոնք կողմ են արտահայտվում այս նախաձեռնությանը և չեն փոխում իրենց կարծիքը»,– իր հերթին տեղեկացրեց նախաձեռնության անդամ, լրագրող Արմեն Հովհաննիսյանը։

Նրա խոսքով, իրենք հանդիպել են ԱԺ համապատասխան հանձնաժողովի պատգամավորների հետ. «Մենք որևէ մեկի հետ չենք ուզում թշնամանալ, ուղղակի ուզում ենք բացատրել մեր դիրքորոշումը, այս նախագծի վտանգավորությունը»։

Ամերիկահայ Արմինե Կոնդակչյանը,Հայաստան գալով տեղեկացել է այս նախաձեռնության մասին, որոշել է միանալ ակցիային։
«Մեծ ջանքերով պահում ենք մեր սփյուռքի դպրոցները, բայց մեր հայրենիքը էս գործով դավաճանում է մեզ բոլորին։ Դրա համար շատ–շատ հուզված եմ։ Սրանով մեր ամբողջ արածը ջուրն է ընկնելու։ Եթե մենք պետք է Սփյուռքում այդքան դպրոցները պահենք, երեխաներին հայերեն սովորեցնենք, հետո մեր երկրում ուզում են օտար լեզվով դպրոցներ բացենք, անընդունելի է»,– ցնցված էր ամերիկահայ տիկինը։

ԱԺ «Ժառանգության» պատգամավոր Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը մեր հարցին ի պատասխան նշեց, թե չի բացառվում, որ խորհրդարանն ընդունի հիշյալ օրինագիծը։

«Իրենցից հեռու չի նման օրինագծերի անցկացումը, տեսնենք։ Մենք բոլորս ականատեսն ենք եղել և ապրել ենք այն ժամանակաշրջանում, երբ ռուսական դպրոցները կամաց–կամաց գերիշխեցին մեր հայկական դպրոցների նկատմամբ և այս օրինագծով, ես ենթադրում եմ, որ նման իրավիճակ կստեղծվի, և մեր լեզուն նորից մեզանից կօտարվի»,– հայտարարեց Փոստանջյանը։

Ցուցարարներից այն կողմ՝ ՀՀԿ գրասենյակի առջև կանգնած ՀՀԿ պատգամավոր Կարեն Ավագյանից հետաքրքրվեցինք, թե որքանով է հիմնավորված համարում բողոքի ակցիայի մասնակիցների դժգոհությունը։ «Ես հիմնավորված համարել չեմ կարող։ Սա ուղղակի այս մարդկանց կարծիքն է, որոնք իրենց կարծիքը փորձում են արտահայտել այս ակցիայի ձևով։ Նրանց կարծիքներին ծանոթ ենք։ Այն մտահոգություններն ու մտավախությունները, որոնք ներկայացնում են, անձամբ ես չեմ կիսում, որովհետև նման վտանգ ու նման խնդիր չի կարող լինել։ Հայաստանի պետական լեզուն հայերենն է, Հայաստանում բոլորը խոսում են հայերեն, իսկ լեզվի իմացությունը, եթե առավելություն չի, ապա հետընթաց էլ չի»,– նշեց Կարեն Ավագյանը։

Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը մեզ հետ զրույցում օրինագիծը համարեց վտանգավոր։

«Մեր անկախությունն օր օրի անցյալ տարիներից ի վեր խլվել է և այսօր էլ խլվում է մեր ձեռքից։ Այս օրինագիծը ապացուցում է դա, որովհետև լեզուն որևէ պետության ռազմավարական նշանակություն ունեցող գլխավոր կետերից մեկն է, և այս իմաստով սա շատ ռազմավարական խնդիր է։ Եվայս պատճառով է, որ մենք բոլորս այսօր այստեղ կանգնած ենք՝ անկախ քաղաքական հայացքներից»,– ընդգծեց Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը:

Ցուցարարների աղմուկի ներքո ՀՀԿ–ական պատգամավոր Էդուարդ Շարմազանովը լրագրողների հետ զրույցում վստահեցրեց. «Մենք բոլորս պետք է այնպես անենք, որ դպրոցը Հայաստանում հայրենասիրության օջախ լինի, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ մենք չպետք է ծայրահեղականացնենք այս վիճակը ու մեր մեջ փնտրենք դավաճաններ, հայրենասերներ։ Կնստենք, կոնստրուկտիվ կքննարկենք և այս խնդիրը կլուծենք»։

«Ժառանգության» պատգամավոր Անահիտ Բախշյանն ասաց, թե մինչև պատգամավորները չքննարկեն նախագիծը, ինքը չի կարող վստահել դրան։ «Այս պահին օրենքի մեջ առաջարկություններ կլինեն, տեսնենք վերջնական ինչ տեսք կունենա, նոր կասենք, բայց այս տեսքով դեմ ենք օրինագծին»,–ասաց մասնագիտությամբ մանկավարժ Անահիտ Բախշյանը։

Բողոքի ակցիայի մասնակիցներին մոտեցան նաև ՀՅԴ–ական պատգամավորներ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանն ու Արմեն Ռուստամյանը։ Երիտասարդները նրանց տվեցին իրենց առաջարկությունների փաթեթը։

Tert.am

----------

Ariadna (07.06.2010), Chuk (07.06.2010), Mephistopheles (07.06.2010), My World My Space (07.06.2010), Շինարար (07.06.2010), Չամիչ (07.06.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> ՎԱԽՃԱՆԻ ՍԿԻԶԲԸ
> 
> ԵՐՐՈՐԴ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ
> 
> Կարծես թե ամեն ինչ պարզվեց։ Այսինքն, պարզվեց, որ «օտարալեզու դպրոցների» նախաձեռնությունը Երրորդ Հանրապետության կրթության և գիտության նախարարի նախաձեռնությունը չէ։ Պարզապես Երրորդ Հանրապետության կառավարության կողմից նրան` այդ երիտասարդ ու այսօր ՀՀԿ-ի կրծքանշան կրող (գաղափարների մասին ավելորդ է հիշատակել) նախարարին էր հանձնարարված «Տիզբոնի» «ռուսալեզու դպրոցների» ներմուծման հրահանգը փաթեթավորել «օտարալեզու դպրոցների» պիտակի մեջ։ Դե նա էլ, ավելի շատ պատանեկան խանդավառությամբ, լծվեց այդ` Երրորդ Հանրապետության փրկության գործին, միաժամանակ փորձելով ապացուցել, որ ինքն արդեն արմատական ՀՀԿ-ական է, և ոչ թե ասենք ՀՀՇ-ական կամ անցումային փուլում գտնվող նախկին ՀՀՇ-ական։ Եվ երկնեց նորօրյա «Հունան Ավետիսյանը» «կրթության մակարդակի բարձրացման» գաղափարը` ընդամենը դպրոցների թվի 1 տոկոսիմիջոցով` այն էլ, հիմնականում, Երևանում և չսահմանափակելով աշակերտների թվաքանակը։
> 
> Բայց թե, ակնհայտ է նաև մեր նախարարի անփորձությունը։ Այլապես, գոնե ինքն իրեն հարց կտար` բա մնացա՞ծ 99 տոկոսը։ Ի՞նչ է, դրանց մակարդակի բարձրացումը կախակայվո՞ւմ է, թե՞ հայ-թուրքականի պես սառեցվում։ Բայց չէ՞ որ ինքը պատասխանատու է բոլոր դպրոցների մակարդակի համար։ Եթե 100 տոկոսը անհաղթահարելի է իր ուժերի համար, ապա մի գուցե ավելի նպատակահարմար է մի ԿԳՆ էլ, ներառյալ կամ առանց ԲՈՀ-ի, ԳՊԿ-ի և այլնի,  բացենք` միջազգային չափորոշիչներով մրցունակ կրթության կարևորությունից ելնելով։  Կամ, եթե նա ընդունում է, որ իսկապես «կրթության մակարդակի բարձրացման» կարիք կա ի շնորհիվ այսօր «ընդդիմության» փաթեթավորմամբ ՀՅԴ-ական նախկին նախարարների ջանքերի, ապա` ինչո՞ւ այդ ազգափրկիչ  նախաձեռնությունը չփորձարկել ակնհայտորեն ավելի ցածր մակարդակ  ունեցող սահմանամերձ գյուղերում,  կամ թե Լեռնահայաստանի դպրոցներում։ Ի՞նչ է, այդ դպրոցները Երրորդ Հանրապետության դպրոցները չե՞ն (Աղդամի շրջանի դպրոցները շրջանցում ենք հասկանալի պատճառներով` դրանք մերը չեն, ինչքան էլ, որ ժամանակավորապես մեր բյուջեից են սնվում)։ Կամ թե, նա ուսումնասիրե՞լ է արդյոք, թե այսօր աշխարհի լավագույն համալսարաններում  ուսանող և «կրթական մակարդակը դեռևս չբարձրացրած» դպրոցների շրջանավարտները, մասնավորապես, «Լույս» հիմնադրամի կրթաթոշակ ստացած ուսանողները ինչքանո՞վ են զգացել «օտարալեզու դպրոցների» պակասը։
> 
> Բայց, կարծես թե շատ կենտրոնացանք նախարարի վրա, ինչքան էլ, որ «կրթության մակարդակի բարձրացման» աղանդի մունետիկը նա լինի։ Պարզ է, որ Տիզբոնից հրահանգն իջեցվել է Երրորդ Հանրապետության բարձրագույն իշխաններին` որոնք անխտիր ՀՀԿ-ական կամ ծպտված ՀՀԿ-ական են։ Իսկ հրահանգի նպատակը մեկն է. հաշվի առնելով Տիզբոնի հայափրկիչ պատմական բնութագիրը, Երրորդ հանրապետությունն ավելի «Առաջ» բրդել` մինչև, ասենք, Կրասնոդարի երկրամասի հերթական գաղթօջախ։ Ապացույցների համար կարիք չկա, բացարձակապես, հեռու գնալ կամ, ավելի ազնիվ կլինի ասել, նույնիսկ Երրորդ Հանրապետության քաղաքական գործչի համար պահանջվող խելք պետք չի։ Իսկ հիմա մտնենք ապացույցների ծիրին մեջ` հաշվի առնելով, որ նախարարի ինքնաբուխ ու բուռն քարոզչությունը պահանջում է նաև Սահմանադրություն կոչվածի փոփոխություն.
> ...


www.lragir.am

----------

Chuk (07.06.2010), Norton (07.06.2010), Tig (07.06.2010), Շինարար (07.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

Նախաձեռնող խմբի քարտուղար	
Նախաձեռնող խմբի քարտուղարJune 7, 2010 at 5:08pm
Թեմա` «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձ
«Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խումբն այսօր, հունիսի 7-ին, ժամը 11-ին բողոքի ցույց անցկացրեց Կառավարության նիստերի դահլիճի մուտքի դիմաց, ուր ժամանակավորապես անցկացվում են Ազգային Ժողովի լիագումար նիստերը: Բողոքի ցույցի մասնակիցների պահանջները հետևյալն են.

ա. Մերժելով նախագիծը, վերջնականապես հանել այն օրակարգից:

բ. Լեզվի եւ Հանրակրթության խնդիրների վերաբերյալ լսումներ անցկացնել հանրության եւ մասնագիտական խմբերի մասնակցությամբ, ուր կքննարկվեն ոլորտի բազմաթիվ խնդիրները եւ դրական լուծումներ կառաջարկվեն:

գ. Վերանայել կրթության եւ գիտության նախարար պարոն Արմեն Աշոտյանի իր պաշտոնում մնալու նպատակահարմարությունը:

դ. Օրենսդրորեն արգելափակել Լեզվի մասին օրենքում փոփոխությունների հնարավորությունը 25 տարվա ժամկետով, որի ընթացքում կկայանա մրցունակ հայալեզու միջնակարգ կրթական համակարգը և օտարալեզու դրպոցների հարցը հնարավոր կլինի վերաքննարկել առանց որևե թվաքանակային սահմանափակումների:

ե. Պարոն վարչապետը հունիսի 6 Հայաստանի Ամերիկյան Համալսարանում անցկացված միջոցառման ժամանակ իր ելույթում նշեց, որ օրենքի փոփոխման պատճառներից մեկն է Տրոյկա Դիալոգ ընկերության տնօրեն պարոն Ռուբեն Վարդանյանի Դիլիջան միջազգային դպրոց հիմնելու առաջարկը: Այս դպրոցում անգլերենը նախատեսվում է որպես դասավանդման լեզու: Պահանջում ենք Ազգային Ժողովից հանձնարարել Կառավարությանը ուսումնասիրել գոյություն ունեցող այն միջազգային կրթական մոդելների կիրառման նպատակահարմարությունը, որոնք հնարավորություն են ընձեռում կազմակերպել դասավանդումը ցանկացած լեզվով, այդ թվում և հայերեն (օրինակ, Միջազգային բակալավրիատի մոդելը): Նման դպրոցների շրաջանավարտները ստանում են միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված կրթության ավարտական վկայական: Պարոն Վարդանյանը, ցանկության դեպքում, հնարավորություն կունենա ստեղծել նախադեպը չունեցող հայկական դպրոց եւ հայազգի երեխաների ժամանակակից կրթության միջազգային կենտրոն:


Նախաձեռնող խումբը որոշում է կայացրել, որ ցույցերը անցկացվելու են ամեն օր ողջ քառօրյայի ընթացքում, ժամը 11- ին:

Վաղը, հունիսի 8-ին, "Ուրբաթ' մամուլի ակումբում տեղի կունենա նախաձեռնող խմբի մամուլի ասուլիսը։

«Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խումբ
հեռ. 099 24 44 92, 091 20 82 69
էլ-փոստ. info@nochangeinlanguagelaw.org
կայքեր.
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/...2127161&ref=ts
http://www.facebook.com/l/9e772;www....anguagelaw.org

----------

Chuk (07.06.2010), davidus (08.06.2010), Norton (08.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (10.06.2010), Շինարար (07.06.2010), Չամիչ (07.06.2010)

----------


## voter

20 տարի սերժանտները ու ռոբոտները հայերեն լեզվին փորձեցին տիրապետել, որ խոսելուց ամոթ չլինի, տեսան չի ստավվում, որոշեցին հայոց լեզուն դարձնել երկրորդային, որ պետական գործչի հայերեն չիմանալը օրենքով ամոթ չլինի այլ նույնիսկ էլիտար համարվի։
ՈՒզում են արմյանսկի յազիկի չաստատան սախրանիտ անեն...

----------

Adriano (07.06.2010), Annushka (10.06.2010), Chuk (07.06.2010), Norton (08.06.2010), Tig (08.06.2010), Ուլուանա (07.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

Համաժողով «Մենք դե՛մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» (Մասն Ա.)
http://blog.ararat-center.org/?p=408

Համաժողով «Մենք դե՛մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» (Մասն Բ.)
http://blog.ararat-center.org/?p=409

Լոռու մարզի Վանաձոր քաղաքի մտավորականների կոչը
http://blog.ararat-center.org/?p=407

----------


## My World My Space

> 20 տարի սերժանտները ու ռոբոտները հայերեն լեզվին փորձեցին տիրապետել, որ խոսելուց ամոթ չլինի, տեսան չի ստավվում, որոշեցին հայոց լեզուն դարձնել երկրորդային, որ պետական գործչի հայերեն չիմանալը օրենքով ամոթ չլինի այլ նույնիսկ էլիտար համարվի։
> ՈՒզում են արմյանսկի յազիկի չաստատան սախրանիտ անեն...



Ու էդպես *"վարավհետև"* բառը մտավ իշխանական լեքսիկոն, հիմա նույնիսկ քյավառի պաշտոնյաներ են էդպես խոսում, վարավհետև Սերժն ասալ ա.....

----------

mkofranc (18.06.2010), Tig (08.06.2010), Արևածագ (11.06.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ավետիք Իշխանյանի կարծիքը օտարալեզու դպրոցների մասին

http://www.7or.am/blog/?p=3386#more-3386

----------


## Tig

Իրադարձություն` բողոքի ցույցի վճռական օրը` միացի՛ր, հրավիրի՛ր, տարածի՛ր
Սկիզբ` 10 Հունիսի, ժամը 11:00-ին
Ավարտ` 10 Հունիսի, ժամը 13:00-ին
Մելիք Ադամյան փ. 2, Կառավարության նիստերի դահլիճի դիմաց

----------

Chuk (10.06.2010), davidus (10.06.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Իրադարձություն` բողոքի ցույցի վճռական օրը` միացի՛ր, հրավիրի՛ր, տարածի՛ր
> Սկիզբ` 10 Հունիսի, ժամը 11:00-ին
> Ավարտ` 10 Հունիսի, ժամը 13:00-ին
> Մելիք Ադամյան փ. 2, Կառավարության նիստերի դահլիճի դիմաց


ժողովուրդ, տեղեկություն կա, ինչ ա հիմա էնտեղ կատարվում?

----------


## Chuk

Սենց.



> ԺԱՌԱՆԳՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ ՈՒ ՀՅԴ ՓՈՐՁՈՒՄ ԵՆ
> 
> Հայաստանի Ազգային ժողովի նիստը մեկնարկեց քվեարկություններով: Օգտվելով կանոնակարգից, Ժառանգություն կուսակցության խմբակցությունը 20 րոպե ընդմիջում խնդրեց: Ըստ երեւույթին, Ժառանգությունը եւ ՀՅԴ որոշել են այս միջոցով ժամանակ ձգել եւ թույլ չտալ, որ այս քառօրյայում Ազգային ժողովը քվեարկի Լեզվի մասին օրենքում փոփոխությունները, որոնցով հնարավոր է դառնում օտարալեզու դպրոցների հիմնումը:
> 
> Ժառանգության պատգամավորներից մեկը մեր թղթակցի հետ զրույցում չի բացառել, որ ՀՅԴ եւ Ժառանգությունը դիմեն հետաձգելու տակտիկային, ամեն մի քվեարկությունից առաջ 20 րոպեանոց ընդմիջում վերցնելով: Այդ միջոցով խորհրդարանական ընդդիմությունը փորձում է հետաձգել ոչ միայն լեզվի մասին, այլեւ Հեռուստատեսության ու ռադիոյի մասին օրենքներում փոփոխություններ կատարելու մասին օրենքների քվեարկությունը:


Աղբյուր՝ Լրագիր

Ու սենց.



> ԿՐԿԻՆ ՍԱՇԻԿ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԸ
> 
> Այս պահին կառավարության նիստերի դահլիճի, ուր անցնում է Ազգային ժողովի քառօրյան, մուտքի մոտ բողոքի ցույց են անում Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցներին նախաձեռնության ակտիվիստները: Ցուցարարների թիվն այսօր եռապատկվել է: Երբ ԱԺ իշխանական մեծամասնությունը ներկայացնող պատգամավորները մտել են նիստերի դահլիճ, ցուցարարները ամոթանք են տվել նրանց:
> 
> Ի դեպ, այսօր կրկին տգեղ պահվածքով աչքի են ընկել ՀՀԿ պատգամավորներ Նահապետ Գեւորգյանը եւ Սերժ Սարգսյանի եղբայրը` Սաշիկ Սարգսյանը: Առաջինը հայհոյել է ցուցարարներին, օգտագործելով թուրքերեն հայհոյանք, իսկ երկրորդը, ըստ ամանատեսների, ցուցարարների կողմ է պարզել երեք մատերից բաղկացած ժեստը:
> 
> Նշենք, որ այսօր ԱԺ քննարկելու է Լեզվի մասին օրենքում փոփոխություն կատարելու հարցը:


Աղբյուր՝ Լրագիր

----------

davidus (10.06.2010), Rammer (10.06.2010), Tig (10.06.2010), Շինարար (10.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

http://tert.am/am/video/zUG8-CZgvBg/

Տեսանյութը ուշադիր նայեք՝ Նաիրուհուն՝ Լիլիթին էլ կտեսնեք… :Smile: 

http://tert.am/am/news/2010/06/10/law/

----------

davidus (10.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (10.06.2010)

----------


## voter

Եթե այս ամնի մեջ իսկապես հայ ժողովրդի կրթական մակարդակի բարձրացման հարցը լիներ, չեմ կարծում թե նման կոտոշությամբ սերժանտները ու ռոբոտները կլծվեին լեզվի մասին օրենքի փոփոխությունը իրականություն դարձնելուն։
Օր օրի ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ ետևում ավելի վատ բան է թաքնված ռուսական անվճար կինոն պրծել ա, էլ սերժանտները ու ռոբոտները ոչմի բան չնեն կարող առաջարկել իրենց տերերին, ոչ գույք ունեն ոչ հայ-թուրքական սահման կարան բացեն ոչ եղեն ուրանա ոչ Արցախ հանձնեն ու նույնիսկ հանգիստ գազի գին չեն կարում բարձրացնեն։ ՈՒ ստացվում է ռուսներին ու ԱՄՆին էլ իրանք պետք չեն Եվրոպայում ել ման եկան բրյուսելներում ՆԱՏՕից հայ հայ զորք էլ խնդրեցին որ եկեք սկսվում ա, բայց մեկա բանի տեղ իրանց դնող էլ չկա, դրանից էլ այս հուսահատ հայ ազգային առժանապատվությունն են արդեն դրել ծախում, մենակ թե իրանց պադդերժկա անեն շարունակեն լափել։

Նման է, նրան որ սերը վերջացել է, ամեն կերպ ինչ որ պատճառներ են բռնում, որ իրանք պիտի շարունակեն մնալ սիրելի ու ամեն տեսակ նվաստացման են պատրաստ գնալ մենակ թե իրանց չլքեն։ 

Այս օրենքով ընդհամենը առաջարկվում է երեխեք արտադրել Հայաստանում, որոնց միակ նպատակը, ինչպես սովետական տարիներին էր, գնալ Հռոմ Փարիզ կամ Մոսկվա վարժարան։
Իկ կարծիքով այս օրենքի փոփոխությունը կարելի է անվանել «հայ մանուկներ պարտքի դիմաց» ծրագիր, քանի որ երեխային ի սկզբանէ տրամադրում ես, որ նա օտար լեզու է սովորում, բայց իր երկում այդ լեզվով խոսացող չկա, բնական է, որ նա դա հասկանում է, որպես նպատակ սովորել ու թռնել ուրիշ երկիր....

----------

Tig (10.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

ԱԺ–ն արտահերթ նիստ է հրավիրում

16:18 • 10.06.10


Ազգային ժողովում դեռ շարունակվում են քննարկումները «Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքներում փոփոխություններ կատարելու մասին նախագծերի քննարկումները։

Միևնույն ժամանակ, ԱԺ շենքի առջև շարունակվում է նախագծերի ընդունմանը դեմ հանդես եկող «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը» նախաձեռնության կազմակերպած բողոքի ցույցը, որը սկսվել էր այսօր առավոտյան։ Այսօրվա ցույցն ամենաբուռն էր քառօրյայի բոլոր օրերի ընթացքում։ Երբ պատգամավորները մտնում էին կառավարության նիստերի դահլիճ, ակցիայի մասնակիցները բղավում էին. «Ստրուկներ»։

Այսօր տեղի է ունեցել նաև երթ, որը սկսվել է կառավարության շենքից, բողոքի ակցիայի մասնակիցներն անցել են քաղաքի կենտրոնով և վերադարձել կառավարության շենքի մոտ։ Երթին մասնակցում էին տասնյակ մտավորականներ՝ «Հայ մանուկին հայ դպրոց», «Ոչ գաղութացմանը», «Հայաստանում՝ հայերեն» կարգախոսներով։

Նախաձեռնող խմբի անդամ Արամ Ապատյանը Tert.am–ի հետ զրույցում ասաց, որ  իրենք մնալու են կառավարության շենքի առջև մինչև քվեարկության ավարտը։ Նա նաև կոչ արեց լեզվի ճակատագրով մտահոգ բոլոր քաղաքացիներին միանալ բողոքի ակցիային։

ԱԺ–ն նախապես տեղեկացրել էր, որ քվեարկությունները տեղի կունենան ժամը 17–18–ը։  Բայց այս պահի դրությամբ դեռ Լեզվի մասին օրենքի քննարկումը շարունակվում է, կան տասից ավելի հերթագրված պատգամավորներ, ինչը նշանակում է, որ քննարկումը լավագույն դեպքում կարող է ավարտվել աշխատանքային օրվա ավարտի հետ՝ ժամը 18։00։ Բայց քանի որ քառօրյայի օրակարգում կան կառավարության կողմից պարտադիր և ըստ անհրաժեշտության քննարկման ներկայացված հարցեր, և քանի որ այս քառօրյան նստաշրջանի վերջին քառօրյան է, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, կոալիցիայի նախաձեռնությամբ 18։00 կգումարվի արտահերթ նիստ։

Tert.am

հ.գ իջնում եմ քաղաք…

----------

davidus (10.06.2010), Շինարար (10.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

> ԱԺ–ն արտահերթ նիստ է հրավիրում
> 
> .............
> 
> հ.գ իջնում եմ քաղաք…


Մինչև տեղ հասա՝ արդեն «հետաձգել» էին ու համարյա բոլորը ցրվել էին… Մի տեղ միայն մի խումբ մեծահասակներ բորբոքված զրուցում էին…



*Քվեարկությունը հետաձգվեց. սպասվում է ևս մեկ արտահերթ նիստ*

20:52 • 10.06.10


Ազգային ժողովն ավարտեց ինչպես քառօյան, այնպես էլ արտահերթ նիստը, որը հրավիրվել էր քառօրյայի ավարտին։ Խորհրդարանը երկրորդ ընթերցմամբ ընդունեց երկու վիճահարույց օրենսդրական նախաձեռնություններից առաջինը՝ «Հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի մասին» օրենքում նախատեսվող փոփոխությունների նախագիծը։

Ինչ վերաբերում է «Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքներում նախատեսվող փոփոխություններին, կամ, ինչպես ընդունված է ասել, օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման օրենսդրական նախաձեռնությանը, այս հարցով քվեարկությունը հետաձգվեց մինչև հաջորդ արտահերթ նիստ, որի օրը դեռ որոշված չէ։

Քվեարկությունը հետաձգելու որոշումից հետո «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը» նախաձեռնող խմբի անդամները, ովքեր առավոտից բողոքի ակցիա էին անցկացնում կառավարության շենքի առջև, հեռացան, բայց վստահեցրին, որ շարունակելու են պայքարը։

Tert.am

----------

Ariadna (11.06.2010), Chuk (11.06.2010), davidus (11.06.2010), Mephistopheles (11.06.2010), Rammstein (18.06.2010), Շինարար (11.06.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> *ՄԻԳՈՒՑԵ ՄԵՍՐՈՊ ՄԱՇՏՈՑՆ Է ՄԵՂԱՎՈՐ*
> 
> 
> *ԱՐԵԳ ԳՐԻԳՈՐՅԱՆ  * 
> ՀՀ լուսավորության առաջին
> նախարար, պրոֆեսոր 
> 
> Ազգային ժողովում քննարկումների դրված "Լեզվի մասին" եւ "Հանրակրթության մասին" օրենքներում փոփոխություններ կատարելու մասին նախագծերի քննարկումներին զուգահեռ Կառավարության շենքի դիմաց ընթանում էր "Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը" նախաձեռնող խմբի բողոքի ակցիան, որին ներկա էր նաեւ ՀՀ լուսավորության առաջին նախարար Արեգ Գրիգորյանը:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ armedia.am

----------

Ariadna (11.06.2010), Mephistopheles (11.06.2010), mkofranc (18.06.2010), Norton (11.06.2010), Tig (11.06.2010), Ձայնալար (11.06.2010), Շինարար (11.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

2 օր առաջ «Կենտրոն» ՀՏ-ով Պերտոսի հյուրն էր ինչոր ՀՀԿ-ական պատգամավոր՝ չեմ հիշում անունը: Իբր թե արդարացումներ էր բերում օտարալեզուների բացման համար: Ասումա, հիմա այնքան շատ ընտանիքներ կան որ իրենց երեխաներին նորմալ կրթություն տալու նպատակով, ու առավելապես օտար լեզվով, մեկնում են արտասահման, նամանավանդ Ռուսաստան: Է եկեք մենք Հայաստանում ստեղծենք էդ հնարավորությունը, որ հետ գան, ու գնալու մտադրություն ունեցողներն էլ չգնան… :LOL: 

Քիչ էր մնում մեռնեի ծիծաղից… Բա տենց հիմար բան ո՞նց կարա անցնի պատգամավոր կոչեցյալի մտքով: Հակառակը՝ սա արտագաղթը ավելացնելու հիանալի միջոցա, ոչ թե կանխելու կամ էլ ներգաղթ ապահովելու միջոց… Չեմ հասկանում ինչո՞վ են մտածում… Կամ ընդհանպապես մի բան ասելուց առաջ մտածում են թե չէ… :Angry2:

----------

Ariadna (11.06.2010), Chuk (11.06.2010), davidus (11.06.2010), Rammstein (18.06.2010), Արևածագ (11.06.2010), Շինարար (11.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

*Օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացումը հակասում է ՀՀ Սահմանադրությանը. Կարինե Խոդիկյան*
13:35 • 14.06.10


«Մեր դպրոցներն այսօր հիվանդ են։ Սկսենք նրանից, որ դրանք դարձել են քաղաքականացված օբյեկտներ, ընտրությունից ընտրությունից ինչ–որ ֆունկցիա կատարելու համար, այսինքն՝ ընտրությունը հաջողությամբ պսակելու համար։ Դպրոցը դարձել է նոր գործառույթի տեր, տնօրեններն ընդունվում են, նշանակվում են համապատասխան այդ գործառույթին, այսինքն՝ կուսակցականացված է դպրոցը»,– այսօր հրավիրված մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ հայտարարեց գրող, մշակույթի նախկին փոխնախարար Կարինե Խոդիկյանը:

Ներկայացնելով օտարալեզու դպրոցների թեմայի շուրջ իր տեսակետը՝ Կարինե Խոդիկյանը մատնանշեց դպրոցների թերությունները։ Ըստ նրա, բացի քաղաքականացված լինելուց դպրոցները նաև կոռումպացված են, ինչի վրա նույնպես իշխանություններն աչք են փակում, եթե «դպրոցները հաջողությամբ մասնակցում են ընտրակեղծիքներին»։ Մտահոգիչ չէ նաև ուսուցիչների ցածր աշխատավարձը, որը, ըստ Խոդիկյանի, ամբողջացնում է դպրոցներում առկա վիճակը։

«Եթե մեր ներքին դիմադրողականությունը վերջնականապես չի քնել, ապա ես համոզված եմ, որ եթե նույնիսկ այս նախագիծը հանկարծ հաղթի, ժամանակավոր է լինելու։ Չնայած էլի հույսեր ունեմ, որ չի լինի»,– հայտարարեց Կարինե Խոդիկյանը։

Теrt.am-ի հարցին, թե ի՞նչ հիմքեր կան կարծելու, որ նախագիծն օրենսդիրում ընդունվելուց հետո ժամանակավոր կլինի, Կարինե Խոդիկյանը պատասխանեց. «Մեր ժողովրդի իմաստնությունը, մեր ժողովրդի դիմակայությունը, համենայն դեպս՝ գոնե ինքնապահպանման բնազդը, որը, կարծում եմ, ժողովրդի մոտ վերացած չէ, որովհետև լեզվի կորուստը քո տեսակի, քո նկարագրի, քո գենոտիպի կորուստն է»։

Մշակույթի նախկին փոխնախարարը օտարալեզու դպրոցներին ընդդիմանալու մեկ այլ պատճառ էլ մատնանշեց։ Ըստ նրա, օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացումը հակասում է Հայաստանի Սահմանադրությանը, համաձայն որի՝ Հայաստանում պետական լեզուն հայերենն է։

Tert.am

հ.գ. կարծում եմ Կարինե Խոդիկյանը արժանի է կրթության կամ մշակույթի նախարար լինելուն…

----------

Ariadna (14.06.2010), Chuk (14.06.2010), Շինարար (14.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

«Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խումբը
տեղեկացնում է, որ շաբաթ օրը` հունիսի 19-ին, ժամը 19:00–ին Շառլ
Ազնավուրի(«Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնին մերձակա) հրապարակում տեղի կունենա
օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացման դեմ քաղաքացիական շարժման նպատակների հետ
համերաշխության համերգ:

Այս պահին համերգին մասնակցելու պատրաստակամություն են հայտնել.
Դավիթ Ամալյանը
Վահան Արծրունին
Արմենոյիդսը
Էդվարդ Զորիկյանը
Վահրամ Թաթիկյանը
ՀՏ Հայկոն
Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանը
Մհեր Մանուկյանը
Մկրտիչ Մկրտչյանը
Շուշան Պետրոսյանը

Հրավիրում ենք բոլորին մասնակցել միջոցառմանը և միացնել Ձեր ձայնը
Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացման օրինագծի դեմ:

«Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խումբ
հեռ. 099 24 44 92
էլ. փոստ. info@nochangeinlanguagelaw.org
կայքեր.
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...3634473&ref=mf 

հ.գ. կհանդիպենք...  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (18.06.2010), davidus (19.06.2010), mkofranc (18.06.2010), Ձայնալար (18.06.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

> 2 օր առաջ «Կենտրոն» ՀՏ-ով Պերտոսի հյուրն էր ինչոր ՀՀԿ-ական պատգամավոր՝ չեմ հիշում անունը: Իբր թե արդարացումներ էր բերում օտարալեզուների բացման համար: Ասումա, հիմա այնքան շատ ընտանիքներ կան որ իրենց երեխաներին նորմալ կրթություն տալու նպատակով, ու առավելապես օտար լեզվով, մեկնում են արտասահման, նամանավանդ Ռուսաստան: Է եկեք մենք Հայաստանում ստեղծենք էդ հնարավորությունը, որ հետ գան, ու գնալու մտադրություն ունեցողներն էլ չգնան…
> 
> Քիչ էր մնում մեռնեի ծիծաղից… Բա տենց հիմար բան ո՞նց կարա անցնի պատգամավոր կոչեցյալի մտքով: Հակառակը՝ սա արտագաղթը ավելացնելու հիանալի միջոցա, ոչ թե կանխելու կամ էլ ներգաղթ ապահովելու միջոց… Չեմ հասկանում ինչո՞վ են մտածում… Կամ ընդհանպապես մի բան ասելուց առաջ մտածում են թե չէ…


Այ մարդ դրանց խելք որտեղից որ մտածեն ,  <<Գրանդ Հոլդինգ >>  ընկերությունը անընդհատ հորդորում է որ գնենք հայկականը, իհարկե գնենք հայկականը որ մեր փողերով  մեր սուրբ լեզուն արատավորեն: Փող աշխատելու մի լավ միջոց, կամ էլ հետագայում  իրենց լակոտները օտար երկրներում ստացած կրթությամբ գան ու օրենքով շարունակեն իրենց հայրիկների բազմաչարչար գործը: 
Մեծ հարց է առաջացնում այժմյան Առաքելական եկեղեցու լռությունը: Ժամանակին եկեղեցու իրական հոգևորականներն էին հովանավորել մեր լեզվի ստեղծմանը, իսկ հիմա լռում են... Կարծում եմ, որ լեզվի օրենք կոչվածի ընդունումից հետո պետք է նաև մտածենք էս քոսոտ եկեղացականների ճակատագրի մասին, ինչներիս են պետք դրանք: Ընդհանրապես ,  բոլորը ում ձեռքին մի փոքր իշխանություն կա , մտածում են միայն իրենց հաստափոր կառուցվածքները ավելի հաստացնելու մասին: :Angry2: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  09:48 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  09:37 ----------

Ես սովորել եմ հայկական դպրոցում , բայց շատ լավ եմ ռուսերեն սովորել, մենք շատ լավ էինք ռուսերենից որովհետև մեր ուսուցիչը իր մասնագիտությանը լավ էր տիրապետում, պետք է ոչ թե օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացել, այլ պետք է  տգետ ուսուցիչներից և տնօրեններից ազատել դպրոցը սկսելով  Չեխովի անվան դպրոցի խայտառակ տնօրենից: 
Դպրոցները դարձրել են  դեբիլների ակումբ, այդպիսի հաստատությունից ինչպես կարող է խելոք մարդ դուրս գա.. :Shok:

----------

Tig (18.06.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

<<Թուրքական պատմական կառուցվածք>>ը (ԹՊԿ) հրատարակման է պատրաստել 20 հատորից բաղկացած գրքային շարք <<Հակական խնդիր>> վերնագրով որի մեջ կներառվեն Թուրքիայի, ԱՄՆ –ի, Ադրբեջանի, Իտալիայի, Ֆրանսիայի, Իսրաելի, Ռուսաստանի, Բրազիլիայի, Արգենտինայի , Չիլիի, Վրաստանի և Հայաստանի 350 հետազոտողների 500 աշխատություններ և հոդվածներ: Ինչպես հաղորդում են թուրքական ԶԼՄ-ները , հրատարակչության գիտական խմբագիրը` ԹՊԿ –ի հայկական հարցերի բաժնի անդամը, դոցենտ Էնիս Շահինը հայտնել է , որ այն բաղկացած կլինի 5 -6 հազար թերթից և 2011 թվականի մայիսին պատրաստ կլինի հրատարակման: << Մեծ տեղ է հատկացված լինելու այնպիսի հարցերին ինչպիսինն է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը և Իրևանյան Խանությունը>>,- ասաց նա: 
Հրատարակչության կազմակերպիչները հայտնում են , որ այնտեղ պլանավորվում է զետեղել և <<Հյաստանցի չորս գիտնականների օբյեկտիվ հոդվածներ, որոնք հաստատում են հայ զինված կազմավորումների կողմից Վանի, Բիթլիսի, Տրաբզոնի, Կարսի, Էրզրումի քաղաքացիական մուսուլման ժողովուրդների մասսայական բնաջնջումը մինչև թուրքական ղեկավարության կողմից անօրեն հայերին պատերազմական թատերաբեմից հեռու խուլ վայրեր տեղափոխելը>>, այն պատերազմի, որ տեղի էր ունենում Ռուսաստանի և Օսմանյան կայսրության միջև Առաջին համաշխարհային պատերազմի ընթացքում: Հայ հետազոտողների անունները չեն հրապարակվում: 
Ռեգնում գործակալությունը նշում է, որ նմանատիպ մասշտաբի հետազոտություններ Հայաստանում չկա: 
Իհարկե չկա, քանի որ այժմյան կառավարությանը հետաքրքրում է միայն <<Լեզվի մասի>> օրենքի անվան տակ ծպտված հսկայական փող աշխատելու օրինագծեր կազմելը, և հասարակության ճնշող մեծամասնությանը արհամարելով այն ընդունելը: 
Իսկ Թուրքիան և Ադրբեջանը սկսում են իրենց հորինված պատմություններին կրոնական երանգ հաղորդել և հարց է առաջանում թե ինչպես կարող էին անպաշտպան մանուկները, կանայք ու ծերեը մասսայական բնաջնջում կատարել: 
<<Իրևանյան խանության>> մասին օրերս ադրբեջանական մամուլում հոդվածներ կային որտեղ քննադատում էին իրենց առաջին <<դեմոկրատական>> հանրապետության ստեղծողներին, որ նրանք իբր թե հայերին են հանձնել <<Արևմտյան Ադրբեջանի>> մայրաքաղաքը <<Իրևան>>-ը:

----------


## mkofranc

<<Սահմըռկըցուցիչ>> բառը նախագահի <<հայագետի, հայապաշտպանի>> Ս. Սարգսյանի ամենասիրած բառն է: 
Լեզվի մասին փոփոխություններ անելու փոխարեն թող գումար հատկացնեն հայերեն լեզվի բացատրական բառարանի արդիականացմանը , որի վերջին թողարկումը եղել է անցյալ դարի 70 ական թվականներին: Սա թույլ կտա բառարանի մեջ ընդգրկել վերջին տասնամյակների նոր բառերը և նրանց հայերեն թարգմանությունները: Պետք է աջակցեն անգլերեն – հայերեն -անգլերեն և այլ բառարանների հրատարակմանը, վերջիվերջո մեզնից` հարկատուներից քիչ փող չեն պոկում: Թող ազատեն դպրոցներն ու համալսարանները տգետ, ծանոթ բարեկամով ընդունված <<ուսուցիչներից>> և տնօրեններից: Ու պետք է ձևավորվի մի հաստատություն, որը կզբաղվի հայոց լեզվով, իսկ ուղագրական և այլ փոփոխությունները պետք է լինեն հիմնավորված և և տարբեր մասնագետների կողմից հղկված: Իսկ միասնական թեստեր կազմողներին էլ պետք է արգելվի տվյալ ուսումնական տարում դիմորդ պարապելը:

----------

Tig (18.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

*Հանրապետականները պարտավորվա՞ծ են քվեարկելու. Հակոբ Հակոբյանի խոստովանությունը*
14:44 • 18.06.10

ԱԺ սոցիալական հարցերի մշտական հանձնաժողովի նախագահ, ՀՀԿ անդամ Հակոբ Հակոբյանն այսօր լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանն անդրադառնալով օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանն առնչվող օրինագծին՝ ուշագրավ խոստովանություն արեց՝ ըստ էության չհերքելով, որ հանրապետականը պարտադրված է կողմ քվերակելու այդ օրինագծին։

«Եթե օրինագիծը ներկայացրել է Հանրապետական կուսակցությունը, կառավարությունը, ուրեմն Ազգային ժողովը պետք է կողմ քվեարկի։ Ուրիշ ինչպե՞ս կարող եք պատկերացնել»,- պարզաբանեց նա։

Այնուհետև բանախոսը գիտելիքի վերաբերյալ իր թեզը ներկայացրեց. «Ես դպրոցների մասին այժմ չեմ կարող խոսել, սակայն հստակ կասեմ, որ հասարակությունը, պետությունը, քաղաքացին պետք է պայքարի կրթության համար։ Այսինքն՝ մենք չպետք է գիտելիք վերցնելու համար կռվենք։ Ձեզանից ո՞վ է դեմ լեզվի իմացությանը։ Բոլորն ուզում են իմանալով սեփական լեզուն՝ սովորել օտար լեզուներ»։

Հակոբյանը չմոռացավ նաև կրթությանը սոցիալական տեսանկյունից նայել. «Ամբողջ աշխարհում է այդպես՝ այն հասարակությունը, որն ունի գիտելիք, այդ հասարակության մեջ աղքատները քիչ են»։

Tert.am

----------

Ariadna (18.06.2010), Rammstein (18.06.2010), Շինարար (19.06.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> *Հանրապետականները պարտավորվա՞ծ են քվեարկելու. Հակոբ Հակոբյանի խոստովանությունը*
> 14:44 • 18.06.10
> 
> ԱԺ սոցիալական հարցերի մշտական հանձնաժողովի նախագահ, ՀՀԿ անդամ Հակոբ Հակոբյանն այսօր լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանն անդրադառնալով օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանն առնչվող օրինագծին՝ ուշագրավ խոստովանություն արեց՝ ըստ էության չհերքելով, որ հանրապետականը պարտադրված է կողմ քվերակելու այդ օրինագծին։
> 
> «Եթե օրինագիծը ներկայացրել է Հանրապետական կուսակցությունը, կառավարությունը, ուրեմն Ազգային ժողովը պետք է կողմ քվեարկի։ Ուրիշ ինչպե՞ս կարող եք պատկերացնել»,- պարզաբանեց նա։
> 
> Այնուհետև բանախոսը գիտելիքի վերաբերյալ իր թեզը ներկայացրեց. «Ես դպրոցների մասին այժմ չեմ կարող խոսել, սակայն հստակ կասեմ, որ հասարակությունը, պետությունը, քաղաքացին պետք է պայքարի կրթության համար։ Այսինքն՝ մենք չպետք է գիտելիք վերցնելու համար կռվենք։ Ձեզանից ո՞վ է դեմ լեզվի իմացությանը։ Բոլորն ուզում են իմանալով սեփական լեզուն՝ սովորել օտար լեզուներ»։
> 
> ...


Եթե վաղն էլ Հայաստանը Թուրքերին նվիրելու մասին օրինագիծ ներկայացնի հհկ-ն ու քոռավարությունը, ապա պետք ա ազգայի ժողոը ընդունի չէ՞, թե չէ ո՞նց կարանք ուրիշ ձեւ պատկերացնենք:
Աբսուրդի գագաթնակետին ենք հասել…  :Huh:

----------

Tig (18.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

*Օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման դեմ ուղղված համերգը առժամանակ հետաձգվում է*
18 հունիսի 2010 - 17:57 AMT  12:57 GMT

PanARMENIAN.Net - Օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացումը ապագայում կբերի հայ ազգի լեզվափոխությանը, ինչպես եղավ իռլանդացիների, շոտլանդացիների, աբխազների և այլ ազգերի հետ: Այդ մասին Երևանում կայացած մամլո ասուլիսի ժամանակ հայտարարել է «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խմբի անդամ Նվարդ Մանասյանը:

Ըստ խմբի անդամների, կգոյանա այլալեզու վերնախավ և հայալեզու ստորախավ, և հայոց լեզուն կվերածվի կենցաղային լեզվի, չնայած, ըստ ՀՀ սահմանադրության, Հայաստանի պետական լեզուն հայերենն է:

Խմբի անդամները նշեցին, որ, եթե խոսքը վերաբերում է օտար լեզուների խորացված ուսուցմանը, ապա դա հնարավոր է իրկանացնել նաև ներկայումս գործող օրենքների շրջանակներում, ինչի ապացույցն են արդեն իսկ բացված ֆրանսիական և անգլիական մի շարք դպրոցները, որոնք գործում են միջպետական համաձայնագրի հիմքի վրա:

«Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը» խումբը պահանջում է, որ Ազգային Ժողովը մերժի այդ վտանգավոր օրինագիծը, և որ օտար լեզուների խորացված ուսուցումը լինի հայոց լեզվի հիմքի վրա:

Խմբի անդամները խոսեցին նաև օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման դեմ ուղղված համերգի մասին, որին մասնակցելու համաձայնություն էին հայտնել բազմաթիվ երգիչ-երգչուհիներ: Արայիկ Հարությունյանը նշեց, որ ըստ պայմանավորվածության հունիսի 19-ին Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնի հարակից հրապարակում պետք է տեղի ունենար համերգ: «Երևան քաղաքի Կենտրոն թաղապետարանի կողմից պիտի տրամադրվեր համապատսխան թուղթ, սակայն վերջին պահին նրանք հրաժարվում են, և ստիպված համերգը առժամանակ հետաձգվում է»-հայտարարեցին նա:

հ.գ. ափսոս...

----------

Ariadna (19.06.2010), davidus (19.06.2010), mkofranc (18.06.2010), Շինարար (19.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

*Հանրային խորհրդի հանձնաժողովն առաջարկում է հրաժարվել «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքի փոփոխություններից*
18:11 • 18.06.10

ՀՀ Հանրային խորհրդի պաշտպանության, ազգային անվտանգության և ներքին հարցերով հանձնաժողովը քննարկել է «օտարալեզու դպրոցներիե խնդիրը և երկու կետից բաղկացած որոշում ընդունել։

ՀՀ կառավարությունը, ՀՀ Ազգային ժողով նախագիծ է ներկայացրել «Լեզվի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքում փոփոխություններ կատարելու և «Հանրակրթության մասին» ՀՀ օրենքում փոփոխություններ և լրացումներ կատարելու մասին, ըստ որի` ՀՀ տարածքում թույլատրվելու են օտար լեզու հանրակրթական ուսումնական հաստատություններ հիմնելը և միջազգային հանրակրթական այլընտրանքային դպրոցների մուտքը։

Որոշման մեջ նշվում է, որ Հանձնաժողովը նույնպես կարևորում է օտար լեզուների դասավանդման մակարդակի բարձրացումը հանրակրթական ուսումնական հաստատություններում և արդիական ուսման ձևերի կիրառումը Հայաստանի կրթական համակարգում։

Հանձնաժողովը գտնում է, որ վերը նշված նախագծում առաջարկվող փոփոխություննրը չեն բխում մեր ազգային և պետական շահերից։ Ավելին, կառավարությունը սույն օրինագիծը նախապատրաստելիս չի ղեկավարվել Հայաստանի Անկախության Հռչակագրի 12-րդ կետով, ըստ որի.

«Սույն Հռչակագիրը հիմք է ծառայում ՀՀ Սահմանադրության մշակման, իսկ գործող Սահմանադրության մեջ փոփոխությունների և լրացումների կատարման, պետական մարմինների գործունեության, Հանրապետության նոր օրենսդրության նշակման համար»։ Արդյունքում` իր կողմից մշակած օրենսդրական նախաձեռնությունը հակասում է Հայաստանի Անկախության Հռչակագրի կետ 10-ին, ըստ որի՝
«ՀՀ ապահովում է հայերենի` որպես պետական լեզվի, գործառությունը Հանրապետության կյանքի բոլոր ոլորտներում, ստեղծում կրթության, գիտության և մշակույթի սեփական համակարգ»։

Հիմք ընդունելով վերը նշվածը և Հանձնաժողովի անդամների կողմից ներկայացված կարծիքները, Հանձնաժողովը առաջարկում է.

Դիմել Հանրային խորհրդին և ՀՀ Կառավարությանը վերը նշված խնդրի լուծման համար գտնել այլ ճանապարհներ։

Հանձնաժողովը որոշել է.

1. Առաջարկել ՀՀ կառավարությանը` հրաժարվել օրենսդրական այդ նախաձեռնությունից և ետ վերցնել «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքում փոփոխություններ կատարելու օրինագիծը։

2. Առաջարկել Հանրային խորհրդին` դիմել ՀՀ Կառավարությանը` մշակելու և մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում հանրային քննարկման ներկայացնելու ՀՀ հանրային կրթության մակարդակը բարձրացնելու իր մոտեցումներն ու ծրագիրը։

Tert.am

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:03 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:53 ----------

*Չկա հայերեն լեզվի սպառող՝ չկա հայ մարդ. Նվարդ Մանասյան*
16:46 • 18.06.10

«Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնության կազմակերպիչներն այսօր լրագրողներին հայտնեցին, որ իրենք շարունակելու են հանդես գալ մի շարք հետաքրքիր նախաձեռնություններով։

Նախաձեռնության անդամ Էդգար Առաքելյանն անդրադարձավ ԱԺ «ՀՀԿ» խմբակցության ղեկավար Գալուստ Սահակյանի՝ հունիսի 16-ին «Առավոտ» օրաթերթին տված օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացման թեմայով հարցազրույցին և նշեց, որ Սահակյանի մոտեցումները խոսում են այն մասին, որ հասարակական ճնշման ներքո իշխանությունները նահանջում են։

«Մենք ողջունում ենք միջազգային դպրոցների մուտքը Հայաստան, սակայն անհրաժեշտ է, որ այդ դպրոցներում լինի երկու դասարան՝ հայերեն լեզվով դասավանդվող առարկաներ հայերի և այլ լեզվով՝ օտարների համար»,- ասաց Առաքելյանը՝ հավելելով, որ նման քայլի դիմելու համար իշխանությունները բնավ էլ հարկադրված չեն լինի փոփոխություններ կատարել «Լեզվի մասին» և «հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքներում։

Նախաձեռնության անդամ, Վ. Բրյուսովի անվան լեզվաբանական ինստիտուտի դասախոս Նվարդ Մանասյանն իր հերթին նշեց, որ իշխանությունների վարած լեզվաքաղաքականությունը վտանգում է ազգային ինքնությունն ու անվտանգությունը։ «Որպես կանոն, երբ որևէ երկիր իր լեզվի մասին իրավական ակտում փոփոխություն է կատարում, դա անում է՝ ելնելով բացառապես մայրենի լեզուն զարգացնելու և ամրացնելու նկատառումներից։ Այն դեպքերը, որոնք արված են մայրենի լեզուն թուլացնելու համար, արվել են որևէ երկրի գաղութ հանդիսացող երկրում։ Օրինակ՝ Մեծ Բրիտանիան, երբ գաղութացրել էր Հնդկաստանը՝ իրականացնում էր անգլերենի տարածման ծրագիր»,- ասաց Մանասյանը՝ հավելելով, որ եթե չկա հայերեն լեզվի սպառող՝ չկա հայ մարդ։

Tert.am

----------

Ariadna (19.06.2010), Chuk (19.06.2010), davidus (19.06.2010), mkofranc (19.06.2010), Շինարար (19.06.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

yerkirmedia.am կայքում կարող եք ձեր կարծիքը ուղարկել կայքի պատասխանատուներին որոնք էլ իրենց հերթին խոստանում են անարձագանք չթողնել:

----------

Tig (19.06.2010), Ապե Ջան (19.06.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

<<Օտարալեզու դպրոցների հնարավոր վերաբացման վերաբերյալ իր տեսակետն է հայտնել նաև Հանրային հեռուստառադիոընկերության խորհրդի նախագահ Ալեքսան Հարությունյանը, ով կարծում է, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման շուրջ բանավեճն «այնպես չգնաց», քանի որ խոսքը ոչ թե ռուսական դպրոցների վերաբացման մասին է, այլ` «որքան ես գիտեմ, ընդամենը երկու դպրոցի»` հավելելով, որ գուցե ԿԳՆ-ն ճիշտ չի բացատրել իր մտադրությունները:

Ա. Հարությունյանի խոսքերով, աշխարհում կան բազմաթիվ եվրոպական երկրներ, որոնք ունեն օտարալեզու դպրոցներ, և «ես չեմ կարծում, որ դրանք լուրջ սպառնալիք են իրենցից ներկայացնում»: Ըստ Ա. Հարությունյանի` հասարակության մեջ ընթանում է «անորոշ մի քննարկում, որը բոլորովին կապ չունի օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու ցանկության հետ»:  aysor.am >>

Ես կզարմանայի եթե այս տափակը այսպիսի իրեն չվերաբերող հայտարարություն չաներ: Հասկանում եք , այս մանկլավիկները կատարում են  վերնախավի ` նախագահի հրամանը, պատվերը:

----------

Ձայնալար (19.06.2010), Շինարար (20.06.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Մամլո հաղորդագրություն
> 
> «Մենք դե'մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խումբը
> հայտնում է, որ հունիսի 19-ին խմբի կողմից կազմակերպվող համերգի անցկացումը,
> որին պետք է մասնակցեին հայտնի կատարողներ, քաղաքապետարանի առավել քան անհիմն
> և օրենքի տառի հետ որևէ առնչություն չունեցող որոշմամբ ոչ նպատակահարմար է
> համարվել: Սույն որոշումը չի դիմանում որևէ քննադատության, քանի որ հիմք է
> ընդունվել ոչ թե որևէ օրենք կամ օրենսդրական ակտ, այլ «Կինոթատրոն Մոսկվա» ՍՊ
> ընկերության գլխավոր տնօրեն Մ. Ադոյանի 22.04.2010թ. հ. 8
> ...


...

----------

Chuk (20.06.2010), davidus (20.06.2010), Norton (20.06.2010), Tig (21.06.2010), Շինարար (20.06.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

«Մենք դե'մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունը տեղեկացնում է, որ շարժման նպատակների հետ համերաշխության համերգը արգելվեց քաղաքապետարանի կողմից օրենսդրությամբ չսահմանված պատճառաբանությամբ: Համերգին մասնակցելու իրենց համաձայնությունը տված կատարողներ Վահան Արծրունին, Էդվարդ
Զորիկյանը, Մհեր Մանուկյանը և Մկրտիչ Մկրտչյանը այսօր հանդես կգան մամուլի ասուլիսով և իրենց մտահոգությունը կհայտնեն թե՛ օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացման ճիգերի, թե՛ քաղաքապետարանի որոշման վերաբերյալ։

Նախաձեռնությունը նաև տեղեկացնում է, որ այսօր ժամը 10.00-ին կսկսվի «Մենք դե՛մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնության պիկետը Ազգային ժողովի Դեմիրճյան փողոցի կողմից մուտքի մոտ, քանի որ ըստ իրենց տեղեկությունների, այդ օրը որոշվելու է ԱԺ արտահերթ նիստի անցկացման օրը, որի ժամանակ քննարկվելու է վիճահարույց նախագիծը։
Tert.am

----------

Ariadna (21.06.2010), Chuk (21.06.2010), Tig (21.06.2010), Ձայնալար (21.06.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

Ներկայացնում եմ <<Հայկական ժամանակ>> ի հոդվածից վերջին մասն միայն , ամբողջությամբ կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ http://zhamanak.com/article/15303/

ռ 2002-ին Վանո Սիրադեղյանի հանճարեղ գրիչը ասում էր. «Մի մտեք, կովե՛ր, հայոց լեզվի տաճարը»: Կոչը, պահանջը, բնականաբար, կովերին չէր վերաբերում: Կովը չի հասկանում, չի ջոկում մսուրը, փարախը տաճարից: Կմտնի, կաղտոտի: Կոչը հասարակությանն էր ուղղված, ժողովրդին, նախրապանին` որ թույլ չտան: Թույլ տվեցինք` մտան: Բայց կովերն ավելին անել չեն կարող աղտոտելուց բացի: Նրանք իրենց այդ գործն արդե՛ն արել են: Իսկ մեր պարտքն է նրանց քշել արոտավայր, մսուր կամ փարախ ու մաքրել Հայաստանն ու Հայոց լեզու կոչվող տաճարը:

Հայաստանում չե՛ն բացվելու օտարալեզու հանրակրթական դպրոցներ. օտար լեզուներն ամենաբարձր մակարդակով ու հիմնովին ուսուցանվելու են հայկական դպրոցներում:

Հայաստանն ազատվելո՛ւ է անբարո ու բարոյազուրկ ավազակապետությունից. ավելի քան տասնամյա այս չարիքը արմատախիլ է արվելու ու դառնալու է դաս, դրա կրկնությունը առնվազն առաջիկա հազար տարում թույլ չտալու գրավական:  zhamanak.com

----------


## Chuk

> Այսօր` հունիսի 21-ին, Հայաստանում չորրորդ անգամ կնշվի Երաժշտության տոնը։
> 
> Այն անց է կացվում Հայաստանում Ֆրանսիայի դեսպանության և ՀՀ Մշակույթի նախարարության նախաձեռնությամբ:
> 
> Տոնը կնշվի նաեւ հանրապետության մարզերում: Մասնավորապես 7 մարզերի (Վայոց ձոր, Արագածոտն, Լոռի, Գեղարքունիք, Շիրակ, Արմավիր, Կոտայք) 24 քաղաքներում և գյուղերում տեղի կունենան համերգներ, տեղի ստեղծագործական ներուժի մասնակցությամբ։
> 
> Համերգները սկսվել են ժամը 11-ից: Անգլիական այգում ժամը 11.00-13.00-ը տեղի է ունենում համերգ Մանկապատանեկան փողային նվագախմբերի մասնակցությամբ:
> ՀՀ Ազգային Ժողովի բակում ժամը 13-ին կազմակերպվելու է համերգ` ՙՈւնիսոն՚ հասարակական կազմակերպության նախաձեռնությամբ:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+


Երևի մտածեցիք «Էս Չուկը գժվել ա: Էս նորությունն ի՞նչ կապ ունի օտարալեզու դպրոցների հետ»: Ունի: Շատ մեծ կապ ունի:

Հատվածներից մեկը նորից եմ պատճենում. «Երեկոյան` ժամը 20-ին, ռոք համերգ տեղի կունենա Ազնավուրի հրապարակում («Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոն)»:

Չէ, նորից կրկնեմ. Երեկոյան` ժամը 20-ին, ռոք համերգ տեղի կունենա Ազնավուրի հրապարակում («Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոն):

Իսկ հիմա նորից ենք կարդում քաղաքապետարանի՝ հունիսի 19-ին «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնության կազմակերպած համերգի մերժումը.



> ՀՀ Երեվանի քաղաքապետարան
> N 5/Ա-2265
> 18 հունիսի 2010
> 
> ՀՀ քաղաքացի Արամ Ապատյանին
> 
> Ի պատասխան Ձեր դիմումի հասցեագրված Երևանի քաղաքապետին, Աբովյան փողոցի հ.18
> հասցեում` Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնի հարակից Շառլ Ազնավուրի անվան հրապարակում ս/թ
> հունիսի 19-ին է 19:30 համերգ կազմակերպելու վերաբերյալ, տեղեկացնում ենք.
> ...


Տո անա... ներողություն... կենդանինե՜ր  :Angry2:

----------

Ariadna (21.06.2010), davidus (21.06.2010), mkofranc (21.06.2010), Norton (21.06.2010), Rammstein (21.06.2010), Tig (21.06.2010), Ձայնալար (21.06.2010), Ներսես_AM (21.06.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Նախաձեռնությունը նաև տեղեկացնում է, որ այսօր ժամը 10.00-ին կսկսվի «Մենք դե՛մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնության պիկետը Ազգային ժողովի Դեմիրճյան փողոցի կողմից մուտքի մոտ, քանի որ ըստ իրենց տեղեկությունների, այդ օրը որոշվելու է ԱԺ արտահերթ նիստի անցկացման օրը, որի ժամանակ քննարկվելու է վիճահարույց նախագիծը։
> Tert.am


Ու չնայած բողոքի ակցիային.




> Հունիսի 23-ին, ժամը 12-ին կգումարվի Ազգային ժողովի արտահերթ նստաշրջան:
> 
> Օրակարգում ներառված է 14 հարց, որոնց թվում նաեւ «Լեզվի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքում փոփոխությունների նախագիծը:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ այն քնարկվում է առաջին ընթերցմամբ, եւ ԱԺ գարնանային նստաշրջանի վերջին քառօրյայում քննարկումը մնաց անավարտ:


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

Իսկ բողոքի ակցիան տեղի ունեցել է.




> Թեեւ Ազգային ժողովի նիստերը ժամանակավորապես տեղի են ունենում Կառավարության նիստերի դահլիճում, սակայն ԱԺ շենքի տարբեր մուտքերի մոտ այսօր լուռ պիկետ անցկացվեց:
> 
> Կազմակերպիչները «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը» նախաձեռնող խմբի անդամներն էին, որոնք «Լեզուն պարտք չէ գույքի դիմաց», «Ազգադավ օրինագիծը հանել անդարձ» եւ այլ ցուցապաստառներով եկել էին ԱԺ շենքի մոտ` հունիսի 23-ի արտահերթ նիստից առաջ նախազգուշական ակցիա անցկացնելու:
> 
> Արտահերթ նիստի ժամանակ քննարկվելու է նաեւ «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքում փոփոխությունները, որոնք ակցիայի մասնակիցներն անընդունելի են համարում: Իսկ այսօր միայն մի քանի պատգամավորներ էին ելումուտ անում ԱԺ շենք: Ինչպես «Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում նշեց նախաձեռնող խմբի անդամ Արմեն Հովհաննիսյանը` զանգվածային միջոցառում նախատեսվում է արտահերթ նիստի օրը, երբ «ցույց կտան իրենց շարժման հիմնական էներգետիկան»: Նա վստահ է. «Այս օրենքը քննարկման ենթակա չէ, բարելավման ենթակա չէ»:
> 
> Ըստ Արմեն Հովհաննիսյանի` հակառակ կողմից արդեն զիջումներ կան` նախատեսվող օտարալեզու դպրոցների թիվը կամաց-կամաց պակասեցվում է, սակայն. «Մեր հարցը սկզբունքային է. ի՞նչ է` կարող ենք ասել, որ սպանությունների որոշակի քանակն էլ կարող ենք լեգալացնե՞լ, ասենք` տարվա մեջ 15 սպանություն, 16-րդն արդեն պատժելի՞ է: Ոչ. ՀՀ պետական լեզուն հայերենն է, Հայաստանի հանրակրթության լեզուն հայերենն է: Ազգային փոքրամասնություններն ունեն իրենց իրավունքները, բայց հայ մանուկը պետք է գնա հայ դպրոց եւ հայերեն ստանա հանրակրթություն»:
> 
> Անցորդներին ակցիայի մասնակիցները նաեւ տեղեկատվական թերթիկներ էին բաժանում: Ի դեպ, նրանք բոլորն իրենց կրծքին կրում էին «Ա» տառը, որը նրանց ասելով` իրենց խորհրդանիշն է դարձել:


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

Ariadna (21.06.2010), Tig (22.06.2010), Շինարար (21.06.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

ՀՀ ԱԺ նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը ստորագրել է որոշում, ըստ որի՝ հունիսի 23-ին ժամը 12-ին կգումարվի ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովի արտահերթ նստաշրջան` նախաձեռնողի սահմանած օրակարգով:

Արտահերթի օրակարգում ի թիվս այլ հարցերի նաև կրթական ոլորտի օրենսդրական փոփոխություններիվիճահարույց նախագիծն է՝

1) «Կրթության մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքում լրացումներ կատարելու մասին»

«Բարձրագույն և հետբուհական մասնագիտական կրթության մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքում լրացումներ կատարելու մասին»

«Նախնական մասնագիտական (արհեստագործական) և միջին մասնագիտական կրթության մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքում լրացումներ կատարելու մասին» (երկրորդ ընթերցում, քվեարկություն) tert.am

2) «Լեզվի մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքում փոփոխություններ և լրացում կատարելու մասին»

«Հանրակրթության մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքում փոփոխություն և լրացումներ կատարելու մասին» (քննարկման շարունակություն)։

----------


## mkofranc

Թեեւ Ազգային ժողովի նիստերը ժամանակավորապես տեղի են ունենում Կառավարության նիստերի դահլիճում, սակայն ԱԺ շենքի տարբեր մուտքերի մոտ այսօր լուռ պիկետ անցկացվեց:

Կազմակերպիչները «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը» նախաձեռնող խմբի անդամներն էին, որոնք «Լեզուն պարտք չէ գույքի դիմաց», «Ազգադավ օրինագիծը հանել անդարձ» եւ այլ ցուցապաստառներով եկել էին ԱԺ շենքի մոտ` հունիսի 23-ի արտահերթ նիստից առաջ նախազգուշական ակցիա անցկացնելու:

Արտահերթ նիստի ժամանակ քննարկվելու է նաեւ «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքում փոփոխությունները, որոնք ակցիայի մասնակիցներն անընդունելի են համարում: Իսկ այսօր միայն մի քանի պատգամավորներ էին ելումուտ անում ԱԺ շենք: Ինչպես «Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում նշեց նախաձեռնող խմբի անդամ Արմեն Հովհաննիսյանը` զանգվածային միջոցառում նախատեսվում է արտահերթ նիստի օրը, երբ «ցույց կտան իրենց շարժման հիմնական էներգետիկան»: Նա վստահ է. «Այս օրենքը քննարկման ենթակա չէ, բարելավման ենթակա չէ»:

Ըստ Արմեն Հովհաննիսյանի` հակառակ կողմից արդեն զիջումներ կան` նախատեսվող օտարալեզու դպրոցների թիվը կամաց-կամաց պակասեցվում է, սակայն. «Մեր հարցը սկզբունքային է. ի՞նչ է` կարող ենք ասել, որ սպանությունների որոշակի քանակն էլ կարող ենք լեգալացնե՞լ, ասենք` տարվա մեջ 15 սպանություն, 16-րդն արդեն պատժելի՞ է: Ոչ. ՀՀ պետական լեզուն հայերենն է, Հայաստանի հանրակրթության լեզուն հայերենն է: Ազգային փոքրամասնություններն ունեն իրենց իրավունքները, բայց հայ մանուկը պետք է գնա հայ դպրոց եւ հայերեն ստանա հանրակրթություն»:

Անցորդներին ակցիայի մասնակիցները նաեւ տեղեկատվական թերթիկներ էին բաժանում: Ի դեպ, նրանք բոլորն իրենց կրծքին կրում էին «Ա» տառը, որը նրանց ասելով` իրենց խորհրդանիշն է դարձել: a1plus.am

----------

Tig (21.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

«Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը» նախաձեռնող խումբ`

Այդքան չարչրկված օրինագիծը, որը երկու ամիս շարունակ ենթարկվեց լրջագույն քննադատության և հասարակական հակազդեցության, ի վերջո որոշվել է դնել քվեարկության ԱԺ արտահերթ նիստում։
Մեր կազմակերպված և հետևողական ճնշման ներքո նախագծի հեղինակները ակնհայտորեն նահանջել են, և այսօր արդեն խոսվում է Երևան քաղաքից դուրս ընդամենը երկու միջազգային դպրոց բացելու մասին։ Այդուհանդերձ, օրենքի փոփոխությունն ամեն պարագայում անթույլատրելի է և խիստ վտանգավոր։ Բացի այդ, անգամ այդ երկու դպրոցներում ՀՀ հայ քաղաքացիները պետք է սովորեն հայերեն լեզվով։

Հունիսի 23–ին, ժամը 11:00 Մելիք–Ադամյան 2 հասցեում գտնվող Կառավարության նիստերի դահլիճի դիմաց տեղի է ունենալու բողոքի բազմամարդ ցույց։ Մեր ներկայությամբ և ակտիվությամբ սկսած գործը հասցնելու ենք հաղթական ավարտին և կանխելու ենք չարաբաստիկ օրինագծի ընդունումը։

ՄԵՆՔ ԴԱ ԿԱՐՈՂ ԵՆՔ

Խնդրում ենք ձեր մասնակցությունը հաստատել այստեղ http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=131465123549973, ինչպես նաև՝ հրավիրել ընկերներին։

----------

mkofranc (22.06.2010), Շինարար (21.06.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

«Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» շարժման նախաձեռնող խմբի անդամ Արայիկ Հարությունյանը հունիսի 21-ին կայացած ասուլիսում հայտնել է, որ իրենք պատրաստվում են բողոքարկել Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի որոշումը, որով արգելվել է իրենց կազմակերպած «Համերաշխության համերգը»:

Նրա խոսքով, քաղաքապետարանը շատ անհեթեթ պատճառաբանություն է գտել միջոցառումն արգելելու համար: «Մերժման փաստաթուղթն ինքնին անհիմն է, որովհետեւ հիմք է ընդունվել ապրիլի 22-ի «Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնի գլխավոր տնօրեն Ադոյանի կողմից ներկայացված գրությունը, ըստ որի Ադոյանը քաղաքապետարանից խնդրում է թույլ չտալ «Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնի հարակից հրապարակում զանգվածային միջոցառումներ անցկացնել։ Եթե այս տրամաբանությամբ առաջնորդվենք, կստացվի, որ ցանկացած մշակութային օջախի կամ օբյեկտի տնօրեն հենց դիմի քաղաքապետարանին, քաղաքապետանն այդ դիմումը կարող է հիմք ընդունել եւ զանգվածային միջոցառում կատարելու ցանկացած հայց մերժել։ Սա անհիմն է, եւ նախաձեռնությունը պատրաստվում է բողոքարկել այս որոշումը համապատասխան ատյաններում»,-նշել է նա՝ նկատելով, որ այսօր «Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնի հարակից հրապարակում համերգ է նախատեսվում:

Նրա խոսքով, թեեւ քաղաքապետարանի որոշումը բողոքարկելու համար 2 ամիս ժամանակ է տրվում, բայց նախաձեռնության անդամները պատրաստվում են առաջիկա 4 օրերին դատարան ներկայացնել համապատասխան բողոքը: Ներկայումս նրան խորհրդակցում են իրավաբանների հետ:

Ասուլիսին ներկա ռոք երաժիշտ Մհեր Մանուկյանը, ով նույնպես պատրաստակամություն էր հայտնել մասնակցել «համերաշխության համերգին»,- ասել է. «Անկախությունից ի վեր մեր միջից փորձում են հանել «ոչ» ասելու ունակությունը։ Լկտիությունը շարունակում է աճել, եթե այն չի կանգնեցվում։ Մենք պետք է կարողանանք տեր կանգնել մեր «ոչ»–ին»: news.am

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժողովուրդ, հունիսի 23-ին անպայման եկեք, ձեր բոլոր ծանոթներին էլ ասեք թող գան:

----------

Ariadna (22.06.2010), Mephistopheles (24.06.2010), mkofranc (22.06.2010), Tig (22.06.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

«Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խումբը հանդես է եկել հայտարարությամբ, որում ասվում է.

1) Հունիսի 23-ին ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովի արտահերթ նստաշրջանը շարունակելու է քննարկել «Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքներում փոփոխություններ անելու մասին տխրահռչակ օրինագիծը։ «Մենք դե՛մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունը իրականացնելու է բողոքի ցույց։ Միացեք մեզ և մասնակցեք բողոքի ցույցին կառավարության նիստերի դահլիճի մուտքի դիմաց Մելիք Ադամյան փ., 2՝ հունիսի 23-ին, չորեքշաբթի, ժամը 11-ին:

2) Վերջին օրերին, Ազգային ժողովում «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքում՝ կառավարության առաջարկած փոփոխություների օրինագծի սպասվելիք քննարկումից առաջ, իշխանության ներկայացուցիչները հայտարարում են, թե իբր հասարակության ընդվզումը այլալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացման դեմ թյուրըմբռնման արդյունք է, և իրականում խոսքը ընդամենը երկու դպրոցի մասին է, այլ ոչ թե օտարալեզու հանրակրթության անսահմանափակ տարածման։

Այս կապակցությամբ ցանկանում ենք արձանագրել հետևյալը։

ա. Սկսած ս.թ. ապրիլի 20-ից, երբ կառավարությունը Ազգային ժողով ներկայացրեց իր տխրահռչակ օրինագծերը, իշխանությունները օր օրի «մեղմացնում են» իրենց դիրքորոշումը փորձելով «կառուցողական» և «երկխոսությանը» պարտրաստ երևալ։ Հիշեցնենք, որ օրինագծի սկզբնական տարբերակում առհասարակ ոչ մի սահմանափակում նախատեսված չէր։ Հետո սկսեցին խոսել դպրոցների թվի 2%-ի, ապա՝ 1%-ի մասին, հետո՝ 15 դպրոցի, ապա՝ 9-ի, եւ ահա, վերջապես՝ երկուսի մասին։

բ. Մյուս կողմից անհրաժեշտ է շեշտել, որ քննարկման առարկա դարձնելով նախատեսվող այլալեզու դպրոցների քանակը իշխանությունները փորձում են շեղել հանրության ուշադրությունը՝ այս կարևորագույն խնդիրը որպես քանակական վեճ
ներկայացնելով։ Մինչդեռ առկա է ոչ թե քանակական, այլ որակական, այսինքն՝ սկզբունքային խնդիր, քանի որ այլալեզու նույնիսկ մեկ դպրոցի կամ մեկ դասարանի բացման համար անհրաժեշտ է փոխել «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքը, որն արտահայտությունն է
ՀՀ Սահմանադրության 12 հոդվածի, ինչպես նաև Անկախության հռչակագրի 10-րդ հոդվածի, ըստ որի «Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը ապահովում է հայերենի, որպես պետական լեզվի, գործառությունը հանրապետության կյանքի բոլոր ոլորտներում, ստեղծում կրթության, գիտության և մշակույթի սեփական համակարգ»։ Իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքի նախատեսվող փոփոխությունը հարվածում է մեր երկրի պետական անկախությանը։

գ. Եվ վերջապես, մենք ցանկանում ենք շեշտել, որ մեր շարժումն ուղղված չէ որևէ լեզվի, մշակույթի կամ ազգի դեմ, այլ հանուն նրա, որպեսզի Հայաստանում բոլոր դպրոցական առարկաները, այդ թվում և օտար լեզուները դասավանդվեն բացառապես հայերեն։ Եվ բոլորովին նշանակություն չունի, թե կառավարությունը ո՛ր օտար լեզվով է նախատեսում կրթել հայ մանուկներին․ անգլերե՞ն, ռուսերե՞ն, ֆրանսերե՞ն, թուրքերեն, թե՞ մեկ այլ։ Դրանք բոլորը մեզ՝ հայերիս համար հավասարապես են օտար»։

Tert.am

----------

Ariadna (22.06.2010), Chuk (22.06.2010), Rammstein (24.06.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (22.06.2010), Tig (22.06.2010), ՆանՍ (22.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

*Գերմանահայերը Սերժ Սարգսյանի առջև բարձրացրել են օտարալեզու դպրոցների հարցը*
13:06 • 22.06.10

«Ամենից ավելի լավ ճանապարհն այն է, որ մենք կարողանանք կարճ ժամանակահատվածում բարձրացնել մեր բոլոր դպրոցների մակարդակը, որպեսզի այդ դպրոցներում մեր երեխաները կարողանան ստանալ ժամանակակից մրցունակ գիտելիք: Բայց դրա հետ զուգահեռ մենք ինչո՞ւ պիտի բացառենք միջազգային չափանիշներին համապատասխանող մի քանի մասնավոր դպրոցների առկայությունը»,- երեկ Բեռլինում հայ համայնքի հետ հանդիպմանն ասել է Սերժ Սարգսյանը՝ պատասխանելով համայնքի ներկայացուցիչների հարցին, թե որքանով է նպատակահարմար Հայաստանում բացել օտարալեզու դպրոցներ, եթե կարելի է բարձրացնել գործող դպրոցների մակարդակը:

Ըստ նրա՝ խոսքը մի քանի մասնավոր դպրոցների մասին է, որտեղ մի քանի առարկաների ուսուցումը, ինչպիսիք են հայոց պատմությունը, կրոնի պատմությունը և այլն, պարտադիր է լինելու Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիների համար:

«Բայց եթե այդ դպրոցներում ուսանեն Ռուսաստանի, Գերմանիայի կամ Ֆրանսիայի քաղաքացիներ, արդյո՞ք մենք կարող ենք նրանց պարտադրել, որպեսզի նրանք անցնեն, ենթադրենք, ֆիզիկան, քիմիան հայերենով: Դա անհնարին մի բան է, չէ՞. Երևանում գործում է Ամերիկյան համալսարանը, որտեղ ուսուցումն անգլերեն է, գործում է Հայ-ռուսական համալասարանը, որտեղ ուսուցումը ռուսերեն է, և դրանից Հայաստանին որևէ վնաս չի հասցվել: Խոսքը, նորից եմ ասում, մի քանի մասնավոր դպրոցների մասին է, որոնց պետական բյուջեից մեկ դրամ էլ չենք հատկացնելու»,– մեկնաբանել է Սերժ Սարգսյանը:

Սերժ Սարգսյանի խոսքով՝ մի քանի տարի առաջ Հայաստանը կրթությանը հատկացնում էր Հայաստանի ՀՆԱ–ի մեկ տոկոսը: Այսօր արդեն, 2010թ, բյուջեով, կրթության ծախսերը մոտենում են չորս տոկոսի: «Սա մի քիչ ավելի է, քան մենք հատկացնում ենք մեր բանակին, և որքան մեծ լինի Հայաստանի ՀՆԱ-ն, բյուջեն, այնքան շատ գումարներ ենք կարողանալու հատկացնել մեր միջնակարգ կրթությանը … Խոսքը չի գնում հայոց լեզվի վրա ձեռք բարձրացնելու մասին: Այդպիսի բան չի լինի»,- ասել է Սերժ Սարգսյանը:

Tert.am

հ.գ. էս չէի էլ կասկածում, որ սենց մի բանա դուր* տալու...

----------

davidus (22.06.2010), mkofranc (22.06.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

իմ կարծիքով այն փաստը որ ամեն կերպ ցանկանում են ստեղծել օտարալլեզու դպրոց , արհամարհելով հասրակության ճնշող մեծամասնության պնդումներին, առարկություններին, գալիս է նրանից որ  տարվա սկզբներին <<Տրոյկա Դիալոգ>> ի տնօրեն  *Ռուբեն Վարդանյանը* որը հանդիսանում է <<Ամերիաբանկ>> բանկի սեփականատերը մասնաճյուղ է բացել Դիլիջան քաղաքում, այն քաղաքում որտեղ նաև այդ բարերար կոչվածը  ցանկանում է միջազգային դպրոց հիմնել: Հանդիսավորությամբ բացելուց հետո <<Ար Թիվի>>  ի եթերում  այդ բանկի ներկայացուցիչը ինքնագովազդից բացի նաև ասաց որ այդ բանկը մեծապես բացվել է սպասարկելու Ռուբեն Վարդանյանի կողմից իրականցվող ծրագրերը, և հիշեցրեց խոսակցին որ  Ռուբեն Վարդանյանը ցանկանում է միջազգային դպրոց հիմնել այնտեղ: Դե քանի որ նա  մտադրություն ուներ, ուրեմն ինչու չօգտվեն նաև մյուսները, դրա պատճառով , մինչ այսօր ճնշումների ներքո դրանց քանակը անընդհատ նվազում է, բայց կարծում եմ որ մեկ է նրանք կընդունեն  քանի որ նախագահ կոչվածը հանդես է գալիս այդ խայտառակ , ազգադավ ծրագրի օգտին, իմ կարծիքով Ռուբենչիկը կարող է և կարգին կաշառած լինի ագահ  Սերժիկին, եթե չընդունվի այդ օրինագիծը կստացվի որ անիմաստ բանկի մասնաճյուղ է հիմնել այդ փոքրիկ   քաղաքում......
Ինձ մեծապես հուզում  ջղայնացնում է որոշ ոչխարների անտարբերությունը որոնք ապրում են չէ գոյատևում են դժբախտաբար մեր հասրակությունում, նրանցից մեկը ասում էր .. Ինչի  ես այդքան մտածում ու նյարդայնանում մեկ է ընդունելու են, - դե եթե սրանց նման կովերը բտվելով բազմանան, ճորտի մտածելակերպ ունեցողները շատանան  ընտիր ապագա է սպասվում Հայաստանին: Առանց այն էլ խայտառակ վիճակում է այսօրվա մեր հասրակությունը: Երբեմն Ազատիչի տված մրցանակները համապատասխանում է այսօրվա իրավիճակին:  Այդ արվեստագետ  բառը այնքան են օգտագործում որոշ թյուրիմացություններ, որ իսկական արվեստագետը կնեղանա իրեն այդ կոչումը տալու դեպքում:
Ներողություն ծավավելուս համար...

----------

Tig (23.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

*Աշոտյանը ձեռք չի տա օրենքին, եթե...*
13:40 • 23.06.10

«Շատ է խոսվում, որ «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքում փոփոխության անհրաժեշտություն չկա։ Ցավոք, որևէ մեկը գրավոր կամ բանավոր իրավական որևէ տեղեկանք կամ հիմնավորում չներկայացրեց։ Ես հավատացնում եմ, որ եթե կա նման լուծում, եթե կա փոքրիկ հնարավորություն, որը թույլ կտա ձեռք չտալ «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքին, և որը վրիպել է մեր աչքից, խնդրում եմ գրավոր ներկայացնել մեզ, և մենք ձեռք չենք տա լեզվի մասին օրենքին»,- այսօր մեկնարկած ԱԺ արտահերթ նստաշրջանում քննարկման եզրափակիչ ելույթում ասաց ԿԳ նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանը։

Նախարարի խոսքով, ինքը նկատել է, որ որևէ խմբակցություն դեմ չարտահայտվեց միջազգային չափանիշներին համապատասխանող դպրոցների ներդրման գաղափարին, ուստի ինքն առաջարկում է կողմ քվեարկել նախագծին առաջին ընթերցմամբ։

«1-2-րդ ընթերցման ժամանակ կա հնարավորություն, որպեսզի մենք կարողանանք աշխատել նախագծի վրա և հղկել բոլոր անհանգստացնող կետերը»,- ասաց նա։

Աշոտյանը նշեց, որ նախագծում կատարվել է խմբագրական փոփոխություն, որով նախկին 15 դպրոցների փոխարեն նախատեսվում է բացել 11 դպրոց, որոնցից 9-ը՝ միջկառավարական համաձայնագրերի համաձայն, որտեղ օտար լեզվով առարկաները կդասավանդվեն 9-րդ դասարանից, իսկ մյուս 2-ը կլինեն մասնավոր, որոնք կբացվեն Դիլիջան և Իջևան քաղաքներում, որտեղ առարկաները օտար լեզվով կդասավանդվեն 7-րդ դասարանից։

Աշոտյանը խմբակցություններին առաջարկեց իրենց առաջարկությունները գրավոր ներկայացնել, քանի որ 1-2-րդ ընթերցում ընկած ժամանակահատվածում նախատեսվում են փաթեթի կատարելագործմանն ուղղված լսումներ և քննարկումներ։

Tert.am

հ.գ. բա հլը սրան… :Angry2:

----------

Ariadna (23.06.2010), Chuk (23.06.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (23.06.2010), Շինարար (23.06.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հիմա ասել էի հա  :Angry2: 

Ժողովուրդ, ամսի 24-ին՝ ժամը 11-ին էլի Մելիք-Ադամյան: Շա˜տ կարևոր ա: Խնդրում եմ՝ էկեք: Էսօր համեմատաբար շատ էինք, բայց էլի քիչ էինք: Գործ-մործ թողեք, էկեք, ոնց որ շատերս ենք անում:

----------

Chuk (23.06.2010), Mephistopheles (23.06.2010), Tig (24.06.2010), Շինարար (24.06.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Էսօր Սահակյան Գալուստիկն ասել ա. «Իսկ դրսում հավաքված 100-120 հոգին...»: Իրա ասած մնացածն էլ ա էշություն եղել: Նախ ապացուցել ա, որ հայերեն չգիտի՝ մեկենաս բառը սխալ կիրառելով: Հետո դրսում հավաքվածների «մեկենասներին» մեղադրել ա ատոմակայանն ու Նաիրիտը փակելու մեջ... անմակարդակության ու ապուշության գագաթնակետ ա եղել իրա խոսացածը, բայց հարցն էդ չի ժող: Հարցն էն ա, որ հավաքված ժողովուրդն էնքան ա, որ ինքը կարող ա կրճատի ու ասի 100-120: Չէ: Որ ավելի շատ են եղել հավաքվածները, էդ հաստատ: Բայց ոչ էնքան, որ ինքը չկարողանա տեսողական կրճատի 120-ի:

Ասածս ինչ ա ժող: Ամոթ ա, որ էս հարցով էնքան մարդ չի գնում, որ իրա ամենավատ կրճատումից հետո չմնաց 200 հազար մարդ, եթե 200 չէ, գոնե 20 հազար մարդ:
Հասկանում եմ: Աշխատանք: Եվ այլն:
Էդ ամեն ինչը հասկանալի ա:
Իսկ մյուս նժարին մեր պետականության անկախության հարցն ա: Առանց չափազանցնելու: 
Դե չափեք, ու որոշեք: Որոշեք մի բացական էդքան արժի՞, թե՞ չէ:

----------

Adriano (24.06.2010), Ariadna (24.06.2010), Mephistopheles (24.06.2010), Tig (24.06.2010)

----------


## dvgray

էլ ինչ անկապուիթյուն կար /գրողների միություն ու բան -ման , դաշնակ-հնչակ -ռամկավար ու էսիմ ինչ պարի խումբ/, իրանց ասուժդամսը ասին էս թեմայով…
ժողովուրդ, տենաս էս կինո մասկվայի ու էս անկապության թեման փակելուց հետո Սերոժի  ավազակաբանությունը էլ ինչ՞ կուտ ա գլդորելու որ սենց հրապարակային քննարկվի ու ասուժդած արվի, որ իրանք էլ բարով խերով ավելի ու ավելի ժողովրդավարական պետություն հռչակվեն  :Angry2:   :LOL: 
…
ամենա հետաքրքիր շախ անողները էս օրենքի հակաօրինակաության շուրջը դաշնակ ու հասարակաց Վազգեն Մանուկյանն ա փաստորեն  :LOL:   :Bad: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  05:10 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  05:07 ----------




> Էսօր Սահակյան Գալուստիկն ասել ա. «Իսկ դրսում հավաքված 100-120 հոգին...»: Իրա ասած մնացածն էլ ա էշություն եղել: Նախ ապացուցել ա, որ հայերեն չգիտի՝ մեկենաս բառը սխալ կիրառելով: Հետո դրսում հավաքվածների «մեկենասներին» մեղադրել ա ատոմակայանն ու Նաիրիտը փակելու մեջ... անմակարդակության ու ապուշության գագաթնակետ ա եղել իրա խոսացածը, բայց հարցն էդ չի ժող: Հարցն էն ա, որ հավաքված ժողովուրդն էնքան ա, որ ինքը կարող ա կրճատի ու ասի 100-120: Չէ: Որ ավելի շատ են եղել հավաքվածները, էդ հաստատ: Բայց ոչ էնքան, որ ինքը չկարողանա տեսողական կրճատի 120-ի:
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա ժող: Ամոթ ա, որ էս հարցով էնքան մարդ չի գնում, որ իրա ամենավատ կրճատումից հետո չմնաց 200 հազար մարդ, եթե 200 չէ, գոնե 20 հազար մարդ:
> Հասկանում եմ: Աշխատանք: Եվ այլն:
> Էդ ամեն ինչը հասկանալի ա:
> Իսկ մյուս նժարին* մեր պետականության անկախության հարցն ա*: Առանց չափազանցնելու: 
> Դե չափեք, ու որոշեք: Որոշեք մի բացական էդքան արժի՞, թե՞ չէ:


  :Shok:  յա, էս փաստորեն անկախ երկրում էս ապրում, խաբարլար չունեմ հա՞ ախպար  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> յա, էս փաստորեն անկախ երկրում էս ապրում, խաբարլար չունեմ հա՞ ախպար


Հարգելի բարեկամս, շնորհակալություն ժամանակ վատնելու ու գրառումս կարդալու համար:

----------

davidus (25.06.2010), Tig (24.06.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Շատ եմ ցավում, որ չեմ կարողանում գալ…
Էս անտեր զինկոմիսարիատը իրա «թաշախուստով» չլիներ, կգայի:  :Angry2:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

օրենքն առաջին ընթերցումով ընդունվեց...

----------


## Tig

Քիչ էինք, շատ քիչ…
Էն մարդիկ ովքեր կարող են կազմակերպել ու մեծաքանակ մասսայի ներկայություն ապահովել՝ էշի ականջում քնած են…

----------

mkofranc (24.06.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Քիչ էինք, շատ քիչ…
> Էն մարդիկ ովքեր կարող են կազմակերպել ու մեծաքանակ մասսայի ներկայություն ապահովել՝ էշի ականջում քնած են…


Եթե ակնարկը ՀԱԿ-ի կողմն է, ապա համաձայն չեմ ու կարող եմ ներկայացնել տեսակետս, թե ինչու: Բայց դա իրականում էս թեմայի հարց չի: Դրա համար անցնեմ առաջ  :Smile:

----------


## Tig

> Եթե ակնարկը ՀԱԿ-ի կողմն է, ապա համաձայն չեմ ու կարող եմ ներկայացնել տեսակետս, թե ինչու: Բայց դա իրականում էս թեմայի հարց չի: Դրա համար անցնեմ առաջ


Չէ Չուկ ջան, ստեղ մենակ ՀԱԿ-ի խնդիրը չի, ախր նույնիսկ «Ժառանգությունը» չի փորձում մասսաներ հավաքել… Ստեղ ակնարկ չկար, խոսքս բոլորին էր վերաբերվում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ Չուկ ջան, ստեղ մենակ ՀԱԿ-ի խնդիրը չի, ախր նույնիսկ «Ժառանգությունը» չի փորձում մասսաներ հավաքել… Ստեղ ակնարկ չկար, խոսքս բոլորին էր վերաբերվում:


Ես չեմ կարծում, որ ժառանգությունը կամ ՀՅԴ-ն կամ Սարդարապատը (սրանք այն պոտենցիալ ուժերն են, ովքեր գուցե  ուզեին անել) ի զորու են կրիտիկական մասսա հավաքել այդ խնդրի համար: Կարող էր ՀԱԿ-ը, ինչը լրիվ այլ կերպ կընկալվեր բացառապես բոլոր շերտերի կողմից (սա զուտ իմ անձնական կարծիքն է):

----------


## Tig

> Ես չեմ կարծում, որ ժառանգությունը կամ ՀՅԴ-ն կամ Սարդարապատը (սրանք այն պոտենցիալ ուժերն են, ովքեր գուցե  ուզեին անել) ի զորու են կրիտիկական մասսա հավաքել այդ խնդրի համար: Կարող էր ՀԱԿ-ը, ինչը լրիվ այլ կերպ կընկալվեր բացառապես բոլոր շերտերի կողմից (սա զուտ իմ անձնական կարծիքն է):


Հա պարզա ու հիմնականում համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ: Բայց գոնե փորձեին… ու էսօր ինչքան մարդ կար, գոնե դրա եռակին կլիներ… Չեմ ասում թե դա հաստատ բան կփոխեր, բայց գոնե կիմանաինք, որ «Սարդարապատը», «Ժառանգությունը», և այլն, փորձում են ինչոր լուրջ բան անեն, ոչ թե մենակ քվեարկում ու քննադատում են…

----------

Ariadna (24.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

Կամ էն երգիչները, որ համերգ էին ուզում կազմակերպեին, ու՞ր էին էսօր… թե՞ իրանց պատվից վարա դավաճան ու ստրուկ գոռալը… :Bad:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ես չեմ կարծում, որ ժառանգությունը կամ ՀՅԴ-ն կամ Սարդարապատը (սրանք այն պոտենցիալ ուժերն են, ովքեր գուցե  ուզեին անել) ի զորու են կրիտիկական մասսա հավաքել այդ խնդրի համար: Կարող էր ՀԱԿ-ը, ինչը լրիվ այլ կերպ կընկալվեր բացառապես բոլոր շերտերի կողմից (սա զուտ իմ անձնական կարծիքն է):


Չուկ ջան, կրիտիկական չէ, բայց ամեն մեկը կարող էր չէ գոնե մի 200 հոգի հավաքեր, եթե մենակ էդ 4-ը՝ Ժառանգություն, Սարդարապատ, ՀԱԿ, Դաշնակցություն իրար հետ 800 հոգի հավաքեին, էլի լավ կլիներ։ Չնայած, իրականում, ուզում ա էն քո ասած կրիտիկական մասսան հավաքվեր, մեկ ա սրանց համար ոչ մի բան նշանակություն չունի, պատվերը ստացել են, պետք է ծախեն, պետք լինի իրանց կնգան ու երեխեքին էլ կծախեն, եթե ռուսները մի քիչ չորով ասեն։

----------

Tig (24.06.2010), Ձայնալար (24.06.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, կրիտիկական չէ, բայց ամեն մեկը կարող էր չէ գոնե մի 200 հոգի հավաքեր, եթե մենակ էդ 4-ը՝ Ժառանգություն, Սարդարապատ, ՀԱԿ, Դաշնակցություն իրար հետ 800 հոգի հավաքեին, էլի լավ կլիներ։ Չնայած, իրականում, ուզում ա էն քո ասած կրիտիկական մասսան հավաքվեր, մեկ ա սրանց համար ոչ մի բան նշանակություն չունի, պատվերը ստացել են, պետք է ծախեն, պետք լինի իրանց կնգան ու երեխեքին էլ կծախեն, եթե ռուսները մի քիչ չորով ասեն։


Ան ջան, նախ ՀԱԿ-ի մասին: ՀԱԿ-ից լիքը մարդ մասնակցում ա էդ միջոցառմանը, բայց էսպիսի բան կա. եթե ՀԱԿ-ը սկսի պաշտոնապես ու լուրջ էս միջոցառումը աջակցել, ապա.
1. Հիմիկվա ակտիվների մի մասը դառնալու էր անակտիվ,
2. Օրենքը միևնույն է անցկացվելու էր, ավելին, կարողանալու էին շահարկել, որ իրականում ոչ թե օրենքն ա երկրի համար խայտառակ, այլ դե ՀԱԿ-ն ա, ամեն ինչին ընդդիմանում ա: Էդ դեպքում էս հոսքի, որը դեռ կարող ա և ուժեղանա, ուղղությունը ու ձևը լրիվ փոխվելու էր:

Իսկ մյուսները չեմ կարծում որ կարող էին 200-ական էդպիսի ակտիվիստ հավաքել:

----------


## Tig

> Ան ջան, նախ ՀԱԿ-ի մասին: ՀԱԿ-ից լիքը մարդ մասնակցում ա էդ միջոցառմանը, բայց էսպիսի բան կա. եթե ՀԱԿ-ը սկսի պաշտոնապես ու լուրջ էս միջոցառումը աջակցել, ապա.
> 1. Հիմիկվա ակտիվների մի մասը դառնալու էր անակտիվ,
> 2. Օրենքը միևնույն է անցկացվելու էր, ավելին, կարողանալու էին շահարկել, որ իրականում ոչ թե օրենքն ա երկրի համար խայտառակ, այլ դե ՀԱԿ-ն ա, ամեն ինչին ընդդիմանում ա: Էդ դեպքում էս հոսքի, որը դեռ կարող ա և ուժեղանա, ուղղությունը ու ձևը լրիվ փոխվելու էր:
> 
> Իսկ մյուսները չեմ կարծում որ կարող էին 200-ական էդպիսի ակտիվիստ հավաքել:


200 չէ, թեկուզ 20 էլ լինեին, բայց գոնէ իրանց դիրքորոշումը ցույց կտաին…

----------


## Ariadna

> Ան ջան, նախ ՀԱԿ-ի մասին: ՀԱԿ-ից լիքը մարդ մասնակցում ա էդ միջոցառմանը, բայց էսպիսի բան կա. եթե ՀԱԿ-ը սկսի պաշտոնապես ու լուրջ էս միջոցառումը աջակցել, ապա.
> 1. Հիմիկվա ակտիվների մի մասը դառնալու էր անակտիվ,
> 2. Օրենքը միևնույն է անցկացվելու էր, ավելին, կարողանալու էին շահարկել, որ իրականում ոչ թե օրենքն ա երկրի համար խայտառակ, այլ դե ՀԱԿ-ն ա, ամեն ինչին ընդդիմանում ա: Էդ դեպքում էս հոսքի, որը դեռ կարող ա և ուժեղանա, ուղղությունը ու ձևը լրիվ փոխվելու էր:
> 
> Իսկ մյուսները չեմ կարծում որ կարող էին 200-ական էդպիսի ակտիվիստ հավաքել:


Դե էդքան պետք չի թերագնահատել, որ մտքներին դնեն, 200 հոգի կհավաքեն, ու դա պետք էր անել ոչ թե պաշտոնապես, այլ ներքին կարգով, բայց դե, անեին չանեին, բոլորս էլ վստահ էինք, որ օրենքը անցկացնելու են։ Հիմա արդեն պետք է մտածել հետագա քայլերի մասին։

----------


## Chuk

Դե ուրեմն եկեք արդարության համար նշենք, որ բողոքողների մեջ կան (այդ ակտիվիստների մեջ) թե՛ ՀԱԿ-ից մարդիկ, թե՛ Ժառանգությունից մարդիկ, թե՛ ՀՅԴ-ից մարդիկ: Նաև Սարդարապատից մարդիկ:

----------


## Tig

> Դե էդքան պետք չի թերագնահատել, որ մտքներին դնեն, 200 հոգի կհավաքեն, ու դա պետք էր անել ոչ թե պաշտոնապես, այլ ներքին կարգով, բայց դե, անեին չանեին, բոլորս էլ վստահ էինք, որ օրենքը անցկացնելու են։ Հիմա արդեն պետք է մտածել հետագա քայլերի մասին։


Չէ, իսկ իմ ասածը էնա, որ ներքին կարգով չանեին, այլ հենց առերես ցույց տաին ով ումա ներկայացնում: Ու ինչա պահանջում:

Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ից, Ժառանգությունից, ՀՅԴ-ից եկողները կարծում եմ զուտ անհատական դրդապատճառներով էին եկել, ոչ թե որպես իրենց կուսակցությունների ներկայացուցիչներ:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ից, Ժառանգությունից, ՀՅԴ-ից եկողները կարծում եմ զուտ անհատական դրդապատճառներով էին եկել, ոչ թե որպես իրենց կուսակցությունների ներկայացուցիչներ:


 Թերևս այո:
Բայց մի հետաքրքիր բան. իմ տվյալներով երեկ «Ազատ, անկախ Հայաստան» գոռացող երիտասարդներին մոտեցել են մարդիկ (կազմակերպիչներից) ու խնդրել, որ այդ կոչը չլինի, որպեսզի ակցիան չասոցացվի ՀԱԿ-ի հետ: Սա բերում եմ ցույց տալու համար, որ հենց սրա կազմակերպիչներն էլ չէին ուզում, որ սա քաղաքական որևէ ուժի (կամ ուժերի) ուղղությամբ բևեռանար: Ու թերևս ժամանակն է, որ ՀՀ քաղաքացին սկսի իր վրա պատասխանատվություն զգալ, ոչ թե դա ակնկալել այս կամ այն քաղաքական ուժից:

Ես նորից ու նորից ասում եմ, որ կողջունեի ցանկացած քաղաքական ուժի պատասխանատվություն վերցնելը ու այս ուղղությամբ պայքար ծավալելը, եթե իր ներքին ռեսուրսները բավարար լինեին օրինագծի դեմն առնելու համար:

Իսկ այսպես գոնե շատ լավ բևեռ է ձևավորվել, որը միայն ԱԺ-ի մոտի ակտիվիստների ակտիվությամբ չի արտահայտվում:

----------

Ariadna (24.06.2010), Tig (24.06.2010), Ձայնալար (24.06.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

Մասնավոր դպրոցներից մեկը Ջերմուկում, մյուսը Դիլիջանում, մեկը վարդանչիկի մյուսը Սերժիկի համար.... Զարմանում եմ , ... ասելու բան չունեմ, հիասփափված եմ, թե իշխանվորներից ու թե նրանցից ովքեր ապրում են մեր շրջապատում, ամեն դեպքում նրանք արժանի են լինել ճորտ, ստորադաս խավ... 

 - Շատ ճիշտ եք ասում և կեցցե՛ք, իսկապես որ աննման էր, - ոչ նվազ ոգևորությամբ պատասխանեցինք մենք:
    Ապա մեր շնորհակալությունը հայտնելով, ամուր սեղմեցինք սրամիտ ուսուցչի ձեռքը և ուրախ ու թեթև շարունակեցինք մեր ուղին:
   Մի պահ գտնվում էինք այդ տարօրինակ  երգի ազդեցության տակ. ընկերս խզեց լռությունը.
  - Համաձայն չե՞ս, որ քանի հայը կապրի, հայոց  «այբ-բեն» -ը չի մեռնի:
   -Այո՛, - ասացի ես, - բայց ես հակառակին ավելի համաձայն եմ, այն, որ` քանի հայոց «այբ-բեն» -ը կապրի, հայը չի մեռնի...
   - Դրան նույնպես համաձայն եմ, թերևս ավելի շատ, - սրտաբուխ ձայնով պատասխանեց սիրելի ընկերս:  *(Ավ. Իսահակյան)*

Մեր լեզուն մեր խիղճն է դա,
Սուրբ հացը մեր սեղանի,
Մեր հոգու կանչն է արդար
Ու համը մեր բերանի:      (*Հ. Սահյան*)

----------

Tig (24.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

*Ճակատագրի հեգնանք. Օտարալեզու դպրոցներին «այո» ասացին Սուրբ թարգմանիչների տոնի օրը*
17:34 • 24.06.10

ՀՀ Ազգային Ժողովը 2010թ. հունիսի 24-ին առաջին ընթերցմամբ քվեարկեց «Լեզվի
մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքներում փոփոխությունների` Կառավարության ազգադավ նախագծի օգտին` 71 կողմ, 13 դեմ և 1 ձեռնպահ հարաբերակցությամբ: Սա կատարվեց Սուրբ թարգմանիչներ Սահակի և Մեսրոպի տոնի օրը Անկախության հռչակագիր ընդունած դահլիճում: Այս կապակցությամբ «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» քաղաքացիական շարժումը`

ա. վերահաստատում է իր սկզբունքները և վճռականությունը` կանխելու ապազգային և հակասահմանադրական ձեռնարկումները,

բ. հայտարարում է պայքարի նոր փուլ թևակոխելու մասին,

գ. առաջիկա համաժողովի ընթացքում, որի մասին կհայտարարվի լրացուցիչ, կընդունի համազգային կոչ և կներկայացնի հետագա գործողությունները,

դ. կոչ է անում բոլոր ուժերին և շահագրգիռ անհատներին եռանդով միանալ մեր
աշխատանքներին` ընդհանուր մոտեցումների ձևավորմանը մասնակից լինելու լայն
հնարավորությամբ:

Tert.am

----------

Ariadna (25.06.2010), Chuk (24.06.2010), mkofranc (24.06.2010), Rammstein (24.06.2010), Ձայնալար (24.06.2010), Շինարար (24.06.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ Չուկ ջան, ստեղ մենակ ՀԱԿ-ի խնդիրը չի, ախր նույնիսկ «Ժառանգությունը» չի փորձում մասսաներ հավաքել… Ստեղ ակնարկ չկար, խոսքս բոլորին էր վերաբերվում:


Հա, դաշնակներն էսօր չկային... էրեկ կային: Ճիշտ ա՝ շատ չէին, բայց էլի ահագին էին: Դաշնակների մտքին պետք ա տեղ լինի: Որ ուզենային, ավելի շատ էլ կհավաքեին: 




> Ես չեմ կարծում, որ ժառանգությունը կամ ՀՅԴ-ն կամ Սարդարապատը (սրանք այն պոտենցիալ ուժերն են, ովքեր գուցե  ուզեին անել) ի զորու են կրիտիկական մասսա հավաքել այդ խնդրի համար: Կարող էր ՀԱԿ-ը, ինչը լրիվ այլ կերպ կընկալվեր բացառապես բոլոր շերտերի կողմից (սա զուտ իմ անձնական կարծիքն է):


Հա, չարժեր, որ ՀԱԿ-ը մարդ հավաքեր, որովհետև հարցը քաղաքականացնելու էին ու լուրջ չվերաբերվեին... Չնայած էս դեպքում էլ տարբերությունը մեծ չի, բայց դե...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:22 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:19 ----------




> *Ճակատագրի հեգնանք. Օտարալեզու դպրոցներին «այո» ասացին Սուրբ թարգմանիչների տոնի օրը*
> 17:34 • 24.06.10
> 
> ՀՀ Ազգային Ժողովը 2010թ. հունիսի 24-ին առաջին ընթերցմամբ քվեարկեց «Լեզվի
> մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքներում փոփոխությունների` Կառավարության ազգադավ նախագծի օգտին` 71 կողմ, 13 դեմ և 1 ձեռնպահ հարաբերակցությամբ: Սա կատարվեց Սուրբ թարգմանիչներ Սահակի և Մեսրոպի տոնի օրը Անկախության հռչակագիր ընդունած դահլիճում: Այս կապակցությամբ «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» քաղաքացիական շարժումը`
> 
> ա. վերահաստատում է իր սկզբունքները և վճռականությունը` կանխելու ապազգային և հակասահմանադրական ձեռնարկումները,
> 
> բ. հայտարարում է պայքարի նոր փուլ թևակոխելու մասին,
> ...


Լավ է, որ սկզբունքային ենք, բայց իմ հավատը մանրից կորում ա... Ախր հայերենի կարևորության մասին ի՞նչ պիտի ասես մի մարդու, որն ափսոսում է, որ չի կարողացել մինչև վերջ ռուսական կրթություն ստանալ:

----------

Tig (25.06.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Աաաա դե էդ դաշնակների անունը քիչ տվեք էլի, դաշնակներից անհատական մասնակցությունից ավել դժվար ա բան սպասել՝ կուսակցությունը որպես կառույց ոչ մի ընդդիմադուր պահվածք երբեք չի ցուցաբերի: Իսկ մնացածն էլ ինչքան էլ որ հավաքվեին, եթե չմտնեյին ներս ու աշոտյանի քյաչալը պատին չլղոզեին, մեկ ա արդյունքը նույնն էր լինելու: Բայց ակտիվությունը պետք էր ու դեռ պետք ա, ու շատ լավ ա, որ տարբեր հարցերի շուրջ տարբեր նախաձեռնող խմբեր են ստեղծվում, քաղաքացիական ակտիվություն են ցուցաբերում: Սա կարծում եմ ակտիվության երկրորդ շնչառությունն ա 2008 -ից հետո:

----------

Ariadna (25.06.2010), Chuk (25.06.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աաաա դե էդ դաշնակների անունը քիչ տվեք էլի, դաշնակներից անհատական մասնակցությունից ավել դժվար ա բան սպասել՝ կուսակցությունը որպես կառույց ոչ մի ընդդիմադուր պահվածք երբեք չի ցուցաբերի: Իսկ մնացածն էլ ինչքան էլ որ հավաքվեին, եթե չմտնեյին ներս ու աշոտյանի քյաչալը պատին չլղոզեին, մեկ ա արդյունքը նույնն էր լինելու: Բայց ակտիվությունը պետք էր ու դեռ պետք ա, ու շատ լավ ա, որ տարբեր հարցերի շուրջ տարբեր նախաձեռնող խմբեր են ստեղծվում, քաղաքացիական ակտիվություն են ցուցաբերում: Սա կարծում եմ ակտիվության երկրորդ շնչառությունն ա 2008 -ից հետո:


Ձայ, արի 2008-ը մի խառնի էլի:  :Wink:  Իսկ դաշնակները որ ուզում են, լավ էլ համախմբվում են: Հայ-թուրքականը չե՞ս հիշում: Իրանց երթի ժամանակ փողոցում էի, վատացել էի. մի ծայրն արդնե Ծիծեռնակաբերդում էր, իսկ մյուսը դեռ Կիևյան-Օրբելի խաչմերուկին չէր հասել: Նենց որ... եթե ուզում են, անում են:

----------

mkofranc (25.06.2010), Tig (25.06.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

Սա Հայաստանի իշխանությունների կողմից հստակ քայլ էր անկախությունն աճուրդի հանելու համար։ Այս քայլով անկախությունը կամ Անիի բանալիները աճուրդի հանվեց,-«7օր»-ի հետ զրույցում ասել է Հայաստանի Հելսինկյան կոմիտեի նախագահ Ավետիք Իշխանյանը՝ անդրադառնալով այսօր խորհրդարանում քվեարկված և առաջին ընթերցմամբ ընդունված ««Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» ՀՀ օրենքներում փոփոխություններ և լրացումներ կատարելու մասին» օրենսդրական փաթեթին։

-Սա մեր պետականությանն ամենամեծ հարվածն էր, որի հետևանքները շատ աղետալի կլինեն։ Այն մարդկանց, ովքեր կողմ են քվեարկել օրինագծին, հետագայում սերունդները կհիշեն որպես 21-րդ դարի Վեստ Սարգիս։

Ա. Իշխանյանը կարծիք է հայտնել, որ ժողովուրդը այնքան ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդ կունենա, որ կհամախմբվի և թույլ չտա, որ այդ օրենքն ընդունվի.

-Որովհետև սա կլինի Հայաստանի կործանումը։ Մարդիկ, ովքեր առաջնորդվում են միայն շահով, որոնք որ պատրաստ են ծառեր կտրել, բնությունը պղծել, նրանք շահի համար պատրաստ կլինեն նաև լեզուն վաճառել, պատրաստ են նաև հայրենիքը վաճառել,-ավելացրել է «7օր»-ի զրուցակիցը։

7or.am

----------

Ariadna (25.06.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (25.06.2010), Tig (25.06.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ձայ, արի 2008-ը մի խառնի էլի:  Իսկ դաշնակները որ ուզում են, լավ էլ համախմբվում են: Հայ-թուրքականը չե՞ս հիշում: Իրանց երթի ժամանակ փողոցում էի, վատացել էի. մի ծայրն արդնե Ծիծեռնակաբերդում էր, իսկ մյուսը դեռ Կիևյան-Օրբելի խաչմերուկին չէր հասել: Նենց որ... եթե ուզում են, անում են:


Համաձայն չեմ, բայց չեմ ուզում թեմայից շեղվել:

----------


## mkofranc

Օրաթերթն անդրադառնում է ԱԺ-ի կողմից ընդունված «Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքներում փոփոխություններ կատարելու կառավարության ներկայացրած նախագծի փաթեթին։

Նախագծի ընդունումը կանխատեսելի էր շատ վաղուց, նույնիսկ այն ժամանակ, երբ դեռ չէր ուղարկվել խորհրդարան։ Մի առիթով գրել էինք, որ այն նախագծերը, որոնք չեն հակասում քաղաքական մեծամասնության շահերին, որպես կանոն, ընդունվում են։ Ընդունվում են անգամ այն պարագայում, երբ կա հասարակական դժգոհություն՝ քննարկվող նախագծի նկատմամբ։

Օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացման մասին կառավարության ներկայացրած նախագիծն ասվածի թարմ օրինակներից է։ Չնայած այն հանգամանքին, որ հայ հասարակության, ընդ որում, հասարակության կրթված հատվածի, եթե ոչ ողջ, գոնե մեծ մասը դեմ էր օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացման նախագծին, այն ընդունվեց, ընդ որում ընդունվեց, այսպես ասած, երկակի լրամշակված տարբերակով։ Լրամշակումն իրականում, որևէ լուրջ փոփոխություն չմտցրեց նախագծում, փոփոխվեցին բացառապես երկրորդական հարցերը։ Այստեղ «երկրորդականը» հենց կրթության և գիտության նախարարի որակավորումն է, քանի որ հենց Աշոտյանը խորհրդարանական քննարկումների ժամանակ նշեց, որ հիմնականը «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքում փոփոխություն իրականացնելն է, որն է «ՀՀ-ում կրթությունն իրականացվում է գրական հայերենով» հոդվածում ավելացնել «բացառությամբ օրենքով նախատեսված դեպքերի» արտահայտությունը։ Մնացածը, Աշոտյանի բնորոշմամբ, երկրորդական խնդիրներ են...

... թերևս ժամանակն է, որ իրենց նժդեհական կոչող հանրապետականները փոխեն իրենց գաղափարախոսությունը և նժդեհականության փոխարեն, օրինակ, հայտարարեն` մեր սկզբունքը սկզբունք չունենալն է:

Tert.am

----------

Ariadna (25.06.2010), Chuk (25.06.2010), Tig (25.06.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> մի ծայրն արդնե Ծիծեռնակաբերդում էր, իսկ մյուսը դեռ Կիևյան-Օրբելի խաչմերուկին չէր հասել:


 :LOL: 
Չի եղել տենց բան: Ես իրանց երթի երկարությունը չափել եմ, շատ կարճ էր  :Wink:

----------


## Tig

> Չի եղել տենց բան: Ես իրանց երթի երկարությունը չափել եմ, շատ կարճ էր


Չուկ ջան, ես էլ եմ չափել... ՀԱԿ-ինից կարճ էր, բայց դե էլի ահագին երկար էր... :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ես էլ եմ չափել... ՀԱԿ-ինից կարճ էր, բայց դե էլի ահագին երկար էր...


Մի ծայրն արդեն ծիծեռնակաբերդում, մյուսն Օրբելի-Կիևյան խաչմերուկումը պատկերացնու՞մ ես  :Smile: 
Դրա ասենք 1/10-ի չափ էլ չէր:
Իսկ համեմատել ՀԱԿ-ի հետ չեմ ուզում, ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ էնքան էին, որ ՀՅԴ-ն որոշեց էլ էդ տիպի միջոցառում չանել, որովհետև համ էդքան էլ շատ չէին, համ էլ էդքանն էլ հավաքելու համար չափազանց մեծ ռեսուրսներ էին ծախսել:

Բայց շեղվում ենք թեմայից  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Լավ է, որ սկզբունքային ենք, բայց իմ հավատը մանրից կորում ա... Ախր հայերենի կարևորության մասին ի՞նչ պիտի ասես մի մարդու, որն ափսոսում է, որ չի կարողացել մինչև վերջ ռուսական կրթություն ստանալ:


Հեհե…  :Smile: 
Ինչի ինչ-որ մեկին թվում էր, որ էդ կենդանիներին հնարավոր ա համոզել կամ բացատե՞լ:  :LOL: 

Դրանց կա՛մ պետք ա վախացնելով թույլ չտալ, կա՛մ գյուլլել: Երկրորդը ավելի քաղաքակիրթ մեթոդ եմ համարում դրանց նմանների վրա կիրառելու համար: Ու մեկին որ գյուլլեն, մյուսները տակները կլցնեն: Ուղղակի ցավալի ա, որ այս պահին մենք չունենք այդ առաջ քաշված հարձակվողին, որը պետք ա ավարտի գրոհները…

----------

Tig (25.06.2010), Ձայնալար (25.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

*Ճանաչել զմանրածախ և զմեծածախ շուկա և իմանալ զբանկս*
16:29 • 25.06.10

Այսօր «Մենք դե'մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնությունը հրավիրել էր ասուլիս, որին կրկին ներկա չէին հեռուստաընկերությունները։

«Բողոքի ցույցերին տված նրանց էժանագին պիտակավորումները, թե գունավոր հեղափոխություն է կամ եսիմ ինչ, ծիծաղելի են։ Նրանք ամեն գիշեր երևի գունավոր հեղափոխություն են տեսնում ու վախից արթնանում են։ Նրանք այս պիտակավորումներով փորձում են ազդել կոճակ սեղմող պատգամավորների վրա։ Նրանք չեն պատկերացնում, թե ոնց կարող է մարդ գաղափարի համար մի բան անել»,– այսօր կայացած ասուլիսի ժամանակ ասաց Հայաստանի Հելսինկյան կոմիտեի նախագահ Ավետիք Իշխանյանը՝ անդրադառնալով «Մենք դե՛մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնության միջոցառումներին տրված հանրապետականների պիտակավորումներին։

Ասուլիսի մյուս մասնակից, ինֆորմացիոն տեխնոլոգիաների մասնագետ Գարեգին Չուքասզյանը նշեց, որ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցի հայերեն թարգմանած առաջին նախադասությունը ոչ թե «ճանաչել զմանրածախ և զմեծածախ շուկա և իմանալ զբանկս» էր, այլ «Ճանաչել զիմաստություն և զխրատ, իմանալ զբանս հանճարոյ»։

«Սա իմունային համակարգի բանաձև է, որը ցույց է տալիս՝ ինչպես գոյատևել դարերի ընթացքում»,– ասաց Չուքասզյանը՝ հավելելով, որ չի կարելի շուկան ազգի ինքնության պահպանման համակարգից վեր բարձրացնել, քանի որ երբ ամեն բան չափվում է շուկայով, առաջանում է ձևախեղում։

«Կրթական համակարգը վաղվա քաղաքացի ձևավորելու ամենաօպտիմալ և ամենալուրջ դարբնոցն է, և այդ դարբնոց օտարի մուտքը վտանգավոր է»,- ասաց մշակութաբան Գագիկ Գինոսյանը։ Ըստ նրա, պետության գերխնդիրը քաղաքացի դաստիարակելն է, և պետությունն այսօր պետք է ձևակերպի, թե ինչ քաղաքացի է ուզում ունենալ վաղը։ «Ազգերը չեն մեռնում ցեղասպանությունների հետևանքով, ինչպես և մենք չմեռանք։ Երկրորդ դարի չինացի մի փիլիսոփա ասել է՝ եթե ուզում ես կործանել ազգին, կործանիր նրա մշակույթը։ Լեզուն և մշակույթը այն հենքն է, որը պահպանել է հայ տեսակը»,- ասաց Գինոսյանը։

Նախաձեռնության ներկայացուցիչները վերահաստատեցին իրենց վճռականությունը և պայքարը շարունակելու պատրաստակամությունը։

Tert.am

----------

Ariadna (25.06.2010), Chuk (25.06.2010), davidus (25.06.2010), mkofranc (25.06.2010), Ձայնալար (25.06.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

«Որեւէ մեկը կարո՞ղ է բացատրել, թե ի՞նչ վատ բան կա օտարալեզու դպրոցի բացումը թույլատրելու մեջ»,- այսօր լրագրողներին նման հռետորական հարց է ուղղել հանրապետական պատգամավոր Վարդան Այվազյանը: Նա օրինակ է բերել Ջավախքում եւ Լոս Անջելեսում հայկական դպրոցների առկայության փաստը, որոնք այդ երկրների համար օտարալեզու են: Այվազյանը հիշեցրել է նաեւ, որ ծնունդով Վրաստանի Բորժոմ քաղաքից է, որտեղ սովորել է հայկական դպրոցում, եւ որտեղ վրացերենը միայն հինգերորդ դասարանից են սկսել դասավանդել, այն էլ որպես օտար լեզու: «Եթե այդ սկզբունքով առաջնորդվեն, իրենք էլ պետք է հայկական դպրոցները փակեն», ասաց Այվազյանը: Նրա կարծիքով` ընդունված օրինագիծը հայոց լեզվի դերը չի նսեմացնում, քանի որ կառավարման համակարգում դրա կիրառումը չի սահմանափակվում: «Առանց հայերեն իմանալու նախարար դառնալ հնարավոր չէ»,- ներկաների մտահոգությունները փարատեց Այվազյանը:

Պատգամավորը, բերելով Ջավախքի դպրոցների օրինակը, «մոռանում» է, որ այնտեղ սովորում են հայեր, որոնք Վրաստանի համար համարվում են ազգային փոքրամասնություն, մինչդեռ մեզ մոտ բացվելիք օտարալեզու դպրոցներում մեծ մասամբ, եթե ոչ ամբողջությամբ սովորելու են հայեր, որոնք ամենեւին էլ փոքրամասնություն չեն Հայաստանում։ Նրա ասածը տեղին կլիներ, եթե նման դպրոցներ այստեղ բացվեին ազգային փոքրամասնությունների համար՝ իրենց իսկ ուժերով, եւ այնտեղ սովորեին այդ փոքրամասնության ներկայացուցիչները, ինչպես որ Ջավախքում է։ Իշխող կուսակցության եւ նրանց համախոհների նման հայտարարություններից պարզ է դառնում, որ իրենք միտումնավոր ցանկանում են խեղաթյուրել օտարալեզու դպրոցների բուն իմաստը՝ դրանով իսկ մոլորության մեջ գցել բանից անտեղյակ մեր շատ հայրենակիցների, եւ առաջ տանել իրենց սեւ գործը։ Եւ այս անսովոր փութաջանության պատճառը, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, դրսից տրվող կոնկրետ պատվերն է, իսկ ում կողմից՝ թերեւս բոլորը գիտեն։
news.am

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:41 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:23 ----------

Ինձ մի հարց  է հետաքրքրում, իսկ չենք  կարող ինչ որ միջազգային կազմակերպության, ասենք մարդու իրավունքների դատարան, առ այն որ մեր կարխիքը հաշվի չեն առնում,  ու ասենք ինչ հետագա քայլեր կարելի է անել, կամ արվելու է.

Ու գիտեք  այս դեպքում կողմ եմ որ միտինգ արվի,  ու ինձ զարմացնում է Եկեղեցու , որոշ լրատվամիջոցների լռությունը, կամ էլ ապատեղեկատվությունը:  Միթե ամեն ինչ արդեն կորել է ու չենք  կարող վերջ տալ այս օրենագիծ ասեմ, թե օրենք  կոչվածին...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չի եղել տենց բան: Ես իրանց երթի երկարությունը չափել եմ, շատ կարճ էր


Իմ աչքերի՞ն հավատամ, թե՞ քո ասածին:

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ աչքերի՞ն հավատամ, թե՞ քո ասածին:


Բյուր ջան, դու ուզեիր էլ չէիր կարող տեսնել մի ծերը Ծիծեռնակաբերդում, մյուսը Կիևյան-Օրբելի խաչմերուկին չհասած, եթե անգամ ինչ-որ հրաշքով էդքան մարդ եղած լիներ  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու գիտեք այս դեպքում կողմ եմ որ միտինգ արվի, ու ինձ զարմացնում է Եկեղեցու , որոշ լրատվամիջոցների լռությունը, կամ էլ ապատեղեկատվությունը: Միթե ամեն ինչ արդեն կորել է ու չենք կարող վերջ տալ այս օրենագիծ ասեմ, թե օրենք կոչվածին...


Որոշ լրատվամիջոցները պատվերով, իսկ եկեղեցին... Համաժողովի օրը հայտարարվեց, որ փակ քվեարկությամբ դեմ է քվեարկել օտարալեզու դպրոցներին: Բայց դրանից հետո որևէ ձայն չեն հանել:

----------

mkofranc (26.06.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Լավ էլ կարային լինեն, եթե ասենք գնացքի վագոնների նման մի-մի մետր իրարից հեռու կանգնած լինեն, ժողովուրդ, խնդրում եմ, օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ պայքարի շրջանակներում, սոցիալիզմի ռահվիրաների ազգապահպան գործունեությունը եկեք չքննարկենք :Smile:  Էլի լավ ա, որ մեր մարզում կրթությունը որոշել են չզարգացնել :Xeloq:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (26.06.2010), Tig (26.06.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ էլ կարային լինեն, եթե ասենք գնացքի վագոնների նման մի-մի մետր իրարից հեռու կանգնած լինեն, ժողովուրդ, խնդրում եմ, օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ պայքարի շրջանակներում, սոցիալիզմի ռահվիրաների ազգապահպան գործունեությունը եկեք չքննարկենք Էլի լավ ա, որ մեր մարզում կրթությունը որոշել են չզարգացնել


Եթե սա իմ գրառմանն արձագանքն էր, Շինարար ջան, ապա անիմաստ էր, որովհետև նախ չենք խոսում «Կարող են-չեն կարող»-ից ինչ-որ հնարքով, այլ խոսում ենք եղած լինել-չլինելուց, ու պլյուս նման կերպ լինելու դեպքում էլ որևէ մեկը էդ ամբողջ երկարությամբ չէր կարող իր աչքով տեսնել:

Բայց ես էլ եմ խորհուրդ տալիս թեման չշեղել:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ասուլիսի մյուս մասնակից, ինֆորմացիոն տեխնոլոգիաների մասնագետ Գարեգին Չուքասզյանը նշեց, որ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցի հայերեն թարգմանած առաջին նախադասությունը ոչ թե «ճանաչել զմանրածախ և զմեծածախ շուկա և իմանալ զբանկս» էր, այլ *«Ճանաչել զիմաստություն և զխրատ, իմանալ զբանս հանճարոյ»*։
> 
> …
> 
> Tert.am


Վայ քու արա…  :Shok:  Էս Թերթ.am-ն էլ ա՞ օտարալեզու դպրոցական:
Ո՞նց կարելի ա դասական ու բոլշեւիկյան ուղղագրությունները խառնել իրար:  :Blink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, դու ուզեիր էլ չէիր կարող տեսնել մի ծերը Ծիծեռնակաբերդում, մյուսը Կիևյան-Օրբելի խաչմերուկին չհասած, եթե անգամ ինչ-որ հրաշքով էդքան մարդ եղած լիներ


Կիևյան կամրջից փորձիր  :Wink:  Երևում ա: Դե կարող ա հենց Ծիծեռնակաբերդի շրջակայքը չերևա, բայց հստակ երևում էր, որ դրոշներով-բաներով արդեն վերևներում էին, դեռ մի քիչ էլ առաջ:

----------


## Chuk

> Կիևյան կամրջից փորձիր  Երևում ա: Դե կարող ա հենց Ծիծեռնակաբերդի շրջակայքը չերևա, բայց հստակ երևում էր, որ դրոշներով-բաներով արդեն վերևներում էին, դեռ մի քիչ էլ առաջ:


Բյուր, չեմ շարունակում վիճել: Ես իմ ասելիքն արդեն ասել եմ, էս էն թեման չի, որ դնեմ ու ապացուցեմ որ էդքան մարդ ուղղակի չկար ու չէր կարող լինել: Բայց որ շատ ես ուզում՝ քո խաթր եղել են  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (26.06.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

Ես ու ինձ նման մտածող շատ մարդիկ իրենց ձայնը առաջիկա խորհրդարանական և նախագահական ընտրություների ժամանակ  կտանք այն քաղաքական ուժին ով կհամախմբի ամբողջ ժողովորդին  ընդեմ այս դավաճանության, ինձ թվում է որ երբ բոլորս մի մարդու պես ցնցենք մայրաքաղաքը (ինչու մայրաքաղքը որովհետև մարզերում ժողովուրդը մեծամասամբ ճորտացած և նսեմացված մտածելակերպ ունի) , այս դեպքում հաստատ կվախենան  այս դավաճան , այս դավին  հետագա ընթացք տալուց:

----------


## voter

Ապրեն պայքարողները, նրանք կոնկրետ արդյունքերի հասան, ստիպեցին որ աշյոտյանները, սերժանտականները ու ռոբոտականները իրենց իրական ՊԱՏՎԵՐՈՎ համերգը բացահայտեն ու էշ էշ «ազգիս համար գործ եմ անում» չխոսան։

Նրանով որ ուղիղ արդեն մեղա են գալիսլ, որ իրենց ուզածը ռուսաստանից ու էլի ոսիմ որտեղից ստածած ՓՈՂԸ արդարացնելն է ասում է այն, որ նրանք մեղա եկան ՓՈՂԻ դիմաց օրենքներ ընդունելու մեջ, ինչը կոչվում է ԿՈՌՈՒՊՑԻԱ։

Ամեն մեկին ով կասի թե նա ինչ որ օրենք լինի օտարլեզու դպրոցների թե կադաստրի մասին ինչ ինչ ազգային, համահայկական սկզբունքներից է ելնում պետք է կոխել այս փաստը իրենց աչքը։

Ով փողը տալիս է նրա համար ինչ օրենք էլ ասես ընդունելու են ու ավելորդ թող «քվուրներ չուտեն» ազգային արժեքներ ստեղծելու մասին։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես ու ինձ նման մտածող շատ մարդիկ իրենց ձայնը առաջիկա խորհրդարանական և նախագահական ընտրություների ժամանակ  կտանք այն քաղաքական ուժին ով կհամախմբի ամբողջ ժողովորդին  ընդեմ այս դավաճանության, ինձ թվում է որ երբ բոլորս մի մարդու պես ցնցենք մայրաքաղաքը (*ինչու մայրաքաղքը որովհետև մարզերում ժողովուրդը մեծամասամբ ճորտացած և նսեմացված մտածելակերպ ունի*) , այս դեպքում հաստատ կվախենան  այս դավաճան , այս դավին  հետագա ընթացք տալուց:


 Չէի ուզում պատասխանել, բայց ներեցեք՝ չկարողացա :Jpit:  երևի էդ պատճառով ա չէ՞, որ արդեն երկրորդ թե երրորդ ԱԺ ընտրություններն են, որ միակ ընտրատարածքը, որում մեծամասնական ցուցակով հանրապետական թեկնածուի դեմ անցնում է իշխանությունների կողմից ոչ այնքան սիրելի թեկնածու, այնուամենայնիվ մարզում ա գտնվում ու ոչ մի կերպ իշխանություններին չի հաջողվում իրենց թեկնածուին անցկացնել, չնայած բազմաթիվ ընտրակեղծիքներին, ընտրակաշառքին և գովազդային մարզերի համար չտեսնված արշավներին, ու էդ ամենը ընտրատարածքի բնակչության պայքարի, ընտրության ընթացքում աչալրջության, կեղծիքները տեղում կանխելու շնորհիվ, ինչը ամենևին չի նշանակում, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, թե մնացած ընտրատարածքների բնակչությունը «մեծամասամբ ճորտացած և նսեմացված մտածելակերպ ունի»:
Ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ նմանատիպ կոչերով երբեք հնարավոր չի լինի մարդկանց համախմբել՝ լինի դա օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ պայքար, թե իշխանությունների դեմ պայքար, համոզված եմ՝ առաջին հերթին հենց մայրաքաղաքի բնակչությունը չեն համախմբվի նման կոչի շուրջ:  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (28.06.2010), Chuk (27.06.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (28.06.2010), Tig (28.06.2010), Ձայնալար (28.06.2010), Ներսես_AM (27.06.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ձեռառնոցին շարունակվում է...

----------

Chuk (27.06.2010), davidus (27.06.2010), Rammstein (28.06.2010), Tig (28.06.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Ձեռառնոցին շարունակվում է...


ես Էլ երեկ ստացա...
ես հլը վաղը կհետաքրքրվեմ, թե սրանց պոչը ոնց ենք տրորելու....  :Angry2:   :Angry2:

----------

Tig (28.06.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

> Չէի ուզում պատասխանել, բայց ներեցեք՝ չկարողացա երևի էդ պատճառով ա չէ՞, որ արդեն երկրորդ թե երրորդ ԱԺ ընտրություններն են, որ միակ ընտրատարածքը, որում մեծամասնական ցուցակով հանրապետական թեկնածուի դեմ անցնում է իշխանությունների կողմից ոչ այնքան սիրելի թեկնածու, այնուամենայնիվ մարզում ա գտնվում ու ոչ մի կերպ իշխանություններին չի հաջողվում իրենց թեկնածուին անցկացնել, չնայած բազմաթիվ ընտրակեղծիքներին, ընտրակաշառքին և գովազդային մարզերի համար չտեսնված արշավներին, ու էդ ամենը ընտրատարածքի բնակչության պայքարի, ընտրության ընթացքում աչալրջության, կեղծիքները տեղում կանխելու շնորհիվ, ինչը ամենևին չի նշանակում, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, թե մնացած ընտրատարածքների բնակչությունը «մեծամասամբ ճորտացած և նսեմացված մտածելակերպ ունի»:
> Ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ նմանատիպ կոչերով երբեք հնարավոր չի լինի մարդկանց համախմբել՝ լինի դա օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ պայքար, թե իշխանությունների դեմ պայքար, համոզված եմ՝ առաջին հերթին հենց մայրաքաղաքի բնակչությունը չեն համախմբվի նման կոչի շուրջ:


Ուղղակի  արի չծավալվենք ու թեմայից չշեղվենք թե չէ ես էլ չեմ դիմանա ու ....

----------


## Շինարար

> Պատկերացրու որ ԱՅՈ, հենց դա է պատճառը, նաև այն որ չեն հավատում ոչ մեկին ոչ մյուսին


Ի՞նչը այո և ինչի՞ն և ինչի՞ն չեն հավատում: Համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ գրառումդ իմ գրառման պատասխան է :Xeloq:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ուղղակի  արի չծավալվենք ու թեմայից չշեղվենք թե չէ ես էլ չեմ դիմանա ու ....


Ու ի՞նչ: Ես մարզում եմ ապրում, բայց Երևանում հաճախ եմ լինում, խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս «ու»-երի:

----------

Ariadna (28.06.2010), davidus (28.06.2010), Tig (28.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (28.06.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

> Ու ի՞նչ: Ես մարզում եմ ապրում, բայց Երևանում հաճախ եմ լինում, խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս «ու»-երի:


հետաքրքիր է այդ որ մարզում ես ապրում որը գտնվում է հայաստանյան իրականությունից դուրս

----------


## Chuk

Հիշեցնում եմ, որ թեման նվիրված չէ մարզերի բնակչության քննարկումը, ՄկոՖրանս, իմ կողմից խորհուրդ ծայրահեղականացված տեսակետներ չներկայացնել, դրանք հավակնում են լինել իրականություն հեռու:

----------

Tig (28.06.2010), Շինարար (28.06.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> *ՀԱՅՆ ՈՒ ՋՐԱՂԱՑԻ ԵԶԸ*
> 
> Տեսակետը, թե քաղաքականությամբ կարող է զբաղվել ցանկացած ոք, եւ դրա համար յուրահատուկ գիտելիքներ ու փորձ չեն պահանջվում, ձեռնտու է հասարակական դիրք գրավելու հավակնություն ունեցող տգետներին ու պոռոտախոսներին: Այս տրամաբանությամբ քաղաքական գործունեությունը ուսուցչի, դերասանի, երաժիշտի նման չի դիտվում որպես մասնագիտություն, այլ` անպատասխանատու զբաղմունք կամ բիզնեսը պաշտպանելու միջոց: Այսպիսով, քաղաքականության նկատմամբ վախ ու անպատասխանատվություն ներշնչելու հետեւանքով քաղաքականության մեջ ներգրավվածը վերածվում է անասունի ու, մասնավորապես համալրելով 71-ի շարքերը« քվեարկում Հայոց լեզվի ու Պետության դեմ: Այս չհայերին (այս տեսակին այսպես էր անվանում լուսահոգի պրոֆեսոր Իշխանյանը) հարիր չէ նույնիսկ ՙցեղի տականք՚ բնորոշումը, որովհետեւ հունիսի 24-ի ազգադավ քվեարկությունից հետո, որքան էլ ցավալի է, մենք նրանց ցեղի հետ այլեւս կապ չունենք: Ա°յլ բան է դավաճանը. դա օտարի ջրաղացի եզն է, որն Անիի բանալիները հանձնող Պետրոս Գետադարձի նման հույս ունի, թե Բյուզանդական կայսրությունն անանց է, եւ ինքն էլ դասվելու է ուղղափառ սրբերի շարքը« որոնք օրերս հավաքվել են Երեւանում: Բյուզանդիան վաղուց կործանվել է, եւ դպրոցական դասագրքում Պետրոս Գետադարձը որակված է դավաճան: Սա ի գիտություն օտարի ջրաղացի մերօրյա եզների, որոնք մի օր անպայման նորից հանդ կվերադառնան ու կարածեն: Իսկ մինչ այդ մի տաշտ սիլոսի համար բանելու են:
> 
> Ուսուցիչները կարող են վերապատրաստվել ու աշխատել նաեւ օտարալեզու դպրոցներում: Երաժիշտը, դերասանը կարող են համերգ ու ներկայացում տալ նաեւ օկուպանտների համար: Քաղաքական գործիչն Անկախությունից վեր ոչինչ չունի: Առանց Հայրենիք-Պետության քաղաքական գործիչը կյանք չունի: Իսկ դավաճանը, որին ֆաշիստական օկուպացիայի շրջանում անվանում էին պոլիցայ, գործում է սեփական ժողովրդի ու մշակույթի դեմ: Նրան իսկապես պետք չեն քաղաքական գիտելիքներն ու փորձը: Նա ընդամենը պետք է իմանա օտարին ծառայելու եւ հաճոյանալու ձեւերն ու« հրաման ստանալու դեպքում« կրակի սեփական ժողովրդի զավակի եւ նրա ապագայի վրա: Այս իրավիճակում քաղաքական գործչի նպատակն է` Հայրենիքը օտար-ռուսական ռազմական ներկայությունից ու նրանց գործակալներից մաքրելը:
> 
> Նույն հունիսի 24-ին Մոլդովայի Հանրապետության նախագահի ժամանակավոր պաշտոնակատար Միխայ Գիմպուն հունիսի 28-ը հայտարարել է ՙԽորհրդային օկուպացիայի օր՚` ի հիշատակ կոմունիստական ռեժիմի զոհերի: Միխայ Գիմպուն հրամանագրում նաեւ նշել է, որ ՙԽորհրդային Միության իրավահաջորդ Ռուսաստանը պարտավոր է անհապաղ ու անվերապահ դուրս բերել իր զորքերը Մոլդովայի Հանրապետության տարածքից՚: Ավելի վաղ, ՙԿոմունիստական ամբողջատիրական ռեժիմի գործունեությունը հետաքննող՚ հանձնաժողովի ներկայացուցիչ Վյաչեսլավ Ստավիլեն հայտարարել էր, թե խորհրդային օկուպացիան Մոլդովային պատճառել է 28 մլրդ. դոլարի նյութական վնաս եւ կոչ արել երկրի ղեկավարությանը` պահանջել Ռուսաստանից վնասի հատուցում:
> 
> 100 տարի տեւեց Օսմանյան կայսրության կործանումը: Այդ ընթացքում հպատակ ժողովուրդները մեկը մյուսի հետեւից վերականգնում էին իրենց ինքնիշխանությունը, իսկ Հայաստանը չանկախացավ, ու հայը ցեղասպանվեց: Վերջին 20 տարում Խորհրդային կայսրությանը բռնակցված երկրների ժողովուրդները հաջորդաբար ազատվում են կայսրության ու նրա իրավահաջորդ Ռուսաստանի ռազմական ներկայությունից եւ բռնում աշխարհի հետ ներդաշնակ զարգացման ճանապարհը, իսկ հայը դեռ խարխափում է պոլիցայական ռեժիմի պայմաններում:
> ...


http://conservative.am/?i=3&sh=22990&year=2010

----------

Tig (01.07.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

_«168 ժամ». Ումի՞ց եմ պակաս_
«Հայաստանում «Որակի միջազգային դպրոցն» ավարտելուց հետո իմ թոռնիկները սովորելու են արտասահմանյան համալսարաններում, այնպես որ, ընդունո՞ւմ է Աշոտյանն այդ դպրոցի դիպլոմը, թե՞ չի ընդունում՝ դա իր պրոբլեմն է։ Այդ դպրոցի տրված վկայականը արտասահմանում ամեն տեղ ընդունվում է»,– պատասխանելով ՀՀ Կրթության և գիտության նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանի այն հայտարարությանը, թե «Որակի միջազգային դպրոցը» գործում է ապօրինի», «168 ժամի» թղթակցին ասել է* «Գրանդ Հոլդինգի» նախագահ, գործարար Հրանտ Վարդանյանը*, որի 3 թոռնիկները սովորում են վերոնշյալ դպրոցում։ Գործարարի համար մտահոգիչ չէ նաև այն, որ դպրոցում դասավանդումն իրականացվում է բացառապես անգլերենով. «Ես էլ ռուսական դպրոց ու ինստիտուտ եմ ավարտել, դուք կարծում եք պակա՞ս հայ եմ»։

Թերթը տեղեկացնում է նաև, որ դպրոցը գործում է 1995 թվականից։ Դպրոցում սովորում են 3-17 տարեկան երեխաներ։ Դասավանդումն իրականացվում է բացառապես անգլերեն լեզվով և նախատեսված է արտասահմանում ծնված երեխաների համար։ Այդ պատճառով էլ այսօր այդ դպրոցում սովորում են հիմնականում դեսպանների, դեսպանատների աշխատակիցների երեխաներն ու նաև այն հայ գործարարների, բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների երեխաները, ովքեր ծնվել են արտասահմանում։ Նշենք նաև, որ ուսման վարձը բավականին բարձր է՝ մինչև 30 հազար դոլար։

Հ.Գ. գնենք հայկականը նպաստենք  ազգի դավաճաններին....

----------

Chilly (02.07.2010), Tig (01.07.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

Օրաթերթի հետ զրույցում մշակութաբան, մահապարտ-ազատամարտիկ Գագիկ Գինոսյանը, խոսելով օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման մասին, ասում է.

Շուշիի հայկական դպրոցն ավարտած մարդիկ՝ Նիկոլ Դուման, Արամ Մանուկյան, դարձան հայկական պետականության հիմքը, ազատագրական մարտերի հիմնասյուները, իսկ Շուշիի ռուսական դպրոց ավարտածները՝ Սարգիս Կասյան և այլք, սոցիալիստական ընդհանուր երկրի խաբկանքով կործանեցին հայկական պետականությունը։ Կրթությունը պետության ռազմավարական կարևոր ուղղություններից մեկն է, այն բոստան չէ, որ ով ուզի իր սերմը բերի տնկի։ Սա մեր հոգևոր աշխարհն է և օտարի մուտքն այնտեղ վտանգավոր է։

Լեզուն միանշանակ կապ ունի լեզվամտածողության հետ, այն լեզուն, որով դու ստանում ես սկզբնական կրթություն, այդ լեզվով էլ սկսում ես մտածել։ Իհարկե միայն լեզուն չէ խնդիրը, սակայն քանի որ ողջ դաշտը խոպան է, առավել վտանգավոր է դառնում լեզվի բնագավառում այս տեսակ էքսպերիմենտը։   
Կապիտալ օրաթերթ

----------

Chilly (02.07.2010), davidus (03.07.2010), Rammstein (02.07.2010), Tig (02.07.2010), Ձայնալար (02.07.2010)

----------


## Tig

Թորոսյանը լավ էլ պարզ բացատրումա խնդրի էությունն ու վտանգը... Ափսոս  որ շատերը չեն հասկանում, կամ ավելի ճիշտ չեն ուզում հասկանան...  :Angry2: 


*Գերիշխում է տղայական մոտեցումը. Տիգրան Թորոսյանը դեմ է օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը*
10:17 • 03.07.10

ԱԺ 2006-2008 թթ. նախագահ, ներկայում անկախ պատգամավոր Տիգրան Թորոսյանը, որը քաղաքագիտության դոկտոր է, դեմ է քվեարկել «Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքներում փոփոխություններ կատարելու մասին նախագծերի փաթեթին: Այս մասին «Կապիտալ» օրաթերթի հետ հարցազրույցում ասել է նախկին ԱԺ նախագահը։

-Պրն Թորոսյան, ԱԺ-ն առաջին ընթերցմամբ ընդունեց «Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքներում փոփոխություններ կատարելու մասին նախագծերի փաթեթը: Դուք «դեմ» եք քվեարկել: Ինչո՞ւ:

-Մի քանի նկատառումներով: Նախ՝ կառավարությունը ներկայացրել է ընդամենը մեկ հիմնավորում` Հայաստանում հանրակրթության մակարդակը բարձրացնելու նպատակով պետք է թույլ տալ միջազգային բարձրակարգ դպրոցների մուտքը: Առանց պատասխան տալու, թե ինչու է իր գործունեության կարևոր ոլորտներից մեկում այդպիսի վիճակ, առանց մասնագիտական վերլուծության` այդ իրավիճակի պատճառների և խնդրի հնարավոր լուծումների վերաբերյալ, կառավարությունը «լուծում» է առաջարկում: Սակայն ակնհայտ է, որ նման հիմնախնդիրն այդպիսի քայլերով հնարավոր չէ լուծել: Գոնե պետք է ուսումնասիրեին իրենց ոգևորած դպրոցների փորձը: Թաիլանդը, որտեղ նման դպրոցում սովորում են մի շարք հայ պաշտոնյաների երեխաներ, աշխարհում հայտնի է բոլորովին էլ ոչ բարձրակարգ կրթական համակարգով, իսկ այդ դպրոցի հիմնադրման նպատակն էլ Թաիլանդի կրթական համակարգի բարելավումը չի եղել: Կա ևս մեկ հանգամանք, որն անհերքելիորեն վկայում է, որ իշխանություններին հանրակրթական համակարգի որակը կամ բարձրակարգ կրթության ապահովումը չի հուզում: Ամեն տարի Հայաստանից մի քանի տասնյակ երիտասարդներ սեփական ուժերով ընդունվում են աշխարհի բարձրակարգ համալսարաններ` բուհական կամ հետբուհական կրթություն ստանալու համար, և ուսումն ավարտելուց հետո վերադառնում են Հայաստան: Արդյոք կառավարությունը փորձո՞ւմ է նրանց ներգրավել պետական ծառայության ոլորտ: Իհարկե, ոչ: Ավելին՝ մի՞թե բարձրակարգ կրթության մասին մտահոգ երկրի կառավարությունը պետական ակադեմիական գիտական ինստիտուտներում աշխատող գիտությունների դոկտորներին, ովքեր ղեկավարում են գիտական ուղղություններ, կվճարի ընդամենը 50 հազ. դրամ աշխատավարձ, ավելի ցածր, քան կառավարության, Ազգային ժողովի ու նախագահի աշխատակազմի վարորդներին: Գիտելիքների ու կրթության նկատմամբ իշխանությունների վերաբերմունքի ակնառու դրսևորում է պետական բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների գիտելիքների ու կրթության մակարդակը, կենսական նշանակություն ունեցող խնդիրների լուծման ժամանակ դրսևորվող գիտելիքների ու հմտությունների աղետալի բացակայությունը: Երրորդ հանգամանքն այն է, որ յուրաքանչյուր ողջամիտ և սահմանադրական իրավունքի վերաբերյալ տարրական գիտելիքներ ունեցող մարդու համար ակնհայտ է, որ նախագծով էապես փոխվում է երկրի պետական լեզվի կարգավիճակը, իմաստազրկվում է Սահմանադրության 12-րդ (Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պետական լեզուն հայերենն է) և 39-րդ (Հիմնական ընդհանուր կրթությունը պարտադիր է) հոդվածների հիմնարար տրամաբանական կապը, ըստ որի՝ հիմնական ընդհանուր կրթության (հանրակրթության) լեզուն հայերենն է:
Չորրորդ հանգամանքը, որի պատճառով դեմ եմ քվեարկել այդ նախագծին, այն է, որ իշխանությունը գոնե բնազդաբար զգում է, որ գոյություն չունի առաջարկվող փոփոխությունների ողջամիտ հիմնավորում, և փորձում է նենգափոխել հարցը: Երկրի նախագահի անունից հայտարարվում է, որ «քննարկվում է ոչ թե օտարալեզու, այլ միջազգային չափանիշներին համապատասխանող մի քանի դպրոց Հայաստանում հիմնելու խնդիրը, և ՀՀ նախագահը դրան դրական է վերաբերվում»: Կառավարության ղեկավարը հայտարարում է. «Մեր օրենսդրությունն արգելում է, որ լինեն միջակարգ կրթական հաստատություններ, որտեղ թույլատրվում է որոշ առարկաներ դասավանդել օտար լեզուներով»: Մինչդեռ «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքում առաջարկվող փոփոխությունները վերաբերում են ոչ թե «միջազգային չափանիշներին համապատասխանող դպրոցներին» կամ «որոշ առարկաների», այլ «այն ուսումնական հաստատություններին, որոնք հանրակրթությունը կազմակերպում են օտար լեզուներով»: Դա է սահմանում ԱԺ-ում քննարկվող նախագծի առաջին հոդվածի երկրորդ կետը: Հետևաբար՝ երկրի ղեկավարները փորձում են հասարակությունից քողարկել փոփոխությունների նպատակը: Ուրեմն իրենք էլ գիտեն կամ գոնե զգում են, որ անթույլատրելի բան են անում, բայց գերիշխում է տղայական մոտեցումը. խոստացել են, չէ՞: Հինգերորդ հանգամանքն էլ այն է, որ օտարալեզու կրթությունը աղճատում է երեխաների ինքնությունը:

-Բայց որոշ հանրապետականներ ասում են, որ լեզուն կապ չունի լեզվամտածողության հետ և չի կարող վտանգել ազգային ինքնությունը:

-Դա պարզունակ արդարացում է: Իհարկե, նրանցից ոմանք նախ պետք է պարզեն, թե ինչ բան է կրթությունը, լեզվամտածողությունը և ինքնությունը, բայց մյուսները հասկանում են, որ խնդիրն ունի հիմնարար նշանակություն և ուղղակիորեն վերաբերում է հայ ինքնության ձևավորմանն ու պահպանմանը: Յուրաքանչյուր անհատի կամ ազգի համար լեզուները բաժանվում են երկու մասի` մայրենի և օտար: Օտար լեզուները տարատեսակ (օտարների հետ` միջանձնային, մասնագիտական, գիտական և այլն) հաղորդակցությունների միջոց են, մեր օրերում` լավ մասնագետի համար` անհրաժեշտ գործիք: Մայրենի լեզուն ոչ միայն հաղորդակցության միջոց է, այլև ինքնության անփոխարինելի բաղադրիչ: Անհատի ինքնության ձևավորման հարցում կարևոր է նաև միջավայրը` ընտանեկան և կրթական: Ակնհայտ է և բնական, որ կրթական միջավայրի հաղորդակցության սահմանները շատ ավելի լայն են, քան ընտանեկան հաղորդակցության սահմանները: Իհարկե, առանձին դեպքերում ընտանեկան հաղորդակցության սահմանները կարող են համեմատելի լինել կրթականի հետ, սակայն, բնականաբար, դրանք սոսկ եզակի բացառություններ են: Դժվար չէ պարզել, որ դրանք հենց այն քիչ դեպքերն են, որոնք երբեմն մատնանշվում են` ցույց տալու համար, որ իբր օտար լեզվով կրթված անձանց ինքնության վրա կրթությունը բացասական ազդեցություն չի ունենում: Քանի որ հանրակրթական համակարգը այն միջավայրն է, և կրթության լեզուն` այն միջոցը, որոնք ունեն բացառիկ նշանակություն անհատի ինքնության ձևավորման տեսակետից, հետևաբար, առաջարկելով օրենսդրական փոփոխություններ, որոնք, ըստ «Լեզվի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքում փոփոխություններ և լրացում կատարելու մասին նախագծի, թույլ են տալիս ստեղծել «ուսումնական հաստատություններ, որոնք հանրակրթությունը կազմակերպում են օտար լեզուներով», կառավարությունը կամա թե ակամա հիմքեր է ստեղծում օտարալեզու միջավայրում հայ երեխաների կրթության, հետևաբար` ինքնության աղճատման համար:

-Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, աշնանային նստաշրջանում խորհրդարանը այդ նախագիծը կընդունի՞, թե՞ ոչ:

-Կարծում եմ` կընդունի: Ոմանց երբեմն թյուրիմացության մեջ է գցում այն հանգամանքը, որ մինչ առաջին ընթերցումով ընդունվելը կառավարությունը երկու անգամ «զիջումների» գնաց և լրամշակեց նախագիծը: Մինչդեռ այդ ամենը վատ բեմադրված գավառական ներկայացում էր: Նախագծի բուն նպատակը պարզ ու հասկանալի ներկայացրել է կառավարության ղեկավարը. «Երկու նախաձեռնող խումբ եկավ: Մեկը Ռուբեն Վարդանյանն էր, որը Դիլիջանում միջազգային դպրոց է կառուցում, որի հիմնադրումն արդեն եղել է: Եվ պարզվեց, որ մեր օրենքը թույլ չի տալիս, որ նա այդ միջազգային դպրոցը ստեղծի:… Մյուսը Թաիլանդի մի քոլեջի տնօրեն էր: Նա ասաց, որ Հայաստանից 15 հոգի կրթություն է ստանում անգլերենով, և այդ դպրոցում չկա ո՛չ հայոց լեզու, ո՛չ հայ ժողովրդի պատմություն: Եվ ինքն ասաց` ավելի նպատակահարմար է այդ դպրոցը Թաիլանդից տեղափոխենք Երևան»: Առաջին ընթերցմամբ ընդունված նախագիծը (ի դեպ, օրենքի խախտումով քվեարկության դրված, քանի որ մինչ քվեարկությունն այն պատգամավորներին չէր բաժանվել) նախատեսում է հենց այդ երկու դպրոցների ստեղծումը:

-Չե՞ք կարծում, որ Դիլիջանի դպրոցի նման նախաձեռնություններն անհրաժեշտ են, գոնե սփյուռքահայերին Հայաստան բերելու առումով:

-Նախ` կարևոր է արձանագրել, որ այդ դպրոցն արդեն հիմնադրվել է, ինչպես նկատեցիք, գործող օրենսդրության խախտումով: Ավելին` ցավալի է, բայց փաստ, որ երկրի օրենսդրությունը ոտնահարող այդ արարողությանը ներկա է եղել երկրի բարձրագույն ղեկավարությունը: Դա առնվազն անհարգալից վերաբերմունք է մեր պետականության նկատմամբ: Ցավոք, այս փաստը վառ օրինակ է, թե մեր երկրում ինչպես են լուծվում պետության և ժողովրդի համար կենսական նշանակություն ունեցող հարցերը. ինչ-որ մարդիկ կասկածելի գաղափարներ են առաջադրում, իշխանությունն առանց երկար-բարակ մտածելու խոստումներ է տալիս, ապա ամեն գնով դա իրականություն է դարձնում: Ինչ վերաբերում է այդ դպրոցում սփյուռքահայերի սովորելուն, ապա դա միայն հայտարարություն է: Եթե իսկապես այնտեղ պետք է միայն սփյուռքահայեր կամ օտարերկրացիներ սովորեն, ապա դա պետք է արձանագրվեր նախագծում, և համոզված եմ` ոչ ոք դեմ չէր լինի նման նախագծի ընդունմանը: Մինչդեռ նախագծում որևէ սահմանափակում չկա այդ դպրոցներում սովորողների վերաբերյալ: Սփյուռքահայերին առնչվող կամ օտար լեզուների կարևորության մասին խոսակցությունները նենգափոխում են հարցը և շատ են հիշեցնում հարևանների հետ դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ կամ բաց սահման ունենալու անհրաժեշտության հարցադրումները տխրահռչակ արձանագրությունների քննարկման ժամանակ: Եվ պատասխանն էլ նույնն է: Իհարկե, օտար լեզուների իմացությունը կարևոր է, բայց մի՞թե դրա համար վճարվող գինը պետք է լինի օտարալեզու կրթությունն ու հայ երեխաների ինքնության աղճատումը: Բայց զուգահեռները հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների և ԼՂ հակամարտության կարգավորման գործընթացների հետ դրանով չեն ավարտվում: Երեք դեպքում էլ խնդիրը վերաբերում է Հայաստանի և հայության համար կենսական խնդիրների: Երեք դեպքում էլ իշխանությունները փորձում են նենգափոխել խնդրի էությունը: Բայց ամենակարևոր և ամենավտանգավոր ընդհանրությունն այն է, որ կենսական նշանակություն ունեցող խնդիրների ու դրանց լուծումների նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը իրավիճակային է, մակերեսային ու արկածախնդիր:

Tert.am

----------

davidus (03.07.2010), mkofranc (05.07.2010), My World My Space (03.07.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (03.07.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

Օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման վերաբերյալ իրենց մտահոգությունները այսօրվա ասուլիսում ներկայացրեցին սփյուռքահայ հրապարակախոսներ և խմբագրապետեր։

Բեյրութից հրապարակախոս, մշակութաբան Մովսես Հերգելյանը պատմեց օտարալեզու դպրոցների լիբանանյան փորձի մասին։

«Նոր քաղաքական հոսանքներ են գալիս Լիբանան, բացվում են տարբեր օտարալեզու դպրոցներ։ Երեխաներին կրթում են իրենց հարմար ձևով, և արդյունքում համայնքի մեջ շերտեր են առաջանում. սկսվում է ներքին պայքար։ Դրա պատճառն այն է, որ երեխաները սնվում են տարբեր մշակույթներով, և արդյունքում սրվում են ամբողջ համայնքի բնակիչների հարաբերությունները։ Բանը հասնում է նրան, որ այդ հարցը լուծվում է նաև զենքի միջոցով»,– ասաց նա։

Բանախոսը նշեց, որ Լիբանանի էլիտան խոսում է անհասկանալի լեզվով՝ ո՛չ արաբերեն, ո՛չ անգլերեն և ո՛չ էլ ֆրանսերեն, այլ միաժամանակ օգտագործելով այդ երեք լեզուները։ Իսկ արաբերեն խոսում է ցածր խավը։ «Լիբանանում քաղաքացի հասկացողությունը մեռել է։ Երբ բնակչին հարցնում են, թե ինչ քաղաքացիություն ունի, նա չի ասում որ լիբանանցի է, այլ նշում է կրոնի կամ կուսակցության անունը։ Դրա պատճառն օտարալեզու դպրոցներն են»։

Օտարալեզու դպրոցները Հերգելյանը անվանեց «պանդորայի արկղ»։ Նա կարծում է, որ նմանատիպ իրավիճակ կարող է ստեղծվել նաև Հայաստանում։ «Այդ դպրոցներում հայ երեխաների հերոսը Վարդան Մամիկոնյանի փոխարեն կարող է դառնալ Նապոլեոնը»։

Անդրադառնալով այս հարցում սփյուռքի նախարարի դիրքորոշմանը՝ Հերգելյանը նշեց, որ նախարարը պետք է համամիտ լինի սփյուռքի կարծիքի հետ։ Իսկ այն հարցին, թե արդյո՞ք իրենք հանդիպել և քննարկել են այդ խնդիրը կրթության և գիտության նախարարի հետ, Հերգելյանն ասաց, որ թող նախարարը հանդիպի իրենց հետ և իմանա իրենց կարծիքը։

Tert.am

----------

Ariadna (06.07.2010), Tig (06.07.2010), Ձայնալար (06.07.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

Արևմտահայերենը Սփյուռքում, դժբախտաբար, վախճանվելու վրա է։ Այս մասին այսօրվա ասուլիսին ասաց Ստամբուլի «Մարմարա» օրաթերթի խմբագրապետ Ռոպեր Հատտեճյանը։
Ըստ նրա՝ Ստամբուլում գործում է 18 հայկական վարժարան, սակայն հայ ուսանողները կարևորություն չեն տալիս արևմտահայերենին։ Խմբագրապետը նաև նշեց, որ վարժարանների թե՛ աշակերտների, թե՛ ուսուցիչների թիվն սկսել է պակասել։

«Ծնողները՝ նորաձևությանը համահունչ երեխաներին ուղարկում են օտար վարժարաններ, ամեն վայրկյան լեզուն փչանում, վառվում է, մոխիր դառնում», – ասաց նա՝ հավելելով, որ Ստամբուլում մեծ թվով հայ աշակերտներ այցելում են նաև թուրքալեզու վարժարաններ։
Ըստ Հատտեճյանի՝ հայերը Սփյուռքում դառնում եմ օտարամոլության զոհ, *ցավոք, հայերը օտար ամեն բանի նկատմամբ հակում ունեն։ «Մայրենի լեզուն դառնում է անտեսված*։ _Սակայն հենց մայրենի լեզուն է մարդու ինքնությունը, անձնագիրը»,_ – նշեց Հատտեճյանը՝ հավելելով, որ Սփյուռքի հույսը հայրենիքն է։

Խոսելով հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունների մասին՝ խմբագրապետը տեղեկացրեց, որ հանրային կարծիքը Թուրքիայում հակված է դեպի հարաբերությունների մերձեցում։ Իսկ թուրքական մամուլում այդ հարցի վերաբերյալ կան տարբեր կարծիքեր՝ ինչպես թշնամական, այդպես էլ դրական։

Tert.am

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հայերը ոչ մի օտարամոլության նկատմամբ էլ չունեն հակում...
Ոչ էլ լավ կյանքից են ընկնում աշխարհով մեկ... Բոլորի նման մարդ են։
Չգիտեք հին ասացվածքը՝ "Որտեղ հաց, այնտեղկ կաց"։ Ուզում եք հայերը կոտորվեն, մեռնեն գնան, մենակ թե հայերենը չմոռնան...

Հնարավոր չի ապրել մեկ երկրում, աշխատել այնտեղ ու հայերեն /մեկ ուրիշ/ լեզվով խոսել...

----------


## mkofranc

> Հայերը ոչ մի օտարամոլության նկատմամբ էլ չունեն հակում...
> Ոչ էլ լավ կյանքից են ընկնում աշխարհով մեկ... Բոլորի նման մարդ են։
> Չգիտեք հին ասացվածքը՝* "Որտեղ հաց, այնտեղկ կաց"*։ Ուզում եք հայերը կոտորվեն, մեռնեն գնան, մենակ թե հայերենը չմոռնան...
> 
> Հնարավոր չի ապրել մեկ երկրում, աշխատել այնտեղ ու հայերեն /մեկ ուրիշ/ լեզվով խոսել...


Այդ խայտառակ ասացվածքը միայն Հայերի մոտ է, ինչ կապ ունի օտարալեզու դպրոցը սոված լինելու հետ, և քո կարծիքով եթե Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացեն ուրեմն սոված չենք մնալու լավանալու է կյանքը, կամ էլ ինչ է առաջներում Պոլսում, որ հայերենով են կրթություն ստացել վատ ու սոված հայեր են եղել... հետաքրքիր մեկնաբանություն էր...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:57 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:46 ----------

Օտարալեզու դպրոցները մեր թշնամիներն են։ Այս կարծիքին է գրականագետ Թորոս Թորանեանը, ով Երևան է ժամանել Սիրիայից։
*«Ով որ իր լեզուն կորցնի՝ ազգը կկորցնի»,* – ասաց նա՝ անդրադառնալով Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման խնդրին։
«Մենք պետք է ամեն ձևով պաշտպանենք, լեզուն մտածելու եղանակ է», – ասաց նա՝ նշելով, որ* հայերը Սփյուռքում դարձել ենք հայանման մի բան, այլ ոչ թե հայ։*

Tert.am

----------

Rammstein (06.07.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (06.07.2010), Tig (06.07.2010), Ուլուանա (07.07.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Հայերը ոչ մի օտարամոլության նկատմամբ էլ չունեն հակում...
> Ոչ էլ լավ կյանքից են ընկնում աշխարհով մեկ... Բոլորի նման մարդ են։
> Չգիտեք հին ասացվածքը՝ "Որտեղ հաց, այնտեղկ կաց"։ Ուզում եք հայերը կոտորվեն, մեռնեն գնան, մենակ թե հայերենը չմոռնան...
> 
> Հնարավոր չի ապրել մեկ երկրում, աշխատել այնտեղ ու հայերեն /մեկ ուրիշ/ լեզվով խոսել...


Անի ջան, օտարամոլության նկատմամբ հակում շատ նուրբ է ասված հայերի դեպքում։ Վերցնենք հենց թեկուզ մեր անունները, էդքան օտար անուն երևի ոչ մի ազգի մոտ չկա, էսօրվա սերունդին նայի՝ Միլենա, Նատալի, Էլեն, Ալեքս, Ալեն, Էրիկ.... էս վերջերս ծանոթներիցս մեկը ուզում էր Ալեքսանդրա դնել աղջկա անունը, վերջում Լիլիի վրա բարիշեցին, բայց դե ասենք Լիլիթը բացառվում էր, հա, մոռացա, շրջապատում ունենք նաև Անգելինա, Նովելլա և Դանիելա։ Հայկական հեռուսատեսությամբ ցանկացած ալիք միացրու, ոնց չլինի որևէ սերիալի կհանդիպես, 10 րոպե նայի՝ Արտո Արամիչներն ու Աննա Գրիգորևնաները պարզապես սպանում են։ Ախր չեն հասկանում, որ դա տարրական ճորտություն ա, օգտագործել օտար ազգի դիմելաձևը։ Ու եթե ինչ որ չափով էդ անուն հայրանունները դուրս էին եկել, հիմա նորից մտնում են կենցաղ։ Մինչև հիմա շատ շատերը ինչ որ մեկի մասին խոսելիս ասում են՝ շատ կիրթ մարդ ա և հաստատելու համար, որ դա էդպես ա, ավելացնում են՝ ռուսական կրթությամբ։ Էլ դրանից ավել ինչ ես ուզում, էլ օտարամոլը ոնց ա լինում։

----------

Chuk (06.07.2010), mkofranc (06.07.2010), Rammstein (06.07.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (06.07.2010), Tig (06.07.2010), Երվանդ (07.07.2010), Ձայնալար (06.07.2010), Մանուլ (06.07.2010), Շինարար (06.07.2010), Ուլուանա (07.07.2010), Չամիչ (06.07.2010), Ֆոտոն (07.07.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Անի ջան, օտարամոլության նկատմամբ հակում շատ նուրբ է ասված հայերի դեպքում։ Վերցնենք հենց թեկուզ մեր անունները, էդքան օտար անուն երևի ոչ մի ազգի մոտ չկա, էսօրվա սերունդին նայի՝ Միլենա, Նատալի, Էլեն, Ալեքս, Ալեն, Էրիկ.... էս վերջերս ծանոթներիցս մեկը ուզում էր Ալեքսանդրա դնել աղջկա անունը, վերջում Լիլիի վրա բարիշեցին, բայց դե ասենք Լիլիթը բացառվում էր, հա, մոռացա, շրջապատում ունենք նաև Անգելինա, Նովելլա և Դանիելա։ Հայկական հեռուսատեսությամբ ցանկացած ալիք միացրու, ոնց չլինի որևէ սերիալի կհանդիպես, 10 րոպե նայի՝ Արտո Արամիչներն ու Աննա Գրիգորևնաները պարզապես սպանում են։ Ախր չեն հասկանում, որ դա տարրական ճորտություն ա, օգտագործել օտար ազգի դիմելաձևը։ Ու եթե ինչ որ չափով էդ անուն հայրանունները դուրս էին եկել, հիմա նորից մտնում են կենցաղ։ Մինչև հիմա շատ շատերը ինչ որ մեկի մասին խոսելիս ասում են՝ շատ կիրթ մարդ ա և հաստատելու համար, որ դա էդպես ա, ավելացնում են՝ ռուսական կրթությամբ։ Էլ դրանից ավել ինչ ես ուզում, էլ օտարամոլը ոնց ա լինում։


Ընկերուհուս աղջկա անունը հենց Ալեքսանդրա է :Cray:  Իսկ մորաքրոջս թոռան անունը Վիկտորիա: Օտարամոլությունը հայերի դեպքում իսկապես ահագին մեղմ ա ասված:

Առաջին այդ սի*ռ*ուց ահա, ես չունեմ հանգիստ
դու կապ*ռ*ես իմ ս*ռ*տում առհավետ:




> Չգիտեք հին ասացվածքը՝ "Որտեղ հաց, այնտեղկ կաց"։ Ուզում եք հայերը կոտորվեն, մեռնեն գնան, մենակ թե հայերենը չմոռնան...


եթե հայը հերիք չի օտար հողի վրայ ա ապում, օտարի հետ ա ընտանիք կազմում, հլը մի բան էլ հայերեն չի խոսում, էլ ի՞նչ հայ Ֆրեյա ջան: Հայ լինելը  հո  չոր ու ցամաք պիտա՞կ չի, որ ով ուզենա երբ ուզենա վրեն կպցնի ու շարունակի իրեն հայ համարել: Թուրքական շորի վրա էլ կարելի ա Կավալլի կպցնել, բայց հո դրանից Կավալլի չդառա՞վ:

----------

Ariadna (06.07.2010), mkofranc (06.07.2010), Tig (06.07.2010), Ուլուանա (07.07.2010), Ֆոտոն (07.07.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

Ի պատասխան հունիսի 29–ին «Մենք դե՛մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խմբի ուղարկած նամակի, որում ներկայացված էին օտարալեզու կրթության վերաբերյալ խմբի տեսակետները՝ ստացվել է Թաիլանդում և Միացյալ Թագավորությունում Ռեգենտի դպրոցի հիմնադիր և նախագահ դոկտոր Վիրաչայ Թեչավիջիթի նամակ–հայտարարությունը, որը ներկայացվում է ստորև։

«2006թ. հայ ուսանողների առաջին խմբի՝ Հայկ և Աննա Հարությունյանների ավարտելը, ովքեր սովորում էին Թաիլանդի Ռեգենտի դպրոցում իմ ընտանիքի Թեչավիջիթ հիմնադրամի կողմից ֆինանսավորվող կրթաթոշակով, նշանավորեց երիտասարդ հայ ուսանողների համար հատուկ կրթաթոշակային ծրագրի սկիզբը: Այս պահի դրությամբ երիտասարդ հայերին Թաիլանդի Ռեգենտների դպրոցում սովորելու համար շնորհված կրթաթոշակների կուտակային արժեքը կազմում է մոտ 3 մլն ԱՄՆ դոլար, որից օգտվել են 14-ից 18 տարեկան մոտ 60 հայ ուսանողներ: Ներկայումս 45 ուսանողներ սովորում են Թաիլանդի երկու ուսանողական ավաններում:

Շրջանավարտների մեծամասնությունը շարունակում է կրթությունը աշխարհի լավագույն համալսարաններում (օր.՝ Քեմբրիջի համալսարանում (Cambridge University), Լոնդոնի համալսարանական քոլեջում (UCL - University College London), Տորոնտոյի համալսարանում (University of Toronto), Լոնդոնի թագավորական քոլեջում (Imperial College London), Էքզեթերում (Exeter), Լանքաստերում (Lancaster)): Համալսարանը ավարտելուց հետո այս ուսանողները կա՛մ արդեն վերադարձել են, կա՛մ ծրագրում են վերադառնալ Հայաստան՝ բարձր գիտական կոչումներ ստանալուց հետո: Շրջանավարտներից ոմանք շարունակել են իրենց բարձրագույն կրթությունը Հայաստանի համալսարաններում: Քսանվեց հայ ուսանողներ այս պահին հարցազրույցներ են անցնում Թաիլանդի Ռեգենտի դպրոցում սովորելու կրթաթոշակների համար:

2009թ. հունիսին, ՀՀ վարչապետի հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ, նրան է ներկայացվել Համաշխարհային միացման կրթաթոշակային (Global Connect Scholarship) ծրագիրը: Քննարկվել է նաև Հայաստանում Թաիլանդի Ռեգենտի դպրոցի մասնաճյուղի հիմնման հնարավորությունը: Այնուամենայնիվ, գործընթացը ավելի հեռուն չգնաց հետևյալ պատճառներով.
1) Ներկա պահին Հայաստանում չկա հայրենադարձների և օտարերկրացիների համայնքի բավականաչափ կրիտիկական զանգված: Օտարերկրացիների երեխաների մեծ թվաքանակը էական է՝ որպես իրապես միջազգային դպրոց դրա գործունեությունը և բարգավաճումը հնարավոր դարձնելու համար: Սա կլինի միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ օտարերկրյա ներդրումները, միջազգային առևտրական և դիվանագիտական գործունեությունը կբարձրանան ընդունելի մակարդակի վրա:

2) Հայաստանը դեռևս չի տուժում՝ կորցնելով հսկայական քանակի արտարժույթ ՄԹ-ի և ԱՄՆ-ի նման թանկարժեք երկրներում մեծաթիվ հայերի ուսուցման պատճառով: Այսպիսով, միջազգային դպրոցի հիմնումը Հայաստանում անհրաժեշտ չէ՝ արտարժույթ տնտեսելու առումով, ինչպես դա եղավ Թաիլանդում, երբ 1992թ. փոխվեց օրենքը, քանի որ միայն ՄԹ-ում սովորում էին 20,000 երիտասարդ թայ ուսանողներ:

3) Հայաստանի օրենսդրությունը չի թույլատրում Ռեգենտի դպրոցների նման միջազգային դպրոցների հիմնումը, որոնք բրիտանական հիմք ունեն և օգտագործում են անգլերենը որպես դասավանդման լեզու: Ես, այնուամենայնիվ, համաձայն եմ, որ դեռևս կարիք չկա փոփոխելու օրենսդրությունը: Փոփոխության հիմնավորումը պետք է լինի բնական, ինչպես նկարագրել եմ 1-ին կետում:

4) Հայաստանի բարձրագույն կրթության համակարգը (համալսարանները) համատեղելի չեն միջազգային բակալավրիատի (IB) կամ Ա մակարդակի (A Level) շրջանավարտների հետ: Եվ այսպիսի անգլալեզու կրթությամբ (եթե երբևէ հիմնադրվի) շրջանավարտները պետք է շարունակեն իրենց կրթությունը արտերկրում: Սա կարելի է համարել ոչ արդյունավետ մոտեցում:

5) Մենք Ռեգենտի դպրոցի մասնաճյուղ ենք հիմնել Միացյալ Թագավորությունում: Ուստի, այս պահին առաջնահերթությունների փոփոխություն է տեղի ունեցել:

Այսպիսով, տեսանելի ապագայում Հայաստանում Ռեգենտի դպրոցի մասնաճյուղի հիմնադրման պլաններ չկան:

Միևնույն ժամանակ, մենք հանգամանորեն հետևում ենք Հայաստանում ընթացող քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություններին` կապված նոր օրենքի շուրջ անհանգստությունների հետ, ինչը կարող էր վտանգել հայ երիտասարդների՝ Հայաստանի մշակույթի և հայոց լեզվի խորը գիտելիքների անհրաժեշտության գիտակցումը: Ինչպես նկատել էինք, օրենսդրական փոփոխությունը թույլատրում է դասավանդել օտար լեզվով միայն ավագ դասարաններում: Այսինքն, լիովին անգլերեն լեզվով գործառնող միջազգային դպրոցը, որտեղ կուսանեին երեք տարեկան հասակից, դեռևս արգելվում է սույն օրենքով: Կարծում եմ, որ չափազանց վաղ է Հայաստանում նման միջազգային դպրոցի հիմնումը և այն չի ունենա այնպիսի էական առավելություն, որը կարդարացներ առկա լուրջ մտահոգությունները:

Ուստի, նպատակ ունենալով աջակցելու հայոց լեզվի պահպանման քաղաքականությունը, որի նպատակն է հայ երեխաների կողմից հայոց լեզվի սերտումը, կցանկանայի տեղեկացնել հայ հասարակությանը, որ ներկայումս ծրագրվում է հայագիտական բաժին հիմնել Թայլանդի և ՄԹ-ի Ռեգենտի դպրոցներում: Այստեղ կատարելապես երկլեզու Հայաստանի քաղաքացիները կդասավանդեն հայոց լեզու, հայ գրականություն և հայոց պատմություն: Այժմ մենք լրջորեն ընտրում ենք ուսուցիչների` հույս ունենալով սույն թվականի սեպտեմբերից սկսել ծրագիրը ՄԹ, Պաթթայի և Բանգկոկի ուսանողական ավաններում:

Իմ այցի ընթացքում ես կանցկանցեմ հարցազրույցներ մի քանի թեկնածուների հետ` Ռեգենտի դպրոցում հայոց լեզվի և մշակույթի դասավանդման համար: Ես նաև հուսով եմ, որ սա շատ լավ հնարավորություն կընձեռի արտերկրի հայերին հետաքրքրություն ցուցաբերել իրենց երեխաներին մեր լավագույն դպրոցներում ուսման տալու գործում, որպեսզի նրանք սովորեն նաև իրենց մայրենի լեզուն, ինչպես նաև հայ գրականությունը և Հայաստանի պատմությունը: Հայկական դասաժամերը բաց են լինելու նաև օտարազգիների համար, և ես հավատում եմ, որ սա մեծ հնարավորություն է շատ ոչ հայ ուսանողների համար գիտելիքներ ձեռք բերել զարմանահրաշ ազգի և հինավուրց հայոց լեզվի մասին:

Գլոբալ Բրիջ Կրթական կենտրոնը, որը հանդիսանում է Ռեգենտի դպրոցի պաշտոնական ներկայացուցչությունը Հայաստանում և ստեղծվել է մեր ավագ շրջանավարտներ Հայկ և Աննա Հարությունյանների կողմից, կտեղեկացնի ձեզ հետագա զարգացումների մասին»:

«Մենք դե՛մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խումբը հայտնում է, որ նամակի բովանդակությունից բխող իրավիճակի փոփոխության առնչությամբ նախաձեռնող խումբը հանդես կգա լրացուցիչ հայտարարությամբ։

Tert.am

----------

Chuk (06.07.2010), davidus (06.07.2010), Մանուլ (07.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Այդ խայտառակ ասացվածքը միայն Հայերի մոտ է, ինչ կապ ունի օտարալեզու դպրոցը սոված լինելու հետ, և քո կարծիքով եթե Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացեն ուրեմն սոված չենք մնալու լավանալու է կյանքը, կամ էլ ինչ է առաջներում Պոլսում, որ հայերենով են կրթություն ստացել վատ ու սոված հայեր են եղել... հետաքրքիր մեկնաբանություն էր...
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:57 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:46 ----------
> 
> Օտարալեզու դպրոցները մեր թշնամիներն են։ Այս կարծիքին է գրականագետ Թորոս Թորանեանը, ով Երևան է ժամանել Սիրիայից։
> *«Ով որ իր լեզուն կորցնի՝ ազգը կկորցնի»,* – ասաց նա՝ անդրադառնալով Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման խնդրին։
> «Մենք պետք է ամեն ձևով պաշտպանենք, լեզուն մտածելու եղանակ է», – ասաց նա՝ նշելով, որ* հայերը Սփյուռքում դարձել ենք հայանման մի բան, այլ ոչ թե հայ։*
> 
> Tert.am


 Mko, Ուշադիր կարդա: Գրառմանս մեջ գոնե մի տեղ տեսար գրած Օտարալեզու դպրոց՞
Ինչ կապ ուներ, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցը բերեցիր մեջ գցեցիր: 
Ասածս էն է, որ պետք չի մարդկանցից պահանջել ավելին, քան կարող են: Հայը, ինչքան էլ սուրբ ու քրիստոնյա ազգ լինի, օդով սնվել չի կարող, ու գիտես, այդպիսի փիս սովորությունը ունի,մեկ-մեկ ոտել է ուզում... դրա համար մարդիկ լքում են հայրենիքը...

Իսկ այդ սիրիահայը թող գա էստեղ ապրի նոր խոսա...
Սովորել են... թառեն ծառին, վերևից ցուցմունքներ տան....

հ.գ. Դպրոցների հարցը չեմ քննարկում  :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:29 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:25 ----------




> Անի ջան, օտարամոլության նկատմամբ հակում շատ նուրբ է ասված հայերի դեպքում։ Վերցնենք հենց թեկուզ մեր անունները, էդքան օտար անուն երևի ոչ մի ազգի մոտ չկա, էսօրվա սերունդին նայի՝ Միլենա, Նատալի, Էլեն, Ալեքս, Ալեն, Էրիկ.... էս վերջերս ծանոթներիցս մեկը ուզում էր Ալեքսանդրա դնել աղջկա անունը, վերջում Լիլիի վրա բարիշեցին, բայց դե ասենք Լիլիթը բացառվում էր, հա, մոռացա, շրջապատում ունենք նաև Անգելինա, Նովելլա և Դանիելա։ Հայկական հեռուսատեսությամբ ցանկացած ալիք միացրու, ոնց չլինի որևէ սերիալի կհանդիպես, 10 րոպե նայի՝ Արտո Արամիչներն ու Աննա Գրիգորևնաները պարզապես սպանում են։ Ախր չեն հասկանում, որ դա տարրական ճորտություն ա, օգտագործել օտար ազգի դիմելաձևը։ Ու եթե ինչ որ չափով էդ անուն հայրանունները դուրս էին եկել, հիմա նորից մտնում են կենցաղ։ Մինչև հիմա շատ շատերը ինչ որ մեկի մասին խոսելիս ասում են՝ շատ կիրթ մարդ ա և հաստատելու համար, որ դա էդպես ա, ավելացնում են՝ ռուսական կրթությամբ։ Էլ դրանից ավել ինչ ես ուզում, էլ օտարամոլը ոնց ա լինում։


Ան ջան, արի ուղղակի մեզ անուն չպցնենք, էլի ... բոլոր ազգերի մեջ էլ դա կա... թե արխայիկ ժամանակներում, թե միջնադարում, թե հիմա, ԲՈԼՈՐ ազգերի մոտ սովորություն կա իրարից անուններ "գողանալ":
Այս առումով էլ հայերը սովորական մարդիկ են, ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս: Որ մի գեղեցիկ բառ են լսում, կրկնօրինակում են: Չէ որ կա այսպես կոչված միջազգային անուններ: Սա էլ հենց ապացույցն է, տարբեր ազգեր այնքան են իրար մեջ նույն անունները դրել, որ որոշ բարեհնչյուն անուններ դառել են միջազգային: Հայերին դրա համար վառելու կարիք չկա  :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:37 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:29 ----------




> եթե հայը հերիք չի օտար հողի վրայ ա ապում, օտարի հետ ա ընտանիք կազմում, հլը մի բան էլ հայերեն չի խոսում, էլ ի՞նչ հայ Ֆրեյա ջան: Հայ լինելը  հո  չոր ու ցամաք պիտա՞կ չի, որ ով ուզենա երբ ուզենա վրեն կպցնի ու շարունակի իրեն հայ համարել: Թուրքական շորի վրա էլ կարելի ա Կավալլի կպցնել, բայց հո դրանից Կավալլի չդառա՞վ:


Տո չէ հա՞՞՞ Էդ ուզում ես ասես էն միլիոնավոր համայնքը, որ մի քանի հարյուր տարի ա արդեն ապրում ա օտար հողերում, էն որ համայնքի հետ ա շփվում, հայկական եկեղեցի ա գնում ու ամբողջ սրտով Հայաստանի համար ա ցավում, դա հայ չեն, հա՞  
Հայը էնքան ժամանակ ա հայ, քանի իրան հայ ա համարում, անկախ լեզվից ու քո պիտակներից: Թե մենակ մեր ազիզ Մասիսին նայելը ու մեր ազիզ մասիվի բարբառով խոսելը հայ լինելու համար դեռ հերիք չի: Էդ ընթացքում էնքան կարելի ա հայ ազգին խայտառակ անել, որ...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:42 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:37 ----------

Բոլոր շահագրգիռ կողմերին. հայ ազգը ոչ բոշա ա ոչ էլ ուրիշ ազգերի ներկայացուցիչ ՄԱՐԴԿԱՆՑԻՑ տարբերվում ա: Նույնիսկ ես կասեի, որ հայերը շաաատ նստակյաց ազգ են, հազար տարին մեկ են ապրելու տեղը փոխում, իսկ այ մյուս ազգերը՝ Եւրոպացիք, Ամերիկացիք, Չինացիք, սաղ... սաղ... սաղ.... շատ թեթև են նայում այդ հարցին եւ շատ հեշտությամբ փոխում են իրենց ապրելու տեղը աշխատանքի հետ կապված:
Ամերիկացին կարող է աշխատանքի առաջարկ ստանալ ու մի գիշերում իրերը հավաքել թռնել մյուս ափ, Չինացիք, Հնդիկները գնումեն Դուբայ, Սինգապուր, Եւրոպացիք գնում են Ամերիկա, Ամերիկացիք էլ՝ խառը...
Էնպես որ, պետք չի մեզ անուն կպցնել: Եթե ստեղ նորմալ կյանքի պայմաններ լինեին, ոչ ոք չէր գնա: Իսկ դուք ուզում եք, որ մարդ եթերով սնվի, փողոցների ք..ք /սօրրի/ անտեսի, ամեն քայլափոխին փող պոկելը, կեղտը, խաբեությունները անտեսի, ճնշված ապրի՝ դրսի գեղեցկ կյանքը տեսնելով ու դեռ չբողոքի ՛/չընդդիմանա/  տենց չի լինում

----------

Սամսար (19.07.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բոլոր շահագրգիռ կողմերին. հայ ազգը ոչ բոշա ա ոչ էլ ուրիշ ազգերի ներկայացուցիչ ՄԱՐԴԿԱՆՑԻՑ տարբերվում ա: Նույնիսկ ես կասեի, որ հայերը շաաատ նստակյաց ազգ են, հազար տարին մեկ են ապրելու տեղը փոխում, իսկ այ մյուս ազգերը՝ Եւրոպացիք, Ամերիկացիք, Չինացիք, սաղ... սաղ... սաղ.... շատ թեթև են նայում այդ հարցին եւ շատ հեշտությամբ փոխում են իրենց ապրելու տեղը աշխատանքի հետ կապված:
> Ամերիկացին կարող է աշխատանքի առաջարկ ստանալ ու մի գիշերում իրերը հավաքել թռնել մյուս ափ, Չինացիք, Հնդիկները գնումեն Դուբայ, Սինգապուր, Եւրոպացիք գնում են Ամերիկա, Ամերիկացիք էլ՝ խառը...
> Էնպես որ, պետք չի մեզ անուն կպցնել: Եթե ստեղ նորմալ կյանքի պայմաններ լինեին, ոչ ոք չէր գնա: Իսկ դուք ուզում եք, որ մարդ եթերով սնվի, փողոցների ք..ք /սօրրի/ անտեսի, ամեն քայլափոխին փող պոկելը, կեղտը, խաբեությունները անտեսի, ճնշված ապրի՝ դրսի գեղեցկ կյանքը տեսնելով ու դեռ չբողոքի ՛/չընդդիմանա/ տենց չի լինում


Ֆրեյա ջան, էստեղ ոչ ոք չի ուզում, որ որևէ մեկը սոված մնա, ու եթե ասածդ կապ չունի օտարալեզու դպրոցների հետ, ապա հարցերդ հարևան թեմաներում բարձրացրու: Թե՞ քո կարծիքով հայերեն իմանալը խանգարում է բարեկեցիկ ապրելուն:

----------

davidus (06.07.2010), mkofranc (07.07.2010), Tig (07.07.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

իսկ որևէ մեկը նայե՞ց երեկ Վարդան Պետրոսյանի զրույցը այս թեմայի շուրջ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իսկ որևէ մեկը նայե՞ց երեկ Վարդան Պետրոսյանի զրույցը այս թեմայի շուրջ


Չեմ նայել, բայց գիտեմ, որ ինքն էլ է դեմ օտարալեզու դպրոցներին: Ի՞նչ է ասել:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Չեմ նայել, բայց գիտեմ, որ ինքն էլ է դեմ օտարալեզու դպրոցներին: Ի՞նչ է ասել:


մի մաս միայն տեսա զրույցից, ու կարծես այնքան էլ դեմ չէր արտահայտվում

----------


## Tig

> մի մաս միայն տեսա զրույցից, ու կարծես այնքան էլ դեմ չէր արտահայտվում


Չէ, լավ էլ դեմ էր…

http://tert.am/am/video/bsJcuoKfzQ8/

Ցրույցի վերջում անդրադառնումա հարցին...

----------

Rammstein (07.07.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ան ջան, արի ուղղակի մեզ անուն չպցնենք, էլի ... բոլոր ազգերի մեջ էլ դա կա... թե արխայիկ ժամանակներում, թե միջնադարում, թե հիմա, ԲՈԼՈՐ ազգերի մոտ սովորություն կա իրարից անուններ "գողանալ":
> Այս առումով էլ հայերը սովորական մարդիկ են, ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս: Որ մի գեղեցիկ բառ են լսում, կրկնօրինակում են: Չէ որ կա այսպես կոչված միջազգային անուններ: Սա էլ հենց ապացույցն է, տարբեր ազգեր այնքան են իրար մեջ նույն անունները դրել, որ որոշ բարեհնչյուն անուններ դառել են միջազգային: Հայերին դրա համար վառելու կարիք չկա


Ես իմ մասով պատասխանեմ  :Smile:  Անի ջան, ճիշտն ասած երբեք չեմ լսել որևէ օտարազգի Արփի կամ Անահիտ դնի իր երեխայի անունը։ Էդ որ գեղեցիկ բառ էին լսում կրկնօրինակում, դրա դարն էլ կարծում եմ անցել է։ Էն որ 20-ականներին ասենք Կանալիզացիա էին դնում աղջկա անունը կամ Վիլիս, քանի որ շատ բարեհունչ էր թվում։ Իսկ այսօր, կարծում եմ, նորմալ մարդու ականջին չի կարող Լիլին ավելի բարեհունչ թվալ քան Լիլիթը, այսինքն դա հենց օտարամոլությունն է։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (07.07.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Տո չէ հա՞՞


Բա՜




> Էդ ուզում ես ասես էն միլիոնավոր համայնքը, որ մի քանի հարյուր տարի ա արդեն ապրում ա օտար հողերում, էն որ համայնքի հետ ա շփվում, հայկական եկեղեցի ա գնում ու ամբողջ սրտով Հայաստանի համար ա ցավում, դա հայ չեն, հա՞  
> Հայը էնքան ժամանակ ա հայ, քանի իրան հայ ա համարում, անկախ լեզվից ու քո պիտակներից: Թե մենակ մեր ազիզ Մասիսին նայելը ու մեր ազիզ մասիվի բարբառով խոսելը հայ լինելու համար դեռ հերիք չի: Էդ ընթացքում էնքան կարելի ա հայ ազգին խայտառակ անել, որ...


Էն հայը ով օտարության մեջ շատ արագ ձուլում ա իրա ազգը, էն հայը, որի զավակը երկու բառ հայերեն չի կարողանում խոսել, էն հայը ով կոտրատված հայերենով մի կերպ երկու բառից ավել չի կարողանում հասկացնել, հայերեն տառերն էլ ընդհանրապես չի ճանաչում էլ ի՞նչ իրավունքով ա իրան հայ համարում: Նման կիսատ պռատ հայերն են, որ  օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու հարցն են բարձրացրել: Ո՞վ ա բան ասում, թող գնան, թող փող աշխատեն, թող գլուխները պահեն, բայց հայ կոչվելու համար հայի պիտակ կրելը միայն բավական չի:

----------

mkofranc (08.07.2010), Tig (08.07.2010), Ուլուանա (07.07.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես իմ մասով պատասխանեմ  Անի ջան, ճիշտն ասած երբեք չեմ լսել որևէ օտարազգի Արփի կամ Անահիտ դնի իր երեխայի անունը։ Էդ որ գեղեցիկ բառ էին լսում կրկնօրինակում, դրա դարն էլ կարծում եմ անցել է։ Էն որ 20-ականներին ասենք Կանալիզացիա էին դնում աղջկա անունը կամ Վիլիս, քանի որ շատ բարեհունչ էր թվում։ Իսկ այսօր, կարծում եմ, նորմալ մարդու ականջին չի կարող Լիլին ավելի բարեհունչ թվալ քան Լիլիթը, այսինքն դա հենց օտարամոլությունն է։


Ի դեպ, այդ միջազգային անունների մասին ավելացնեմ, որ դրանք իրականում ոչ թե «միջազգային» անուններ են, այլ՝ Աստվածաշնչից վերցված. Դավիթ, Թովմաս, Հովհաննես, Մարիամ: Սրանք բոլոր ազգերի մոտ ունեն համապատասխան համարժեքներ: Բայց Հայաստանում հաճախ կարելի է հանդիպել Թոմաս, Ջոն, Մարիա օտար ձևերին:

----------

Ariadna (08.07.2010), Ուլուանա (07.07.2010), Տրիբուն (09.07.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

«Lեզվի մասին» օրենքում փոփոխություններ կատարելու վերաբերյալ «Ժամանակը» 
զրուցել է երգահան Տիգրան Մանսուրյանի հետ. «Հայերենի շուրջ ծավալվող այս պրոցեսները ինքնին մեզ մեր ինչ լինելը ներկայացնող հայելի են: Սա´ ենք մենք , սա´ է մեր իրականությունը: 10 ռուսական դպրոց. գլուխը քարը, էլի թող լինի, ասենք: *Սակայն իրականությունն այն է, որ պարտավոր ես դրանք ունենալ, ցավը սա է…* _Միայն միամիտ հիտլերյուգենտները կարող են հավատալ դրա անհրաժեշտությանը, դրա շնորհիվ մեր նոր սերնդի առավել քաղաքակիրթ դառնալու պայմանին:_ Չեմ կարծում, որ մտածող որևէ հայ առանց ցավի է ընդունում այս իրականությունը` ո´ր շերտում, ո´ր հարկում էլ նա լինի: Մենք այսպես թե այնպես ինտերնացիոնալիստ ենք եղել, բոլորի հետ էլ կիսվել ենք` առաջին քրիստոնյաների հետ էլ, առաջին կոմունիստների հետ էլ: Դե հիմա էլ հեքիաթի վիշապը, որպեսզի ջուր տա խմենք, աղջիկ է ուզում, բայց մեր հույսը լինելու է ինքնության նախնականության զորավոր ուժը»:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.07.2010), Tig (08.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ես իմ մասով պատասխանեմ  Անի ջան, ճիշտն ասած երբեք չեմ լսել որևէ օտարազգի Արփի կամ Անահիտ դնի իր երեխայի անունը։ Էդ որ գեղեցիկ բառ էին լսում կրկնօրինակում, դրա դարն էլ կարծում եմ անցել է։ Էն որ 20-ականներին ասենք Կանալիզացիա էին դնում աղջկա անունը կամ Վիլիս, քանի որ շատ բարեհունչ էր թվում։ Իսկ այսօր, կարծում եմ, նորմալ մարդու ականջին չի կարող Լիլին ավելի բարեհունչ թվալ քան Լիլիթը, այսինքն դա հենց օտարամոլությունն է։


Չէ, Ան ջան, սխալվում ես, դա ոչ մի կապ չունի օտարամոլության հետ։ Դա սովորական մարդկային ցանկություն է իր երեխային տալ բարեհունչ անուն, ուղղակի երբեմն այդ "բարեհնչունության" չափանիշենրը խախտվում են։ 
Ան ջան, բնականաբար, օտարազգիները Արփի կամ Անահիտ չեն դնում իրենց երեխաների անունները, ակնհայտ է, հայկական մշակույթի քիչ տարածված լինելու պատճառով։ 
Եթե հայերն էլ կարողանային մտնել զանգվածային մշակույթի որևէ ճյուղերից մեկը, հավատա, մաքուր յանկիների մեջ կհանդիպեիր մի սերիալի հերոսուհի Փառանձեմ, կամ Վարդանուշ։ 
Դա նրանից չի, որ յանկիները օտարամոլ են, դա սովորական մարդկային հոգեբանություն է։

Իսկ վերջին շրջանում ամերիկայում զվարճալի տենդենց է, մարդիկ րերխաներին անվանում են հայտնի բրենդերի անունով՝ Արմանի, Կոկա–Կոլա, Էփըլ, Շեվրոլե, Սնիքերս...  :LOL:  Դա էլ կապ չունի օտարամոլության հետ, մի կողմից էլ անմակարդակության նշան է... կարդալու բան

Մենակ չասես՝ ինչի հայաստանում կա Սեյձեկի, իսկ Ճոպնիայում չկա Սանդուխտ  :Think: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:20 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:01 ----------




> Բա՜
> 
> 
> 
> Էն հայը ով օտարության մեջ շատ արագ ձուլում ա իրա ազգը, էն հայը, որի զավակը երկու բառ հայերեն չի կարողանում խոսել, էն հայը ով կոտրատված հայերենով մի կերպ երկու բառից ավել չի կարողանում հասկացնել, հայերեն տառերն էլ ընդհանրապես չի ճանաչում էլ ի՞նչ իրավունքով ա իրան հայ համարում: Նման կիսատ պռատ հայերն են, որ  օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու հարցն են բարձրացրել: Ո՞վ ա բան ասում, թող գնան, թող փող աշխատեն, թող գլուխները պահեն, բայց հայ կոչվելու համար հայի պիտակ կրելը միայն բավական չի:


Լավ, մի հատ նորից։ 
Ասում եմ, օրինակ, Ամերիկայում կան շատ մեծահարուստ հայեր, որոնք նաև կառավարությունում պաշտոններ են զբաղեցնում, մարդիկ ովքեր աջակցել են Եղեռնի ճանաչման հարցում, շատ շաաատ են նաև ֆրանսիահայերը, ովքեր ակտիվորեն հայանպաստ քաղաքականությամբ են զբաղվում, բարեգործություն են անում...

Էդ մարդիկ արդեն 100 տարի ա համարյա ապրում են ուրիշ երկրում։ Չի կարա մարդը լեզվին տիրապետի, եթե 24 ժամ շփվում ա ֆրանսերեն,կամ անգլերե, կամ այլ լեզվով։ Դա հնարավոր չի... Կամ մի երեխա, որ ասենք մենակ կիրակնօրյա դպրոցում ա հայերեն սովորում, ոնց կարա նորմալ լեզվին տիրապետի.. կամ հազար ու մի զբաղմունք կա... Դե դու քեզ ճղի... ասա, չէ, երեխեքը պետք ա սքեյթ չքշեն, ընկերների հետ ման չգան, նստեն լրացուցիչ հայերեն սովորեն...

Դե դու քեզ ճղի, ասա որ դրանք հայ չեն... ինչքան էլ Հայաստանին օգնեն, ինչքան էլ հայանպաստ գործ անեն, եթե հայերն չեն խոսում, դրանք մարդ չեն...
Դավայծե սաղս ուրանանք սփյուռքահայերին...
Չէ, ավելի լավ ա հավաքենք մի տեղ, վառենք... 
Տենց գոհ կլինես՞  Մեկա ախր ոչ քո, ոչ էլ պողոսի ասելով ա, եթե մարդիկ կարողնան, կանեն, որ չկարողնան չեն անի...
Ազնավուրի երեխաներն էլ արդեն հայերեն չգիտեն... դա ասա որ ինքը հայ չի

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:30 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:20 ----------




> Ի դեպ, այդ միջազգային անունների մասին ավելացնեմ, որ դրանք իրականում ոչ թե «միջազգային» անուններ են, այլ՝ Աստվածաշնչից վերցված. Դավիթ, Թովմաս, Հովհաննես, Մարիամ: Սրանք բոլոր ազգերի մոտ ունեն համապատասխան համարժեքներ: Բայց Հայաստանում հաճախ կարելի է հանդիպել Թոմաս, Ջոն, Մարիա օտար ձևերին:


Հա, ահհհավոր մեծ ա տարբերությունը Թովմասի ու Թոմասի մեջ, ու ինչքան Մայրամիկ կա Հայաստանում, էդքան էլ Մարինե, Անահիտ, Գայանե, Երանուհի եւ այլ անուններ կան... Նույնիսկ Դեզդեմոնա կա... Հետո՞ Չեք զգում, որ էդ աստիճանի կենցաղային հարցերի մեջ պետք չի, էլի, խցկվել... Մարդ էլ կա, իր երեխաներին Հայկական նահանգների անուններով է կոչել։ Մարդ էլ կա, ծնողներին ֆիալետվի գույնն ա շատ դուր եկել ու ֆիալետվի ծաղիկները... հետո՞ Ձեր ասելով՝ էդ մարդու հայ ծնողներն էլ են օտարամոլ եղել՞ Թե ինքն ա օտարամոլ, որ անունը չի փոխում Նունուֆար դնի՞  :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:35 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:30 ----------

Հ.գ. Վերջը ինչ եղավ՞ Բացելու են սեպտեմբերից օտարալեզու դպրոցներ, թե չէ՞
Թե դա կարևոր չի, հետաքրքիր ա, էլի... ասենք–խոսենք.. թեմա լինի...

Ասեմ, որ Պուշկինի դպրոցը ԴԵՌ հստակ չգիտի՝ ինչ է լինելու ու իր աշակերտներին փորձում է զոռով պահել դպրոցում, բայց իրականում տեղյակ չեն՝ բացվելու է գիմնազիան, թե ոչ։
Իդեպ, Պուշկինի դպրոցը նպատակ ունի միանալ Պուշկինի անվան դպրոցների միությանը։ Բոլոր հետսովետական Պուշկինի անվան դպրոցները համագործակցում են ռուսական մշակույթի տարածման շրջանակներում։

Իդեպ, Հայաստանում Մոսկվայի տուն կա, որը զբաղվում է ռուսական մշակույթի տարածմամբ։ Եկեք գմփցնենք  :Crazy:   :LOL:

----------

Skeptic (08.07.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Չէ, Ան ջան, սխալվում ես, դա ոչ մի կապ չունի օտարամոլության հետ։ Դա սովորական մարդկային ցանկություն է իր երեխային տալ բարեհունչ անուն, ուղղակի երբեմն այդ "բարեհնչունության" չափանիշենրը խախտվում են։


Անի ջան, ես էլ հենց էդ եմ ասում, որ երբ մարդու ականջին օտարն ա ավելի բարեհունչ, քան իրենը,  հենց դա էլ նշանակում ա, որ էդ մարդը օտարամոլ ա։ Ու չենք խոսում էստեղ էն ցածր խավի մասին, որ մի անուն էին լսում հանկարծ, կամ էլ հարևանի երեխան Շեքսպիր էր կարդում, իրանք էլ դրանից ոգեշնչված իրանց տղային Համլետ էին անվանում կամ աղջկան Օֆելյա։ Ես խոսում եմ նորմալ կրթություն ստացած մարդկանց մասին, որոնց դեպքում դա ընդամենը օտարամոլություն ա։ Հիմա ինչ ա քո ասածը, որ հայերը օտարամոլ չե՞ն, բա ինչի ա էդ մի մասին, որոնց մասին խոսում ենք, թվում, որ եթե ռուսերեն են հաղորդակցվում, դա իրանց հեղինակությունը ավելի ա բարձրացնում։ Ինչի՞ վրացիների մոտ տենց բան չկա։ Հա, նրանք էլ դեպի ամերիկա են ձգտում, բայց հաստատ իրենց երկրում իրար մեջ անգլերեն չեն խոսում, ոչ էլ ցուցափեղկերին ու տաքսիների վրա են միայն անգլերեն գրում։ Օրինակ ինչի ա Կոմիտասի առաջվա Տեռանովայի վրա, հիմա Օգգի ա կարծեմ, մեեեծ տառերով գրած РАСПРОДАЖА. Դա նորմալ ա՞ ըստ քեզ ու դրա մեջ ոչ մի օտարամոլություն չկա՞։ Լիքը տաքսիներ՝ Taxi Busy, Taxi My way, Taxi Lux ....ինչի են անգլերենով միայն գրում ու չեն պատժվում, էդ էլ օտարամոլություն չի՞, թե ուղղակի բարեհունչ ա էլի։ Իսկ որ ասում են դպրոցը օտարալեզու լինի, որ երեխեքը լավ կրթվեն, դրա մասին էլ չենք խոսում։
Ու շատ լավ են անում վրացիները, որ փակում են հայկական դպրոցները Ջավախքում, կամ կրճատում հայերենի ժամերը, աչքներս էլ հանում են։

----------

Chuk (08.07.2010), Rammstein (09.07.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (08.07.2010), Tig (08.07.2010), Ձայնալար (08.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Անի ջան, ես էլ հենց էդ եմ ասում, որ երբ մարդու ականջին օտարն ա ավելի բարեհունչ, քան իրենը,  հենց դա էլ նշանակում ա, որ էդ մարդը օտարամոլ ա։ Ու չենք խոսում էստեղ էն ցածր խավի մասին, որ մի անուն էին լսում հանկարծ, կամ էլ հարևանի երեխան Շեքսպիր էր կարդում, իրանք էլ դրանից ոգեշնչված իրանց տղային Համլետ էին անվանում կամ աղջկան Օֆելյա։ Ես խոսում եմ նորմալ կրթություն ստացած մարդկանց մասին, որոնց դեպքում դա ընդամենը օտարամոլություն ա։ Հիմա ինչ ա քո ասածը, որ հայերը օտարամոլ չե՞ն, բա ինչի ա էդ մի մասին, որոնց մասին խոսում ենք, թվում, որ եթե ռուսերեն են հաղորդակցվում, դա իրանց հեղինակությունը ավելի ա բարձրացնում։ Ինչի՞ վրացիների մոտ տենց բան չկա։ Հա, նրանք էլ դեպի ամերիկա են ձգտում, բայց հաստատ իրենց երկրում իրար մեջ անգլերեն չեն խոսում, ոչ էլ ցուցափեղկերին ու տաքսիների վրա են միայն անգլերեն գրում։ Օրինակ ինչի ա Կոմիտասի առաջվա Տեռանովայի վրա, հիմա Օգգի ա կարծեմ, մեեեծ տառերով գրած РАСПРОДАЖА. Դա նորմալ ա՞ ըստ քեզ ու դրա մեջ ոչ մի օտարամոլություն չկա՞։ Լիքը տաքսիներ՝ Taxi Busy, Taxi My way, Taxi Lux ....ինչի են անգլերենով միայն գրում ու չեն պատժվում, էդ էլ օտարամոլություն չի՞, թե ուղղակի բարեհունչ ա էլի։ Իսկ որ ասում են դպրոցը օտարալեզու լինի, որ երեխեքը լավ կրթվեն, դրա մասին էլ չենք խոսում։
> Ու շատ լավ են անում վրացիները, որ փակում են հայկական դպրոցները Ջավախքում, կամ կրճատում հայերենի ժամերը, աչքներս էլ հանում են։


Ան ջան, արի հերթով, հա ջան  :Smile: 

Նախ, գրածներս չես կարդում, ուղղակի հակադրվում ես։ Ան ջան, աշխարհում տենց մարդ, տենց ազգ, տենց ժողովուրդ, տենց ազգություն չկա, որ ուրիշ ազգերի անուններ չդնի։ Դա, էլի եմ ասում, կապ չունի օտարամոլության հետ։ Դա սովորական մարդկային "նախանձ ա" , ասենք, ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս, քան եթե հարևանի հագին սիրուն շոր ա տեսնում, գնում առնում ա նույնից։ 

Իսկ տաքսիները նրանից ա արտասահմանյան անուններով, որովհետև ավելի բնական ա հնչում, որովհետև հայերը ազգային ավանդական տաքսի չեն ունեցել։ Մեր պապերը ձիերով են ման եկել։ Դրա համար էլ՝ որտեղից որ տաքսիի երևույթն են բերում, էնտեղից էլ անուններն են գալիս։ 

Նույն պատճառով դժվար թե հանդիպես լավաշ, որի պիտակի վրա լինի՝ "Լավաշ Manhatten"։ Կամ էլ՝ մածուն " Tasty Donkey"։   Կամ էլ՝ հայկական ռեստորան "At Artaxerx's"... "Արտաշի Մոտ" ա, չէ՞  :Wink:  Կամ էլ՝ հո չի լինի Չինական Ռեստորան "Մեծ Հայք"...  :Jpit: 

Համ էլ՝ էդ աստիճանի չարժի կապվել ազգայինի հետ, թե չէ կարող ա վաղը մյուս օր պարզվի, որ Սաթենիկը, Վազգենը, Արշակը, Կարենը, Բաբկենը մեր զուլալ, հալալ, ազգային–հայկական–ավանդական անունները հարևան ազգերից են եկել, հիասթափվես  :Jpit: 
Օֆ–օֆ... բա սա երկիր ա... Պետք ա օրենք ընդունել, որ բացի Արմեններից, Հայկերից, Արամներից եւ Արամեից բոլոր այլ անունները կրող մարդկանց վառեն  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Նախ, գրածներս չես կարդում, ուղղակի հակադրվում ես։


 :Jpit: 

Հա: Ի՞նչ էի ասում: Անի ջան, էդ դեպքում կփորձե՞ս սահմանել, թե որն ա օտարամոլությունը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.07.2010), Tig (08.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հա: Ի՞նչ էի ասում: Անի ջան, էդ դեպքում կփորձե՞ս սահմանել, թե որն ա օտարամոլությունը:


Օտարամոլության դրսևորում. փոխանակ մեր հին–հայկական–ավանդական տարազներ հագնելը, ինչ–որ անմակարդակ, 1500 տարի առաջացած Եւրոպացիների հագուստն ենք կրում  :Bad: 

Մեկ այլ՝ փոխանակ մեր հալալ–զուլալ–հայկական–ավանդական դհոլ–դուդուկ նվագենք, լսենք, ինչ–որ փչացած ամերիկացիների ռոք ենք լսում  :Bad: 
Փոխանակ մեր հին–ավանդական–զուլալ–հալալ–անեղծ մատերի վրա հաշվենք, կանֆիծյուրներով ենք աշխատում  :Tongue:  Գոնե "Լուսամուտ 7"–ը թարգմանենք, օֆ ամա՜ն... 
Փոխանակ մեր հին–հայկական–ազգային–ազգագրական–ավանդական էշերով ման գանք, Մերսեդես Բենց ենք քշում  :Bad: 

Լավ, իսկ հիմա լուրջ, լրռիվ լուրջ  :Angry2: 

Օտար ցանկացած ազգից քեզ ու քո մշակույթը ցածր համարելը։ Դրա մեջ մտնում է նաև հայերին խաբեբա, օտարամոլ, "քցող", անշնորհք, անմակարդակ համարելը։ 

Իհարկե, մենք այդպիսին ենք, բայց դրա մասին խոսելը օտարամոլություն է։ Մենք պետք ա դուխով առաջ գնանք ու սաղի մոտ ձևացնենք, որ դեմք ենք։

Օրինակ, Սենկեվիչը իր տափակ /իմ կարծիով, հավես չունեմ, չսկսեք վիճել, որ լավն ա/ մի նախադաություն ունի, որ ասում է /հռոմեացիներից մեկի բերանով/. "Հայերը քաղաքակիրթ են ձևանում մեզ մոտ, բայց հենց գնում ենք, իրենց դղյակներում չորեքթաթ են ման գալիս" … Հա–հա–հա  :Bad:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Օտարամոլությունը սեփական մշակույթը օտար մշակույթով փոխարինելն է, ազգայնականությունը՝ օտար մշակույթը մերժելը, իսկ սեփական մշակույթը օտար մշակույթով հարստացնելը չգիտեմ, թե ոնց ա կոչվում, բայց լավը էդ ա  :Jpit: 

Լավ ասի չէ՞  :LOL:  Նոր հորինեցի  :Scenic:

----------

Ariadna (08.07.2010), Chuk (08.07.2010), Rammstein (09.07.2010), Skeptic (09.07.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (08.07.2010), Tig (09.07.2010), Մանուլ (08.07.2010), Շինարար (08.07.2010), Տրիբուն (09.07.2010)

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Օտարամոլութիւն է, օրինակի համար, հայացուած Ստեփանը դարձնել Ստյոպա, հայացած Լեւոնը դարձնել Լյովա, հայացած Արտեմը դարձնել Արտյոմ: Այսինքն՝ կայսերական երկրի մշակոյթը գերիշխում է հպատակ ազգերի մշակոյթներին: Նոյնն է անգլերէնի եւ ֆրանսերէնի տիրապետութեան պարագան:

Վկայ եմ Չառլի կամ Շառլ դարձած Կարապետի գոյութեան, Ժան կամ Ջանո դարձած Հովհաննեսի: 
Անունները երբեմն լինում են «միջազգային», ընդհանուր, մարդկային քաղաքակրթութեան ներդրում ունեցած անձերի անուններից ժառանգուած, սակայն իւրաքանչիւր լեզու ունի իր օրէնքները:
Ահա թէ ինչու իտալացիները սիրում են Ջիակոմո, Ջիովաննի. իսպանացիք սիրում են Խայմէ, Խորխէ, պորտուգալացիք Ժորժ, Ժուան. գերմանացիք սիրում են Ռիխարդ, անգլիացիք Ռիչըրդ, ֆրանսիացիք Ղիշաղ:
Երբ հայկական ձեւը գոյութիւն ունի (նոյնիսկ եթէ չունի, հայերէնի օրէնքները կան), ինչո՞ւ գրել Գրեգուար, Գրեգըրի, Իգոր:

----------

Rammstein (09.07.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (08.07.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Օտար ցանկացած ազգից քեզ ու քո մշակույթը ցածր համարելը։ Դրա մեջ մտնում է նաև հայերին խաբեբա, օտարամոլ, "քցող", անշնորհք, անմակարդակ համարելը։ 
> 
> Իհարկե, մենք այդպիսին ենք, բայց դրա մասին խոսելը օտարամոլություն է։ Մենք պետք ա դուխով առաջ գնանք ու սաղի մոտ ձևացնենք, որ դեմք ենք։
> 
> Օրինակ, Սենկեվիչը իր տափակ /իմ կարծիով, հավես չունեմ, չսկսեք վիճել, որ լավն ա/ մի նախադաություն ունի, որ ասում է /հռոմեացիներից մեկի բերանով/. "Հայերը քաղաքակիրթ են ձևանում մեզ մոտ, բայց հենց գնում ենք, իրենց դղյակներում չորեքթաթ են ման գալիս" … Հա–հա–հա


Այսինքն պետք է ջայլամի պես գլուխներս մտցնենք ավազի մեջ ու սպասենք ու ոչինչ չփորձե՞նք անել։ Ռուսի մոտ չենք գնում ասում՝ մենք օտարամոլ ենք։ Չնայած, երևի թե առանց ասելու նրանք դա զգում են, որ կարողանում են նման պահանջներ փաթաթել մեր բարձրաստիճան այրերի վզին։ Մենք մեր մեջ ենք փորձում մի բան անել։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է անուններին, դա պարզապես ամենաչնչին օրինակն է ու ոչ մի օրենք հնարել պետք չի դա արգելելու համար։ Պարզապես պետք է ազգային դաստիարակություն տալ դպրոցում, իսկ դրա համար նորմալ դպրոց է պետք ունենալ։ Այ հենց էդ քո ասած՝ որ չասես իմը վատն ա, ուրիշինը լավ։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է տաքսիներին, եթե կարծում ես, որ ԱՄՆ–ում ու Եվրոպայում առաջ էշով ման չեն եկել, սխալվում ես, ու եթե տաքսիի անունը Լյուքս են դնում, կարող են հայերեն տառերով էլ գրել, բան չի պատահի, իսկ Taxi Busy կամ Taxi My Way, վստահեցնում եմ քեզ, ոչ Վաշինգտոնում եմ տեսել, ոչ Նյու Յորքում։ Էնտեղ բոլոր տաքսիները միանման են, շատ շատ Yellow Cab կամ Blue Cab, ասածս ինչ ա, դա ընդամենը հայերի մտքի թռիչքի արդյունքն ա, ու որ տենց թռցնում են իրենց միտքը, գոնե պետք է բարի լինեն հայատառ թռցնել։ Բայց դա նրանց գործը չի, այլ պետության, լեզվի տեսչության։

----------

Chuk (08.07.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (08.07.2010), Tig (09.07.2010), Շինարար (09.07.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նոր մի բան հիշեցի... Ո՞վ է կարդացել Շահան Շահնուրի «Նահանջ առանց երգի» վիպակը: Էնտեղ շատ լավ է նկարագրվում գլխավոր հերոսի՝ կամաց-կամաց ձուլվելը: Մեկը, որ յարը բացում է օրագիրը, տեսնում է, որ սկզբում հայերեն է գրել, հետո կամաց-կամաց ֆրանսերենի է անցել, իսկ վերջերը լրիվ ֆրանսերեն են: Մյուսը, որ Պետրոս անունը փոխարինում է Պիեռով: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, վերջում էլ սկսում է ֆրանսերեն աղոթել, ու դրանով ավարտվում է:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:22 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:21 ----------




> Այսինքն պետք է ջայլամի պես գլուխներս մտցնենք ավազի մեջ ու սպասենք ու ոչինչ չփորձե՞նք անել։ Ռուսի մոտ չենք գնում ասում՝ մենք օտարամոլ ենք։ Չնայած, երևի թե առանց ասելու նրանք դա զգում են, որ կարողանում են նման պահանջներ փաթաթել մեր բարձրաստիճան այրերի վզին։ Մենք մեր մեջ ենք փորձում մի բան անել։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է անուններին, դա պարզապես ամենաչնչին օրինակն է ու ոչ մի օրենք հնարել պետք չի դա արգելելու համար։ Պարզապես պետք է ազգային դաստիարակություն տալ դպրոցում, իսկ դրա համար նորմալ դպրոց է պետք ունենալ։ Այ հենց էդ քո ասած՝ որ չասես իմը վատն ա, ուրիշինը լավ։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է տաքսիներին, եթե կարծում ես, որ ԱՄՆ–ում ու Եվրոպայում առաջ էշով ման չեն եկել, սխալվում ես, ու եթե տաքսիի անունը Լյուքս են դնում, կարող են հայերեն տառերով էլ գրել, բան չի պատահի, իսկ Taxi Busy կամ Taxi My Way, վստահեցնում եմ քեզ, ոչ Վաշինգտոնում եմ տեսել, ոչ Նյու Յորքում։ Էնտեղ բոլոր տաքսիները միանման են, շատ շատ Yellow Cab կամ Blue Cab, ասածս ինչ ա, դա ընդամենը հայերի մտքի թռիչքի արդյունքն ա, ու որ տենց թռցնում են իրենց միտքը, գոնե պետք է բարի լինեն հայատառ թռցնել։ Բայց դա նրանց գործը չի, այլ պետության, լեզվի տեսչության։


Ավելացում անեմ. ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ վատ են հնչում «Տաքսի Վանն» ու «Տաքսի Անահիտը»:

----------

Ariadna (09.07.2010), Chuk (08.07.2010), davidus (08.07.2010), Tig (09.07.2010), Ձայնալար (09.07.2010), Մանուլ (09.07.2010), Շինարար (09.07.2010), Ուլուանա (09.07.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

> Ռուսի մոտ չենք գնում ասում՝ մենք օտարամոլ ենք։ ։


Հաստատ ռուսի չափ օտարամոլ չենք , ուշադրություն դարձրու նրանց  բառապաշարի վրա լրիվ անգլո-ֆրանսիական բառեր են ,  մեր մոտ էլ որոշ <<լրագրողներ>> շտապ ռեպորտաժ գրելու համար ռուսացված խղճուկ բառեր են օգտագործում.. Հատկապես լուրերի ժամանակ  .. Արմենիա , Հ2, և այլն..
Իսկ այն << Հա՞>> ռուսական да, ամեն անիմաստ բառից հետո <<հա>>  ցավ ու ... 
Որոշ ժամանակ անց կլսենք այս բառը<<  ահա>> ռուսերեն вот ի փոխարեն..   Օտարի լավը վերցնելը վատ բան չի , բայց չի նշանակում որ այդ գործընթացը պետք է լինի քո լավի, գեղեցիկի հաշվին, որն ինչ ինչ դեպքերում  ավելի լավն է, ու կասեմ ավելին  հայերը միշտ էլ ընդօրինակում են վատը....
Իմ կարծիքով քիչ օտարամոլ են արևմտյան եվրոպացիները` Ֆրանսիան, Անգլիան, Գերմանիան....
մի քանի օտարամոլություն...
Շանթ թիվի -  ռուսերենից мородер նշանակում է 1. դիակապուտ, 2. ավազակ :  Բայց  բացատրեք խնդրեմ, ի՞նչ կապ ունի դիակապուտը  այն ավազակի հետ, ով աղետի ժամանակ թալան է անում.....  ու վատն էլ այն է, որ որոշ ապուշներ ճշտելու փոխարեն ընդօրինակում են նույն սխալը..
Ա թիվի ..   մեջբերում խոհանոցի վերաբերյալ հաղորդումից, որի վարողի տեսքից արդեն ախորժակդ փակվում է .<< Սա էլ կլինի մեր *մեխը*>>  ռուսերեն гвоздь ի փոխարեն, որի հայերեն համարժեքն է ամենաէականը. гвоздь 1.մեխ, 2.ամենաէական, ամենակարևոր
 Սիրելի հեռուստաաշխատողներ թարգմանություն կատարելիս մի քիչ օգտվեք բառարաններից, մեկ երկու անգամ թերթելոց ոչինչ չեք կորցնի, այլ կշահեք.. ու պետք չէ միշտ ուղիղ իմաստով թարգմանել բառերն ու դարձվածքները:

----------

Ariadna (09.07.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (09.07.2010), Tig (09.07.2010), Ուլուանա (09.07.2010)

----------


## Tig

> ..............
> Լավ, իսկ հիմա լուրջ, լրռիվ լուրջ 
> 
> Օտար ցանկացած ազգից քեզ ու քո մշակույթը ցածր համարելը։ Դրա մեջ մտնում է նաև հայերին խաբեբա, օտարամոլ, "քցող", անշնորհք, անմակարդակ համարելը։ 
> 
> Իհարկե, մենք այդպիսին ենք, բայց դրա մասին խոսելը օտարամոլություն է։ Մենք պետք ա դուխով առաջ գնանք ու սաղի մոտ ձևացնենք, որ դեմք ենք։
> 
> ..........


Անի ջան, շատ լավ ես գրել, բայց քո ասածը կոչվումա ոչ թե օտարամոլություն, այլ թերարժեքություն…  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (09.07.2010), davidus (09.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ժող, ձեր էս թեմայից արդեն ոչ թե ազգասիրության, այլ ազգայնամոլության հոտ ա գալիս...  :Bad:   Լուրջ եմ ասում, ձեր մոտ արդեն պատոլոգիկ ֆազա ա մտնում ազգասիրությունը... 
Տենց ազգ չկա աշխարհում, որ գոնե ինչ որ չափով չընդօրինակի ուրիշինը, ու ԴԱ ՆՈՐՄԱԼ աաա, իսկ այ ընկնել ամեն ինչի հետևից, էն մանր մունր բաների հետևից, ասենք՝ երեխու անունը ինչ ա... տո քեզ ինչ՞ իրա երեխու անունն ա, կուզի ԳՄԱԼՍԿՅԴՖ կդնի  :Angry2:  
Այ տեղից արդեն նացիոնալիզմի ու գերզգայություան հոտ ա գալիս։

*Ու մի շատ կարևոր բան էլ ասեմ։* 
Էսօրվա դրությամբ ամբողջ աշխարհում հակագլոբալիստների / :Think:  հակամոլորականացման՞  :Bad: / շարժում ա սկսել, մարդիկ դեմ են մշակույթների ձուլմանը եւ ուզում են պահպանել ամեն մեկը իրենցը ու ասեմ, որ լուրջ գործ են անում դրա համար, օրինակ, աջակցում են ԱՐԺԱՆԻ ու ԱՐԺԵՔԱՎՈՐ ազգային մշակույթի զարգացմանը, պիառ են անում, ցուցահանդեսներ, ֆեստիվալներ են կազմակերպում... ոչ թե ֆորումներում "առյուծ են ճղում"  :Tongue: 

Իսկ նման թեմաներ, նման խոսակցություններ էսօրվա դրությամբ տանում են.
1. Հայերը,
2. Օրթոդոքս հրեաները,
3. Նացիոնալիստ գերմանացիները
4. Նացիոնալիստ ռուսները  :Bad: 

Ես չեմ ուզում, որ իմ ազգը էս հոգեկան հիվանդ ազգերի կողքը դասվի... 
Ռուսներ – իրանք էլ են կարծում, որ իրանք երկրագնդի ամենահին, ամենամաքուր՝ արիական, ամենաուժեղ, ամենախեալցի, ու ունիկալ русская душа ֆենոմենի կրողն են  :Bad:  Բայց իրականում, դրանցից ավելի կեղտոտ, հոգեպես կեղտոտ ազգ ես չեմ պատկերացնում. անբան, ալկաշ, շուստրիավատ եղող, բարձիթողի, անլուրջ, ու ՆԱՑիՈՆԱԼԻՍՏ։ Իրենց անկարողությունը ծածկում են իրենք իրենց հույս տալով, որ յուրահատուկ են։ Արդեն խնդալու ա դառնում, օրինակ, ես Ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնությունից դուրս մնալուց հետո պրոպագանում են, որ 2014–ին իրենք են հաղթելու  :Bad:   :LOL: 

Գերմանացիներ– գերմանացիները ռուսների հակապատկերն են, կարելի է ասել՝ կազմակերպման, աշխատասաիրության ու բանիմացության տեսանկյունից աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ ազգն են։ Բայց սրանց մոտ էլ, արի ու տես, որ շովինիզմի անկասելի ալիքներ են բարձրանում։ Իրենց համարում են չգնահատված ու աշխարհը տիրելու մշտական նկրտումների մեջ են։ Դեեե... անցած դարի "մեղքիկների" մասին էլ չխոսեմ... 

Հրեաներ – դե հրեաները միշտ են մանիակ եղել  :LOL:  

Ու սրանք երկրի վրայի ամենադժբախտ ազգերից մեկն են, որովհետև անընդհատ իրենք իրենց վրա գերնպատակներ են դնում, անընդհատ ինչ–որ մեկից փրկվում են ու փախնում... Անընդհատ տանջանքների ու տառապանքների մեջ են։

Ասածս ինչ ա. թեթև ապրեք, ժողովուրդ։ Մեր հայկական նացիոնալիզմից ու ինքներս մեզ տանջելով, միայն մեզ ենք վատ անելու, մենք մեզ ենք ճնշում հոգեբանորեն։ 
Պատկերացրա՝ չկա երկինք,
Հեշտ ա, եթե փորձես,
Մեզնից ներքև դժոխք չկա,
Ոչ էլ կրոն։
Պատկերացրա՝ բոլոր մարդիկ 
Ապրում են խաղաղ աշխրհում... 

*Եկեք ուղղակի պահպանենք մերը, ուրախանանք մեր ունեցածով, սիրենք մեր ունեցածը, բայց չդարձնենք դա գերնպատակ։* 

Իսկ էդ անուն–մանուն... տաքսիի անուն... Ան ջան, թեթև տար, տաքսիները ու դրանց անունները մշակութային արժեքներ չեն.. ոչ էլ դարերում են մնալու... Ավելի լավ ա, կարևոր բաների վրա կենտրոնանանք։ Այ, օրինակ, որ հայկական դպրոցները չփակեն, որ վաղը մյուս օրը դպրոցից հայախոս, կիրթ, բանիմաց ու մակարդակով հեռուստատեսության աշխատողներ դուրս գան։ Ոչ թե Ֆելիքսիկների ու եսիմինչիկիների նման նամակարդակ լագոտներ, որ հայկական ոչ մի ալիք նայելդ չգա, ստիպված Սի–Էն–Էն նայես, կամ էլ ՆՏՎ 


Սիրելի Պանդուխտ, իսկ ինչ ա նշանակում՝ անունները ուրիշ լեզուների պես են արտասանում՞ Ով ասեց, որ պետք է "հայականացնենք"... ձեր էդ հայականացման հետևանքով հունական Էլենան դարձել ա ՀեՂինե... էդ որ մի գրող ու ցավի իրավունքով եք աղավաղում անունները...
Կամ ինչ ա նշանակում ՝ հայկականացնել... Էդ անունը իսկզբանե գալիս ա ուրիշ լեզվից  :Shok:  Էդ ինչի ամերիկացիները մեր Տիգրանին չեն դարձնում Tigranus, կամ չգիտեմ՝ ինչ, իսկ դու պետք ա իրա Հելենան դարձնես Հեղինե...


Սիրում եմ բոլորիդ  :Love: 
Լավ եղեք  :Love: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:01 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  09:46 ----------




> Անի ջան, շատ լավ ես գրել, բայց քո ասածը կոչվումա ոչ թե օտարամոլություն, այլ թերարժեքություն…


 :Smile:  հա, ճիշտ ես, ոնց որ 

Լավ, թարմացնեմ  :Smile:  

Օտարամոլությունը այն է, երբ այլ ազգի որևէ տարր նախընտրում ես քո ազգայինից, օրինակ՝ դու ունես ազգային տարազ, բայց հագնում ես Վերսաքե ու Գուչի։
Դու ունես հին հայկական ճարտարապետություն, բայց տունդ կառուցում ես քոթեջի նման։
Դու ունես հայկական կիրառական արվեստ, բայց տունդ ռենեսանսի դարաշրջանի, կամ հունա–հռոմեական ոճով ես վերանորոգում։, կամ էլ՝ հայ–թեք։

Ծիծաղելի ա, չէ՞  :Smile:  որովհետև այս բոլոր կիրառական հարցերը նաև նորաձևության հետ կապ ունեն։ Մարդ չի կարող 7000 տարի նույն ինտերյերում ապրել։ Կյանքը զարգանում է, ուզում է թարմություն, նորություն։ Հո չի նշանակում, որ իրավունք չունի նորաձև շոր հագնել, կամ նորաձև վերանորոգում տան մեջ։ 

Մեկ այլ աննորմալության հասնող տենդենց։ Այ–Թի ոլորտի հետ կապված թարդմանության փորձերը։ Ա դե բաներ կան, որ հնարավոր չի, կամ պետք չի թարգմանել...
Ախր ինչի ենք մեզ ծաղռի առարկա դարձնում՞ Մանավանդ, երբ բառի հայերենը չկա ու պարզ բառերի միջոցով ինչ–որ ալկֆյասկլֆյ բառ են հնարում, անունը դնում են՝ Վիդջեթի թարգմանությունն ա  :Boredom:

----------

Skeptic (09.07.2010), Tig (09.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> *Եկեք ուղղակի պահպանենք մերը, ուրախանանք մեր ունեցածով, սիրենք մեր ունեցածը, բայց չդարձնենք դա գերնպատակ։*


Քանի որ ամեն մեկի կատարմամբ բարոյախրատական ճառերը չեմ սիրում կարդալ, դրանք որպես կանոն ժամանակի վատնում են լինում, կարդացի թավով ընդգծված մասը:
Ուրեմն ասում եմ, եկեք իսկապես պահպանենք մերը, մեր հայերեն դպրոցը, ուրախանանք հայերեն կրթությամբ, սիրենք հայերեն կրթությունը ու Հայաստանի տարածքում դա դարձնենք ԳԵՐՆՊԱՏԱԿ:

հ.գ. Եվ ով չդարձնի գերնպատակ, թող կոչվի օտարամոլ: Ամե՛ն  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (09.07.2010), davidus (09.07.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (09.07.2010), Tig (09.07.2010), Ձայնալար (09.07.2010), Չամիչ (10.07.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սիրելի Պանդուխտ, իսկ ինչ ա նշանակում՝ անունները ուրիշ լեզուների պես են արտասանում՞ Ով ասեց, որ պետք է "հայականացնենք"... ձեր էդ հայականացման հետևանքով հունական Էլենան դարձել ա ՀեՂինե... էդ որ մի գրող ու ցավի իրավունքով եք աղավաղում անունները...


Ֆրեյա, այն ժամանակ, երբ Հելեն անունը հայերենում Հեղինե էր, Էլենա տարբերակը դեռ չգիտեր, որ կարող ա գոյություն ունենա: Իսկ ի՞նչ վատ բան կա Հեղինե տարբերակի մեջ. շատ էլ սիրուն հնչում է: Եթե դու մեզ մեղադրում ես ազգայնականության մեջ, շատ հանգիստ կարող ենք քեզ մեղադրել օտարամոլության մեջ. քո ականջին ավելի հաճելի է օտար տարբերակը:

Ու ընդհանրապես, հնդեվրոպական որոշ լեզուների «լ»-ն հայերենում վերածվում է «ղ»-ի, և դա շատ նորմալ, բնական երևույթ է: Օրինակ, անգլերեն salt, ֆրանսերեն sel և հայերեն աղ բառերը նույն ծագումն ունեն: Հիմա ի՞նչ: Պահպանե՞նք օտար տարբերակները. գուցե sel ավելի՞ լավ է հնչում:

----------


## mkofranc

Ես ռուսներին էի թերագնահատում, բայց... խնդրեմ
Վարդավառի և *Մունդիալի* եզրափակիչի օրը Երևանում թեժ է լինելու՝ 40 աստիճան ջերմություն: tert.am
Թերթ էյ եմ  -ի լրագրող ոչ թե մունդիալ այլ, մոնդիալ  ու ինչու մոնդիալ,  ինչ է նոր բառապաշար էէ, թե ռուսներից ետ չընկնելու վատ սովորություն:

Զանգեցի խմբագրություն ու հարցրեցի թե ինչու <<մունդիալ>> ստացա հետևյալ պատասխանը.
Ես կողմ եմ այն բառերի օգտագործմանը, որոնք ամբողջ աշխարհն է օգտագոծում և դրանով կհարստացնենք մեր լեզուն, համ էլ մենակ մենք չենք օգտագործել բոլորն էլ օգտագործում են, սպորտային մեկնաբանները, սպորտային թերթերը......

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ֆրեյա, այն ժամանակ, երբ Հելեն անունը հայերենում Հեղինե էր, Էլենա տարբերակը դեռ չգիտեր, որ կարող ա գոյություն ունենա: Իսկ ի՞նչ վատ բան կա Հեղինե տարբերակի մեջ. շատ էլ սիրուն հնչում է: Եթե դու մեզ մեղադրում ես ազգայնականության մեջ, շատ հանգիստ կարող ենք քեզ մեղադրել օտարամոլության մեջ. քո ականջին ավելի հաճելի է օտար տարբերակը:
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես, հնդեվրոպական որոշ լեզուների «լ»-ն հայերենում վերածվում է «ղ»-ի, և դա շատ նորմալ, բնական երևույթ է: Օրինակ, անգլերեն salt, ֆրանսերեն sel և հայերեն աղ բառերը նույն ծագումն ունեն: Հիմա ի՞նչ: Պահպանե՞նք օտար տարբերակները. գուցե sel ավելի՞ լավ է հնչում:


Ուզում ես ասես՝ Հելեն, կամ Հեղինե անունը հայերից ա առաջացել, հետո հույները "գողացել" են՞  :Jpit: 
Չէ, սխալ ա։ Մենակ սովորության վրա չի։ Իմ համար Ղ տառը կոպիտ ու զզվելի տառ ա։ Ինձ դուր ա գալիս Հելենա օբյեկտիվորեն, ոչ թե օտար ազդեցության պատճառով։

Համ էլ՝ ինձ մեկա օտար ա, թե չէ... 
Ճաշակը ու գեղեցիկի չափանիշները մենակ սովորությունից չեն ձևավորվում։

Մեկի անունը որ Ղռղռղռմգդղ լինի, հաստատ ինչքան էլ լսես, դուրդ չի գա  :Tongue: 
Կամ, չեմ հասկանում, ինչ ա նշանակում օտար անունը հայկակականացնել... Նույնը չեմ ընդունում ուրիշ լեզուների փոխելը։
Օրինակ, անգլերեն Հովհաննես Պողոսին աում են Ջոն Պոլ... Ինչ իրավունքով՞ Էդ մարդու անունը կարդացեք էնպես, ոնց օրիգինալում ա :о

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:59 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:56 ----------




> Քանի որ ամեն մեկի կատարմամբ բարոյախրատական ճառերը չեմ սիրում կարդալ, դրանք որպես կանոն ժամանակի վատնում են լինում, կարդացի թավով ընդգծված մասը:
> Ուրեմն ասում եմ, եկեք իսկապես պահպանենք մերը, մեր հայերեն դպրոցը, ուրախանանք հայերեն կրթությամբ, սիրենք հայերեն կրթությունը ու Հայաստանի տարածքում դա դարձնենք ԳԵՐՆՊԱՏԱԿ:
> 
> հ.գ. Եվ ով չդարձնի գերնպատակ, թող կոչվի օտարամոլ: Ամե՛ն


Դուք էլ, ձեր օտարամոլ պիտակն էլ  :Smile:  վախացրեցիք  :Tongue: 

Դու ավեի լավ ա քո մականունը հայատառ սարքի  :Tongue:  թե լատինատառ ավելի գեղեցիկ ա...՞
Օտարամո՛լ  :Beee: e

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուզում ես ասես՝ Հելեն, կամ Հեղինե անունը հայերից ա առաջացել, հետո հույները "գողացել" են՞
> Չէ, սխալ ա։ Մենակ սովորության վրա չի։ Իմ համար Ղ տառը կոպիտ ու զզվելի տառ ա։ Ինձ դուր ա գալիս Հելենա օբյեկտիվորեն, ոչ թե օտար ազդեցության պատճառով։
> 
> Համ էլ՝ ինձ մեկա օտար ա, թե չէ...
> Ճաշակը ու գեղեցիկի չափանիշները մենակ սովորությունից չեն ձևավորվում։
> 
> Մեկի անունը որ Ղռղռղռմգդղ լինի, հաստատ ինչքան էլ լսես, դուրդ չի գա
> Կամ, չեմ հասկանում, ինչ ա նշանակում օտար անունը հայկակականացնել... Նույնը չեմ ընդունում ուրիշ լեզուների փոխելը։
> Օրինակ, անգլերեն Հովհաննես Պողոսին աում են Ջոն Պոլ... Ինչ իրավունքով՞ Էդ մարդու անունը կարդացեք էնպես, ոնց օրիգինալում ա :о


Չէ, ուզում եմ ասել, որ Էլենա, Ելենա տարբերակները գոյություն չեն ունեցել, երբ Հելեն տարբերակից հայերեն անցել է Հեղինեն: Իհարկե «ղ» հնչյունը չես սիրի... Չէ՞ որ անգլերենում ու ռուսերենում նման հնչյուն չկա, և քեզ համար օտար է հնչում: Դե՞մ ես անունները հայկականացնելուն: Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ երբեք անգլիացի Ժան կամ ֆրանսիացի Ջոն չես հանդիպի: Տեսնու՞մ ես, որ բոլոր լեզուներում էլ դա կատարվում է. ոչ թե օտար անունը բռնում են ոնց որ կա, այլ այն հարմարվում է տվյալ լեզվին: Հայերենում էլ համապատասխան ու բավական սիրուն Հովհաննես տարբերակը կա, բայց չասեմ, թե քանի հայ Ջոն գիտեմ:

----------

mkofranc (09.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Չէ, ուզում եմ ասել, որ Էլենա, Ելենա տարբերակները գոյություն չեն ունեցել, երբ Հելեն տարբերակից հայերեն անցել է Հեղինեն: Իհարկե «ղ» հնչյունը չես սիրի... Չէ՞ որ անգլերենում ու ռուսերենում նման հնչյուն չկա, և քեզ համար օտար է հնչում: Դե՞մ ես անունները հայկականացնելուն: Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ երբեք անգլիացի Ժան կամ ֆրանսիացի Ջոն չես հանդիպի: Տեսնու՞մ ես, որ բոլոր լեզուներում էլ դա կատարվում է. ոչ թե օտար անունը բռնում են ոնց որ կա, այլ այն հարմարվում է տվյալ լեզվին: Հայերենում էլ համապատասխան ու բավական սիրուն Հովհաննես տարբերակը կա, բայց չասեմ, թե քանի հայ Ջոն գիտեմ:


Այ սենց ա լինում, որ մարդ հիվանդանում ա գաղափարով... սկսզում ա ինքը իրան հակասել...
Եթե քո ասածով լիներ, պետք ա Ղ տառի համար գժվեի, որովհետև ֆրանսերենում ու գերմաներենում էլ կա տենց տառ։

Գիտեմ, որ անհնար բան եմ ասում, բայց փորձի մշուշից ազատվել, մի հատ լսի։
ԿԱՊ ՉՈՒՆԻ, իմ անձնական ճաշակով, ինձ Ղ տառը ու առնվազն ՀԵՂԻՆԵՆ դուր չի գալիս... Ուզում ա հայկական լինի, ուզում ա Զատիկի կղզուց գա...

Բյուր ջան, մի հատ կասես, ինչի հիման վրա են հրեական, կամ հունական, կամ լատինական ԻՕԱՆ տառերից ածանցել ՀՈՎՀԱՆ՞
Էդ որ լոգիկայով ա էդ տառերը ավելանում...
Ստից բաներ եք խոսում.. Դրել իրանցից անուն են մոգոնել, հիմա էլ ասում են՝ հայկական ա...

Կամ էլ՝ եթե տենց մաքրամոլ եք, ուրեմն Հովհանն էլ հանեք, ինչ տարբերություն որ դարում ա մուտք գործել.. մեկա օտար ա...
Թե չէ որ տենց լինի, մի 1000 տարի հետո կասեն քո ծոռն ծոռան ծոռերը, որ Մոնիկան ու ՄաՅրամն էլ են հին հայկական ավանդական անուններ...

----------


## Շինարար

> Սիրելի Պանդուխտ, իսկ ինչ ա նշանակում՝ անունները ուրիշ լեզուների պես են արտասանում՞ Ով ասեց, որ պետք է "հայականացնենք"... ձեր էդ հայականացման հետևանքով հունական Էլենան դարձել ա ՀեՂինե... էդ որ մի գրող ու ցավի իրավունքով եք աղավաղում անունները...
> Կամ ինչ ա նշանակում ՝ հայկականացնել... Էդ անունը իսկզբանե գալիս ա ուրիշ լեզվից Էդ ինչի ամերիկացիները մեր Տիգրանին չեն դարձնում Tigranus, կամ չգիտեմ՝ ինչ, իսկ դու պետք ա իրա Հելենան դարձնես Հեղինե...


Ֆրեյա ջան, էն անունների դեպքում, որոնցում բնագի լ-ի փոխարեն մեզ մոտ ղ ա, ասեմ, որ փոխառելու ժամանակ մեր ղ-ն հենց լ-ի նման էլ կարդացվել ա, ընդ որում բնագիր լեզվի լ-ին ավելի մոտ ա եղել, քան այս լ-ն, որ հիմա ունենք, հետո էդ տառը սկսել են ղ ասել, ասածիս ապացույցը գրական լեզվում ղ-ով գրվող բազմաթիվ բառեր, որոնք խոսակցականում լ-ով են օգտագործվում, օրինակ՝ եղավ-էլավ :Smile:  Էնպես որ մենք մտադրված չենք ղատացրել այդ անունները, ինչ վերաբերում է Տիգրանին, ուս-ը ամերիկացիներին բնորոշ չէ, այլ բան է եթե լատիններն ավելացնեին, կարծեմ ավելացրել էլ են, պարզապես ոչ թե ուս, այլ ես, Տիգրանես են ասել Տիգրան Մեծին, իսկ այդ ամերիկացիները չգիտես ինչու՝ Թիգրան են ասում, արի ու տես չնայած տ չունեն, բայց իրենք ավելի շատ արևմտահայերի հետ են շփվում, իսկ արևմտահայերենում տ-ն արևելահայերենի դ-ի նման է արտասանվում, այսինքն, լրիվ կարող էին յոլա գնալ առանց այդ անունը բնագիր լեզվի համեմատ աղավաղելու, թող ասեին Դիգրան և վերջ :Smile:  Էնպես որ ոչ մենք ենք ժամանակին փորձել հայկականացնել, ուղղակի փորձել ենք մեր լեզվով հնարավորինս ճիշտ արտասանել օտար անունը, դե ինչպես ստացվել ա, ոչ էլ եթե ճիշտը խոսենք, իրենք են փորձում, նորից արտասանում են այնպես, ինչպես կարող են: Կարճ, փաղաքշական տարբերակների խնդիրը կա, դե յուրաքանչյուր ազգ իր ավանդական ձևով է փաղաքշում :Jpit: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:34 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:31 ----------




> Բյուր ջան, մի հատ կասես, ինչի հիման վրա են հրեական, կամ հունական, կամ լատինական ԻՕԱՆ տառերից ածանցել ՀՈՎՀԱՆ՞


Պետք է ճշտել ի վերջո ինքը ինչական անուն ա, ծանոթ լինել այն ժամանակվա արտասանությանը, Հովհան գրելաձևի հայկական այդ նույն ժամանակվա արտասանությանը, միայն այդ դեպքում պարզ կլինի, նորից համոզված եմ, որ հատում, մտադրված հայկականացում չի եղել :Wink:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.07.2010), Ուլուանա (10.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (09.07.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

Tert.am-ի ընթերցողները հաճախ են զանգահարում խմբագրություն՝ տարակուսանք հայտնելով, թե ինչու է «ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնություն» տերմինի փոխարեն կիրառվում «Մունդիալ» բառը, որը հայերեն չէ։

Պարզաբանենք, որ «մունդիալ» անվանում են ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի ցանկացած առաջնություն։ Այս տերմինը լայն կիրառում է գտել 1982–ից հետո, երբ Իսպանիայում անցկացվեց ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնությունը։ Դա իսպաներեն բառ է, որը նշանակում է «համաշխարհային» և իսպաներեն արտասանվում է «մունդիալե»։

Tert.am
Հ.Գ.  Ես և ռուսերեն և ֆրանսերեն լեզվով լուրեր լսելիս լսել mondial ոչ թե mundial, 
Mondial 2010 :: Coupe du Monde de Football 2010 
Տեսեք ֆրանսիացիները իրենցով են արել այդ բառը, կարծում եմ ֆրանսիական տարբերակը ավելի բարեհնչյուն է, բայց էլի չեմ կարծում որ պետք է օգտագործել հենց այդ տարբերակը հայերենում...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Դուք էլ, ձեր օտարամոլ պիտակն էլ  վախացրեցիք 
> 
> Դու ավեի լավ ա քո մականունը հայատառ սարքի  թե լատինատառ ավելի գեղեցիկ ա...՞
> Օտարամո՛լ e


Ու՜խ, գտավ պատասխանը  :Love: 

Ես օտարամոլ չեմ, ոչ էլ ազգայնական: Բայց ի տարբերություն քեզ ես անհիմն ու  ծիծաղելի ձևով չեմ պնդում օտարամոլության չգոյության մասին: Ու ի տարբերություն քեզ կարողանում եմ հասկանալ, թե որտեղ կա ազգային ու պետական շահ, կարողանում եմ տարանջատել ազգային շահ հասկացությունը ազգայնականությունից ու ազգայնամոլությունից, կարողանում եմ այլ մշակույթի տեղին կիրառումը գնահատել նորմալ, իսկ ամբողջովին դրանով տարվելն ու մերն իսպառ մոռանալն՝ օտարամոլություն:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես քեզ շնորհակալ եմ գրառումներիդ համար: Որքան շատ ես գրում, այնքան ավելի պարզ է դառնում, որ ասածներիդ տակը բան չկա  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (09.07.2010), davidus (09.07.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (09.07.2010)

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Սիրելի Ֆրեյա, Հեռու եմ ազգայնամոլ լինելուց, ու մեր խօսակցութիւնը ընդհանրապէս կապ չունի այլատեացութեան հետ: Օտարամոլի հակապատկերը ազգայնամոլը չէ: Չափ ու սահման կայ ամէն ինչի:
Հայերէնում *ղ* նախապէս *լ* հնչուել է: Եւայլն, եւայլն:
Ամերիկացիք *Տիգրանուսը* պիտի արտասանեն *Տայգրանըս*, ինչպէս *Տայտա՛նիկ* (Titanic) : 
Հայացած անուն ասելով, նկատի ունեմ նաեւ հայկական հողի վրայ եւ հայերէնի զարգացմամբ հնչիւնափոխուած եւ ձեւափոխուած անունները: Յովհաննէս > Օհան, Հովիկ:
Չզարմանաք եթէ ասեմ, որ սիրում եմ օտար լեզուները եւ մշակոյթները:
Շա*ղ*իկ անուն կայ, ղատով, սիրում եմ:

Հովհան անունը նախապէս Յովհան է եղել, ուղղագրութեան փոփոխութեամբ Հովհան է արձանագրուել, քանի որ ժողովուրդը արդէն այդպէս էր արտասանում:
Արամէական կամ Եբրայական անունը՝ Յովհաննա, յունական –էս ածանցով Յովհաննէս: Կարծում եմ հայերը նախապէս Աստուածաշնչի ասորական տարբերակն են թարգմանել, այդ պատճառով *վ* տառն է աւելացել:
Joseph Յովսէփ
Joacim Յովակիմ
Jonathan Յովնաթան
Մենք չենք ասում հայկական անուններ են ծագումով, սակայն 1600 տարուայ ընթացքում այնքան հովհաննեսներ են եկել ու գնացել, կամ հակոբներ, որ այժմ այդ անունները Hov, Hovhannes արտասանութիւններով հայկական են *թւում*, քանի որ Հայերին եւ Հայերէնին են յատուկ: Եւ ամենակարեւորը՝ համահայկական են:
Անուան օտար ծագմամբ լինել-չլինելը պարզեցուած օրինակ է միայն օտարամոլութեան երեւոյթի, որի աւելի շատ գաղափարականն կողմն է մտահոգիչ:

----------

Ariadna (09.07.2010), Chuk (09.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (09.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Քանի որ հստակություն ես ուզում...




> Ես օտարամոլ չեմ, ոչ էլ ազգայնական։ Բ*այց ի տարբերություն քեզ ես անհիմն ու  ծիծաղելի ձևով չեմ պնդում օտարամոլության չգոյության մասին:*


Դե քո ասելով չի հիմնավոր ա, թե անհիմն... ես էլ քո ամեն գրածի տակ կարող եմ ասել, որ անհիմն բաներ ես խոսում... 
Հիմա հստակության մասին։ Այդ որ մի գրողի ծոցում ես տեսել, որ պնդեմ օտարամոլության գոյություն չունենալը՞ Մի աղավաղի...




> Ու ի տարբերություն քեզ կարողանում եմ հասկանալ, թե որտեղ կա ազգային ու պետական շահ, կարողանում եմ տարանջատել ազգային շահ հասկացությունը ազգայնականությունից ու ազգայնամոլությունից


Այ հիմա դու ես անհիմն ու ծայրահեղական բաներ ասում։ 
1. Մարդկանց անունները եւ նախասիրությունները դրանց հետ կապված պայմանավորված չեն օտարամոլությամբ։ Իսկ եթե մարդկանց դուր է գալիս օտար որևէ լեզվով հնչող անունն ավելի շատ, քան սեփական լեզվով, դա նախասրիությունների հարց է, ոչ թե օտարի նկատմամբ յուրահատուկ հակումներ ունենալու։
2. Այ էս պարզ բանը չհասկացող ու անունների տակ "դավեր" տեսնող մարդը առնվազն ազգայնամոլ ա, քանի որ չափից հեռու ա արդեն գնացել իր եզրակացություններում ադեկվատ դատող համարվելու համար։




> կարողանում եմ այլ մշակույթի տեղին կիրառումը գնահատել նորմալ, իսկ ամբողջովին դրանով տարվելն ու մերն իսպառ մոռանալն՝ օտարամոլություն:


Չուկ, ջղայնացնում ես... ԻՆՉ—ՈՐ ՏԵՂ տեսել ես, որ գրեմ, մերը պետք է ԻՍՊԱՌ մոռանանք ու օտարով տարվենք՞ Մի տուր իմ գրածներին իմաստ, որը այնտեղ չկա։

Իսկ հիմա կոնրետ իմ բողոքի հիմնավորումը։

Հարգելի հայրենակիցներ,
եթե պատրաստվում եք մեր պետությունը վերածել ազգայնամոլների զանգվածի, ես դեմ եմ դուրս գալու։
Ցանկացած բանական մարդ պետք է հասկանա, որ մենք ապրում ենք բաց երկրում, սովետ չի, ոչ ոք չի արգելում մեզ նայել ու տեսնել արտասահմանյան կյանքը։
Որոշ բաներ բնական է որ պետք է ընդօրինակվեն։ Որոշ բաներ նորաձև են, որոշ բաներ նաև առաջադեմ են եւ օգտակար։ Նաև պետք է ընդունենք, որ որոշ բաներ վերանալու են, որոշ բաներ ծնվելու են, ինչպես եղել է միշտ։ Դա կյանքի օրենքն է։ Կյանքը փոփոխական է, ոչ ոք չի կարող այնպես անել, որ մարդիկ միշտ նույն ձևով ապրեն։ Ցանկացած նորամուծություն սպանելու է հինը։ 

Բացի այդ, այս թեմայից մի հատ նենց մեծամտության ու ինքնագնահատակին բարձրացման հոտ ա գալիս...
Մաքուր ռասիզմի դրսևորում ա. մտցնել հակակրանք այն մարդկանց նկատմամբ, ովքեր ձեր կարծիքով օտարալեզու անուն ունեն, կամ էլ պսեվդո–օտարամոլ են։
Այ հենց ստեղից էլ սկսում ա պառակտումը, երբ մարդիկ սկսում են իրենց վեր դասել ինչ–որ մի սուտի չափանիշով, իսկ մյուսներին պիտակավորել...
Եթե ուզում ենք հայկականը ուժեղացնել, պետք է մեզ առաջին հերթին արժանավայել պահենք, որ մարդը ՀԱՅ լինելուց չամաչի, այլ հպարտանա։
Նույն կերպ, գարշակյանք ու ագրեսիվ քրիստոնյան չի կարող քրիստոնեություն տարածել, ինչպես ագրեսիվ հայասերը հայասրիություն։

----------

Տրիբուն (09.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Վու՜յ, Անի ջան, էս բարկացա՞ր  :Love: 

Եթե դու ինձ ու էս քննարկման մասնակիցներին կարող ես անվանել ազգայնամոլ ու էս քննարկումը, մեր էստեղի գրածները ազգայնամոլական, ապա թույլ տուր ասել, որ դու բնավ չես հասկանում թե ինչ է նշանակում ազգը, ազգային շահը, ազգայնամոլությունը, օտարամոլությունն ու նման լիքը ուրիշ բաներ: Ուղղակի ստեղից-էնտեղից մի քանի սահմանում ես լսել, լսել ես դեմոկրատիա բառը, լսել ես արտասահման բառը, չես խորացել դրանց իմաստների մեջ, չես մտածել թե ինչ է ազգային շահը, մտածած լինելու դեպքում չես հասկացել ու մեծ-մեծ հավայի փրթում ես անդուրագույն տոնով, առանց խոսքերիդ մեջ լուրջ իմաստ դնելու  :Wink: 

Սիրուն ջան, բարկանալ մի, ուղղակի չես հասկանում, ոչինչ  :Love:

----------

davidus (09.07.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (09.07.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մի օր, մի հատ օտար երկրում, մի հատ պլյաժի ափին, մի հատ ռուս ընկերոջ հետ, մտանք մի հատ տեղ հաց ուտելու: Նայեցի ճաշացանկում «Խոզի խորոված»: Պատվիրեցի, նամուսով խորոված էր: Հարցրեցի, բա ով ա սարքել, ասեցին, բա մեր տերը համ էլ խոհարարն ա, ու հայ ա, ու սարքում ա նորմալ կրակով, մանղալի վրա: Վերջում էս ընկերոջս հետ վերկացանք գնացիքն մանղալի մոտ, հայ տիրոջ-խոհարարի հետ ծանոթանալու: Արմավիրցի տղա էր: Հարցրեցի անունը, լրիվ լուրջ դեմքով պատասխանեց՝ Սերոժ: Զրուցեցինք-մրուցեցքին, գնացինք: Էս ռուս ընկերս ին հարցնում ա, բա էտ ի՞նչ անուն էր: Էլ չասեցի, որ էս Սերգեյ-Սերյոժա-Սերոժ մետամորֆոզն ա: Ասեցի, հինա հայկական անուն ա: Ասեց, որ սիրուն անուն ա:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:15 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:12 ----------




> Ուղղակի ստեղից-էնտեղից մի քանի սահմանում ես լսել, լսել ես դեմոկրատիա բառը, լսել ես *արտասահման* բառը, չես խորացել դրանց իմաստների մեջ


Չուկ ջան, մի հատ բոլորին հասկանալի լեզվով «արտասահման»  բառի իմաստը կբացատրե՞ս: Ես ել եմ լսել էտ բառը, բայց մարդ ես, կարող ա իմաստը լավ չեմ հասկացել մինչև հիմա: 

Որ ազատ ժամանակ լինի, «դեմոկրատիա» բառի իմաստն էլ չէր խանգարի:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, մի հատ բոլորին հասկանալի լեզվով «արտասահման»  բառի իմաստը կբացատրե՞ս: Ես ել եմ լսել էտ բառը, բայց մարդ ես, կարող ա իմաստը լավ չեմ հասկացել մինչև հիմա: 
> 
> Որ ազատ ժամանակ լինի, «դեմոկրատիա» բառի իմաստն էլ չէր խանգարի:


Չէ, ձյաձս, իմ խոսքերը վերաբերվում էին զուտ Անիին, ակնարկելով այ էս հանճարեղ նախադասությունը.



> Ցանկացած բանական մարդ պետք է հասկանա, որ մենք ապրում ենք բաց երկրում, սովետ չի, ոչ ոք չի արգելում մեզ նայել ու տեսնել արտասահմանյան կյանքը։


Որտև եթե մարդը *էս թեմայում* նման մտքեր ա գրում, առանց հասկանալու, թե ինչով ա օտարալեզու դպրոցը մեր երկրում անթույլատրելի, ապա ինքը ուղղակի խոսում ա «արտասահմանի բարիքների» մասին, չխորանալով դրա էության մեջ, ինքը պարզապես խոսում ա «դեմոկրատիայի» մասին, չխորանալով դրա էության մեջ:

----------


## voter

Ձայնալար - օտար մշակույթը մերժելը օտարատյացություն է։ Ազգայնականությունը լավ բան է, դա սեփական մշակույթը գերադասելն է, ինչից չի հետևում օտարի մերժում այլ ավելին սեփականը պահպանելն է գերիշխում ներառյալ սեփական հողերն, ինչը ազգայնականները Արցախում արեցին...

Բայց դուք ասեք Վազգեն Ղազարյան ստեղ կա, լրագիրում իր բավականին լավ հարցազրույցի տակ մեկնաբանությունա անելու տեղ չկա, եթե ստեղ լինում է միգուց է կարդա - Վազգեն  շատ ես «արևաճաճանչափայլություններ» օգտագործում, դրանից նախադասությունները բարդանում են ու միտքը դառնում շատերի համար անհասանելի։
Մնացածում ապրես, լրիվ լազերային ճառագայթման ենթարկեցիր օտար լեզվի օրենքի ու առմանսկի յազիկի սախրանիտ անողներին...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Վու՜յ, Անի ջան, էս բարկացա՞ր 
> 
> Եթե դու ինձ ու էս քննարկման մասնակիցներին կարող ես անվանել ազգայնամոլ ու էս քննարկումը, մեր էստեղի գրածները ազգայնամոլական, ապա թույլ տուր ասել, որ դու բնավ չես հասկանում թե ինչ է նշանակում ազգը, ազգային շահը, ազգայնամոլությունը, օտարամոլությունն ու նման լիքը ուրիշ բաներ: Ուղղակի ստեղից-էնտեղից մի քանի սահմանում ես լսել, լսել ես դեմոկրատիա բառը, լսել ես արտասահման բառը, չես խորացել դրանց իմաստների մեջ, չես մտածել թե ինչ է ազգային շահը, մտածած լինելու դեպքում չես հասկացել ու մեծ-մեծ հավայի փրթում ես անդուրագույն տոնով, առանց խոսքերիդ մեջ լուրջ իմաստ դնելու 
> 
> Սիրուն ջան, բարկանալ մի, ուղղակի չես հասկանում, ոչինչ


 ::}:   Դաաաա՜....

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:28 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:21 ----------




> Չէ, ձյաձս, իմ խոսքերը վերաբերվում էին զուտ Անիին, ակնարկելով այ էս հանճարեղ նախադասությունը.
> 
> Որտև եթե մարդը *էս թեմայում* նման մտքեր ա գրում, առանց հասկանալու, թե ինչով ա օտարալեզու դպրոցը մեր երկրում անթույլատրելի, ապա ինքը ուղղակի խոսում ա «արտասահմանի բարիքների» մասին, չխորանալով դրա էության մեջ, ինքը պարզապես խոսում ա «դեմոկրատիայի» մասին, չխորանալով դրա էության մեջ:


Չուկ, այ ստեղ դու ես փրթում... լուրջ եմ ասում.. ինչ ես քեզնից բաներ հնարում.. հասկանում եմ, որ արգումենտ չունես, իմ կողմից չասված բաներ ես վերագրում...
Բայց ես աստիճանի... :-O

Չեմ հասկանում, ուզածներդ ինչ ա, որ ինտերնետը փակեն, կինոները վերացնեն, ձեր ՀԱՅԿԱԿԱՆ գռեհիկ ու նողկալի 32 ատամից ու Երե1 ից բացի բան չմնա՞՞՞մենք էլ ստեղ դեգրադանանք հետ գնանք մեր սարերը, ավանդական կյանք վարենք՞ Թե տաքսիներն են տենց կոկորդներիդ կանգնել... 
Էդ սաղ տուֆտա բաներ են... էդ մեր ազգը մնա ցեխոտ, անմակարդակ ու անգրագետ, ոչ մի ՈՒԺ իրան չի ստիպի հայ սիրել...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որտև եթե մարդը *էս թեմայում* նման մտքեր ա գրում, առանց հասկանալու, թե ինչով ա օտարալեզու դպրոցը մեր երկրում անթույլատրելի, ապա ինքը ուղղակի խոսում ա «արտասահմանի բարիքների» մասին, չխորանալով դրա էության մեջ, ինքը պարզապես խոսում ա «դեմոկրատիայի» մասին, չխորանալով դրա էության մեջ:


Դու էս թեմայում ավելի հեռու եք գնացել, քան մենք Պատմության բաժնում  :Hands Up:  Սկսել եք դպրոցներից, անցել եք անուններին ու Շենգեն վիզաներին: 

Լրիվ թեման բնականաբար չեմ կարդացել, բայց հարյուր տոկոսով համաձայն եմ Ֆրեյայի այ էս պոստի «հարգելի հայրենակիցներ» եզրապակիչ մասի հետ՝ անկախ այն բանից, թե մինչ այդ ինչ եք քննարկել:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:32 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:29 ----------




> ... էդ մեր ազգը մնա ցեխոտ, անմակարդակ ու անգրագետ, ոչ մի ՈՒԺ իրան չի ստիպի հայ սիրել...


Ֆրեյա ջան, մեր մեջ ասած, ուզում ես հազար հատ օտարալեզու դպրոց բացի, Օքսֆորդի ֆիլիալն էլ վրից, ազգին էլ առավոտից իրկուն 32 տամի տեղը BBC նայացրու, ազգի էս ցեխոտ վիճակը կարող ա էլ չփոխվի:

----------

Ֆրեյա (09.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Դու էս թեմայում ավելի հեռու եք գնացել, քան մենք Պատմության բաժնում  Սկսել եք դպրոցներից, անցել եք անուններին ու Շենգեն վիզաներին: 
> 
> Լրիվ թեման բնականաբար չեմ կարդացել, բայց հարյուր տոկոսով համաձայն եմ Ֆրեյայի այ էս պոստի «հարգելի հայրենակիցներ» եզրապակիչ մասի հետ՝ անկախ այն բանից, թե մինչ այդ ինչ եք քննարկել:


Այ որ քիչ մը կարդայիր, ձյաձս, համաձայն չէիր լինի:
Էս թեմայում ոչ մեկը չի խոսել մասնավորապես օտար անուններ դնելու արգելքի մասին, բայց այ Ֆրեյան էդպիսի մտքեր ա հաջողացրել պեղել (իրականում ասելիք չունենալով վերաձևակերպել իրան ինչ-որ բան ասողների խոսքերը):

Կա հասարակ կարծիք, որ հայերն օտարամոլության հակված են, կա դրան ինչ-որ հիմնավորումներ, որ մասնավորապես դա արտահայտվում է որոշ անձնանունների ու տաքսիների անունների ընտրությամբ: Վերջ: Այսքանն է: Մնացածը մեր սիրելի ու բռնկուն Անիի խիստ պաթետիկ ու անտանելի տոնով գրառումներն է, ազգայնամոլության մեջ մեղադրանքները, ամեն ինչը շուռ տալն ու իրականությունը խեղելն ու խեղաթյուրելը, զուտ այն պատճառով, որ ինքը չի ըմբռնում մեր տեսակետը, թե ինչու է Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն *անթույլատրելի* օտարալեզու դպրոցների հիմնումը:

Իսկ Անիի գրառման եզրափակիչ մասը գուցե և նորմալ կլիներ, եթե լիներ տեղին, եթե թիրախը ճիշտ լիներ, այլ ոչ թե իր չհասկանալու կամ չհասկանալ ձևացնելու արդյունքը:

----------

davidus (09.07.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (09.07.2010)

----------


## voter

Ֆրեյա - Անի արի ես խառնվեմ ու մի կողմից քեզ պաշտպանեմ, պնդել համաձայնվելով որ օտարը չընդունելը սխալ բան է, բայց բանը նրանում է, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցը այդ հարցի հետ կապ չունի։ Այն որ ինչ որ մեկը պնդում է, թե օտարալեզու դպրոցներից է, որ անուններն հայկական չեն դնում - դա է անկապությունը, որի քննարկումը չկանխելու պատճառով , թեման շեղվել է։

Կլինեն օտարալեզու դպրոցներ թե, ոչ, եկրորդ երրորդ տասնհինգերորդ լեզու կունենա պետությունը թե միայն մեկ դրանից չի վերանա մարդկանց ցանկությունը այս կամ այն անունը դնել իրենց ջորու վրա, որ արաբական սպիտակ ձի գրվի։ Դա Արաբական ձիու բաղձալիության հետևանքն է և ոչ թե տեղական ջորիների հարգված ու միանձնյա տրանսպորտային միջոց լիներլուց։ Եթե տեղում սպիտակ ձի բուծեն արաբերեն անուններ ջորիներին չեն տա։

Կարճ ասած լեզուն կարևոր է բայց եթե ասելու բան չունես մենակ լեզուն իմանալով ոչինչ էլ չես արժենա ու դա վերաբերում է և մայրենին իմանալ չիմանալու անկարևորության և օտար լեզու իմանալ չիմանալուն - եթե երեխան մեծանում է բութ, հաստավիզ, դոդացված, ռոբոտացված ու սերժանտացված, ինչ լեզվով էլ ուզում ես համաշխարհային պատմություն դասավանդի մնալու է նույն բութն ու շատակերը... Շատը կարողանան աշխարհագրությունից գլուխ հանեն գիտեն տանզանիան հաստատ Եվրոպայում չի, որ արջ մարջ խփես ԵԱՀԿներն բան չեն ասի...

Բայց ամեն դեպքում հավանականությունը ավելի մեծ է, որ համաշխարհային պատմություն, գրականություն ու փիլիսոփայություն իմացողները ազգումդ կշատանան, եթե դա թարգմանես հայերեն ու հայերենի իմացությունը լավացնես, քան փորձես բոլորին էլիտնի անգլերեն սովորացնել ու հուսալ, որ դրանից հետո հարց չկա Օքսֆորդն ջեբներում ա...

Կարելի է 7 լեզու իմանալ, բաց եթե դու 7 լեզվով միայն ԼՌՈՒՄ ես, օգուտ չկա....

----------


## Chuk

> Ֆրեյա - Անի արի ես խառնվեմ ու մի կողմից քեզ պաշտպանեմ, պնդել համաձայնվելով որ օտարը չընդունելը սխալ բան է, բայց բանը նրանում է, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցը այդ հարցի հետ կապ չունի։ Այն որ ինչ որ մեկը պնդում է, թե օտարալեզու դպրոցներից է, որ անուններն հայկական չեն դնում - դա է անկապությունը, որի քննարկումը չկանխելու պատճառով , թեման շեղվել է։


Նման գնահատական հնչեցնելուց առաջ հապա մի ցույց տուր, թե ով և որտեղ է պնդել, որ հայկական անուն չդնելը օտարալեզու դպրոցից է:

----------

davidus (09.07.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Որոշել էի էլ էս թեմայում չգրել, բայց չեմ դիմանում։ Պարզապես երկու բառով ասեմ նրանց համար, ովքեր թեման ամբողջությամբ չեն կարդացել, այլ միայն վերջին երկու էջը։ Քանի որ անունների օրինակը ես եմ բերել, ու վերջին գրառումներում հատկապես էդ թեման է շոշափվում։ Անունների օրինակը բերել եմ ընդամենը էն պատճառով, որ Անին ասում էր, որ հայերը օտարամոլ չեն, ես էլ բերել եմ օտարամոլության ամենապրիմիտիվ օրինակը։ Որ եթե մարդու համար Լիլին ավելի ընդունելի ա քան Լիլիթը, դա արդեն օտարամոություն է,  կամ որ տաքսիի վրա օտար տառերով գրում եմ My Way, կարծում են, որ դրանով ավելի շատ հաճախորդ կունենան։ Բայց նորից եմ կրկնում, կառչել էդ օրինակներից պետք չի, պարզապես, ես չգիտես ինչու, գրեթե 90% վստահ եմ, որ էն մարդը, որի համար Քաթրինը կամ Դանիելլան ավելի բարեհունչ են քան Անին ու Սոնան, հաստատ հնարավորության դեպքում իրեն կճղի երեխային տեղավորել օտարալեզու դպրոցում։ Բայց նորից եմ կրկնում, դա ընդամենը մեկ պրիմիտիվ օրինակ է, իսկ թեման ավելի խորն է,գլոբալ, էստեղ պետականության պահպանման հարց է, ու ըստ իս, դա մեր խայտառակությունն է, որ անկախությունից քսան տարի հետո կանգնել ենք նման պրոբլեմի առջև։

----------

Chuk (09.07.2010), davidus (09.07.2010), mkofranc (09.07.2010), Rammstein (09.07.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (09.07.2010), Tig (10.07.2010), Լուսաբեր (09.07.2010), Ձայնալար (09.07.2010), Շինարար (09.07.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որոշել էի էլ էս թեմայում չգրել, բայց չեմ դիմանում։ Պարզապես երկու բառով ասեմ նրանց համար, ովքեր թեման ամբողջությամբ չեն կարդացել, այլ միայն վերջին երկու էջը։ Քանի որ անունների օրինակը ես եմ բերել, ու վերջին գրառումներում հատկապես էդ թեման է շոշափվում։ Անունների օրինակը բերել եմ ընդամենը էն պատճառով, որ Անին ասում էր, որ հայերը օտարամոլ չեն, ես էլ բերել եմ օտարամոլության ամենապրիմիտիվ օրինակը։ Որ եթե մարդու համար Լիլին ավելի ընդունելի ա քան Լիլիթը, դա արդեն օտարամոություն է,  կամ որ տաքսիի վրա օտար տառերով գրում եմ My Way, կարծում են, որ դրանով ավելի շատ հաճախորդ կունենան։ Բայց նորից եմ կրկնում, կառչել էդ օրինակներից պետք չի, պարզապես, ես չգիտես ինչու, գրեթե 90% վստահ եմ, որ էն մարդը, որի համար Քաթրինը կամ Դանիելլան ավելի բարեհունչ են քան Անին ու Սոնան, հաստատ հնարավորության դեպքում իրեն կճղի երեխային տեղավորել օտարալեզու դպրոցում։ Բայց նորից եմ կրկնում, դա ընդամենը մեկ պրիմիտիվ օրինակ է, իսկ թեման ավելի խորն է,գլոբալ, էստեղ պետականության պահպանման հարց է, ու ըստ իս, դա մեր խայտառակությունն է, որ անկախությունից քսան տարի հետո կանգնել ենք նման պրոբլեմի առջև։


Հայերը օտարամոլ չեն, ուղղակի ունեն բոլոր փոքր ժողովուրդներին հատուկ բարդույթներն ու հիմնախնդիրները: Ահագին մարդ հավատացած է, որ եթե երեխայի անունը դնի ասենք Ժակլին, երեխան վաղը կարող է, պետքն եղած պահին, ավելի հեշտ Ֆրանսիայի քաղաքացիություն ստանալ:  :Hands Up: 

Ճիշտն ասած, վերջին քսան տարիներին, նույնիսկ միայն հայկական դպրոցների առկայության պայմաններում, օտար անուները չեն նվազել: Ու ես գիտեմ, որ ՍՍՀՄ տարիներին մեր դասարանում, հայկական դպրոցում, կային Քրիստինաներ ու Իռեններ, ու կային Տիգրաններ ու Լուսինեներ, որոնք ռուսական դպրոց էին գնում, ու հայերեն գրել կարդալ նորմալ չգիտեին: Այնպես որ ուղղակի կապը, անունների, օտարամոլության ու օտարալեզու դպրոցների  միջև գոնե ես չեմ տեսնում: 

Վերջին հաշվով նույնիսկ Հովհաննես Թումանյանի անունը զուտ հայկական անուն չի:

Ուրիշ բան, որ Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելը, անձամբ ես, համարում են անցանկալի: *Չուկի, անթույլատրելին* մի քիչ ռադիկալ է: Բայց օտարալեզու դպրոցներ եթե բացվեն էլ, ապա պիտի լինի համապատասխան օրենսդրություն, թե ով ու ինչ դեպքերում կարող է հաճախել նման դպրոց: 

Իսկ այն որ տաքսիների անունները դնում են My Way, Your Gay, էլի դպրոցների ու անունների հետ կապ չունի: Երկիրը երիկիր չի, որ նորմալ կիրառի լեզվի մասին օրենքը, *ու ասենք հայկական Տիգրան անունով, հայկական դպրոց հաճախած* տաքսի ծառայության տիրոջը, թույլ չտա ախմախ օտարալեզու անուններ դնել բիզնեսի վրա:

----------


## Chuk

> Ճիշտն ասած, վերջին քսան տարիներին, նույնիսկ միայն հայկական դպրոցների առկայության պայմաններում, օտար անուները չեն նվազել: Ու ես գիտեմ, որ ՍՍՀՄ տարիներին մեր դասարանում, հայկական դպրոցում, կային Քրիստինաներ ու Իռեններ, ու կային Տիգրաններ ու Լուսինեներ, որոնք ռուսական դպրոց էին գնում, ու հայերեն գրել կարդալ նորմալ չգիտեին: Այնպես որ ուղղակի կապը, անունների, օտարամոլության ու օտարալեզու դպրոցների  միջև գոնե ես չեմ տեսնում:


Տրիբուն ձյա, մեջբերածդ գրառման մեջ Արիադնան շատ պարզ գրել է. «Անունների օրինակը բերել եմ ընդամենը էն պատճառով, որ Անին ասում էր, որ հայերը օտարամոլ չեն, ես էլ բերել եմ օտարամոլության ամենապրիմիտիվ օրինակը։»

Թեմայում որևէ մեկը այլ ժողովուրդներին հատուկ անունները Հայաստանում երեխաներին դնելը *չի՛ կապել* օտարալեզու դպրոցների հետ:

Չի կարելի, չէ՞, ուրիշի ասածը էդպես կրկնել: Օտար անունները շոշափվել են միայն ու միայն որոշակի օտարամոլական հակումները ցույց տալու համար, դու այդ մտքին համաձայն լինես, թե չլինես, էական չի, կարևորն այն է, որ դա ոչ մեկը, օրինակ բերողները, երբևէ չեն կապել օտարալեզու դպրոցների գոյության, բացվելու սպառնալիքի հետ:

Նորից եմ կրկնում. որևէ մեկը օտար անունների օրինակը չի կապել օտարալեզու դպրոցների հետ:

----------

Ariadna (10.07.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Իսկ այն որ տաքսիների անունները դնում են My Way, Your Gay, էլի դպրոցների ու անունների հետ կապ չունի: Երկիրը երիկիր չի, որ նորմալ կիրառի լեզվի մասին օրենքը, *ու ասենք հայկական Տիգրան անունով, հայկական դպրոց հաճախած* տաքսի ծառայության տիրոջը, թույլ չտա ախմախ օտարալեզու անուններ դնել բիզնեսի վրա:


Ինչի մոռացել ես, թե ոնց հարգարժան Լավրենտի Միրզոյանը ի լուր աշխարհի հեռուստացույցով հայտարարեց, որ Լեզվի պետական տեսչությանը հատկացվել է մեկ Պեժո մակնիշի ավտոմեքենա, որը կնպաստի Լեզվի տեսչության ավելի արդյունավետ գործելուն:

էս ա, էլ ինչ ենք ուզում էս տեսչությունից...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, մեջբերածդ գրառման մեջ Արիադնան շատ պարզ գրել է. «Անունների օրինակը բերել եմ ընդամենը էն պատճառով, որ Անին ասում էր, որ հայերը օտարամոլ չեն, ես էլ բերել եմ օտարամոլության ամենապրիմիտիվ օրինակը։»
> 
> Թեմայում որևէ մեկը այլ ժողովուրդներին հատուկ անունները Հայաստանում երեխաներին դնելը *չի՛ կապել* օտարալեզու դպրոցների հետ:
> 
> Չի կարելի, չէ՞, ուրիշի ասածը էդպես կրկնել: Օտար անունները շոշափվել են միայն ու միայն որոշակի օտարամոլական հակումները ցույց տալու համար, դու այդ մտքին համաձայն լինես, թե չլինես, էական չի, կարևորն այն է, որ դա ոչ մեկը, օրինակ բերողները, երբևէ չեն կապել օտարալեզու դպրոցների գոյության, բացվելու սպառնալիքի հետ:
> 
> Նորից եմ կրկնում. որևէ մեկը օտար անունների օրինակը չի կապել օտարալեզու դպրոցների հետ:


Չուկ ջան, իսկ ո՞վ ասեց որ ես Արիադնային գրածին հակասող բան եմ գրել: Իմ գրածի մեջ ոչ մի ագրեսիվություն ու  անտագոնիզմ Արիադնայի գրածի նկատմամբ չկա: Արիադնան բերել է «պրիմիտվ օրինակ» ես էլ նույնքան «պրմիտիվ» ուրիշ օրինակ եմ բերել, որտեղ անուն-օտարամոլություն-դպրոցը կապին ինչ-որ չափով անվստահությամբ եմ վերաբերվել - զուտ իմ անունից, առանց Անիին ցիտելու:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, իսկ ո՞վ ասեց որ ես Արիադնային գրածին հակասող բան եմ գրել: Իմ գրածի մեջ ոչ մի ագրեսիվություն ու  անտագոնիզմ Արիադնայի գրածի նկատմամբ չկա: Արիադնան բերել է «պրիմիտվ օրինակ» ես էլ նույնքան «պրմիտիվ» ուրիշ օրինակ եմ բերել, որտեղ անուն-օտարամոլություն-դպրոցը կապին ինչ-որ չափով անվստահությամբ եմ վերաբերվել - զուտ իմ անունից, առանց Անիին ցիտելու:


Անիի մասին ոչ մեկը չասաց, այդ հանճարեղ միտքը (որ իբր մարդիկ կան, որ ասում են, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցների արդյունք է օտար անուններ դնելը) voter-ինն էր:
Իսկ քո գրառման մեջ կար նորից այդ կապի ստեղծումը (ու այս գրառման մեջ էլ կա): Հիմա նորից եմ ներկայացնում եղած զրույցը՝ մոտավոր կերպով.

*Ա կողմ.* օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելը հայերի որոշ շրջանակի օտարամոլություն հակումն ունենալն է:
*Բ կողմ.* հայերն օտարամոլության հակում չունեն:
*Ա կողմ.* Ինչպե՞ս թե չունեն, օտարամոլության հակում ունենալու մի պրիմիտիվ օրինակ էլ ոչ հայկական անուններ դնելն է մարդկանց ու տաքսիներին:
*Բ կողմի եզրահանգում.* Ուրեմն ասում եք, որ երեխու անունը Ժուլյեն են դնում, որտև Աշոծյանը օտարալեզու դպրո՞ց է բացում:

Բ կողմի եզրահանգումը, խոսակցությունն այդ կողմ բերելը, օտարալեզու դպրոցների ու օտար անուններ դնելու մեջ այդ կապը դնելն տարօրինա՞կ չի Տրիբուն ձյա: Մի խեղաթյուրեք մյուս կողմի ասածները: Իմ ողջ ասածը դա է:

----------

Ariadna (10.07.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անիի մասին ոչ մեկը չասաց, այդ հանճարեղ միտքը (որ իբր մարդիկ կան, որ ասում են, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցների արդյունք է օտար անուններ դնելը) voter-ինն էր:
> Իսկ քո գրառման մեջ կար նորից այդ կապի ստեղծումը (ու այս գրառման մեջ էլ կա): Հիմա նորից եմ ներկայացնում եղած զրույցը՝ մոտավոր կերպով.
> 
> *Ա կողմ.* օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելը հայերի որոշ շրջանակի օտարամոլություն հակումն ունենալն է:
> *Բ կողմ.* հայերն օտարամոլության հակում չունեն:
> *Ա կողմ.* Ինչպե՞ս թե չունեն, օտարամոլության հակում ունենալու մի պրիմիտիվ օրինակ էլ ոչ հայկական անուններ դնելն է մարդկանց ու տաքսիներին:
> *Բ կողմի եզրահանգում.* Ուրեմն ասում եք, որ երեխու անունը Ժուլյեն են դնում, որտև Աշոծյանը օտարալեզու դպրո՞ց է բացում:
> 
> Բ կողմի եզրահանգումը, խոսակցությունն այդ կողմ բերելը, օտարալեզու դպրոցների ու օտար անուններ դնելու մեջ այդ կապը դնելն տարօրինա՞կ չի Տրիբուն ձյա: Մի խեղաթյուրեք մյուս կողմի ասածները: Իմ ողջ ասածը դա է:


Ապեր, ինչ ասեմ, կներեք, որ խառնվեցի - փակեք, բացեք, օտարամոլվեք, հայացեք:

----------

Adriano (09.07.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դաաաա՜....
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:28 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:21 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Չուկ, այ ստեղ դու ես փրթում... լուրջ եմ ասում.. ինչ ես քեզնից բաներ հնարում.. հասկանում եմ, որ արգումենտ չունես, իմ կողմից չասված բաներ ես վերագրում...
> Բայց ես աստիճանի... :-O
> 
> ...


Այ տնաշեն, նենց էս գրել, որ եթե վերևում գրված չլիներ «Ֆրեյա», կմտածեի՝ Աշոտյանն ա կամ իրա գաղտնի գործակալը:

----------

Ariadna (10.07.2010), mkofranc (09.07.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

> Ինչի մոռացել ես, թե ոնց հարգարժան Լավրենտի Միրզոյանը ի լուր աշխարհի հեռուստացույցով հայտարարեց, որ Լեզվի պետական տեսչությանը հատկացվել է մեկ Պեժո մակնիշի ավտոմեքենա, որը կնպաստի Լեզվի տեսչության ավելի արդյունավետ գործելուն:
> 
> էս ա, էլ ինչ ենք ուզում էս տեսչությունից...


Իսկ ես օրինակ կբերեմ, ու կցանկանայի ընդօրինակեինք..
Ֆրանսերեն լեզվի ակադեմիան հիմնադրվել է Ռիշելիոի կողմից  1635  թվականին: Ակադեմիայի գերննպատակն էր /է/ ֆրանսերեն լեզվի հետագա խեղաթյուրումը կանխելը և հղկելը: Ակադեմիան 17  րդ դարից հրատարակում է երկհատորյա բառարան և Ֆրանսերենի քերականության վերաբերյալ գիրք,  բառարանը հրատարակվում է մինչև հիմա, արդեն իններորդ հրատարակումն է եղել 1983 ին: Բառարանը օգտագործվում է որպես ուղեցույց առաջատար բառարանները կազմելուց և հանդիսանում է ուղղագրական բառարան: Եթե Ռոբեր կամ Լառուս բառարանները ամեն տարի տպագրվելուց նշում, ֆիքսում են նոր բառեր, նոր արտահայտություններ, նշում են լեզվի աստիճանը,  գործածական լեզվին են անդրադառնում , ապա  Ակադեմիական բառարանի խնդիրը գրական  լեզվի անաղարտ պահպանելն է: Նույնիսկ ոչ վաղ անցյալում Ֆրանսիայի Ազգային ժողովի պատգամավորները ցանկանում էին փոփոխություններ մտցնել ուղագրության մեջ և որոշ գոյականները իգականացնել , այստեղ դեմ դուրս եկավ Ֆրանսերեն լեզվի Ակադեմիան , շատ խիստ քննադատություններով  հանդես գալով պատգամավորների հասցեին և նշեց, որ նրանց գործը լեզվի խնդիրները չէ, դրա համար ստեղծվել է Ակադեմիան և Ակադեմիան էլ կզբաղվի այդ հարցերով, վերջ թեման փակվեց: 
 Ակադեմիայի անդամ են եղել ֆրանսիացի խոշորագույն գրողները պայծառ ճակատները: Ակադեմիան հովանավորում է ֆրանսերեն լեզվի ամենահաջող բառարանները... Ի դեպ նրանց մոտ եթե փոփխություններ են տեղի ունենում լեզվում, ապա այն տեղի է ունենում մի քանի տասնամյակը մեկ և ամեն մի փոփոխություն հիմնավորվում է, և նորի հետ զուգահեռ օգտագործվում է հինը  հետզհետե այն դուրս մղելով:
Հ.Գ. Փոխարեն մեզ մոտ նմանատիպ փոքր մասշտաբով մի կառույց ստեղծեն .....   ինչ որ անհասկանալի տեսչություն , իսկ ինչու այդ տեսչությունը ձայնը կտրել էր օտարալեզու դպրոցների  քննարկման ճամանակ, ինչու Եկեղեցին, որ հենց ինքն էր առաջնորդել, հովանավորել մեր Սրբերին  այնժամանակվա կենտրոններում ուսուցանելու և մեր Մսրոպատառ գրերը ստեղծելու հարցում,* կարևորելով այն որ ազգը առանց լեզվի հեշտ է ձուլվում օտարներին*  հիմա աններելի անպատժելի ու հանցավոր ձևով լռում է...
Բա որ համեմատում են ասելով, թե Աճառյանը սովորել է Սորբոնում, բայց այ խեղկատակներ մինչև Սորբոնում սովորելը նա սովորել է *Պոլսի հայկական գիմնազիայում*

----------

Tig (10.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ֆրեյա, այն ժամանակ, երբ Հելեն անունը հայերենում Հեղինե էր, Էլենա տարբերակը դեռ չգիտեր, որ կարող ա գոյություն ունենա: Իսկ ի՞նչ վատ բան կա Հեղինե տարբերակի մեջ. շատ էլ սիրուն հնչում է: Եթե դու մեզ մեղադրում ես ազգայնականության մեջ, շատ հանգիստ կարող ենք քեզ մեղադրել օտարամոլության մեջ. քո ականջին ավելի հաճելի է օտար տարբերակը:
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես, հնդեվրոպական որոշ լեզուների «լ»-ն հայերենում վերածվում է «ղ»-ի, և դա շատ նորմալ, բնական երևույթ է: Օրինակ, անգլերեն salt, ֆրանսերեն sel և հայերեն աղ բառերը նույն ծագումն ունեն: Հիմա ի՞նչ: Պահպանե՞նք օտար տարբերակները. գուցե sel ավելի՞ լավ է հնչում:


ես շատ սիրեցի ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳըրլի ասածը, պետք ա հայկական վարյանտը պահպանել և խրախուսել Օրինակ՝ Պողոս ՄքՔարնի, Հովհաննես Լեննոն, Գևորգ Հարրիսոն, Միքայել Ջագգեր

կամ… չես կարող ասել "քեզնից Փոլ-Փիթըր դուրս չի գա" կամ "Պոլոզ Սեբաստիան" (եթե չեմ սխալվում Մկրտիչի օտար տարբերակն ա)

----------

Ariadna (10.07.2010), dvgray (10.07.2010), Տրիբուն (10.07.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես շատ սիրեցի ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳըրլի ասածը, պետք ա հայկական վարյանտը պահպանել և խրախուսել Օրինակ՝ Պողոս ՄքՔարնի, Հովհաննես Լեննոն, Գևորգ Հարրիսոն, Միքայել Ջագգեր
> 
> կամ… չես կարող ասել "քեզնից Փոլ-Փիթըր դուրս չի գա" կամ "Պոլոզ Սեբաստիան" (եթե չեմ սխալվում Մկրտիչի օտար տարբերակն ա)


Է˜հ, լավ էլի... Ես ինչ եմ ասում, դուք ինչ եք հասկանում: Փոլ ՄաքՔարթնին չի կարող Պողոս լինել, որովհետև ինքը ի սկզբանե Փոլ է՝ հոգով ու սրտով, ամբողջ էությամբ: Բայց այ պատկերացրու Հայաստանում հայ երեխա, որի անունը Փոլ կլինի: Նույնքան ծիծաղելի է, որքան Պողոս ՄաքՔարթնին:

----------

Ariadna (10.07.2010), Chuk (10.07.2010), mkofranc (10.07.2010), Rammstein (10.07.2010), Tig (10.07.2010), Շինարար (10.07.2010), Ուլուանա (10.07.2010), Տրիբուն (10.07.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Է˜հ, լավ էլի... Ես ինչ եմ ասում, դուք ինչ եք հասկանում: Փոլ ՄաքՔարթնին չի կարող Պողոս լինել, որովհետև ինքը ի սկզբանե Փոլ է՝ հոգով ու սրտով, ամբողջ էությամբ: Բայց այ պատկերացրու Հայաստանում հայ երեխա, որի անունը Փոլ կլինի: Նույնքան ծիծաղելի է, որքան Պողոս ՄաքՔարթնին:


Ծիծաղելի ես ասում, Բյուր ջան, երկրիդ ԱԺ նախագահի եղբոր անունը Ջոնիկ ա, Ջոն էլ չէ, Ջոնիկ Աբրահամյան: Չնայած, ԱԺ նախագահի անունն էլ կարծեմ Հովիկ ա: Այ չգիտեմ, էս հովիկ-զովիկ-քամի տարբերակն ա, թե Հովհաննեսի փաղաքշական ձևն ա: Քանի չենք մոռացել, երկրի նախագահի անունն էլ կարծեմ Սերժիկ ա: Մինչև Սերժիկն էլ Ռոբերտ էր: Հիմա էս երկրից իրա նախագահով ու ԱԺ-ից իրա նախագահով ի՞նչ եք ուզում: Գոհ լինենք, որ ընդամենը օտարալեզու դպրոցներ են բացում, կարող էին ընդհանրապես հայկական կրթությունը օրենքից դուրս հայտարարել, չնայած պատգամավորների մեծ մասը նույնիսկ գեղավարի հայերեն նորմալ չի խոսում: 
Էս էլ մեր ԱԺ պատգամավորների ցանկը, ինտեռեսնի անուններով… բա հայրանունները որ կարդաք… սաղ հեչ, բա որ ազգանուններ էլ հաշվի առնենք, ուրեմն հազիվ մի 5-10 պատգամավոր կգտնեք, որ ունի հայկական անուն, ազգանուն, հայրանուն: Անունները մի կողմ, ազգանունների ահագին մասը մաքուր թուրքական են` առանց վերջին «յան»-ի: Հատկապես սիրուն անունները կարմիրով: 

Աբրահամյան *Սերյոժա* Արշավիրի
Ալավերդյան *Լարիսա* Ասատուրի
Ալեքսանյան Սամվել *Լիմինդրի*
Աղաբեկյան Արթուր Ալեքսանդրի
Աղաջանյան *Արծրունի Կնյազի*
Առաքելյան *Ռուզաննա* Հակոբի
Բադալյան *Վոլոդյա* Արամայիսի
Գուլոյան *Մուրադ* Արամի
Դալլաքյան *Վիկտոր* Երվանդի
Դավթյան Արտակ *Լյուդվիկի*

Զաքարյան *Ռոբերտ Սերգոյի*
Խաչատրյան Իշխան *Միշայի*
Խաչատրյան Լյովա *Յուզիկի*
Ծառուկյան Գագիկ *Կոլյայի*
Հակոբյան Վահե *Մաքսիմի*
Հակոբյան Վերսանդիկ *Ֆրանսիկի*
Համբարձումյան Արկադի *Ստանիսլավի*
Հայրապետյան Ռուբեն *Ռաֆիկի*
Հարությունյան Դավիթ *Էդոնիսի*
Հարությունյան *Համլետ* Միքայելի
Հարությունյան Մխիթար *Ջանշիկի*
Հովհաննեսյան Վահան *Էդուարդի*
Հովհաննիսյան Արաիկ *Ռաֆայելի*
Հովհաննիսյան Րաֆֆի Կ. *Ռիչարդի*
Ճշմարիտյան Կարեն *Յուրիկի*
Մադաթյան Հրանտ* Ռոբերտի*
Մարգարյան Գրիգորի *Սերյոժայի*
Մարտիրոսյան Արմեն *Պավլիկի*
Մելիքյան Արմեն *Ռաֆիկի*
Մխիթարյան Արշակ *Գարմենի*
Նռանյան Արա *Ռուդիկի*
Շահբազյան *Արտյուշ* Վարդգեսի
Պետրոսյան *Ալեքսան* Մակարի
Պետրոսյան Ալվարդ *Բարդուղի*

Պետրոսյան Խաչիկ *Բորիսի*
Պուրտոյան Արմեն *Յուրիկի*
Սադոյան Ռուբեն *Ալֆրեդի*

Սահակյան Հովհաննես *Միշայի*
Սանոսյան Հայկ *Արտյուշի*
Սարգսյան Բագրատ *Գարուշի*
Սարգսյան Սամվել *Ֆրունզեի*
Սարոյան Սեդրակ *Ֆիրդուսի*
Սաֆարյան Արամ *Վիլենի*
Սաֆարյան *Ստյոպա* *Սերյոժայի*
Սողոմոնյան *Էռնեստ* Միքայելի
Ստեփանյան *Միշա* Արտաշի
Տոնոյան Աշոտ *Ռոբերտի*

----------

Ariadna (11.07.2010), Mephistopheles (10.07.2010), mkofranc (11.07.2010), Երվանդ (15.07.2010), Մանուլ (11.07.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մինչև Սերժիկն էլ Ռոբերտ էր:


Տրիբուն ջան, հանուն անաչառության պարտավոր էիր նշել, որ մինչև Ռոբերտն էլ Լևոն էր :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, հանուն անաչառության պարտավոր էիր նշել, որ մինչև Ռոբերտն էլ Լևոն էր


Քննարկվող կոնտեքստում Լևոնը, խոսքի հայկական անուն է:

----------

Շինարար (10.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

_ԴԻԼԻՋԱՆ Միջազգային դպրոցի նախագծի նախաձեռնողները բաց նամակ են գրել Հանրային խորհրդի անդամներին։ Ահա այն._



*Հանրային խորհրդի հարգարժան անդամներ,*

«Լեզվի մասին» օրենքում փոփոխությունների ընդունման և կրթական համակարգի բարեփոխումների շուրջ բանավեճի լույսի ներքո, հասարակայնության տարբեր ներկայացուցիչներ մեզ` ԴԻԼԻՋԱՆ Միջազգային դպրոցի նախաձեռնողներիս և հոգաբարձուների խորհրդի անդամներիս են դիմում` նախագծի մասին խրախուսական, ինչպես նաև քննադատական խոսքերով: Մենք հարգանքով ենք վերաբերվում քաղաքացիական հասարակությանը, որի կարծիքը կարևոր է մեզ համար, և այդ իսկ պատճառով այս բաց նամակով դիմում ենք Հանրային խորհրդին, որը կոչված է արտացոլել հասարակական կարծիքը:

«Լեզվի մասին» օրենքի փոփոխությունների խնդիրը չափազանց կարևոր է և շոշափում է հանրապետության բոլոր քաղաքացիների շահերը, սակայն, մեր կարծիքով, այս օրենքի քննարկումը պետք է նոր թափ հաղորդի ավելի խորը բանավեճի` Հայաստանի ապագայի և համաշխարհային տիրույթում նրա տեղի մասին: Հայաստանը և հայ ազգը իրենց հետագա զարգացման տեսլականը որոշելու համար պետք է մի քանի հարցերի պատասխանեն: Արդյո՞ք հայ ժողովուրդը ցանկանում է բարգավաճել և զարգանալ, թե՞ ցանկանում է գոյատևել: Արդյո՞ք Հայաստանը կամենում է ներգրավվել համաշխարհային գործընթացներում, թե՞ գերադասում է մնալ որպես մեկուսացված պետություն` իր օրենքներով և կանոններով` ուշադրություն չդարձնելով իր սահմաններից անդին ընթացող համաշխարհային գործընթացների վրա: Այս երկու մոդելները գոյության իրավունք ունեն, սակայն նրանց միջև ընտրությունը պետք է կատարվի գիտակցված կերպով: Անհրաժեշտ է նաեւ հասկանալ, որ ազգի կատարած ընտրությունը հանգեցնում է որոշակի հետևանքների` ինչպես դրական, այնպես էլ բացասական: Այս մոդելների վերլուծությունն առանձին և լուրջ խոսակցության առարկա է:

Գիտակցելով խնդրի կարևորությունը` դեռևս 2000թ. հայաստանցի և այլ երկրներում բնակվող ազգությամբ հայ մի խումբ գործարարներ նախաձեռնեցին «Հայաստան-2020» նախագիծը, որի իրագործմանը մասնակցելու նպատակով աշխարհի տարբեր երկրներից հրավիրվեցին միջազգային մակարդակի խորհրդատուներ, ինչպես նաև անկախ խոշոր բազմաթիվ փորձագետներ: Կատարված աշխատանքի արդյունքում 2005թ. մշակվեցին մոտակա 20 տարիների համար Հայաստանի զարգացման սցենարներ, նախապատրաստվեց երկրի սոցիալ-տնտեսական իրավիճակի վերլուծությունը, ինչպես նաև մատնանշվեցին տնտեսության առավել հեռանկարային ճյուղերը, որոնք անհրաժեշտ է զարգացնել, արդիականացնել կամ ստեղծել: Պատրաստված նյութերը մատչելի էին հանրության լայն շերտերին: 2007թ. մասնավոր-պետական գործընկերության հիմքի վրա լայնածավալ նախագծերի իրագործման նպատակով ՀՀ կառավարության կողմից հիմնվեց Հայաստանի ազգային մրցունակության հիմնադրամը /NCFA/, որին անդամակցում են ՀՀ կառավարության ներկայացուցիչներ, Հայաստանից և սփյուռքից հրավիրված գործարարներ, ինչպես նաեւ միջազգային ֆինանսական ինստիտուտների ներկայացուցիչներ: Բացի այդ, ստացված տվյալների հիման վրա «Հայաստան-2020» նախագծի մի շարք մասնակիցներ Հայաստանի տարածքում և նրա սահմաններից դուրս սկսել են մասնավոր տարբեր ծրագրեր իրագործել: Ահա դրանցից միայն մի քանիսը.

Տաթև վանական համալիրի վերականգնման ծրագիրը` պետության, եկեղեցու և մասնավոր կապիտալի մասնակցությամբ: Ծրագիրն ընդգրկում է վանքի վերանորոգումը և վանական կյանքի վերականգնումը, զբոսաշրջության զարգացման նպատակով հյուրանոցային համալիրի և ճոպանուղու կառուցումը: Ճոպանուղու բացումը տեղի կունենա 2010թ. հոկտեմբերին, իսկ ծրագիրն ամբողջությամբ կավարտվի 2016 թվականին:2005 թվականից սկսած մինչ օրս ռուսերեն և անգլերեն լեզուներով հրատարակվում է «Երևան» ամսագիրը: 2011-2012թթ. ծրագրվում է ամսագիրը հրատարակել նաև հայերեն և ֆրանսերեն լեզուներով:Աջակցություն է ցուցաբերվել Մոսկվայում կրոնական-մշակութային-լուսավորչական կենտրոնի բացման գործին: Աշխատանքները նախատեսվում է ավարտին հասցնել 2011թ.:Հովանավորվել են «Հեռանկարներ XXI Երաժշտական միջազգային փառատոն» կազմակերպության կողմից իրականացված դասական երաժշտության աստղերի` Վալերի Գերգիեւի, Յուրի Բաշմետի, Քշիշտոֆ Պենդերեցկու և աշխարհահռչակ այլ կատարողների ու դիրիժորների հյուրախաղերը Հայաստանում:«ԵրազԱրտ» ծրագրի շրջանակներում 2007 թվականից սկսած` ամեն տարի Հայաստանից 10-12 երիտասարդ կատարողներ կրթաթոշակներ և արտասահմանյան հյուրախաղերի ֆինանսավորում են ստանում:Հանդես ենք եկել ԴԻԼԻՋԱՆ Միջազգային դպրոցի հիմնադրման նախաձեռնությամբ: 

Միջազգային դպրոցի ծրագիրը հասարակության շրջանում մեծ թվով հարցերի և տարբեր մեկնաբանությունների տեղիք է տվել, այդ իսկ պատճառով փորձենք ավելի մանրամասն խոսել այս նախագծի մասին` փորձելով նաեւ որոշակիորեն պատասխանել առաջ քաշված հարցերին:

ԴԻԼԻՋԱՆ Միջազգային դպրոցը բարեգործական մասնավոր նախագիծ է` առանց պետական որևէ ֆինանսավորման: Նախատեսվող ներդրումների ծավալը կգերազանցի 60 մլն ԱՄՆ դոլարը: Այս գումարը չի ներառում անապահով ընտանիքների տաղանդավոր երեխաների համար նախատեսված աջակցության միջոցները: «Բարեգործական» տերմինը նշանակում է, որ նախագծի ներդրողները շահույթ չեն ստանալու և չեն ակնկալում վերադարձնել նախագծում ներդրված միջոցները: Մեզ հաջողվել է ստեղծել հայտնի ու հարգված մարդկանցից կազմված հոգաբարձուների հեղինակավոր խորհուրդ, որը պատրաստ է օգնել նախագծի իրականացմանը:

ԴԻԼԻՋԱՆ դպրոցը տարբեր երկրների երեխաների համար նախատեսված միջազգային մակարդակի պանսիոն դպրոց է: Նախատեսվում է, որ 2020թ. դպրոցում կսովորեն 13-18 տարեկան շուրջ 600 երեխաներ, որոնցից մոտ 200-ը կլինեն Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներ: Նշենք, որ հայաստանցի երեխաների շուրջ 80%-ը կսովորեն անվճար հիմունքներով` բարեգործական կազմակերպությունների և մասնավոր անձանց կողմից հատկացված կրթաթոշակներով: Աշխատանքի առաջին տարում նախատեսում ենք ունենալ մոտ 60% կրթաթոշակառու`աշխարհի տարբեր երկրներից ընգրկված օժտված երեխաներ, որոնց ծնողներն ի վիճակի չեն վճարել նրանց ուսման համար: Կրթաթոշակները հնարավորություն կտան դպրոց ընդունել տաղանդավոր երեխաների`անկախ նրանց ծնողների բարեկեցության մակարդակից կամ զբաղեցրած դիրքից: Դա սկզբունքային հարց է մեզ համար, քանի որ մեր դպրոցը էլիտար չէ` այդ բառի աղավաղված իմաստով: Մեր աշակերտների էլիտարությունը պայմանավորված է նրանց ինտելեկտուալ կարողություններով, և ոչ թե նրանց ծնողների բարեկեցությամբ:

Դպրոցն ավարտելուց հետո աշակերտներին միջազգային բակալավրիատի /ՄԲ/ դիպլոմներ են տրվելու: Այսօր դա աշխարհի համալսարանների մեծամասնության կողմից ընդունելի, մեթոդապես, թերևս, առավել մշակված ու հանրաճանաչ միջազգային ծրագիրն է: Այլ կերպ ասած` ՄԲ դիպլոմը բացում է տարբեր երկրների լավագույն բարձրագույն ուսումնական հաստատությունների դռները:

ԴԻԼԻՋԱՆ դպրոցում դասավանդումն իրականացվելու է անգլերեն լեզվով, որը իսպաներենի և ֆրանսերենի հետ մեկտեղ այն երեք լեզուներից մեկն է, որով մշակված է ՄԲ համակարգի ուսումնական ամբողջ գրականությունը: Առկա է նաև ուսուցչական կազմի ընդարձակ բազա, որն ունի համապատասխան որակավորում և մեծ փորձ: Նախատեսվում է, որ դպրոցի ուսանողներն, անկախ նրանց քաղաքացիությունից ու ազգային պատկանելիությունից, պետք է ուսումնասիրեն մի քանի օտար լեզու, այդ թվում` հայերենը: Մեր կարևոր խնդիրներից մեկն է հայոց լեզվի ընդգրկումը ՄԲ լեզուների ցանկում, որոնք կդասավանդվեն և որպես մայրենի, և որպես օտար լեզու: Դա թույլ կտա դասավանդել այն բոլոր մակարդակներով` աշխարհի 3000 ՄԲ դպրոցներից յուրաքանչյուրում:

Հայերին, ինչպես և օտարերկրացիներին հայոց լեզվի դասավանդումն ավելի գրավիչ դարձնելը չափազանց լուրջ խնդիր է, որը մտավոր և ֆինանսական մեծ ներդրումներ է պահանջում: Դպրոցի ուսուցիչների կազմում կլինեն և արտասահմանցի մասնագետները, և արտասահմանյան դպրոցներում վերապատրաստման, ուսուցման և ստաժավորման հատուկ ծրագրեր անցած տեղացի մանկավարժները:

Ամռանը դպրոցի տարածքում նախատեսվում է ճամբար կազմակերպել, որտեղ երեխաները հնարավորություն կունենան հայոց լեզու սովորել, ծանոթանալ հայ մշակույթին, սպորտով զբաղվել, նոր ընկերներ ձեռք բերել:

Մեր դպրոցի հավանական աշակերտների մեծամասնության առջև ոչ թե հայերենի իմացությունը կորցնելու, այլ ձեռքբերելու խնդիր է դրված, քանի որ այսօր այդ երեխաները սովորելու են գնում Ռուսաստան, Անգլիա, Շվեյցարիա և Ամերիկա: Մենք ուզում ենք, որպեսզի ծագումով հայ երեխաները հնարավորություն ունենան բարձրակարգ կրթություն ստանալ հենց Հայաստանում, կարողանան ճանաչել հայ մշակույթը, պատմությունը և սովորել իրենց նախնիների լեզուն: Դպրոցի հայաստանցի աշակերտները մայրենի լեզուն և գրականությունը ուսումնասիրելու են հանրակրթական դպրոցների համար ՀՀ կրթության նախարարության կողմից հաստատված ծրագրով, ինչը նրանց հնարավորություն կտա հաջողությամբ ընդունվել նաև Հայաստանի բուհեր: Այս դպրոցում պետք է սովորեն հայկական ծագում չունեցող աշակերտներ, որոնք ոչ միայն կրթություն կստանան հետագա կայացման համար, այլև կծանոթանան իրենց համար անհայտ հին մշակույթի և լեզվի հետ: Սա չափազանց հավակնոտ ծրագիր է, բայց մենք այն մեր առջև գիտակցաբար ենք դնում:



_շարունակելի_

----------

Ariadna (15.07.2010), mkofranc (15.07.2010), Tig (15.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

_շարունակություն_


Մեզ խորապես մտահոգում է այն հարցը, թե ինչպե՞ս են իրենց զգալու մեր երեխաները` վեց միլիոնանոց սփյուռքի աճող այն սերունդը, որը Հայաստանում չի ծնվել ու երբեք չի ապրել իր նախնիների երկրում: Մեր երեխաները ձուլվում են և դա չի կարող մեզ չմտահոգել: Դպրոցի առաքելությունը հայկական կոլորիտով ազգամիջյան հանդուրժողականության սկզբունքների հիմքի վրա կայուն և երկարաժամկետ կապերի ստեղծումն է և ակադեմիական ամենաբարձր մակարդակի կրթության ապահովումը: Մեզ մտահոգող խնդիրներից մեկն էլ այն է, թե ինչպե՞ս կարողանանք շահագրգռել մեր երեխաներին, որպեսզի սովորեն հայոց լեզուն, մի լեզու, որն այսօր նրանց համար հիմնական շփման միջոց չէ ո՛չ ընտանիքում, ո՛չ դպրոցում, ո՛չ էլ ընկերական միջավայրում: Այդ նպատակով մենք ՄԲ շրջանակներում հայերենի ուսումնառության ծրագրերում ներդրումներ ենք կատարում: Հենց այդ նպատակով մենք նորաստեղծ այս դպրոցում նախատեսում ենք դասավանդել Հայաստանի, հայ ժողովրդի պատմություն, հայ գրականություն և հայ արվեստի պատմություն: Մտադիր ենք նաև դպրոցի աշակերտներին հայկական ավանդական արհեստներ սովորեցնել: Մենք ձգտում ենք, որպեսզի «Հայաստան» ու «հայ» բառերը ոչ միայն ասոցացվեն Մեծ Եղեռնի ու երկրաշարժի ժամանակ զոհվածների հետ` խղճահարություն և կարեկցանք առաջացնելով, այլև հպարտության զգացում առաջացնեն գիտության, մշակույթի և արվեստի ոլորտներում մեր շրջանավարտների հաղթանակների, նվաճումների և հաջողությունների համար: Մեր նպատակներից մեկն է` հրապուրել ու Հայաստան բերել հայկական ծագում չունեցող մարդկանց, ովքեր ազատորեն կարող են մոլորակի վրա ցանկացած վայր ընտրել` սովորելու, ապրելու, աշխատելու և սեփական երեխաներին մեծացնելու համար: Մենք մեր ժամանակը, ռեսուրսը, տաղանդը, հնարավորություններն ու միջոցները ներդնում ենք, որպեսզի Հայաստանը հրապուրիչ ու հարմարավետ վայր դառնա մեր երեխաների համար, ուր աշխարհասփյուռ հայերն ու ոչ հայերը կգան ու կապրեն և մեր հյուրընկալ երկրում իրենց կզգան ինչպես տանը: Հենց այդ պատճառով ենք մենք տարբեր երկրներից եկած դասախոսների հարմարավետ բնակության, ինչպես և հայաստանցի դասախոսների որակավորման բարձրացման համար ներդրումներ կատարում` ստեղծելով համապատասխան ենթակառույցներ և պայմաններ:

Ցավոք, այսօր ստիպված ենք խոստովանել, որ հանգամանքների բերումով՝ Հայաստանի հասարակության առաջադեմ ու գործուն ներկայացուցիչների մի հատվածի շրջանում բացասական վերաբերմունք է ձեւավորվել մեր նախագծի հանդեպ: «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքում փոփոխություններ մտցնելու ՀՀ կառավարության առաջարկից հետո ի հայտ եկած վրդովմունքի ալիքը բացասական վերաբերմունք է առաջացրել դասավանդումն օտար լեզուներով իրականացնելիք դպրոցների հանդեպ: Դժգոհությունների այդ ալիքը հանգեցրեց այն բանին, որ ՀՀ նախագահի կողմից խորհրդանշական «գիտությունների ծառի» տնկման հանդիսավոր արարողությունից հետո բազում դրական արձագանքներ ստացած ԴԻԼԻՋԱՆ միջազգային դպրոցի նախագիծը հայտնվեց հասարակական անբարենպաստ կարծիքի ստվերում: Չհասցնելով սկսվել և կայանալ` նախագիծը ընդդիմություն է ձեռք բերել: Պետք է նշենք, որ ԴԻԼԻՋԱՆ նախագծի շուրջ բացասական ֆոնի պատճառ դարձած օրենսդրական փոփոխություններն անհրաժեշտ չէին նախագծի հաջող իրականացման համար: Սակայն ներկայիս ընթերցմամբ օրենքը ՀՀ քաղաքացիներ հանդիսացող աշակերտների համար կդժվարեցնի մեր դպրոցում ավարտուն միջնակարգ կրթության ստացումը` հետագայում ՀՀ բուհերում ուսումը շարունակելու նպատակով:

Այս պահին մենք ափսոսանքով, բայց լրջորեն դիտարկում ենք նախագծի կասեցման հնարավորությունը: Կարծում ենք, որ նույնիսկ առանց հավելյալ խոչընդոտների այս բարդ նախաձեռնության հաջող մեկնարկի և իրականացման համար, նույնիսկ պետության և հասարակության կողմից լիակատար աջակցության պայմաններում, հսկայական ջանքեր կպահանջվեն համոզել ծնողներին, որպեսզի որակյալ կրթություն ստանալու և բնակվելու համար իրենց երեխաներին ուղարկեն անծանոթ և անսովոր մի երկիր: Ստեղծված իրավիճակում մենք նախագիծը զարգացնելու հնարավորություն չենք տեսնում, քանի որ սկզբունքորեն սխալ է դպրոց ստեղծել մերժող միջավայրում:

Խորապես համոզված ենք, որ XXI-րդ դարում կրթության դերն աճելու է, և այսպիսի դպրոցի ստեղծումը մեզ համար մի խնդիր է, որը կարևոր է կյանքի կոչել: Ճիշտ է, հավանական է, որ հոգաբարձուների խորհրդի կողմից հաստատած հայեցակարգով դպրոց այսօրվա Հայաստանում պետք չէ: Այդ պատճառով հոկտեմբերին կայանալիք նախագծի խորհրդի հաջորդ նիստին մենք պատրաստվում ենք այս նախագիծը ոչ Հայաստանի տարածքում իրագործելու հարցը բարձրացնել: Այսուհանդերձ մենք համոզված ենք, որ Հայաստանը կշարունակի զարգանալ և բարգավաճել, և անկախ ամեն ինչից, մենք շարունակելու ենք նպաստել այդ գործընթացին և մեր հնարավորությունների սահմաններում կփորձենք իրականացնել այն ծրագրերը, որոնք կնպաստեն Հայաստանի առաջընթացին:

Հանրային խորհրդի` որպես ժողովրդի կամքի արտահայտողի, միասնական կարծիքը մեզ թույլ կտա այս նախագծի հետագա ճակատագրի վերաբերյալ հավասարակշռված որոշում կայացնել:

Հարգանքով`
Վերոնիկա Զոնաբենդ և Ռուբեն Վարդանյան
Թիմ Ֆլինն և Նուբար Աֆեյան
ԴԻԼԻՋԱՆ Միջազգային դպրոցի նախագծի նախաձեռնողներ։

----------

Ariadna (15.07.2010), mkofranc (15.07.2010), Tig (15.07.2010), Ուլուանա (15.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Կարծում եմ, դպրոցի "վերանայված" միսիան են էստեղ ներկայացրել, որը մոգոնել են հատուկ այս նամակի համար։ Իրենց կայքում ընդհանրապես խոսք չկա անապահով խավերին անվճար ուսուցում ապահովելու համար։

"12 Աթոռ" ֆիլմի մեջի Москва-Васюки դրվագը հիշեցի, երբ Օստապը պատմում է, թե ինչպես են Վասյուկի գյուղում համամոլորակային շախմատի կենտրոն բացելու...  :LOL: 

Անկեղծ չեն. եթե ուզում էին սփյուռքահայերի ու արտասահմանցիների համար դպրոց բացել, որտեղ նաև հայերենը կդասավանդվեր որպես պարտադիր դասաժամ, հիմա էլ հանգիստ կարող են դա անել, ինչու են նախագծից հրաժարվում։

Համենայնդեպս, գաղափարի մեջ /եթե այն անկեղծ լիներ/ երկու դրական բան կարող է լիներ, որ արժի հայերին օգտագործել ներկայիս պլաններում.
1. Երեխաներին հնարավորություն տալ շփվել ինչպես սփյուռքահայերի այնպես էլ օտարազգիների հետ։ Դա երեխաների համար աշխարհընկալման լավ ձև է, մարդ պետք է իր հայրենի գյուղի հորիզոնից մի քիչ անդին տեսնի ու տեսնի, որ աշխարհում կան մարդիկ, որ ուրիշ ձև են ապրում։ Դա կնպաստի, որ ազգայնականություն ու ազգային խտրականություն չլինի։ Ժամանակակից աշխարհում դրա տեղը չի։

2. Եթե հնարավոր լիներ իսկապես սփյուռքահայերին գրավել, միանշանակ լավ կլիներ /բայց սա օրենքի հետ կապ չունի, հիմա էլ կարող են դպրոց բացել բարձրակարգ այլ երկրների քաղաքացիների համար/,  էսպես ընդհանրապես շանս չկա, որ հայ երիտասարդը արտասահմանում գոնե մի բառ հայերեն կսովորի, իսկ եթե վերադառնային գոնե մի քանի տարով, էստեղի միջավայրում, հայերի մեջ ապրեին, հայերեն սովորեին, ավելի շատ կկապվեին իրենց ազգին։

Ինչև... կարծում եմ, օրենքը "բադիկ" էր ուղղակի ուշադրություն շեղող, ու չի ընդունվի, հետն էլ՝ կասեն՝ տեսաք ինչ դեմոկրատ պետություն ենք, հասարակական կարծիքը հաշվի առանք  :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (15.07.2010), Tig (15.07.2010), Ուլուանա (15.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Նախատեսվում է, որ դպրոցի ուսանողներն, անկախ նրանց քաղաքացիությունից ու ազգային պատկանելիությունից, պետք է ուսումնասիրեն մի քանի օտար լեզու, այդ թվում` հայերենը:


Ինձ էս նախադասությունն է շատ դուր գալիս  :Love: 
Ու բոլորովին էական չէ, որ այստեղ նաև ազգային պատկանելիության մասին էլ է խոսվում: Ձևակերպումն անկախ դրանից է խորհրդանշական. «պետք է ուսումնասիրեն մի քանի օտար լեզու, այդ թվում` հայերենը»

*մի քանի օտար լեզու, այդ թվում՝ հայերենը*
*օտար լեզու, այդ թվում՝ հայերենը*
*հայերեն օտար լեզուն*

 :Bad:

----------

davidus (16.07.2010), Mephistopheles (15.07.2010), Norton (15.07.2010), Rammstein (15.07.2010), Tig (15.07.2010), Ուլուանա (15.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ էս նախադասությունն է շատ դուր գալիս 
> Ու բոլորովին էական չէ, որ այստեղ նաև ազգային պատկանելիության մասին էլ է խոսվում: Ձևակերպումն անկախ դրանից է խորհրդանշական. «պետք է ուսումնասիրեն մի քանի օտար լեզու, այդ թվում` հայերենը»
> 
> *մի քանի օտար լեզու, այդ թվում՝ հայերենը*
> *օտար լեզու, այդ թվում՝ հայերենը*
> *հայերեն օտար լեզուն*


Ինչ տարօրինակ բան կա էստեղ Չուկ ջան, իրենց համար Հայերենը օտար լեզու է… հայերենը քեզ համար է մայրենի… ու մնացած հայերի

իմիջայլոց էդ դպրոցները հասարակ մահկանացուների համար չի… դրանք լինելու են "էլիտար դպրոցներ" որը նշանակում է որ գնալու են հարուստների երեխաները, ոչինչ չեն սովորելու բայց ստանալու են համապատասխան գնահատական, հետո տեղավորվելու են արտասահմանյան ԲՈՒՀերում իբր սովորող… իրականում նրանք պետության հաշվին թրև են գալու խաղատներում ու հասարակաց տներում և իրենց իմացած օտար լեզուն էլ հենց այդ մակարդակի էլ լինելու է… 

իրականում կարծում եմ որ սա մեր լեզվին չի վնասի այլ բյուդջեին կվնասի… սա կրթության հետ առնչություն չունի… կարծում եմ… յա տակ դումայու

----------


## Սկֆ

Օտարալեզու դպրոցների էքսպանսիան Հայաստան

Ազգային Ժողովում առաջին ընթերցմամբ քննարկվեց Հայաստանում  15 օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման հարցը: Քննարկման ընթացքում  15-ը փոխարինեցին  11-ով, իսկ ես կասեի և ոչ մեկով: ""24 հւնիսին այն ընդւնվեց 71  կողմ""
Ուզում եմ ասածս հիմնավորել:
Եթե համարենք, որ ռուսական, եվրոպական, ամերիկյան, արևելյան երկրամասերում հայկական համայնքները պահպանվում են հայկական դպրոցների կամ որոշ տեղերում կիրակնօրյա հայկական դպրոցների , եկեղեցիների միջոցով, ապա դա  որոշ չափով ապահովում է հայոց պատմա-լեզվա-մտածողական մշակույթային կուլտուրան, բայց դա բավական չէ լուծելու հայ մնալու խնդիրը: Եթե հայը կորցնի լեզուն, ասիմիլացվելով այլ ժողովուրդների, ազգերի հետ, չունենա հավատք, հապա ո՞վ է նա: “ Ո՞վ եմ ես, որտեղի՞ց եմ գալիս, ու՞ր եմ գնում, ու՞մ հետ ելնեմ փողոց ու բակ, ու՞մ հետ անեմ խաղ ու կատակ:” Այսինքն՝ մարդը կորցնում է իր ազգային նկարագիրը, իր ավանդականությունը, կտրվում է իր արմատներից, լեզվամտածողությունից և դառնում օտար մի տիեզերք՝ սեփականից պոկված և օտարի հետ չձուլված:
Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը իր երեք միլիոնանոց ազգաբնակչությամբ զբաղեցնում է 29 հազար քառ. կմ տարածություն: Մեծ Հայքից վերածնվեցինք փոքրիկ մի Հայաստանի, դարերի խորքերից մաս-մաս կորցնելով դարձանք մի բուռ, բայց պահեցինք մեր Ոգին, այն կայծը վառ, որ նա այսօր բոցավառվի…     
Կայծը բոցավառելու  համար պատասխանատու են հայ ազգի որդիները իրենց անհանդուրժողական վերաբերմունքով դեպի ազգասպան, այլալեզու, այլակրոն, այլ քաղաքակրթության ուժային ներմուծումը, որը կլինի մեր սերնդի համար շռնդալից հարված դեռևս չձևավորված հայկական գիտակցության վրա:
Հայկական գիտակցությունը ես կանվանեի ազգային գիտակցություն, որը մեր Հայաստանի անկախության քսանամյա պատմության մեջ չկազմավորվեց, չձևավորվեց, այլ խարխլվեց, եղածն էլ կորցրինք:
Մեծ բանաստեղծ Վահան Տերյանը գրում է՝
“(... մեր անկուլտուրական մասայի աչքում ոչ թե հասարակ ժողղովուրդը, առավել ևս մեր այդ խելացի ու հեզ ժողովուրդը, միշտ գիտե սրտագին ու վեհանձնորեն վերաբերվել ամենայն բարձր բանի): Ես նկատի ունեմ մեր, այսպես կոչված  մտավորականությանը՝ փաստաբաններին, բժիշկներին, ինժեներներին և առհասարակ մտավոր մասնագիտությունների բոլոր մարդկանց, որոնց աչքում մի որևէ պետական խորհրդատու ավելի կարևոր է, քան ինչպիսին ուզում է լինի գիտելիքը, տաղանդը, վեհանձնությունը: Այ մեր այդ մտավորականությունն է, որ չեմ սիրում, որ իր սեփականից պոկվել է, օտարին չի կպել, որը չունի ոչ սեփական կերպարանք, ոչ սեփական հոգի, ոչ սեփական լեզու: Դրանք մի տեսակ մոլորյալ մարդիկ են, խղճուկ՝ իրենց տգիտությամբ և անկուլտուրակությամբ (ես հո չեմ կարող կուլտուրականություն համարել այն, որ նրանք կարդում են Անդրեևին և Կուպրինին, կամ նույնիսկ Չեխովին ու Տոլստոյին և Գեղարվեստական թատրոն են գնում, այդ բոլորից իսկական կուլտուրականությունը շատ հեռու է, այնպես չէ՞):
Չէ որ կուլտուրան միշտ ազգային է: Դուք կարծում եք, որ սա անհեթեթությու՞ն է: Ո'չ, դա ճի’շտ է, դա այդպես է, որովհետև մշակույթը ավանդական է, դա ոչ թե գիտելիքների բան է, այլ հոգեկան կառուցվածքի, դաստիարակության բան է: Կարելի է լինել շատ կուլտուրական մարդ և շատ քիչ գիտենալ, կարելի է շատ բան գիտենալ և անկուլտուրական մարդ լինել: Եվ ընդսմին, կուլտուրան՝ սերնդից սերունդ փոխանցվող մի բան, իր մեջ պարունակում է ազգայինի բոլոր գծերը:»
Այժմ, մի փոքրիկ Հայաստան, որտեղ սերմվում է նորաստեղծ մի մանուկ, իր ինքնությամբ ու իր էությամբ, վեր հանված դարավոր մշակույթային կուլտուրայով, որը թոթափվել է դարավոր փոշուց, և այսօր մենք  նորամանուկը պետք է սերմենք մեր ազգային, հայկական դպրոցներում, որպեսզի արմատավորենք լեզուն նորահաս մեր երիտասարդների մեջ՝ քաղցրահնչյուն Ոսկեղենիկ մեր Մայրենին:
Լեզուն մտաձելաձև է, լեզուն փոխադրում է խոսքը, խոսքն էլ հանդիսանում է մտքի նավը: Որպեսզի չավերենք մեզ, մեր սերունդը և Արարչագործությունը, պետք է ամուր բռնենք մեր լեզուն և մեր հավատը, երբևէ չխաբվենք օտարալեզու օտարամուտ զիզի-բիզի զանգուլակների:
Հին Ալեքսանդրիայի փիլիսոփաները ասում էին՝ «Մի ապականիր աշխարհը, քանզի այն ստեղծված է բարձրագույն բանականությամբ:» Իսկ դրան փոխադրող միջոցը լեզուն է և խոսքը: Ամեն ազգ պարտավոր է իր էության հիմքում ունենալ իր ազգային լեզուն, իր մշակույթը, կուլտուրան և հավատը: Սրանք ազգապահպանման գլխավոր գործոններն են: Այսօր մեր ուղվածությունը պետք է լինի մեր սերնդակրթության խնդիրը հայկական դպրոցներում, հայկական մտաձելաձևի սերմանումով, ազգային գիտակցության մեջ ամրապնդվելով:
Որպեսզի տարօրինակ չհնչի առաջին հայացքից նացիոնալիստական թվացող այս վերաբերմունքը այլ լեզուների և այլ դպրոցների նկատմամբ, ուզում եմ շեշտադրել հայկական կրթությամբ օտար լեզուների ուսուցանումը:
Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոցների հիմնադրումը ամենևին էլ դրական միտվածություն չունի: Որոշակի մարդկանց կարծիքով հայոց լեզուն այլ ժողովուրդների հետ շփումների մեծ հնարավորություններ չի բացում: Ես կասեի, որ դա ամենևին այդպես չէ: Ուրեմն մտածենք, թե ինչու՞ թարգմանչական արվեստը մինչև հիմա աշխարհին չի ներկայացրել (տարբեր լեզուներով) տիեզերեգումար բազմություններին և համայն մարդկությանը վերաբերվող Գրիքոր Նարեկացու (Լուսավորիչ) “Մատյան Ողբերգության” ստեղծագործությունը, Կոմիտասին, Նահապետ Քուչակին, Սայաթ Նովային, Հովհաննես Թումանյանին, Վահան Տերյանին, Չարենցին և այլոց:
Չե՞ որ մեր պոետական Հոգու միջոցով մարգարեական դասի շարքը մեզ սովորեցնում է Արարչագործության և մարդու ուղիղ կապը: Ինչու՞ եմ խոսքս երկարացնում՝ երևի դա հասկանալի է. սերունդը առանց կրթվելու հայեցի հոգևոր կրթությամբ, առաքինությունների, քաջագործությունների (մեր հերոսների օրինակով) միջոցով, առանց ծլելու  մնում է անպտուղ: Եղածն էլ մենք մեր ուժերով արմատախիլ ենք անում և հետո զարմանում, թե ինչու մեր ծառը հայկական պտուղ չի տալիս, թե ինչու  մեր բերանը «Հորովել» չի երգում, թե ինչու մեր եզոն հողը չի հերկում, թե ինչու մեր սերմը երբեք ծիլ չի դառնում, թե ինչու ոսկե ցորյանի փոխարեն որոմ ենք հավաքում:
Պարոնայք, Ձեզ չի՞ զարմացնում այն պարադոքսը, թե ինչպես մենք` «հայասերներս», օտարասեր սերունդ ենք կրթում: Հայության բերանը հայերեն չի խոսում: Սա ո~ղբ է, տիկնայք ու պարոնայք: Միգուցե ավելի մեծ ողբ, քան 1915 թվականի կոտորածը: Եվ դա արվում է հենց կրթության ակունքներին նստած օտարասեր պարոնների միջոցով կառավարության թողտվությամբ:
Իբր մենք ազգային գաղափարական խնդիրները մեր դպրության օջախներում լուծել ենք, այժմ էլ անցել ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների կառուցմանը:
Անձամբ ես հակադրվում եմ և դեմ եմ քվեարկում այդ ծրագրին վերոհիշյալ փաստարկների մեջբերումով:
Ասածիցս ամենևին էլ չի հետևում, որ հայկական դպրոցներում օտար լեզուների ուսուցանումը սահմանափակվի կամ արգելվի:
Ցանկությունների դեպքում լրացուցիչ պարապմունքների կամ խմբակների միջոցով աշակերտին ծանոթացնել այլ ժողովուրդների լեզվին, պատմությանը, փոքր ներկայացումներ բեմադրել, երգել և այլն:   Հայկական դպրոցներում ռուսաց լեզվի ուսուցումը անհրաժեշտ է և կարևոր:
Ինչ մասնագիտություն էլ երիտասարդը ընտրելիս լինի, այն պետք է հիմնված լինի հայեցի դպրության վրա: 
«Առաջ քո ծառը ջրի, հետո ուրիշի»  - ինչպես ասում է Քրիստոնեական ուսմունքը:
Հայոց լեզվով հնչեց Ավետիսը Մեծ՝

Ավետիս Քեզ Աստվածամա'յր,
Սերովբեի նմամ անբիծ,
Քերովբեի պես բարձրաթոռ,
Եռյակին մերրձ լույս գերազանց, 
Որից իջավ բյուրերի մեջ
Լույսի արփին եթերաճեմ,
Շողշողենի, փողփողենէջ,
Մանրահեղեղ գաղտնի շավիղ 
Անծանոթի ճանապարհին:

Ավետիս Քեզ Աստվածամա'յր, 
Կույսդ Մարյամ, Տաճարն Աստծո,
Ավետի'ս տուր և Ադամին,
Լուծվեց մեղքի անեցքն այսօր:

Ավետիս մեծ՝ տիեզերքին,
Այսօր հնչեց ձայն բարձունքից,
Ավետիս ողջ ցեղին մարդկանց,
Այսօր Որդին է մկրտվում,
Ավետիս ձեզ ադամորդի'ք,
Տեսաք Հոգին աղավնակերպ.
Ավետիս, որ հայտնվեց այսօր
Խորհուրդը Սուրբ Երրորդության,
Ավետիս միշտ պիտի երգենք՝
Քրիստոս օրհնյալ է հավիտյան:
			Գրիքոր Լուսավորիչ Նարեկացի

Հայերեն լեզուն է մեր սրտի լեզուն, մեր սիրո լեզուն, մեր գիտակցությունը բացող բանալին, մեր հյութեղ, գեղեցիկ Մայրենի Լեզուն:
ԱյսօրՈրդին է մկրտվում: Իսկ ինչու՞ Դուք Ձեզ որդի չեք համարում և չեք ուզում որդեգրվել Աստվածագործ, Արարչական Ծրագրին:
Արթնացե~ք, պարոնայք, Նոր Նոյան Տապանն է Ձեզ կանչում ...

Հարգանքներով՝     ՍԿՖ

----------


## Tig

Դեմք են հա բայց սրանք… էսքան երկար բարակ գրել են, որ վերջում ասեն՝ կասեցնում ենք… :LOL: 

Եթե էս ամենը անկեղծ է ու կուտ չի, ապա որոշ վերապահումներով կարելի է ասել, որ վատ մտահղացում չի…
Հիմա վերապահումների մասին: Նախ չեմ կարծում որ նման 2-3 դպրոցներով իրանք կարան կառուցեն իրանց երազած ու ներկայացրած Հայաստանն ու հայ հասարակությունը: Հայաստանը մրցունակ դարձնելու համար բոլոր դպրոցների մակարդակնա պետք բարձրացնել, ու 2-3 էլիտարի փոխարեն պետքա ունենալ 1000 «կիսաէլիտար»… Ճիշտա էդ դեպքում միջոցները անվերահսկելի կդառնան... իսկ 2 դպրոցի ծախսերը հեշտա վերահսկել…
Ինչևէ, եթե այդքան մտահոգված են Հայսատանի ապագայով պիտի ավելի գլոբալ ծրագերով առաջնորդվեն, ոչ թե 2 դպրոցի բացման համար ինչոր անհասկանալի օրինագիծ ընդունել տան ԱԺ-ին… Ու հետաքրքիրը էնա, որ ԱԺ-ն սկի չկարողացավ էլ գոնե վերը գրված նամակի բովանդակության նման տրամաբանական հիմնավորում տա օրինագծի ընդունման ճշմարտացիության վերաբերյալ…

հ.գ. լրիվ խայտառակ վիճակա…

----------

mkofranc (16.07.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ էս նախադասությունն է շատ դուր գալիս 
> Ու բոլորովին էական չէ, որ այստեղ նաև ազգային պատկանելիության մասին էլ է խոսվում: Ձևակերպումն անկախ դրանից է խորհրդանշական. «պետք է ուսումնասիրեն մի քանի օտար լեզու, այդ թվում` հայերենը»
> 
> *մի քանի օտար լեզու, այդ թվում՝ հայերենը*
> *օտար լեզու, այդ թվում՝ հայերենը*
> *հայերեն օտար լեզուն*


Գաղափարը վատը չի, բայց նամակը ահավոր ախմախ ձևի են գրել: Նախ, էս քո գրած պահը: Էշություն են դուրս տվել: Էլ չասեմ, որ հակասույթուն կա հաջորդ նախադասության հետ: 
Նախ.



> Նախատեսվում է, որ դպրոցի ուսանողներն, անկախ նրանց քաղաքացիությունից ու ազգային պատկանելիությունից, պետք է ուսումնասիրեն մի քանի օտար լեզու, այդ թվում` հայերենը:


Ու մի անգամից հետո.




> Մեր կարևոր խնդիրներից մեկն է հայոց լեզվի ընդգրկումը ՄԲ լեզուների ցանկում, որոնք կդասավանդվեն և որպես մայրենի, և որպես օտար լեզու:


Չես հասկանում, թե ինչ են ուզում ասել: 

Իսկ ներածական մասը, փալանչիություն ա լրիվ: Իբր հիմնավորում են գրել էլի.




> Հայաստանը և հայ ազգը իրենց հետագա զարգացման տեսլականը որոշելու համար պետք է մի քանի հարցերի պատասխանեն: 
> 
> Արդյո՞ք հայ ժողովուրդը ցանկանում է բարգավաճել և զարգանալ, թե՞ ցանկանում է գոյատևել: 
> 
> Արդյո՞ք Հայաստանը կամենում է ներգրավվել համաշխարհային գործընթացներում, թե՞ գերադասում է մնալ որպես մեկուսացված պետություն` իր օրենքներով և կանոններով` ուշադրություն չդարձնելով իր սահմաններից անդին ընթացող համաշխարհային գործընթացների վրա: 
> 
> Այս երկու մոդելները գոյության իրավունք ունեն, սակայն նրանց միջև ընտրությունը պետք է կատարվի գիտակցված կերպով:


Զգացվում ա միջազգային ՀԿ-ի ձեռագիրը: Մենակ իրանք կարան սենց ապուշ հարցերը, սենց լուրջ հռետորական դեմքով ներկայացնեն որպես հիմնավորում: Սենց հիմնավորումները նախատեսված են քաղքենի ու տգետ էլեմենտների համար: Տրված հարցերը ենթադրում են, որ Հայաստանում ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է պատասխանե, որ «չէ, մենք չենք ուզում բարգավաճել, այլ ուզում ենք գոյատևել» կամ «չէ, մենք չենբք ուզում ներգրավվել համաշխարհային գործընթացների մեջ, այլ ուզում ենք մեկուսանալ ու մեռնել մենակության մեջ»: Բնականաբար, իրենց, սենց ասած, երկրորդ մոդելը, գոյություն չունի, կամ իրեննց լեզվով գոյության իրավունք չունի: 

Անձամբ ես, ԿՈՂՄ եմ, որ Հայաստանում բացվի մեկ կամ մի քանի միջազգային դպրոց, որտեղ սփյուռքից հայեր ու օտարերկրացիներ կարող են սովորել, ու ձեռի հետ էլ սովորել նաև հայերն: Բայց, եթե էտ դպրոցը բացողները սրանք պիտի լինեն, ավելի լավ ա չբացվի: 

Իսկ մեր երեխեքը, թող սկզբում պարտադիր սովորեն մեր հանրակրթական դպորցներում, ու դպրոցն ավարտելուց հետո էլ, եթե ուզում են, թող գնան արտասահմանում սովորեն ինչ լեզվով ուզում են: Կամ էլ դպրոցի կեսից գնան արտասահման ու ընդեղ սովորեն ինչ լեզվով ուզում են: Սա յուրաքանչյուր անձի ընտրության խնդիր է: Ուզում ես 14 տարեկանից չինարեն սովորել չինական դպրոցում, պաժալիստա, գնա Չինաստանում սովորի: Մեկը ես, իմ երեխեքի մեջ եթե նման ցանկություն լինի, չեմ արգելի, ընդհակառակը, կխրախուսեմ: Բայց, ոչ մի կերպ չեմ համակերպվի, որ Հայաստանում հանրակրթական ուսուցումը հայերենին զուգընթաց, առաջին դասարանից իրականացվի նաև ասենք ռուսերենով, անգլերենով, կամ բուշմեներենով: Եթե բացում էլ են նման միջազգային դպրոցներ ուրեմ օտարերկրացիների կամ սփյուռքի համար, որ համ անգլերենով կամ իսպաներենով սովորեն, համ էլ հայերեն սովորեն: 

Վոբշեմ, միջազգային դպրոց ունենալը հայաստանում վատ բան չի, պետք ա ուղղակի պարզ լինի թե ում համար ու ինչ նպատակներով ա բացվում էտ դպրոցը, կամ դպրոցները: 

Բայց դե մյուս կողմից էլ 



> *2005 թ.-ին Կիպրոսում փակվել է 1926 թ.-ին հիմնադրված Մելքոնյան կրթական հաստատությունը:* 2009-ին Ժնևում հավաքվեց Մելքոնյան վարժարանի հիմքի վրա 21-րդ դարի համահայկական դպրոցի հիմնման նախաձեռնող խումբը: Այս օրերին խումբը Հայաստանում է` քննարկելու վարժարանի վերաբացման հարցը:


Արդեն գործող, լուրջ ավադույթներով, գյոզալ վարժարանը փակեցին, ու հիմա ինչ-որ անկապներ Հայաստանում միջազգային դպրոց են բացում: Փող ունեք, գնացեք Մելքոնյան Վարժարանը վերաբացեք:

----------

Ariadna (15.07.2010), Chuk (15.07.2010), Mephistopheles (15.07.2010), Norton (15.07.2010), Tig (15.07.2010), ՆանՍ (15.07.2010), Ուլուանա (15.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Տիգ ջան, շատ ճիշտ ես ասում, մենակ էլիտար դպրոցներով հո չի՞
Դա նենց խտրականություն կմտցնի մարդկանց միջև, դասկարգումներն ու շերտովորումներն էլ ավելի կշատանան։
Պատկերացրեք, բնակչության 0.001 տոկոսը ավարտում է բարձրակարգ դպրոց ու դառնում է գիտունիկ, մնացած հսկայական զանգվածը ավարտում է էս տականք դպրոցները–ավիրված ու բթացված, ընդհանուր գրագիտության ու անգրագիտության մակարդակը երկրի չի փոխվում։
Եթե ուզում ես երկիր զարացնել, պետք է ամբողջ բնակչությանը կրթես, որ հետո աշխատանքային կադրեր ունենաս խելացի, ոչ թե 0.001 տոկոս գիտունիկ սարքես եւ 3 000 000 սևագործ բանվոր։

Իդեպ, անկախ նրանից՝ հայալեզու ա, թե օտարալեզու, էլիտար դպրոցների գոյությունը /վճարովի/ եւ պետության կողմից առաջարկվող խղճուկ, անգրագետ ու կոռումպացված դպրոցները նույն ձևով առաջացնելու են անհավասարություն։

Ինչ ա լինելու ս երկրում... չգիտեմ...  ::}:

----------

Tig (15.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե էս ամենը անկեղծ է ու կուտ չի, ապա որոշ վերապահումներով կարելի է ասել, որ վատ մտահղացում չի…


Տիգ ջան, խիստ դժվար է հավատալ, որ կուտ չի: Նամակից տպավորություն է, որ ուզում են հրաշալի մի բանի պատրանք ստեղծել՝ ասելու համար «Տեսե՛ք, թե ինչի՜ց եք զրկվում»: Հավատա՞մ, որ անվերադարձ 60 միլիոն են դնում... հա՛, ես փիսն եմ, չե՛մ հավատում: Հավատամ, որ էնտեղ տաղանդավորների՞ն են ընդունելու, ոչ թե մերձ շրջակայքի (օլիգարխիկ) զավակներին, որ իսկապես էսպես կոչված «էլիտար» դպրոց չեն ստեղծելու (այն իմաստով, որ իմաստով որ քննարկում ենք էսքան ժամանակ):

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:11 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:08 ----------




> Պետք է նշենք, որ ԴԻԼԻՋԱՆ նախագծի շուրջ բացասական ֆոնի պատճառ դարձած օրենսդրական փոփոխություններն անհրաժեշտ չէին նախագծի հաջող իրականացման համար:


Հատուկ ուշադրության է արժանի այս միտքը:

----------

mkofranc (15.07.2010), Tig (15.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ասում եմ, նախկինում իրենց մոտ այդպիսի պլաններ՝ ներգրավել տաղանդաշատ երեխաներին՝ ֆինանսավորելով ուսուցումը, չի եղել։ Դա միայն այս նամակի շրջանակներում է։ Եթե այդպիսի բան լիներ, կայքում ԳՈՆԵ մի տեղ գրված կլիներ, որ գործում է սքոլարշիփ ու ինչպես դիմել դրա համար։

Իսկ սա էլ "կուտ" ա լայն զանգվածներին, այն մարդանց, ովքեր երբեք շանս չունեն այդ դպրոցում սովորելու, բայց նրանց հույս են տալիս, որ "եթե ձեր երեխան պելացի է, ՀՈՒՅՍ ուներ այստեղ սովորել"...   Մաքուր պոպուլիզմ...ուղղակի այդ սուտ խայծով ուզեցել են հետաքրքրել անապահով խավին /նախկին ինտիլիգենտ/...
Իսկ Հայաստանում տենց ա, չգիտեք՞ ում ձեռնտու ա, նույնիսկ եթե անարդար ա մնացածների նկատմամբ, նա լռությամբ համաձայնում ա ...

----------

Chuk (15.07.2010), Mephistopheles (15.07.2010), mkofranc (15.07.2010), Tig (15.07.2010), Ուլուանա (15.07.2010), Տրիբուն (15.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, bullshit ա… եթե իրանց հետաքրքրում ա Հայաստանի զարգացումը ապա մեր կրթական համակարգը պետք ա բարելավել… միջազգային դպրոցը ո՞րն ա է… եթե ուզում են անգլերենը ուժեղացնեն թող ուժեղացնեն, առանց էդ էլպետք ա ուժեղ լիներ, մենք հայերս պետք ա մի քանի լեզվի տիրապետենք, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ "միջազգային" դպրոց պետք ա բացվի… 

փող են լվանում

----------

Ariadna (15.07.2010), Chuk (15.07.2010), Norton (15.07.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (16.07.2010), Tig (15.07.2010), Ներսես_AM (15.07.2010), Ուլուանա (15.07.2010), Տրիբուն (15.07.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Եթե սենց դպրոցներ պիտի բացեն վտանգավոր չի, կակրազ մեր դպրոցները կմաքրվի հարուստների երես առած լագոդներից, կպրծնեն կգնան դրսերը ու տենց Հայաստանում մանրից բ.տ չի մնա :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե սենց դպրոցներ պիտի բացեն վտանգավոր չի, կակրազ մեր դպրոցները կմաքրվի հարուստների երես առած լագոդներից, կպրծնեն կգնան դրսերը ու տենց Հայաստանում մանրից բ.տ չի մնա


էդ տեսակը սովորաբար հետ ա գալիս, Եր ջան… իրանք քո հարկերով են ընդեղ սովորելու

----------


## Երվանդ

> էդ տեսակը սովորաբար հետ ա գալիս, Եր ջան… իրանք քո հարկերով են ընդեղ սովորելու


 Ոչինչ Մեֆ ջան, ես տոկոսով փող էլ կվերցնեմ` մենակ իրանք Երևանից հեռու լինեն:

----------

Mephistopheles (15.07.2010), Տրիբուն (15.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գիտակցելով խնդրի կարևորությունը` դեռևս 2000թ. հայաստանցի և այլ երկրներում բնակվող ազգությամբ հայ մի խումբ գործարարներ նախաձեռնեցին «Հայաստան-2020» նախագիծը, որի իրագործմանը մասնակցելու նպատակով աշխարհի տարբեր երկրներից հրավիրվեցին միջազգային մակարդակի խորհրդատուներ, ինչպես նաև անկախ խոշոր բազմաթիվ փորձագետներ: Կատարված աշխատանքի արդյունքում 2005թ. մշակվեցին մոտակա 20 տարիների համար Հայաստանի զարգացման սցենարներ, նախապատրաստվեց երկրի սոցիալ-տնտեսական իրավիճակի վերլուծությունը, ինչպես նաև մատնանշվեցին տնտեսության առավել հեռանկարային ճյուղերը, որոնք անհրաժեշտ է զարգացնել, արդիականացնել կամ ստեղծել: Պատրաստված նյութերը մատչելի էին հանրության լայն շերտերին: *2007թ. մասնավոր-պետական գործընկերության հիմքի վրա լայնածավալ նախագծերի իրագործման նպատակով ՀՀ կառավարության կողմից հիմնվեց Հայաստանի ազգային մրցունակության հիմնադրամը /NCFA/, որին անդամակցում են ՀՀ կառավարության ներկայացուցիչներ, Հայաստանից և սփյուռքից հրավիրված գործարարներ, ինչպես նաեւ միջազգային ֆինանսական ինստիտուտների ներկայացուցիչներ*: Բացի այդ, ստացված տվյալների հիման վրա «Հայաստան-2020» նախագծի մի շարք մասնակիցներ Հայաստանի տարածքում և նրա սահմաններից դուրս սկսել են մասնավոր տարբեր ծրագրեր իրագործել: Ահա դրանցից միայն մի քանիսը.


միջազգային դպրոց ավարտած ուսանողը, բակալավրի կոչումով կասեր "go fuck yourself .... OK?" … վարյանտ չկա… no way…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:06 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:59 ----------




> • Տաթեւ վանական համալիրի վերականգնման ծրագիրը` պետության, եկեղեցու եւ մասնավոր կապիտալի մասնակցությամբ: Ծրագիրն ընդգրկում է վանքի վերանորոգումը եւ վանական կյանքի վերականգնումը, զբոսաշրջության զարգացման նպատակով հյուրանոցային համալիրի եւ ճոպանուղու կառուցումը: Ճոպանուղու բացումը տեղի կունենա  2010թ. հոկտեմբերին, իսկ ծրագիրն ամբողջությամբ կավարտվի 2016 թվականին:


Էս էլ մեր Դիզնիլանդը… եկեղեցով բանով… հետո կարելի ա վեղարներ ծախել կաթողիկոցի նկարով, հատը $35… հայ հոգևորականության աքշընֆիգըրներ, ասենք Խրիմյան Հայրիկի աքշընֆիգըրը երկաթե շերեփը ձեռքին… հետո՞…

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> խորհրդի անդամներին։ Ահա այն-Հանրային խորհրդի հարգարժան անդամներ
> ԴԻԼԻՋԱՆ դպրոցում դասավանդումն իրականացվելու է անգլերեն լեզվով, որը իսպաներենի և ֆրանսերենի հետ մեկտեղ այն երեք լեզուներից մեկն է, որով մշակված է ՄԲ համակարգի ուսումնական ամբողջ գրականությունը: Առկա է նաև ուսուցչական կազմի ընդարձակ բազա, որն ունի համապատասխան որակավորում և մեծ փորձ: Նախատեսվում է, որ դպրոցի ուսանողներն, անկախ նրանց քաղաքացիությունից ու ազգային պատկանելիությունից, պետք է ուսումնասիրեն մի քանի օտար լեզու, այդ թվում` հայերենը: Մեր կարևոր խնդիրներից մեկն է հայոց լեզվի ընդգրկումը ՄԲ լեզուների ցանկում, որոնք կդասավանդվեն և որպես մայրենի, և որպես օտար լեզու:* Դա թույլ կտա դասավանդել այն բոլոր մակարդակներով` աշխարհի 3000 ՄԲ դպրոցներից յուրաքանչյուրում:*


Հաւատա՞նք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ էս նախադասությունն է շատ դուր գալիս 
> Ու բոլորովին էական չէ, որ այստեղ նաև ազգային պատկանելիության մասին էլ է խոսվում: Ձևակերպումն անկախ դրանից է խորհրդանշական. «պետք է ուսումնասիրեն մի քանի օտար լեզու, այդ թվում` հայերենը»
> 
> *մի քանի օտար լեզու, այդ թվում՝ հայերենը*
> *օտար լեզու, այդ թվում՝ հայերենը*
> *հայերեն օտար լեզուն*


Իմ աչքն էլ միանգամից էս նախադասությունը ծակեց: Բայց երևի ջոկել են՝ ինչ են գրում, որովհետև հաջորդ նախադասության մեջ մի քիչ մեղմում են իրանց ասածը: Բայց չեմ ջոկում. ո՞նց կարա մի լեզու որպես մայրենի դասավանդվի, եթե մնացած առարկաներն ուրիշ լեզուներով են:

----------

Chuk (16.07.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ աչքն էլ միանգամից էս նախադասությունը ծակեց: Բայց երևի ջոկել են՝ ինչ են գրում, որովհետև հաջորդ նախադասության մեջ մի քիչ մեղմում են իրանց ասածը: Բայց չեմ ջոկում. ո՞նց կարա մի լեզու որպես մայրենի դասավանդվի, եթե մնացած առարկաներն ուրիշ լեզուներով են:


Ու էս ամեն ինչ վրա, էկեք համ էլ էս գումարենք: 




> ԴԻԼԻՋԱՆԻ ԴՊՐՈՑՆ ԱՆՏԱՌԻ ՏԵՂՈ՞ՒՄ
> 
> Հայաստանի բնապահպաններն ահազանգում են, որ Դիլիջանի միջազգային դպրոցը նախատեսվում է անտառի տեղում (տես լուսանկարը):
> 
> 14:38:02 - 16/07/2010
> 
> 
> 
> Լրագիր

----------

Ariadna (16.07.2010), Chilly (16.07.2010), Chuk (16.07.2010), mkofranc (17.07.2010), Rammstein (20.07.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (16.07.2010), Tig (19.07.2010), Շինարար (16.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*ԲԱՑ ՆԱՄԱԿ ՀԱՆՐԱՅԻՆ ԽՈՐՀՐԴԻՆ, ՕՏԱՐԱԼԵԶՈՒ ԴՊՐՈՑՆԵՐԻ ՀԱՐՑՈՎ*

Բաց նամակ Հանրային խորհրդի անդամներին «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խմբի անդամներից 
*Հանրային խորհրդի հարգելի անդամներ,*

Թույլ տվեք ներկայացնել մեր նկատառումները «Դիլիջան» միջազգային դպրոցի նախաձեռնողների՝ ձեզ ուղղված բաց նամակի կապակցությամբ: Հուսով ենք, որ դրանք կարող են օգտակար լինել Միջազգային Բակալավրիատի կիրառման  և, ընդհանրապես, Հայաստանում ժամանակակից դպրոցներ հիմնելու հնարավոր եղանակների մասին կարծիք կազմելու տեսանկյունից:


*1. Ընդհանուր տեղեկություններ*

Միջազգային Բակալավրիատի կրթական ձևաչափն ունի երեք տարիքային ծրագրեր`[1]
Նախնական տարիքի ծրագիր` 3-12 տարեկան երեխաների համարՄիջին տարիքի ծրագիր` 11-16 տարեկանների համարԴիպլոմային ծրագիր` 16-19 տարեկանների համար:
«Դիլիջան» միջազգային դպրոցում նախատեսվում է 13-ից 18 տարեկան երեխաների ուսուցումը, հետևաբար այստեղ հնարավոր է Միջին տարիքի ծրագրի և Դիպլոմային ծրագրի իրագործումը:

*2. Միջազգային Բակալավրիատի դասավանդման լեզուն*

Միջազգային Բակալավրիատի Նախնական և Միջին տարիքի ծրագրերում դասավանդումը կարող է իրականացվել ցանկացած լեզվով, այդ թվում և` հայերենով:  Հետևաբար, չկա Միջին տարիքի ծրագիրը հայերենով իրականացնելու որևէ սահմանափակում:

Ինչ վերաբերում է Դիպլոմային ծրագրին, տվյալ պահին դասավանդման լեզուներն են անգլերենը, ֆրանսերենը, և  իսպաներենը: Սակայն Միջազգային Բակալավրիատը զարգացող մի համակարգ է, և այս պահին արդեն գոյություն ունի Դիպլոմային փորձնական ծրագիր գերմաներենով[2]:  Այսինքն, եթե ստեղծվի պահանջվող չափանիշին համապատասխանող հայալեզու դպրոց, ապա Միջազգային Բակալավրիատի կողմից այն նույնպես կճանաչվի:  Այս պարագայում Հայաստանը կստանա մի առաջնակարգ հայալեզու դպրոց, որը կկարողանա դառնալ գերազանցության կենտրոններից ու հայալեզու կրթության նշաձողերից մեկը:

Ասվածից ակնհայտ է դառնում, որ Լեզվի և Հանրակրթության մասին օրենքների փոփոխություններն բացարձակապես ավելորդ են Հայաստանում նման դպրոցի ստեղծման
համար:

«Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խումբը «Դիլիջան» դպրոցի հոգաբարձուների խորհրդի անդամներին  ուղղել էր մի նամակ[3], որտեղ առաջարկվում էր այդ դպրոցում ուսուցումը կազմակերպել հայոց լեզվի հիման
վրա: Այս տեսակետը մանրամասն վերաշարադրվել է նաև «Դիլիջան» դպրոցի ներկայացուցչի հետ զրույցի ընթացքում: Ցավոք, նախաձեռնող խմբի առաջարկի մասին հոգաբարձուների խորհրդի  կողմից Հանրային Խորհրդին ուղղված բաց նամակում չկա որևէ անդրադարձ:

*3. Միջազգային Բակալավրիատը հայերենով տեղայնացման գործընթացը և Հայաստանի ողջ կրթական համակարգի մրցունակության բարձրացման խնդիրը*

Միջազգային Բակալավրիատը հայերենով տեղայնացման գործընթացն արդիական խնդիր է, քանի որ այդ ձևաչափը Հայաստան ներմուծելու ցանկություն հայտնել և այս կամ այն չափով այդ ուղղությամբ գործողություններ են  ծավալել մի քանի դպրոցներ, այդ թվում` «Դիլիջան» միջազգային դպրոցը, «Քվանտ» վարժարանը և «Անանիա Շիրակացի»
ճեմարանը: Կան նաև այլ դպրոցներ, որոնք չեն պատրաստվում դառնալ Միջազգային Բակալավրիատի դպրոց, սակայն  աշխատանքներ են կատարում նման դպրոցներում օգտագործվող դասագրքերն ու ծրագրերը  հայերեն թարգմանելու ուղղությամբ:

Միջազգային Բակալավրիատը հայերենով տեղայնացնելու հարցում շահագրգիռ դպրոցները կարող են ստեղծել մի մարմին, որը կկատարի աշխատանքի բաժանումն ու կհամակարգի ծրագիրը: Այս ծրագրին կարող են միանալ Հայաստանի և սփյուռքի պետական ու հասարակական բոլոր շահագրգիռ  կազմակերպությունները:

Կատարված ներդրումները կունենան բազմապատիկ արդյունք, քանի որ բացի բուն ծրագրի իրագործումից մի քանի օրինակելի դպրոցներում, հնարավորություն կտան նորագույն նորարարական կրթական մեթոդները հայերենով հասանելի դարձնել Հայաստանի կրթական ողջ համակարգի համար, այսպիսով վերացնելով լեզվական խտրականությունը և հնարավոր դարձնելով ողջ կրթական համակարգի, այլ ոչ թե նրա մի մասի մրցունակության բարձրացումը:

*4. Ոչ հայերենով Միջազգային Բակալավրիատի ռիսկերը*

Հայաստանում օտարալեզու հանրակրթության ասպարեզ մեծածավալ, տասնյակ միլիոն դոլարներ հաշվող ներդրումների հոսքր կհանգեցնի մի անհավասարակշիռ, արհեստական իրավիճակի, երբ հայալեզու դպրոցները կհայտնվեն մրցակցության իմաստով անհավասար
պայմաններում: Այս անբարենպաստ իրավիճակը, կհեղինակազրկի հայալեզու հանրակրթությունը և բնականաբար կստիպի իրենց զավակներին լավագույն կրթություն տալով մտահոգ ծնողներին իրենց երեխաների համար նախընտրել օտարալեզու դպրոցը:

Սա կհանգեցնի օտարախոս վերնախավի ձևավորմանը, որը լավագույն դեպքում կտիրապետի խոսակցական հայերենին։ Նման իրավիճակի վառ օրինակն է այսօրվա
Լիբանանը:

Այս խավին կհետևեն մնացածները։ Այստեղ չի օգնի դպրոցների քանակի արհեստական սահմանափակումը, քանի որ դա կառաջացնի սոցիալական ընդվզում և իշխանություններն ի վերջո ստիպված կլինեն տրամադրել նման դպրոցների հիմնադրման և գործունեության անսահմանափակ իրավունք բոլորի համար և ցանկացած լեզվով:

Օտարալեզու դպրոցների քանակական աճին զուգընթաց՝ բոլոր ավագ դպրոցներում կրթությունն օտար լեզուներով իրականացնելու պարագայում, Հայաստանի բուհական համակարգից հայերենը աստիճանաբար դուրս կմղվի: Սրա հետևանքով այն այլևս կդադարի գիտության լեզու լինելուց, կզրկվի ժամանակին համընթաց զարգանալու
հնարավորությունից: Այսօրվա ճկուն ու ժամանակակից հայերենը, որով հեշտությամբ ձևակերպվում են գիտության ամենանոր ու ամենաբարդ հասկացությունները, կվերածվի կենցաղային լեզվի:

Այս ամենի հետևանքով կտրուկ կնվազեն հայերենի գործառնության ոլորտները, հաղորդակցական հնարավորությունները և հեղինակությունը՝ դուրս մղելով նրան հասարակական կյանքի բոլոր բնագավառներից, ապա՝ հարցականի տակ կդրվի ընդհանրապես այդ լեզվի գոյությունը, հետևապես նաև՝ հայ ազգի գոյությունը։

և սա անհիմն ու վերացական ենթադրություն չէ, այլ նկարագրությունն է իրականում տեղի ունեցած ու ներկայումս ընթացող լեզվափոխության (language shift), որը հանգեցրել է բազմաթիվ լեզուների փաստացի վերացման:

*5. Հայկական միջազգային դպրոցների ցանցի հրամայականը  և  «Դիլիջան» միջազգային դպրոցում արտասահմանից սփյուռքահայերի ընդգրկումր*

Սփյուռքի երեխաների համար հայալեզու բարձրակարգ դպրոցներում սովորելու հնարավորությունն այսօր, առավել քան երբեք,  կարևորվում է նաև Կիպրոսի Մելքոնյան դպրոցի փակվելու խորհրդանշական հանգամանքով: Ցավոք, ներկայումս աշխարհում այլևս չկա համահայկական նշանակություն ունեցող որևէ դպրոց և ակնհայտ է, որ նման դպրոցի ստեղծման նախաձեռնումը իր շահերը գիտակցող՝ անկախ պետականություն ունեցող, հայրենիքի պատվի և պարտականության գործն է դառնում:

Այդ դպրոցը հիմք կհանդիսանա  հայկական միջազգային դպրոցների ստեղծվելիք ցանցի համար, որը հայկական ինքնության պահպանման և զարգացման լավագույն երաշխիքը կարող է հանդիսանալ համաշխարհայնացման (գլոբալիզացիա) ներկայիս ընթացքի հնարավորություններին և վտանգներին ի պատասխան: Այս ցանցը  կարող է գործել հայկական սփյուռքի երկրներում՝  կենտրոն ունենալով Հայաստանը:

Միջազգային չափանիշներին համապատասխանող հայալեզու դպրոցն ունի նաև հեռու գնացող քաղաքական հետևանքներ, քանի որ նշված դպրոցում արևմտահայերենին տեր կանգնելու պատրաստակամությունը կվկայի Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքական հասունության մասին:

Այս կապակցությամբ նշենք, որ, չնայած թուրքական սփյուռքի անհամեմատ կարճատև գոյությանը, արդեն իսկ գոյություն ունի աշխարհի բազմաթիվ երկրներում գործող թուրքական միջազգային դպրոցների ցանց:

Կարծում ենք՝ «Դիլիջան» միջազգային դպրոցում սփյուռքահայերի ընդգրկման կապակցությամբ՝ հայության առջև ծառացած խնդիրների տեսանկյունից, անհամեմատ ավելի նախընտրելի տարբերակն այն կլիներ, որ իրենց երկրներում այլ լեզուներով բարձրակարգ կրթություն ստանալու հնարավորություն արդեն իսկ ունեցող սփյուռքահայ երեխաներին նույնատիպ կրթություն առաջարկելու փոխարեն` Հայաստանում հայերենի հիմքի վրա լավագույն կրթություն ստանալու հնարավորություն տրվեր:  Այսպիսով «Դիլիջան» միջազգային դպրոցն իր վրա կվերցներ համահայկական կարևորագույն խնդիրներից մեկի լուծումը:

Սա ոչ միայն չի բացառում, այլև ենթադրում է օտար լեզուների խորը ուսուցում այդ դպրոցում:

*6. «Դիլիջան» միջազգային դպրոցում ոչ հայ օտարերկրացիների ընդգրկում*

«Դիլիջան» միջազգային դպրոցի հեղինակներն անհրաժեշտ են համարում աշակերտության կազմում ներգրավել նաև ոչ հայ արտասահմանցիների, ինչը մենք առաջնային խնդիր չենք համարում, քանի որ նրանց փոխարեն կարող էին սովորել ավելի մեծ թվով հայաստանցիներ և սփյուռքահայեր: Այնուամենայնիվ, կարող ենք առաջարկել մի մեխանիզմ, որի օգնությամբ, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, կարելի է հասնել նաև այս նպատակին՝ դասավանդման լեզուն հայերենը լինելու պայմանով:

Ըստ նախագծի հեղինակների, այն տասներկու երկրներում (Վրաստան, Ռուսաստան, Ուկրաինա, Բուլղարիա, Միացյալ Նահանգներ, Կանադա, Լիբանան և այլն), որտեղ կա զգալի սփյուռքահայություն և  որտեղից նախատեսվում է ներգրավել ոչ հայաստանցի ուսանողներին,  պետք է գործեն թեսթավորման կենտրոններ, որոնք կգնահատեն դիմորդների գիտելիքների մակարդակը: Նման կենտրոններում կարող են կազմակերպվել հայերենի մեկամյա նախապատրաստական դասընթացներ՝  «Դիլիջան» դպրոցի ապագա դիմորդների համար:  Այդ երկրներում համեմատաբար հեշտ կլինի հայոց լեզվի մասնագետներ գտնել` սփյուռքի առկայության պատճառով: Քննությունների, այդ թվում` հայերենի քննության հիման  վրա, կընտրվեն այն  ուսանողները, որոնք կշարունակեն ուսումը Դիլիջանում: Այս հանգամանքը կդառնա մի լրացուցիչ գործոն, որը կնպաստի աշխարհում հայերենի վարկի բարձրացմանը, սփյուռքահայերի ու օտարազգիների շրջանում հայերենի տարածմանը:



*շարունակելի*

----------

davidus (19.07.2010), Tig (19.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*շարունակություն*



*7. Օտարալեզու ուսուցման և ազգային դպրոցի համեմատությունը*

Հայաստանյան դպրոցների շատ շրջանավարտներ ընդունվում են բարձր վարկանիշ ունեցող արտասահմանյան բուհեր: Բացի այդ, մեր դպրոցների աշակերտներն ամեն տարի բազմաթիվ պատվավոր մրցանակներ են շահում միջազգային օլիմպիադաներում: Իսկ “Քվանտ” դպրոցը Միջազգային Բակալավրիատի կենտրոնի կողմից վերջերս ստացավ ՄԲ-ի հավակնորդի պաշտոնական կարգավիճակ: Սա գալիս է ապացուցելու, որ անգամ բազմաթիվ խնդիրներով ծանրաբեռնված ազգային դպրոցն ի վիճակի է միջազգային չափանիշներով մրցունակ լինելու: Ավելին, առաջատար հայաստանյան դպրոցները, դատելով վերը նշված չափելի և անաչառ ցուցանիշներից, կրթական մակարդակով (ցավոք, ոչ պայմաններով ու ֆինանսական հնարավորություններով) կարող են համեմատվել աշխարհի առաջատար կրթօջախների հետ: Այս դպրոցների փորձը, դրանցում կիրառվող կրթական ծրագրերն ու մեթոդները կարելի է անվարան կիրառել միջազգային չափանիշներին համապատասխանող դպրոց կամ դպրոցներ ստեղծելու պարագայում: Համապատասխան ներդրումների առկայության դեպքում դրանք կարող են դառնալ ամենաժամանակակից դպրոցի հիմքը:

Միաժամանակ կարելի է դիտարկել Լիբանանի օրինակը, որտեղ, չնայած բազմաթիվ միջազգային դպրոցների առկայությանը և այն հանգամանքին, որ անգամ ազգային դպրոցներում ճշգրիտ գիտությունները միջին դպրոցից սկսած դասավանդվում են անգլերենով, միջազգային չափորոշիչներով թեստավորումները արձանագրում են զգալիորեն ավելի վատ արդյունքներ, քան Հայաստանում[4]: Փոխարենը, արաբերենը Լիբանանում դարձել է ցածր խավի լեզու [5,6]: Որպես դրական օրինակ կարելի է նշել Նիդերլանդներում, Շվեյցարիայում և Ֆինլանդիայում մայրենի լեզվի հիմքի վրա գործող բարձրակարգ կրթական համակարգերը:

Հատկանշանական է նաև Հունաստանի օրինակը, ուր օտարալեզու դպրոցները գործում են որպես օտարերկրացիներին սպասարկող համակարգ:  Ունենալով հունարենով կրթական համակարգը զարգացնելու ավանդույթ, Հունաստանը սահմանափակում է մուտքը օտարալեզու դպրոցներ իր քաղաքացիների համար [7]:

*8. Հետևություններ*

Վերն արված վերլուծությունը հնարավորություն է տալիս մեկ անգամ ևս արձանագրել, որ հանրակրթական ամենաժամանակակից ծրագրերը, այդ թվում նաև Միջազգային Բակալավրիատը, Հայաստանում պետք է և հնարավոր է իրագործել հայերենով` առանց «Լեզվի մասին» և «Կրթության մասին» ՀՀ օրենքներում փոփոխություններ կատարելու: Այս տեսանկյունից շատ կարևոր է այն հանգամանքը, որ Հայաստանը մոնոէթնիկ է, ունի սեփական լեզվով կրթական համակարգը զարգացնելու դարավոր ավանդույթ և հնարավորություն: Բացի այդ, Հայաստանում այսօր կան աշխարհի լավագույն դպրոցների հետ արժանապատվորեն մրցակցող դպրոցներ, որոնցում, բնականաբար, ուսուցումը կազմակերպվում է հայերենով: Միաժամանակ, հանրակրթությունը հայերենով կազմակերպելով հանդերձ, անհրաժեշտ է ապահովել ազգային փոքրամասնությունների և արտասահմանցիների համար իրենց մայրենի լեզուներով կրթություն ստանալու հնարավորությունը, ինչպես նախատեսված է գործող
օրենսդրությամբ:

*Ամփոփելով, ցանկանում ենք մեկ անգամ ևս կարևորել հետևյալ խնդիրները.*

1. Անհրաժեշտ է շուտափույթ կերպով հայոց լեզվով տեղայնացնել  Միջազգային Բակալավրիատի ծրագրերն ու դասընթացները, ինչպես նաև ջանքեր գործադրել հայերենով ուսուցման հնարավորությունը Միջազգային Բակալավրիատի համար ընդունելի դարձնելու համար՝ այդ գործում ներգրավելով հայաստանյան այն դպրոցները, որոնք ցանկանում են ընդգրկվել այդ համակարգում: Այս կարգի ներդումները լրիվ արդարացված են, քանի որ առաջարկվող լուծումներն անհամեմատ ավելի ապահով և հեռանկարային են ազգային անվտանգության և երկրի ողջ կրթական համակարգի մրցունակության բարձրացման տեսանկյունից: Ուստի, ստեղծված իրավիճակում հենց այս ճանապարհն ենք համարում միակ ճիշտը, եթե խոսքը Միջազգային Բակալավրիատի մասին է:

Իհարկե, անհրաժեշտ է հիշել, որ ժամանակակից դպրոց կարելի է ստեղծել նաև այլ ծրագրերով, այդ թվում` Հայաստանում մշակված և հաջողությամբ իրականացված
ծրագրերով:

2. Հայաստանում և սփյուռքում միջազգային չափանիշներին համապատասխան համահայկական հայալեզու դպրոցի և դպրոցական ցանցի ստեղծումը ժամանակի հրամայական է:

Օգտվելով առիթից, մենք վերահաստատում ենք մեր աջակցությունը Հանրային խորհրդի՝ «Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքներում փոփոխությունների օրինագծի վերաբերյալ նախկինում ընդունած որոշումներին:

Հարգանքով`
*«Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը»  նախաձեռնող խումբ*

----------

Ariadna (20.07.2010), davidus (19.07.2010), Tig (19.07.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

«Դիլիջան»-ի մասին նամակին էսպես պատասխան տամ.

1. Ընդունել «Դիլիջան» դպրոցի մասին օրենք, որը Հայստանին կընձեռի ոչ միայն տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաների, ֆինանսական, առողջապահական, այլև կրթական ոլորտի տարածաշրջանային կամ միջազգային գերազանցության կենտրոն դառնալու հնարավորություն։ 

2. Հայերեն թարգմանել միջազգային բակալավրիատի ծրագրերը, համապատասխան ուսումնական և մեթոդական ձեռնարկները, և դրանք օրենքով շրջանառության մեջ դնել հանրակրթական համակարգում։ Փողը չկա, բայց դրա համար ա պետք վիզ դնել ու փող ճարել, ոչ թե ստիպել գնալ օտարալեզու դպրոցների թույլատրմանը։

----------

Ariadna (20.07.2010), davidus (20.07.2010)

----------


## davidus

> *Փողը չկա*, բայց դրա համար ա պետք վիզ դնել ու փող ճարել, ոչ թե ստիպել գնալ օտարալեզու դպրոցների թույլատրմանը։


Փողը լավ էլ կա...

----------


## Ariadna

Ով որ չէր հավատում, որ էս ամբողջ աղմուկը հենց ռուսական դպրոցների պատճառով է ու ռուսների պատվերով, թող նայի վիդեոն։

http://rian.ru/press_video/20100720/256646787.html

----------

Ambrosine (23.07.2010), Chuk (22.07.2010), Tig (22.07.2010), Շինարար (22.07.2010), Սամսար (22.07.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

Նայում էի հեռակամուրջը, ընդհատեցի ու պրակտիկանտ ուսանողուհուն հարցրի՝ կո՞ղմ ես օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը, պատասխանում է՝ հա։ Պարզաբանում եմ՝ հայ երեխեն ոչ թե «Սասնա ծռեր» էպոս ա սովորելու հայերեն, այլ Ռոբին Հուդի մասին՝ անգլերեն, ու նորից եմ նույն հարցը տալիս։ Արդեն համաձայն չի էդ դպրոցների բացմանը։

Ինձ տրաքացնում է «կողմ» մարդկանց էն արգումենտը, թե օտարալեզու հանրակրթական դպրոցների բացումը կնպաստի բիզնես, գիտական և այլ ոլորտների հաղորդակցության հնարավորությւնների մեծացմանը։ Արա, թարգը տվեք, հաշվարկեք, Հայաստանին էս կամ էն օտար լեզուն իմացող էս կամ էն ոլորտի քանի մասնագետ ա պետք լինելու հինգ, տասը, քսան տարի հետո, դրան համապատասխան թվով օտար լեզվի ուժեղացված ուսուցմամբ դասարաններ բացեք հայկական հանրակրթական դպրոցներում։ Ինձ հայկական լավ կրթությունը պետք ա նրա համար, որ շենքի տակի խանութի գործակատարը չզարմանա, երբ որ իրենից թթվասեր ուզեմ, վարորդն էլ՝ «կանգառ» բառը լսելուց։

Մեկ էլ կատաղացրեց Եպիֆանցեևի էն կարծիքը, թե Հայաստանում էդ հողի վրա հակառուսական տրամադրություններ են դրսևորվում իրեն վախեցնող չափերի։ Ոնց որ թե ուզում էր մեզ «թշնամու» կերպար կպցներ, էն էլ չստացվեց։ 

Թե չէ, ով չի հիշում ցարական Ռուսաստանի կրթական ճնշումները, որ Հայաստանում հայկական դպրոց էիք արգելում

----------

Ariadna (22.07.2010), davidus (23.07.2010), mkofranc (24.07.2010), Tig (22.07.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

Հավատաք թե չէ, երեկ երեխեքիս «Սասունցի Դավիթ» նվիրեցին՝ Սասնա բարբառով։ Վերջերգեն կտոր մի ձզի կը գրեմ։

-Ես որ էլնեմ  էստեղեն, 
Հողն ինձ չի պահի։
Քանի աշխարք չար է, 
Հողն էլ ղալբցեր է,
Մեջ աշխրքին ես չեմ մնա։
-Որ աշխարք ավերվի, մեկ էլ շինվի,
Եբոր ցորեն էղավ քանց մասուր մի,
Ու գարին էղավ քանց ընկուզ մի,
Էն ժամանակ հրամանք կա, որ էլնենք էդտեղեն։

Ականջիս Սուրեն Քոչարյանի ձենն ա, որ պատից կախ ռադիոյից «Սասունցի Դավիթ» ու 
Թումանյանի հեքիաթներ էր ասմունքում։

Հա, ժող, հեռուստալուրերով տեսա՞ք, թե ի՛նչ *չհայերեն* էին խոսում «Լույս» հիմնադրամի 
փողերով արտասահման սովորելու մեկնող երեխեքը։

----------


## Chuk

> «Առաջին հերթին ուզում եմ ասել, որ մեր պետությունը մտնում է մի նոր, բավականին հետաքրքիր փուլ, երբ տարբեր հարցերի շուրջ բուռն հասարակական քննարկումներ են ընթանում: Դա երևի սկսվեց «Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնի ամառային թատրոնի խնդրի քննարկումից, հետագայում նաև Կառավարության այն նախաձեռնությունից, որը ենթադրում է, որ Հայաստանում կարող են լինել միջնակարգ դպրոցներ, որտեղ որոշ առարկաներ կարող են դասավանդվել օտար լեզուներով, և այս հարցը նույնպես դարձավ բուռն հանրային քննարկումների առարկա:
> 
> Ընդհանուր առմամբ ես ուզում եմ դրական գնահատել այս երևույթը: Կան հարցեր, որոնք անտարբեր չեն թողնում մեր հասարակությանը, և այդ հարցերի շուրջ բուռն բանավեճ է ընթանում»,– հայկական մի քանի հեռուստաընկերությունների լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանն ասել է Հայաստանի վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանը՝ պատասխանելով այն հարցին, թե ինչի՞ հետևանք էր օտարալեզու դպրոցների շուրջ բարձրացած աղմուկը։
> 
> Վարչապետի կարծիքով՝ հարկավոր է մեր քաղաքացիներին, ինչպես նաև մասնավոր ներդրողներին տալ այլընտրանքային մասնավոր միջնակարգ ուսումնական հաստատություններ ունենալու հնարավորություն, որտեղ որոշ առարկաներ պետք է դասավանդվեն օտար լեզուներով, որովհետև բազմազանությունը ընդհանուր առմամբ կրթական համակարգի բարեփոխումներին, կրթական համակարգում որակի բարձրացմանը։
> 
> Կառավարության ղեկավարը նշել է, որ այդ հարցում կա երկու ծայրահեղ մոտեցում. «Մի ծայրահեղ տեսակետն այն է, որ եթե թույլ տանք այսպիսի մասնավոր դպրոցների գոյությունը, մեր դպրոցները կտապալվեն, և կգերիշխեն այսպիսի դպրոցները: Արդյունքում մենք կկորցնենք մայրենի լեզուն և հայեցի մտածողությունը: Կա նաև մյուս ծայրահեղ մոտեցումը: Այն է, որ եթե մենք թույլ չտանք, որ լինեն դպրոցներ, որտեղ որոշ առարկաներ օտար լեզուներով են դասավանդվում, դա նշանակում է, որ մենք Հայաստանը մտցնում ենք որոշակի տուպիկ, իզիոլյացիայի ենք ենթարկում միջազգային զարգացումներից, այն պարագայում, երբ որ այս արագ փոքրացող աշխարհում անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի մեր քաղաքացիները տիրապետեն օտար լեզուներին, եթե ուզում ենք լինել մրցունակ»։
> 
> Վարչապետի խոսքով, այս հարցում կառավարությունը գնացել է ծայրահեղ ճանապարհով, որի համաձայն սահմանափակ քանակությամբ մասնավոր դպրոցներ Հայաստանում կարող են լինել, որովհետև որոշ առարկաներ կարող են դասավանդվել օտար լեզուներով, և դա մեր ազգային անվտանգության համար որևէ սպառնալիք չի իրականացնելու: «Ավելին` մեր հասարակության գերակշիռ մասը կողմնակից է այս տարբերակին և մոտավորապես 70 տոկոսը կողմնակից է, որ այս օրենսդրական փոփոխությունը տեղի ունենա և այդպիսի մասնավոր ներդրումներ անպայման լինեն»,– ընդգծել է Տիգրան Սարգսյանը։


Աղբյու՝ tert.am

Մեր վարչապետը, իմ բոլոր դիտարկումների համաձայն, ճիշտ է ասում 70%-ի մասին: Պարզապես վարչապետը, իմ կարծիքով դիտումնավոր, այլ ոչ պատահական, խառնում է տեղերը: Խնդիրն այն է, որ ~70%-ը, ըստ բոլոր դիտարկումների, հարցումների և այլնի, դեմ է արտահայտվում այս օրինագծին:


Իսկ այն, որ օրինագիծը կարծես թե իսկապես նպատակ ուներ հասարակության ուշադրությունը շեղելու այլ, ավելի կարևոր խնդիրներից ու քաղաքական դաշտում վերադասավորումներ անելու, կարծես ավելի ու ավելի պարզ է ուրվագծվում: Նշանակու՞մ է դա, որ ես փոշմանում եմ իմ՝ այս հարցում ցուցաբերած անհանգստության, որոշակի ակտիվության, պայքարելու ու ընդդիմանալու համար: Իհարկե ոչ: Եթե պայքարողները չպայքարեին, ապա արդեն վաղուց կործանարար ու վատ նախագիծը իրականություն դարձած կլիներ, ինչը շատ վատ է մեր պետության համար: Հետևաբար մենք, թեկուզ և հասկանալով, որ մեր ուշադրությունը շեղելու համար, պետք է սրա համար պայքարեինք: Այլ հարց, որ պետք է հասկանանք, որ առավել հրատապ է դառնում առավել գլոբալ խնդիրները, մասնավորապես լեգիտիմ իշխանություն ձևավորելու հրամայականը լուծելու հարցը:

----------

Ariadna (24.07.2010), davidus (24.07.2010), mkofranc (24.07.2010), Tig (24.07.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Աղբյու՝ tert.am
> 
> Մեր վարչապետը, իմ բոլոր դիտարկումների համաձայն, ճիշտ է ասում 70%-ի մասին: Պարզապես վարչապետը, իմ կարծիքով դիտումնավոր, այլ ոչ պատահական, խառնում է տեղերը: Խնդիրն այն է, որ ~70%-ը, ըստ բոլոր դիտարկումների, հարցումների և այլնի, դեմ է արտահայտվում այս օրինագծին:
> 
> 
> Իսկ այն, որ օրինագիծը կարծես թե իսկապես նպատակ ուներ հասարակության ուշադրությունը շեղելու այլ, ավելի կարևոր խնդիրներից ու քաղաքական դաշտում վերադասավորումներ անելու, կարծես ավելի ու ավելի պարզ է ուրվագծվում: Նշանակու՞մ է դա, որ ես փոշմանում եմ իմ՝ այս հարցում ցուցաբերած անհանգստության, որոշակի ակտիվության, պայքարելու ու ընդդիմանալու համար: Իհարկե ոչ: Եթե պայքարողները չպայքարեին, ապա արդեն վաղուց կործանարար ու վատ նախագիծը իրականություն դարձած կլիներ, ինչը շատ վատ է մեր պետության համար: Հետևաբար մենք, թեկուզ և հասկանալով, որ մեր ուշադրությունը շեղելու համար, պետք է սրա համար պայքարեինք: Այլ հարց, որ պետք է հասկանանք, որ առավել հրատապ է դառնում առավել գլոբալ խնդիրները, մասնավորապես լեգիտիմ իշխանություն ձևավորելու հրամայականը լուծելու հարցը:


 այսինքն , մի "հիմար" քարը գլորեց փոսը, յոթը խելոք գնացիք էտ քարը հանելու՞՞՞՞"
էհ, դրանից առաջ կինո մասկվան էր, վաղը լինելու ա կարապի լճի տեղը բիլիարդանոց սարքելու նախագիծը… ու սենց անվերջ զբաղվելու էք իրանց "հիմարությունների" դեմ պայքարով՞՞՞, 
… կարածեմ սա կոչվում է քթից բռնած ման տալ  :Smile: 


ասածց ինչ է: կարելի է կատարել իշխանափոխություն, և հետո բոլոր իրանց ընդունած ապօրինի օրենքները չեղյալ հայտարարել: ընդում մինչև Լևոնին ու Քոչին պետության հաշվին պալատներ ու այլ լգոտաներից զրկելը

----------


## davidus

> այսինքն , մի "հիմար" քարը գլորեց փոսը, յոթը խելոք գնացիք էտ քարը հանելու՞՞՞՞"
> էհ, դրանից առաջ կինո մասկվան էր, վաղը լինելու ա կարապի լճի տեղը բիլիարդանոց սարքելու նախագիծը… ու սենց անվերջ զբաղվելու էք իրանց "հիմարությունների" դեմ պայքարով՞՞՞, 
> … կարածեմ սա կոչվում է քթից բռնած ման տալ 
> 
> 
> ասածց ինչ է: կարելի է կատարել իշխանափոխություն, և հետո բոլոր իրանց ընդունած ապօրինի օրենքները չեղյալ հայտարարել: ընդում մինչև Լևոնին ու Քոչին պետության հաշվին պալատներ ու այլ լգոտաներից զրկելը


հա, ու մինչև մենք իշխանափոխություն կանենք, Կինո Մոսկվան էլ վարի կտան, դպրոցների հերն էլ ընդեղ կանիծեն, ասածդ բիլիարդանոցն էլ վրեն...

----------

Ariadna (24.07.2010), Chuk (24.07.2010), Tig (24.07.2010), Շինարար (25.07.2010), Տրիբուն (27.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> այսինքն , մի "հիմար" քարը գլորեց փոսը, յոթը խելոք գնացիք էտ քարը հանելու՞՞՞՞"
> էհ, դրանից առաջ կինո մասկվան էր, վաղը լինելու ա կարապի լճի տեղը բիլիարդանոց սարքելու նախագիծը… ու սենց անվերջ զբաղվելու էք իրանց "հիմարությունների" դեմ պայքարով՞՞՞, 
> … կարածեմ սա կոչվում է քթից բռնած ման տալ 
> 
> 
> ասածց ինչ է: կարելի է կատարել իշխանափոխություն, և հետո բոլոր իրանց ընդունած ապօրինի օրենքները չեղյալ հայտարարել: ընդում մինչև Լևոնին ու Քոչին պետության հաշվին պալատներ ու այլ լգոտաներից զրկելը


Դիվի, միշտ չի, որ կարելի է հետո «ետարկել»:
Այո՛, ցավոք մեզ «քթից բռնած ման են տալիս», բայց չբռնվելը ու ման չգալը նշանակում ա ավելի մեծ փորձանքի մեջ ընկնել: Ու մնում ա ներկա ունեցածդ պահելու հրամայականը: Իսկ եթե արագ իշխանափոխության ռեալ հնարավորություն լինի, բնականաբար պետք ա տասը ձեռով լծվել էդ գործին:

----------

davidus (24.07.2010), Tig (24.07.2010), Շինարար (25.07.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> հա, ու մինչև մենք իշխանափոխություն կանենք, Կինո Մոսկվան էլ վարի կտան, դպրոցների հերն էլ ընդեղ կանիծեն, ասածդ բիլիարդանոցն էլ վրեն...


սա հայտնի տեխնոլոգիա է, ու ոչ միայն քաղաքական դաշտից: ուժերը ջլատելու ու հակառակորդին թուլացնելու համար ստեղծել իրարից անկախ լիքը խմդիրներ, ու մասնատել հակառակորդի ուժերը:
ինչն՞ է ճիշտ ճանապարհը այս դեպքում՛: չջլատվել, առաջնայինը թողած չընկնել ածանցիալի հետևից: ու այդ ուժերը կենտրոնացնել ուժեղ ու հուժկու հարձակման վրա:
իսկ ինչ՞ արեց կոնգրեսը: ինքը շատ մեծ ուրախությամբ մասնակցեց այդ 
ջլատմանը: ինչ՞ է, իմ ասած պրիմիտիվ բանը իրանք չգիտեին՞: լավ էլ գիտեին: այսինքն իրանք խաղում են Սերժենց խաղերը ու դրա մեջ ներքաշում ժողովրդի ակտիվ մասին, որպեսի մի երկրոդական բանով  նրանք /դուք/ զբաղվեք. ու հիմնական հարցերում "գլխացավանք" չդառնաք :
նույն տիգրան սարգսայանը, նույն սերոժը, նույն քոչը… սրանք բոլորն էլ լևոնի հետ մի թիմ են եղել և կան մինչև հիմա:
իսկ իրանք խաղեր տալով, ազատվում են իրանցից անցանկալի անձերից: Վանոյին քշին իրա գյուղը, Վազգենին սպանին, Նիկոլին կոոխին բանտը…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:49 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:47 ----------




> Դիվի, միշտ չի, որ կարելի է հետո «ետարկել»:


Չուկ ջան: մեր նման երկրում միշտ էլ կարելի ա: դու չես ենթադրում չէ՞ որ մի ընենց երկիր է մեր երկիրը, որ դրան շատ լուրջ նայենք:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան: մեր նման երկրում միշտ էլ կարելի ա: դու չես ենթադրում չէ՞ որ մի ընենց երկիր է մեր երկիրը, որ դրան շատ լուրջ նայենք:


 Դիվի, ես չգիտեմ, հիմա ինչքանո՞վ է իմաստավորված իմ տեսակետը պնդելը (փաստարկներ բերելը), քեզ՝ իմ համոզմունքների իրավացիության մեջ համոզելու համար: Դա հասկանալու համար տամ հարց, որի պատասխանից հասկանալի կլինի, եթե դեմ չես: 
Այսպիսով, պատկերացնենք որ քթից ման տալու համար ո՛չ կինո Մոսկվայի ամառային դահլիճի խնդիրն են առաջ քաշել, ո՛չ էլ օտարալեզու դպրոցների, այլ ուրիշ խնդիր: Ու հիմա փորձում եմ գտնել խնդիր, որը քո համար նույնքան անընդունելի կլինի, որքան իմ համար օտարալեզու դպրոց բացելու համար մեր պետության ամենակարևորը օրենքներից մեկի՝ լեզվի մասին օրենքի նման խմբագրման անթույլատրելիությունն է:

Դիցուք կառավարությունը հանդես է գալիս նախաձեռնությամբ, որն ասում է, որ ժամանակին մեր պապերը երկրի զարգացման ամենակարևոր հատվածները օգտագործել են տվյալ պահի սրբության շինություններ սարքելու համար ու անհրաժեշտ է հիմա այդ հողերը օգտագործել՝ կառավարական օբյեկտներ սարքելու համար: Այս խնդիրն իրագործելու համար պարոնայք որոշում են քանդել Գառնու հեթանոսական տաճարը, Զվարթնոց համալիրը, Էջմիածնի վանքը, Նորավանքի գողտրիկ եկեղեցին: Արի չքննարկենք հարցը, թե ինչքան է նման բանի հնարավորությունը, այլ խոսենք «դիցուք»-ի լեզվով: Այսպիսով, եթե դրվում է նման խնդիր, խնդրում եմ ասա քո անելիքն ու վերաբերմունքը:

----------

davidus (25.07.2010), Tig (24.07.2010), Սամսար (24.07.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ով որ չէր հավատում, որ էս ամբողջ աղմուկը հենց ռուսական դպրոցների պատճառով է ու ռուսների պատվերով, թող նայի վիդեոն։
> 
> http://rian.ru/press_video/20100720/256646787.html


Կարինե Դանիելյանի ելույթը շատ հավանեցի:

----------

Ariadna (24.07.2010), Tig (24.07.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

> Վարչապետի կարծիքով՝ հարկավոր է մեր քաղաքացիներին, ինչպես նաև մասնավոր ներդրողներին տալ այլընտրանքային մասնավոր միջնակարգ ուսումնական հաստատություններ ունենալու հնարավորություն, որտեղ որոշ առարկաներ պետք է դասավանդվեն օտար լեզուներով, որովհետև բազմազանությունը ընդհանուր առմամբ կրթական համակարգի բարեփոխումներին, կրթական համակարգում որակի բարձրացմանը։


Պարոն վարչապետ ջան, թե վարչապետ ես ու Նժդեհի գաղափարները կրող կուսակցության անդամ, նենց արա, որ ոչ 
թե «*մեր քաղաքացիներին, ինչպես նաև մասնավոր ներդրողներին տալ այլընտրանքային մասնավոր միջնակարգ ուսումնական հաստատություններ ունենալու հնարավորություն*»(սա ցինիզմ է՝ կրթության ոլորտը մաքուր բիզնեսի վերածելը), այլ, որ էդ ներդրումներն ուղղվեն հայկական հանրակրթական դպրոցներ։ Եթե հիմա չես կարողանում արգելել եսիմինչ աղանդների մուտքը դպրոց, ապա հետո դա ինչպես ես անելու, երբ տաս սեփական դպրոցում ներդրողի  ուզած գաղափարախոսությունունը քարոզելու հնարավորություն։ Քո բակում չես կարող կարգուկանոն հաստաել, ուրիշի բակում՝ պարզ ա, որ չես կարա։




> «Հայաստանը մտցնում ենք որոշակի տուպիկ, իզիոլյացիայի ենք ենթարկում միջազգային զարգացումներից»


Ո՞նց ա երևում, որ կրթությունը կամ հայկական չի, կամ հայերեն իմացող հայերի հետ քիչ ա շփվում ու հայերեն քիչ ա կարդում։




> «Ավելին` մեր հասարակության գերակշիռ մասը կողմնակից է այս տարբերակին և մոտավորապես 70 տոկոսը կողմնակից է, որ այս օրենսդրական փոփոխությունը տեղի ունենա և այդպիսի մասնավոր ներդրումներ անպայման լինեն»,– ընդգծել է Տիգրան Սարգսյանը։


Ո՞վ ա հարցում անցկացրել, ո՞վ ա ժողովրդին դուզգյունի բացատրել զարգացումների հնարավոր սցենարները։ Ո՞ւմ դարդ ու ցավն ա կտրվելու հայոց պատմության դասագիրքը անգլերեն թարգմանի ու սովորացնի։ Ռո՞ւսի, թե էնտեղ բիզնես անող Ռուբեն Վարդանյանի, թե ամերիկացու ու Հայաստանից յախա թափ տվող ամերիկահայի։ Կուզենայի այս հարցը անձամբ վարչապետին տալ, բայց ինքը կարծեմ բլոգ չունի։ Թե ունի՝ տեղը ասեք։

----------

mkofranc (24.07.2010), Tig (24.07.2010)

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> *Ո՞վ ա հարցում անցկացրել, ո՞վ ա ժողովրդին դուզգյունի բացատրել զարգացումների հնարավոր սցենարները։* Ո՞ւմ դարդ ու ցավն ա կտրվելու հայոց պատմության դասագիրքը անգլերեն թարգմանի ու սովորացնի։ Ռո՞ւսի, թե էնտեղ բիզնես անող Ռուբեն Վարդանյանի, թե ամերիկացու ու Հայաստանից յախա թափ տվող ամերիկահայի։ Կուզենայի այս հարցը անձամբ վարչապետին տալ, բայց ինքը կարծեմ բլոգ չունի։ Թե ունի՝ տեղը ասեք։


Հեռուստացոյցից տեսայ՝ Ճամբարում 15 - 17 տարեկան պատանիների հետ էր զրուցում մեծարգոյ Վարչապետը, նրանք էլ համաձայն գտնուեցին: Պանդուխտ





ՀԱՎԱՔՎԵՆՔ ՀԱՅԵՐՈՎ, ԱՆԳԼԵՐԵՆ ԽՈՍԵՆՔ 



> «Այս շաբաթ, բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր Երեւանում են, սիրով հրավիրում ենք Սիվիլիթաս հիմնադրամի եւ Քաունթերփարթ Ինթերնեշնլի կազմակերպած համատեղ միջոցառմանը, որ վերնագրել ենք «Մշակույթի քաղաքականությունը»` ոչ հայերեն կառուցված այս տողերը թեպետ արդեն իսկ հուշում են, որ ինչ միջոցառում էլ լինի, խոսքի մշակույթն այնտեղ բացակա է լինելու, այնուհանդերձ, շարունակում եմ կարդալ: 
> 
> Պարզվում է, կազմակերպիչները բացառիկ իրադարձություն են համարում այն, որ սույն միջոցառման թե քննարկման հյուրերը Ատոմ Էգոյանն ու Արսինե Խանջյանն են, որոնց աշխատանքի շնորհիվ, ըստ հրավիրողների, հայերի անունը ներկայացվում է միջազգային մշակութային բեմահարթակում:
> Միջոցառման ընթացքում Ատոմ Էգոյանը պիտի ներկայացներ Հրայր Բազե Խաչերյանի լուսանկարները եւ Արմեն Քյուրքչյանի «Հայկական զարդարվեստ» գիրքը: Եվ, պատկերացնում եք, Անի Պլազա հյուրանոցի Անի սրահում հավաքված այս հայտնի հայերը որոշել են հանդիպումն անցկացնել անգլերենով: Չէ, սա արդեն զավեշտ է: 
> Փաստորեն Հայաստանում գործող կազմակերպությունը ուղղակի ոտնահարում է երկրի հիմնական օրենքը` սահմանադրությունը: Մի խումբ հայեր հավաքվել անգլերենով քննարկում են հայկական զարդարվեստը եւ հայ լուսանկարչի՝ Հայաստանը ներկայացնող լուսանկարները:
> Ես չգնացի այդ հանդիպմանը, բայց բացառիկ մտավորական Սամվել Կարապետյանը հատուկ գնացել էր: Գնացել էր, ինչ որ պետք է, ասել էր եւ զայրացած լքել դահլիճը: 
> «Նախօրեին արդեն Հրայր Բազեի հետ հանդիպել էի, նա նվիրել էր իր գիրքը եւ, ըստ էության, այդ միջոցառմանը գնացի բացառապես նրա համար, որ հասկանամ` ինչու պիտի Հայաստանում, ուր թե՛ մասնակիցները, թե՛ հրավիրյալները հայեր են, հայերենը թարգմանաբար ներկայացվի: Եվ ուրեմն, մտա, կազմակերպիչներից մեկը մոտեցավ, թե` եթե թարգմանության խնդիր ունեք, ապահովենք։ 
> Ասացի` ես Հայաստանում եմ, եւ նման խնդիր չպետք է ունենամ: Ասացի, այդ դուք պիտի խնդիր ունենաք օրենքի հետ, քանի որ այսպիսով խախտում եք սահմանադրությունը: Նրանք էլ թե` միջոցառման պատվավոր հյուրերն են ցանկացել, որ անգլերեն անցկացվի այն, եթե չեք ուզում մասնակցել, կարող եք գնալ»: Ահա այսպես:
> Բնականաբար Սամվել Կարապետյանը լքել էր այն եւ դուրս եկել: 
> Այս համատեքստում անհեթեթ ու անիմաստ է դառնում Ատոմ Էգոյանի եւ Արսինեի «հայություն քարոզող» մշակութային քաղաքականությունը, քանզի, պարզվում է, նրանք բացարձակ չգիտեն ու չեն հասկանում, որ լեզուն է նախեւառաջ մշակութային քաղաքականության հիմքը: Արդ, ո՞րն է նախկին արտգործնախարար Վարդան Օսկանյանի հիմնադրած կազմակերպության քաղաքականության էությունը։


ԱՆԱՀԻՏ ԵՍԱՅԱՆ

----------

Tig (24.07.2010), Սամսար (25.07.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի, ես չգիտեմ, հիմա ինչքանո՞վ է իմաստավորված իմ տեսակետը պնդելը (փաստարկներ բերելը), քեզ՝ իմ համոզմունքների իրավացիության մեջ համոզելու համար: Դա հասկանալու համար տամ հարց, որի պատասխանից հասկանալի կլինի, եթե դեմ չես: 
> Այսպիսով, պատկերացնենք որ քթից ման տալու համար ո՛չ կինո Մոսկվայի ամառային դահլիճի խնդիրն են առաջ քաշել, ո՛չ էլ օտարալեզու դպրոցների, այլ ուրիշ խնդիր: Ու հիմա փորձում եմ գտնել խնդիր, որը քո համար նույնքան անընդունելի կլինի, որքան իմ համար օտարալեզու դպրոց բացելու համար մեր պետության ամենակարևորը օրենքներից մեկի՝ լեզվի մասին օրենքի նման խմբագրման անթույլատրելիությունն է:
> 
> Դիցուք կառավարությունը հանդես է գալիս նախաձեռնությամբ, որն ասում է, որ ժամանակին մեր պապերը երկրի զարգացման ամենակարևոր հատվածները օգտագործել են տվյալ պահի սրբության շինություններ սարքելու համար ու անհրաժեշտ է հիմա այդ հողերը օգտագործել՝ կառավարական օբյեկտներ սարքելու համար: Այս խնդիրն իրագործելու համար պարոնայք որոշում են քանդել Գառնու հեթանոսական տաճարը, Զվարթնոց համալիրը, Էջմիածնի վանքը, Նորավանքի գողտրիկ եկեղեցին: Արի չքննարկենք հարցը, թե ինչքան է նման բանի հնարավորությունը, այլ խոսենք «դիցուք»-ի լեզվով: Այսպիսով, եթե դրվում է նման խնդիր, խնդրում եմ ասա քո անելիքն ու վերաբերմունքը:


Չուկ ջան, ես իմ վերաբերմունքը վաղուց եմ հայտնել, ու չեմ զլանա էլի կրկնելուց:
Եթե իշխանույթունը բռնազավթել են  մի խումբ ավազակներ, ապա ոչ թե պետք է նրանց հետևից ման գալ ու իրանց կեղտոտ խրախճանքի հետքերը մաքրել , այլ նրանց փորձել առանց բռնության , քաղաքակրիթ մեթոդներով հեռացնել իշխանությունից, իսկ եթե այդպես չի ստացվում, ապա դա անել բռնի, ոչ քաղաքակիրթ ճանապարհով: ու նաև առաջարկել եմ մի քանի անգամ դա անելու պրակտիկ ուղի: որն է , ազգովի փող ենք հավաքում, շատ փող, մեծ գոմար, ու  այդ գումարով այդ անասուններին խփել տալիս, վարձելով աշխարհի ամենապրոֆի քիլլերներին:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ես իմ վերաբերմունքը վաղուց եմ հայտնել, ու չեմ զլանա էլի կրկնելուց:
> Եթե իշխանույթունը բռնազավթել են  մի խումբ ավազակներ, ապա ոչ թե պետք է նրանց հետևից ման գալ ու իրանց կեղտոտ խրախճանքի հետքերը մաքրել , այլ նրանց փորձել առանց բռնության , քաղաքակրիթ մեթոդներով հեռացնել իշխանությունից, իսկ եթե այդպես չի ստացվում, ապա դա անել բռնի, ոչ քաղաքակիրթ ճանապարհով: ու նաև առաջարկել եմ մի քանի անգամ դա անելու պրակտիկ ուղի: որն է , ազգովի փող ենք հավաքում, շատ փող, մեծ գոմար, ու  այդ գումարով այդ անասուններին խփել տալիս, վարձելով աշխարհի ամենապրոֆի քիլլերներին:


Դիվի, սա իմ հարցի պատասխանը չէր:
Ունենք ռեալ իրավիճակ, այդ իրավիճակում ժամանակի տվյալ պահին տվյալ տեղում իշխանափոխությունը ռեալ չի, ցանկալի է: Նրանք անում են իմ ասածը, փորձում են ավերել վերոշարադրյալ մշակութային կոթողները: Դու տվյալ դեպքում ունես հնարավորություն «քթից բռնած ման գալու» ու այդ վանդալիզմը չթույլատրելու ու ցավոք էդ պահին չես կարող մեր երկուսի ուզած՝ ավազակապետության խնդիրները լուծելու: Քո անելիքն այդ դեպքում:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի, սա իմ հարցի պատասխանը չէր:
> Ունենք ռեալ իրավիճակ, այդ իրավիճակում ժամանակի տվյալ պահին տվյալ տեղում իշխանափոխությունը ռեալ չի, ցանկալի է: Նրանք անում են իմ ասածը, փորձում են ավերել վերոշարադրյալ մշակութային կոթողները: Դու տվյալ դեպքում ունես հնարավորություն «քթից բռնած ման գալու» ու այդ վանդալիզմը չթույլատրելու ու ցավոք էդ պահին չես կարող մեր երկուսի ուզած՝ ավազակապետության խնդիրները լուծելու: Քո անելիքն այդ դեպքում:


քո նկարագրած կոնկրետ դեպքում միանշանակ՝ արգելելը

----------

Chuk (24.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> քո նկարագրած կոնկրետ դեպքում միանշանակ՝ արգելելը


Շնորհակալություն:
Սա է ու ընդամենը սա մեր մոտիվացիան: Մենք ցավոք ռեալ գնահատում ենք, որ էս պահին իշխանափոխությունը ռեալ չի: Անձամբ իմ գերնպատակն է դա ու ցանկացած հավանական պայքարի դրա համար կգնամ: Բայց դա ցանկությունն է: Իսկ կոնկրետ խնդիրները իմ համար նույնքան անթույլատրելի ու հետ չբերվող են, որքան մշակութային այդ կոթողների վերացումը: Էս ասածս այդքան էլ չի վերաբերվում Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնի ամառային դահլիճին, այդ խնդիրը իմ մոտ այդ աստիճան սուր չի դրված, իսկ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման համար (ոչ թե օտարալեզու մի քանի դպրոցի բացումը) իմ երկրի կարևորագույն օրենքներից մեկում նման անթույլատրելի խմբագրում անելը իմ համար նույնքան լուրջ ու չետարկվող խնդիր է դիտարկվում: Վստահ եմ, որ շատերի էլՊ

----------

davidus (25.07.2010), mkofranc (28.07.2010), Tig (25.07.2010), Շինարար (25.07.2010), Սամսար (25.07.2010), Տրիբուն (27.07.2010)

----------


## mkofranc

Կռազի  շոֆեր վարչապետիկին
  դու ոչ հայերեն ես կարգին խոսում, ոչ էլ անգլերեն  : Դու հարցազրույց ես տալիս մի քանի հեռուսատաընկերություններին, իբր հայերենով, բայց  շատերի համար անհասկանալի մնաց թե Շանխայ, ռեֆորմ, իզոլյացիա, տուպիկ  և նման այլ օտարածին բառեր որտեղից.....  
Իսկ հարցազրույց վերցնող լրագրողները ... ժպտերեսիկներ ու ամաչող << պրոֆեսիոնալներ>> էին, ու զարմացնում էր դաշնակցական  Երկիր Մեդիա հեռուստաընկերության լրագրողի պասիվությունը  այդ դպրոցների հարցի քննարկման ժամանակ:

----------

Chilly (03.09.2010), Chuk (24.07.2010), Tig (25.07.2010), Ձայնալար (26.07.2010), Սամսար (25.07.2010), Տրիբուն (27.07.2010)

----------


## davidus

> ինչն՞ է ճիշտ ճանապարհը այս դեպքում՛: չջլատվել, առաջնայինը թողած չընկնել *ածանցիալի* հետևից: ու այդ ուժերը կենտրոնացնել ուժեղ ու հուժկու հարձակման վրա:


եթե Կինո Մոսկվան ինչ-ինչ պատճառով, զոռով-շառով կարելի ա ածանցյալ համարել, դպրոցների հարցը ածանցյալ չի: Ինձ համար ածանցյալ չի:

----------

Chuk (25.07.2010), mkofranc (28.07.2010), Tig (25.07.2010), Ձայնալար (26.07.2010), Շինարար (25.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> եթե Կինո Մոսկվան ինչ-ինչ պատճառով, զոռով-շառով կարելի ա ածանցյալ համարել, դպրոցների հարցը ածանցյալ չի: Ինձ համար ածանցյալ չի:


ոչ էն ա ածանցյալ ոչ էլ էն… ոչ մի կոմպրոմիս… մի հատ արեցիր, միշտ ես անելու… քանի էս ռեժիմն ա ոչ մի կոմպրոմիս… մեր դժբախտությունները հենց դրանից են գալիս

----------

davidus (25.07.2010)

----------


## davidus

> ոչ էն ա ածանցյալ ոչ էլ էն… ոչ մի կոմպրոմիս… մի հատ արեցիր, միշտ ես անելու… քանի էս ռեժիմն ա ոչ մի կոմպրոմիս… մեր դժբախտությունները հենց դրանից են գալիս


Մեֆ ջան, ասածդ էլ ավելի ռադիկալ ա... էդ երկու խնդիրներն էլ հույժ կարևոր են, ու մեկը` ես, տենց եմ կարծում: Բայց եթե *խոսքի մեջ, օրինակի համար* համեմատելու լինենք Կինո Մոսկվան ու դպրոցները, էս միանշանակ դպրոցների խնդրի կողմը կբռնեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ասածդ էլ ավելի ռադիկալ ա... էդ երկու խնդիրներն էլ հույժ կարևոր են, ու մեկը` ես, տենց եմ կարծում: Բայց եթե *խոսքի մեջ, օրինակի համար* համեմատելու լինենք Կինո Մոսկվան ու դպրոցները, էս միանշանակ դպրոցների խնդրի կողմը կբռնեմ:


տենց խնդիր դժվար լինի Դավ ջան, եթե դպրոցը զիջեցիր Կինոմոսկվան էլ ես ձեռից տալու… Կինոմոսկվան զիջեցիր՝ դպրոցները… ստեղ պրիցիպի հարց էլ ա… սրանց հետ տենց պտի լինես… մատդ տնկեցիր ձեռդ են քաշում…

----------

Chuk (25.07.2010), davidus (25.07.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դիվի, սա իմ հարցի պատասխանը չէր:
> Ունենք ռեալ իրավիճակ, այդ իրավիճակում ժամանակի տվյալ պահին տվյալ տեղում իշխանափոխությունը ռեալ չի, ցանկալի է: Նրանք անում են իմ ասածը, փորձում են ավերել վերոշարադրյալ մշակութային կոթողները: Դու տվյալ դեպքում ունես հնարավորություն «քթից բռնած ման գալու» ու այդ վանդալիզմը չթույլատրելու ու ցավոք էդ պահին չես կարող մեր երկուսի ուզած՝ ավազակապետության խնդիրները լուծելու: Քո անելիքն այդ դեպքում:


Կարող ա տեղին չեմ ասում էս ասելիքս, բայց ուզում եմ ասեմ: 

Հա, ասենք թե հիմա ավազակապետության խնդիրը չենք կարողանում լուծել, բայց ասենք էս պահին կարող ենք ինչ-որ կերպ ազդել իշխանությունների վրա ու լուծել ասենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացելու կամ չբացելու հարցը, ու պետք ա ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացնել հենց էտ հարցի վրա: Համաձայն եմ: 

Բայց հիմա, մի հատ ուրիշնդիր առաջ քաշենք, ասենք անտառահատումն ու փայտանյութի արտահանումը Հայաստանից: Կա նման խնդիր Հայաստանում, թե՞ ոչ: Կա: Առաջնային խնդիր ա, թե՞ չէ: Առաջնային ա: Հետաքրքիր ա ազգապահպանման, նորմալ հայրենիք-երկիր ունենալու տեսանկյունից ո՞ր հարցն ա ավելի կարևոր, օտարալեզու դպրոցների բաց ու փակ լինելը, թե՞ անտառների լինել-չլինելը: Դժվար ա ասել: Իմ համար անտառներն ավելի կարևոր են, ուրիշի համար դպրոցներն են ավելի կարևոր: Բա հիմա ո՞ր հարցի վրա ուշդարությունը կենտրոնացնենք: Պատասխան - ավազակապետությունը քանդելու:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարող ա տեղին չեմ ասում էս ասելիքս, բայց ուզում եմ ասեմ: 
> 
> Հա, ասենք թե հիմա ավազակապետության խնդիրը չենք կարողանում լուծել, բայց ասենք էս պահին կարող ենք ինչ-որ կերպ ազդել իշխանությունների վրա ու լուծել ասենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացելու կամ չբացելու հարցը, ու պետք ա ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացնել հենց էտ հարցի վրա: Համաձայն եմ: 
> 
> Բայց հիմա, մի հատ ուրիշնդիր առաջ քաշենք, ասենք անտառահատումն ու փայտանյութի արտահանումը Հայաստանից: Կա նման խնդիր Հայաստանում, թե՞ ոչ: Կա: Առաջնային խնդիր ա, թե՞ չէ: Առաջնային ա: Հետաքրքիր ա ազգապահպանման, նորմալ հայրենիք-երկիր ունենալու տեսանկյունից ո՞ր հարցն ա ավելի կարևոր, օտարալեզու դպրոցների բաց ու փակ լինելը, թե՞ անտառների լինել-չլինելը: Դժվար ա ասել: Իմ համար անտառներն ավելի կարևոր են, ուրիշի համար դպրոցներն են ավելի կարևոր: Բա հիմա ո՞ր հարցի վրա ուշդարությունը կենտրոնացնենք: Պատասխան - ավազակապետությունը քանդելու:


Եթե անտառներին հատումներին դեմ լինողները, օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը դեմ լինողները, բոլոր՝ երկրին վնասող պրոցեսներին դեմ լինողները կարողանում են միավորվել ու պայքարել ավազակապետության դեմ, ապա անշուշտ ճիշտ ես: ԵԹե չեն կարողանում, ապա ավելի լավ է, որ ամեն խումբը իր լոկալ խնդիրն այդ պահին լուծի, քանց բոլոր խնդիրները մնան անլուծելի:

----------

davidus (30.07.2010), Tig (30.07.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե անտառներին հատումներին դեմ լինողները, օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը դեմ լինողները, բոլոր՝ երկրին վնասող պրոցեսներին դեմ լինողները կարողանում են միավորվել ու պայքարել ավազակապետության դեմ, ապա անշուշտ ճիշտ ես: ԵԹե չեն կարողանում, ապա ավելի լավ է, որ ամեն խումբը իր լոկալ խնդիրն այդ պահին լուծի, քանց բոլոր խնդիրները մնան անլուծելի:


Էտ նման ա նրան, որ մի 30 տարեկան մասկվիչի վրա մի հատ, երկու հատ զապչաստ փոխելով, մի քիչ էլ կյանքը երկարացնենք, որ մի քսան կիլոմետր էլ առաջ գնա: Ու հաշվի չենք առնում, որ տենց մի հատ երկու հատ զապչաստ փոխելով մասկվիչին իր կյանքը արհեստականորեն երկարացնելու հնարավորություն ենք տալիս: Ու մի օր էտ մասկվիչը ճամփին կսին տրաքելու ա, կամ էլ ձորն ա գլորվելու, ու սաղիս գլուխը ուտելու ա (հայալեզու ու օտարալեզու դպրոցներով, անտառներով, սևանով, բանով): Ու մեղավոր են լինելու ոչ միայն վարորդը, այլ նաև զապչաստ փոխողները:  

Չէ, Չուկ ջան, լավ ես ասում, բայց համոզիչ չի: Առանց երկար բարակ փիլիսոփայելու, վաղուց մասկվիչի փոխելու ժամանակն ա, ու դրա վրա ոչ մի զապչաստ չպիտի փոխվի: 

Մի քսան անգամ ասել եմ, որ ավազակապետության կազմակերպած միջոցառումներին մասնակցելը, ավելի ա ամրացնում ավազակապետության հիմքերը: Էս դպրոցների հաշվով ի՞նչ եղավ: Մի հատ ֆուֆլո շուխուռ քցեցին: Մենք սաղս խառնվեցինք իրար, առանց հասկանալու թե ինչին ենք դեմ կամ կողմ - օտարալեզուներին, ռուսականներին, միջազգայիններին, մերոնց ընդունվելուն, թե ուրիշների ..... ու սենց: Հետո ասեցին, յանիմ հասարակական քննարկումներ եղան: Էտ հասարակական քննարկումներն էլ հատուկ են միայն բարձր զարգացած քաղաքացիական-դեմոկրատական հասարակություններին: Ու վերջում էլ օրենքը չընդունեցին: Ծափ-ծափ-ծափ: Ի՜նչ երկիր ենք: Ապեր, լուրջ բողոքելու բան էլ չկա: Սենց դպրոցա-լեզվական կարգի պրոբլեմներ դաժե Շվեդիայում կարող ա լինեն: Տեսնենք նաև լավը: Կեցցե՝ն Հայոց իշխանությունները: Առա՛ջ Հայաստան:   

Ի՞նչ արեցինք մենք մեր էս օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ ծիպա պայքարով - ամրացրեցքին ավազակապետության հիմքերը:

----------


## Chuk

> Էտ նման ա նրան, որ մի 30 տարեկան մասկվիչի վրա մի հատ, երկու հատ զապչաստ փոխելով, մի քիչ էլ կյանքը երկարացնենք, որ մի քսան կիլոմետր էլ առաջ գնա: Ու հաշվի չենք առնում, որ տենց մի հատ երկու հատ զապչաստ փոխելով մասկվիչին իր կյանքը արհեստականորեն երկարացնելու հնարավորություն ենք տալիս: Ու մի օր էտ մասկվիչը ճամփին կսին տրաքելու ա, կամ էլ ձորն ա գլորվելու, ու սաղիս գլուխը ուտելու ա (հայալեզու ու օտարալեզու դպրոցներով, անտառներով, սևանով, բանով): Ու մեղավոր են լինելու ոչ միայն վարորդը, այլ նաև զապչաստ փոխողները:  
> 
> Չէ, Չուկ ջան, լավ ես ասում, բայց համոզիչ չի: Առանց երկար բարակ փիլիսոփայելու, վաղուց մասկվիչի փոխելու ժամանակն ա, ու դրա վրա ոչ մի զապչաստ չպիտի փոխվի: 
> 
> Մի քսան անգամ ասել եմ, որ ավազակապետության կազմակերպած միջոցառումներին մասնակցելը, ավելի ա ամրացնում ավազակապետության հիմքերը: Էս դպրոցների հաշվով ի՞նչ եղավ: Մի հատ ֆուֆլո շուխուռ քցեցին: Մենք սաղս խառնվեցինք իրար, առանց հասկանալու թե ինչին ենք դեմ կամ կողմ - օտարալեզուներին, ռուսականներին, միջազգայիններին, մերոնց ընդունվելուն, թե ուրիշների ..... ու սենց: Հետո ասեցին, յանիմ հասարակական քննարկումներ եղան: Էտ հասարակական քննարկումներն էլ հատուկ են միայն բարձր զարգացած քաղաքացիական-դեմոկրատական հասարակություններին: Ու վերջում էլ օրենքը չընդունեցին: Ծափ-ծափ-ծափ: Ի՜նչ երկիր ենք: Ապեր, լուրջ բողոքելու բան էլ չկա: Սենց դպրոցա-լեզվական կարգի պրոբլեմներ դաժե Շվեդիայում կարող ա լինեն: Տեսնենք նաև լավը: Կեցցե՝ն Հայոց իշխանությունները: Առա՛ջ Հայաստան:   
> 
> Ի՞նչ արեցինք մենք մեր էս օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ ծիպա պայքարով - ամրացրեցքին ավազակապետության հիմքերը:


Տրիբուն ձյա, կարճ ու կոնկրետ. էս տիպի գրառումներից ու իբր խելոք վերլուծություններից հոգնել եմ:
Գնա փոխի իշխանությանը, մասկվիչիդ, ապեր, իսկ ես ամեն բան կանեմ, ինչը կկարողանամ ու ինձնից կհասնի, որ օտարալեզու դպրոց չբացվի, որ մասկվիչս առանց զապչաստի չմնա:

----------

davidus (30.07.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, կարճ ու կոնկրետ. էս տիպի գրառումներից ու իբր խելոք վերլուծություններից հոգնել եմ:
> Գնա փոխի իշխանությանը, մասկվիչիդ, ապեր, իսկ ես ամեն բան կանեմ, ինչը կկարողանամ ու ինձնից կհասնի, որ օտարալեզու դպրոց չբացվի, որ մասկվիչս առանց զապչաստի չմնա:


Իբր չի է, լավ էլ խելոք ա:  :Tongue: 

Ապեր, ես իմ մասկվիչը վաղուց ծախել եմ, մառշուտկով եմ ման գալիս ....... պրիտոմ շոֆեռն էլ օտարազգի:  :LOL:

----------


## Tig

*Բաց նամակ՝ Լեզվի մասին և Հանրակրթության մասին օրենքների փոփոխությունները հետ կանչելու կոչով*
16:51 • 04.08.10

Օգոստոսի 4-ին, Գյումրիում «Շիրակ կենտրոն» ՀԿ-ի և «Մենք դե՛մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խմբի նախաձեռնությամբ ժուռնալիստների «Ասպարեզ» ակումբում տեղի է ունեցել քննարկում՝ նվիրված Կառավարության կողմից Ազգային Ժողովին ներկայացված և առաջին ընթերցմամբ ընդունված «Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքներում առաջարկվող փոփոխություններին: Քննարկմանը մասնակցել են Գյումրիում գործող հասարակական կազմակերպություններ, ԶԼՄ ներկայացուցիչներ և մտավորականներ: Հանդիպման ավարտին պատրաստվել և հրապարակվել է բաց նամակ ի պատասխան «Դիլիջան» միջազգային դպրոցի ստեղծման նախաձեռնողների՝ վերջերս Հանրային խորհրդին ուղղված բաց նամակի:

Ժողովի մասնակիցները նամակում իրենց մտահոգություններն ու առաջարկներն են ներկայացրել
«ա. բարձրակարգ օտարալեզու դպրոցը բազմաթիվ բացասական հետևանքներ կունենա դեռ կայացման ընթացքում գտնվող հայալեզու միջնակարգ կրթական համակարգի համար.

բ. հայերեն լեզվով այդ ծրագրի, ինչպես նաև այլ բարձրորակ միջազգային կրթական ծրագրերի, իրականացման դեպքում, ՀՀ միջնակարգ կրթական համակարգը զերծ կմնա այդ վտանգներից, և ընդհակառակը` հնարավորություն կստանա զարգացման մի նոր փուլ մտնել.

գ. լիովին մերժելի համարելով Կառավարության «Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքների փոփոխությունների նախագծերը, դիմում ենք Կառավարությանը և Ազգային Ժողովին դրանք հետ կանչելու պահանջով: Դրա փոխարեն անհրաժեշտ ենք համարում մասնագետների և հանրության լայն մասնակցությամբ հայալեզու հանրակրթության խնդիրների շուրջ ծավալուն քննարկումներ սկսել»:

Նշվում է, որ բաց նամակը ազատ է ստորագրությունների համար: Համաձայնություն կարելի է ուղարկել asparezclub@yahoo.com, info@shirakcentre.org էլեկտրոնային հասցեներին:

Tert.am

----------

Ariadna (05.08.2010), Սամսար (05.08.2010)

----------


## davidus

Մեր դպրոցը մեր տան պատշգամբից երևում է, այսինքն՝ մեր շենքն ու դպրոցը նույն փողոցի տարբեր մայթերի վրա են: Սովորական հանրակրթական դպրոց է: Թեքում-ծռում առանձնապես չունի: Բայց չգիտես ինչի էսօր երեխեքին "Учят в школе" երգով էին դիմավորում:  :Angry2:   :Angry2:   Ջղայնությանս չափ չկար:

Հ.Գ. պարոն նախարար, այ նախիր, փոխանակ ուսուցիչներին ստիպես "հորս արև"-ով երդվել, ավելի լավա պատվիրի, թող մի քանի հատ հայերեն մանկական-դպրոցական երգեր գրեն, որ երեխեքը էդ երգերի տակ գնան դպրոց, ոչ թե... "Учят в школе, yчят в школе, учят в школе...."  :Angry2:

----------

Ariadna (01.09.2010), Rammstein (01.09.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (03.09.2010), Tig (01.09.2010), Ձայնալար (01.09.2010), Շինարար (01.09.2010), Սամսար (01.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (07.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

*Երթ՝ «Հանուն հայալեզու կրթության» կարգախոսով*
13:37 • 03.09.10

Կիրակի` սեպտեմբերի 5-ին, ժամը 12:30 բազմաթիվ հասարակական կազմակերպություններ և քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություններ կմիանան «Հանուն հայալեզու կրթության» կարգախոսով անցկացվելիք արտոնված երթին, որը կմեկնարկի Մատենադարանի հարթակից և Մաշտոցի պողոտայով կձգվի դեպի Սուրբ Սարգիս եկեղեցի։

«Այսօր, երբ Ազգային ժողովի կողմից առաջին ընթերցմամբ ընդունված տխրահռչակ նախագծով աննախադեպ սրությամբ վտանգվում է մայրենի լեզուն և հայ ինքնության արդիականացման հնարավորությունը, առավել քան կարևորվում է Մաշտոցի գործունեության խորհուրդը։

Հայոց լեզվով դպրության հազարվեցհարյուրամյա պատմությունը նրա պարբերական նորացման վկայությունն է։ Այսօր ևս այն ունի բավարար հիմքեր` համապատասխանելու իր ժամանակի պահանջներին և նորանալու, բայց ոչ երբեք օտարալեզու դառնալու գնով»,- ասվում է «Մենք դե՛մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը» նախաձեռնության տարածած հաղորդագրությունում։

«Մենք դե՛մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը» հասարակական նախաձեռնությունը միանում է երթին և կոչ է անում բոլոր մտահոգված անհատներին և կազմակերպություններին նունպես մասնակցել դրան։

Երթին կմիանան նաև մի շարք հասարակական կազմակերպություններ, որոնք մինչև այդ կկատարեն ուխտագնացություն դեպի Օշականի սբ. Մեսրոպ Մաշտոց եկեղեցի, այդ թվում։

Tert.am

----------

Chuk (03.09.2010), davidus (03.09.2010), Rammstein (03.09.2010), Սամսար (03.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

Կգամ.... Տիգ?

----------


## Tig

> Կգամ.... Տիգ?


Դավ ջան, ես հլը հաստատ չգիտեմ կհարմարացնեմ թե չէ… «ռեմոնտի» մեջ ենք… բայց 90% մասնակցելու եմ/ենք/…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:16 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:13 ----------




> Կգամ.... Տիգ?


Դավ ջան, ես հլը հաստատ չգիտեմ կհարմարացնեմ թե չէ… «ռեմոնտի» մեջ ենք… բայց 90% մասնակցելու եմ/ենք/…

----------


## Tig

*Հայոց այբուբենի տառերն «այցելել» են Մաշտոցի գերեզման*
11:31 • 06.09.10

Նոր ուսումնական տարվա առաջին կիրակի օրը՝ սեպտեմբերի 5-ին, մի շարք հասարակական կազմակերպություններ և անհատներ Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման դեմ ուղղված բողոքի ակցիա են անցկացրել։

Երթի մասնակիցները նաև կոչով դիմել են ՀՀ իշխանություններին, որում, մասնավորապես, ասվում է. «Մենք` «Հանուն հայալեզու հանրակրթության» կարգախոսով երթի մասնակիցներս, գիտակցելով, թե հայոց լեզվի և անկախության ապագայի տեսանկյունից ինչպիսի մեծ վտանգ է ներկայացնում օտարալեզու դպրոցների մուտքը Հայաստան, պահանջում ենք ՀՀ կառավարությունից հետ կանչել «Լեզվի և Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքներում փոփոխությունների օրինագիծը, հակառակ դեպքում` Ազգային ժողովից` մերժել այն։ Առաջարկում ենք օրինագիծը կասեցնելուց հետո կազմակերպել հասարակական քննարկումներ լեզվի և հանրակրթության խնդիրների շուրջ»։

Ակցիայի մասնակիցներն ուխտագնացություն են կատարել Օշական՝ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցի շիրիմին։ Իրենց հետ բերած այբուբենի տառերով զարդարելով Օշականի Սուրբ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոց եկեղեցու ցանկապատը՝ մասնակիցներն այնուհետև այցելել են Մաշտոցի գերեզման` երդվելով հավատարիմ մնալ նրա գործին: Պատարագին մասնակցելուց և մոմեր վառելուց հետո եկեղեցուն կից «Կարին» համույթի կատարմամբ ներկայացվել են ազգագրական երգեր և պարեր:

Այնուհետև վերադառնալով Երևան` ուխտագնացության մասնակիցները Մատենադարանի հարթակում` Մաշտոցի արձանի մոտ, միացել են մեկնարկող «Հանուն հայալեզու հանրակրթության» կարգախոսով երթին։ Վանկարկելով արդեն ավանդական դարձած «Կրթությունը հայերեն», «Հայ մանուկին հայ դպրոց», «Հայաստանի պետական լեզուն հայերենն է», «Գաղութացմանը` ո՛չ» և այլ կարգախոսներ` մի քանի հարյուր ցուցարարներ «Ո՛չ օտարալեզու դպրոցներին» գրությամբ պաստառները և շարժման խորհրդանիշը դարձած հայոց այբուբենի տառերը վեր պարզած` անցել են Մաշտոցի պողոտայով մինչև Սբ. Սարգիս եկեղեցի:

Ուխտագնացության և երթի նպատակն էր հասարակության ուշադրությունը ևս մեկ անգամ բևեռել Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցի ժառանգության պահպանման անհրաժեշտության վրա։

Երթի մասնակիցները նաև ողջունել են մի խումբ ֆրանսահայերի կողմից Փարիզում ՀՀ դեսպանատան առջև անցկացված բողոքի ցույցը, որի ընթացքում դեսպանին նամակ է հղվել։

Tert.am

հ.գ. ափսոս չկարողացա մասնակցեմ..... էդ ժամին «ստյաժկա» էինք անում...

----------

davidus (06.09.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (06.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> հ.գ. ափսոս չկարողացա մասնակցեմ..... էդ ժամին «ստյաժկա» էինք անում...


  :Beee:  Գոնե մասնակցեիք, մեզ էլ Վանաձորից էին բերել, մենք հազիվ Երևանի երթին հասանք, հետո նոր Օշական գնացինք :Jpit: , բայց էդ երթին եկողները քիչ էին ինչ որ :Xeloq: ...

----------

Tig (06.09.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ո՞վ էր բերել  :Think:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ո՞վ էր բերել


 Եսիմ, ես էլ էդպես կոնկրետ չիմացա, ինչ-որ կազմակերպություն էր ոնցոր, ինձ իմ ծանոթն էր ասել, որ Օշական Էլ են գնալու, ես էլ մնացածից անտեղյակ եկել էի :Blush:

----------

Chuk (06.09.2010), Tig (06.09.2010), Ձայնալար (06.09.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես կարճ ժամանակով գնացի: Իրոք սարսափելի քիչ էինք  :Sad:  Ի՞նչն է պատճառը:

----------


## Tig

Բյուր ջան մի հատ դիագնոզ տուր էս «դեժավիստին»… :Angry2: 

Պատկերացնում եք արտասահմանից 10000 ուսուցիչ հրավիրելը ինչ ծախսերի հետա կապված… Հետո էլ կասնե թե փող չունեն մեր հալալ զուլալ դպրոցների հմար… Չեմ հասկանում՝ էդ նախարարության վերնախավում լրիվ «ոչխարիզմա» տիրում…
Իսկ եթե դա «օտարների» փողերով են անելու՝ գրողի ծոցը կորչի նման օգնությունները… :Angry2: 



*Աշոտյանը Սաակաշվիլիի ելույթից դեժավյու է ապրել*
12:56 • 07.09.10

«Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքներում փոփոխության նախագիծը բովանդակային իմաստով բացարձակ կապ չունի Ռեգենտների կամ Դիլիջանի դպրոցի հետ։ Այդ դպրոցները կոնկրետ նախագծեր էին։ Այս մասին այսօրվա ասուլիսին ասաց ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանը։

«Օրենսդրական փաթեթը չի շաղկապվում Դիլիջանի դպրոցի բացման կամ չկառուցելու որոշման հետ։ Այդ օրենքը պետք է լինի»,- ասաց նա։

Միաժամանակ, նախարարը հույս հայտնեց, որ Դիլիջանի դպրոցը կհասնի իր նշանակետին և կդառնա գործող ուսումնական հաստատություն։ Այս համատեքստում Աշոտյանը օրինակ բերեց Վրաստանի կառավարության ծրագիրը՝ անգլերեն լեզուն դարձնել երկրի երկրորդ լեզուն։ Նախարարի խոսքով՝ 5 տարվա ընթացքում Վրաստանը նպատակ ունի արտասահմանից հրավիրել 10 հազար ուսուցիչ՝ անգլերեն դասավանդելու նպատակով ։

Այդ ուսուցիչները կլինեն անգլերեն լեզվի կրողներ ԱՄՆ-ից, Ավստրալիայից, Նոր Զելանդիայից, Բրիտանիայից և այլ երկրներից։

«Երբ ես կարդացի նրանց նախագահի ելույթը, հասկացա, որ դեժավյու ունեմ, քանի որ 6 ամիս առաջ նույն բանն ասում էինք մենք։ Ասում էինք, որ մեր հասարակությունը պետք է լինի բիլինգվալ»,- ասաց նախարարը՝ նշելով, որ Վրաստանում այդ ծրագիրն արդեն կյանքի է կոչվում։ Նախարարի խոսքով՝ ակնհայտ է, որ դա միջազգային միտում է և միջազգային տրենդ։

Հավելենք, որ նախարարը որոշել է այլևս չմեկնաբանել այն բոլոր «շահարկումները», թե օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացումը արվելու է հայագիտության հաշվին։ «Դա կրթության նախարարության մեկնաբանության առարկա չէ այլևս»,- ասաց նա։

Tert.am

----------

Chuk (07.09.2010), davidus (07.09.2010), Rammstein (07.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Վա՛խ մամա ջան  :Shok:

----------

davidus (07.09.2010), Rammstein (07.09.2010), Tig (07.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

:Shok:  :Shok: 
Արյա… սրանք լրիվ ե՞ն իրանց կորցրել…  :Aggressive: 

Ի դեպ, էն օրը հեռուստացույցով լսեցի, որ Ռուսաստանի չինովնիկներից եսիմով բլթցրել էր, որ Լատվիայում պետք ա ռուսերենը երկրորդ լեզու հռչակել, Լատվիայի նախագահն էլ ասել էր, որ տենց բան չի կարա լինի, ու էդ էն դեպքում, երբ որ Լատվիայի բնակչության քսանքանի տոկոսը ռուս ա:
Հայաստանո՞ւմ քանի տոկոսն ա այլազգի, գուցե 50, թե՞ 75…  :Angry2: 




> Վանկարկելով արդեն ավանդական դարձած «Կրթությունը հայերեն», «Հայ մանուկին հայ դպրոց», «Հայաստանի պետական լեզուն հայերենն է», «Գաղութացմանը` ո՛չ» և այլ կարգախոսներ` մի քանի հարյուր ցուցարարներ «Ո՛չ օտարալեզու դպրոցներին» գրությամբ պաստառները և շարժման խորհրդանիշը դարձած հայոց այբուբենի տառերը վեր պարզած` անցել են Մաշտոցի պողոտայով մինչև Սբ. Սարգիս եկեղեցի:


Բա էն որ «Լեզուն սուրբ է, ուրացողը` դավաճան» կարգախոսը դառավ «Լեզուն սուրբ է, ուրացողը` Աշոծյան»…  :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------

murmushka (08.09.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (08.09.2010), Tig (07.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա, ես էլ եմ ուզում երկլեզու հասարակություն  :Smile:  Ուզում եմ, որ հայերը խոսեն և´ արևելահայերեն, և´ արևմտահայերեն:  :Tongue:

----------

Rammstein (09.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2010), Սամսար (08.09.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Հայաստանո՞ւմ քանի տոկոսն ա այլազգի, գուցե 50, թե՞ 75…


Հոգեպես այլազգիները լիքն են։

----------

Tig (08.09.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հոգեպես այլազգիները լիքն են։


...ու զբաղեցնում են բարձր պաշտոններ...

----------

Նաիրուհի (08.09.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Հա, ես էլ եմ ուզում երկլեզու հասարակություն  Ուզում եմ, որ հայերը խոսեն և´ արևելահայերեն, և´ արևմտահայերեն:


Ես էլ եմ ուզում, Բյուր ջան, մենակ թե արևելահայերենն ու արևմտահայերենը միևնույն լեզվի երկու գրական տարբերակներն են  :Xeloq:  
(էս ի՜նչ մի խորացա)

----------

Պանդուխտ (08.09.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> ...ու զբաղեցնում են բարձր պաշտոններ...


Հեչ անպայման չէ։ Խոսքը սովորական մարդկանց մասին է։ Օր օրի վրա շատանում են ռուսերեն խոսողները։ Եթե մի հինգ տարի առաջ Երևանի փողոցներում հազվադեպ կլսեիր ռուսերեն լեզու, ապա հիմա դա ամենուրեք է։ Նրանց ոչ ոք չի ստիպում, մարդիկ այդպես են ուզում։ Մարդիկ անկեղծորեն համարում են, որ եթե զարգացած երկրի լեզվով են խոսում, ապա մեխանիկորեն իրենք էլ են զարգացած դառնում։ Զվարճալի պատմությունների թեմայում մեկը գրել էր, որ իր ծանոթը թե բարեկամը Ֆրանսիա էր գնացել կարճ ժամանակով, սկսել էր "ր"-ի փոխարեն "ղ" արտասանել։ Եվ այդ կարգի երևույթները Հայաստանում համատարած են։

----------

Նաիրուհի (08.09.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Տեղեկացման կարգով ասեմ, որ սեպտեմբերի 17-ի երեկոյան ժամը 19:00-ին Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքում ՀԱԿ կազմակերպված հանրավահաքում խոսվելու է նաև լեզվի օրենքի մասին:

----------

Tig (08.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

> ....... Եթե մի հինգ տարի առաջ Երևանի փողոցներում հազվադեպ կլսեիր ռուսերեն լեզու, ապա հիմա դա ամենուրեք է։ ......


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ:

Աբովյան-Սայաթ-Նովա փողոցների խաչմերուկում` թերթի կրպակի մոտ լսածս խոսակցությունը: Սուբյեկտներ՝ 2 հայ աղջիկներ, տարիքը՝ ամենաշատը 22-23 տարեկան:

- Լսի, անցած ամիս գնացել էինք отдыхать անելու, ընենց լյավ էր: Слушай, չես պատկերացնի, было так клево, ծով, песок... ընենց шоколадный загар եմ ընդունել... հլը նայի, լյավն ա գույնը:
- վայ, ինչ լյավա, ախչի, завидовать եմ անում... շատ սիրուն ա загар-դ... конфетка ես դառել.....

----------

One_Way_Ticket (08.09.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ եմ ուզում, Բյուր ջան, մենակ թե արևելահայերենն ու արևմտահայերենը միևնույն լեզվի երկու գրական տարբերակներն են  
> (էս ի՜նչ մի խորացա)


Լիլ ջան, էսօրվա ջահելությունը արևմտահայերեն չի հասկանում, էլ խոսելու մասին չեմ ասում  :Huh:  Իսկ մի լեզվի մեջ ներառել կամ որպես առանձին լեզուներ ճանաչելը ոչ էնքան լեզուների՝ իրարից տարբեր լինելուց ա կախված, որքան քաղաքական, կրոնական, ազգային ու այլ չափանիշներից: Ու քանի դեռ արևմտահայերեն խոսողները հայ են, արևմտահայերենն ու արևելահայերենը կմնան մեկ լեզվի երկու գրական տարբերակներ  :Smile:  Բայց երբ արևմտահայերենը մեռնի, էդ ժամանակ չգիտեմ... Հա, ինչու՞ եմ էս թեման ստեղ բարձրացրել: Վերջերս, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցների շուխուռները սկսվեցին, շատ եմ մտածել արևմտահայերենի մասին: Սփյուռքում կան մարդիկ, որոնք ամեն գնով փորձում են փրկել լեզուն, իսկ Հայաստանը ոչինչ չի անում: Ու չի էլ կարող անել: Մեր ախմախ իշխանությունները երևի էն բազմաթիվ մարդկանցից են, որոնք արևմտահայերեն չեն հասկանում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (14.10.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

Չէ,Աշոտյանի յանը հաստատ տարել են։ Իրա ասածները անկախ պետության կրթության ու գիտության նախարարի մտքեր չեն, գաղութի կրթության վեզիրի կրկնաբանություններ են։ Միթե դա չի հասկանում, որ Սահակաշվիլին իր անգլերենի 10 000 ուսուցիչներին Վիրք բերելով ռուսականության մենթալիտետային տելը կտրելու խնդիր ա լուծում։ Մենք ումի՞ց ենք ուզում կտրվել՝ ինքներս մեզնի՞ց...Դիմանալ հնարավոր չի...Իլաքե դրա կատեգորիկ տոնը՝ պսևդոկայսերական։

----------

Ariadna (08.09.2010), davidus (08.09.2010), Tig (08.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2010)

----------


## Tig

*Կառավարությունը փափուկ բարձ դրեց մեր գլխի տակ. Օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ բողոքը շարունակվում է*
16:13 • 28.09.10

«Ես զգոնության կոչ եմ անում, որովհետև մենք նոր փուլ ենք թևակոխել»,– այսօր կայացած մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ հայտարարեց «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնության անդամ Նվարդ Մանասյանը՝ մեկնաբանելով, որ այսօր կառավարությունը հասարակության բողոքի ճնշման տակ փոխել է օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացման շուրջ իր մարտավարությունը, բայց ոչ ռազմավարությունը։ Նախաձեռնության ներկայացուցիչը վստահ է, որ «կառավարությունն իրենց գլխի տակ փափուկ բարձ է դրել», սակայն չի նահանջելու իր նպատակներից և օրենքում այնպիսի ձևակերպումներ է թողնելու, որոնք ապագայում ևս օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու հնարավորություն կտան։

Լրագրողների հետ այսօր հանդիպած «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնության անդամները դժգոհ էին խորհրդարանական երեկվա լսումներից։ «Իշխանությունը ձևական զիջումների ճանապարհով է գնում»,– մասնավորապես, հայտարարեց նախաձեռնության անդամ Արմեն Հովհաննիսյանը՝ պարզաբանելով, որ իշխանություններն այժմ ասում են, թե «Լեզվի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքում փոփոխություններ այլևս չեն կատարելու, սակայն օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման մասին փոփոխությունները կատարում են «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքում։

Հովհաննիսյանը հիշեցրեց, որ իրենց նախաձեռնությունը չի ընդունում որևէ զիջում, այն դեմ է ընդհանրապես օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը. «Հայ երեխան Հայաստանում պետք է սովորի իր ազգային հայկական դպրոցում»։ Նա նշեց, որ օրինագծով առաջարկվում է ունենալ 11 օտարալեզու դպրոց, ինչը նշանակում է, որ Հայաստանում յուրաքանչյուր 10–րդ դպրոց պետք է լինի օտարալեզու, քանի որ, Հովհաննիսյանի խոսքով, Հայաստանում կա 91 ավագ դպրոց։

«Մեր խումբը չի ցրվելու»,– հայտարարեց նախաձեռնության մեկ այլ անդամ Գևորգ Գիլանցը՝ նշելով, որ իրենք պատրաստ են կրթության ոլորտում ցանկացած առաջարկություն իրականացնել, սակայն պայմանով, որ բարեփոխումները չեն լինի հայերենի հաշվին։

Ի դեպ, նախաձեռնության անդամները տեղեկացրեցին, որ իրենք օրինագծի հետ կապված հանդիպումներ և քննարկումներ են ունեցել խորհրդարանական բոլոր խմբակցությունների հետ՝ բացի ՕԵԿ–ից, որովհետև համարել են, որ ՕԵԿ–ի հետ քննարկումը ժամանակի կորուստ կլիներ, քանի որ իրենց հայտնի է ՕԵԿ–ի դիրքորոշումը օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու նախաձեռնության մասին։

Tert.am

----------


## Tig

*«Մենք դե՛մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնության հայտարարությունը*

Հաշվի առնելով այն հանգամանքը, որ սեպտեմբերի 27-ին Ազգային ժողովում կայացած հանրային լսումների ժամանակ հայտարարվեց ՀՀ «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքում փոփոխություններ կատարելուց հրաժարվելու և օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացումը միայն «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքով կարգավորելու' կոալիցիայի որոշման մասին, հարկ ենք համարում նախաձեռնող խմբի անունից հանդես գալ հետևյալ հայտարարությամբ.

1.   Վերջին հինգ ամիսների ընթացքում Հայաստանում և սփյուռքում ծավալված աննախադեպ հասարակական ընդվզումը և յուրատեսակ շարժման վերածված դիմադրությունն ուղղված են եղել ոչ թե այս կամ այն օրինագծի, այլ կոնկրետ օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու գաղափարի ու ծրագրի դեմ:

2.   «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքում փոփոխություն չկատարելու պարագայում ցանկացած հանրակրթական հաստատության գործունեություն, որը դասավանդումն իրականացնում է օտար լեզվով, լինելու է հակաօրինական, քանի որ հակասելու է վերհիշյալ օրենքի Հոդված 2-ին, համաձայն որի' «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքում գտնվող կրթական և ուսումնական համակարգերում դասավանդման և դասիտարակության լեզուն գրական հայերենն է», և ըստ նույն օրենքի' բացառություն կարող է լինել միայն ազգային փոքրամասնությունների ու ոչ հանրակրթական ուսումնական հաստատությունների համար: Ի դեպ, սրա մասին ամիսներ շարունակ հայտարարել են թե՛ վարչապետ Սարգսյանը, թե՛ նախարար Աշոտյանը' վկայակոչելով Կառավարության իրավաբանների կարծիքը, ում մասնագիտական կարողություններին կասկածելու որևէ հիմք չունենք: Այժմ, հայտարարելով, թե «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքում փոփոխություն կատարելու անհրաժեշտություն չկա, նախագծի հեղինակները պարտավոր են առնվազն մատնանշել այն իրավական հիմքերը և հիմնավորումները, որոնք թույլ են տալիս խուսափել օրենսդրական հակասություններից, ինչը չի արվում:

3.   Նույն հիմնավորմամբ «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքին հակասող է պետք ճանաչել Կառավարության կողմից ԱԺ ներկայացված' «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքում փոփոխությունների նախագիծը, ըստ որի' «Օտար լեզվով կրթական ծրագրեր կարող են իրականացնել բացառապես ոչ պետական ուսումնական հաստատությունները, ինչպես նաև միջպետական, միջկառավարական համաձայնագրերով ստեղծված ուսումնական հաստատությունները»:

4.   Մասնավոր դպրոցներից մեկի տնօրենի և ԱԺ կրթության, գիտության, մշակույթի, սպորտի և երիտասարդության հարցերով մշտական հանձնաժողովի նախագահի բանավոր հղումը «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքի Հոդված 6-ի կետ 5-ին' որպես ավագ դասարաններում որոշ առարկաներ օտար լեզվով դասավանդելու հիմքի, բացարձակ անհեթեթություն է, քանի որ նշված կետը սահմանում է ընդամենը «ուսումնական բնագավառներին հատկացվող պարտադիր նվազագույն ժամաքանակի» տոկոսը և որևէ հնարավորություն չի տալիս պարտադիր ժամաքանակից դուրս դասաժամերն անցկացնել օտար լեզվով, ինչը նույնպես կհակասեր «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքին:

5.   Վերոհիշյալ դրույթներից պարզ է դառնում, որ Հայաստանում արդեն գործող այն հանրակրթական ուսումնական հաստատությունները, որտեղ ՀՀ' ազգային փոքրամասնության ներկայացուցիչ չհանդիսացող քաղաքացիների համար դասավանդումը կազմակերպում է օտար լեզվով, հակաօրինական են' անկախ նրանից, որ նրանք չեն տրամադրում ՀՀ պետական նմուշի ավարտական վկայական. «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքն այդպիսի բացառություն չի ենթադրում, և պետք փակվեն կամ իրենց գործունեությունն անհապաղ համապատասխանեցնեն ՀՀ օրենսդրությանը:

6.   «Ազգային ինքնությունը, լեզուն, ժառանգականությունը պահպանելու, ձուլման և հեռացման հերթական ռիսկերից խուսափելու, իսկ մյուս կողմից' միջազգային համագործակցությունը, սերունդների դաստիարակման գործում փորձի փոխանակումը չսահմանափակելու, կրթության հարցերում ճկուն, արագ արձագանքող և մրցունակ լինելու» (ԱԺ նախագահի ելույթի անուղղակի մեջբերում) միակ և բոլորի կողմից ընդունելի ճանապարհը կարող է լինել միայն միջազգային կրթական ծրագրերի տեղայնացումը և բացառապես հայոց լեզվով դրանց մատուցումը: Ընդ որում, մի քանի փորձարարական և նորարարական դպրոցներում հաջողություններ արձանագրելու պարագայում ՀՀ Կառավարությունը պարտավոր է այդ փորձը տարածել նաև Հայաստանի բոլոր հանրակրթական դպրոցների վրա' այդպիսով բարձրացնելով ամբողջ հանրակրթության մրցունակության մակարդակը և խուսափելով որակյալ դպրոցական կրթության «էլիտարացումից» և «կլանայնացումից»:

7.   Նախաձեռնությունը կոչ է անում Հայաստանում բարձրակարգ կրթությամբ մտահոգ բոլոր անհատներին ու կազմակերպություններին (ներառյալ' կուսակցություններին և բիզնեսի ներկայացուցիչներին) և առաջին հերթին' դրա համար պատասխանատվություն կրող պետական մարմիններին գործուն միջոցներ ձեռնարկել միջազգային կրթական ծրագրերի (մասնավորապես, Միջազգային բակալավրիատի) տեղայնացման, ինչպես նաև ուսուցիչների պատշաճ վերապատրաստման ուղղությամբ: Մինչ այդ հարկավոր է շրջանառությունից հանել օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու բոլոր տեսակի մասնավոր և կառավարական նախագծերը և ստեղծել հատուկ հանձնաժողով' ազգային կրթության մրցունակության բարձրացման ռազմավարությունը մշակելու և իրականացնելու համար: Պատրաստ ենք մեր ողջ ներուժը (գիտելիքներ, կազմակերպչական հնարավորություններ, հանրային լայն աջակցություն և այլն) ներդնել սույն գործի իրականացման համար:

«Մենք դե՛մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություն:

http://www.7or.am/hy/news/2010-10-04/18174/

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> *Ազգային դավաճանություն կրթության ոլորտում. Ադրբեջանական արտադրության տետրեր` հայ աշակերտի համար*
> 
> *Ադրբեջան, Ադրբեջան, Հեյ, քաջ զավակի փառապանծ երկիր…* 
> Սա Ադրբեջանի Հանրապետության պետական օրհներգի առաջին տողն է: 
> Օրհներգը զետեղված է այս տետրի կազմի վերջին էջում: Բոլորիս է հայտնի, որ նմանատիպ` հատկապես թուրքական արտադրության տետրեր վաղուց են Հայաստան ներմուծվում: 
> Բայց ադրբեջանական« դաստիարակիչ այսպիսի տետր, որի կազմի առաջին էջին երկրի դրոշն ու զինանշանն են, վերջին էջին` Ադրբեջանի քարտեզի վրա գրված օրհներգը, միայն զայրույթ կարող է առաջացնել: 
> Զայրույթն առավել սաստկանում է, երբ Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը պատկերող քարտեզի կազմում տեսնում ենք նաեւ Արցախի Հանրապետությունը: Պարզել, թե ով է տետրեր ներմուծող անձը կամ ընկերությունը, մեզ այդպես էլ չհաջողվեց: 
> Փորձեցինք կրթության եւ գիտության նախարարությունից տեղեկանալ, թե տետրերի նկարների եւ բովանդակության վերահսկման գործում նրանք ինչ դեր ունեն: Սակայն հանրակրթության վարչությունից հայտնեցին, որ այս խնդրի լուծման համար նախարարությունը որեւէ լիազորություն չունի: 
> 
> ...


Աղբյուրը

----------

My World My Space (14.10.2010), Rammstein (14.10.2010), Tig (14.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Աղբյուրը


Ամեն ինչի հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց էս մասը բացեց.



> «Մենք չգիտենք, թե նման նկարներն ինչպես կարող են անդրադառնալ, այն էլ ամեն օր, երեխայի սեռական ինքնագիտակցության վրա, եւ դրա մասին պետք է մտածել: Տետրերը չպետք է այդպիսին լինեն: Մենք իրավունք չունենք նման պատկերներով տետրեր տալու երեխաներին: *Դրանք երեխայի մեջ ձեւավորում են որոշակի հետաքրքրություն հակառակ սեռի նկատմամբ*»,- սա հոգեբան Վլադիմիր Միքայելյանի տեսակետն է:


Փաստորեն Վլադիմիր Միքայելյանն ուզում ա, որ մեր երեխաների մոտ հետաքրքրություն ձեւավորվի բացառապես նույն սեռի նկատմամբ:  :Lol2:

----------

Ariadna (14.10.2010), davidus (14.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (14.10.2010), Շինարար (14.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Փաստորեն Վլադիմիր Միքայելյանն ուզում ա, որ մեր երեխաների մոտ հետաքրքրություն ձեւավորվի բացառապես նույն սեռի նկատմամբ:


Ես էլ էի նկատել, բայց չառանձնացրի...  :Hands Up: 

Դե մի տեղ ճիշտ է ասում, եթե խոսքը վերաբերում է փոքր տարիքի դպրեցականներին: Մի քիչ սիրուն չի էլի, որ ասենք 3-րդ դասարանի երեխեն Բեյոնսի տուտուզուվ հայոց լեզվի տետր ունենա:  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շատ լավ հարցազրույց ա, կարդացեք:

Արմեն Հովհաննիսյան

Հարցազրույց «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խմբի անդամ
Արմեն Հովհաննիսյանի հետ

-«Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խմբի օրեր առաջ տարածած հայտարարության մեջ նշվում էր, թե իշխանությունները կյանքի են կոչելու այն, ինչ մտադրված էին անել հենց սկզբից։ Ձեր հետագա գործողությունները որո՞նք են լինելու:

 -Մենք ավելի շուտ նշել էինք, որ իրենք խոսք տալով հանրությանը և հայտարարելով, թե «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքը փաթեթից դուրս է գալիս' փաստորեն մտցրել են մի նոր փաթեթ, որտեղ կա և՛ «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքը, և՛ «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքը: Մեր դիմադրության ձևերը մոտավորապես հայտնի են. դա լինելու է քաղաքացիական բողոքի, անհնազանդության ձևով: Չորեքշաբթի, երբ ժողով էր,  մենք նայում էինք տարբեր օրենսդրական  ակտեր, և տեսանք, թե ինչ աղաղակող դիսոնանս է մտցնում ամբողջ իրավական համակարգի մեջ: Այստեղ ոչ միայն «Լեզվի մասին» կամ «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքներն են, այլև խայտառակ տարաձայնություններ կան արդեն «Կրթության մասին» օրենքի հետ: Այսինքն, ամբողջ երկրի իրավակարգը հարցականի տակ է դրվում, և նվաստացվում է 11 օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացումով: Իհարկե, մեր պայքարը լինելու է բոլոր ճակատներով, այդ թվում նաև իրավական: Տարաձայնությունները և հակասություններն այնքան շատ են, որ շատ հնարավորություններ են բացվում:

-Այսինքն, դատարա՞ն եք դիմելու:

-Այո՛:

-Ընդունումից հետո՞:

-Ընդունման պահին մենք աշխատելու ենք ամեն մի պատգամավորի հետ, որպեսզի դեմ քվեարկի: Ընդլայնելով մեր շարժումը, մենք կանենք ամեն բան, որպեսզի այդ դպրոցները չբացվեն, քանի որ դպրոց բացելը երկուսից երեք տարի է տևում, ամենակարճ ժամկետում նույնիսկ: Մենք կանենք ամեն բան, որպեսզի այդ 2-3 տարում այդ 11-ից որևէ մի դպրոց չհաջողվի բացել: Դա կարող է լինել պրոպագանդա, կարող է լինել դատական գործընթաց, քաղաքացիական ակցիաներ, այդ թվում նաև քաղաքացիական անհնազանդություն, կարող է լինել անհատական աշխատանք այդ դպրոցների բացման ակունքներում կանգնած գործիչների և պետությունների հետ: Լինելու է շատ լայնածավալ աշխատանք: Սա ամենևին չի նշանակում, թե մենք համակերպվելու ենք, որ այդ օրենքն ընդունվի: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ այդ 6 ամսվա կոշմարը, Արմեն Աշոտյանի բառն եմ կրկնում, ոչ թե վերջն է, այլ կուլմինացիան դեռ առջևում է: Մենք ամեն բան կանենք, որ իշխանությունը և բիզնեսային ու օտարերկրա շրջանակները, որոնք իրենց ներդրումն են անում այս ամենի մեջ, հասկանան, որ մեր հանրությունը չի համակերպվի:

-Փաստը ցույց է տալիս, որ այդուհանդերձ' իշխանություններն ինչ ցանկանում են, անում են, և իրենց նպատակին հասնում են: Եթե ենթադրենք, որ ձեր ջանքերը զուր կանցնեն, այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ եք անելու:

-Հուսահատվելու և երկրից հեռանալու հեռանկարը ես թողնում եմ հակառակ կողմին: Անձամբ ինձ համար դա արդեն փակված էջ է, ես այստեղ եմ արժանապատվորեն ապրելու համար: Ում համար հայկական պետության շրջանակները նեղ են, և 21-րդ դարում իրենց համար անհասկանալի է ազգային պետություն ունենալը, իրենք կարող են հեռանալ: Պայքարը լինելու է մինչև վերջ, սա ոչ թե միայն օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ, այլև ազգային ազատ պետություն ունենալու համար պայքար է, և հասարակությունը հզորանում է. հասարակությունն այն չէ, ինչ 3 կամ 5 տարի առաջ էր: Ես համոզված եմ, որ ազատ, անկախ և միացյալ հայրենիք կերտելու գործընթացի ելակետային, կարևոր պահերից մեկն ենք ապրում: Ես շատ լավատես եմ, իսկ իրենց հոռետես լինելը ցույց են տալիս իրենց քայլերը, երբ իրենց խոստումներից էլ են հետ կանգնում 20 օրվա ընթացքում: Սա նշանակում է, որ խուճապի ոչ թե մենք ենք մատնվում, այլ հակառակ կողմը: Թող իրենք մտածեն իրենց պահվածքի մասին:

-Հնարավո՞ր է, որ թե՛ այս շարժումը, թե՛ նմանատիպ մյուս շարժումները հետագայում վերածվեն ինչ-որ մի քաղաքական ուժի, միավորվեն մեկ շարժման մեջ:

-Ես սա որպես այդպիսի հնարավորություն չեմ ընկալում, բայց կարծում եմ, որ մեր տիպի բոլոր ուժերը, որոնք կիսում են մի քանի սկզբունքներ (օրինակ «Մենք ենք այս քաղաքի տերը» շարժումը շատ մոտ է իր կառուցվածքով, նպատակադրումներով), պետք է ինչ-որ ֆեդերատիվ շփման մեջ գտնվեն: Դա միանշանակ է: Մենք քաղաքականացված ենք այնքանով, որքանով մեր նպատակները քաղաքական են: Ցանկացած օրենքի ընդունումը քաղաքական ակտ է, ցանկացած որոշման դեմ գնալը քաղաքական ակտ է: Բայց մենք կուսակցականացված չենք, դա կարևոր է, որովհետև օրինակ մեր շարժման մեջ կան շատ տարբեր հայացքներով մարդիկ, և մեկ կուսակցության մեջ նրանց միավորվելը այլ խնդիր է: Այն քաղաքական ուժերը, այն շարժումները, որոնք ազատ և մեր անկախ պետականության գաղափարը կդնեն, որոնց նպատակադրումները մոտ են քաղաքացիական շարժումների նպատակներին, այդպիսի կուսակցություններն ավելի մեծ քաղաքացիական աջակցության հնարավորություն կունենան: Դա միանշանակ է: Ինձ համար դժվար է պատկերացնել իմ ծանոթներից որևէ մեկին հանրապետական կուսակցության ակտիվ դիրքերում: Ես այդ կուսակցության անդամ չեմ, բայց իրականում չի կարելի մի ձեռքով պայքարել հանուն քո ազգային հայրենիքը կերտելու, մյուս կողմից ամեն բան անել, որպեսզի դա չիրականանա:

-Այսինքն ընտրություններին միասնակա՞ն չեք մասնակցելու:

-Ո՛չ, միանշանակ ո՛չ: Ավելին ասեմ, մեր նախաձեռնության շատ անդամներ ամեն մեկը կաշխատի այն քաղաքական ուժի օգտին, ում համակրում է, ում անդամակցում է:

-Ձեր շարժումը և նմանատիպ այլ շարժումները որքանո՞վ են արտացոլում Հայաստանում տիրող ներքաղաքական իրավիճակն ու ընդհանրապես ներքին կյանքը: Հայելային արտացոլո՞ւմն են' ըստ Ձեզ:

-Հայելայի՞ն, չգիտեմ... Գուցե դա պարզապես շոյում է մեր հավակնությունները, որ մենք մի քիչ ավելին ենք, քան հայելայինը, այսինքն մենք ինչ-որ չափով ցույց ենք տալիս, թե ինչպես կարելի է աշխատել նաև ապագայում: Դա նոր տեխնոլոգիաների կիրառում է, ես նկատի չունեմ տեխնոլոգիաներ համացանցի իմաստով միայն, այլ առաջին հերթին կառավարման, իրար հետ փոխհարաբերակցության, իրար հարգելու, տարբեր կարծիքների մարդկանց նույն նպատակի շուրջ միավորելու: Կարծում եմ, որ սա գոնե կես քայլ առաջ է, և նույնիսկ քաղաքական կուսակցությունները կարող են օրինակ վերցնել: 19-րդ դարում Միացյալ Նահանգներում Հանրապետական և Դեմոկրատական կուսակցությունները շատ փակ կառույցներ էին, որոնք հավաքվում և տարին մեկ փակ ժողովներում ընդունում էին, թե իրենց թեկնածուներն ովքեր պետք է լինեն: Երրորդ ուժեր կազմավորվեցին, որոնք քննադատում էին այդ պահվածքը, և առաջին անգամ' թեկնածուների ազատ ընտրություններ, և այդ տեխնոլոգիաները դարձան համաամերիկյան: Մենք հուսով ենք, որ այն, ինչ մենք անում ենք, կդառնան համահայկական և կդառնան պահվածքի ստանդարտ:

Աղբյուրը

----------

Ariadna (22.10.2010), Tig (22.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (22.10.2010)

----------


## Tig

*Կամ դեմ եք քվեարկում, կամ կրթությունը տանում եք վերջնական կործանման. «վերջնագիր» պատգամավորներին*
11:02 • 25.10.10

«Մենք դե՛մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» քաղաքացիական Նախաձեռնությունը հանդես է եկել հայտարարությամբ, որում կոչով դիմում է պատգամավորներին։

Նախաձեռնության տարածած հաղորդագրությունում ասվում է.

«Անցած վեց ամիսների ընթացքում, երբ առաջ քաշվեց «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքում փոփոխությունների նախագիծը, բյուրեղացան մի շարք գործընթացներ, որոնք հերթական անգամ ապացուցեցին` մեր կրթական համակարգը բազմաթիվ խնդիրներ ունի։ Սակայն այս ժամանակահատվածը մեզ նաև ցույց տվեց, որ կրթական համակարգի այս վիճակի հիմնական պատճառը կրթության կառավարման և կրթական համակարգի համար օրենքներ գրող պատասխանատուների անիրազեկությունն ու անգրագիտությունն է:

Դիմում ենք Ազգային ժողովի օվալաձև նոր դահլիճում հավաքված մեր «ընտրյալ» Մեծամասնությանը. հիմա մենք հստակ ջրբաժանի առաջ ենք կանգնած` կամ միասին դեմ ենք արտահայտվում այս օրինագծերին և լծվում ենք կրթական համակարգի խորքային խնդիրների վերհանմանն ու լուծմանը, կամ դուք մեր կրթությունը տանում եք վերջնական կործանման: Իշխող կոալիցիայի պատգամավորները նախաձեռնող խմբի անդամների հետ անհատական հանդիպումների ժամանակ միշտ հավաստիացրել են, որ կիսում են մեր մտահոգությունները, սակայն կքվեարկեն այնպես, ինչպես որոշում կկայացնի ղեկավարությունը: Մենք կոչ ենք անում այդ պատգամավորներին` ինչպես զինվորը կարող է չկատարել իր ապաշնորհ վերադասի ապօրինի հրամանը, դուք էլ այսօր պարտավոր եք դեմ քվեարկել «Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքներում փոփոխություններ կատարելու նախագծին: Դրանով դուք կխուսափեք ձեր ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում այս խարանը կրելուց և սերունդների նզովքից:

Մեր կոչն անտեսելու և օրինագծերին կողմ քվեարկելու դեպքում, վստահեցնում ենք, որ ողջ ձեր քաղաքական գործունեության ընթացքում, ամեն հնարավորության դեպքում, հիշեցնելու ենք ձեզ այս օրերի ձեր կործանարար դիրքորոշման համար անհատական պատասխանատվության մասին»։

Tert.am

----------

davidus (25.10.2010), Rammstein (26.10.2010), Սամսար (25.10.2010)

----------


## Tig

*1922թ. բոլշևիկյան դեկրետը ընթացքի մեջ է. հայտարարություն օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման մասին*
11:38 • 26.10.10

«Մենք դե՛մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունը հանդես է եկել օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացման դեմ հերթական հայտարարությամբ։

«Օրինագծի օգտին կամ դեմ քվեարկելուց առաջ պետք է լավ գիտակցենք, որ այսօր առաջարկված փոփոխություններով իրականում բացում ենք ոչ թե 11 օտարալեզու դպրոց, այլ հայկականին զուգահեռ օտարալեզու կրթական համակարգ՝ այն էլ մի քանիսը: Դրանով իսկ բացվում է Պանդորայի արկղը, և սկսվում է հայալեզու կրթական ցանցի, այնուհետև՝ հայկական իրականության կործանումը: Ըստ օրինագծի հեղինակների տեսլականի` հայկական կրթական ընդհանրական (միևնույն
տրամաբանությանը ենթարկվող) տարածքում պետք է գոյանան կրթական հաստատություններ կամ, այսպես կոչված, գերազանցության կենտրոններ, որոնք պիտի մրցակցության ու համագործակցության համադրությամբ դեպի վեր տանեն մյուս հաստատությունները: Սակայն երբ այդ գերազանցության կենտրոնները ստեղծվում են այլ տրամաբանությամբ, մասնավորապես մեկ այլ լեզվական-աշխարհայացքային տարածքում, ապա, իրենց գործառության  առանձնահատկություններով պայմանավորված, աններդաշնակություն են առաջացնում և աստիճանական մարման միջոցով կվերացնեն հայկական բովանդակային տարածքը: Այսպիսի գերազանցության կենտրոնների գոյացումը ոչ միայն կվտանգի հայկական դպրոցական ցանցի կայացումը, այլև ավելին` դրա հիմնական դերակատարներին աստիճանաբար կներգրավի կրթական այլ ցանցերի մեջ:

Հայկական կրթական միասնական ցանցը ունի հստակ առանցք և կենտրոնաձիգ շարժում: Սակայն օտարալեզու դպրոցների գոյացմամբ կառաջանա կենտրոնախույս շարժում, որը կհանգեցնի հայկական կրթական ցանցի այլակերպմանը և անկմանը:

Կրկնենք՝ ոչ թե բացում ենք 11 օտարալեզու դպրոց, այլ դիպչում ենք կրթական համակարգի այն կետին, որը համակարգային փոփոխություններ կառաջացնի՝ վնասելով և արյունաքամ անելով հայալեզու ողջ կրթությունը, ներառյալ բարձրագույն
կրթությունը, կրթական չափորոշիչները, տեղայնացված օտարալեզու դասագրքերի պատրաստման գործընթացը, օտար լեզուների մանկավարժների պատրաստումը և այլն: Ներկայացված նախագծերով բացահայտորեն խախտվում են ՀՀ կրթության մասին օրենքում ամրագրված շարունակականության և հաջորդականության սկզբունքները (տե՛ս կից
«Կրթության մասին օրենքի» հոդված 5-ը):

Օրենքի փոփոխությունը ՀՀ կառավարությանը չի ազատում կրթության շարունակականության ու մատչելիության ապահովման պատասխանատվությունից, քանի որ կրթությունը սահմանադրական իրավունք է, այն էլ՝ հիմնարար: Առաջարկված փոփոխությունների իրականացման դեպքում կրթության բնագավառում պետական քաղաքականության սկզբունքները պահանջելու են լրացուցիչ անհրաժեշտ փոփոխություններ թե՛ բարձրագույն ուսումնական հաստատություններ ընդունվելու համար պարտադիր համարվող միասնական քննությունների լեզվի մասով, թե՛
օտարալեզու չափորոշիչների, դասագրքերի, օտարալեզու կադրերի պատրաստման առումով:Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք կառավարությունը պատասխանել, թե սա լրացուցիչ քանի՞ տասնյակ միլիոն դոլարի ծախս է պահանջելու ամեն մի լրացուցիչ օտար լեզվով կրթության շարունակականությունն ապահովելու համար: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է քննարկել առաջարկվող փոփոխություններն առանց այս տնտեսական հաշվարկներն ու կանխատեսումները ներկայացնելու: Արդյոք տնտեսական առումով իրատեսակա՞ն է օտարալեզու մի քանի համակարգերի գոյությունը առանց այն էլ չքավոր Հայաստանում,
և արդյոք մոտ ապագայում պարզ չի՞ դառնա, որ այս ամենն արվում էր՝ ընդամենը ապահովելու համար ենթադրաբար միայն ռուսալեզու զուգահեռ համակարգի ստեղծումը, այն էլ գաղտագողի, հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրման ոգով:

Այս ապիկար և կամազուրկ քաղաքականության արդյունքում կսկսվի ոչ միայն հայալեզու հանրակրթության,այլ նաև հայալեզու բարձրագույն կրթության անապատացման գործընթացը: Օրենքի ընդունումից հետո հանրակրթության ոլորտում
կառաջանան մի շարք բացասական երևույթներ, որոնք ժամանակի ընթացքում անդառնալի հետևանքներ կունենան համակարգի համար: Ակնհայտ է, որ միլիոնավոր դոլարների ներդրման հնարավորություն ունեցող օտարալեզու դպրոցները հետզհետե ամեն ինչով կգերազանցեն հայալեզու ուսուցմամբ դպրոցներին: Դրա հետևանքով օտարալեզու դպրոցները կսկսեն ավելի ու ավելի շատ աշակերտներ ներգրավել (սա օրենքով սահմանափակված չէ): Հայկական դպրոցները, որոնց ֆինանսավորումը կատարվում է մեկ աշակերտի հաշվարկով, ժամանակի ընթացքում կկորցնեն իրենց աշակերտական
համակազմը, հետևաբար կկրճատվեն դրույքները, ֆինանսավորումը, և մի քանի տարի առաջ իրականացված օպտիմալացման ծրագիրը ստիպված կլինենք կրկնել պարբերաբար` կորցնելով թե՛ հայալեզու ուսուցմամբ դպրոցները, թե՛ հայալեզու մասնագետներին: 

Սրան զուգահեռ կտուժեն նաև հայկական բուհերը, քանի որ ուսուցման անընդհատության սկզբունքից ելնելով՝ օտարալեզու դպրոցի աշակերտը չի դիմի հայալեզու ուսուցմամբ բուհ, հետևաբար վերջիններս աստիճանաբար կմարեն: Բացի այդ, քանի որ հայկական դպրոցներն ի վիճակի չեն լինի մրցակցել օտարալեզուների հետ, հետևաբար հայալեզու բուհերում ևս  կունենանք որակի ընդհանուր անկում: Բայց սրանից չի կարելի եզրակացնել, թե օտարալեզու դպրոցներում, ապա և բուհերում ուսուցման մակարդակը բարձր կլինի, քանի որ ունենք Լիբանանի վառ օրինակը: Այս երկիրը առաջնորդվել է ՀՀ իշխող վերնախավի առաջարկած տարբերակով, բայց կրթության ընդհանուր ցուցանիշերով այժմ աշխարհում ունի միջինից ցածր մակարդակ: Մինչդեռ բացառապես միայն մայրենի լեզվով կրթական համակարգ ունեցող Ֆինլանդիան իր կրթական ընդհանուր ցուցանիշերով առաջինն է Եվրոպայում, թերևս նաև ամբողջ աշխարհում:

Խիստ կարևոր է նկատի ունենալ, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրության հոդված 33-ի 1-ին կետը և Հայաստանի ստանձնած միջազգային պարտավորությունները բացառում են ցանկացած մենաշնորհի հնարավորություն, առավել ևս դրա օրինականացումը: Մասնավոր երկու դպրոցներով սահմանափակվելը հակասում է այդ պահանջին և հեշտությամբ կարող է հաղթահարվել ցանկացած դատարանում, այդ թվում՝ միջազգային: Առաջարկվող փոփոխությունները հակասում են նաև ՄԱԿ-ի «Կրթության բնագավառում խտրականության դեմ պայքարի մասին կոնվենցիայի» 5-րդ հոդվածի «բ» կետին, համաձայն որի՝ «էական նշանակություն ունի առաջին հերթին ծնողների, իսկ համապատասխան դեպքերում՝ խնամակալների` իրենց երեխաների համար հանրային իշխանությունների կողմից պահվող ուսումնական  հաստատություններից բացի այլ ուսումնական հաստատություններ ընտրելու ազատության հարգումը»: Այս դրույթը
նույնպես հակասում է օրինագծի այն կետին, ըստ որի՝ միջազգային դպրոցների քանակը պետք է լինի սահմանափակ: Այսինքն՝ «ընդամենը» 11 դպրոցով սահմանափակվելու մասին պնդումները ոչ միայն չեն համապատասխանում մեր
սահմանադրական կարգի և միջազգային պարտավորությունների պահանջներին, այլև ակնհայտորեն միտված են շուտափույթ կերպով չեղարկվելու հանուն օտարալեզու կրթության անսահմանափակ ծավալման: Դրանք ժամանակավոր կեղծ նահանջ են՝ ժողովրդի գլխի տակ փափուկ բարձ դնելու և ընդդիմությանը խաբելու համար:

Կրկնենք՝ լավագույն դեպքում տգետ, իսկ վատագույն դեպքում դավադիր փոփոխությունների այս փաթեթը խախտումներ է պարունակում ոչ միայն Սահմանադրության, Անկախության հռչակագրի, Ազգային անվտանգության հայեցակարգի,
այլ նաև մարդու կրթական, տնտեսական համընդհանուր իրավունքների տեսանկյունից:


Այսպիսով, այն վիճարկվելու է ոչ միայն Հայաստանում` ՀՀ սահմանադրական դատարանում, այլև Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական դատարանում` մարդու կրթական և տնտեսական իրավունքների խախտումների իմաստով:

Վերջապես, աշխարհի և հատկապես Եվրոպայի վտանգված լեզուների շարքը դասվող արևմտահայերենի ճակատագիրը տնօրինելու հանձնառության փոխարեն մեր երկիրը հրաժարվում է նաև արևելահայերենից: Մեր նորաթուխ ու դեղնակտուց իշխանության թեթև ձեռքով շարունակվում է 1922 թվականի բոլշևիկյան դեկրետի ընթացքը՝ կարմիր մուրճի ու մանգաղի հարվածով անջրպետելով մեզ մաշտոցյան ուղղագրությունից: Փոխանակ աստիճանաբար մեղմելու այդ խզումը, նորանկախ Հայաստանի իշխող «նժդեհական» կուսակցությունը և «ազգայնական» նախարարը մի նոր, առավել ազգադավ նախաձեռնությամբ են հանդես գալիս: Հայ ազգի ձուլման ու վերացման համայնավարական անավարտ ծրագիրը հայոց անկախության պայմաններում ցանկանում են ավարտին հասցնել իրենց «ցեղակրոն» հայտարարող մեր իշխանությունները:

Մա՞հն է արդյոք, թե՞ նինջը քեզ
Պատել, պայծա՛ռ Նաիրի... (Վահան Տերյան)»։

Tert.am

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Երկուշաբթի` նոյեմբերի 15-ին, սկսվող քառօրյայում Ազգային ժողովը որոշում է
> ընդունելու Լեզվի եւ Հանրակրթության մասին օրենքներում փոփոխությունների
> օրինագծի վերաբերյալ: Այդ օրինագծով նախատեսվում է բացել օտարալեզու դպրոցներ,
> ինչը լրջորեն կվտանգի հայոց լեզուն և անկախ պետականությունը:
> 
> «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնող խումբն այդ
> կապակցությամբ կազմակերպում է բողոքի ցույց, որը կկայանա Ազգային ժողովի
> Դեմիրճյան փողոցի մուտքի մոտ, ժամը 17:00-ին: Ձեր մասնակցությունն անչափ
> կարեւոր է: Միացե՛ք բողոքի ցույցին, հրավիրե՛ք ձեր շրջապատի բոլոր մտահոգված
> ...


գնացող կա՞ եթե գործից կարողացա դուրս գամ էտ ժամին կգնամ

----------

davidus (14.11.2010), Rammstein (15.11.2010), Tig (15.11.2010)

----------


## Rammer

*ՌԻԺԿՈՎԻ ՎԿԱՆԵՐԸ
*
Հայաստանում կա մի այսպիսի հաստատություն` “Ռոսսոտրուդնիչեստվո”, որը ղեկավարում է այսպիսի մի մարդ` Վիկտոր Կրիվոպուսկով: Թե ինչով է զբաղվում նրա ղեկավարած հիմնարկը կոնկրետ, այդքան էլ պարզ չէ, սակայն պարզ է, թե ինչով է զբաղվում այդ հիմնարկի ղեկավարն այստեղ: Բավական է տեսնել նրա մի արտահայտած նախադասությունը Երեւան-Կիեւ-Քիշնեւ հեռուստակամուրջի ընթացքում, հասկանալու համար նրա զբաղմունքի իմաստը: И, наконец, русский язык является языком безопасности Армении, с учетом ее членства в ОДКБ и КСОР-Եվ վերջապես, ռուսաց լեզուն հանդիսանում է Հայաստանի անվտանգության լեզու, հաշվի առնելով նրա անդամությունը ՀԱՊԿ-ին եւ ՕԱՀՈՒ-ին (օպերատիվ արձագանքման հավաքական ուժեր)”, ասում է Վիկտոր Կրիվոպուսկովը:

Նորմալ երկրներում եթե որեւէ արտասահմանցի պաշտոնյա, դիվանագետ, անի այդօրինակ հայտարարություն, նրան թերեւս կդնեն մի որեւէ սարքի վրա եւ “կրիվապուսկ” կտան մի որեւէ ուղղությամբ, քանի որ տվյալ պետության եւ բնակչության հանդեպ անհարգալից վերաբերմունքի առավել ցցուն դրսեւորում դժվար է մտածել, քան այն, որ նրա անվտանգության լեզու հռչակես օտար մի լեզու: Ընդ որում, ամենեւին կարեւոր չէ խոսքը ռուսերենի, անգլերենի, թե ֆրանսերենի կամ այլ լեզվի մասին է:

Խնդիրը տվյալ դեպքում այն է, որ Հայաստանի պետական լեզուն հայերենն է եւ անհեթեթություն է պատկերացնել մի պետություն, որի պետական լեզուն հայերենն է, իսկ անվտանգության լեզուն մի որեւէ օտար լեզու` տվյալ դեպքում ռուսերենը: Մինչդեռ Վիկտոր Կրիվոպուսկովը պատկերացնում է, եւ նրա պատկերացման մեջ այդ երկիրը Հայաստանն է:

Իսկ, օրինակ կարո՞ղ եք պատկերացնել, որ ասենք Լեհաստանում աշխատող որեւէ արտասահմանցի դիվանագետ հայտարարի, ենթադրենք, որ անգլերենը Լեհաստանի անվտանգության լեզուն է, հաշվի առնելով Լեհաստանի անդամակցությունը ՆԱՏՕ-ին: Կամ, որեւէ արտասահմանցի դիվանագետ այդ նույն բանը հայտարարի Գերմանիայում, Իսպանիայում, Լատվիայում, այլուր, որտեղ պետական լեզուն անգլերենը չէ:

Երեւի թե ամենամեղմը, որ կանեն այդ երկրներում, կլինի այդ երկրից եւ նրա ժողովրդից ներողություն խնդրելու պահանջը, ուղղված այդ արտասահմանցի դիվանագետին: Բայց Հայաստանում, այդօրինակ դիվանագետներին, մասնավորապես եթե նրանք ռուսաստանցի են, սովորաբար Ազգային հերոսի կոչումներ են տալիս, արձաններ են կանգնեցնում: Ռիժկովը օրինակ: Այնպես որ, Կրիվոպուսկովը երեւի թե արդեն հերթագրվել է Հայաստանի Ազգային հերոսի կոչում ստանալու համար: Կամ գուցե վաղուց հերթագրվել էր, եւ ուզում էր ուղղակի հերթը մի քիչ առաջ գցեր:

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա որեւէ երկրի անվտանգության գրավական կարող է լինել այդ երկրի պետական լեզուն, անկախ նրանից, թե այդ երկիրը միջազգային ինչ կառույցների է անդամակցում: Օտար լեզուները շատ կարեւոր են, ընդ որում ոչ միայն անվտանգության ապահովման, այլ նաեւ զարգացման, համաշխարհքային քաղաքակրթությանը հաղորդակցվելու, ոչ միայն նյութական, այլ նաեւ բարոյա-հոգեբանական, քաղաքական եւ քաղաքացիական արժեքների “առեւտուր” անելու համար: Այդ առումով կարեւոր են թե ռուսերենը, թե անգլերենը, թե ֆրանսերենն ու գերմաներենը, թե չինարենն ու ճապաներենը: Ավելին, ամեն ազգ ինքն է որոշում, թե իր համար ինչ նշանակություն ունի որեւէ օտար լեզու:

Բայց սեփական ճակատագրի հետ կապված որոշումներ կայացնելու անկարողության ինչ աստիճանի պետք է հասնի պետությունը, որ ռուսաստանցի դիվանագետը որոշի, թե որն է Հայաստանի անվտանգության լեզուն: Եթե գոնե մենք որոշած լինեինք, որ դա ռուսերենն է, գուցե խայտառակությունն այնքան էլ մեծ չլիներ, քանի որ դա կլիներ մեր սեփական որոշումը: Բայց պարզվում է, որ այդ բանը որոշելու իրավունքը վերապահված է ռուսաստանցի դիվանագետներին, եւ նրանք են ասում, թե մեզ համար ինչ նշանակություն ունի ռուսերենը:

*ՀԱԿՈԲ ԲԱԴԱԼՅԱՆ*
Lragir.am

----------

Ariadna (15.11.2010), davidus (15.11.2010), Rammstein (15.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (15.11.2010), Tig (15.11.2010), Ձայնալար (15.11.2010), Ներսես_AM (15.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> գնացող կա՞ եթե գործից կարողացա դուրս գամ էտ ժամին կգնամ


Գնացել էի: Քիչ էինք:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

հիվանդ էի, հազիվ տւն եմ մտել պառկել  :Sad: 
պատմի էլի, ոչ մի տեղ ոչ մի բան չեմ գտնում

----------


## Rammstein

> հիվանդ էի, հազիվ տւն եմ մտել պառկել 
> պատմի էլի, ոչ մի տեղ ոչ մի բան չեմ գտնում


Պատմելու բան էլ չկա: Մեկին հարցրին (երեւի պատգամավոր էր  :LOL: ), ասեց, որ դեռ չի քննարկվում ու ոնց հասկացա էս քառօրյայում չի էլ քննարկվի:
Կարզմակերպիչն էլ (անունը չեմ հիշում  :Pardon: ) ասեց, որ հատկապես երբ որ էդ քննարկումը սկսվի, լավ կլինի, որ ավելի շատ մարդ ներկա գտնվի բողոքի ակցիային:

----------

Ariadna (15.11.2010), davidus (15.11.2010), Tig (16.11.2010), Ներսես_AM (15.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պատմելու բան էլ չկա: Մեկին հարցրին (երեւի պատգամավոր էր ), ասեց, որ դեռ չի քննարկվում ու ոնց հասկացա էս քառօրյայում չի էլ քննարկվի:
> Կարզմակերպիչն էլ (անունը չեմ հիշում ) ասեց, որ հատկապես երբ որ էդ քննարկումը սկսվի, լավ կլինի, որ ավելի շատ մարդ ներկա գտնվի բողոքի ակցիային:


Ու ասեց, որ դրա մասին կտեղեկացվի 1-2 օր առաջ:

----------

Tig (16.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երկուշաբթի` դեկտեմբերի 6-ին կսկսվի Ազգային ժողովի հերթական քառօրյան, որի օրակարգում է Լեզվի եւ Հանրակրթության մասին օրենքներում փոփոխությունների օրինագիծը: Այդ օրինագծով նախատեսվում է բացել օտարալեզու դպրոցներ,ինչը լրջորեն կվտանգի հայոց լեզուն և անկախ պետականությունը:

Ամսի 6-ին՝ ժամը 17:00-ից, հավաքվում ենք Ազգային ժողովի մոտ՝ Դեմիրճյան փողոցի կողմից: Անպայման էկեք: Մի մտածեք, թե մի մարդ ավել-պակասը բան չի փոխի: Ամեն մեկը տենց ա մտածում, դրա համար քիչ ենք լինում:

----------

davidus (05.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (07.12.2010), Rammstein (05.12.2010), Tig (05.12.2010), Շինարար (05.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Երկուշաբթի` դեկտեմբերի 6-ին կսկսվի Ազգային ժողովի հերթական քառօրյան, որի օրակարգում է Լեզվի եւ Հանրակրթության մասին օրենքներում փոփոխությունների օրինագիծը: Այդ օրինագծով նախատեսվում է բացել օտարալեզու դպրոցներ, ինչը լուրջ հարված կհասցնի ազգայնական մասսաներին, կամրապնդի խոսքի, խղճի ու հավատի ազատությունը, անհատի արժեքին ևս մի փոքր կտոր կավելացնի հասարակության հաշվին:

Այդ օրերին արձագանքում ենք անտարբերությամբ տարբեր անհեռատես բողոքի ակցիաների նկատմամբ: Չենք մոռանում, որ նման նացիոնալիստական ակցիաներով է սալահատակված ֆաշիզմի ճանապարհը: Ոչ նացիոնալիզմին: Հայոց լեզվի կրողները մենք ենք, մենք ենք մեր լեզվի ու պետականության գրավականը: Ու մենք ոչ մի այլ լեզվի թշնամի չենք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երկուշաբթի` դեկտեմբերի 6-ին կսկսվի Ազգային ժողովի հերթական քառօրյան, որի օրակարգում է Լեզվի եւ Հանրակրթության մասին օրենքներում փոփոխությունների օրինագիծը: Այդ օրինագծով նախատեսվում է բացել օտարալեզու դպրոցներ, ինչը լուրջ հարված կհասցնի ազգայնական մասսաներին, կամրապնդի խոսքի, խղճի ու հավատի ազատությունը, անհատի արժեքին ևս մի փոքր կտոր կավելացնի հասարակության հաշվին:
> 
> Այդ օրերին արձագանքում ենք անտարբերությամբ տարբեր անհեռատես բողոքի ակցիաների նկատմամբ: Չենք մոռանում, որ նման նացիոնալիստական ակցիաներով է սալահատակված ֆաշիզմի ճանապարհը: Ոչ նացիոնալիզմին: Հայոց լեզվի կրողները մենք ենք, մենք ենք մեր լեզվի ու պետականության գրավականը: Ու մենք ոչ մի այլ լեզվի թշնամի չենք:


Դու սուս  :Angry2: 

Tig, փաստորեն շնորհակալությունդ տեսնելով հասկանում եմ, որ կարդացել ես: Էլ չզանգե՞մ քեզ վաղը:

----------

Rammstein (05.12.2010), Tig (06.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Դու սուս 
> 
> Tig, փաստորեն շնորհակալությունդ տեսնելով հասկանում եմ, որ կարդացել ես: Էլ չզանգե՞մ քեզ վաղը:


Բյուր, կներես, բայց չեմ կարող: Ձեր ռեակցիան ադեկվատ չի: Ու սա առաջին անգամը չի: Առաջին անգամ սուս եմ մնացել: Ու ափսոսացել դրա համար: Երկրորդ անգամ նույն *վարդագույն թիթեռնիկներով ծաղկազարդ հովիտ*ը չեմ ուտի:

----------


## Rammstein

Բայանդուր, դու պարզապես ազգաֆոբ ես` ազգերի մասին ամեն ինչ փորձում ես հերքել: Այնինչ ազգային տարանջատումը բնությունն է կատարել, ընդ որում` հազարամյակների ընթացքում: Իսկ լեզուն ազգի պահպանման նախապայմաններից մեկն է:
Ինչը բնությունն է ստեղծել, մի փորձիր հերքել:

Ամեն դեպքում ինքս զարմանում եմ, որ այնպիսի հայացքների տեր մարդը, ով աջ ու ձախ պայքարում է ռասիստների, հոմոֆոբների, հակասեմիտների (եւ այլ շաբլոն բաների) դեմ, այդպիսով պաշտպանելով վերջիններիս կողմից քլնգվող մարդկանց իրավունքները (ինչն ինքս լրիվ ողջունում եմ), կարող է ծայրահեղ ցինիկությամբ եւ անհանդուրժողականությամբ մոտենալ գաղափարապես մեկ այլ ուղղվածություն կրող մարդկանց (ովքեր ո՛չ գեյերին են քլնգում, ո՛չ էլ որեւէ ռասայի) ու ամենավերջին պիտակները կպցնել նրանց (խոսքս նաեւ վերաբերում է երեկ զրուցարանում կարդացածներիս):  :Mda:  Երեւի ԹիՎիով չեն ասել, որ իրանց իրավունքները պետք ա պաշտպանել, դրա համար ա սենց…  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայանդուր, դու պարզապես ազգաֆոբ ես` ազգերի մասին ամեն ինչ փորձում ես հերքել: Այնինչ ազգային տարանջատումը բնությունն է կատարել, ընդ որում` հազարամյակների ընթացքում: Իսկ լեզուն ազգի պահպանման նախապայմաններից մեկն է:
> Ինչը բնությունն է ստեղծել, մի փորձիր հերքել:


 :Russian:  :Scenic: 



> Ամեն դեպքում ինքս զարմանում եմ, որ այնպիսի հայացքների տեր մարդը, ով աջ ու ձախ պայքարում է ռասիստների, հոմոֆոբների, հակասեմիտների (եւ այլ շաբլոն բաների) դեմ


Շաբլոն ու ակտուալ:



> այդպիսով պաշտպանելով վերջիններիս կողմից քլնգվող մարդկանց իրավունքները (ինչն ինքս լրիվ ողջունում եմ)


Օ, էլ չե՞ս կարծում, որ դա հրեամասոնաիլյումինատական դավադրության մասն է կազմում :Jpit: 



> կարող է ծայրահեղ ցինիկությամբ եւ անհանդուրժողականությամբ մոտենալ գաղափարապես մեկ այլ ուղղվածություն կրող մարդկանց


Մի քանի արտահայտություն: «Ավելի բարձր նպատակ», «սաբոտաժ ինձ թշնամի մասսայի շարքերում», «խոսքի, խղճի և այլ ազատություններ»:



> (ովքեր ո՛չ գեյերին են քլնգում, ո՛չ էլ որեւէ ռասայի)


Ազգային փոքրամասնություններին էլ երևի չեն քլնգում:


> ու ամենավերջին պիտակները կպցնել նրանց (խոսքս նաեւ վերաբերում է երեկ զրուցարանում կարդացածներիս):


Կհիշեցնե՞ս: Մյուս կողմից, մենակ թե ինձ մի ասեք, որ ձեր այդ բողոքասիրությունը կառավարության կողմից չի կազմակերպած՝ միջազգային որոշ գրանտների ու կրթական բարեփոխումների միջոցով վերոհիշյալ գրանտներն ուտելու կապակցությամբ:



> Երեւի ԹիՎիով չեն ասել, որ իրանց իրավունքները պետք ա պաշտպանել, դրա համար ա սենց…


Թիվիով նաև չեն ասել, որ քո խոսքն իմ համար առանձնապես մեծ հեղինակություն, արժեք կամ ուրիշ բան չունի:

----------


## Rammstein

> Շաբլոն ու ակտուալ:


Ես ակտուալը չեմ էլ հերքել:




> Օ, էլ չե՞ս կարծում, որ դա հրեամասոնաիլյումինատական դավադրության մասն է կազմում


Դու կարաս կարծես, որ կարծել եմ, կարծում եմ ու կարծելու եմ:  :Smile: 




> Ազգային փոքրամասնություններին էլ երևի չեն քլնգում:


Էդ ո՞վ ա ազգային փոքրամասնություններին քլնգել:
Երեւի պիտի պետական լեզուն փոխվի դարձվի ազգային փոքրամասնությունների լեզուներից մեկը (կամ բոլորը միասին), որ համարես վերջիններիս իրավունքները չքլնգված:




> Կհիշեցնե՞ս:


Էդքան շո՞ւտ ես մոռանում: Երեկ չէի՞ր հիվանդ մարդուն կացնահարում:
Երեւի հասարակությունը պիտի քեզնից շնորհակալ լինի, որ իրեն ազատում ես շեղումներ ունեցող մարդկանցից… ինչպիսի՜ գթասրտություն…  :Hi: 




> Մյուս կողմից, մենակ թե ինձ մի ասեք, որ ձեր այդ բողոքասիրությունը կառավարության կողմից չի կազմակերպած՝ միջազգային որոշ գրանտների ու կրթական բարեփոխումների միջոցով վերոհիշյալ գրանտներն ուտելու կապակցությամբ:


Աաաաաաա, ես մահկանացուս կնքեցի…  :Lol2: 
Sof ջան, կառավարության կողմից չի, ավելի վատ, անտիսեմիտների ու ռասիստների սարքածն ա: Որ մի անգամ գաս, կտեսնես, սաղս նացիստական թեւակպներով ենք, որի վրա պատկերված է մեր արիական խորհրդանիշերից մեկը` սվաստիկան:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 




> Թիվիով նաև չեն ասել, որ քո խոսքն իմ համար առանձնապես մեծ հեղինակություն, արժեք կամ ուրիշ բան չունի:


Դե հա, ինձ ԹիՎիում չեն ճանաչում: Հավանաբար ընհանուր են ասել` որ քո համար ոչ մեկի խոսքը արժեք չունի:  :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

> Էդ ո՞վ ա ազգային փոքրամասնություններին քլնգել:
> Երեւի պիտի պետական լեզուն փոխվի դարձվի ազգային փոքրամասնությունների լեզուներից մեկը (կամ բոլորը միասին), որ համարես վերջիններիս իրավունքները չքլնգված:


Ոչ մեկն էլ չի քլնգել, շեղող կետ էր, որ գրառմանդ համասեռությունը խախտեմ:



> Էդքան շո՞ւտ ես մոռանում: Երեկ չէի՞ր հիվանդ մարդուն կացնահարում:


Հիվանդ մարդու իսկապես, հասարակայնորեն ընդունված հիվանդ լինելու մասին այսօր եմ իմացել: Նման հիվանդները բավականաչափ շատ են, որ որոշակի մշակութային շերտ կազմեն ու ուրիշներին հիվանդ հանեն: Ակումբում Արենից ոչ պակաս հիվանդները կան: Ու նրանցից ոչ մեկին ես դեռ չեմ կացնահարել: Ընդ որում, Արենին՝ նույնպես: Չնայած մինչև Վիստի հետ խոսելը մտքումս կար:



> Երեւի հասարակությունը պիտի քեզնից շնորհակալ լինի, որ իրեն ազատում ես շեղումներ ունեցող մարդկանցից… ինչպիսի՜ գթասրտություն…


Ռամշտայն, եթե ես հասարակությունը սկսեի ազատել շեղումներով մարդկանցից, չես պատկերացնում, թե ով կմտներ առաջին հարյուրյակի մեջ:  Օրինակ, քո վարքը ես Արենի վարքից շատ չեմ տարբերում: Մի օր ջերմ-ջերմ բարևում ես, ասում որ կռիվ ես տալիս քյառթության դեպ, մյուս օրը՝ առանց որևէ բացատրության թռնում դեմքիս, ու ասում, որ ես ինքս պետք է հասկանայի պատճառը: Միջանկյալ իրար հետ կապված որևէ էպիզոդների իսպառ բացակայությամբ: Անձամբ իմ տեսանկյունից դու ավելի առողջ չես, քան Արենը: Ցավոք, ի տարբերություն Արենի, քեզ մոդերություն են վստահել:



> Աաաաաաա, ես մահկանացուս կնքեցի… 
> Sof ջան, կառավարության կողմից չի, ավելի վատ, անտիսեմիտների ու ռասիստների սարքածն ա: Որ մի անգամ գաս, կտեսնես, սաղս նացիստական թեւակպներով ենք, որի վրա պատկերված է մեր արիական խորհրդանիշերից մեկը` սվաստիկան:


Օ, իսկ ոչի՞նչ, որ կրթության և գիտության նախարարությունից ներքին մարդն ասում է, որ ոչ մի նախապատրաստական աշխատանք չի գնում օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման ուղղությամբ, թեև կրթական բարեփոխումների գրանտեր են ստացվել:



> Դե հա, ինձ ԹիՎիում չեն ճանաչում: Հավանաբար ընհանուր են ասել` որ քո համար ոչ մեկի խոսքը արժեք չունի:


Չէ, Ռամշտայն: Իմ համար արժեք չունի հենց հատկապես ու առանձնապես քո խոսքը:

Ես ասելիքս ասեցի: Հակապրոպոգանդաս չեմ դադարեցնի, բայց քննարկման մեջ մտնել դոգմատիկ ու ոչ ադեկվատ մարդկանց, ինչպես նաև ուստա հրանտի նմանների հետ, հրաժարվում եմ: Ոչ պարապ եմ մնացել, ոչ էլ ավելորդ զահլա ունեմ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Օ, իսկ ոչի՞նչ, որ կրթության և գիտության նախարարությունից ներքին մարդն ասում է, որ ոչ մի նախապատրաստական աշխատանք չի գնում օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման ուղղությամբ, թեև կրթական բարեփոխումների գրանտեր են ստացվել:


Ինձ նման տվյալներ չեն հասել, ես առաջնորդվում եմ միայն ինձ հասած տեղեկույթով: Բայց ամեն դեպքում եթե թեկուզ քո ասածով է, միեւնույն է, դա այստեղ էական դեր չունի: Թե բողոքի ակցիաները ովքեր ու ինչ նպատակով են կազմակերպում որեւէ առնչություն չունի այն հարցի հետ, որը էս թեմայում քննարկվում է:






> Ռամշտայն, եթե ես հասարակությունը սկսեի ազատել շեղումներով մարդկանցից, չես պատկերացնում, թե ով կմտներ առաջին հարյուրյակի մեջ:


Էսքանը փիլիսոփայություն էր: Եթե հարցին տենց մոտենանք` հարյուրյակ էլ չի լինի, զրոյակ կլինի:  :LOL: 




> Օրինակ, քո վարքը ես Արենի վարքից շատ չեմ տարբերում: Մի օր ջերմ-ջերմ բարևում ես, ասում որ կռիվ ես տալիս քյառթության դեպ, մյուս օրը՝ առանց որևէ բացատրության թռնում դեմքիս, ու ասում, որ ես ինքս պետք է հասկանայի պատճառը: Միջանկյալ իրար հետ կապված որևէ էպիզոդների իսպառ բացակայությամբ: Անձամբ իմ տեսանկյունից դու ավելի առողջ չես, քան Արենը: Ցավոք, ի տարբերություն Արենի, քեզ մոդերություն են վստահել:


Ուրախ եմ, որովհետեւ եթե անձամբ դու ինձ Արենից առողջ համարեիր, կմտածեի, որ հետս մի բան այն չէ: :Xeloq: 
Իմ վերբաբերմունքը իր պատճառներն ունի: Եթե առանց բացատրության ա, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ անբացատրելի ա, եթե ֆորումում գրելը ճիշտ համարեի, կգրեի: Դու էլ առանց պատճառ իմանալու որոշումներ ես կայացնում ու պիտակներ ես կպցնում, էդ իմաստով «ավելի առողջ չես, քան Արենը» քեզ կարելի ա ասել: Որպես հուշում ասեմ, մի հատ քո` ինձ տված հին վարկանիշերը քչփորի: Նաեւ հուշեմ, որ տվյալ դեպքում վարկանիշի գույնը լրիվ երկրորդական ա:




> Ցավոք, ի տարբերություն Արենի, քեզ մոդերություն են վստահել:


Իրոք, ցավալի ա, որ իմ արժեքավոր ժամանակի մի մասը ծախսվում ա մոդերության վրա, բայց ոչինչ, հանուն ակումբի կարելի ա:




> Չէ, Ռամշտայն: Իմ համար արժեք չունի հենց հատկապես ու առանձնապես քո խոսքը:


Ամեն դեպքում գործողություններդ ասածիդ հակառակն են ցույց տալիս:  :Pardon:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չորեքշաբթի, դեկտեմբերի 8-ին Ազգային ժողովում նախատեսվում է Լեզվի մասին և Հանրակրթության մասին օրենքներում փոփոխությունների նախագծի քննարկումը: Հիշեցնենք, որ այդ նախագիծը կանաչ լույս է վառում Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման համար:

«Մենք դե՛մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնությունը կոչ է անում անպայման մասնակցել բողոքի ցույցին, որը կսկսվի առավոտյան ժամը 10-ին Ազգային ժողովի ԴԵՄԻՐՃՅԱՆ փողոցի կողմից մուտքի մոտ: Տեղեկացրե՛ք բոլոր ծանոթներին, օգնե՛ք կանխել գաղութարար օրինագիծը:

----------

Tig (08.12.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ժողովուրդ մի բան հարցնեմ,օտարալեզու դպրոցներում ասենք պատմությունը օտար լեզվով են անցնելու,թե ուղղակի այդ լեզուն խորացված են ուսուցանելու?

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բոլոր առարկաները օտար լեզվով են անցնելու (օրենքի նախագծով կարծեմ նախատեսվում ա, որ բացի հայագիտական առարկաներից), թե չէ խորացված օտար լեզվի ուսուցմամբ դպրոցներ հիմա էլ կան  :Smile:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (07.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ոչ մի բան էլ չեն անելու, պարզապես վերջերս ժողովուրդը հաճախ է բողոքի ցույցեր անում քաղաքապետարանի, ՎՏԲ-ի, ուրանի հանքերի դեմ, դրա համար էլ «հակակարկտային լիցքաթափումներ» ու շեղող ակցիաներ են կազմակերպում:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (07.12.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*Rhayader* քեզ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ ու կարծում եմ մարդկանց ուշադրությունն են թմրեցնում,եթե երեխային որ դպրոցում սովորելը ծնողներն են որոշելու ու կա ընտրության հնարավորություն,ապա չեմ հասկանում ինչումն է՜ հարցը?Օրենքը ոչինչ չի փոխի,նույն Հիտլերի օրինակը՝նա ցանկանում էր ոչնչացնել բոլոր շիզոֆրենիայով հիվանդներին ու ոչնչացրեց,բայց դա ոչինչ չփոխեց,մեկ է տոկոսային հարաբերությունը պահպանվեց:

----------

Rhayader (08.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> *Rhayader* քեզ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ ու կարծում եմ մարդկանց ուշադրությունն են թմրեցնում,եթե երեխային որ դպրոցում սովորելը ծնողներն են որոշելու ու կա ընտրության հնարավորություն,ապա չեմ հասկանում ինչումն է՜ հարցը?Օրենքը ոչինչ չի փոխի,նույն Հիտլերի օրինակը՝նա ցանկանում էր ոչնչացնել բոլոր շիզոֆրենիայով հիվանդներին ու ոչնչացրեց,բայց դա ոչինչ չփոխեց,մեկ է տոկոսային հարաբերությունը պահպանվեց:


Առաջարկում եմ թեման սկզբից մինչև վերջ կարդալ: Հասարակ պատճառով. նույն բաներն անընդհատ ասելը, երբ նույն թեմայում արդեն իսկ գրված է՝ անիմաստ է:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (08.12.2010), Rammstein (08.12.2010), Tig (08.12.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> *Rhayader*եթե երեխային որ դպրոցում սովորելը ծնողներն են որոշելու ու կա ընտրության հնարավորություն,ապա չեմ հասկանում ինչումն է՜ հարցը


Հարցն այն է, որ լիքը ծնողներ մեծ հաճույքով իրենց երեխաներին այդ դպրոցները կուղարկեն։

----------

Magic-Mushroom (08.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հարցն այն է, որ լիքը ծնողներ մեծ հաճույքով իրենց երեխաներին այդ դպրոցները կուղարկեն։


Փաստորեն, «ռեսպուբլիկան վտանգի մեջ է», պետք է «նացիայի դիկտատուրա» հաստատել, քանի որ մարդիկ չգիտեն, թե ինչ են անում :LOL:  եթե նույնիսկ նման բան հավանական լիներ, ինձ արդեն զզվեցրել են բոլոր հնարավոր «Գանդալֆներն», ովքեր բոլորից լավ գիտեն, թե բոլորին ինչ է պետք:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (08.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Փաստորեն, «ռեսպուբլիկան վտանգի մեջ է», պետք է «նացիայի դիկտատուրա» հաստատել, քանի որ մարդիկ չգիտեն, թե ինչ են անում եթե նույնիսկ նման բան հավանական լիներ, ինձ արդեն զզվեցրել են բոլոր հնարավոր «Գանդալֆներն», ովքեր բոլորից լավ գիտեն, թե բոլորին ինչ է պետք:


Սոֆ, փաստորեն ինքդ քեզ ձանձրացրե՞լ ես: Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ ես շարունակական ագրեսիվ ու թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ անում այստեղ  :Wink: 

Ազգային արժեք, պետական անվտանգություն, ազգային խորհրդանիշներ ու նման այլ հասկացությունները երբե՛ք չի կարելի ասոցացնել նազիոնալիզմի հետ:

----------

davidus (08.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (08.12.2010), Tig (08.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Սոֆ, փաստորեն ինքդ քեզ ձանձրացրե՞լ ես: Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ ես շարունակական ագրեսիվ ու թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ անում այստեղ 
> 
> Ազգային արժեք, պետական անվտանգություն, ազգային խորհրդանիշներ ու նման այլ հասկացությունները երբե՛ք չի կարելի ասոցացնել նազիոնալիզմի հետ:


Չուկ, դու ես ձանձրացրել, Բյուրն է ձանձրացրել, ու էլի մի շարք մարդիկ:



> Ազգային արժեք, պետական անվտանգություն, ազգային խորհրդանիշներ ու նման այլ հասկացությունները երբե՛ք չի կարելի ասոցացնել նազիոնալիզմի հետ:


Կարելի է: Հենց նրանց դրոշակի տակ սկսում են ոտնահարվել անհատի իրավունքներն ու ազատությունները, անհատական ընտրության հնարավորությունը: Անհատը միշտ ավելի բարձր արժեք ունի, քան ազգը:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (08.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, դու ես ձանձրացրել, Բյուրն է ձանձրացրել, ու էլի մի շարք մարդիկ:
> 
> Կարելի է: Հենց նրանց դրոշակի տակ սկսում են ոտնահարվել անհատի իրավունքներն ու ազատությունները, անհատական ընտրության հնարավորությունը: Անհատը միշտ ավելի բարձր արժեք ունի, քան ազգը:


Այդ դեպքում խնդրում եմ մեր՝ անհատներիս արժեքները չբռնաբարել քո անտեղի ու անիմաստ ագրեսիայով ու իբր ազատամիտ կոչերով:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (08.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Այդ դեպքում խնդրում եմ մեր՝ անհատներիս արժեքները չբռնաբարել քո անտեղի ու անիմաստ ագրեսիայով ու իբր ազատամիտ կոչերով:


Չուկ, եթե քո արժեքներն այդքան հեշտ է բռնաբարել հասարակ այլախոհությամբ, ապա դա բռնաբարել չի, այլ «փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ սեռական ակտ»:

Երբ ազգային արժեքները փորձում են *պարտադրել* մարդկանց, արդյո՞ք դա նացիոնալիզմ չի: Հիտլերն էլ մարդկանց գերմանիզմ ու անտիսեմիտիզմ էր պարտադրում, մի կողմից պրոպոգանդում էր, մյուս կողմից էլ այլախոհներին վերացնում: Իհարկե, ձեզ Հիտլերի հետ համեմատելը սխալ կլինի՝ ոչ Հիտլերի մեթոդներն ունեք, ոչ անմարդկայնությունը, ոչ էլ «հեռու գնացող պլանները»:

Եթե հայ ժողովրդի մի ստվար մասսա կանգնի ու հրաժարվի իր ազգությունից, ու ինքն իրեն, ասենք, տաջիկ հայտարարի, սկսի տաջկերեն շփվել, տաջիկական հագուստ հագնել, և այլն, ի՞նչ եք անելու:

Իսկ եթե մի խուբ երեխաներ որոշում են եվրոպական «էմո» ոճով հագնվել... ազգային արժեքների բռնաբարություն է, բարեկամներս: Ծեծենք երեխաներին, թող վաղը տարազով ման գան փողոցներում:

Այս ամենը նույն աբսուրդի տարբեր աստիճաններ են: Եթե ձեր դեպքում բռնակալության, նացիոնալիզմի ինչ-որ էքսցենտրիկ բույրով համեմված բան է, որն առանձնապես մեծ տագնապ չի առաջացնում, դրանից չի դադարում աբսուրդ լինել: Ասենք, կանգնել ու ասել, որ ձեր արածը պակաս աբսուրդ է, քան մենթերի էմոներին ծեծելն ու փողոցում կեդ հագած մարդկանց հարցաքննելը :Jpit:  (միակ օբյեկտիվ արդարացումն, ընդ որում՝ երկու խմբերն էլ նմանատիպ աբստրակտ, Նաստրադամուսից ու սուրբ Գերտրուդայից ստացած գուշակությունների ու ենթադրությունների վրա հիմնված պնդում են, որ փրկում են ազգն արտաքին ասսիմիլյացիայից ու ՀՄԻ դավադիր ուժերից), ներիր, բայց այնքան էլ չի բացատրում ինչու արժի այդ աբսուրդի վրա ժամանակ ու էներգիա ծախսել: Բայց արի ու տես՝ ես ծախսում եմ: Ինձ դա... հետաքրքիր է: Ես, ի տարբերություն ձեզ, սիրում եմ այլախոհություն: Ու դուք իմ այլախոհներն (ինչպես նաև ուսումնասիրության օբյեկտներն) եք: Այնպես որ, պետք չի ագրեսսիա տեսնել, որտեղ այն չկա (իրականում փոխարենը հեգնանք է ու հաշվարկված պրովոկացիա):

Ասածս այն է, որ ինչքան ինձ հիշում եմ՝ մարդկանց մի խումբ, ասես եհովայի վկաներ լինեն, գուժում են, որ ազգը կործանվում է, ու «վերջը մոտ է», և այլն, իսկ մյուս խումբն անընդհատ դրանից օգտվելով փրկում է ազգը: Հասկանում եմ, ազգը փրկելը հաճելի զբաղմունք է, բայց, ասենք, ավելի օգտակար անելիք չունե՞ք:

----------


## Chuk

Սոֆ, կներես, լրիվ չկարդացի: Ես քեզ խնդրեցի չխցկվել մի թեմա, որից դու գլուխ չես հանում (հա, ես գիտեմ որ դու ինձնից խելոք ես  :Jpit:  ): Դու խնդրանքս չլսեցիր, շարունակիր: Թռուցիկ նայելով ու օրինակներդ տեսնելով ավելի ակնհայտ է, թե դու որքան հեռու ես խնդիրը պատկերացնելուց  :Wink:

----------

davidus (08.12.2010), Rammstein (08.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (08.12.2010), Ներսես_AM (08.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Սոֆ, կներես, լրիվ չկարդացի: Ես քեզ խնդրեցի չխցկվել մի թեմա, որից դու գլուխ չես հանում (հա, ես գիտեմ որ դու ինձնից խելոք ես  ): Դու խնդրանքս չլսեցիր, շարունակիր: Թռուցիկ նայելով ու օրինակներդ տեսնելով ավելի ակնհայտ է, թե դու որքան հեռու ես խնդիրը պատկերացնելուց


 :Scenic: 

Կանխատեսելի ես դառնում, Չուկ:
Լավ, իսկ ոմն ձեր գաղափարակից-գաղափարախոս, երևի կիմանաս, թե ում եմ ակնարկում, առաջարկում էր, եթե օրենքն ընդունվի, տեռակտներ կազմակերպել օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ՝ ոչնչացնել գույքը, ջարդել, վառել, և այլն: Ու երբ գրառումը հայտնվեց, ոչ մեկը չասաց «այ ապուշ, ինչ ես դուրս տալիս»: Ընդհակառակը, մի քանի ուրիշ ձեր գաղափարակիցներ, որոնց ես հարցրեցի այդ մասին, նայեցին ինձ «մենք գիտենք, թե ինչ ենք անում, բայց դու, մահկանացուդ, մեզ երբեք չես հասկանա» հայացքով (նույն քո գրառումը :Jpit: ), գլուխներն օրորեցին ու ասացին, որ չեն պատրաստվում քննարկել այդ թեման:

Էլ չհիշեմ ժամանակին Բյուրի Ինտելի «պրիվետ»-ին «ես ռուսերեն չեմ հասկանում» պատասխանելը: Այնպես որ, լրիվ կանխատեսելի էր, ով է ձեր այդ խմբի ակտիվիստ լինելու, ով է նմանվելու իր չսիրած այլ քաղաքական շարժման ներկայացուցիչներին, որոնց մի գլուխ քննադատում էր, ով է ինձ ասելու «դու ոչ մի բան այս հարցում չես հասկանում» (որ հիշենք, ես «լևոնիադայի» ժամանակ էլ ոչինչ չէի հասկանում :LOL:  ու ընդհանրապես, հենց տուպիկ եք ընկնում, ես սկսում եմ բան չհասկանալ), և այլն, և այլն:

Եթե չեմ հասկանում, բացատրեք մտովի տկարիս:

Մեկ էլ, սեփական գրառման պատասխանը չկարդալն ու առավել ևս միայն դրա մասին  հայտարարելու համար պատասխանելը ոչ թե սրամտություն է ու բանավեճի արվեստի արտահայտում, այլ տարրական անշնորհքություն:

Այնպես որ, ես սրանից հետո այս թեմայում կերևամ ոչ թե բանավիճելու, այլ զուտ հակապրոպոգանդայի համար: Որովհետև ես փորձեցի ձեզ հասկանալ, բայց պարզվեց՝ հասկանալու բան չկա: Դոգմատիզմը հասկանալու կարիք չունի, դոգմատիզմն անելու կարիք ունի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ՍՕՖ, իսկականից լավ էլի: Ես քո հավեսը չունեմ, դու էլ մեր հավեսը մի ունեցի էլի: Ախպոր պես: Էս թեմայով արդեն սաղ երգերը երգվել են: Դու մնա քո կարծիքին, մենք՝ մեր:

----------


## Chuk

Սոֆ, կներես, ես քեզ նոր հումք չեմ ուզում տամ: Ուղղակի գիտեմ էլի, որ խոսելու ծարավ ես, ես էլ տվյալ պահին ոնց որ շուն հաչացնող լինեմ: Զահլա չկա: 
հ.գ. Գրառումդ նորից չկարդացի, գիտեմ ինչ պիտի գրած լինես:

----------

davidus (08.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Եթե հայ ժողովրդի մի ստվար մասսա կանգնի ու հրաժարվի իր ազգությունից, ու ինքն իրեն, ասենք, տաջիկ հայտարարի, սկսի տաջկերեն շփվել, տաջիկական հագուստ հագնել, և այլն, ի՞նչ եք անելու:
> 
> Իսկ եթե մի խուբ երեխաներ որոշում են եվրոպական «էմո» ոճով հագնվել... ազգային արժեքների բռնաբարություն է, բարեկամներս: Ծեծենք երեխաներին, թող վաղը տարազով ման գան փողոցներում:


Թող ինձ ների Չուկը, որ իրա փոխարեն պատասխանում եմ իրեն ուղղված գրառմանը ու որ ընդհանրապես պատասխանում եմ ( :Jpit: ), բայց չեմ դիմանում, պիտի ասեմ:

Ռայադեր, էնքան ակնհայտ ա էս երկու ասածներիդ տարբերությունը, որ չգիտեմինչ հանճար (եթե ցանկանում եք` հ-ով) պետք ա լինել նույնացնելու համար:
Կարճ կոնկրետ բացատրեմ. Ազգային տարազ չկրելը, ազգային երաժշտություն չլսելը, ազգային ճաշեր չուտելը, ազգային բջջային օպերատորից չօգտվելը  :LOL:  զուտ ճաշակի հարցեր են, իսկ մայրենի լեզվով չխոսող (տաջկերեն խոսող) մարդ տեսնելուց ես գիտակցում եմ, որ մենք ոչ միայն ճաշակի հարցում կարող ա լեզու չգտնենք, այլ մենք ընդհանրապես լեզու չենք կարող գտնել, որտեւ իրար չենք հասկանում: Ու բնավ կապ չունի, թե էդ տաջկերեն խոսողի երակներում ինչ բենզին ա հոսում (© Թիլլ Լինդեման):

Իսկ, զուտ տեսականորեն, եթե մի խումբ հայեր իրենց տաջիկ հռչակեն, մեկ այլ խումբ` արաբ հռչակեն եւ այլն, արդեն հաջորդ քայլը կլինի Հայաստանի պառակտումը: Հետո էլ թուրքերըը հատ-հատ էդ մանր Հայաստանիկները կգրավեն ու պրծ:  :Pardon: 

*Լեզուն ճաշակ չի, որ պարտադրանքը դատապարտելի լինի, լեզուն նախ եւ առաջ շփվելու միջոց ա:*

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.12.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ժողովուրդ ջան ես ուղղակի խնդրում եմ վերջ տվեք,չարժի վիճել,մեկ է Հայաստանը այնպիսի երկիր է,որ ինչ ուզեն այն էլ կանեն,հիմա մենք ուղղակի ջուր ենք ծեծում,ես հարգում եմ բոլորի կարծիքները,ամեն մեկը իր կարծիքը ունի,նաեւ շատ եմ հարգում *Բյուրի* ակտիվությունը այս հարցի շուրջ,երեւում է որ շուտ հանձնվողներից չէ ու մինչեւ վերջ է գնում,*Rhayader* ես քեզ նույնպես հասկանում եմ ու գտնում եմ որոշ առումով ճիշտ ես,պետք չէ վիճել ու անցնել վիրավորանքների,կարող է ոմանց ուզածը հենց դա է?Մեկ է շատ հիասթափված եմ Հայաստանի ազատություններից ու մեկ է ինչ խոսանք իրենց ուզածն են անելու,կարող եք նշել մի դեպք որ բողոքի ցույցի շնորհիվ հասել են իրենց ճանապարհին ոչ արյունալի միջոցներով,իհարկե ոչ,դրա ապացույցն է պատմությունը,պետք է պատմությունից դասեր քաղել,մի վիճեք խնդրում եմ,բոլորդ էլ լավն եք,իսկ այս հարցը չարժի ձեր թանկագին նյարդային համակարգը փչացնելու համար:Սկի ՄԱԿը չկարողացավ այնպես անել որ զորքը չմտնի Իրաք,Բոլորիդ խաղաղություն ու համբերություն

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Փաստորեն, «ռեսպուբլիկան վտանգի մեջ է», պետք է «նացիայի դիկտատուրա» հաստատել, քանի որ մարդիկ չգիտեն, թե ինչ են անում եթե նույնիսկ նման բան հավանական լիներ, ինձ արդեն զզվեցրել են բոլոր հնարավոր «Գանդալֆներն», ովքեր բոլորից լավ գիտեն, թե բոլորին ինչ է պետք:


Ռայադեր ջան, ռեսպուբլիկան, իրոք, վտանգի մեջ է։ Կույր է պետք լինել, որպեսզի չնկատել, թե այսօր Երևանում ինչ է կատարվում։ Խորհրդային տարեց սերունդը արթնացել է, ռուսերեն է խոսում և սեփական թոռներին ռուսերեն է սովորեցնում։ Իրոք, ինչու հայերեն սովորել, եթե Հայաստանում գրեթե բոլորը ռուսերեն հասկանում են, արի ռուսերեն սովորենք, ուրիշ երկրներում էլ պետք կգա։ Ռուսական դպրոցների բացումը էլ ավելի կարագացնի ռուսիֆիկացման պրոցեսը։ Վաղը մյուս օրն էլ մի հատ ռերեֆենդում կանցկացնեն, ու Հայաստանը կմտնի ՌԴ կազմի մեջ։ Ի՞նչ վատ է որ ,- գուցե կասես դու։ Հեչ էլ վատ չէր լինի, եթե աշխարհում բոլորը քեզ նման մտածեին։ Չկա ազգերի բաժանում, ով ինչ լեզվով ուզում խոսում է, որտեղ ուզում ապրում է։ Բայց բարեբախտաբար թե դժբախտաբար, ոչ բոլորն են այդպես մտածում։ Արդյունքում, եթե այսօր դու քո երկրում "սվոյ" ես, դառնում ես քո երկրում "չուժոյ"։ Տարբերվում ես արտաքինով, խոսում ես ակցենտով (ռուսախոս հայերը թող իրենց իզուր չշոյեն, նրանց խոսքի մեջ էլ ակցենտը դեպքերի մեծամասնությունում զգացվում է)։

Ռուսաստանի օրինակը բերեցի պարզապես որպես ամենահավանական սցենար։ Ես ամենևին էլ համաձայն չեմ այն մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր հենց ռուսներին են նացիոնալիստ համարում և ատում դրա համար։ Այդ երևույթը առկա է գրեթե կամայական եվրոպական երկրում, լինի դա Լատվիա, Չեխիա, թե Ֆրանսիա։ Ռիգայում մի անգամ սրճարանում մատուցողուհին հազիվ էր իրեն զսպում, որպեսզի չասեր այն ամենն, ինչ մտածում էր իմ և ռուսերեն լեզվի մասին։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.12.2010)

----------


## Tig

Իհարկե բանավիճելն անիմաստ է: Ամեն մեկն էլ իր տեսանկյունից ճիշտ է: Մենակ մի բան եմ ուզում ավելացնեմ հատուկ Ռայադերի համար: Ռայ ջան, եթե ազատ ընտրության հնարավորություն ես ուզում, ուրեմն նախ և առաջ պիտի ապահովել հավասար պայմաններ: Եթե հայկական դպրոցների մակարդակը ցածր է լինելու օտարալեզուների մակարդակից, ինչում ես համոզված եմ, ապա ազատ ընտրության մասին խոսքերն ավելորդ են: Այ երբ որ կունենանք լավ, բարձր մակարդակի կրթություն ապահովող հայկական դպրոցներ: Էն ժամանակ կարանք մտածենք օտարալեզու դպրոցներ ունենալու մասին: Ու էդ ժամանակ նոր կերևա, իրոք դրա կարիքն ունենք, թե չէ:

հ.գ. նորից ու նորից՝ օրար լեզվին լավ տիրապետելու համար, պարտադիր չի օտարալեզու դպրոց ավարտել:

----------

Ariadna (08.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (08.12.2010), Mephistopheles (08.12.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*Tig* կարդալով ողջ թեման ես նույնպես կիսում եմ քո տեսակետը,*Բյուր* ջան ասա երբ է լինելու բողոքի ցույցը լիքը իմ հայ ընկերներից ուղղարկեմ :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (08.12.2010), Chuk (08.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (08.12.2010), Tig (08.12.2010), Ձայնալար (08.12.2010), Ներսես_AM (08.12.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իհարկե բանավիճելն անիմաստ է: Ամեն մեկն էլ իր տեսանկյունից ճիշտ է: Մենակ մի բան եմ ուզում ավելացնեմ հատուկ Ռայադերի համար: Ռայ ջան, եթե ազատ ընտրության հնարավորություն ես ուզում, ուրեմն նախ և առաջ պիտի ապահովել հավասար պայմաններ: *Եթե հայկական դպրոցների մակարդակը ցածր է լինելու օտարալեզուների մակարդակից, ինչում ես համոզված եմ*, ապա ազատ ընտրության մասին խոսքերն ավելորդ են: Այ երբ որ կունենանք լավ, բարձր մակարդակի կրթություն ապահովող հայկական դպրոցներ: Էն ժամանակ կարանք մտածենք օտարալեզու դպրոցներ ունենալու մասին: Ու էդ ժամանակ նոր կերևա, իրոք դրա կարիքն ունենք, թե չէ:
> 
> հ.գ. նորից ու նորից՝ օրար լեզվին լավ տիրապետելու համար, պարտադիր չի օտարալեզու դպրոց ավարտել:


Ամենաահավորն էն ա, որ Աշոտյանն էլ ա դրանում համոզված: 




> *Tig* կարդալով ողջ թեման ես նույնպես կիսում եմ քո տեսակետը,*Բյուր* ջան ասա երբ է լինելու բողոքի ցույցը լիքը իմ հայ ընկերներից ուղղարկեմ


Շնորհակալ եմ Մեջիք ջան  :Smile:  էսօր մեկը պիտի լիներ, բայց չհասցրի գնալ: Ես միշտ հայտարարություններն էս թեմայում դնում եմ: Ի դեպ, քանի քննարկումը նորից ակտիվացել է, կխնդրեի կիսվես Հոլանդիայում գործող օտարալեզու դպրոցների մասին: Կան արդյոք ընդհանրապես, ովքեր իրավունք ունեն հաճախելու, ովքեր են հաճախում և այլն:

----------

Chuk (09.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (08.12.2010), Tig (09.12.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*Բյուր* ջան մեզ մոտ գործում է *Ազատ Ուսուցման Օրենքը*՝որը նախատեսում է կրոնական,մտքի ազատության եւ տարբեր կողմնորոշումներ ունենալը՝որը չի արգելվում մեր օրենքներով,ցանկացած մարդ մեր մոտ կարող է բացել դպրոց,օտարալեզու դպրոցներ մեզ մոտ բացում են ոչ թե պետությունը,այլ փոքրամասնությունները,իհարկե պետությունը հովանավորում է,սակայն կան որոշ պայմաններ,պետք է բավարար լինի աշակերտների թիվը,օտար լեզվի հետ պարտադիր պետք է ուսուցանվի Հոլանդերեն եւ Նիդերլանդների պատմություն,մեզ մոտ կա տարբեր տեսակի դպրոցների ընտրության հնարավորություն,ծնողներն են ընտրում թե իրենց երեխան ինչ դպրոց գնա,դպրոցը կարող է հովանավորվել նաեւ այլ անձանց կողմից,մեր մոտ շատ են մասնավոր դպրոցները եւ աշակերտների համարյա 60 տոկոսը հաճախում են այդ մասնավոր դպրոցները՝որոնք հովանավորվում են տարբեր կազմակերպությունների կողմից,դրանք են Հրեական,պրոտեստական,Հնդկական,հումանիստական,մուսուլմանական նաեւ *Հայկական* դպրոցները,այդ դպրոցներում բազմակի ստուգումներ են անցկացնում կրթության եւ մշակույթի նախարարություները,մեր մոտ երեխաներին դպրոց են ուղարկում 5 տարեկենաում,սակայն մեծ մասը դպրոց է գնում 4 տարեկանում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Բյուր* ջան մեզ մոտ գործում է *Ազատ Ուսուցման Օրենքը*՝որը նախատեսում է կրոնական,մտքի ազատության եւ տարբեր կողմնորոշումներ ունենալը՝որը չի արգելվում մեր օրենքներով,ցանկացած մարդ մեր մոտ կարող է բացել դպրոց,օտարալեզու դպրոցներ մեզ մոտ բացում են ոչ թե պետությունը,այլ փոքրամասնությունները,իհարկե պետությունը հովանավորում է,սակայն կան որոշ պայմաններ,պետք է բավարար լինի աշակերտների թիվը,օտար լեզվի հետ պարտադիր պետք է ուսուցանվի Հոլանդերեն եւ Նիդերլանդների պատմություն,մեզ մոտ կա տարբեր տեսակի դպրոցների ընտրության հնարավորություն,ծնողներն են ընտրում թե իրենց երեխան ինչ դպրոց գնա,դպրոցը կարող է հովանավորվել նաեւ այլ անձանց կողմից,մեր մոտ շատ են մասնավոր դպրոցները եւ աշակերտների համարյա 60 տոկոսը հաճախում են այդ մասնավոր դպրոցները՝որոնք հովանավորվում են տարբեր կազմակերպությունների կողմից,դրանք են Հրեական,պրոտեստական,Հնդկական,հումանիստական,մուսուլմանական նաեւ *Հայկական* դպրոցները,այդ դպրոցներում բազմակի ստուգումներ են անցկացնում կրթության եւ մշակույթի նախարարություները,մեր մոտ երեխաներին դպրոց են ուղարկում 5 տարեկենաում,սակայն մեծ մասը դպրոց է գնում 4 տարեկանում:


Իսկ կա՞ն հոլանդացիներ, որոնք իրենց երեխաներին օտարալեզու դպրոցներ են ուղարկում: Այ, ասեցիր հայկական: Էնտեղ բոլո՞ր առարկաներն են հայերեն, թե՞ ուղղակի հայոց լեզու և գրականություն են անցնում:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Հոլանդացիները շատ քիչ են օտարալեզու դպրոց գնում,երեւի 1%,իսկ Հայկական դպրոցներում բոլոր առարկաները անցնում են հայերեն,ուղղակի նաեւ պետք է ուսուցանեն հոլանդերեն ու Նիդերլանդների պատմություն ու մի ուրիշ օտար լեզու եւս:

----------

Rhayader (10.12.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հոլանդացիները շատ քիչ են օտարալեզու դպրոց գնում,երեւի 1%,իսկ* Հայկական դպրոցներում բոլոր առարկաները անցնում են հայերեն*,ուղղակի նաեւ պետք է ուսուցանեն հոլանդերեն ու Նիդերլանդների պատմություն ու մի ուրիշ օտար լեզու եւս:


Վայ, էդ ինչ լավ բան ասեցիր  :Smile:

----------

davidus (09.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (08.12.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լեզվի օրենք. կառավարությանը թվում է, որ իր կոտոշներն ու կճղակները պինդ են

Կառավարությունը որոշել է դեկտեմբերի 13-ին հրավիրել ԱԺ արտահերթ նստաշրջան` «Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքների փոփոխություններն անցկացնելու համար:
«Ղեկավարվելով Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրության 70-րդ հոդվածով` Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարությունը որոշում է.
Առաջարկել Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Ազգային ժողովի նախագահին 2010 թվականի դեկտեմբերի 13-ին ժամը 12-ին գումարել Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Ազգային Ժողովի արտահերթ նստաշրջան` հետևյալ օրակարգով`
(երկրորդ ընթերցում)
18. ա) «Լեզվի մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքում փոփոխություններ և լրացում կատարելու մասին»
բ) «Հանրակրթության մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքում փոփոխություն և լրացումներ կատարելու մասին»»: 

Աղբյուրը

Ժողովուրդ, ակտիվացեք: Պիտի չթողնենք, որ անցնի:

----------

Ariadna (10.12.2010), Chuk (10.12.2010), davidus (10.12.2010), einnA (10.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (10.12.2010), Norton (10.12.2010), Rammstein (10.12.2010), Tig (10.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (10.12.2010), Ներսես_AM (10.12.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Բյուր ջան :Love:  իմ կողմից կստանաս մի 7 հոգի :Hands Up:  միայն տեղը եւ ժամը որոշեք :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Թող ինձ ների Չուկը, որ իրա փոխարեն պատասխանում եմ իրեն ուղղված գրառմանը ու որ ընդհանրապես պատասխանում եմ (), բայց չեմ դիմանում, պիտի ասեմ:
> 
> Ռայադեր, էնքան ակնհայտ ա էս երկու ասածներիդ տարբերությունը, որ չգիտեմինչ հանճար (եթե ցանկանում եք` հ-ով) պետք ա լինել նույնացնելու համար:
> Կարճ կոնկրետ բացատրեմ. Ազգային տարազ չկրելը, ազգային երաժշտություն չլսելը, ազգային ճաշեր չուտելը, ազգային բջջային օպերատորից չօգտվելը  զուտ ճաշակի հարցեր են, իսկ մայրենի լեզվով չխոսող (տաջկերեն խոսող) մարդ տեսնելուց ես գիտակցում եմ, որ մենք ոչ միայն ճաշակի հարցում կարող ա լեզու չգտնենք, այլ մենք ընդհանրապես լեզու չենք կարող գտնել, որտեւ իրար չենք հասկանում: Ու բնավ կապ չունի, թե էդ տաջկերեն խոսողի երակներում ինչ բենզին ա հոսում (© Թիլլ Լինդեման):
> 
> Իսկ, զուտ տեսականորեն, եթե մի խումբ հայեր իրենց տաջիկ հռչակեն, մեկ այլ խումբ` արաբ հռչակեն եւ այլն, արդեն հաջորդ քայլը կլինի Հայաստանի պառակտումը: Հետո էլ թուրքերըը հատ-հատ էդ մանր Հայաստանիկները կգրավեն ու պրծ: 
> 
> *Լեզուն ճաշակ չի, որ պարտադրանքը դատապարտելի լինի, լեզուն նախ եւ առաջ շփվելու միջոց ա:*


Նույնացում չէր: Շատ լուրջ հարց էր: Քսան հազար մարդ իրենց տաջիկ են հայտարարում, սկսում են իրար հետ տաջկերեն շփվել, տաջկական տարազով ման գալ, տաջկական թերթեր կարդալ, և այլն: Քսան հազարն էլ, եթե այդքան ուզում ես, իրենց նույն ձևով արաբ են հռչակում: Ի՞նչ լուծում ես առաջարկում: Օրենք ես հանում, որ ՀՀ քաղաքացին տաջիկ լինելու իրավունք չունի՞: Չէ, սպասիր գուշակեմ. արգելում ես տաջիկների գոյությունը :LOL:  ու արաբների գոյությունը: Ասենք, ըստ ՀՀ Սահմանադրության տաջիկներն ու արաբներն իրավունք չունեն գոյություն ունենալ :Jpit: 
Իհարկե, վերոհիշյալ իրավիճակն իմ համար էլ ոչ ցանկալի է, ոչ բացատրելի, ոչ էլ պատրաստվում եմ ինքս ինձ տաջիկ կամ արաբ հռչակել (չնայած կայֆ կլիներ, մեր բնակարանում էլ մի հատ ռեֆերենդում անց կկացնեի, կինքնորոշվեինք որպես անկախ հանրապետություն, Հայաստանի դեսպանատուն կբացեինք, ասենք, չուլանում կամ զուգարանում, բայց դե): Հա, ասածս այն է, որ ժողովուրդը կարող է մառազմի մեջ ընկնել: Բայց ցանկացած քաղաքացի իրավունք ունի մառազմի մեջ ընկնել: Ու բռնել, դասակարգել, թե որ մառազմը կարող է պետությանը վնասել, որը ոչ, ընդ որում՝ նաստրոդամուսի սինդրոմով ու հրեամասոնաիլյումինատոֆոբիայով տառապող տառապող քրիստոնյա դեռահասների կողմից, անձամբ իմ համար, ոչ պակաս մառազմ է:
Իսկ հիմա բերեմ իմ անձնական հետաքրքրվածությունն այս հարցում: Նախադեպ: Եթե պետությունը կարող է հասարակական որևէ խավի առանձնահատկությունը կամ մառազմը հայտարարել հակապետական կամ նման մի բան, ու արգելել, ապա նա հնարավորություն կստանա կիրառել նույն մեթոդը հասարակական այլ խավերի առանձնահատկության կամ մառազմի նկատմամբ: Օրինակ, էմոների նկատմամբ: Օրինակ, հոմոսեքսուալների նկատմամբ: Հոմոսեքսուալիզմը քրեորեն պատժելի արարք որակող օրենքից զոռով, շառով ու մեծ աղմուկով ազատվեցինք միայն 2003 թվականին (տխրահռչակ 116-րդ հոդվածը): Ըստ Amnesty International-ի 1999-ի զեկույցի, 1996-ին հոմոսեքսուալիզմի մեղադրանքով պատասխանատվության են ենթարկվել 7 քաղաքացի, 1997-ին՝ չորս քաղաքացի, ըստ Եվրոխորհրդի մարդու իրավունքների գրասենյակի տվյալների, 1999-ին՝ ևս չորս քաղաքացի: Վերջին նմանատիպ հայտնի դեպքը գրանցվել է 1999-ին՝ քսանամյա Հովիկ Մինասյանի նկատմամբ, ով դատապարտվել է երեք ամսվա բանտարկության: Մինասյանի դեպքի մանրամասները կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ:
Մի օր կարող է նմանատիպ օրենք ընդունվել, ասենք, սուիցիդալ թեմատիկա պարունակող գրքեր (Հ. Սենկեվիչ, "Յո Երթաս", գրեթե ցանկացած սամուրայների մասին պատմող խելքը գլխին գիրք) կարդացող, երաժշտություն լսող (H.I.M, "Join Me In Death"), նկարներ նկարող կամ այլ մարդկանց դեմ, մի քանի մարդկանց H.I.M-ի ալբոմները կամ վերոհիշյալ գրքերը տալու համար կարող է ինձ որակեն «սուիցիդալության պրոպոգանդա վարող», «ամենայն հայոց էմոների գաղափարախոս», ու փորձեն իրավական ճնշում կիրառել: Կամ, ինչպես մի անգամ անհաջող փորձ են արել, կրոնական հողի վրա նմանատիպ ճնշման փորձ կատարեն: Բայց այս անգամ՝ ավելի լուրջ օրենսդրական հիմքերով: Որովհետև, ասենք, այսինչ կրոնը (մարդկանց ոչ փոքր մասսայի համար կրոնն ազգային հարցում պակաս նշանակություն չունի, քան լեզուն, ԶՈՒԳԱՀԵՌՆ ԱԿՆՀԱՅՏ Է ախր, ու իմ անձնական մասնակցությունը կոնֆլիկտին՝ նույնպես) ազգային միասնությունը խախտում է,



> Իսկ, զուտ տեսականորեն, եթե մի խումբ հայեր իրենց *մահմեդական* հռչակեն, մեկ այլ խումբ` *բուդդիստ* հռչակեն եւ այլն, արդեն հաջորդ քայլը կլինի Հայաստանի պառակտումը: Հետո էլ թուրքերըը հատ-հատ էդ մանր Հայաստանիկները կգրավեն ու պրծ:


Մգացված կետերում Ռամշտայնի գրառումը համապատասխանեցրել եմ նոր իրավիճակին: Ու, ասենք, արգելվեր այլ կրոնական պաշտանմունքի վայրերի կառուցումը կամ գոյությունը հայաստանում, պռոսպեկտի մզկիթն էլ քանդեին, տեղը սուրբ Աննայի/Քիսոյի/Փիրուզի եկեղեցի կառուցեին (նախապես հայտարարելով, որ մզկիթի տակ, ասենք, մ.թ. 300 թվականին այսինչ վաղ քրիստոնեական սուրբը միզել է, ու դա հիմա սրբատեղի է) և այլն:
Այսպիսով, մենք ունենք նախադեպ: Ու, ի դեմս թեկուզ օտարալեզու դպրոցների նկատմամբ արգելքի, ունենք նմանատիպ ախմախ օրենքներ:
Թող ձեզ չթվա, թե ես կողմ եմ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը, կամ իմ երեխային կուղարկեի օտարալեզու դպրոց: Ավելին, որպես ՀՀ քաղաքացի ու հարկատու, ես ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում պահանջել, որ իմ փողերը գնան հայկական կրթական համակարգի ֆինանսավորմանը: Ես ՄԻԱՆՇԱՆԱԿ կողմ եմ մասնագիտացված դպրոցներին՝ կոնկրետ առարկաների, այդ թվում նաև օտար լեզուների խորացված ուսուցմամբ: Ես նաև կողմ եմ, որ ազգային փոքրամասնությունները՝ եզդիներն, ասորիները և այլոք, իրավունք ունեն սեփական կրթական ինֆրաստրուկտուրա ձևավորել, քանի որ նրանց ազգային ինքնորոշման խնդիրը, սեփական պետականության բացակայության պայմաններում, շատ ավելի մեծ վտանգի տակ է, քան հայերինը, ու նրանց այդ իրավունքը մերժելը ես համարում եմ ասսիմիլյացիոն քաղաքականություն ՀՀ կառավարության կողմից: Ես ԴԵՄ ՉԵՄ մասնավոր ֆինանսավորմամբ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը: Բայց ՀՀ բյուջեն՝ ՀՀ պետական կրթական համակարգին: Ցավոք, իմ տեսանկյունը կիսող մարդիկ բավականաչափ շատ չեն, որպեսզի, ասենք, հնարավոր լինի ինչ-որ բան անել: Դրա համար ընտրում եմ չարյաց փոքրագույնը. օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացվելն ինձ ոչ մի բանով չի սպառնում, իսկ օտարալեզու դպրոցների վրա դրված արգելքը, մի շարք այլ օրինագծերի հետ միասին (մասնավորապես՝ մարիխուանայի լեգալիզացիայի բացակայությունը), բկիս է կանգնած:
Իսկ հիմա ասեմ, թե ինչին եմ դեմ: Ես դեմ եմ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման դեմ կանգնած շարժման նացիոնալիզմին: Դեմ եմ այդ շարժման հիստերիկ պրոպոգանդիստական մեթոդներին, այդ թվում՝ «մեզ հետ չես՝ ուրեմն մեր դեմ ես, կամ հայ չես, կամ ապազգային/հակազգային ես/տհաս ես/այս ես/այն ես» դիրքորոշմանը: Նեյտրալությունը ցանկացած, նամանավանդ քաղաքական հարցում, ցանկացած մարդու իրավունքն է, ու չի որակում նրան որևէ կերպ:
http://ustahrant.blogspot.com/2010/04/blog-post_28.html



> Ինչ վերաբերվում է օտարալեզու դպրոցների ներկայիս ծրագրին, ապա կրկնում եմ կարծիքս. պետք է ամեն ինչ անել դրա խափանման համար: Անկախ նրանից խոսքը ռուսական, անգլիական թե չինական դպրոցի մասին է: Ծայրահեղ դեպքում, եթե ծրագիրը սկսվի իրագործել, դպրոցների շենքերը ուղղակի պետք է վառել, պայթեցնել, պատոհանները ջարդել` ամեն բան եւ ամեն գնով: Սա պատերազմ է:


Եթե ձեր կարծիքով նման լոզունգներով առաջնորդվող (շարժման ոչ մի ներկայացուցիչ հերքում կամ նման մի բան չի ներկայացրել, չի քննադատել սույն արտահայտությունը, միայն տխուր, կարելի է ասել՝ խղճահարությամբ լի հայացքով նայել են ու ասել՝ «դու չես հասկանա», կամ՝ «չեմ պատրաստվում դա քննարկել, ես գիտեմ, թե ինչ եմ անում») շարժումը կարելի է այլ կերպ որակել, եթե ոչ ահաբեկչականի հարող :Smile: 
Ասածս ինչում է կայանում: Մենք ունենք իրենց ճշմարտացիության մեջ համոզված, սուպերմենի կոմպլեքսով տառապող ֆանատիկներ, ովքեր ամեն գիշեր երազում են փրկել աշխարհը (ուստան դրա օրինակ), նորմալ մարդիկ, որոնց ես, ճիշտն ասած, չեմ հասկանում, բայց նաև հրաժարվում եմ որպես ֆանատիկ որակել, ու այլ մասսա, որն իր էությամբ մի կողմից պայթյունավտանգ է, մյուս կողմից՝ կոնսերվատիվ-նացիոնալիստ: Անկախ առանձին անդամների դիրքորոշումից հարցի շուրջ:
Ահա թե ինչպիսին է պատկերը կողմնակի դիտորդի համար: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ շատ ավելի պարզ ու հեշտ է գոռալ «մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցներին», ու ավելի շատ մասսա կհավաքեք ձեր դրոշի տակ՝ ներառյալ մեկ ազգ կույսերի դաշինքն ու այլ նման բաներ, քան եթե, ասենք, պայքարեք «պետական ֆինանսավորմամբ օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ», որը, իհարկե, ըստ իս շատ ավելի արդարացված է թե՛ էթիկայի, թե՛ քաղաքացիական գիտակցության տեսանկյունից (մասնավորապես՝ պատասխանում է «ինչու՞ ես, որպես հարկատու, պետք է ռուսական դպրոց ֆինանսավորեմ» հարցին):
Այսպես թե այնպես, «մենք մեր ուզածին հասնենք, հետևանքներն ու կողմնակի երևույթները՝ հետո», կամ «նպատակն արդարացնում է միջոցները», կամ «չես կարող ձվածեղ պատրաստել, եթե ձուն չջարդես», կամ «ով մեզ հետ չի՝ մեզ դեմ է» սկզբունքներով ցանկացած քաղաքական շարժում իմ համար չափազանց կեղտոտ է: Ու նման շարժումների դեմոտիվացիան, սաբոտաժն ու հակապրոպոգանդան ինձ առնվազն անձնական հաճույք են պատճառում: Չհաշված վերոհիշյալ մտավախություններն ու նպատակները:

----------


## Rhayader

> Լեզվի օրենք. կառավարությանը թվում է, որ իր կոտոշներն ու կճղակները պինդ են
> 
> Կառավարությունը որոշել է դեկտեմբերի 13-ին հրավիրել ԱԺ արտահերթ նստաշրջան` «Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքների փոփոխություններն անցկացնելու համար:
> «Ղեկավարվելով Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրության 70-րդ հոդվածով` Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարությունը որոշում է.
> Առաջարկել Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Ազգային ժողովի նախագահին 2010 թվականի դեկտեմբերի 13-ին ժամը 12-ին գումարել Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Ազգային Ժողովի արտահերթ նստաշրջան` հետևյալ օրակարգով`
> (երկրորդ ընթերցում)
> 18. ա) «Լեզվի մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքում փոփոխություններ և լրացում կատարելու մասին»
> բ) «Հանրակրթության մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքում փոփոխություն և լրացումներ կատարելու մասին»»: 
> 
> ...


Ժողովուրդ, *նեյտրալիտետ*: Թող գնան, ովքեր մրսում են ու ուզում են մի քիչ թռվռան-տաքանան: Ովքեր անելու բան չունեն:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (10.12.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Որովհետև, ասենք, այսինչ կրոնը (մարդկանց ոչ փոքր մասսայի համար կրոնն ազգային հարցում պակաս նշանակություն չունի, քան լեզուն, ԶՈՒԳԱՀԵՌՆ ԱԿՆՀԱՅՏ Է ախր, ու իմ անձնական մասնակցությունը կոնֆլիկտին՝ նույնպես)


Համաձայն չեմ: Լեզվի նշանակությունն ավելի մեծ է: Քրիստոնյա բազմաթիվ ազգեր կան, իսկ հայերեն մենակ մենք ենք խոսում: Նա, ով հայերեն չի խոսում, արդեն այնքան էլ հայ չէ: Մի երկու սերունդ հետո մեծ հավանականությամբ հայությունը ընդհանրապես կկորցնի: Կրոնի պահով ես ատեիստ եմ, բայց դրանից ինձ պակաս հայ չեմ զգում:

Ես նույնպես նեյտրալ եմ տվյալ հարցում այն առումով, որ չեմ մասնակցում ցույցերին և այլ բողոքի ակցիաներին, ինձ համար նյարդերս ավելի թանկ են: Առանձնապես հայրենասեր չեմ, մեկ մեկ էլ մտածում եմ, որ եթե այսքան օտարամոլ ազգ ենք, մեզ այդպես էլ հասնում է: Բայց նրանց, ովքեր որ դեռ հավատը չեն կորցրել և պայքարում են, միանշանակ ողջունում եմ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.12.2010), Tig (10.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Համաձայն չեմ: Լեզվի նշանակությունն ավելի մեծ է:


Դա քո կարծիքն է :Smile:  իսկ մի բավականին մեծ մասսա լրիվ ուրիշ կարծիքի է այդ հարցում: Պարզ բան՝ ինձ ոչ մեկը չի փորձել պարտադրել ռուսախոս չլինել: Իսկ այ, կրոնական հարցում ճնշման փորձ եղել է:

----------


## Rammstein

Նորից ասեմ հարգելի Ռայադերին, որ ես ընդամենը ուզում եմ, որ իմ երկրում մարդիկ կարողանան իրար հետ խոսքի միջոցով մարդավարի հաղորդակցվել: Ու հաղորդակցվելը մենակ «Բարեւ, ոնց ես»-ը չի, հաղորդակցվելը նաեւ էն ա, երբ բժիշկը, իրա մասնագիտական տերմինների հայերեն տարբերակները չիմանալու պատճառով, պացիենտին ռուսերեն ա բացատրում, կամ էլ երբ որ աշխղեկը իրա բանվորներին հայերեն բան ա բացատրում, վերջիններս չեն հասկանում, որտեւ չգիտեն, որ ամրանը իրանց իմացած արմատուրան ա, իսկ եռակցումը սվարկան ա:

Ընդ որում ռուսախոս բժիշկը կամ հայերեն չհասկացող բանվորը էդ հիմիկվա բաներ են` երբ օտարալեզու դպրոց չունենք, ունենք ընդամենը սովետից ժառանգած ռուսաց լեզու: Բա որ օտարալեզու դպրոցնե՞ր ունենանք ինչ կլինի…  :Wacko:  Նատրադամուս լինելու կարիք չկա պատկերացնելու համար:




> Նույնացում չէր: Շատ լուրջ հարց էր: Քսան հազար մարդ իրենց տաջիկ են հայտարարում, սկսում են իրար հետ տաջկերեն շփվել, տաջկական տարազով ման գալ, տաջկական թերթեր կարդալ, և այլն: Քսան հազարն էլ, եթե այդքան ուզում ես, իրենց նույն ձևով արաբ են հռչակում: Ի՞նչ լուծում ես առաջարկում: Օրենք ես հանում, որ ՀՀ քաղաքացին տաջիկ լինելու իրավունք չունի՞: Չէ, սպասիր գուշակեմ. արգելում ես տաջիկների գոյությունը ու արաբների գոյությունը: Ասենք, ըստ ՀՀ Սահմանադրության տաջիկներն ու արաբներն իրավունք չունեն գոյություն ունենալ


Մարդը ազատ ա ընտրության հարցում, իրեն ինչ ուզում ա թող հռչակի, պետությունից հասնում ա երկու բան` անել այն ամենը, որ մարդը հայ լինելուց վատ չզգա ու մեկ էլ չստեղծել հայերի այլազգիացման լրացուցիչ արհեստական խթաններ, որոնցից է օտարալեզու դպրոցի բացումը հայերի պես օտարամոլ ժողովրդի համար:




> Իսկ հիմա ասեմ, թե ինչին եմ դեմ: Ես դեմ եմ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման դեմ կանգնած շարժման նացիոնալիզմին: Դեմ եմ այդ շարժման հիստերիկ պրոպոգանդիստական մեթոդներին, այդ թվում՝ «մեզ հետ չես՝ ուրեմն մեր դեմ ես, կամ հայ չես, կամ ապազգային/հակազգային ես/տհաս ես/այս ես/այն ես» դիրքորոշմանը: Նեյտրալությունը ցանկացած, նամանավանդ քաղաքական հարցում, ցանկացած մարդու իրավունքն է, ու չի որակում նրան որևէ կերպ:


Ռայադեր, եթե էդքան նեյտրալ ես, ինչի՞ ես պայքարողներին պոզ ու պոչ կպցնում, չէ՞ որ պայքարելը իրանց իրավունքն ա: Սույն պայքարի գաղափարական մասի մեջ չկա «մեր հետ չես ուրեմն մեր դեմ ես» կամ նմանատիպ այլ միտք: Եթե պայքարողներից ինչ-որ մեկն էլ քեզ ասել ա, որ դու մեր դեմ ես, ապա շատ ճիշտ ա ասել, իրոք մեր դեմ ես, բայց դրա պատճառն ամենեւին այն չէ, որ մեր հետ չես:


Մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ ազգային փոքրամասնությունների կրթության հարցը այստեղ չարժի խառնել: Մենք պայքարում ենք, որ հայը չգնա օտարալեզու դպրոց, ոչ թե որ ազգային փոքրամասնությունները գնան հայկական դպրոց:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Նորից ասեմ հարգելի Ռայադերին, որ *ես ընդամենը ուզում եմ*, որ իմ երկրում մարդիկ կարողանան իրար հետ խոսքի միջոցով մարդավարի հաղորդակցվել: Ու հաղորդակցվելը մենակ «Բարեւ, ոնց ես»-ը չի, հաղորդակցվելը նաեւ էն ա, երբ բժիշկը, իրա մասնագիտական տերմինների հայերեն տարբերակները չիմանալու պատճառով, պացիենտին ռուսերեն ա բացատրում, կամ էլ երբ որ աշխղեկը իրա բանվորներին հայերեն բան ա բացատրում, վերջիններս չեն հասկանում, որտեւ չգիտեն, որ ամրանը իրանց իմացած արմատուրան ա, իսկ եռակցումը սվարկան ա:


Ռամշտայն, ես չեմ ուզում, որ դու քո ցանկությունները փաթաթես ինձ: Բա որ մի օր էլ ուրիշ բան ուզես :Jpit: 



> Ընդ որում ռուսախոս բժիշկը կամ հայերեն չհասկացող բանվորը էդ հիմիկվա բաներ են` երբ օտարալեզու դպրոց չունենք, ունենք ընդամենը սովետից ժառանգած ռուսաց լեզու: Բա որ օտարալեզու դպրոցնե՞ր ունենանք ինչ կլինի…  Նատրադամուս լինելու կարիք չկա պատկերացնելու համար:


Այսինքն, դու համարում ես, որ հայալեզու կրթական համակարգը մրցունակ չի, բանի պետք չի, ռուսալեզուն շատ ավելի լավն է, բայց հայկական չի, եկեք չունենանք ռուսալեզու համակարգ, թող *ծաղիկներ* լինի, բայց մերը լինի :Jpit: 



> Մարդը ազատ ա ընտրության հարցում, իրեն ինչ ուզում ա թող հռչակի, պետությունից հասնում ա երկու բան` անել այն ամենը, որ մարդը հայ լինելուց վատ չզգա ու մեկ էլ չստեղծել հայերի այլազգիացման լրացուցիչ արհեստական խթաններ, որոնցից է օտարալեզու դպրոցի բացումը հայերի պես օտարամոլ ժողովրդի համար:


Նախորդ գրառումիցդ դա չէր հետևում:



> Ռայադեր, եթե էդքան նեյտրալ ես, ինչի՞ ես պայքարողներին պոզ ու պոչ կպցնում, չէ՞ որ պայքարելը իրանց իրավունքն ա: Սույն պայքարի գաղափարական մասի մեջ չկա «մեր հետ չես ուրեմն մեր դեմ ես» կամ նմանատիպ այլ միտք: Եթե պայքարողներից ինչ-որ մեկն էլ քեզ ասել ա, որ դու մեր դեմ ես, ապա շատ ճիշտ ա ասել, իրոք մեր դեմ ես, բայց դրա պատճառն ամենեւին այն չէ, որ մեր հետ չես:


Ռամշ, երկու տարբերակ կա: Կամ դու անմարդաբնակ կղզու վրա ես ապրում, ու ոչ մի բանից խաբար չես, կամ անամոթ ստախոս ես: Հետո՝ ինձ չեն ասել: Ես միանշանակորեն ձեր դեմ եմ:



> Մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ ազգային փոքրամասնությունների կրթության հարցը այստեղ չարժի խառնել: Մենք պայքարում ենք, որ հայը չգնա օտարալեզու դպրոց, ոչ թե որ ազգային փոքրամասնությունները գնան հայկական դպրոց:


Դուք պայքարում եք, որ հայաստանում չլինեն օտարալեզու դպրոցներ: Ընդհանրապես չլինեն:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշտայն, ես չեմ ուզում, որ դու քո ցանկությունները փաթաթես ինձ: Բա որ մի օր էլ ուրիշ բան ուզես


Ես էլ չեմ ուզում, որ ինչ-որ ազգային ժողով իրա ցանկությունը ինձ փաթաթի:




> Այսինքն, դու համարում ես, որ հայալեզու կրթական համակարգը մրցունակ չի, բանի պետք չի, ռուսալեզուն շատ ավելի լավն է, բայց հայկական չի, եկեք չունենանք ռուսալեզու համակարգ, թող *ծաղիկներ* լինի, բայց մերը լինի


Ո՞րտեղ տեսար, որ ասեմ հայալեզուն լավը չի, կամ որ ռուսալեզուն լավն ա, կամ որ ընդհանրապես կապեմ լեզուն որակի հետ:  :Huh: 




> Նախորդ գրառումիցդ դա չէր հետևում:


Ինչպես եւ չէր հետեւում սրա հակառակը:




> Ռամշ, երկու տարբերակ կա: Կամ դու անմարդաբնակ կղզու վրա ես ապրում, ու ոչ մի բանից խաբար չես, կամ անամոթ ստախոս ես: Հետո՝ ինձ չեն ասել: Ես միանշանակորեն ձեր դեմ եմ:


Կա՛մ դու ինձ անամոթաբար մեղադրում ես ստախոսության մեջ, որի իրավունքը քեզ ոչ մեկ չի տվել ու պիտի պահանջեմ կոռեկտ լինել, կա՛մ էլ ես իրոք անմարդաբնակ կղզու վրա եմ ապրում:
Իմ ասածները կա՛մ իմ կողմից են, կա՛մ էլ էն են, ինչին ես ականատես եմ եղել: Եթե ժխտող փաստեր ունես, խնդրեմ, չունես` անհիմն մեղադրանքներ մի հնչեցրու:




> Դուք պայքարում եք, որ հայաստանում չլինեն օտարալեզու դպրոցներ: Ընդհանրապես չլինեն:


Ասածդ իմ ասածին չժխտեց:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դուք պայքարում եք, որ հայաստանում չլինեն օտարալեզու դպրոցներ: Ընդհանրապես չլինեն:


Ռայ, մի հստակեցում: Խնդրում եմ՝ մի աղավաղի այն, ինչի համար պայքարում ենք: Մեր ուզածն ընդամենը էս ա. լեզվի օրենքին ձեռք մի տվեք, թողեք նենց, ոնց որ կա: Ըստ դրա, օտարալեզու դպրոցներ կարող են լինել ազգային փոքրամասնությունների համար: Ընդ որում, դրանք կան, ու բազմաթիվ հայեր իրենց էրեխեքին զոռով խցկում են էդ դպրոցները: Ավելին՝ դեռ փող են տալիս տնօրենին, որ իրենց երեխաները հայերեն չանցնեն:

----------

Ariadna (12.12.2010), Rammstein (12.12.2010), Tig (13.12.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հարգելի համախոհներ,

Օտարալեզու դպրոցների տխրահռչակ օրինագծերը կառավարությունը մտցրել է ԱԺ
արտահերթ նիստի օրակարգ: Փաստորեն, փորձ է արվում տարեմուտին մի շարք
օրենքների շարքում աննկատ անցկացնել հանրության կողմից մերժելի
«բարեփոխումը»: Եվս մեկ անգամ իշխանությունը ի ցույց է դնում մեր ազգային,
քաղաքացիական ու մարդկային արժանապատվության և Անկախ Հայաստանի գաղափարի և
իրականության հանդեպ իր արհամարհական և մերժողական վերաբերմունքը:

«Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնությունը բողոքի
երթ և ցույցեր է անցկացնելու Կառավարության, Կրթության և Գիտության
նախարարության, Նախագահի նստավայրի և Ազգային Ժողովի առջև: Երթը կսկսվի
դեկտեմբերի 14-ին՝ երեքշաբթի օրը, ժամը 10.00-ին Կառավարության նստավայրի
կենտրոնական մուտքի մոտ:

ԱՅԼ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ ՉՈՒՆԵՆՔ, ՈՒՐԵՄՆ ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ ԵՆՔ ՀԱՂԹԵԼ:

«Մենք դե՛մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը»  քաղաքացիական
նախաձեռնություն

----------

Ariadna (12.12.2010), Chuk (12.12.2010), Rammstein (12.12.2010), Sophie (15.12.2010), Tig (13.12.2010), Անտիգոնե (13.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.12.2010), Շինարար (12.12.2010), Պանդուխտ (13.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Դրամատիզացիա :Jpit:  եթե ուզում եք նմանվել տեսանյութի հեղինակներին, այն է՝ մռայլ, դրամատիկ, դատապարտող ձայնով գուժեք երկրի, աշխատավորների ու ռեսպուբլիկայի կործանումը հրեամասոնաիլյումինատական դավադրության արդյունքում :Jpit: 


Լավ, Բյուր, իսկ ի՞նչ է պնդում լեզվի մասին ձեր օրենքը, լեզվի *** տեսչությունն իր ցուցանակների հայերենը պարտադրող *** օրենքներով և այլն: Ու ինչի՞ ես ձեր մեջ չպետք է վտանգ տեսնեմ, եթե նույն մարդիկ կռիվ են անում, որ մասս մեդիայում մենակ հայերեն խոսք լինի, երբ իրենց «привет» են բարևում, հայտարարում են, որ ռուսերեն չեն հասկանում, և այլն: Ի՞նչ հիմքեր ունեմ ձեր նպատակները կիսելու կամ գոնե դրանց չխանգարելու համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ, Բյուր, իսկ ի՞նչ է պնդում լեզվի մասին ձեր օրենքը, լեզվի *** տեսչությունն իր ցուցանակների հայերենը պարտադրող *** օրենքներով և այլն: Ու ինչի՞ ես ձեր մեջ չպետք է վտանգ տեսնեմ, եթե նույն մարդիկ կռիվ են անում, որ մասս մեդիայում մենակ հայերեն խոսք լինի, երբ իրենց «привет» են բարևում, հայտարարում են, որ ռուսերեն չեն հասկանում, և այլն: Ի՞նչ հիմքեր ունեմ ձեր նպատակները կիսելու կամ գոնե դրանց չխանգարելու համար:


Ռայ, հիմա հավես չունեմ օրենքը բացելու, բայց մոտավորապես այսպես ա՝ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում կրթության լեզուն հայերենն է: Հետո մի կետ կա (չեմ հիշում՝ լեզվի օրենքում էր, թե հանրակրթության մասին, ինչևէ), ըստ որի օտարալեզու ուսուցում կարա լինի միայն օտարերկրյա քաղաքացիների, ՀՀ քաղաքացի ազգային փոքրամասնությունների ու երկար տարիներ Հայաստանում չբնակված, բայց վերադարձած հայերի համար: Ըստ նոր փոփոխությունների ուզում են նենց անեն, որ ցանկացած մարդ կարողանա գնալ օտարալեզու դպրոց: Հիմա նայի. ասում էին, որ ընդամենը 10 օտարալեզու դպրոցներ են բացվելու ու մենակ ավագ: Հայաստանում էղած-չեղած 90 հատ ավագ դպրոց ա: Կոպիտ հաշվարկով ստացվում ա, որ ամեն 10 ավագ դպրոցից մեկն օտարալեզու ա: Ավելին՝ աշակերտների թվի սահմանափակում չկա: Այսինքն՝ չի բացառվում, որ էդ դպրոցների բացվելուց հետո էնտեղ սովորեն աշակերտների, ասենք, 70 տոկոսը: Բացի դրանից, եթե չգիտես, ասեմ, հիմա ավագ դպրոցներում մի խայտառակ վիճակ ա: Ծնողներն այլընտրանք են փնտրում: Ու հասկանու՞մ ես: Բացում են օտարալեզու դպրոցները... որակյա˜լ, միջազգային չափանիշներո˜վ: Միանգամից սաղ որոշում են լցվել էդ դպրոցները, ու հայկականներում սովորողները սկսում են պիտակավորվել (ի դեպ, ոնց որ Սովետի ժամանակ): Դու ուզու՞մ ես նման հասարակություն: Նայի, ես կյանքում դեմ չեմ լինի օտարալեզու դպրոցներին, եթե հայալեզու դպրոցների կրթական մակարդակը կարողանան հասցնել միջազգային չափանիշներին: Չեն կարողանում, շառը լեզվի վրա են գցում: Հիմա ինձ ասա. պատճառը լեզու՞ն ա, որ կրթությունը էս վիճակում ա, թե՞ համակարգը: Իսկ նման քաղաքականությունը կբերի նրան, որ տարիներ անց հայկական կրթություն ունեցողները կհամարվեն երկրորդ սորտի մարդ, հետևաբար բոլորը կձգտեն օտարալեզու դպրոցներ, հետևաբար շատ ավելի տարիներ անց հայերեն խոսացողներ չեն մնա: Եթե հայերենը չլինի, շատ ավելի հեշտ կլինի այլ պետությունների կողմից (մասնավորապես՝ Ռուսաստանի) Հայաստանն իրենցով անել:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա մասս մեդիային, ապա այո, պարտավոր են ցանկացած օտարալեզու խոսք թարգմանել: Հայաստանում պետական լեզուն հայերենն ա, հետևաբար միջին վիճակագրական հայը պարտավոր չի օտար լեզուներ իմանալ: Ավելին՝ Սովետի ժամանակներից պահպանված քաղքենիներ կան, որոնք հպարտությամբ հայտարարում են, որ հայկական ալիքներ չեն նայում: Աստված իրանց հետ: Թող իրենց սիրելի ռուսականները նայեն: 

Էսքան ասածս ինչ էր... Հիմա Հայաստանում հեչ ժամանակը չի օտարալեզու դպրոց բացելու, քանի դեռ կրթությունը նման հետույքային վիճակում ա: Կարող ես կիսել կարծիքս, կարող ես և չկիսել: Կարող ես նաև խանգարել: Էդ քո գործն ա ու քո իրավունքը:

----------

Ariadna (15.12.2010), Chuk (15.12.2010), Rammstein (15.12.2010), Sophie (15.12.2010), Tig (15.12.2010), Ձայնալար (15.12.2010), Ներսես_AM (15.12.2010), Ուլուանա (21.12.2010), Տրիբուն (17.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր, հիմա որ ես հայկական ալիքներ չեմ նայում ու էդ մասին ամենուր հայտարարում եմ՝ քաղքենի՞ եմ  :Jpit: 
Չեմ նայում, որտև մակարդակ չկա: Ու դա կապ չունի հայերենի հետ, այլ կապ ունի հաղորդումները պատրաստողների պատրաստվածության, մակարդակի, պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի հետ: Բայց թեմայից չշեղվենք, ուղղակի գրառումդ լավն էր, իսկ էդ նախադասությունդ դուրս չեկավ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ, հիմա հավես չունեմ օրենքը բացելու, բայց մոտավորապես այսպես ա՝ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում կրթության լեզուն հայերենն է: Հետո մի կետ կա (չեմ հիշում՝ լեզվի օրենքում էր, թե հանրակրթության մասին, ինչևէ), ըստ որի օտարալեզու ուսուցում կարա լինի միայն օտարերկրյա քաղաքացիների, ՀՀ քաղաքացի ազգային փոքրամասնությունների ու երկար տարիներ Հայաստանում չբնակված, բայց վերադարձած հայերի համար:


Այլ կերպ ասած, ապարտեիդի ռեժիմ ա, Բյուր:



> Ըստ նոր փոփոխությունների ուզում են նենց անեն, որ ցանկացած մարդ կարողանա գնալ օտարալեզու դպրոց:


Ազատության ձև ա, որին չեմ կարող դեմ լինել: Ասենք, ոնց որ արգելես մարդկանց գլուխը պատին խփել:



> Հիմա նայի. ասում էին, որ ընդամենը 10 օտարալեզու դպրոցներ են բացվելու ու մենակ ավագ: Հայաստանում էղած-չեղած 90 հատ ավագ դպրոց ա: Կոպիտ հաշվարկով ստացվում ա, որ ամեն 10 ավագ դպրոցից մեկն օտարալեզու ա:


Դե, մի քիչ վիճելի էր նման բան անելը, համաձայն եմ, պետք էր հաշվարկել ՌՈՒՍԱԽՈՍ ԲՆԱԿՉՈՒԹՅԱՆ տոկոսն ու առավելագույն պահանջարկի չափով բացել:



> Ավելին՝ աշակերտների թվի սահմանափակում չկա: Այսինքն՝ չի բացառվում, որ էդ դպրոցների բացվելուց հետո էնտեղ սովորեն աշակերտների, ասենք, 70 տոկոսը:


Ինքդ քո խնդրի լուծումը տալիս եմ: Հեսա կասեմ, թե ինչով:



> Բացի դրանից, եթե չգիտես, ասեմ, հիմա ավագ դպրոցներում մի խայտառակ վիճակ ա:


Ինչո՞վ: Եկեք, փոխանակ օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ պայքարեք, պայքարեք հայալեզու դպրոցներում բարեփոխումների համար: Ես էլ կգամ:



> Ծնողներն այլընտրանք են փնտրում:


Եթե հայկական դպրոցներում «բլատնոյ պանյատներ» են, ուսուցիչներն աշակերտներին բան չեն սովորացնում ու մահակով են դաստիարակում, ուսումնական նյութեր չկան ու կաշառակերություն է և այլն, ու ծնողները փորձում են դրանից խուսափել, հասկանում եմ նրանց: Բայց մի կողմից չեմ հավատում, որ օտարալեզուներում ինչ-որ կերպ տարբեր է լինելու, ու ավելի շատ հակված եմ կարծել, որ ռուսական դպրոց իրենց երեխաներին կուղարկեն քաղքենի ու պսևդոինտելլիգենտ խավերի ծնողները, մեծահարուտներն ու մնացած էլիտարիստները:



> Ու հասկանու՞մ ես: Բացում են օտարալեզու դպրոցները... որակյա˜լ, միջազգային չափանիշներո˜վ: Միանգամից սաղ որոշում են լցվել էդ դպրոցները, ու հայկականներում սովորողները սկսում են պիտակավորվել (ի դեպ, ոնց որ Սովետի ժամանակ):


Դեռևս պիտակավորում են միայն օտարալեզու դպրոցները: Նայիր, բացվեց մեր ինստիտուտը՝ եվրոպական ստանդարտներո՜վ, որակյա՜լ, առանց կոռու՜պցիա: Իննը տարի հետո վիճակը նայիր:



> Դու ուզու՞մ ես նման հասարակություն: Նայի, ես կյանքում դեմ չեմ լինի օտարալեզու դպրոցներին, եթե հայալեզու դպրոցների կրթական մակարդակը կարողանան հասցնել միջազգային չափանիշներին:


Դու բացասական մտածելակերպ ունես: Ասենք, կրթական համակարգի որակը բարձրացնող գործոն է հայտնվում, թեկուզ լեզվի հաշվին, ու դու միանգամից ուզում ես այն ոչնչացնել:
Իսկ չե՞ս կարծում, որ հայկական դպրոցների դիրեկտորները, չցանկանալով, որ իրենց դպրոցները փակվեն, ստիպված կլինեն բարձրացնել իրենց դպրոցների մակարդակը: Կամ, որ կարելի է պայքարել, որ, ասենք, 10 օտարալեզու դպրոցին զուգահեռ 10 հատ էլ եվրոպական մակարդակի հայալեզու դպրոց բացեն՝ անսահմանափակ աշակերտների քանակով:
Ախր հիմա ինչ դպրոց էլ բացես, որ սովորականից տարբերվի ինչ-որ էլիտար որակավորմամբ, անկախ նրանից, թե ինչալեզու է, վերևում իմ նշած մասսան, ինչպես նաև լիքը նորմալ մարդիկ ուղարկելու են իրենց երեխաներին այդտեղ: Ես ինքս մասնավոր քոլեջ-վարժարան եմ ավարտել, վճարովի կրթությամբ, ու ոչ մի վայրկյան դրա համար չեմ ափսոսում:



> Չեն կարողանում, շառը լեզվի վրա են գցում: Հիմա ինձ ասա. պատճառը լեզու՞ն ա, որ կրթությունը էս վիճակում ա, թե՞ համակարգը:


Համակարգը, միանշանակ: Պատրաստ եմ գրազ գալ, որ տաս տարուց պակաս ժամկետում (հավանաբար՝ երրորդ ընդունելությանը) վիճակը լրիվ նույնը կլինի, ինչ հայկականներում: Եթե այդպես չեղավ, ապա հալալ է իրենց, ու պատճառն իսկապես լեզուն է:



> Իսկ նման քաղաքականությունը կբերի նրան, որ տարիներ անց հայկական կրթություն ունեցողները կհամարվեն երկրորդ սորտի մարդ, հետևաբար բոլորը կձգտեն օտարալեզու դպրոցներ, հետևաբար շատ ավելի տարիներ անց հայերեն խոսացողներ չեն մնա:


Էն որ ասում ա է, եթե պիվա չես սիրում, գոմիկ ես, ըստ տրամաբանության գրքի: Բյուր, դու ինքդ պիտակում ես ռուսախոսներին: Դեմքիդ եմ ասում: Փաստեր գիտեմ: Եթե ռուսախոսները սկսեն պիտակել քեզ, ես դա արդարացի կհամարեմ:



> Եթե հայերենը չլինի, շատ ավելի հեշտ կլինի այլ պետությունների կողմից (մասնավորապես՝ Ռուսաստանի) Հայաստանն իրենցով անել:


Չէ, ժող, ձեր մոտ ոչ թե նաստրոդամուսի կոմպլեքս ա, այլ վարդանմամիկոնյանի :Jpit: 
Բյուր, հայերենը դեռ կա, ու ես հույս եմ փայփայում, որ Հայաստանն իրենով կանի Եվրոմիությունը: Ու ինչքան կարելի է՝ շուտ, որ էդ զիբիլ շենգենը խփեն, ուր ուզեմ՝ գնամ:



> Ինչ վերաբերում ա մասս մեդիային, ապա այո, պարտավոր են ցանկացած օտարալեզու խոսք թարգմանել: Հայաստանում պետական լեզուն հայերենն ա, հետևաբար միջին վիճակագրական հայը պարտավոր չի օտար լեզուներ իմանալ:


Պարտավոր չի: Բայց հեռուստատեսությամբ խոսացողը պարտավոր չի հոգալ, որ բոլորն իրեն հասկանան: Ընդհանրապես, խոսքի ազատությունը լավ բան է: Լեզվինը՝ նույնպես: Չնայած, ասենք, ռադիո Վանով ինչ որ «розигрыш»-հաղորդում էր, որի վարողն իր ակցենտավորված ռուսերենով համոզում էր մեկին դուբայցի տղայի, հոլանդացի, ռուս ու ադրբեջանցի աղջիկների հետ Սեյշելյան կղզիներ գնալ ապրելու՝ Վրաստանի կազմակերպած հասարակական էքսպերիմենտին: Ոմն տղան ռուսերեն չէր խոսում է, ռուսերեն տառապում էր, ու տառապացնում էր լեզուն: Ախմախություն, լրիվ ախմախություն: Բայց ես չեմ պատրաստվում պայքարել, որ մարդկանց արգելեն ախմախ լինել: Իսկ եթե հաղորդումը նորմալ ռուսերենով լիներ, պարզապես կասեի՝ հիմար հաղորդում է: Ու ոչ լեզվի համար:



> Ավելին՝ Սովետի ժամանակներից պահպանված քաղքենիներ կան, որոնք հպարտությամբ հայտարարում են, որ հայկական ալիքներ չեն նայում:


Մեկը ես եմ: Հպարտորեն հայտարարում եմ, որ հայկական ալիքներ չեմ նայում: Որովհետև հայկական ալիքներով նայելու բան չկա: Ու թող ինչ-որ մեկն ինձ հակառակում համոզի:



> Աստված իրանց հետ: Թող իրենց սիրելի ռուսականները նայեն:


Դու մի հատ քո ատած ռուսների A1 ալիքը նայի, ու կհասկանաս: Ռուսական ալիքներով նայելու բան կա բոլորի համար, երեք անգամ «սռոկ նստած» բլատնոյից մինչև տասներկու տարեկան էմոն: Հայկականում նյութը նախատեսված է Գորիսի շրջանի Բեսակերտ գյուղից հարս եկած տնային տնտեսուհիների, քաղաքականության վրա տարած մարդկանց ու, մասնավորապես, վերոհիշյալ Բեսակերտ գյուղի բնակիչների ադամանդյա, զմրուխտե ու հակինթե երգեցիկ ձայները հնչեցնելու համար: Ու նույնիսկ իբր-թե պրոգրեսսիվ հաղորդումներում ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հնչում է Իսահակ Մկրտչյանի չարագույժ «Երազներում լա՛լիս...»-ը:



> Էսքան ասածս ինչ էր... Հիմա Հայաստանում հեչ ժամանակը չի օտարալեզու դպրոց բացելու, քանի դեռ կրթությունը նման հետույքային վիճակում ա: Կարող ես կիսել կարծիքս, կարող ես և չկիսել: Կարող ես նաև խանգարել: Էդ քո գործն ա ու քո իրավունքը:


Դե, ինձ ինչ-որ սկսեցին դուր գալ օտարալեզու դպրոցները :Jpit:  լրիվ ազնիվ, դու հենց նոր ասեցիր, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցները կարող են դառնալ հայ կրթական համակարգի հույսը՝ նախ, որպես էքսպերիմենտ, որի արդյունքներից դատելով կարելի է բարեփոխումներ անել համակարգում, հետո՝ որպես մրցակից:
Իսկ մրցակցությունից դեռ ոչ ոք չի տուժել:

----------


## Tig

Ռայ ջան, ճիշտա դու տրամաբանական դատողություններ ես անում, բայց քո տրամաբանությունը հայաստանյան այսօրվա պայմաններում հաստատ չի գործի :Wink:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ ջան, ճիշտա դու տրամաբանական դատողություններ ես անում, բայց քո տրամաբանությունը հայաստանյան այսօրվա պայմաններում հաստատ չի գործի


Տիգ, դե եթե մնամ մենակ՝ հայրենամոլների ու օտարոֆիլների արանքում, իհարկե, մի օր, երբ բախվեն իրար հետ, կտրորվեմ: Այլ կերպ ասած, լոմը ցանկացած տրամաբանության հարցը լուծում է:
Բայց եթե մարդիկ, փոխանակ «քրիստոսը քարոզում էր սեր ու հավասարություն» ու «քրիստոսը քարոզում էր բարություն ու հանդուրժողականություն» խմբերի բաժանվելու ու իրար այդ հողի վրա ծեծելու, սկսեին, ասենք, տրամաբանել, կարելի էր շատ բաներ անել: Մասնավորապես՝ բարդացնել հայկական կրթական համակարգի մակարդակը: Ամիսներ առաջ ես մի գրառում էի արել, որը ցույց է տալիս հայոց լեզվի ներկայիս վիճակը: Ծեր մարմնավաճառը չի դիմանում երիտասարդի մրցակցությանը: Բարեբախտաբար՝ տարածքն իր սուծինյոռինն է: Գնում է, սուծինյոռին ասում, որ սուծինյոռը գա ու նոր մարմնավաճառի դեմքը «կտրի»: Իսկ եթե սուծինյոռը նոր մարմնավաճառին ընդունում է, սկսում է կլիենտներին նորի դեմ վարել՝ խոսակցություններ տարածելով, թե նորը սիֆիլիտիկ է:
Անձամբ ինձ, որպես լեզվի կրողի, այդ իրավիճակը մի կողմից վիրավորական է, մյուս կողմից՝ աբսուրդ: Ահա թե ինչու ես հրաժարվում եմ ընտրել ծեր ու երիտասարդ մարմնավաճառների միջև ու սպասում եմ, թե երբ է լեզուն լեզու դառնալու, մարմնավաճառը՝ մարմնավաճառ: Ու բավականաչափ հիմքեր ունեմ ատելու այն մարդկանց, որոնք լեզուն իրենց, կներես արտահայտությանս համար, քածն են դարձրել:
Նորից կրկնեմ. իհարկե, չի գործի, եթե մենակ ես այս կարծիքին լինեմ: Այսինքն, կամ կհաղթեն հակաօտարալեզուներն ու մենք կունենանք նույն հետույքային կրթական համակարգը, կամ կհաղթեն մյուսները, չգիտեմ նույնիսկ ովքեր (ըստ որոշ անհուսալի աղբյուրների՝ հրեամասոնաիլյումինատները), ու կտուժի լեզուն, կամ էլ չի տուժի, բայց լիքը մարդիկ լիքը գրանտների փողեր կուտեն ցանկացած դեպքում: Այլ կերպ ասած, եթե չկա բարեփոխումների հակված, կոնստրուկտիվ մոտեցում, ապա մենք ունենք կոնֆլիկտ, հակամարտություն, այն է՝ ռեֆորմատորների ու կոնսերվատիվների միջև: Իսկ հակամարտության դեպքում հաղթողն իր պայմաններն է պարտադրում:
Այնպես որ, չարյաց փոքրագույնը ռեֆորմատորների հաղթանակն է: Այն գոնե կապակայունացնի կրթական համակարգը, կխարխլի փայտացած-բետոնացած հիմքերը, նոր, թարմ գաղափարներն ավելի հեշտ կլինի ներդնել: Հետո՝ կոնսենսուսի գնալուց հետո կարելի է փոխադարձ զիջումներ ու բարելավումներ պահանջել՝ պրեցեդենտի հիմունքներով:
Բայց այս բառերը չափազանց բարդ են միջին ստատիստիկ ակտիվիստի համար: Ավելի հեշտ է՝



> Երկու ոտք վատ,
> Չորս ոտք լավ:

----------


## Tig

Ռայ, դու որտե՞ղ ես տեսնում ռեֆորմատորների :Smile: 

Հա լավ կլիներ, որ մարդիկ իրենց տրամաբանությունը օգտագործեին ոչ միայն գրանտներ ու պետական փողեր լափելու համար, բայց դե ինքդ էլ գիտես, որ առայժմ ոչ մի ռեֆորմ դրան չի հանգեցնելու…
Փողերը ամեն դեպքում լափելու են՝ անկախ արդյունքից, ինչպես դու ես ասում: Կրթության հերն անիծել են ու անիծելու են, կրկին անկախ արդյունքից: Ու ոչ մի խարխլված վիճակ էլ չի ստիպելու իրական բարեփոխումներ անել: Ծայրահեղ դեպքում մի թուլափայ «առաջընթաց» կապահովեն՝ լափելու նոր «կանալներ» բացելու համար…
Փակուղային, չէ, ավելի ճիշտ, Բյուրի ասած՝ հետույքային վիճակա…

----------


## Shah

Կներեք սաղ չկարդամ, ճիշտը մի հատ ա ու նման բաներ.... մտա ասեմ, որ ռուսական/ամերիկական/անգլիական դպրոցը չի որ քեզ ավելի գրագետ ա դարձնելու, սովորողը սովորում ա, հայերեն չ_մոռացողն էլ հայերեն չի մոռանում, ռուսներին սիրողն էլ շարունակելու ա սիրի թե ռուսական դպրոց գնալով, թե պարսկական, թե գերմանական... )))
հելա, չքարկոծել  :P

----------

Rhayader (15.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Սոֆ, սպանեցիր, լուրջ եմ ասում: Անընդհատ ուզում եմ հնարավորինս շրջանցել գրառումներդ, ինչ-որ չի ստացվում: Ուզում եմ շրջանցել հասարակ պատճառով, զգում եմ, որ ոչ թե ուզում ես խնդրի լուծում գտնել, ոչ թե ուզում ես հակափաստարկները լրջորեն լսել ու քննել, այլ ուղղակի կպած ՀԱԿԱ ես գնում, անկախ նրանից, թե դիմացինդ ինչ կգրի: Փառք Աստծու, լեզուդ ճկուն ա, տրամաբանությունդ աշխատում ա, հետևաբար կարող ես ինչ էլ գրեն պատասխանես՝ հակաով, չնայած որ պատասխաններդ իրական հակափաստարկներ չեն լինի:

Հիմա ընդամենը մի քանի բանի մասին ասեմ: Ասում ես «Ազատ ընտրություն», «Մրցակցություն», «Կրթության ոլորտի բարելավում»: Սիրուն են հնչում, արտակարգ լավ են հնչում: Ցավն էն ա, որ էս թեմայի քննարկման համատեքստում էդ ասածներդ հեքիաթ են, ոչ ավելին:

*Ազատ ընտրություն...*
Արի իրար հետ պայքարենք մարդու ազատ ընտրության հնարավորության համար: Ես պատրաստ եմ: Միշտ: Բոլոր ոլորտներում: Էդ թվում՝ կրթության լեզուն ընտրելու հարցում, եթե իսկապես կա այլ լեզվով կրթություն ստանալ ցանկացող, դա ընտրող: Հարգենք յուրաքանչյուրի անհատի որոշումը, փորձենք նրան տալ այդ ընտրության հնարավորությունը, պայքարենք դրա համար: Բայց ազատ ընտրության հնարավորություն տալու համար անհրաժեշտ պայման ա... ընտրության հնարավորություն տալը: Եթե մարդը տաս օր ոչինչ չի կերել, բերանը ոչինչ չի դրել, սոված սատկում ա, ուտել ա ուզում ու նրա առաջ դնում են երկու տեսակի ճաշ, մեկը իր սիրած ճաշը, բայց 30 օրվա, հոտած, փտած, նեխած, թթված, բորբոսնած, զզվելի դարձած, մյուս կողմից իր չսիրած ճաշը, բայց հենց նոր պատրաստված, ու ուրիշ ոչինչ առաջը չեն դնում, էդ ՉԻ ՆՇԱՆԱԿՈՒՄ, թե իրան ազատ ընտրության հնարավորություն տվեցին: Իրեն ընդամենը փակուղի մտցրեցին: Իրան ընդամենը պարտադրեցին, կամ ուտել զզվելին ու անառողջը, կամ ուտել իր չսիրածը: Ազատ ընտրության հնարավորություն կլիներ, եթե իր սիրած ճաշն էլ լիներ թարմ ու նորմալ վիճակում, կողքից էլ 10-100 ուրիշ ճաշեր դնեին՝ վրադիր: Այդ էդ ժամանակ ինքը կունենար ընտրության հնարավորություն: Ու եթե էդ ընտրության հնարավորության ժամանակ էլ չստիպեին կոնկրետ մեկը վերցնել ու ուտել, այլ վերցնել ուզածը, նախընտրածը, նոր կարելի կլիներ խոսել ազատ ընտրության հնարավորությունից:

Ցավով, խորը ցավով եմ ասում, որ էսօր մեր կրթական ոլորտը նեխած, բորբոսնած, հոտած վիճակում ա, կամ էլ, առնվազն, մոտ ա էդ վիճակին: Ու էդ պարագայում երբ որ դու բացում ես որակյալ դպրոց՝ բայց օտար լեզվով, դու անհատին չես տալիս ընտրության հնարավորություն: Ուրեմն առաջին հերթին պետք ա մտածել ոչ թե այդ խնդիրը շրջանցելով՝ պարտադրվող օտարալեզու դպրոց բացել, որը երկրի ռազմավարության տեսակետից խայտառակ վտանգավոր երևույթ ա, նման պայմաններում, այլ եղած հայկական, հայալեզու դպրոցների որակը բարձրացնելու մասին: Ու հա՛, Սոֆ, մեր պահանջը ոչ թե օտարը մերժելն ա, այլ հայերենովն ուժեղացնելն ա:

Երբ որ մեր դպրոցները կբերվեն պատշաճ մակարդակի, երբ որ դրանք կապահովեն նորմալ ուսում, այ էդ ժամանակ վտանգավոր ու պարտադրված չի լինի օտարալեզվի գոյությունը, էդ դեպքում ես էլ քո պես կասեմ «է թող մի քանի դպրոց բացեն, մարդիկ էլ ընտրեն», որտև էդ ժամանակ ընտրելու հնարավորություն կունենան:

*Մրցակցության միֆը...* 
Ասում ես, որ մրցակցությունը միշտ օգտակար ա: Իհարկե մրցակցությունը միշտ էլ լավ բան ա, բայց հավասար պայմաններում մրցակցությունը: Եթե մի թաղամասում, ուր 10 փոքր խանութներ կան, քիչ ռեսուրսներ ունեցող, բացվում ա սուպեր մարկետ, որի տերերն ունեն անսպառ ռեսուրսներ, էդտեղ փոքրերը չեն կարողանում մրցակցեն, իրանք չունեն էդքան ռեսուրս: Իրանք գնալով ավելի խղճուկանում՝ գնալով փակվում են: Նույն վտանգն էստեղ ա: Երբ մեր հայրենի կառավարությունը չի լուծել մեր դպրոցները պատշաճ մակարդակի բերելու հարցը, ինչի համար որպես սկիզբ մեծ դրամական ռեսուրսներ են պետք, էդ թվում՝ բարձրորակ ուսուցիչներին դպրոցում պահել կարողանալու համար, լաբորատոր սենյակները, գույքը թարմացնելու, պատշաճ մակարդակի բերել կարողանալու համար և այլն, էդ պարագայում ստեղծել հարուստ հիմք, որ որոշակի մեծահարուստներ՝ այլ երկրների շահերից ելնելով, էդ թվում՝ այլ երկրների պետական մակարդակով բերեն ու ստեղ խոշոր ներդրումներով նման կառույցներ սարքեն, դրանով ոչ թե առողջ մրցակցային դաշտ կձևավորեն, այլ ընդամենը կստեղծեն հիմք եղած դպրոցներն ավելի խղճուկացնելու, վերացնելու, մաշելու համար: Ի՞նչ մրցակցության մասին ա խոսքը, երբ առաջին հերթին պետական, երկրի շահերից ելնելով պետք ա գտնել լուծումներ առկա դպրոցների մակարդակը բարձրացնելու, ներդրումների մեխանիզմներ գտնելու, հզորացնելու համար: Այ երբ էդ խնդիրները կլուծվեն, կողքից էլ կբացվի օտարալեզուն, ապա կկարողանանք խոսել մրցակցության մասին, որից կշահեն երկու կառույցներն էլ, այլ ոչ թե մեկը:

*Կրթության ոլորտի բարելավում..*
Թե՞ ուղղակի ծրագիր, որը հայկական դպրոցը, հայերեն կրթությունը ամբողջովին բարոյազրկում ու որակազրկում է: Ու քո կարծիքով այս ծրագրի մտահղացողները շահագրգռված են կրթական ոլորտի բարելավմամբ, հա՞, ոչ թե մի կողմից փող լափելու նոր ուղի են փնտրում, մյուս կողմից այլ երկրի (ոչ մեր) շահերին նպաստող ծրագիր իրագործում:

Սոֆ, չկա էստեղ դրված քո ասած խնդիրները: Լրիվ ուրիշ հարցեր են լուծվում: Ոտերդ էդ կեղտով պարարտ հողում մի կեխտոտի, դու ուրիշի խաղի ուրիշի դուդուկն ես փչում՝ առանց հասկանալու թե ինչի մասին ա խոսքը:

----------

einnA (15.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (16.12.2010), My World My Space (15.12.2010), One_Way_Ticket (15.12.2010), Rammstein (15.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (15.12.2010), Tig (16.12.2010), Ներսես_AM (15.12.2010), Շինարար (15.12.2010), Ուլուանա (21.12.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Չուկը շատ լավ ձևակերպել ա էն ինչ ես քանի օրա չէի կարողանում, Գումարած դրան ստեղ մի տեղ Բյուրը գրել էր Իռլանդիայի ու իռլանդերենի մասին, Ռայադեր, գտի կարդա: Բացի դրանից էս էն հարցը չի է որ չգիտենք ինչ ա լինում, էս էն ա, որ արդեն մի անգամ գետը մտել ենք, սովետի տեսքով, ու մեղմ ասած գաղութացման հերթական շրջանում երևի ոչ մեկս չենք ուզում հայտնվենք: Եթե էս օրենքն անցնի, կարելի ա նույնիսկ գրազ գալ, որ մոտակա տաս տարում հայաստանում դրվելու ա ռուսերենը երկրորդ պետական լեզու հաստատելու հարցը, ի միջի այլոց նամյոկներ եղել են արդեն, Ազգային Հերոսի ու Հայ-ռուսական բարեկամության եսիմինչի տեսքով, Գյումրվա քաղաքապետն էլ ռուս պատրիարքի հետ հանդիպմանը բացահայտել ա, որ բանից պարզվում ա, գյումրեցիների մեծ մասի սիրտը էրվում ա, որ Գյումրին Ալեքանդրապոլ կոչվի: Նենց որ սենց տեմպերով կարողա միամիտ հանրաքվե անենք մտնենք ՌԴ, Երևանն էլ Էրիվանъ... Կեցցե Ֆորպոստային քաղաքականությունը, ուռա՜, ուռա՜, ուռա՜

----------

Chuk (15.12.2010), Rammstein (15.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (15.12.2010), Tig (16.12.2010), Շինարար (16.12.2010), Ուլուանա (21.12.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հիմա որ ես հայկական ալիքներ չեմ նայում ու էդ մասին ամենուր հայտարարում եմ՝ քաղքենի՞ եմ 
> Չեմ նայում, որտև մակարդակ չկա: Ու դա կապ չունի հայերենի հետ, այլ կապ ունի հաղորդումները պատրաստողների պատրաստվածության, մակարդակի, պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի հետ: Բայց թեմայից չշեղվենք, ուղղակի գրառումդ լավն էր, իսկ էդ նախադասությունդ դուրս չեկավ:


Չուկ, երևի միտքս լավ չեմ ձևակերպել: Հարցը էդ չի: Ես էլ հայկական ալիքներ չեմ նայում (ասենք, ընդհանրապես հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում): Հարցը էն ա, որ մարդիկ կան, որոնք հայկական ալիքներ չեն նայում ՄԵՆԱԿ նրա համար, որ դրանք հայերեն են:

ՍՕՖ, գրածիդ էլ չպատասխանեմ, Չուկն ամեն ինչ տեղը տեղին ասեց: Մենակ էն պահով, որ ռուսախոսներին պիտակավորում եմ... Հա´, պիտակավորում եմ: Դա գիտե՞ս երբվանից սկսվեց: Մի օր ես ու երկու աղջիկ զբոսնում էինք: Նրանք երկուսով իրար պատմում էին, թե ինչ ապօրինությունների են գնացել, որ կարողանան ռուսական դպրոց ավարտել: Հետո շուռ եկան, ինձ հարցրին, թե ես ինչ դպրոցում եմ սովորում: Երբ իմացան, որ հայկական, զարմացած ասեցին. «Յա, բա ինչու՞ ես տենց խելոք»: Հիմա հասկացա՞ր:

----------

Chuk (15.12.2010), Rammstein (15.12.2010), Tig (16.12.2010), Ուլուանա (21.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Հարցը էն ա, որ մարդիկ կան, որոնք հայկական ալիքներ չեն նայում ՄԵՆԱԿ նրա համար, որ դրանք հայերեն են:


Հա, ես էի սխալ հասկացել, կներես: Իհարկե կան էդ տիպի մարդիկ, լրիվ ճիշտ ես:

----------


## Rhayader

> Սոֆ, սպանեցիր, լուրջ եմ ասում: Անընդհատ ուզում եմ հնարավորինս շրջանցել գրառումներդ, ինչ-որ չի ստացվում: Ուզում եմ շրջանցել հասարակ պատճառով, զգում եմ, որ ոչ թե ուզում ես խնդրի լուծում գտնել, ոչ թե ուզում ես հակափաստարկները լրջորեն լսել ու քննել, այլ ուղղակի կպած ՀԱԿԱ ես գնում, անկախ նրանից, թե դիմացինդ ինչ կգրի: Փառք Աստծու, լեզուդ ճկուն ա, տրամաբանությունդ աշխատում ա, հետևաբար կարող ես ինչ էլ գրեն պատասխանես՝ հակաով, չնայած որ պատասխաններդ իրական հակափաստարկներ չեն լինի:
> 
> Հիմա ընդամենը մի քանի բանի մասին ասեմ: Ասում ես «Ազատ ընտրություն», «Մրցակցություն», «Կրթության ոլորտի բարելավում»: Սիրուն են հնչում, արտակարգ լավ են հնչում: Ցավն էն ա, որ էս թեմայի քննարկման համատեքստում էդ ասածներդ հեքիաթ են, ոչ ավելին:
> 
> *Ազատ ընտրություն...*
> Արի իրար հետ պայքարենք մարդու ազատ ընտրության հնարավորության համար: Ես պատրաստ եմ: Միշտ: Բոլոր ոլորտներում: Էդ թվում՝ կրթության լեզուն ընտրելու հարցում, եթե իսկապես կա այլ լեզվով կրթություն ստանալ ցանկացող, դա ընտրող: Հարգենք յուրաքանչյուրի անհատի որոշումը, փորձենք նրան տալ այդ ընտրության հնարավորությունը, պայքարենք դրա համար: Բայց ազատ ընտրության հնարավորություն տալու համար անհրաժեշտ պայման ա... ընտրության հնարավորություն տալը: Եթե մարդը տաս օր ոչինչ չի կերել, բերանը ոչինչ չի դրել, սոված սատկում ա, ուտել ա ուզում ու նրա առաջ դնում են երկու տեսակի ճաշ, մեկը իր սիրած ճաշը, բայց 30 օրվա, հոտած, փտած, նեխած, թթված, բորբոսնած, զզվելի դարձած, մյուս կողմից իր չսիրած ճաշը, բայց հենց նոր պատրաստված, ու ուրիշ ոչինչ առաջը չեն դնում, էդ ՉԻ ՆՇԱՆԱԿՈՒՄ, թե իրան ազատ ընտրության հնարավորություն տվեցին: Իրեն ընդամենը փակուղի մտցրեցին: Իրան ընդամենը պարտադրեցին, կամ ուտել զզվելին ու անառողջը, կամ ուտել իր չսիրածը: Ազատ ընտրության հնարավորություն կլիներ, եթե իր սիրած ճաշն էլ լիներ թարմ ու նորմալ վիճակում, կողքից էլ 10-100 ուրիշ ճաշեր դնեին՝ վրադիր: Այդ էդ ժամանակ ինքը կունենար ընտրության հնարավորություն: Ու եթե էդ ընտրության հնարավորության ժամանակ էլ չստիպեին կոնկրետ մեկը վերցնել ու ուտել, այլ վերցնել ուզածը, նախընտրածը, նոր կարելի կլիներ խոսել ազատ ընտրության հնարավորությունից:
> 
> Ցավով, խորը ցավով եմ ասում, որ էսօր մեր կրթական ոլորտը նեխած, բորբոսնած, հոտած վիճակում ա, կամ էլ, առնվազն, մոտ ա էդ վիճակին: Ու էդ պարագայում երբ որ դու բացում ես որակյալ դպրոց՝ բայց օտար լեզվով, դու անհատին չես տալիս ընտրության հնարավորություն: Ուրեմն առաջին հերթին պետք ա մտածել ոչ թե այդ խնդիրը շրջանցելով՝ պարտադրվող օտարալեզու դպրոց բացել, որը երկրի ռազմավարության տեսակետից խայտառակ վտանգավոր երևույթ ա, նման պայմաններում, այլ եղած հայկական, հայալեզու դպրոցների որակը բարձրացնելու մասին: Ու հա՛, Սոֆ, մեր պահանջը ոչ թե օտարը մերժելն ա, այլ հայերենովն ուժեղացնելն ա:
> 
> ...


Չուկ, իմ մոտ էն պահն ա, որ հիմքեր ունեմ չհավատալ: Նույն ցուցանակների մասին օրենքն ու եթերով ոչ հայերենի արգելելու կողմնակիցներն են կռիվ անում օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ: Նույն ռուսերեն բարև չընդունողներն են կռիվ անում օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ: Իսկ, ինչպես ձեր չսիրած ռուսներն են ասում, «մի քիչ ֆանատիկ» կամ «կոնկրետ ոլորտում ֆանատիկ» չի լինում:
Չէ, արի լուրջ նայենք: Եթե էդքան կոնտր եմ ու հակա եմ գնում, մտեք թեմա բացեք՝ «ցույց անենք հանուն հայալեզու կրթական համակարգում բարեփոխումների»: Կամ «հանուն դպրոցներում կոռուպցիայի վերահսկման և կանխման»: Հետաքրքիր է, ինչպես կարող եմ դրան հակա գնալ:
Քո սեփական օրինակով, ասենք, եթե երկիր մեծ քանակությամբ տրյուֆելներ են ներկրվել, բայց նեխել ու փչացել են, ու տարբերակ կա մարդկանց հաց տալ, մենակ տրյուֆելները սպառելու համար նրանց հասարակ հացի հնարավորությունից զրկելը մի քիչ անբարոյական է: Ինչևէ, ես էլ արդարացնեմ քեզ. քո օրինակն, անկախ ամեն ինչից, չի ցործում: Տվյալ տեպքում գործ ունենք հայ արտադրողի հետ, որը բորբոսնած հաց է մատակարարում մարդկանց, ու արտասահմանյան իմպորտի հետ, որը, ենթադրաբար, տանելի որակի է: Ու դու, հայ արտադրողին համարելով անմրցունակ, փորձում ես արգելել իմպորտը, որպեսզի ներքին արտադրողի շահերը պաշտպանես: Ինչը ներքին արտադրողին հնարավորություն է տալիս չանհանգստանալ գնորդների քանակի մասին ու շարունակել բորբոսնած հաց մատակարարել:
Եթե ուշադիր լինենք, Հայաստանում կրթական համակարգի խնդիրների մեծ մասը կոնկրետ դպրոցի մակարդակով են: Այլ կերպ ասած, կադրերի սխալ/կողմնապահ ընտրություն, ոչ կոմպետենտ ու էնտուզիազմից զուրկ ուսուցիչներ, ֆինանսավորման յուրացում, կոռուպցիա՝ սա հիսուն տոկոսն է: Մյուս հիսուն տոկոսը դպրոցներում կրիմինալակերպ ինֆրաստրուկտուրայի ձևավորումն է ու սովորելու «զապադլո» լինելը: Եթե ռուսալեզու դպրոցներն ինչ-որ բան կարող են փոխել, ապա միայն առաջին մասում: Երկրորդի հախից կարող են գալ, եթե աշակերտների վրա «ֆեյս կոնտրոլ» դնեն: Ու եթե ռուսալեզու դպրոցները կարողանան լուծել դպրոցում կրիմինալատիպ ինֆրաստրուկտուրայի ձևավորումը, ես ոչ միայն երեխաներիս ռուսալեզու դպրոց կուղարկեմ, այլ նաև երկու ձեռքով ու ոտքով կպայքարեմ օրենքի անցնելու համար: Քանի որ կրիմնիալատիպ ինֆրաստրուկտուրան Հայաստանին շատ ավելի է սպառնում, քան հարյուր ռուսալեզու դպրոց:
Բայց խոսքն ուրիշ բանի մասին է: Նուբարաշենի գիշերօթիկ-դպրոցի օրինակի վրա տեսել ենք, թե ինչ, հաճախ օրենքն անցնող արարքների են դիմում դիրեկտորները, որպեսզի իրենց մոտ աշակերտների որոշակի քանակ ապահովեն: Անհնարին է վերահսկել բոլոր դպրոցները: Հավանականությունը, որ այնտեղ ինչ-որ բան ԵՐԲԵՎԷ կփոխվի, եթե դիրեկտորները մոտիվացիա չունենան, գրեթե զրոյական է:
Իհարկե, միշտ մնում է վտանգ, որ առավել «պուզատի» դիրեկտորները պարզապես իրենց դպրոցները ռուսալեզու կվերաձևակերպեն ու հրես՝ համազգային աղետը պատրաստ է: Ոչ թե որովհետև հայալեզու դպրոցները մրցունակ չեն: Այլ որովհետև ամեն դիրեկտոր, որոշ կաշառքով, իր դպրոցը ռուսալեզու կդարձնի, ու արի ու հսկիր՝ տա՞ս ռուսալեզու դպրոց են, թե՞, ասենք, տասնմեկ: Իսկ որտեղ տասնմեկը, այնտեղ էլ երեսունը: Ու՞: Ես ձեր պրիմիտիվ ստրատեգիայի վրա եմ զարմանում՝ գլխով պատին խփել, մինչև պատը ծակվի: Լավ, իսկ եթե չծակվե՞ց: Իսկ կարելի էր երկու ֆրոնտով աշխատել, որ պարտության դեպքում ուստահրանտների ասած տեռորիստական մեթոդների փոխարեն օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման գործընթացի նկատմամբ լծակներ ունենայիք:
Իռլանդերենը խնդիրն ուրիշ է, իռլանդերենը որպես լեզու այսպես թե այնպես փաստացի առանձնապես գոյություն չունի, կան այս կամ այն տարածվածության գաելիկ բարբառներ: Որոնց քերականությունն ավելի սարսափելի է, քան հայերենի մաշտոցյանը: Չգիտեմ, սովոկներն ինչքանով էին հաշվի առել դա, բայց ի դեմս աբեղյանական հայերենի մենք ունենք նորմալիզացված, ուսուցման համար բավականաչափ պարզ քերականությամբ օժտված լեզու:
Իսկ որոշ լուսնոտներ քարոզում են վերադարձ մաշտոցյանին:
Ինչն իրոք կարող է հայերենի մահը դառնալ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Հետո շուռ եկան, ինձ հարցրին, թե ես ինչ դպրոցում եմ սովորում: Երբ իմացան, որ հայկական, զարմացած ասեցին. «Յա, բա ինչու՞ ես տենց խելոք»:


Փաստով են խոսացել:
Դե հիմա լսիր իմ տեսանկյունին, Բյուր: Դու կին ես, ես էլ մի քանի ընկերուհի առաջ նենց ոչնչոտ դուռոչկայի հետ էի: Պատկերացրու՝ ժամը մեկ հիշողությունը ռեստարտ լինող տամագոչի: Կյանքս կերավ: Սրանից հետո ես կանանց պիտակավորելու եմ որպես տուպոյներ: Օրինակ՝ ինչպես գրավել քո սիրած տուպոյի սիրտը, այ այդպիսի թեմա եմ բացելու: Ինչպե՞ս կվերաբերվես դրան: Դու նման ես տարրական կուկլուսկլանցի ռասսիստի, որն ասում է՝ իմ եղբորը ՆԻԳԵՌՆԵՐԸ ծեծել են, ես հիմա ՆԻԳԵՌՆԵՐԻՑ վրեժ եմ լուծում: Հաճելի չի հնչում, չէ՞: Ինչ-որ մի երկու հոգու քեզ կոմպլիմենտ անելն արդյո՞ք քո ներսում այդքան խորը տրավմա է թողել: Եթե թողել է, ապա, կարծում եմ, քեզ ոչ թե միտինգները կօգնեն, այլ, ասենք, գեշտալտ-հոգեբանության լավ մասնագետը, քանի որ սա իր ոլորտին է մոտ ու նևրոտիկ երևույթ է:
Իհարկե, դու հոգեբաններին մի փոքր ես ավելի լավ վերաբերվում, քան, ասենք, ռուսախոսներին:

Նորից ու կրկին. եթե նույնիսկ պատրաստվում եք շարունակել գլխով պատին հարվածելը, ալտերնատիվ ելքեր չփնտրելը, երկրորդ ֆրոնտով չաշխատելը ցույց է տալիս, որ դուք կամ անհեռատես եք ու չափազանց ինքնավստահ, կամ իսկապես պլանավորում եք պարտության դեպքում վանդալիզմի ու տեռորիզմի գնալ, կամ էլ պարզապես բուռն գործունեության իմիտացիա եք անում՝ այն հույսով, որ հետո ձեզ ազգի հերոս կհռչակեն:

Վերաձևակերպեմ կոնստուկտիվ պայքարի ուղղությունները, որոնք կարելի էր ընտրել:
ա) Օտարալեզու դպրոցները կառուցել համապատասխան ազգային համայնքի հաշվարկով, բայց հանել ապարտեիդը (կարող է սովորել կամայական ՀՀ քաղաքացի): Օտարալեզու դպրոցներին պետական բյուջեից հատկացվում է համայնքի կրթական կարիքների համար նախատեսված ֆինանսավորում: Արհեստական պրիվելիգիաները բացակայում են, բայց եթե դպրոցներն ինքակազմակերպման ու ոչ պետական ֆինանսավորման հաշվին զարգանում են, այդպես էլ թող մնա: Իդեալական, դինամիկ տարբերակ:
բ) Օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացումը թույլատրել, պետական բյուջեից ֆինանսավորում չհատկացնել: Օտարալեզու դպրոցները՝ մասնավոր հիմունքներով: Կոնսերվատիվ տարբերակ:
գ) Օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացումը թույլատրել առանց նախապայմանների, բայց գործընթացը վերահսկել, որ մի օրում բոլոր դպրոցներն օտարալեզու չդառնան: Մյուս կողմից՝ պայքարել, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցների պրիվելիգիաների աղբյուր հանդիսացող դրամական մասը հավասար բաշխվի բոլոր դպրոցների միջև, քանի որ հակառակ դեպքում տեղի ունի անբարեխիղճ մրցակցություն ի վնաս «ներքին արտադրողի»: Կոնֆորմիստական տարբերակ:

Բայց, ինչպես ասում են, ձայն բարբառո հանապատի:

Ախր դուք էլ գիտեք, որ ես ճիշտ եմ: Պարզապես հակա եք ընկել: Ու ինձ չէ: Օրենքին: Ասենք, որ ֆիլմերում պատահում է՝ երկրի վրա եկող աստերոիդը փորձում են պայթեցնել: Այնինչ իրականում դա ոչ միայն պրակտիկ ու իրագործելի չի, այլ նաև կարելի է պարզապես կողային պայթյունով այն այլ ուղեծրով ուղարկել:

Ես բոլոր գրառումների մեջ տեսնում եմ կողմնապահ թվարկում նրա, թե ինչ վնաս թեորիապես կարող է հասցնել օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացումը: Բայց քչից-շատից օբյեկտիվ վերլուծություն միայն իմ մոտ կա: Հիմա ո՞վ է հակա:

Ով ուզում է հիստերիկա տեսնել, մտեք օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ ուղղված Ֆեյսբուքյան խումբը: Մի քիչ թերթեք պատի գրառումները: Հա, հասկանում եմ, հիմա մոդա է հակագլոբալիստ լինելը, մի տաս-տասնհինգ տարի առաջ լրիվ նույն բաները ռուսներն էին անում:




> Ոտերդ էդ կեղտով պարարտ հողում մի կեխտոտի, դու ուրիշի խաղի ուրիշի դուդուկն ես փչում՝ առանց հասկանալու թե ինչի մասին ա խոսքը:


Չուկ, ես իսկապես ուրիշի խաղի ուրիշի դուդուկն եմ փչում: Հայալեզու բլոգգինգով եմ զբաղվում, երբ, ասենք, ռուսախոս մասսայի համար գրելով կարող էի մի քանի հարյուր անգամ մեծ պուբլիկա ունենալ: Ակումբ.am եմ մտնում, երբ, ասենք, 4chan-ի մասսան մի քսանհինգ միլիարդ անգամ ավելի խելքը գլխին ու ինտելլեկտուալ է, էլ չխոսենք այն մասին, որ ընկերներիս մեծ մասն արդեն այնտեղ է: Ասենք, ես չեմ պատկերացնում, որ ռուսական ֆորումում ստիպված լինեմ նախամուսնական սեքսի ճիշտ կամ սխալ լինելը քննարկել: Բայց ես նաև գիտեմ, որ եթե ես ու էլի մի տաս-քսան հոգի թողնենք ու գնանք՝ դու, Հայկօն, Ռուֆուսը, Ֆրեյան, Ժառը, Արսն այդ թվում, հայալեզու ինտերնետը բում կապրեր, կծաղկեր, կփթթեր ու ֆորումը կվերածվեր չարբախի տնամերձ բորդյուրի: Այո, հայալեզու ֆորումի իրենից ինչ-որ բան ներկայացնելն ընկած է մատների վրա հաշվելու ենթակա մարդկանց վրա, ու թող իմ  մասը փոքր լինի, ես այն տանում եմ, գիտակցելով, որ հայալեզու ինտերնետը երբևէ ի վիճակի չի լինի բավարար բան ներկայացնել որոշակի մակարդակից բարձր մարդկանց՝ մինիմում արտաքին մասնակցի համար համեմատաբար փակ լինելու հետևանքով (հայերենն, ի տարբերություն անգլերենի ու ռուսերենի, հասկանալի է, լավագույն դեպքում, հայերին): Google Translate-ը կարող է օգնել այդ խնդիրը, եթե բավականաչափ որակ ապահովի, բայց վախենամ՝ ոչ մեկին դա պետք չի, ու Google Translate-ի միակ պրակտիկ կիրառումը դեռևս ոմն անձանց քաղաքական համոզմունքների ինքնաարտահայտման ձևն է: Դա դեռ բավական չի, մի հատ էլ հայկական Վիկիպեդիան վատագույնն է տարածաշրջանում թե՛ հոդվածների քանակի, թե՛ կողմնապահության տեսանկյունից (չնայած, երկրորդ կետով Ադրբեջանն ու Վրաստանը մեզ կանցնեն երևի):

Այլ կերպ ասած, խաղը շատ ավելի բարդ է, քան թվում է, ու «բուռն գործունեության իմիտացիայի» փոխարեն կարելի էր պրակտիկ բաներով զբաղվել: Օրինակ, հայախոսության հարկադրումը մի քանի ֆորումներում այնպիսի շիզմի բերեց, բայց դե հայոֆիլներն ասացին՝ տանձիս, առանց ռուսախոսների էլ յոլա կգնանք: Արդյունքում՝ ոլորտը, որն այնքան էլ հայալեզու չէր, բայց ծաղկում էր ապրում, լիքն էր ամենահետաքրքիր մարդկանցով (ես կարող եմ այդ մասին դատել, քանի որ ֆորումային կյանքով եմ ապրում դեռ 2001 թվից), որտեղ կարող էր քննարկվել քյառթերի նկատմամբ հանդուրժողական վերաբերմունքը, վերածվեց ինչի՞: Այո, հին ֆորումներում քեզ միգուցե խնդրեին, որ ռուսերեն գրես, քանի որ հայերեն տառերը ցույց չեն տալիս/ֆոնտը մանր ու տգեղ է Լինուքսի վրա: Այդպիսի դեպքեր էլ են եղել:

Բայց նայելով այդ ինտերնետին ու հիմիկվա ինտերնետին, կարող եմ միանշանակ ասել, որ առաջընթաց, պարունակության ու մասսայի առումով, եթե եղել է, ապա միայն ու միայն բացասական: Ու՝ որոշ մարդկանց կտրուկ, «փրկողական», հապշտապ որոշումների արդյունքում:

Իհարկե, Բյուրին դուր չէր գա այդ ինտերնետը. այնտեղ նույնիսկ ես ինձ առանձնապես խելացի չէի զգում:

Չեմ պատրաստվում քննադատել այդ մարդկանց, միգուցե այդ տարիներ գոյություն ունեցած ոլորտն իսկապես ի վերջո ձուլվեր արտասահմանյանին. ի վերջո, հայկական բլոգոսֆերա էլ առանձնապես չի եղել մինչև վերջերս: Ռուսական բլոգային կայքերում ռուսերեն բլոգգինգ էինք անում, երբ հայախոսները հասնում էին homo erectus-ի մակարդակին: Այնպես որ, միանշանակ դատել այս ամենի մասին սխալ է: Բայց օբյեկտիվորեն վերլուծել, ոչ թե հպարտությամբ նայել ավերակներին, կարելի է:

Օ, սարսափելի մեղք, օ ես, մեղսավորս, որ հրեամասոնաիլյումինատների ազդեցության տակ մեղանչեցի հայրենյաց մայրենի լեզվի դեմ: Բայց, միևնույն է, կասեմ ասածս. այո, Տիգը կարծիք հայտնեց, որ իմ ասածը չափազանց իդեալիստական է: Բայց նայեք՝ լեզուն կամ հայրենիքը, որոնց համար դուք պայքարում եք, ի՞նչ փաստացի արժեքներ ունեն: Նրանք հենց իդեալներ են: Ու ինչպե՞ս կարող ես պայքարել իդեալի համար, եթե իդեալիստ չես: Եթե իդեալիստ չես, ու պայքարում ես իդեալի համար, ապա կամ պատրաստվում ես այլ մարդկանց իդեալը մանիպուլյացիայի ենթարկել, կամ էլ պարզապես ֆանատիկ ես:

Ահա թե ինչ:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (16.12.2010), Tig (16.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ընդ որում, շնորհակալ եմ Չուկից՝ գոնե մեկը թեմայում «ըստ փաստի» պատասխանեց, թեչէ Ռամշտայնն արդեն սկսել էր ձանձրացնել:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, արի լուրջ նայենք: Եթե էդքան կոնտր եմ ու հակա եմ գնում, մտեք թեմա բացեք՝ «ցույց անենք հանուն հայալեզու կրթական համակարգում բարեփոխումների»: Կամ «հանուն դպրոցներում կոռուպցիայի վերահսկման և կանխման»: Հետաքրքիր է, ինչպես կարող եմ դրան հակա գնալ:
> Քո սեփական օրինակով, ասենք, եթե երկիր մեծ քանակությամբ տրյուֆելներ են ներկրվել, բայց նեխել ու փչացել են, ու տարբերակ կա մարդկանց հաց տալ, մենակ տրյուֆելները սպառելու համար նրանց հասարակ հացի հնարավորությունից զրկելը մի քիչ անբարոյական է: Ինչևէ, ես էլ արդարացնեմ քեզ. քո օրինակն, անկախ ամեն ինչից, չի ցործում: Տվյալ տեպքում գործ ունենք հայ արտադրողի հետ, որը բորբոսնած հաց է մատակարարում մարդկանց, ու արտասահմանյան իմպորտի հետ, որը, ենթադրաբար, տանելի որակի է: Ու դու, հայ արտադրողին համարելով անմրցունակ, փորձում ես արգելել իմպորտը, որպեսզի ներքին արտադրողի շահերը պաշտպանես: Ինչը ներքին արտադրողին հնարավորություն է տալիս չանհանգստանալ գնորդների քանակի մասին ու շարունակել բորբոսնած հաց մատակարարել:


Սոֆ, էլի նույնը: Էլի իբր հակափաստարկ, կրկնելով հին ասածներդ ու չխորանալով ասածիս մեջ:
Կրկնում եմ. ոչ թե պարտադրենք, որ ուտեն նեխած տրյուֆելը, այլ ստեղծեն հնարավորություն, պարտադրենք, պահանջենք, որ տրյուֆելը լավ սարքեն:
Ասում ես, որ ոչ թե դա ենք պահանջում, այլ պայքարում ենք իմպորտի դեմ: ՃԻշտ ես ասում, որտև մինչ մենք դրա համար կպայքարենք, խնդիրն ավելի են բարդացնում, ոչ թե գալիս ու լավ սնունդ են տալիս, այլ ստեղծում են հիմք, որ տրյուֆելն ավելի հոտի: ՍՏԻՊՎԱԾ ԵՆՔ հիմա սրա հետ պայքարել:

Ասում ես, որ իբր ծայրահեղականներն են պայքարում: Գլուխդ պատովն ես տալիս: Չկա տենց բան: Օրենքի նախագծին դեմ ա բնակչության 70 տոկոսից ավելին, որի նվազ, չնչին մասն ա ծայրահեղական: Ծայրահեղականն էստեղ դու ես:

----------

Rammstein (16.12.2010), Tig (16.12.2010), Ձայնալար (16.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

հ.գ. Ափսոս որ քո նման ազատ ժամանակ շատ չունեմ, որ ամեն նախադասությանդ վրա մի հատ եքա տեքստ էլ՝ որի բովանդակությունը կարելի ա ուղիղ մեկ նախադասությամբ արտահայտել, ես գրեմ:

----------


## Rhayader

Էհ, կարճ ասած՝ ես հաղթեցի :Wink:  :Tongue: 
Ի միջի այլոց, էդ բնակչության 70 տոկոսն ինչ-որ մի քանի հարյուր մարդու տպավորություն ա թողնում :Jpit:  բնակչության 70 տոկոսը եթե դեմ լիներ օտարալեզու դպրոցներին, ձեր մտավախությունն օդ կրակել կլիներ: Բա էլ ո՞վ էր երեխաներին օտարալեզու դպրոց ուղարկելու:
Ես ավելի շատ հակված եմ մտածել, որ բնակչության 70 տոկոսը եթե գիտի էլ օրինագծի մասին, ապա թքած ունի նրա վրա, որովհետև ուրիշ պրոբլեմներ ունի:
Ինչպես, ասենք, ես: Օրինագծի վրա թքած ունեմ: Իսկ ձեր ֆանատիզմի վրա՝ ոչ: Ու ինչքան էլ դու ասես, ես դրանից գլուխս պատով չեմ տալու:

----------


## Chuk

> Էհ, կարճ ասած՝ ես հաղթեցի


Իհարկե, դու դեռ քննարկման մեջ չմտած արդեն հաղթել էիր: Ուղղակի շնորհակալություն քեզ, որ հաստատեցիր, որ նպատակդ ոչ թե կարծիքները լսելը, քննելը, դրանց մասին մտածել ու լուծման գալն է, այլ «հաղթելը»: Քեզ նորանոր աշոտյանական հաղթանակներ եմ ցանկանում: Ինքն էլ ա հաղթել  :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

> Իհարկե, դու դեռ քննարկման մեջ չմտած արդեն հաղթել էիր: Ուղղակի շնորհակալություն քեզ, որ հաստատեցիր, որ նպատակդ ոչ թե կարծիքները լսելը, քննելը, դրանց մասին մտածել ու լուծման գալն է, այլ «հաղթելը»: Քեզ նորանոր աշոտյանական հաղթանակներ եմ ցանկանում: Ինքն էլ ա հաղթել


Չուկ, ցանկացած բանավեճի մեջ էլ նպատակը հաղթելն ա: Ոչ ես եմ օրենք ընդունում, ոչ էլ դու:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բայան, արի քեզ հոգեվերլուծեմ էլի՝ կներես, որ «հացդ» խլում եմ  :LOL:  :LOL:  Ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես քո կողմից «շատ սիրված» որոշ մարդիկ աջ ու ձախ բոլորի մեջ ջհուդ են փնտրում ու օտար դավադրություն, դու էլ բոլորի մեջ նացիոնալիստ ու ծայրահեղական ես փնտրում ու առանց երկար բարակ մտածելու հակադրվում ես: Իսկ օրենքի մասին ասելու բան էլ չկա: Էս արդեն 848-րդ գրառումն ա, ինչ էլ ասվի կրկնություն ա լինելու:

 :Tomato:

----------

Chuk (16.12.2010), Rammstein (16.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (16.12.2010), Ուլուանա (21.12.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Չուկ, ցանկացած բանավեճի մեջ էլ նպատակը հաղթելն ա: Ոչ ես եմ օրենք ընդունում, ոչ էլ դու:


Իա, նպատակը ճշմարտություն ծնելն ա  :Beee:

----------

Chuk (16.12.2010), Tig (16.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Իա, նպատակը ճշմարտություն ծնելն ա


Դե, էս 851 գրառում սադոմազո սեքսից հետո որ մի բան ծնվեց, անունը Ճշմարտություն կդնենք :LOL:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (16.12.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Արի իրար հետ պայքարենք մարդու ազատ ընտրության հնարավորության համար: Ես պատրաստ եմ: Միշտ:


Եկեք ի վերջո պարզենք, էտ ազատ ընտրությունը ունի՞ սահմաններ թե՞ ոչ: Եթե կոչվում ա ազատ, ուրեմն, պիտի որ չունենա, բայց, հանգամանքների բերումով մենք հայ ենք ծնվել, հետւաբար, ազգության ընտրությունը մեր փոխարեն արդեն կայացվել է, եթե կան մարդիկ ովքեր ուզում են ազատվել ճակատագրի այդ պարտադրանքից, ապա կարող են դա անել ոչ ի վնաս Հայաստանի հանրապետության եւ հայ ազգի: 

Կրթական լեզվի ընտրությունը ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող դիտվել որպես ազատ ընտրության հնարավորություն, դա կարող է դիտվել, որպես ինչ որ բանից ազատվելու ցանկություն, տվյալ դեպքում մայրենի լեզվից ազատվելու ցանկություն, որովհետեւ, ինչպես արդեն նշեցի կան բաներ, որոնք ճակատագրի բերումով մեզ տրվել են, եւ եթե մենք ուզում ենք այդ հանգամանքները փոխել ապա ուզում ենք ազատվել, այլ ոչ թե ազատ ընտրել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստով են խոսացել:
> Դե հիմա լսիր իմ տեսանկյունին, Բյուր: Դու կին ես, ես էլ մի քանի ընկերուհի առաջ նենց ոչնչոտ դուռոչկայի հետ էի: Պատկերացրու՝ ժամը մեկ հիշողությունը ռեստարտ լինող տամագոչի: Կյանքս կերավ: Սրանից հետո ես կանանց պիտակավորելու եմ որպես տուպոյներ: Օրինակ՝ ինչպես գրավել քո սիրած տուպոյի սիրտը, այ այդպիսի թեմա եմ բացելու: Ինչպե՞ս կվերաբերվես դրան: Դու նման ես տարրական կուկլուսկլանցի ռասսիստի, որն ասում է՝ իմ եղբորը ՆԻԳԵՌՆԵՐԸ ծեծել են, ես հիմա ՆԻԳԵՌՆԵՐԻՑ վրեժ եմ լուծում: Հաճելի չի հնչում, չէ՞: Ինչ-որ մի երկու հոգու քեզ կոմպլիմենտ անելն արդյո՞ք քո ներսում այդքան խորը տրավմա է թողել: Եթե թողել է, ապա, կարծում եմ, քեզ ոչ թե միտինգները կօգնեն, այլ, ասենք, գեշտալտ-հոգեբանության լավ մասնագետը, քանի որ սա իր ոլորտին է մոտ ու նևրոտիկ երևույթ է:
> Իհարկե, դու հոգեբաններին մի փոքր ես ավելի լավ վերաբերվում, քան, ասենք, ռուսախոսներին:


Ռայ, էս մի դեպքը չի է մենակ... Գիտե՞ս ինչքան եմ նման բաների հանդիպել: Երբ իմացել են, որ մայրս Լոմոնոսովի համալսարանն է ավարտել, չեն հավատացել, որ ռուսական կրթություն չունի: Իսկ համալսարանում սովորելու տարիներին ռուսական կրթություն ունեցող դասախոսները ձեռ էին առնում հայկական կրթություն ունեցողներին, ընդ որում՝ լրիվ անհիմն, որովհետև թե´ ռուսական, թե´ հայկական կրթություն ունեցողների մեջ կային և´ հրաշալի մասնագետներ, և´ թող ու փախի կարգի անգրագետներ: Դու ասում ես՝ տրավմա, ես ասում եմ՝ հասարակության մեջ ընդունված երևույթ, որը կամաց-կամաց մարում է, բայց էդ դպրոցների բացման հետ նորից ոտքի կկանգի ու կբերի ներազգային թշնամության:

----------

Ուլուանա (21.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ, էս մի դեպքը չի է մենակ... Գիտե՞ս ինչքան եմ նման բաների հանդիպել: Երբ իմացել են, որ մայրս Լոմոնոսովի համալսարանն է ավարտել, չեն հավատացել, որ ռուսական կրթություն չունի: Իսկ համալսարանում սովորելու տարիներին ռուսական կրթություն ունեցող դասախոսները ձեռ էին առնում հայկական կրթություն ունեցողներին, ընդ որում՝ լրիվ անհիմն, որովհետև թե´ ռուսական, թե´ հայկական կրթություն ունեցողների մեջ կային և´ հրաշալի մասնագետներ, և´ թող ու փախի կարգի անգրագետներ: Դու ասում ես՝ տրավմա, ես ասում եմ՝ հասարակության մեջ ընդունված երևույթ, որը կամաց-կամաց մարում է, բայց էդ դպրոցների բացման հետ նորից ոտքի կկանգի ու կբերի ներազգային թշնամության:


Բյուր, նման վերաբերմունք տեսե՞լ ես ինձանից: Կամ իմ ռուսախոս ընկերներից մեկից: Գեղ չկա, որ շուն չլինի, ինչպես ասում են:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ռայ, էս մի դեպքը չի է մենակ... Գիտե՞ս ինչքան եմ նման բաների հանդիպել:


Ես, անկեղծ ասած, երբեք չեմ հանդիպել: Համենայն դեպս, այս պահին չեմ կարողանում մտաբերել:

----------

Rhayader (17.12.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, նման վերաբերմունք տեսե՞լ ես ինձանից: Կամ իմ ռուսախոս ընկերներից մեկից: Գեղ չկա, որ շուն չլինի, ինչպես ասում են:


Քեզնից չէ, բայց քո ռուսախոս ընկերներից (այսինքն, չգիտեմ ինչքանով են իրանք քո ընկերները) հա: Ի դեպ, նույնիսկ իմ ռուսախոս ընկերները նույնպես, թեև ոչ էդ աստիճանի անտակտ ձևով, բայց միշտ քթները բարձր են ման գալիս, թե՝ մենք ռուսական ենք ավարտել, ուրեմն խելոք ենք:



> Ես, անկեղծ ասած, երբեք չեմ հանդիպել: Համենայն դեպս, այս պահին չեմ կարողանում մտաբերել:


Բախտդ բերել ա: Չի բացառվում, որ ռուսախոս միջավայրերում ուղղակի շատ չես եղել:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ի դեպ, նույնիսկ իմ ռուսախոս ընկերները նույնպես, թեև ոչ էդ աստիճանի անտակտ ձևով, բայց միշտ քթները բարձր են ման գալիս, թե՝ մենք ռուսական ենք ավարտել, ուրեմն խելոք ենք:


Մորաքրոջս հարսը իր երեխայի ատամհատիկի արարողության ժամանակ, մաղթանքներ հնչեցնելիս բարձրաձայն ասեց՝ ռուսական դասական գրականություն սիրես: Նա նույնպես ռուսական կրթություն ունի եւ ընդգծված քաղքենի մտածելակերպ, անթաքույց արհամարանք ու մի տեսակ օտարացում ամեն հայկականի հանդեպ: Երեխային ռուսական օրորոցայիններ է երգում, ռուսական մանկական երգեր է սովորեցնում, մի խոսքով փոքր հասակից երեխայի մեջ ներարկում է ազային ցածր ինքնագնահատական:  Այս կարգի համարյա թե բոլոր մարդկանց մոտ զգացվում է ընդգծված օտարացում հայկականի հանդեպ, իսկ երբ հայերեն խոսելիս դիտմամբ  հայերեն տառերը ռուսական հնչողությամբ են արտաբերում սա լրիվ արդեն մարդուն ափերից հանում է: Ամեն ինչ անում են, որ ընգծեն իրենց հատուկ վերաբերմունքը իրենց հայ լինելու եւ առհասարակ հայ հասկացության հանդեպ: :Bad:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Քեզնից չէ, բայց քո ռուսախոս ընկերներից (այսինքն, չգիտեմ ինչքանով են իրանք քո ընկերները) հա: Ի դեպ, նույնիսկ իմ ռուսախոս ընկերները նույնպես, թեև ոչ էդ աստիճանի անտակտ ձևով, բայց միշտ քթները բարձր են ման գալիս, թե՝ մենք ռուսական ենք ավարտել, ուրեմն խելոք ենք:
> 
> Բախտդ բերել ա: Չի բացառվում, որ ռուսախոս միջավայրերում ուղղակի շատ չես եղել:


Բյուր, իմ ռուսախոս ընկերները քեզ հաճախ չեն սիրում քո «привет»-ի պատմության համար, պետք չի դա փորձել շրջել սխալ ուղղությամբ: Այո, նրանք քեզ հայաֆիլ են համարում, ու տեղն ունեն: Նույն շրջապատում տասնյակ հայախոսներ են եղել, ու ոչ մեկի նկատմամբ մեծամտություն կամ գոնե ակնարկ «նայի է, դու հայերեն ես խոսում, այ գեղցի» ուղղությամբ չի եղել: Էդ ինչի՞ բոլորը միանգամից քեզ տեսան ու քթները վեր ցցեցին: Միգուցե խնդիրը ոչ թե կրթության, այլ քո մեջ է:

----------


## Rhayader

> Մորաքրոջս հարսը իր երեխայի ատամհատիկի արարողության ժամանակ, մաղթանքներ հնչեցնելիս բարձրաձայն ասեց՝ ռուսական դասական գրականություն սիրես: Նա նույնպես ռուսական կրթություն ունի եւ ընդգծված քաղքենի մտածելակերպ, անթաքույց արհամարանք ու մի տեսակ օտարացում ամեն հայկականի հանդեպ: Երեխային ռուսական օրորոցայիններ է երգում, ռուսական մանկական երգեր է սովորեցնում, մի խոսքով փոքր հասակից երեխայի մեջ ներարկում է ազային ցածր ինքնագնահատական:  Այս կարգի համարյա թե բոլոր մարդկանց մոտ զգացվում է ընդգծված օտարացում հայկականի հանդեպ, իսկ երբ հայերեն խոսելիս դիտմամբ  հայերեն տառերը ռուսական հնչողությամբ են արտաբերում սա լրիվ արդեն մարդուն ափերից հանում է: Ամեն ինչ անում են, որ ընգծեն իրենց հատուկ վերաբերմունքը իրենց հայ լինելու եւ առհասարակ հայ հասկացության հանդեպ:


Փաստորեն, դուք ազգուտակով եք տենց անհասկանալի :Jpit: 
Ռուսական դասական գրականություն սիրես :LOL:  համա թե մաղթանք է :LOL:  ոնց որ, ասենք, Doom սիրես :LOL:  կամ WarCraft :LOL: 
Եթե, իհարկե, հորինվածք չի, կամ չափազանցություն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ես կողմ եմ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը… օտար երկրներում

----------

Ariadna (17.12.2010), davidus (17.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (17.12.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, իմ ռուսախոս ընկերները քեզ հաճախ չեն սիրում քո «привет»-ի պատմության համար, պետք չի դա փորձել շրջել սխալ ուղղությամբ: Այո, նրանք քեզ հայաֆիլ են համարում, ու տեղն ունեն: Նույն շրջապատում տասնյակ հայախոսներ են եղել, ու ոչ մեկի նկատմամբ մեծամտություն կամ գոնե ակնարկ «նայի է, դու հայերեն ես խոսում, այ գեղցի» ուղղությամբ չի եղել: Էդ ինչի՞ բոլորը միանգամից քեզ տեսան ու քթները վեր ցցեցին: Միգուցե խնդիրը ոչ թե կրթության, այլ քո մեջ է:


Ռայ, քո ռուսախոս ընկերները նեղվում էին, որ ես իրենց հայերեն եմ պատասխանում, որ իրենց հետ խոսելիս ոչ մի ռուսերեն բառ չեմ օգտագործում: Հա, պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ առօրյայում ռուսերեն բառեր շատ եմ օգտագործում, բայց հենց ռուսախոսի եմ հանդիպում, ավտոմատ հայերենս միանում է ու ոչ մի ռուսերեն բառ չեմ արտասանում: Ու իզուր մի ասա, որ պատճառն իմ մեջ փնտրեմ, որովհետև ես միակ դեպքը չեմ: Քանի հատ օրինակ քեզ ցույց տվեցի:

----------


## Tig

«Լեզվի մասին» օրենքի ընդունմամբ մենք կխուսափենք օտարացման ռիսկերից. ԱԺ նախագահ
14:45 • 21.12.10

Ազգային ժողովի արտահերթ նիստում այսօր շարունակվեց երեկվանից սկսված «Հանրակրթության մասին» և «Լեզվի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքներում փոփոխություններ և լրացումներ կատարելու մասին նախագծերի քննարկումը, որն անցնում է բավականին թեժ մթնոլորտում: Նիստի սկզբում հայտարարությամբ հանդես եկավ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության ղեկավար Ստեփան Սաֆարյանը` նշելով, որ «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքում երեկ ներկայացված լրացման քննարկումը կատարվել է «ԱԺ Կանոնակարգ» օրենքի խախտմամբ:

«Ես ուզում եմ տեղեկացնել, որ մենք երկրորդ ընթերցումը սկսել ենք ԱԺ կանոնակարգ օրենքի խախտումով, որովհետև չընդունելով «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքի առաջին հոդվածի փոփոխություններն առաջին ընթերցմամբ` մենք, ըստ էության, չընդունված բանը երկրորդ ընթերցմամբ քննարկել ենք: Եվ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցությունն առաջարկում է չկազմակերպել քվեարկությունը»,- ասաց Ստեփան Սաֆարյանը:

ԱԺ նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը, արձագանքելով պատգամավորի հայտարարությանը, շեշտեց, որ կանոնակարգ օրենքի խախտում չի եղել: Փոքրիկ վեճից հետո «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքում երեկ առաջին ընթերցման համար ներկայացված լրացումը դրվեց քվեարկության և ընդունվեց: Հիշեցնենք, որ հիշյալ փոփոխությամբ առաջարկվում է սահմանել հասկացություններ 4 տարբեր կրթական ծրագրերի մասին:

Պատգամավորներն անցան «Լեզվի մասին» օրենքի քննարկմանը, որի վերաբերյալ ելույթով հանդես եկավ ԱԺ նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը` հիշեցնելով, որ սեպտեմբերի 27-ին ԱԺ-ում կազմակերպված խորհրդարանական լսումների ժամանակ ինքն առաջարկել էր վերանայել երկրորդ ընթերցմամբ ներկայացված օրինագծերը: «Ներկայացված օրենսդրական փաթեթում ներառված են իմ բոլոր առաջարկությունները: «Լեզվի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի փոփոխությունը բովանդակային առումով ամբողջովին տեղավորվում է հնչեցրած մոտեցումների տրամաբանության մեջ: Այն իրավական առումով անխոցելի է և ավելի գրագետ է դարձնում օրենսդրական փաթեթը»,- հայտարարեց օրենսդիր մարմնի ղեկավարը:

ԱԺ նախագահը շեշտեց, որ այլընտրանքային և միջազգային կրթությունն իրականացվելու է ձևավորված հայեցի լեզվամտածողության հիման վրա և անկախ հանրակրթական ծրագրերից և ուսումնական ձևից` հայ մարդու, ՀՀ քաղաքացու համար հայոց լեզվի և հայագիտական առարկաների՝ հայերենով ուսուցումը լինելու է պարտադիր:

*«Համոզված եմ, որ օրենքն ընդունելով ` մենք մի կողմից պահպանելով մեր ազգային նկարագիրը, զարգացնելով մեր լեզուն, կխուսափենք հերթական ձուլման և օտարացման ռիսկերից, մյուս կողմից` կրթության կազմակերպման հարցում կլինենք ավելի ճկուն, միջազգային կրթական լավագույն ծրագրերին ավելի ընդունակ և մրցունակ»,- ասաց ԱԺ նախագահը:*

Tert.am

հ.գ. սենց անտրամաբանական «տրամաբանության» դեռ չէի հանդիպել…

----------

Rammstein (21.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> «*Համոզված եմ, որ օրենքն ընդունելով ` մենք մի կողմից պահպանելով մեր ազգային նկարագիրը, զարգացնելով մեր լեզուն, կխուսափենք հերթական ձուլման և օտարացման ռիսկերից*, մյուս կողմից` կրթության կազմակերպման հարցում կլինենք ավելի ճկուն, միջազգային կրթական լավագույն ծրագրերին ավելի ընդունակ և մրցունակ»,- ասաց ԱԺ նախագահը:


 :Shok:  Ի՞նչ…  :Shok:  :Shok: 
Արա ո՞նց շուտ չէինք ֆայմել, մարդիկ ուզում են, որ մեր ազգը չձուլվի, չօտարանա, մենք էլ բանից բեխաբար բողոքում ենք:  :Cray:

----------

Tig (22.12.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ ԱԺ նախագահը կա´մ իմբեցիլ ա, կա´մ մեզ ա իմբեցիլի տեղ դնում:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

69 սիմվոլիկ թվով կողմ, 1 Վիկտոր Դալլաքյան դեմ, ՀՅԴ ու Ժառանգություն բոյկոտած, օրենքներում փոփոխությունները ընդունված են: Կեցցե կոմունիստական ապագան  :Pioneer:

----------

Chuk (22.12.2010), davidus (22.12.2010), Norton (22.12.2010), Rammer (22.12.2010), Rammstein (22.12.2010), Sagittarius (22.12.2010), Tig (22.12.2010), Ձայնալար (22.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

поздравляю  :Bad:

----------

murmushka (22.12.2010), Norton (22.12.2010), Rammer (22.12.2010), Rammstein (22.12.2010), Tig (22.12.2010), Ձայնալար (22.12.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> поздравляю


Բան չէր մնացել...Քաղաքն էլ տվինք, լեզուն էլ տվինք...Էլ ինչ մնաց? :Think:

----------


## Sagittarius

Ժող. արդեն լրիվ խճճվեցի: 

Կներեք, բայց մի հատ անհամեստ հարց տամ :Blush:  մինչև այս օրենքի ընդունումը հնարավոր էր Օտարալեզու ԲՈՒՀեր բացել, իսկ այժմ կարելի է նաև օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացե՞լ, այսինքն՝ այդ դրպոցներում հայերենով չի դասավանդվելու. ճի՞շտ հասկացա, սա՞ է հիմնական տարբերությունը,

----------


## Ariadna

> Բան չէր մնացել...Քաղաքն էլ տվինք, լեզուն էլ տվինք...Էլ ինչ մնաց?


Ես լավ իդեա ունեմ, կարելի ա ուղղափառ դառնալ, ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք  :Blink:

----------

murmushka (22.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> *Հայտարարություն*
> 
> 2010 թվի դեկտեմբերի 22-ին ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովի 69 պատգամավորներ կողմ քվեարկեցին «Հանրակրթության մասին» եւ «Լեզվի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքներում փոփոխություններ եւ լրացումներ կատարելու մասին կառավարության ներկայացրած օրինագծերին, ինչի հետեւանքով այդ նախագծերը ընդունվեցին երկրորդ ընթերցմամբ եւ ամբողջությամբ:
> 
> Այդ 69 պատգամավորները իրենց որոշմամբ խախտեցին Հայաստանի երրորդ հանրապետության Անկախության հռչակագրի սկզբունքները եւ ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունը: Սա ամոթալի խայտառակություն է, ապտակ բոլոր այն հայորդիներին, ովքեր երբեւէ պայքարել են Հայաստանի ազատության եւ անկախության համար:
> 
> Վստահ ենք, որ Հայաստանի ազգային արժեքների անդավաճան հետեւորդները ամեն ջանք ներդնելու են Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոցների գործունությունը խափանելու համար: Սա տեւական պայքար եւ մաքառում է ենթադրում, այնքան, որքան անհրաժեշտ կլինի խնդիրը կարգավորելու համար:
> 
> 
> ...


*Ա1+*

----------

Ariadna (22.12.2010), Chuk (22.12.2010), davidus (23.12.2010), Norton (22.12.2010), Rammstein (22.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (23.12.2010), Tig (22.12.2010), Ձայնալար (22.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.12.2010), Ֆոտոն (23.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Պետք ա մի երկու հոգու վերացնել, ուրիշ ելք չկա: Ով ինչքան ուզում ա թող քաղաքակիրթ ձեւերով բողոքի, կա՛մ ոչ մեկ բանի տեղ չի դնելու, կա՛մ էլ ջրցան մեքենաների միջոցով են (լավագույն դեպքում) բանի տեղ դնելու: Դրա համար պետք ա վախի մթնոլորտ լինի, որ ամեն տականք, ինչքան էլ որ տականք ա, ստիպված լինի հաշվի նստել ժողովրդի կարծիքի հետ:

 :Bad:

----------

Ariadna (22.12.2010), davidus (23.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (23.12.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պետք ա մի երկու հոգու վերացնել, ուրիշ ելք չկա: Ով ինչքան ուզում ա թող քաղաքակիրթ ձեւերով բողոքի, կա՛մ ոչ մեկ բանի տեղ չի դնելու, կա՛մ էլ ջրցան մեքենաների միջոցով են (լավագույն դեպքում) բանի տեղ դնելու: Դրա համար պետք ա վախի մթնոլորտ լինի, որ ամեն տականք, ինչքան էլ որ տականք ա, ստիպված լինի հաշվի նստել ժողովրդի կարծիքի հետ:


Հա բա... կամ էլ պետք ա զզվացնել: Մի անգամ էդ օրինակը բերել էի Աստվածաշնչից, հիմա էլ կբերեմ: Մի այրի մի անիրավ դատավորի էնքան ա զզվացնում, վերջը ուզածն անում ա: Հիմա էլ մենք պետք ա էնքան զզվացնենք, որ փոշմանեն իրանց ընդունած օրենքի համար:

----------


## davidus

> Պետք ա մի երկու հոգու վերացնել, ուրիշ ելք չկա: Ով ինչքան ուզում ա թող քաղաքակիրթ ձեւերով բողոքի, կա՛մ ոչ մեկ բանի տեղ չի դնելու, կա՛մ էլ ջրցան մեքենաների միջոցով են (լավագույն դեպքում) բանի տեղ դնելու: Դրա համար պետք ա վախի մթնոլորտ լինի, որ ամեն տականք, ինչքան էլ որ տականք ա, ստիպված լինի հաշվի նստել ժողովրդի կարծիքի հետ:


Եթե չես կարողանում ձայնդ տեղ հասցնել, ուրեմն գործի դիր տեռռորը։

Խայտառակ եղանք, պրծանք։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, մնում ա նենց անել, որ Սերժը չստորագրի: Ո՞նց ենք կարողանալու  :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող, մնում ա նենց անել, որ Սերժը չստորագրի: Ո՞նց ենք կարողանալու


Դու երևի կատակում ես:

----------

Ներսես_AM (23.12.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Ժող, մնում ա նենց անել, որ Սերժը չստորագրի: Ո՞նց ենք կարողանալու


Սերժը հնարավորություն ունի օրենքը հետ ուղարկել ԱԺ փոփոխությունների ու լրացումների համար 21 օրվա ընթացքում, բայց եթե ԱԺ-ն մի անգամ էլ առանց փոփոխությունների հաստատեց օրինագիծը, ապա պիտի 5 օրվա մեջ ստորագրի։

----------


## Երվանդ

Բացեց  :Jpit: , Սերժին ասեք թող ցրի կառավարությանը, որ համարձակվել են տենց փոփոխություն մտցնեն Ազգային Ժողով:

----------


## Chuk

Չնայած մի ձև կա, Բյուր... եթե Սերժին շանտաժ անեք, ասեք «եթե ստորագրես, կմիանանք Լևոնին»... մեկ էլ տեսար...  :Think:

----------

Ձայնալար (23.12.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չնայած մի ձև կա, Բյուր... եթե Սերժին շանտաժ անեք, ասեք «եթե ստորագրես, կմիանանք Լևոնին»... մեկ էլ տեսար...


 :LOL:  հա, էդ մեկը հաստատ կազդի  :LOL:  բա որ չստորագրի՞: մեկ ա լևոնին միացողը չեմ

----------

Tig (25.12.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հա, էդ մեկը հաստատ կազդի  բա որ չստորագրի՞: մեկ ա լևոնին միացողը չեմ


Ուրիշ ձև էլ կա: 

Լևոնին չեք միանում, բայց մի հատ թուրքերենով օտարալեզու դպրոց եք բացում  :LOL:  Նոր օրենքով կարծեմ սահմանափակում չկա, չէ՞, թե ինչ լեզվով կարող են բացվել օտարալեզու էլիտար դպրոցները:

----------


## Tig

«Ժառանգությունը» ՀՀ Նախագահին կոչ է անում վետո դնել օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացում նախատեսող օրենքների վրա

Ստորագրահավաք՝ http://www.gopetition.com/petition/41590.html

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երեքշաբթի` դեկտեմբերի 28-ին, ժամը 18.00 նախագահական նստավայրի առջև (դիմացի մայթին) տեղի կունենա բողոքի ցույց` օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ շարժմանը միացած մտավորականների, հասարակական կազմակերպությունների և անհատների մասնակցությամբ: Ցույցի մասնակիցները աշխատակազմի միջոցով Սերժ Սարգսյանին կփոխանցեն նախօրոք հարյուրավոր մարդկանց կողմից ստորագրված պահանջագիրը` չստորագրել «Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքներում փոփոխություններ կատարելու մասին ՀՀ օրենքի նախագիծը, որն Ազգային ժողովն ընդունել է դեկտեմբերի 22-ին:
«Մենք դե՛մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունը կոչ է անում խնդրով մտահոգ մեր բոլոր հայրենակիցներին մասնակցել բողոքի այս կարևորագույն միջոցառմանը: Անցած 8 երկարուձիգ ամիսների ընթացքում օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացելու` իշխանությունների ծրագրի կապակցությամբ իրենց անհամաձայնությունն այս կամ այն կերպ արտահայտել են հազարավոր մարդիկ, նրանցից մի քանի հարյուրը գոնե մեկ անգամ մասնակցել են բողոքի ակցիաներին: Հասել է մեկտեղվելու և մեր իրական ուժն ու վրդովմունքը արտահայտելու ժամանակը: Սերժ Սարգսյանին պետք է ի վերջո ցույց տալ, թե ինչ ուժի դեմ են այս ընթացքում գործել իր նշանակած վարչապետն ու ԿԳ նախարարը, ում բողոքն է պատրաստվում արհամարհել նա` ստորագրելով այդ դավաճանական փաստաթուղթը: Լինի դա ուսանող, թե ակադեմիկոս, երաժիշտ, թե հրապարակախոս, գրող, ռեժիսոր, լրագրող, նկարիչ, դասախոս. բոլորս պարտավոր ենք այդ օրը, այդ ժամին լինել Բաղրամյան 26-ում` անգամ հաշվի չառնելով` մեր գործողություններն արդյունքի բերլու են, թե ոչ: Սա տեսակի առանձնացման խնդիր է:

Խնդրում ենք բոլոր հնարավոր միջոցներով տարածել այս կոչը:

----------

Rammstein (27.12.2010), Tig (27.12.2010)

----------


## Tig

Ոնց եմ ես զզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզվում էս ամեն ինչիցցցցցցցցցցցցցցցցց::::::::::

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոնց եմ ես զզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզվում էս ամեն ինչիցցցցցցցցցցցցցցցցց::::::::::


Ես էլ  :Sad:

----------


## Ձայնալար



----------

ars83 (07.01.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (17.01.2011), Tig (07.01.2011)

----------


## ars83

> տեսագրություն


Չեմ կարող ասել, որ տեղեկավետ տեսագրություն էր, հատկապես փոփոխված օրենքի բովանդակության և փոփոխությունների ընդունման դեմ պայքարող ուժերին կատարված «զիջումների» առումով: Այնուամենայնիվ, որոշակի տեղեկություններ ստացա, շնորհակալություն:

----------

Ձայնալար (07.01.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> *ԿԳ նախարարը ներում է օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ հանդես եկողներին*
> 
> Հունվար 17, 2011 | 15:28
> 
> ԿԳ նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանը չի պատրաստվում մեկնաբանել Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոցներ բացվելու գործընթացը, որի ամենամոլի ջատագովներից մեկն է։
> 
> «Չեմ ուզում 2011 թվականին եւս քննարկել այն ամբողջ գործընթացը, որով  ուղեկցվեց միջազգային կրթական ծրագրերի իրականացումը Հայաստանում թույլատրելու մեր ցանկությունը։ Բացի այդ, տարեվերջյան ասուլիսում ես արդեն բարձրաձայնել եմ, որ ներում եմ շատ ու շատ մարդկանց՝ այս առումով արված շատ ու շատ արտահայտություններ»,- այսօր՝ հունվարի 17-ին տեղի ունեցած մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ ասաց նախարարը։
> 
> Նշենք, որ 2010-ի դեկտեմբերի 22-ին Հայաստանի խորհրդարանը 69 կողմ, 1 դեմ ձայներով ընդունեց «Լեզվի մասին» եւ «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքներում փոփոխություններ կատարելու մասին օրենքը, որը ենթադրում է երկրում օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացում:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ news.am

Սրտիցս մի բեռ էլ ընկավ: Իսկ ես այնպե՜ս անհանգիստ է, կարծում էի, թե ներում-բեկում չկա, բայց նա ներեց, ես երախտապարտ եմ...

----------

AMzone (29.01.2011), davidus (17.01.2011), Moonwalker (17.01.2011), Norton (17.01.2011), Rammstein (17.01.2011), Tig (17.01.2011), Անտիգոնե (17.01.2011), Ներսես_AM (17.01.2011), Շինարար (17.01.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Բայց պարոն նախարար (կամ եթե ավելի հոգեհարազատ կլինի` Աշոծյան Էֆենդի), ես (ու ոչ միայն) ներողություն չեմ խնդրել:  :Huh:

----------

AMzone (29.01.2011), davidus (17.01.2011), Norton (17.01.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (17.01.2011), Tig (17.01.2011), Ամպ (18.01.2011), Ներսես_AM (17.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (17.01.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Սրտիցս մի բեռ էլ ընկավ: Իսկ ես այնպե՜ս անհանգիստ է, կարծում էի, թե ներում-բեկում չկա, բայց նա ներեց, ես երախտապարտ եմ...


Ինձ թվում է՝ մենք պիտի իր ծնողներին ներենք, որ դրա նման .....   :Think: 

Հ.Գ. Ես քիչ առաջ ինձ համար բացահայտեցի, որ մեր լուսավոր նախարարը լավ էլ սադոմազոխիստ է: Մարդը լավ էլ գիտի, որ աջ ու ձախ իրեն «ուշունց» են տալիս, բայց արի ու տես, որ դա նրան դուր է գալիս:  :Blink:

----------

AMzone (29.01.2011), Tig (18.01.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր էլ ակնարկեց, որ ինքը իրա տեղում մնում ա: Թու˜ ես դրա

----------


## davidus

*«Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքները ստորագրված են*




> Սերժ Սարգսյանն այսօր ստորագրել է Ազգային ժողովի ընդունած «Լեզվի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքում լրացում կատարելու մասին և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքները։
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման համար իրավական հիմք ստեղծող այս նախագծի դեմ լայնածավալ հասարակական ընդվզում էր առաջացել: Իրենց վրդովմունքն ու անհամաձայնությունն էին արտահայտել հարյուրավոր գիտնականներ, արվեստագետներ, հասարակական-քաղաքական գործիչներ: Ֆեյսբուք սոցիալական ցանցում սկիզբ առած շարժմանը միացել էին հազարավոր քաղաքացիներ:
> 
> «Մենք դեմ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» նախաձեռնությունը ամիսներ շարունակ աննկուն պայքար էր մղել, կազմակերպել բազմաթիվ ակցիաներ և բողոքի այլ միջոցառումներ` ընդդեմ այդ օրենքներում փոփոխություններ կատարելու մասին օրենքի ընդունման: ԱԺ-ի կողմից օրենքի ընդունումից հետո նախաձեռնությունը իր բողոքի ձայնն էր բարձրացրել նախագահականի դիմաց` պահանջելով Սերժ Սարգսյանից չստորագրել օրենքները:


Աղբյուր

----------


## Tig

> *«Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքները ստորագրված են*
> 
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր


Ամոթ :Bad:

----------


## Rammstein

> *«Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքները ստորագրված են*
> 
> Աղբյուր


Փաստորեն նախագահն էլ ա մեզ ներել…  :Cray: 
 :Bad: 


СерЖулик…

----------


## Ամպ

*Rammstein,* կարգավիճակդ…  :Cry: 



> モデレータ


Եթե այսօր ես այն գուգլով թարգմանեցի, վաղը մեր սերունդները հենց այս լեզվով էլ կհաղորդակցվեն  :Huh: , իսկ մեր գրառումներն էլ գուգլով կթարգմանեն  :Sad: :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս հոդվածը երեկ գիշերը հայտնաբերեցի ֆեյսբուքում: Հին է, բայց ուսուցողական: Դուք կարդացեք, իսկ Աշոծյանը թող իրա գլուխը հաստացնի:

ՃԱՊՈՆԱՑԻ ԳԻՏՆԱԿԱՆԸ, ՌՈՒՍԱԿԱՆ ԴԵՍՊԱՆՈՒԹԻՒՆԸ ԵՒ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՄԷՋ ՕՏԱՐԱՑՈՂ ՀԱՅԵՐԸ


Հոդվածը, որ ներկայացնում եմ, 1995-ին հրապարակվել է Երեւանի «Բանբեր» թերթի մեջ։ Այսօրվա, Հայաստանի իրականության մեջ հայկական դպրոցները ռուսականով փոխարինելու եւ հայոց լեզվի նկատմամբ իշխանությունների կողմից խրախուսվող լեզվական խաթարումների ծանր հետեւանքները բացահայտելու նպատակով , որոշեցի հասարակության ուշադրությունը հրավիրել ճապոնացի պրոֆեսոր Ցունոդայի գիտական հետազոտությունների արդյունքի վրա։



Լիլիթ Կ. ՍԻՄՈՆԵԱՆ



ՃԱՊՈՆԱՑԻ ԳԻՏՆԱԿԱՆԸ, ՌՈՒՍԱԿԱՆ ԴԵՍՊԱՆՈՒԹԻՒՆԸ ԵՒ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՄԷՋ ՕՏԱՐԱՑՈՂ ՀԱՅԵՐԸ



   Պրոֆեսոր Ցունոդան տարիներ շարունակ ուսումնասիրել է ճապոնացիների, այնուհետեւ տարազգիների ուղեղների աջ եւ ձախ կիսագնդերի բառերը որոնելու, ընտրելու եւ խօսելու, այսինքն Բրոքի եւ Վերնիկեի գօտիների եւ լեզուի փոխադարձ կապը։ «Ես համոզուած եմ, որ մայրենի լեզուն տարբերակում է մարդու կողմից միջավայրի հնչիւններն ընկալելը, իւրացնելը եւ ըմբռնելը,— գրում է գիտնականը: Մայրենի լեզուն անմիջականօրէն կապուած է ուղեղի զգայական մեքանիզմի զարգացման հետ։ Իմ կարծիքով մանկութեան տարիներին ուսանած մայրենի լեզուն անմիջականօրէն կապուած է ամէն մի էթնիկական՝ ազգային ձեւաւորմանը»։

   Մարդու մտաւոր, իմացական կարողութիւնների լիարժէք զարգացումի համար յիրաւի անհրաժէշտ է մայրենի լեզուի իմացութիւնը։ Առանց այդ իմացութեան, զաւակները կեանք են մտնում որպէս թերարժէք ու սահմանափակ մարդիկ։ Նախ այն պատճառով որ այլալեզու դպրոցներում առաջին մի քանի տարիներին լեզու ուսանելիս երեխաները չեն կարողանում իւրացնել  գիտելիքների հիմքերը։ Իսկ երբ նրանք այս կամ այն չափով արդէն իւրացնում  են ծնողների կողմից ընտրուած լեզուն, արդէն բաւականին ուշ է լինում ձեռք բերել նաեւ իմացութեան այն ծաւալը, որ կարող էին ունենալ իրենց մտաւոր կարողութիւնների սահմաններում։

   Իսկ գիտութեան ու տեքնիկայի զարգացման ժամանակակից պայմաններում մայրենի լեզուն ստանում է բարոյական դաստիարակութեան հիմնարար նշանակութիւն։ Մայրենի լեզուն դառնում է ազգային պատկանելութեան զգացում, հետեւաբար նաեւ ազգային ու մարդկային արժէքների նկատմամբ պատասխանատուութեան զգացում դաստիարակելու բացառիկ միջոց։

   Այսօր, թւում է, անիմաստ է դարձել հայ երեխաներին ազգային դպրոցում կրթելու համար երբեմնի պայքարը, որ մի քանի տարի առաջ գոյութիւն ունէր խորհրդային իրականութեան մէջ։ Թւում է, թէ այսօր ԳՈՆԷ ՄԱՅՐԵՆԻ լեզուի   միջոցով նրանք կը հաղորդակցուեն բարոյական կողմնորոշումներին։ Ասում եմ ԳՈՆԷ մայրենիով, քանի որ աղմկահարոյց  «բարենորոգչութիւններից» յետոյ, նրանք դպրոցում շարունակելու են  սովորել կեղծուած ու թերասացութիւններով լիքը պատմութիւն, նաեւ՝ աշխարհագրութիւն, նաեւ՝ գրականութիւն… Սակայն, բանից պարզւում է որ լուրջ մտահոգութիւնների առիթ ունենք նաեւ այն դէպքում, երբ խօսքը վերաբերում է լեզուին։ Քանի որ Հայաստանում Ռուսաստանի դեսպանատան միջնորդութեամբ հազարաւոր հայաստանցիներ արդէն ստացել են ռուսական քաղաքացիութիւն, իսկ հերթագրուածների թիւն էլ գերազանցում է արդէն ստացողներից։

   Ես չեմ ուզում դատապարտել կամ մեղադրել այդ մարդկանց։ Ընդհանրապէս դատապարտելն ու մեղադրելը անհեթեթութիւն է այն դէպքում, երբ հայաստանցին ապրելով մի անհեթեթ իրականութեան մէջ, չի հասկանում, թէ ի՛նչ է ուզում ինքը եւ ի՛նչ են ուզում իրենից։ Բազմապատիկ անհեթեթութիւն է, որ երջանիկ «պետականութիւն կառուցող» Հայաստանի մէջ ապրող հայերը դառնում են Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիներ… Անհեթեթութիւն է, որովհետեւ Ռուսաստանից բացի, որեւէ մէկ այլ երկիր քաղաքացիութեան իրաւունք չի տալիս  մէկ ուրիշ երկրի մէջ ապրող որեւէ մէկին։ Նոյնիսկ Հայաստանը այդպիսի «մեծահոգութիւն» չունի եթէ ո՛չ օտարի, այլ գոնէ Հայի նկատմամբ, հէնց նրան էլ յայտարարելով «օտարական» կամ «օտարերկրացի»։ (Փակագծում ուզում եմ նկատել, որ Ռուսաստանի համար մենք փաստօրէն ուրիշ կամ «անկախ» երկիր չենք։ Հայաստանցիներն էլ մեր օկուպացուած  կամ պարզապէս 1828-ից ի վեր գաղութացուած երկիրը կարծում են հայրենիք եւ դեռ տարաշխարհի հայերին էլ համոզել են, թէ գաղութային երբեմնի Էրիվանսկայա գուբերնիան «համայն հայութեան հայրենիք է»։ Ոչ… Հազար անգամ՝ ո՛չ… Եթէ Ֆրանսիան օկուպացուած է, ֆրանսացու համար, եթէ նա հաշտւում է այդ վիճակի հետ, հայրենիքը դառնում է օկուպացնող երկիրը։ Բայց այն ֆրանսացին, որ գիտէ, հասկանում է, թէ իրենից խլել են հայրերի երկիրը, ապա նա ամէնից առաջ մտածում է այն ազատագրելու մասին։ Երկրորդ Աշխարհամարտի օրինակն է սա)։

   Ռուսաստանի հետ աձնագրային ու ռազմական ներկայութեան հետ կապուած այս անհեթեթութիւնը  նոյնպէս մեր «քաղաքացիական սուր մտքի» եւ «սովետասիրութեան» աղետաբեր  հետեւանքն է։ Եւ միանգամայն բնական է, երբ ռուսահպատակները  հպատակուելով  Կրեմլից եկող հրամանին ու դեռեւս հարազատ մնալով հայի այն «իմաստուն» խօսքին, թէ «Ո՞ւմ է պէտք հայերէնը… Եթէ Մասիս կայարանն անցնես՝ հայերէն խօսողը ո՞վ է», պահանջում են հայկական դպրոցների փոխարէն «օտարալեզու», այսինքն ռուսական դպրոցներ։ Չմոռանանք, որ Հայաստանի իշխանութիւնները «օտարալեզու» բառն օգտագործում են իբրեւ խորամանկ մի քայլ, ոմանց կարծիքով նաեւ իբրեւ «պոլիտկորեկտ» արտայայտութիւն։

   Բայց վերջերս էլ մի կարգախօս նետուեց աշխարհով մէկ, որի համաձայն Հայ է նա, ով իրեն այդպէս է զգում… Իրեն Հայ զգացողը կարող է իր լեզուն չտիրապետել, կարող է իր Հաւատքին չդաւանել, կարող է ընդամէնը իրեն յայտարարել հայ… Եւ ոչ ոք չի անդրադառնում, որ սա բացայայտ ծաղր է ու ազգակործան քաղաքականութիւն, որի նպատակը հիմա էլ իրենց «հայ զգացողներին» կթելն է…

   Բայց մենք, հայերս, որ գիտենք, թէ ապրում ենք Ռուսական հայրենիքում, դեռեւս 19-րդ դարից շատ լաւ գիտենք թէ ինչ է նշանակում հայկական դպրոցների զանգուածային փակուելը Լուսաւորութեան մինիստր Իվան Դելեանովի (Լազարեանների քրոջ որդի Յովհաննէս Դելանեան) հրամանով։ Ի դէպ, ճիշտ այնպէս, ինչպէս թուրքահայաստանցու համար հայրենիք էր Օսմանի կայսրութիւնը։

   Մենք, հայերս, գիտենք որ ամեն ոք կարող է ունենալ իր կարծիքը, ամէն ոք կարող է իր համար հայրենիք ընտրել։ Եւ այս հայրենիքը կարող լինել Ռուսական կայսրութիւնը։ Եւ ամէն ոք, նոյնիսկ եթէ հանրայայտ է իբրեւ մտաւորական, ինչպէս Հրանտ Մաթեւոսեանը կամ Սիլվա Կապուտիկեանը, իրաւունք ունեն բացէ ի բաց յայտարարել, թէ «Կարոտում եմ իմ իմպերիան»։ Բայց այդ «ամէն ոքերը», եթէ նոյնիսկ ներկայանում են իբրեւ հայ մտաւորականութիւն, ոչ քաղաքական եւ ոչ էլ բարոյական առումով իրաւունք չունեն խաղալու մեր արժանապատւութեան, մեր ինքնասիրութեան, վերջապէս՝ մեր մարդկային արժէքների հետ, որոնցից է ամէնից առաջ ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹԻՒՆԸ։

   ԱՆՁԻ եւ ԵՐԿՐԻ ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹԻՒՆԸ… Որպէսզի երկիրը ՀԱՅՐԵՆԻՔ լինի ազատ ՄԱՐԴՈՒ, ազատ ՀԱՅԻ համար։

   Մեր ազգը չի կամենում մեռնել իբրեւ ռուս, այլ ձգտելու է ապրել իբրեւ Հայ։

    Եւ, վերջապէս, կը փորձե՞նք արդեօք ճանաչել ինքներս մեզ։ Կ’ունենա՞նք քաջութիւն, որպէսզի ապաշխարենք, եւ ոչ թէ շարունակենք մեր արհամարհուած գոյութիւնը. կը լինե՞նք այնքան վճռական, որ ամէն բան կորցնելուց յետոյ գոնէ կարողանանք պահպանել հայ դպրոցը։ Կը հասկանա՞նք արդեօք, որ երբ պրոֆեսոր Ցունոդան սկսեց իր ուսումնասիրութիւնները, ճապոներէնը արդէն նահանջում էր անգլերէնի դիմաց։ Եւ որպէս հետեւանք՝ արագօրէն նուազում էր ճապոնացու մտաւոր կարողութիւնը բնորոշող գործակիցը։

   Եւ մի՞թէ միայնակ էր պրոֆեսոր Ցունոդան, երբ մարդու բնախօսական ոլորտի հետազօտութիւնները կատարելով եւ հրապարակելով, հնարաւոր եղաւ կանխել ազգային վերահաս աղետը։

   Եւ եթէ  մեր հմուտ գիտնական ցունոդաները այսօր սփռւում ու սփռւում են աշխարհով մէկ, քանի որ ազատ մտածող անհատականութիւնը չի կարող ապրել առանց ազատ մտածելու եւ, հետեւաբար ընդհանրապէս կորցնելով մտածելու իր ընդունակութիւնը հայ-ռուսական անհեթեթութիւնների առատութեան մէջ, ապա նշանակո՞ւմ է արդեօք, որ հայը վերանալու է ոչ միայն բարոյապէս, այլ եւ որպէս մտածելու եւ արարելու ընդունակ ազգ։ Կամ՝ ցեղ։ Կամ՝ ժողովուրդ… Ինչպէս կ’ուզէք…

1995-2011

Երեւան-Փարիզ

----------

Ariadna (20.01.2011), Rammstein (20.01.2011), Tig (20.01.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Դուք կարդացեք, իսկ Աշոծյանը թող իրա գլուխը հաստացնի:


Մի փոխր «շեղեմ» թեմայի ընթացքը:
Կարծում եմ, որ օրենքի նախագծերի Ազգային Ժողովի կողմից ընդունվելուց ու նախագահի հաստատելուց հետո ճիշտ ժամանակն է հասկանալ ու ըմբռնել, որ Աշոտյանը կամ որևէ ուրիշ անհատ չեն այս օրենքները ընդունում ու մեր գլխին փաթաթում: Իրանք ընդամենը զինվորներ են ու կատարում են իրենց հրամայվածը: Թիրախը սխալ է ընտրված: Ինչպես որ Հայ-Թուրքական հարաբերությունների թեժ քննարկումների ժամանակ դաշնակներն էին սխալ թիրախ ընտրել արտ.գործ. նախարարին: Պետք է վերջապես հասկանալ, որ մեզ՝ մեր երկրին, համակարգային փոփոխություններ են պետք:

----------

Ariadna (20.01.2011), Norton (20.01.2011), Tig (20.01.2011), Ձայնալար (20.01.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Մի փոխր «շեղեմ» թեմայի ընթացքը:
> Կարծում եմ, որ օրենքի նախագծերի Ազգային Ժողովի կողմից ընդունվելուց ու նախագահի հաստատելուց հետո ճիշտ ժամանակն է հասկանալ ու ըմբռնել, որ Աշոտյանը կամ որևէ ուրիշ անհատ չեն այս օրենքները ընդունում ու մեր գլխին փաթաթում: Իրանք ընդամենը զինվորներ են ու կատարում են իրենց հրամայվածը: Թիրախը սխալ է ընտրված: Ինչպես որ Հայ-Թուրքական հարաբերությունների թեժ քննարկումների ժամանակ դաշնակներն էին սխալ թիրախ ընտրել արտ.գործ. նախարարին: Պետք է վերջապես հասկանալ, որ մեզ՝ մեր երկրին, համակարգային փոփոխություններ են պետք:


Շարունակեմ շեղումդ  :Smile: 
Դրանք ոչ թե զինվորներ են, այլ «նայոմնիկներ»…
Բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք որ համակարգային փոփոխություններ են պետք, ու նույնիսկ հասցրել ենք հոգնել էդ «համակարգային փոփոխություն» տերմինից…
Մնումա հասկանանք, թե էդ համակարգային փոփոխությունները ոնցա պետք իրականացնել…
Մենակ թե էլի ՀԱԿ-ի անունը չտաք /ավելի լավա Կարապետիչի մասին խոսանք/ :LOL:

----------

davidus (20.01.2011), Rammstein (20.01.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Շարունակեմ շեղումդ 
> Դրանք ոչ թե զինվորներ են, այլ «նայոմնիկներ»…
> Բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք որ համակարգային փոփոխություններ են պետք, ու նույնիսկ հասցրել ենք հոգնել էդ «համակարգային փոփոխություն» տերմինից…
> Մնումա հասկանանք, թե էդ համակարգային փոփոխությունները ոնցա պետք իրականացնել…
> Մենակ թե էլի ՀԱԿ-ի անունը չտաք /ավելի լավա Կարապետիչի մասին խոսանք/


Բա ու՞մ անունը տամ: Դռները փակում ես վրաս, ասում ես՝ դռան հետևից մի բան ասա:
Թող ստեղծվի ուրիշ ուժ, կտամ ուրիշ ուժի անուն: Իսկ առայժմ որևէ այլ լուծում, քան վերջապես բոլոր թշնամական ու զգայական վերաբերմունքները ու ամբիցաները թողնելով ՀԱԿ-ին միանալն է՝ չեմ տեսնում:

----------

Norton (20.01.2011)

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Սիրելի Տիգ, ծիծաղելիք բան չեմ գտնում: Լալիք է:

----------

Tig (20.01.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Բա ու՞մ անունը տամ: Դռները փակում ես վրաս, ասում ես՝ դռան հետևից մի բան ասա:
> Թող ստեղծվի ուրիշ ուժ, կտամ ուրիշ ուժի անուն: Իսկ առայժմ որևէ այլ լուծում, քան վերջապես բոլոր թշնամական ու զգայական վերաբերմունքները ու ամբիցաները թողնելով ՀԱԿ-ին միանալն է՝ չեմ տեսնում:


Արտակ ջան, ես հարգում եմ քո համուզմունքները ու նամանավանդ՝ «բոլոր թշնամական ու զգայական վերաբերմունքները ու ամբիցաները թողնել» մոտեցումդ, բայց մեկա դրանից իմ ալերգիան Լևոնի նկատմամբ չի պակասում: Իսկ հակաալերգիկ միջոցներն էլ չեն օգնում: Իմ համար էն մարդը, որը դասվելա աշխարհի ամենավերջին մարդկան շարքերում, էլ ետդարձի ճանապարհ չունի... Չեմ ասում թե ներողամիտ չեմ: Հակառակը, ես չափից շատ ներողամիտ եմ, մանավանդ անձնական հարաբերություններում… ու գուցե որպես մարդ լևոնի ձեռքն էլ սեղմեմ, բայց որպես քաղաքական գործիչ ու որպես ազգի առաջնորդ նա մահացածա իմ համար…
Ասում ես ուրիշ ուժ ստեղծվի՞: Ուրիշ ուժ չի ստեղծվելու… Ուրիշ ուժը ժողովուրդնա: Այ երբ որ մեծամասնությունը հասնի են գիտակցության, որ ոճիլին ու շակալին սատկացնելու համար պարտադիր չի, որ ինչոր լիդեր ասի՝ «գնացեք ու սատկացրեք, ես տեր եմ…», այլ ինքնաբուխ բռնի կողքինի ձեռքը, կողքին էլ կողքինի ձեռքը, կողքինն էլ կողքինի… ու Տրիբունի սիրած լոմերը վերցնեն ու սատկացնեն… Այ էդ ժամանակ կամաց կամաց սաղ իրա տեղը կընկնի: Թե չէ ոչ մի ընդիմություն չի կարա համակարգային փոփոխություններ անի… Մանավանդ սահմանադրական ճանապարով:

----------

davidus (20.01.2011), Rammstein (20.01.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (21.01.2011), Շինարար (21.01.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

> ԵՐԵՎԱՆԸ ԿԱՅՍՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԿՑՈՐԴ 
> 
> 
> 
> Պարզվում է, որ Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի աշխատանքի արդյունավետության բարձրացման հարցում կարեւոր բացթողումներից մեկը ռուսերենի վատ կամ անբավարար իմացությունն է: Համենայն դեպս այդպիսի եզրակացություն կարելի է անել նոր քաղաքապետ Կարեն Կարապետյանի որոշումից: Նա որոշել է քաղաքապետարանի աշխատակիցների համար ռուսերեն դասընթացներ կազմակերպել, իսկ դրանց բացմանը մասնակցած ՌԴ դեսպանատան խորհրդական Վիկտոր Կրիվոպուսկովն էլ ասել է, որ ռուսերենի իմացությունը թույլ կտա բարձրացնել քաղաքապետարանի կառավարչական որոշումների մշակման որակը:
> 
> Ընդ որում, դա այն Կրիվոպուսկովն է, որ մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ հայտարարել էր, թե ռուսաց լեզուն Հայաստանի անվտանգության լեզուն է: Դե, եթե նա ռուսաց լեզուն հասցնում է Հայաստանի անվտանգության լեզվի մակարդակի, եւ երկրի անվտանգության համար պատասխանատու պաշտոնյաներից որեւէ մեկը այդպիսի հայտարարություն անողին ցույց չի տալիս իր տեղն ու “կրիվոպուսկ” տալիս այդ ուղղությամբ, ապա բնական է, որ այդ մարդը հաջորդ քայլով պետք է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության մայրաքաղաքի կառավարման որոշումների որակը պայմանավորի ռուսերենի իմացությամբ:
> 
> Բայց դե Կրիվոպուսկովի գործը հենց դա է` տարածել ամենայն ռուսականը ամենայն հայկականի վրա: Հետաքրքիր է, որ Երեւանի նոր քաղաքապետ Կարեն Կարապետյանն էլ իր գործը կամ գործերից մեկը համարում է դա: Նա թերեւս դեռ կապված է մնում իր ղեկավարած Հայռուսգազարդին եւ դեռեւս իրեն զգում է այդ ընկերության, ոչ թե Հայաստանի մայրաքաղաքի ղեկավար: Մինչդեռ ի տարբերություն Հայռուսգազարդի, Երեւանի Գազպրոմի ստորաբաժանում կամ սեփականություն չէ, այլ հայկական պետության մայրաքաղաք: 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am

----------

Chuk (20.01.2011), Rammer (21.01.2011), Rammstein (20.01.2011), Tig (20.01.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Այ երբ որ մեծամասնությունը հասնի են գիտակցության, որ ոճիլին ու շակալին սատկացնելու համար պարտադիր չի, որ ինչոր լիդեր ասի՝ «գնացեք ու սատկացրեք, ես տեր եմ…», այլ ինքնաբուխ բռնի կողքինի ձեռքը, կողքին էլ կողքինի ձեռքը, կողքինն էլ կողքինի… ու Տրիբունի սիրած լոմերը վերցնեն ու սատկացնեն… Այ էդ ժամանակ կամաց կամաց սաղ իրա տեղը կընկնի:


Այ ապրես Տիգ ջան: Բա իմ ասածն էլ էդ ա՝ բռնի կողքիններիդ ձեռքը: Եղիր մեկը բռնողներից այլ ոչ թե ասա, սպասում եմ սաղ իրար ձեռք բռնեն, նոր բռնի: Եթե քեզ թվում ա, որ շարժման մեջ բոլորի ուշքը գնում ա Տեր-Պետրոսյան մարդու կամ Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործչի համար, չարաչար սխալվում ես: Պարզապես էդ դաշտ ա, որտեղ կարող ես բռնել կողքինիդ ձեռքը: Եթե նույն՝ իմ կողմից արհամարհված Կարապետիչն ի վերջո նման դաշտ ստեղծի՝ կգնամ էնտեղ բռնելու:

----------

Ariadna (20.01.2011), Norton (20.01.2011), Tig (20.01.2011), Ձայնալար (20.01.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հա, բայց էդ ամեն ինչը ինչ կապ ունի կրթության հետ  :Pardon:

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, բայց էդ ամեն ինչը ինչ կապ ունի կրթության հետ


Բագ ջան, ես էսօր որ թեման մտնում եմ, հասկանում եմ, որ էդ բաժինն իրա տեղը չի  :Jpit: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա որոշումը՝ օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման, ես կրթական որոշում չեմ համարում, այլ քաղաքական: Ոչ թե այն առումով, թե ովքեր են այդ որոշումն ընդունել, այլ թե ինչ նպատակի համար են ընդունել:

----------

Ariadna (20.01.2011), Tig (20.01.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Այ ապրես Տիգ ջան: Բա իմ ասածն էլ էդ ա՝ բռնի կողքիններիդ ձեռքը: Եղիր մեկը բռնողներից այլ ոչ թե ասա, սպասում եմ սաղ իրար ձեռք բռնեն, նոր բռնի: Եթե քեզ թվում ա, որ շարժման մեջ բոլորի ուշքը գնում ա Տեր-Պետրոսյան մարդու կամ Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործչի համար, չարաչար սխալվում ես: Պարզապես էդ դաշտ ա, որտեղ կարող ես բռնել կողքինիդ ձեռքը: Եթե նույն՝ իմ կողմից արհամարհված Կարապետիչն ի վերջո նման դաշտ ստեղծի՝ կգնամ էնտեղ բռնելու:


Արտակ ջան, թե Լևոնի, թե Կարապետիչի ստեղծած դաշտը միֆ էն, քանի որ կախված են լիդերի խոսքից, ու ամենակարևոր պահին հենց լիդերը ասեց՝ «ստոպ»… վերջ, ամբողջ արդյունքը ջուրնա գնալու… Մարտի 1-ին հենց դրա ականատեսն էլ եղանք: Դաշտի ստեղծման համար՝ ինչ խոսք, ես նույնիսկ ժամանակին շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնել Լևոնին դրա համար: Բայց քանի դեռ էդ դաշտը գտնվումա լիդերից կախվածության մեջ, այն ոչ մի, իրեն ցանկալի, արդյունքի չի կարող հանգեցնել… այլ միայն լիդերի ուղղորդմամբ կշարժվի: Նայի՝ ժամանակին էդ լիդերը ասում էր ջարդենք, փշրենք… ժողովուրդն էլ էր ասում նույն բանը, ու հաստատ կաներ, եթե լիդերը ասեր որ վախտնա… մարտի մեկին կեսից հետ կանգնեցին… ու հիմա ասումա «սահմանադրական ճանապարհ», ժողովուրդն էլ ասումա՝ հա հարց չկա… Հիմա էդ տեմպերով ինչի՞ն ենք հասնելու…

----------


## Chuk

> Արտակ ջան, թե Լևոնի, թե Կարապետիչի ստեղծած դաշտը միֆ էն, քանի որ կախված են լիդերի խոսքից, ու ամենակարևոր պահին հենց լիդերը ասեց՝ «ստոպ»… վերջ, ամբողջ արդյունքը ջուրնա գնալու… Մարտի 1-ին հենց դրա ականատեսն էլ եղանք: Դաշտի ստեղծման համար՝ ինչ խոսք, ես նույնիսկ ժամանակին շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնել Լևոնին դրա համար: Բայց քանի դեռ էդ դաշտը գտնվումա լիդերից կախվածության մեջ, այն ոչ մի, իրեն ցանկալի, արդյունքի չի կարող հանգեցնել… այլ միայն լիդերի ուղղորդմամբ կշարժվի: Նայի՝ ժամանակին էդ լիդերը ասում էր ջարդենք, փշրենք… ժողովուրդն էլ էր ասում նույն բանը, ու հաստատ կաներ, եթե լիդերը ասեր որ վախտնա… մարտի մեկին կեսից հետ կանգնեցին… ու հիմա ասումա «սահմանադրական ճանապարհ», ժողովուրդն էլ ասումա՝ հա հարց չկա… Հիմա էդ տեմպերով ինչի՞ն ենք հասնելու…


Տիգ ջան, ինչ-որ չեմ հիշում, որ ասած լինի ջարդենք, փշրենք  :Think: 
Բայց առաջարկում եմ իմ մեղքով թեմայի բուն նշանակությունից խիստ շեղումը դադարեցնենք: Ամեն դեպքում ես էլի եմ կարծում, որ էստեղ Աշոտյանը չի գլխավոր պատասխանատուն, բայց սա նաև ՀԱԿ կամ Կարապետիչ քննարկելու թեմա չի:

----------

Tig (20.01.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Ամեն դեպքում ես էլի եմ կարծում, որ էստեղ Աշոտյանը չի գլխավոր պատասխանատուն....


Իհարկե նա չի։ Ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ ինքը ընդհանրապես ունակ ա որևէ կշռադատված որոշում ընդունելու։

Հիմա, մի քիչ բացեմ փակագծերը։
2010-ի նոյեմբերի վերջին Տավուշում գործուղման էի, հանդիպումներից մեկի ժամանակ իշխող կուսակցույթան (Դիլիջանի) երիտ թևի ղեկավարին սկսեցի խոսացնել։ Բանից պարզվում է, որ մեր փառապանծ կառավարությունը ցանկանում էր Դիլիջանը դարձնել նաև «միջազգային ուսանողական» քաղաքի նման մի բան՝ իր օտարալեզու դպրոցով ու նաև ԲՈՒՀ կառուցելու հեռանկարով (մնան օրինակ Թայլանդում կա)։ Շատ «լուրջ» մարդիկ պատրաստվում էին երկարաժամկետ լուրջ ֆինանսական ներդրումներ կատարել այդ ուղղությամբ։ Խոսքը հարյուրավոր միլիոնների մասնի է։ Իսկ որտեղ ներդրում, էնտեղ կաշառակերություն ու մեջը փայ մտնել։
Հիմա, թե Աշոծյանը ինչքանով էս ամենի մեջ փայ ունենա, դուք եզրակացրեք, բայց այն, որ էս ամեն ինչի մեջ նախագահը անմասն չի, դա նույնիսկ ապացուցման կարիք չունի։

----------

einnA (21.01.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (21.01.2011), Tig (20.01.2011), Շինարար (21.01.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի փոխր «շեղեմ» թեմայի ընթացքը:
> Կարծում եմ, որ օրենքի նախագծերի Ազգային Ժողովի կողմից ընդունվելուց ու նախագահի հաստատելուց հետո ճիշտ ժամանակն է հասկանալ ու ըմբռնել, որ Աշոտյանը կամ որևէ ուրիշ անհատ չեն այս օրենքները ընդունում ու մեր գլխին փաթաթում: Իրանք ընդամենը զինվորներ են ու կատարում են իրենց հրամայվածը: Թիրախը սխալ է ընտրված: Ինչպես որ Հայ-Թուրքական հարաբերությունների թեժ քննարկումների ժամանակ դաշնակներն էին սխալ թիրախ ընտրել արտ.գործ. նախարարին: Պետք է վերջապես հասկանալ, որ մեզ՝ մեր երկրին, համակարգային փոփոխություններ են պետք:


Արտ ջան, իսկ ինձ թվում ա թիրախը սխալ չի ընտրված: Ես սենց եմ պատկերացնում տեղի ունեցածը: Ռուսական կողմից անընդհատ ճնշումներ: Մյուս կողմից, վարչապետը մի առավոտ զարթնում ա ու իրա արևին մի պայծառ բան որոշում: Ձեռի հետ Աշոծյանին ասում: Ինքն էլ՝ վայ, էս ինչ լավ միտք ա: Էրկուսով Սերժին համոզում են ու իրականացնում: Էդքան բան:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ջան, իսկ ինձ թվում ա թիրախը սխալ չի ընտրված: Ես սենց եմ պատկերացնում տեղի ունեցածը: Ռուսական կողմից անընդհատ ճնշումներ: Մյուս կողմից, վարչապետը մի առավոտ զարթնում ա ու իրա արևին մի պայծառ բան որոշում: Ձեռի հետ Աշոծյանին ասում: Ինքն էլ՝ վայ, էս ինչ լավ միտք ա: Էրկուսով Սերժին համոզում են ու իրականացնում: Էդքան բան:


Հուու, դրսից ճնշումներ, Սերոժի հրաման ու խանդավառված ԱշոԾյան, որի տեղն ով էլ լիներ նույնը կաներ:

----------

Ձայնալար (21.01.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հուու, դրսից ճնշումներ, Սերոժի հրաման ու խանդավառված ԱշոԾյան, որի տեղն ով էլ լիներ նույնը կաներ:


Չուկ, հենց էդ ա, որ նույնը չէր անի: Ախր Աշոծյանին նաև անձամբ ճանաչելով շատ լավ գիտեմ, որ ինքը հոգով-սրտով համոզված է, որ լավ բան է արածը: Ի դեպ, ըստ որոշ տեղեկությունների Ռոբի ժամանակ դրսից ճնշումներն ավելի շատ են եղել: Էս անգամ շատ անբարենպաստ իրավիճակում հայտնվեցինք. ռուսամետ (մեղմ ասած) վարչապետ ու նախարար ու հեշտ համոզվող (մեղմ ասած) նախագահ:

----------


## ars83

> Արտ ջան, իսկ ինձ թվում ա թիրախը սխալ չի ընտրված: Ես սենց եմ պատկերացնում տեղի ունեցածը: Ռուսական կողմից անընդհատ ճնշումներ: Մյուս կողմից, վարչապետը մի առավոտ զարթնում ա ու իրա արևին մի պայծառ բան որոշում: Ձեռի հետ Աշոծյանին ասում: Ինքն էլ՝ վայ, էս ինչ լավ միտք ա: Էրկուսով Սերժին համոզում են ու իրականացնում: Էդքան բան:


Պահո:  :Shok:  Դու լուրջ հավատում ես, որ Սերժին _համոզե՞լ_ են: Ինքն էլ չեմուչո՞ւմ ա արել, երևի:
Իսկ էդ օտարալեզվանի մաքառողների զույգը խորհրդարանի անդամներին մեկ առ մեկ ա՞ համոզել, թե՞ բիրիքով (թո՛ւ, հլը տես հա, օտարալեզու դպրոցները չբացած ես սկսեցի թուրքերեն բառեր օգտագործել, ուզում էի ասել՝ խումբ-խումբ):  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պահո:  Դու լուրջ հավատում ես, որ Սերժին _համոզե՞լ_ են: Ինքն էլ չեմուչո՞ւմ ա արել, երևի:
> Իսկ էդ օտարալեզվանի մաքառողների զույգը խորհրդարանի անդամներին մեկ առ մեկ ա՞ համոզել, թե՞ բիրիքով (թո՛ւ, հլը տես հա, օտարալեզու դպրոցները չբացած ես սկսեցի թուրքերեն բառեր օգտագործել, ուզում էի ասել՝ խումբ-խումբ):


Դե համոզելը ո՞րն ա: Սերժն իրա կարծիքը չունեցող մեկն ա: Ասել են՝ սենց, ասել ա՝ լավ: Ինչ վերաբերում ա պատգամավորներին, վերևից ինչ ասում են, էն էլ քվեարկում են: Ասում եմ՝ ես էս կարծիքին չէի լինի, եթե չիմանայի, որ ժամանակին դրսից Ռոբի վրա էլ են լիքը ավելի ուժեղ ճնշումներ էղել, բայց ինքը չի հանձնվել: Ի դեպ, Ռոբը աչքիս լույսը չի, բայց փաստ ա, որ իրա օրոք չեն կարողացել սենց բան անել:

----------


## Rammstein

> Դե համոզելը ո՞րն ա: Սերժն իրա կարծիքը չունեցող մեկն ա: Ասել են՝ սենց, ասել ա՝ լավ: Ինչ վերաբերում ա պատգամավորներին, վերևից ինչ ասում են, էն էլ քվեարկում են: Ասում եմ՝ ես էս կարծիքին չէի լինի, եթե չիմանայի, որ ժամանակին դրսից Ռոբի վրա էլ են լիքը ավելի ուժեղ ճնշումներ էղել, բայց ինքը չի հանձնվել: Ի դեպ, Ռոբը աչքիս լույսը չի, բայց փաստ ա, որ իրա օրոք չեն կարողացել սենց բան անել:


Ուղղակի քոչարյանը ռուսերեն լավ էր խոսում, կպնելու տեղ չունեին: Հիմա էլ սերժի ռուսերենն են լսել, մտքները փոխել են:  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (22.01.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, հենց էդ ա, որ նույնը չէր անի: Ախր Աշոծյանին նաև անձամբ ճանաչելով շատ լավ գիտեմ, որ ինքը հոգով-սրտով համոզված է, որ լավ բան է արածը


Բյուր ջան, երևի թե գրառմանս միջի «Խանդավառված» բառը լավ չես կարդացել: Իհարկե դա հոգով-սրտով դուր է եկել: Բայց ինքը նախաձեռնող չի:

----------


## Chuk

> Այսօր «Սինոփսիս Արմենիա» ընկերությունում հայ-վրացական առաջին աշակերտական առարկայական օլիմպիադայի հաղթողներին պարգևատրելուց հետո աշխատանքային այցով Երևանում գտնվող Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխեիլ Սաակաշվիլին սկսեց խոսել վրացերեն։
> 
> Նա շտապեց տեղեկացնել՝ Վրաստանում առաջին օտար լեզուն արդեն անգլերենն է։ «Նման պոտենցիալ կա նաև Հայաստանում։ Ես համոզված եմ, որ անպայման պետք է խոսենք մեր մայրենի լեզվով, բայց պետք է սովորենք նաև օտար լեզու»,- նշեց նա։
> 
> Սաակաշվիլին խորհուրդ տվեց կարևորել անգլերենը՝ նշելով, որ տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաների լեզուն հենց անգլերենն է։
> *
> Սաակաշվիլիի ելույթը հաջորդել էր ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանի ելույթին, ով խոսել էր ռուսերեն։* Սաակաշվիլիի ելույթից հետո Սերժ Սարգսյանը խոսեց հայերեն։


Վերջն ա  :Jpit: 
Իհարկե թեմայից դուրս է գրառումս, բայց խայտառակ ձևի շաղկապված ա:

----------

AMzone (29.01.2011), Ariadna (22.01.2011), davidus (22.01.2011), einnA (22.01.2011), Freeman (28.01.2011), Moonwalker (22.01.2011), Rammstein (22.01.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (28.01.2011), Tig (23.01.2011), Ձայնալար (22.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.05.2011), Ներսես_AM (22.01.2011), Տրիբուն (24.01.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վերջն ա 
> Իհարկե թեմայից դուրս է գրառումս, բայց խայտառակ ձևի շաղկապված ա:


Ինձ թվում ա՝ հեչ էլ թեմայից դուրս չի: Իմ մտքով էլ անցավ էս հոդվածն էստեղ տեղադրել, բայց ալարեցի  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (28.01.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Վերջն ա 
> Իհարկե թեմայից դուրս է գրառումս, բայց խայտառակ ձևի շաղկապված ա:


Ընդգծածիդ հաջորդ նախադասությունն ավելի թույն ա :Jpit:

----------


## AMzone

սաղ եվրոպական լեզուները սովորացնում են, բայց ոչմեկիս մուտք չեն տալիս դեպի եվրոպա,   :Sad:

----------

Adriano (05.05.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

*Օտարալիզության ասպարեզում մրցանակի քվեարկություն*
 :Hands Up: 

Թեկնածուներն են.
1. 69 պատգամավորներ
2. Գեղամյան Արտաշես
3. «Դիլիջան միջազգաին դպրոցի» հոգաբարձուների խորհրդի հայազգի անդամներ՝ Աֆեյան Նուբար, Գրիգորյան Վարդան, Մկրտչյան Էնդրյու, Պողոսյան Հրանտ, Սարգսյան Արմեն, Սարգսյան Տիգրան, Վարդանյան Ռուբեն
4. Եսաջանյան Բելլա
5. Երիցյան Սերգո, Լեզվի պետական տեսչության պետ
6. Հարությունյան Խոսրով, նախկին վարչապետ
7. Ղուկասյան Վարդան, Գյումրի քաղաքի քաղաքապետ 
8. Սարգսյան Սերժ, Նախագահ
9. Սարգսյան Տիգրան, Վարչապետ
10. Վարդանյան Ռոբերտ, Քվանտ վարժարանի տնօրեն


Ես քվեարկել եմ 69 պատգամավորների, ՀՀ նախագահի մեկ էլ Վարդանյան Ռոբերտի օգտին:

----------

Ariadna (04.05.2011), Tig (04.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (04.05.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բա Աշոծյանն ու՞ր ա  :Xeloq: 

Քվեարկել եմ պատգամավորի, Սերժի, Վարդանիկի խաթր  :Jpit:

----------


## davidus

> Բա Աշոծյանն ու՞ր ա 
> 
> Քվեարկել եմ պատգամավորի, Սերժի, Վարդանիկի խաթր


Ռուֆ, Վարդանիկը հլը դնու՞մ ա կեպկեն։ Իմացե՞լ ա, որ դրա մոդան անցել ա։  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. մի երկու օր առաջ ֆեյսբուքով էր եկել քվեարկելու «հրավերը». 1, 3, 8։

----------

Tig (04.05.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Բա Աշոծյանն ու՞ր ա


Աշոծյանը դեւն ա:  :LOL: 
Ախր էդ մրցանակը Աշոտյան - Դելյանովի անվան ա, էդքանը երեւի հերիք ա:  :Jpit:

----------

Tig (04.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (04.05.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, Վարդանիկը հլը դնու՞մ ա կեպկեն։ Իմացե՞լ ա, որ դրա մոդան անցել ա։


Հա, դնում ա, դեռ չգիտի գլխին գալիքը  :Jpit:

----------


## Tig



----------

Rammstein (19.05.2011), Ձայնալար (19.05.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------


## Varzor

Հարցմանը պատասխանել եմ` ՈՉ:
Գտնում եմ, որ ՀՀ տարածքում չպետք է գործեն պետական հովանավորությամբ օտարալեզու դպրոցներ:

Արդեն լրիվ կորցրել ենք ազգային կրթական համակարգը վերականգնելու հույսերը?
ՀՀ քաղաքացին հարկեր է մուծում, որոնց հաշվին իրականացվում է այդ հարկ վճարող քաղաքացու, սահմանադրական իրավունքով նախատեսված, երեխաների անվճար կրթության տրամադրման գործընթացը:
Հստակ գրված է "ՀՀ պետական լեզուն հայերենն է":
Հակասություն է ստացվում, երբ ասում ես "թիվ ... միջնակարգ ռուսալեզու պետական դպրոց":
Ոչ մի պետությունում չես գտնի ամբողջական պետական հովանավորությամբ հայկական դպրոց:
Կարող են լինել միայն պետական մասնակի հովանավորությամբ օտարալեզու դպրոցներ` միջպետական համաձայնագրերի հիման վրա, որոնք առաջնահերթ պետք է ծառայեն տվյալ լեզվով խոսող երկրի դիվանագետների և ՀՀ տարածքում բնակվող, ինչպես նաև ժամանակավորապես գտնվող քաղաքացիների երեխաների համար:
Իսկ եթե ՀՀ քաղաքացին ցանկանում է, որ իր երեխան ստանա օտարալեզու կրթություն, ապա այդ կրթության դիմաց պետք է վճարի և երեխան կհաճախի կամ վերը նշված միջպետական հովանավորությամբ դպրոցը, կամ մասնավոր օտարալեզու դպրոց:

Մոտավորապես հասկանալի է, թե ինչ են ուզում անել  :Smile:  Իրենց երեխաներին փոքրուց նախապատրաստում են այլ պետության տարածքում ապրելու համար: Մարդ ես, մեկ էլ տեսար Հայաստանում էլի մի բան ընենց չգնաց, ոնց որ իրենք են ուզում, "թռնելու" տեղ կունենան:

Դե լավա էլի, հեսա կսկսեն նաև օտարալեզու համալսարաններ բացել, մի հատ էլ օտարալեզու գիտությունների ակադեմի կարելի է սարքել` "ՀՀ գիտությունների ակադեմիք ռուսալեզու (անգլաեզու, ֆրանսաեզու և այլն) գիտնականների համար":

Դե մեր կրթության ու տգիտության նախարարը շատ առաջադեմ տղայա  :LOL:  Ու չի հիշում իր "փոշոտ" անցյալը ....

Իսկ իրականում, իմ կարծիքով, այդպիսի դպրոցները կրկին անգամ նախատեսված են ազգը շերտավորելու համար, ինչպես նաև կարող են հիմք հանդիսանալ ՀՀ և այլ երկրի քաղաքացիների "փոխատեղման" համար: Ասենք մի 5-6 տարի հետո ՀՀ-ում կգան բնակվելու մոտ 50-100.000 ռուսալեզու բնակիչներ, ընդ որում կբնակվեն մայրաքաղաքում: Արդյունքում մի 20 տարի հետո Երևանում համարյա հայ չի մնա:

----------

Tig (13.06.2011)

----------


## Tig

Սկսվեց... :Bad: 

*Սուրիկ Խաչատրյանը` (Լիսկա) առաջին օտարալեզու դպրոցի կնքահա՞յր*

Ըստ Արմենպրեսի՝ ՀՀ-ում ՌԴ դեսպանատան և ՀՀ Սյունիքի մարզպետարանի միջև Կապան քաղաքում ստորագրվել է համագործակցության վերաբերյալ նկատառումների արձանագրություն, որով համաձայնություն է ձեռք բերվել ՀՀ Սյունիքի մարզի Կապան քաղաքում ռուսերեն լեզվով դասավանդմամբ հանրակրթական գիմնազիա ստեղծելու վերաբերյալ: 

«Առաջին լրատվականը» փորձեց պարզել, թե որքանո՞վ է օրինական այս փաստաթուղթը՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ նախատեսվում է ՀՀ տարածքում ստեղծել օտարալեզու ուսումնական հաստատություն, այն էլ այդպիսի հաստատության համար ոչ սովորական անվանմամբ՝ հանրակրթական գիմնազիա:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Կրթության և գիտության նախարարությունը դեռևս 2010 թ. ապրիլին «Լեզվի մասին» և «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքներում փոփոխությունների նախագիծ էր ներկայացրել, ըստ որի՝ հանվելու էր օտար լեզվով դասավանդմամբ դպրոցներ բացելու՝ 1993 թ. մտցված արգելքը: Այս օրինագիծն աննախադեպ հանրային հակազդեցության հանդիպեց, ստեղծվեց և թափ առավ դիմադրության շարժում, որի կազմակերպչական աշխատանքները համակարգում էր «Մենք դե՛մ ենք օտարալեզու դպրոցների վերաբացմանը» քաղաքացիական խումբը: 

Օրենսդրական փոփոխությունների փաթեթը, ամիսներ շարունակ գտնվելով մամուլի և սոցիալական մեդիայի ուշադրության կենտրոնում և ենթարկվելով բազմաթիվ փոփոխությունների, դեկտեմբեր ամսին ի վերջո ընդունվեց ԱԺ-ում, իսկ հունվար ամսին այն ստորագրեց Սերժ Սարգսյանը:

Ըստ այդմ՝ Հանրակրթության մասին օրենքով սահմանվում է հետևյալը. «6.1. Ուսումնական հաստատությունները կարող են միջազգային ծրագրեր իրականացնել և օտար լեզուներով կրթություն կազմակերպել բացառապես Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարության որոշումով։ Ուսումնական հաստատությանը օտար լեզվով կրթություն կազմակերպելու թույլտվություն տալու կարգը մշակում է կրթության պետական կառավարման լիազորված մարմինը և ներկայացնում Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարության հաստատմանը։

Օտար լեզվով կրթական ծրագրեր կարող են իրականացնել բացառապես ոչ պետական ուսումնական հաստատությունները, ինչպես նաև միջպետական, միջկառավարական համաձայնագրերով ստեղծված ուսումնական հաստատությունները»: 

Թե որքանո՞վ է ՌԴ դեսպանի և Սյունիքի մարզպետի ստորագրած արձանագրությունը համապատասխանում օրենքի այս կետին՝ փորձեցինք պարզել Կրթության և գիտության նախարարության հասարակայնության հետ կապերի պետ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանից, սակայն վերջինս հրաժարվեց բանավոր և գրավոր մեկնաբանություններից՝ խնդրելով պաշտոնական հարցում ուղարկել անձամբ նախարարի անունով, որին կպատասխանեն հնգօրյա ժամկետում:

Ուշագրավ է նաև, որ նախորդ տարի «Առավոտի» հետ զրույցում Սյունիքի մարզպետ Սուրիկ Խաչատրյանը հստակ դեմ էր արտահայտվել օտարալեզու դպրոցներին՝ ասելով բառացիորեն հետևյալը. «Օտարալեզու կրթությունը ո՞րն է, հիմա դպրոցում անգլերեն չե՞ն անցնում: Եթե մեկն ուզում է իր երեխան անգլերեն սովորի, թող տանի վճարի, սովորեցնի: Մենք այսօր էլ աշխարհի բարձրակարգ բուհերում ունենք ուսանողներ, որոնք հետ չեն մնում ոչ մեկից թե՛ իրենց լեզվով, թե՛ գիտելիքով, դրա համար պարտադիր չէ, որ նրանք օտարալեզու դպրոց ավարտեն»:

Աղբյուր՝ 1in.am

----------

davidus (01.07.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Հարցում*

----------


## Chuk

> *Հարցում*


Էդ հարցման արդյունքները տեսնում եմ, դեպրեսվում եմ: Լավ է.. արժանի ենք նրան, ինչ ունենք...

----------

Ariadna (08.07.2011), davidus (07.07.2011), Moonwalker (07.07.2011), Rammstein (07.07.2011), Tig (07.07.2011), Աթեիստ (07.07.2011), Ձայնալար (07.07.2011)

----------


## Tig

Օտարալեզու դպրոցներ: Ո՞րն է մեր անհանգստության պատճառները: Հազար անգամ խոսվել է դրա մասին, բայց փաստորեն դեռ քիչ է…
1.	Խոսվում է միջազգային ազպարեզում մրցունակ մասնագետներ ունենալու մասին:
2.	Խոսվում է կրթական ոլորտում մրցունակություն ապահովելու մասին:
3.	Խոսվում է մարդու ազատ ընտրության իրավունքի մասին:
4.	Խոսվում է ազգայնամոլության մասին:
…….
Հիմա փորձեմ իմ կարծիքը հայտնել տվյալ հարցերի վերաբերյալ
1.	Օտարալեզու կրթություն ստացված մրցունակ մասնագետների մեծամասնությունը լքելու են Հայաստանը, քանի որ այստեղ նրանց ոչ մի ապագա չի սպասվում: Այսինքն սա նպաստելու է արտագաղթի էլ ավելի մեծացմանը: Եվ օտար լեզվամտածողություն ունեցողին շատ ավելի հեշտ կլինի հրաժարվել հայրենիք ասվածից: Բացի այդ հայերենը կդառնա կենցաղային լեզու քանի որ դուրս կմղվի գիտական, տնտեսական, իրավական, քաղաքական, բժշկական… և այլ, համարյա բոլոր  ոլորտներց: Քանի որ հայերանով կդադարեն լուրջ գիտական հոդվածներ գրել, քանի որ օտարալեզու կրթություն ստացած մասնագետը ուղակի չի կարողանա հայերեն ձևակերպել իր մտքերը գիտական ոլորտում:
2.	Կաթական ոլորտում նորմալ ներքին մրցունակություն չի կարող ապահովել օտարալեզու դպրոցների առկայությունը, քանի որ պայմանները անհավասար են լինելու: Օտարալեզուները առավել ապահովված են լինելու, քանի որ շատ ավելի լավ են ֆինանսավորվելու: Եվ հետո ի՞նչ է նշանակում կրթական ոլորտում մրցակցություն: Երբ խոսքը գնա ԲՈՒՀ-երի մասին, դա հասկանալի է: Իսկ դպրոցների միջև մրցակցություը ո՞րն է: Դպրոցները պիտի հավասարապես հովանավորվեն պետության կողմից և ունենան հնարավորինս հավասար մակարդակներ:
3.	Ազատ ընտրության հարցը բավականին լուրջ է: Իմ կարծիքով մեր նման երկիրը լեզվի հարցում իրավունք չունի իրեն նման շռայլություն թույլ տալ: Լեզվի հարցում հենց պետք է անհարդուրժողական լինել: Քանի որ դա է ազգապահպանման հիմքերի հիմքը: Եթե մենք մեծ երկիր լինեինք և տնտեսապես ավելի հզոր լիներնք, այդ ժամանակ մենք կունենաինք օտարալեզուների կարիքը, իսկ տվյալ իրավիճակում դա շատ լուրջ վտանգ է ներկայացնում մեզ համար:
4.	Ինչ վերաբերվում է ազգայնամոլությանը, ապա կարծում եմ, հենց նման օրենքներն են, որ ավելի են խորացնում հայրենասեր մարդու մոտ ինքնապահպանման բնազդը, որ էլ կամաց կամաց ձգտում է դեպի ծայրահեղություն ու վերածվում է ազգայնամոլության: Ես էլ չեմ սիրում ոչ մի մոլություն, բայց գտնում եմ, որ ավելի լավ է ազգայնամոլ լինել, քան թե ազգատյաց:

Եվ վերջում ասեմ, որ օտարալեզուների կողմ բերված ցանկացած արգումենտ ոչ մի կապ չունի օտար լեզվով կրթություն ստանալու հետ, այն ուղակի կապ ունի բարձր և որակյալ կրթության ապահովման հետ: Նորից ու նորից՝ օտար լեզվին լավ տրապետելու համար պարտադիր չի օտարալեզու կրթություն ստանալ:

----------

Ariadna (08.07.2011), davidus (08.07.2011), Varzor (08.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է ազգայնամոլությանը, ապա կարծում եմ, հենց նման օրենքներն են, որ ավելի են խորացնում հայրենասեր մարդու մոտ ինքնապահպանման բնազդը, որ էլ կամաց կամաց ձգտում է դեպի ծայրահեղություն ու վերածվում է ազգայնամոլության: Ես էլ չեմ սիրում ոչ մի մոլություն, բայց գտնում եմ, որ ավելի լավ է ազգայնամոլ լինել, քան թե ազգատյաց:


Դե պարզա, ուրեմն ամբողջ եվրոպան ու ԱՄՆ-ը ազգայնամոլ ֆաշիստներ են, որովհետև իրենց պետության հաշվին օտարալեզու դպրոցներ չեն պահում  :Wink:

----------


## Tig

> Դե պարզա, ուրեմն ամբողջ եվրոպան ու ԱՄՆ-ը ազգայնամոլ ֆաշիստներ են, որովհետև իրենց պետության հաշվին օտարալեզու դպրոցներ չեն պահում


Ստեղ էլ պետության հաշվին չեն պահի, դրանց լիքը հովանավորներ կգտնվեն, ինչպես նաև ինքնաֆինանսավորումը բարձր կլինի: Բայց դա հարցի էությունը չի փոխում: Եվ նման ու ցանկացած այլ հարցերում հերիք է համեմատվենք ԱՄՆ-ի, Եվրոպաի կամ որևէ այլ երկրի հետ: Մենք պետք է հասկանանք, թե ինչ է մեզ պետք: Եվ ինչն է մեզ օգուտ ու վնաս....

----------

Ձայնալար (08.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ստեղ էլ պետության հաշվին չեն պահի, դրանց լիքը հովանավորներ կգտնվեն, ինչպես նաև ինքնաֆինանսավորումը բարձր կլինի: Բայց դա հարցի էությունը չի փոխում: Եվ նման ու ցանկացած այլ հարցերում հերիք է համեմատվենք ԱՄՆ-ի, Եվրոպաի կամ որևէ այլ երկրի հետ: Մենք պետք է հասկանանք, թե ինչ է մեզ պետք: Եվ ինչն է մեզ օգուտ ու վնաս....


Տիգ ջան, հենց կակրազ խոսքը գնում ա պետական օտարալեզուների մասին  :Smile:  Փաստորեն ուզում են իմ մուծած հարկերի հաշվին պոտենցյալ արտագաղթողներ կրթեն  :Wink: 
Մեզ երբեք էլ օգուտ չի լինի օտարալեզու դպրոցները: Հայաստանում իրենց լեզվով պետական, բայց ոչ լիաժամյա դպրոց ունենալու իրավունք ունեն ՀՀ քաղաքացի եզդիները, հույները և ռուսները` իրենց համայնքների և բնակավայրերը շրջանակներում, մի-մի հատ էլ մայրաքաղաքում, քանի որ հանդիսանում են  ՀՀ քաղաքացիներ, իսկ մենք էլ իրենց չենք ուզում սահմանափակել  :Smile: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մեր պետական դպրոցներից որոշները օտարալեզու դարձնելուն, ապա սա կատարյալ ապուշություն է:
Միգուցե ուզում են մեծաքանակ այլազգի ներգաղթողներին դիմավորել ? (ասենք ռուսներին):

Թե չէ հովանավորվող ոչ պետական օտարալեզու դպրոցների հարցը նորմալ ա: Խնդիրը այդ դպրոցների կողմից մատուցվող գիտելիքների կազմն ու մակարդակը ստուգելու մեխանիզմները և իցենզավորումը: Արդյոք դրանք նույն կարգի ատեստատներն են տրամադրելու, թե ամեն մեկը իր պատասխանատվությամբ?

----------

One_Way_Ticket (08.07.2011), Tig (08.07.2011), Ձայնալար (08.07.2011)

----------


## davidus

Օտարալեզու դպրոց ենք ուզում... կուզե՜նք, բա ի՜նչ կանենք:
Հայոց լեզվի համապետական գրավոր քնության մասնակիցների* 67%-ը* չի հաղթահարել 7.5 բալի շեմը:

----------

Varzor (09.07.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Դե պարզա, ուրեմն ամբողջ եվրոպան ու ԱՄՆ-ը ազգայնամոլ ֆաշիստներ են, որովհետև իրենց պետության հաշվին օտարալեզու դպրոցներ չեն պահում


Իսկ ինչի տենց չի՞... դու կարա՞ս ամերիկայում քեզ թույլ տաս որևէ արարք, որը հակասում ա ԱՄՆ պետական շահերին:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Պատկերացնում եմ բացում են ռուսական դպրոց, հասկանալի ա որ դասագրքերն էլ բերելու են Ռուսաստանից (մի դպրոցի համար 0-ից դասագիրք չեն մշակում)։
Ու երեխաները սովորում են՝
Наша родина - Россия
Столица нашей родины - Москва.
Армяне, грузины и азики - все уроды черно....ые, которые сосут нашу кровь.
և այլն։


Նշեմ, որ ինձ հեչ չի հետաքրքրում, թե ում փողերի հաշվին նրանք սա կսովորեն։

----------

Cassiopeia (09.07.2011), davidus (09.07.2011), Rammstein (09.07.2011), Ձայնալար (08.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (09.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ ինչի տենց չի՞... դու կարա՞ս ամերիկայում քեզ թույլ տաս որևէ արարք, որը հակասում ա ԱՄՆ պետական շահերին:


????
Ինչ կապ ունի իմ գրածի հետ? Իմ գրածը կոնկրետ գրառման վերաբերյալ էր:
Չգիտեմ, թե ԱՄն-ում ինչ կարամ ինձ թույլ տամ` երբեք չեմ եղել  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Պատկերացնում եմ բացում են ռուսական դպրոց, հասկանալի ա որ դասագրքերն էլ բերելու են Ռուսաստանից (մի դպրոցի համար 0-ից դասագիրք չեն մշակում)։
> Ու երեխաները սովորում են՝
> Наша родина - Россия
> Столица нашей родины - Москва.
> Армяне, грузины и азики - все уроды черно....ые, которые сосут нашу кровь.
> և այլն։
> Նշեմ, որ ինձ հեչ չի հետաքրքրում, թե ում փողերի հաշվին նրանք սա կսովորեն։


Աթեիստ ջան, երեխան հո ինքը չի ընտրում իր դպրոցը? Ծնողներն ն ընտրում: Եթե հայ ծնողը ուզում ա, որ իր երեխայի ռոդինան լինի Ռուսաստանը, ուրեմն ինչ` էդ մարդուն դնենք ասենք "չէ` քո երեխայի ռոդինան Հայաստանն ա": Է ուզում ա, թող ուզի, քեզ ինքը պետք ա? "Cкатертю дорога"  :LOL: 

Բայց իրա ոչ հայանպաստ և ոչ հայաստանանպաստ ցանկությունը կատարելու համար ազգային և պետական միջոցներ ծախսելը անմտություն է: Ուզում է, թող ինքն էլ ծախսվի կամ էլ իրան հովանավորողը:
Քո համար ինչ տարբերություն? 

Չնայած, որ խորը մտածում եմ ասածներիդ վրա, մի նոր բան եմ հասկանում` անկախ, թե ում հովանավորությամբ Հայաստանում նորից կածի մի սերունդ, որը հայերեն չի խոսում, չի մտածում, չի ապրում, բայց ստեղից չի էլ գնում ու ժամանակի ընթացքում այդպիսիները ուղղակի երկիրը կպատկերացնեն ասենք, օրինակ, ռուսական տերիտորիա ու հանգիստ կհամակերպվեբն այդ մտքի հետ:
Մոռացել ենք սովետական ռուսական դպրոցների ազդեցությունը ու դերը? Մինչը հիմա ռուսերեն խոսող ու երեխաներին ռուսախոս դաստիարակող բավականաչափ մարդիք կան երկրում` պոտենցյալ ռուսներին "հանձնվողներ":
Այնպես որ, անշուշտ, ելնելով երկրի զագրացումից, միջազգային հարաբերություններից, դիվանագիտական շահերից նորմալ է, որ հայաստանում լինեն օտարալեզու դպրոցներ` խիստ սահամանափակ քանակով ու ընդունելության խիստ պայմաններով ու ոչ պետական:
Չմոռանանք, որ ՀՀ պետական լեզուն հայերենն է, իսկ կրթությունը սահմանադրորեն ամրագրված իրավունք` պետության կողմից ապահովվող: Այս դրույթները ինքնին ենթադրում են, որ պետոթւյան կողմից ապահովվող կրթությունը պետք է և պարտադիր է , որ լինի հայերեն:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (09.07.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Պատկերացնում եմ բացում են ռուսական դպրոց, հասկանալի ա որ դասագրքերն էլ բերելու են Ռուսաստանից (մի դպրոցի համար 0-ից դասագիրք չեն մշակում)։
> Ու երեխաները սովորում են՝
> Наша родина - Россия
> Столица нашей родины - Москва.
> Армяне, грузины и азики - все уроды черно....ые, которые сосут нашу кровь.
> և այլն։


Այո, աշխարհագրությունն էլ այս քարտեզով են սովորելու  :Jpit: 



Չնայած, եթե ճիշտը խոսենք, դա նույնն է ինչ ասել, որ հայկական դպրոցում սովորելու են՝
Ճիշտը մի հատ է։
Գողը ճիշտ է, քանի որ ճիշտը մի հատ է։
Մեր քուչի Վաղոն ցենտռ տղա է, ես իրա ցավը տանեմ։
Եվ այլն։

Բայց նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում ավելի լավ է երեխաները դա սովորեն, քան Աթեիստի ասածը։

----------

davidus (09.07.2011), Աթեիստ (09.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (09.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Այո, աշխարհագրությունն էլ այս քարտեզով են սովորելու 
> 
> Չնայած, եթե ճիշտը խոսենք, դա նույնն է ինչ ասել, որ հայկական դպրոցում սովորելու են՝
> Ճիշտը մի հատ է։
> Գողը ճիշտ է, քանի որ ճիշտը մի հատ է։
> Մեր քուչի Վաղոն ցենտռ տղա է, ես իրա ցավը տանեմ։
> Եվ այլն։
> 
> Բայց նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում ավելի լավ է երեխաները դա սովորեն, քան Աթեիստի ասածը։


Չէ ինչի?, կարելի է համակցել.
Ճիշտը մի հատ ա, բայց ռուսների ձեռն ա:
Вор прав, поскольку ճիշտը միհատա
Մեր քուչի Վաղոն, крвутой пацан, я тащусь от него
 :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ոչ մեկն էլ ՀԱՅԿԱԿԱՆ դպրոցի համա չի:
Այսպես.
Ճշմարտությւնը մեկն է և անմահ է:
Անվիճելի հեղինակություններ չեն լինում, քանի որ ճշմարտույթունը միակն է, իսկ հեղինակությունները` շատ:
Ես շատ եմ հարգում մեր բակի Վաղարշակին, նար իմ ազգակից եղբայրն է:
 :LOL:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ի դեպ, ես Աթեիստին երկուս եմ նշանակում "ռուսական շովինիզմ" առարկայից։ Ոչ թե грузины, այլ грызуны: Ահա թե ինչ է նշանակում դասերին կանոնավոր կերպով չհաճախելը։

----------

Cassiopeia (09.07.2011), Varzor (09.07.2011), Աթեիստ (09.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (09.07.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

Varzor (14.07.2011), Գեա (19.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Տիգ ջան, լավ տեսանյութ էր:
Տեսանյութում հնչեցին ինչպես խելամիտ և տրամաբանական, այնպես էլ անհիմն և տգետ տեսակետներ:
Չանձնավորեմ և չմանրամասնեմ, բայց մեր երկրի համար գոյության խնդիր կա` անդունդի զրին ենք: Ուստի մի քիչ շովինիզմ ու թեթև մոլեռանդ ցեղապաշտությունը չէր խանգարի  :Wink:

----------

Tig (15.07.2011), Գեա (19.07.2011)

----------


## Tig

Շատ լավ տեսանյութ է:
Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, թե տեսանյութի առաջին մասում ինչ է ասվում լեզվի նշանակության և ազդեցության մասին: Եվ այն մասին, թե գերտերությունները իրենց ենթակա տարածաշրջաններում ինչ լեզվային քաղաքականություն են վարում և ինչ նպատակով.... ու այդ ամենից հետո փորձում է համոզել, որ ոչ մի ետին մտադրություն չկա օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման հարցում... ինքն իրեն հակասում է....

----------

Գեա (19.07.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ լավ տեսանյութ է:
> Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, թե տեսանյութի առաջին մասում ինչ է ասվում լեզվի նշանակության և ազդեցության մասին: Եվ այն մասին, թե գերտերությունները իրենց ենթակա տարածաշրջաններում ինչ լեզվային քաղաքականություն են վարում և ինչ նպատակով.... ու այդ ամենից հետո փորձում է համոզել, որ ոչ մի ետին մտադրություն չկա օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման հարցում... ինքն իրեն հակասում է....


Շատ լավն էր: Էդ տղեն լրիվ բաց տեքստով ասում էր: Իսկ էն կինը լավ տեղը դրեց:

----------

Freeman (08.10.2011), Tig (20.07.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ շարժումը կփոխակերպվի ավելի լայն շարժման*

Կիրակի օրը Լոռու մարզի անտառներից մեկում տեղի ունեցավ օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ շարժման նախաձեռնող խմբի ընդլայնված կազմով արտագնա հավաք-մտագրոհը: Նախաձեռնության անդամների խոսքով` այն միտված էր անցած տարվա ընթացքում հասարակական գործընթացների կիզակետում գտնված ամենաակտիվ շարժումներից մեկը վերակենդանացնել և փոխակերպել այլ` ավելի ընդարձակ ու համընդգրկուն շարժման, որի ուշադրության կենտրոնում կշարունակի մնալ օտարալեզու դպրոցների հիմնահարցը, սակայն դրան կգումարվեն նաև բազմաթիվ այլ խնդիրներ: 

Ըստ նախաձեռնության անդամ Էդգար Առաքելյանի` հենց այդ խնդիրների չլուծվածության պատճառով է, որ առհասարակ հնարավոր եղավ հրապարակ բերել և առաջ մղել օտարալեզու դպրոցների գաղափարը: «Եթե մի բառով ձևակերպենք` դա հայերենի թույլ, լքված վիճակն է, որը գրեթե ամենուրեք է: Մենք այսօր գործ ունենք չկայացած, թույլ ազգային դպրոցի հետ, որտեղ դասավանդումը հայոց լեզվով է, ինչն էլ հիմք է տալիս բազմաթիվ օտարամոլների և պարզապես լավ, որակյալ կրթության մասին երազող ծնողների որպես ելք մատնանշել ռուսական կամ անգլիական դպրոցների բացումը: Մինչդեռ լեզուն չէ, որ այդ իրավիճակն է ծնել, այլ որակյալ, այդ թվում` միջազգային, ծրագրերի, մեթոդների, կադրերի, ինչպես նաև պատշաճ ֆինանսավորման և կառավարման մակարդակի բացակայությունը»: 

Բացի այդ, ըստ Առաքելյանի, չափազանց անմխիթար վիճակում ենք գտնվում համաշխարհային գեղարվեստական, գիտական և այլ գրականությունը հայերեն լեզվով թարգմանելու առումով: Բազմաթիվ անելիքներ կան նաև զանազան էլեկտրոնային միջավայրերում (համակարգիչային ծրագրեր, կայքեր, բջջային հեռախոսներ, բառարաններ, հանրագիտարաններ և այլ պաշարներ) հայերենի ներկայությունը ապահովելու, ապա նաև` այդ ներկայության մասին հասարակությանը իրազեկելու և հայալեզու բովանդակությունն ու այլ գործիքները քարոզելու առումով: 

Խնդիրների հաջորդ կարևոր խումբը, որ հավաքի ժամանակ քննարկել են նախաձեռնության անդամները, տարբեր ոլորտներում (լրատվամիջոցներ, եթեր, գովազդ, ցուցանակներ, պետական գրագրություն, բիզնես նամակագրություն և այլն) հայերենի դիրքերի պաշտպանությունն է, մի բան, որը Լեզվի պետական տեսչության գործառույթների շրջանակում է, սակայն շատ թերի է կատարվում: 

Հավաքի մասնակիցները համաձայնության են եկել առաջիկայում կազմակերպել մեծ համաժողով, որտեղ կհռչակվի նոր շարժման ստեղծումը և կուրվագծվեն այն վեկտորները, որոնցով այն առաջնորդվելու է: Մինչ այդ կգործեն աշխատանքային խմբեր, որոնք լրջորեն կնախապատրաստեն համաժողովը, կմշակեն ապագա շարժման հայեցակարգը ու անվանումը, համաժողովի օրակարգն ու կհրավիրեն մասնակիցներին: 

Նշենք, որ նախաձեռնության հիմնական կորիզից բացի, հավաքին մասնակցում էին նաև շարժմանը հարող, սակայն մինչ այժմ այլ քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություններում գլխավոր դերակատարում ստանձնած անձինք` ճարտարապետներ Սարհատ Պետրոսյանն ու Արսեն Կարապետյանը` քաղաքաշինական նախաձեռնություններից (Կինո Մոսկվայի ամառային դահլիճ, Հանրապետության հրապարակ և այլն), Արթուր Ավթանդիլյանը, Օլյա Ազատյանն ու Վահրամ Սողոմոնյանը` «Մե՛նք ենք այս քաղաքի տերը» և Թեղուտի պաշտպանության խմբերից, ինչպես նաև «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության վարչության անդամ Դավիթ Սանասարյանը: 

Նախաձեռնող խմբի անդամ Դավիթ Կարապետյանի տրամադրած լուսանկարները կարող եք դիտել այստեղ:

Աղբյուր՝ 1in.am

----------

Ariadna (29.08.2011), Chuk (29.08.2011), Rammstein (29.08.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Կապանում բացվեց ռուսական դպրոց*

Կապանում կուսանեն նաեւ մայրաքաղաքի երեխաները
ՀՀ կրթության եւ գիտության նախարարության համաձայնությամբ գալիք ուսումնական տարվանից Կապանում կգործի ռուսերեն լեզվով դասավանդմամբ հանրակրթական գիմնազիա: Այս մասին դեռեւս հունիսի 29-ին Սյունիք կատարած այցի ժամանակ ՀՀ-ում ՌԴ արտակարգ եւ լիազոր դեսպան Վյաչեսլավ Կովալենկոն եւ Սյունիքի մարզպետ Սուրիկ Խաչատրյանը ստորագրել են ՀՀ-ում ՌԴ դեսպանատան ու Սյունիքի մարզպետարանի միջեւ համագործակցության վերաբերյալ նկատառումների արձանագրություն:
Նորաբաց գիմնազիայի 1-4-րդ դասարաններում սովորող աշակերտները ռուսաց լեզուն կուսումնասիրեն խորացված ուսուցմամբ, իսկ 5-րդ դասարանից ռուսախոս աշակերտների համար, օրենքով սահմանված կարգով, կբացվեն համապատասխան դասարաններ:
Կապանի ռուսական գիմնազիայի համար տրամադրվել է քաղաքի թիվ 13 հիմնական դպրոցի մասնաշենքերից մեկը, որտեղ ներկայում ընթանում են նորոգման աշխատանքներ: Այդ պատճառով էլ հնարավոր է գիմնազիայում դասերը մեկնարկեն ոչ թե սեպտեմբերի 1-ից, այլ մի փոքր ուշացումով` սեպտեմբերի 15-ից:
Ինչպես շինաշխատանքները, այնպես էլ դպրոցի կահավորումը գույքով, համակարգչային տեխնիկայով եւ մնացած այլ պարագաներով կատարվելու է դեսպանատան տրամադրած միջոցներով:
Սյունիքի մարզպետարանի կրթության, մշակույթի եւ սպորտի վարչության պետ Լյուդվիգ Հարությունյանը հավաստաիցնում է, որ կադրերի խնդիր չկա, դրանք կհամալրվեն տեղացի մասնագետներով: Իսկ ռուսական գիմնազիայում, որը նորություն է ոչ միայն Սյունիքում, այլեւ հանրապետությունում, սովորելու համար արդեն ստացվել է 25 դիմում հանրապետության տարբեր վայրերից` այդ թվում նաեւ մայրաքաղաքից:

Գոհար Իսախանյան, Կապան

Աղբյուր` lragir.am

հ.գ. սա դեռ սկիզբն է :Angry2:

----------

Rammer (30.08.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

փաստորեն երկրորդ ճակատն ա բացվում....  :Sad: 




> *ԱՊՀ երկրների երիտասարդական միությունը շնորհակալական ուղերձ է հղել` Հայաստանում` ռուսերեն լեզվի օրերի առթիվ* 
> ԱՊՀ  երկրների երիտասարդական միության խորհուրդը շնորհակալական ուղերձ է հղել  Հայաստանում` ռուսերեն լեզվի օրերի առթիվ, որը համախմբած էր մի ընդհանուր  կարգախոսով.”Ապագայի հետ մենք միավորվածենք ռուսերեն լեզվով “: Այն նվիրված  էր ԱՊՀ –ի ստեղծման 20 ամյակին:ՈՒղերձում մասնավորապես նշվում է , որ  նույնիսկ այսօր` ԽՍՀՄ-ի փլուզումից 20 տարի անց, ռուսերենը, հանդիսանալով  միջպետական շփման լեզու, շարունակում է միավորել մարդկանց հետխորհրդային  տարածաշրջանում:“Համաշխարհային լեզուների և մասնավորապես ռուսերենի  իմացությունը հանդիսանում է աշխարհի մշակութային բազմազանության զարգացման,  ազգային մշակույթների հավասարակշռված փոխազդեցության հիմքը`ազգերի,  երկրների և մարդկանց փոխադարձ համբերության, վստահության և  համագործակցության մթնոլորտում: Ներկայիս պատմական ժամանակաշրջանում շատ  տեղին են ռուսերենի մասին ասված խոսքերը. “Ռուսաց լեզուն, որպես մեծ և հզոր  լեզու, հայրենիքի ճակատագրի որոշման պահին դարձել էր հույս ու ապավեն”:  Այս խոսքերը ոչ միայն չեն կորցրել իրենց իմաստը, այլ լիովին  համապատասխանում են երկրի առաջնային խնդիրներին, ինչպես երկրի ներսում,  այնպես էլ միջազգային ասպարեզում: Այս ամենը վկայում է այն մասին, որ  ռուսերեն լեզուն “ընդհատակ” չէ, որտեղից այն պետք է դուրս բերել, այլ  աստիճանաբար վերադառնում է այն կարգավիճակին, որը զբաղեցնում էր ոչ շատ վաղ  անցյալում: Եվ այն , որ ռուսերենը նորից հետաքրքրում է հայ ժյողովրդին,  վկայում են բազմաթիվ փաստեր և առաջին հերթին երիտասարդ սերնդի  ցանկությունը` ազատ տիրապետել ռուսերենին: ԱՊՀ երկրների երիտասարդական  միությունը իր հերթին ջանք չի խնայի ռուսերենի մասսայականացմանը ԱՊՀ  երկրներում, որպես միջազգային հաղորդակցության կարևոր բաղադրիչ”: *Հիշեցնենք, որ վերջերս ԱՊՀ երկրների երիատասարդական միության խորհրդի նախագահ է ընտրվել Անդրանիկ Նիկողոսյանը:*


Ի դեպ Անդրանիկ Նիկողոսյանն էս վերջին շրջանում գնել է մի շարք հայկակակն լրատվական կայքեր ու ակտիվ քարոզչություն է իրականացնում...

----------

davidus (03.10.2011), Freeman (08.10.2011), One_Way_Ticket (03.10.2011), Tig (03.10.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

«Կոնկուրենտնասպոսոբնոստի» վերաբերյալ մենակ մի բան՝ աշխարհում այսօր հենց ռուս մասնագետները զրո են առանց անգլերենի իմացության: 

հ.գ. օտար լեզուներ սովորելուն երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ. դա միայն առավելություն է, բայց որևէ կոնկրետ օրատ լեզու պետք է իր «չափերը» չանցնի և մնա «օտար». օտար լեզվի համար կա նվազագույն սահմանագիծ, որը ունենալու դեպքում, երկիրը կարող է ասել, որ այդ տվյալ օտար լեզվով մրցունակ է: Մեզ մոտ այդ բալանսը ի օգուտ ռուսերենի շատ է խախտվել:

----------

Ariadna (03.10.2011), Freeman (08.10.2011), Lion (03.10.2011), Lionne_en_Chasse (04.10.2011), Tig (03.10.2011), Ձայնալար (04.10.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Աշոծեան ուղղագրություն.* 

Շարունակե՛ք Օտարալեզու դպրոցների հիմնումը: Միգուցե սովորեք, որ Երևանը «Երեվան» չի գրվում այլ «Էրիվան»:

----------

Artgeo (08.10.2011), Chuk (08.10.2011), Freeman (08.10.2011), Kita (09.10.2011), Rammstein (08.10.2011), Գեա (10.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

*«Ռուսերենով մենք ապագայում կմիաձուլվե՞նք». այս կարգախոսը բուռն հակազդեցություն է առաջ բերել*

Հոկտեմբեր 07, 2011 | 17:53 
Այս օրերին ամբողջ Երեւանում փակցված են պաստառներ, որոնք տեղեկացնում են, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի բարձր հովանու ներքո Հայաստանում անց են կացվում «Ռուս խոսքի օրեր», կարգախոսն էլ մոտավորապես այսպիսին է. «Ռուսերենով մենք ապագայում կմիաձուլվենք»:

Այս առնչությամբ, «Հայրենապահ» երիտասարդների միությունը հաղորդագրություն է տարածել, որում ասվում է.

«Մենք` «Հայրենապահ» երիտասարդների միության անդամներս, մեր ձայնն ենք բարձրացնում այդ այլանդակության առնչությամբ: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «կմիաձուլվենք»: Ո՞վ է ասել, որ հայերն ուզում են որևէ մեկի հետ միաձուլվել: Ինչո՞ւ է ռուսների կողմից այդ խայտառակ միջոցառումների շարքը աջակցվում Հայաստանի նախագահի կողմից:

Մենք էլի ընդունում ենք հայ-ռուսական բարեկամությունը, բայց միաձուլումը ո՞րն է:

Իսկ, միգուցե, հայերենով միաձուլվենք, հայեր»:

Նշենք, որ այս միջոցառման եւ հատկապես կարգախոսի դեմ լուրջ բողոք է բարձրացել նաեւ Facebook սոցիալական ցանցում, որի մասնակիցները նշում են, որ նման կարգախոսը նվաստացուցիչ է հայ ժողովրդի ու հայաստանի համար:

NEWS.am

----------

Ariadna (10.10.2011), One_Way_Ticket (10.10.2011), Rammstein (10.10.2011), Գեա (10.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը խոստումներ տվեց ռուսներին*
10:19 | ԱՅՍՕՐ | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Քաղաքագետ Ռուբեն Մեհրաբյանը ՌԴ Դեսպանության խորհրդական Սերգեյ Ավերչենկոյին խորհուրդ է տալիս իր խորհուրդները կյանքի կոչել իր իսկ հայրենիքում:

Երեկ Մոսկվայի տանը հայ-ռուսական հարաբերություններին նվիրված քննարկման ընթացքում, ռուս դիվանագետի հայտարարությունները զարմացրել են քաղաքագետին: Պարոն Ավերչենկոն Ազգային անվտանգության քարտուղար Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին հորդորել է վերանայել օտարալեզու դպրոցների հանդեպ մեր երկրի վերաբերմունքը՝ ընդգծելով, որ պետք է ակտիվացնել ռուսաց լեզվի ներկայությունը Հայաստանում, որին պարոն Բաղդասարյանը դրական պատասխան է տվել:

«Անձամբ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանից պետք է հարցնել, թե ի՞նչ է նշանակում այդ խոստումը: Դա նշանակում է, որ ՌԴ դեսպանությունից պատվեր է իջեցվում, թե ինչպես պետք է կառավարել Հայաստանում: Դա մեր պետության գործերին միջամտել է նշանակում: Ես գտնում եմ, որ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանն իր տեղը պետք է դներ ռուս դեսպանին, ինչը, ցավոք, տեղի չունեցավ »,- «Ա1+»-ին ասաց պարոն Մեհրաբյանը:

Մեզ հետ զրույցում նա անդրադարձավ նաեւ Ռուսաստանում հայերի միության նախագահ Արա Աբրահամյանի այն խոստովանությանը, թե. ինչու է ստեղծվել Ռուսաստանի հայերի միությունը: Պարզվում է` հիմնական նպատակը ՌԴ նախագահի ընտրություններում առաջին անգամ առաջադրվող Վլադիմիր Պուտինի օգտին ձայներ հավաքելն է եղել: «Արա Աբրահամյանը ՌԴ քաղաքացի է եւ ինչ միություն ուզում է կարող է ՌԴ-ում ստեղծել եւ ինչ ուզում է կարող է քարոզել: Դա իր գործն է: Խնդիրն այն է, թե այդ ամենի հետ ինչ կապ ունի ՀՀ-ն»: 

Պարոն Աբրահամյանը Երեւանում հպարտությամբ նաեւ ասել է, որ այլեւս այդ խնդիրը լուծված է` ՌԴ-ում բնակվող հայերն առաջիկա նախագահի ընտրություններում իրենց ձայնը միանշանակ տալու են Վլադիմիր Պուտինին:

Շարունակելով Հայերի միության նախագահի խոսքը` ՌԴ Դեսպանության խորհրդական Սերգեյ Ավերչենկոն հավելել է, թե Վլադիմիր Պուտինի ընտրությունը բխում է Հայաստանի ողջ հայության շահերից:

«Որեւէ մեկը թող մեզ չքարոզի, թե որն է հայ ազգի վնասը կամ օգուտը, մանավանդ, երբ ինչ-որ երկրում նախագահի ընտրություններ են տեղի ունենալու: Այդ երկրի նախագահն առաջին հերթին ընտրվում է իր ժողովրդի շահերը պաշտպանելու համար»,- ասաց քաղաքագետը: Նա գտնում է, որ դեսպան Ավերչենկոն դուրս է եկել իր լիազորություններից եւ էթիկայի կանոններից:

a1plus.am

----------

Rammstein (12.10.2011), Գեա (12.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Կրիվոպուսկովշչինա, կամ էս ուր էիք, չկայիք*

Հայաստանի ազգային անվտանգությունն ապահովելու հարցում անմնացորդ ջանքերի գործադրման հարատեւ ընթացքի մեջ, Ազգային անվտանգության խորհրդի քարտուղար Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը հանդիպում է ունեցել Հայաստանում Ռուսաստանի դեսպանության խորհրդական Սերգեյ Ավերչենկոյի հետ, ու նրանից լսել թանկարժեք խորհուրդներ: 

Ավերչենկոն Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին մասնավորապես ասել է, որ Ռուսաստանն ակնկալում է օտարալեզու դպրոցների մասին օրինագծի հանդեպ Հայաստանի վերաբերմունքի վերանայում: Ռուս խորհրդականին դուր չի գալիս, որ Հայաստանում այդ օրինագծին աջակցություն ցուցաբերող ձայները շատ չէին:

Իսկ Տիգրան Սարգսյանը միամտորեն կարծում էր, որ օտարալեզու դպրոցների նախաձեռնության կողմնակիցներն են Հայաստանում շատ: Պարզվում է, որ ռուսներն իրենց հարցումներն ունեն անցկացրած, եւ Տիգրան Սարգսյանը թող հիմա իրենց ռազմավարական գործընկերների հետ բանավիճի այդ թեմայով:

Իսկ խորհրդական Ավերչենկոն Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին էլի խորհուրդներ է տվել, ասելով, որ ռուսաց լեզուն պետք է հայերին, որպեսզի նրանք լավագույնս զգան ռուսներին: Ավերչենկոն իհարկե անկրկնելի է, բայց կիսատ:

Հասկանալի է, որ ռուսաց լեզուն հայերին պետք է, որ լավագույնս զգան ռուսներին: Բայց Ավերչենկոն ախր չի ասել, թե հայերին ընդհանրապես ինչի համար է պետք ռուսներին զգալը: Հայերի համար կյանքում շատ ավելի կարեւոր զգացումներ ու զգացողություններ կան, որոնք պետք են: Իսկ ռուսներին չզգալն է թերեւս ավելի լավ, որովհետեւ ռուսներին չզգալով, հայերը թերեւս սկսում են զգալ ավելի կարեւոր բաները, գոնե մի քիչ:

Արթուր Բաղդասարյանն իհարկե չի ասել, թե ասենք “մենք ձեզ պետք ենք՝ դուք զգացեք”: Դե ինչպես ասեր, եթե մարդը ազգային անվտանգության խորհրդին կից կոնյակի գործարան ունի, իսկ հայկական կոնյակի ամենամեծ շուկան Ռուսաստանն է: Բնականաբար պետք է ասեր, որ կանեն ամեն ինչ, որպեսզի Հայաստանում ռուսերենի հանդեպ վերաբերմունքը փոխվի:

«Մենք մեծ ուշադրություն կդարձնենք, թե հավելյալ ի՞նչ կարող ենք անել, որպեսզի մամուլը ավելի էֆեկտիվ ներկայացնի», հայտարարել է Բաղդասարյանը: Դե, հավելյալ ինչ կարող ես անել. կարող ես ասենք մամուլում ռուսերենի էֆեկտիվության համար սեփական արտադրության ալկոհոլի ռուսերեն գովազդներ տեղադրել մամուլի տարբեր միջոցներում: Ռուսերենի էֆեկտիվությունը մեր կյանքում դրանից հաստատ կբարձրանա: Դե, իսկ ազգային անվտանգության մակարդակի բարձրացման մասին խոսելն ավելորդ կլինի:

Ռուսերենը Հայաստանի համար ազգային անվտանգության լեզու է, չէ, ինչպես մի առիթով հայտարարել էր Հայաստանում Ռուսաստանի դիվանագիտական կորպուսի մի ուրիշ ներկայացուցիչ` Կրիվոպուսկով ազգանունով: Եթե Հայաստանի իշխանությունը ժամանակին համարձակություն ունենար նրան այդօրինակ հայտարարությունների համար “կրիվոպուսկ” տալ դեպի հետ` իր հայրենի Ռուսիա, ապա Հայաստանում Ռուսաստանի դիվանագիտական կորպուսի “կրիվոպուսկովշչինան” այդպես չէր ընդլայնվի, եւ Ավերչենկո խորհրդականն ավերի ու ավարի չէր ենթարկի մեր պետական արժանապատվությունը:

Բայց “կրիվոպուսկովշչինան” Հայաստանում զարգանում է, որովհետեւ ճգնաժամի մեջ է պետական արժանապատվությունը: Ու ռուսներն արդեն իրենց իրավունք են վերապահում մեզ ցուցումներ տալ Պուտինի վերադարձի հանդեպ ուրախության կապակցությամբ: Ավերչենկոյին հայկական մամուլը մտահոգել է նաեւ Պուտինի վերադարձի հանդեպ արձագանքով: Ռուս խորհրդականը խորհուրդ է տալիս դրական վերաբերել դրան, ասելով, որ Պուտինի նախագահ դառնալը անհրաժեշտ է Հայաստանի համար:

Ուշադրություն դարձրեք` ոչ թե դրական է կամ նպաստավոր, այլ ԱՆՀՐԱԺԵՇՏ է: Հետաքրքիր է, միթե ԱԽ քարտուղարը այդ արտահայտություններից հետո անհրաժեշտ չի համարում Ավերչենկոյին տեղյակ պահել, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության համար կա նախագահական մեկ անհրաժեշտություն, եւ դա Հայաստանի նախագահի ով լինելն է:

Տեսնես Հայաստանի ներքաղաքական զարգացումները բացառապես անկախ Հայաստանում որոշելիք գործառույթ եւ գործընթաց համարող քաղաքական եւ պետական գործիչներից որեւէ մեկը անհրաժեշտ կհամարի՞ ձայն հանել խորհրդական Ավերչենկոյի այդ “կրիվապրապուսկատների” մասին, թե բոլորը կգերադասեն լռել ու սպասել, թե Ավերչենկոն երբ ԱՆՀՐԱԺԵՇՏ կհամարի, որ Պուտինը նաեւ Հայաստանի նախագահ դառնա:

Բայց, դրա կարիքն իհարկե առայժմ չկա, քանի կա “վաստակավոր” սփյուռքահայ Արա Աբրահամյանը: Նա էլ եղել է Ավերչենկոյի եւ Բաղդասարյանի հանդիպմանը եւ ռուս խորհրդականին հանգստացրել, որ մտահոգվելու բան չկա, եւ Ռուսաստանի հայերը վաղուց կողմնորոշվել են ու 99 տոկոսով պատրաստ են իրենց ձայնը տալ Վլադիմիր Պուտինին:

Երեւի Արա Աբրահամյանը Ռուսաստանի հայերին լողացրել, սափրել, հագցրել է, եւ նրանք 99 տոկոսով պատրաստ սպասում են, թե երբ Աբրահամյանը այն մեկ տոկոսն էլ կապահովի` մեքենան կքշի մուտքի մոտ, որպեսզի նրանց տեղափոխի ընտրատեղամասեր եւ քվեարկել տա Պուտինի օգտին: Ըստ երեւույթին, Աբրահամյանին մնացել է բենզինի հարցերը լուծել, որովհետեւ Ռուսաստանում ոնց որ թե դրա հետ կապված ճգնաժամ կա, եւ եթե Ռուսաստանի իշխանությունն օգնի լուծել` “գաղափարը մեզանից, բենզինը` ձեզանից” տարբերակով, ապա Աբրահամյանը գուցե հենց հիմա էլ` ընտրությունից մի քանի ամիս առաջ, Ռուսաստանի հայերին տանի տեղամասեր` թող այնտեղ սպասեն, ինչ կա որ, մեկ ա ուրիշ ինչ առաքելություն ունեն Պուտինի օգտին քվեարկելուց բացի:

ՀԱԿՈԲ ԲԱԴԱԼՅԱՆ

lragir.am

----------

Moonwalker (08.11.2012), Գեա (12.10.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ի՞նչ նորություն կա այս թեմայից: Բացվե՞լ են դպրոցներ: Ի՞նչ լեզուներով: Գո՞հ են արդյոք աշակերտները և ծնողները:

----------

Tig (08.11.2012)

----------

